# amiibo Official General Discussion



## n64king

I'm surprised how fast they seem to have sold in some spots after all the mixed talk about them. I've not even seen Marth or Villager and only today did I see Wii Fit Trainer! Samus & Pikachu also starting to become lesser seen around these parts aha I picked up Mario, Link, Yoshi, Wii Fit Trainer and was gifted Kirby! 

Looking forward to any of the future ones? Shulk....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yoshi is awesome!  Just saying. But I haven't gotten any of them yet as I still haven't gotten myself a wii u XD


----------



## Locket

None


----------



## Jake

i dont have any yet. i was gonna get pikachu or villager but i didn't see the point in paying for a figure that is basically just a harder version of a CPU character anyway.

The only one I'll get will probs be Jigglypuff whenever they get around to releasing it


----------



## WonderK

I got myself the Kirby amiibo. Being a Kirby main myself, it's only natural.


----------



## JJarmon

Samus.

I didn't buy it though. A really kind person in line for the midnight release of Smash gave my fiancee and I a free Samus amiibo since he found out that we couldn't afford anything else but the game. He surprised us with it after he finished purchasing his game. Free amiibo, a great game, and hope for humanity in one night. Really cool guy.


----------



## tamagotchi

I got Marth, but I forgot to choose that I also got Kirby, lol.


----------



## nard

None yet, but I plan on getting the Link, Peach, and Jigglypuff Amiibo.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

None. So far they looks really useless and a waste of money.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got Link, but would really like Samus. Kinda weird buying an amibo when your 33. I lied it was a present for my cousin. First time I felt like the biggest nerd in the universe for playing videogames and I play Animal Crossing in public, haha.

I mean, I hate merchandise addons for games. I'm to old for that crap.


----------



## Tao

I got Yoshi and Kirby (since he's my main).
Kirby was really hard to find either because he was really popular in stores or because they didn't get many in stock. Kirby isn't that popular here, so I'm guessing the latter. I ended up finding one as a store was closing and it was the last one they had in stock!


I also bought Samus for my friend as an 'early Christmas present' since he couldn't afford one. He's a massive Zelda fan and originally wanted Link, but I know that he's pretty big on Samus as well, so it's all good :3




I personally find them a tad useless now I've tried them though. It just seems to be a gradually increasing difficulty setting rather than the Amiibo 'learning'. I've gotten Kirby up to level 25 and I'm still easily destroying it every round. It's gotten 'better', but it feels like a default 'level 25' difficulty setting and that every other 'level 25 Kirby' would act the exact same...At least the figure looks nice...


----------



## BlooBelle

I don't have one yet.

But when I get one I'll probably either choose pikachu or villager.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I got a PIKACHU and two villagers. One for me and one for my friend


----------



## Beleated_Media

I'm the one person who got fox XD


----------



## n64king

I don't regret my buys lol They're doing fine. Besides I've probably spent more on other crap that does less. At least $15 (with tax) per Amiibo does something for me. It unlocks game content across many games and soon both 3DS & WiiU, then when it's done I have a neat statue. There's like absolutely no Wii Fit related collectables as far as I'm concerned so the Wii Fit Trainer amiibo seems like a neat collectable as it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Besides who knows what the entire future will hold for them and what things they'll allow us to do with them later on. Chances are they'll also be compatible with whatever system succeeds the WiiU & 3DS too.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Besides who knows what the entire future will hold for them and what things they'll allow us to do with them later on. Chances are they'll also be compatible with whatever system succeeds the WiiU & 3DS too.



I hope by that point they've thought of something more interesting to do with them rather than being physical DLC...


----------



## JasonBurrows

-Mario Amiibo
-Fox Amiibo
-Samus Amiibo
-Peach Amiibo
-Pikachu Amiibo
-Kirby Amiibo
-Wii Fit Trainer Amiibo
-Yoshi Amiibo
-Donkey Kong Amiibo
-Marth Amiibo
-Villager Amiibo

I am getting the Link Amiibo from my friend for christmas, he was happy to buy that as I am normally difficult to buy for at this time of year as I have normally got everything worth getting. lol


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> I hope by that point they've thought of something more interesting to do with them rather than being physical DLC...



Well it's probably just going to be that. What more can you possibly do with it aside from what it already does especially with it's limitations being only able to hold 1 game data at a time. An Amiibo only game to compete with Skylanders seems like the only option but then they'd have to wait long enough for Smash Bros to be milked to death so people don't get mad about losing data and picking only a single game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I am getting the Link Amiibo from my friend for christmas, he was happy to buy that as I am normally difficult to buy for at this time of year as I have normally got everything worth getting. lol



I'm also buying my friend a Link Amiibo! It's the only one he really wants at this point but I could see he probably will want Toon Link as well when that's out.

Awesome that you got most of them though! Seriously, Wii Fit Trainer, Marth and Villager = no where to be found here.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Pikachu Samus and Wii Fit trainer! I got Samus for free at Best Buy


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Well it's probably just going to be that. What more can you possibly do with it aside from what it already does especially with it's limitations being only able to hold 1 game data at a time.* An Amiibo only game to compete with Skylanders* seems like the only option but then they'd have to wait long enough for Smash Bros to be milked to death so people don't get mad about losing data and picking only a single game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



This is what I have been (sort of) thinking since Amiibo was announced.

As far as I know, Nintendo and Disney have some sort of 'deal' going on. I mean, Nintendo did let them use Mario (among other things) in Wreck-It-Ralph with Wreck-it-Ralph 2 '*apparently*' having more involvement from Nintendo characters, as well as I remember Disney Infinity originally supposed to be having some sort of Nintendo exclusive content included (as well as a few other things if I remember correctly).

They should have made it so that the Amiibo also work in the WiiU version of Disney Infinity. You don't even have to 'register it as a game', you just need to have the DI figure board recognize that the figure is actually placed on the board, so it shouldn't even affect the Amiibo's "one game per Amiibo" thing. I'm certain that DI figures hold no other data other than about what figure it is, so I dunno why this wouldn't work.

It would probably also heavily benefit both parties as well. More people would buy Disney Infinity for use with their Amiibo (maybe even a small boost to WiiU sales from the Amiibo character exclusivity?), more people would buy Amiibo to work with their Disney Infinity.


Nintendo and Disney characters would fit pretty damn well together if they were in the same game. It's really a shame they didn't do this to be honest...I think both Nintendo and Disney missed an opportunity here, unless they're actually already planning this (i doubt they are).


----------



## n64king

Time will tell on all that but I highly doubt and wouldn't hold my breath on any Nintendo + Disney partnership. It's a dream to say Amiibo + Disney Infinity is in our future based on a movie cameo. It doesn't seem like Nintendo has any interest in partnering with Disney or Skylanders, or any other established series that uses the NFC. It's not the same thing as the others at this point and I can't see them steering this ship toward being a complete copycat. It might be beneficial for Nintendo to get Amiibo in Disney Infinity but that kind of would steer the focus away from Disney Infinity and turn it into Nintendo Infinity. It would probably just end up being costumes or small DLC like the rest. Not to mention they're not in the Disney universe at all except for Wreck it Ralph so what would their purpose even be? "Amiibo Infinity" prob will have to wait some time.


----------



## Chris

I haven't bought any, but admittedly I have been tempted by Link, Zelda, and Yoshi. But they're pricey.  

I know I won't be able to resist the Rosalina amiibo when it comes out.


----------



## n64king

Zelda is tempting too I must say. Especially if she'd give me crazy weapons for Hyrule Warriors too. I bet Rosalina will be super popular.

Lol I'm surprised others voted for Wii Fit Trainer, I didn't think anyone cared about her


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Not to mention they're not in the Disney universe at all except for Wreck it Ralph so what would their purpose even be?




...Neither is Spider-man...



Regardless, I don't think it will happen. It would have just been nice if they would have worked it that way.


----------



## Goth

still waiting for zero-suit samus


----------



## Dollie

I got Peach! She looks so cute!


----------



## maexing

I don't have the Wii U yet, but will soon, and I am planning on getting the Link amiibo and possibly Luigi.


----------



## oath2order

Got link and villager


----------



## n64king

oath2order said:


> Got link and villager



STILL haven't seen the Villager.



Tao said:


> ...Neither is Spider-man...



No but Disney owns Marvel, so Disney used Marvel characters.




GaMERCaT said:


> still waiting for zero-suit samus



Would love that. I use ZS Samus over normal Samus anyday D:


----------



## Jarrad

I got a samus amiibo from game today and i noticed that it had two hand cannons instead of one lol

weird huh


----------



## n64king

Sell it for $25,000


----------



## Jarrad

n64king said:


> Sell it for $25,000



do u wna buy it


----------



## n64king

No.


----------



## stitchmaker

I got the only Villager on release day at a Walmart.  They had one and it was a the checkout lineup.
I'm not able to try them because my children are buying Smash Brothers for Christmas.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

a lot of people voted on this poll for so much whining about how its a waste of money *eyeroll*


----------



## skweegee

The only Amiibo I have is Pikachu.


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> a lot of people voted on this poll for so much whining about how its a waste of money *eyeroll*



They are a waste of money...But I'm also bad with money.


----------



## n64king

Lol we can't seem to stop talking about that same topic... anyone have anything positive to say after all the votes we've gotten?


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Lol we can't seem to stop talking about that same topic... anyone have anything positive to say after all the votes we've gotten?



I like the Mii outfit the Yoshi amiibo gives you in Mario Kart 8?


----------



## n64king

That's my least favorite  I like & use the Kirby one now. Glad it opens the option of using the Mii a bit...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> Lol we can't seem to stop talking about that same topic... anyone have anything positive to say after all the votes we've gotten?



no cause they've got attitude problems and that one guy keeps trolling


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> That's my least favorite  I like & use the Kirby one now. Glad it opens the option of using the Mii a bit...




I didn't really like the Kirby one that much, which is a shame because it was the one I was wanting to see the most.

I'm hoping they do one for all the other Amiibo as well, especially one's like Sonic or Mega Man who probably won't see much other support from other games.


----------



## n64king

Yeah I feel like what we have there now might be it, they haven't even supported all the first wave. I didn't even notice until there was no Wii Fit costume LOL


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Yeah I feel like what we have there now might be it, they haven't even supported all the first wave. I didn't even notice until there was no Wii Fit costume LOL




It would be a shame if they don't support any more Amiibo for it. I think Megaman would have an awesome Mii costume for Mario Kart! Maybe they'll release a few more Amiibo costumes in an update, or maybe around the time the Animal Crossing DLC comes out.


I still want to know what they're going to do in other games and how many other games are going to support them. For things like the Mario Kart costumes, I can't really see that kind of thing working in anything but "Mario does thing" games, though I would still welcome something similar in a new 'Mario Party' :3


Hopefully other games keep up to the 'Mario Kart' standard at least with something like unlockable costumes...The way they were used in Hyrule Warriors was kinda lame (with the Link Amiibo being the only exception). It felt like they were forced to add support for them.


----------



## Nanobyte

I don't have one yet, but I'd like a Villager and maybe a Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

None. I plan on getting the villager later in time, perhaps.


----------



## spCrossing

I have Mario, Pikachu, Yoshi, & Link.

Basically, the Pikachu's level 50 and it's a menace at times, but most of the time it just spams Thunder Jolt.
Same goes for Yoshi.


----------



## Tao

sp19047 said:


> Basically, the Pikachu's level 50 and it's a menace at times, but most of the time it just spams Thunder Jolt.
> Same goes for Yoshi.




Yoshi spams 'thunder jolt'?


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> It would be a shame if they don't support any more Amiibo for it. I think Megaman would have an awesome Mii costume for Mario Kart! Maybe they'll release a few more Amiibo costumes in an update, or maybe around the time the Animal Crossing DLC comes out.
> 
> 
> I still want to know what they're going to do in other games and how many other games are going to support them. For things like the Mario Kart costumes, I can't really see that kind of thing working in anything but "Mario does thing" games, though I would still welcome something similar in a new 'Mario Party' :3
> 
> 
> Hopefully other games keep up to the 'Mario Kart' standard at least with something like unlockable costumes...The way they were used in Hyrule Warriors was kinda lame (with the Link Amiibo being the only exception). It felt like they were forced to add support for them.



Totally agree.
I actually didn't think about the 2015 MK8 DLC, they could add more costumes for that but then that would be IT. But it would still surprise me if it happened. Villager was in the first wave, why didn't we just get the costume now?

I do also find they probably added full Amiibo support was a weird idea. It's cool I can get random stuff and that same exact Hyrule Spinner that's a crazy weapon everytime I want but they could have fine tuned it and made it just Link, Toon Link and Zelda. The rest are awkward to touch to the gamepad cause it's like "you don't live in this game why does Kirby work here"

I'm most excited for the Mario one, he should be utilized a lot if it's their mascot come on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Amiibo are beatable even at level 50 but the Link one is SOOOO sturdy. He's really kind of difficult to take out at this point. Wii Fit Trainer is the weakest even if I up her badges and stuff, she can't seem to stay on the ground if she get hit much

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG POOR Donkey Kong! He only has 2 votes and I can tell he isn't popular for some reason in real life either  Twice I've got to two different best buys and they were wiped out EXCEPT for 4 DKs... both had 4. Awkward D:


----------



## Jinglefruit

I've got Villager (FINALLY today, after being sold out everywhere!) and Yoshi coming on xmas. 
And kinda technically Link and Pikachu, though I bought them for a friend.

Haven't played with them yet, but if I like them I'll probably go on a rampage and buy every character I like and like 3 Villagers. <_>


I am really, really, really, so really my neck might fall off it's hinge, hoping that alternate characters get amiibo too. - Like Alph, and koopalings, and maybe a non warioware dressed Wario. 
If that happens I'll probably get 2 Larrys and a Bowser Jr, and maybe a Morton. If not I'll get 2 Bowser Jrs at any rate.


----------



## Cory

Link because he's sexy


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Totally agree.
> I actually didn't think about the 2015 MK8 DLC, they could add more costumes for that but then that would be IT. But it would still surprise me if it happened. Villager was in the first wave, why didn't we just get the costume now?
> 
> I'm most excited for the Mario one, he should be utilized a lot if it's their mascot come on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My Amiibo are beatable even at level 50 but the Link one is SOOOO sturdy. He's really kind of difficult to take out at this point. Wii Fit Trainer is the weakest even if I up her badges and stuff, she can't seem to stay on the ground if she get hit much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG POOR Donkey Kong! He only has 2 votes and I can tell he isn't popular for some reason in real life either  Twice I've got to two different best buys and they were wiped out EXCEPT for 4 DKs... both had 4. Awkward D:




Maybe they just got out the more 'popular' Amiibo characters for the first Mario Kart DLC, though I don't remember there being a Pikachu one either and he's definitely popular enough...Or they couldn't think of a good design for the Villager Mii suit. 
The latter seems more likely.


My Kirby Amiibo just feels like a hard NPC. I'm not really having much trouble kicking his butt at level 50. The thing that bugs me the most is they're supposed to 'learn' from what I do, yet he still doesn't seem to shield and dodge at all and I dodge quite a bit.
I'll give credit though...When I'm playing Sheik or Zero Suit, it seems to always move from the the 'air + down + A' attack...Shame he won't actually dodge though.


I've not seen DK in any stores at all. Samus and Fox are the two that seem to be getting unsold around my area.


----------



## Bowie

I feel awful that I plan to get all of them.


----------



## n64king

I guess you just really don't need 10,000 Amiibo costumes for the Mii to race with cause then it becomes Mii Racing.

Well I wouldn't feel bad, I'm sure it will make a nice display after all is said and done. Even if a million others do it, you'll be the only one in your group with a full Amiibo collection I bet.


----------



## hdtraves

None because it's a joke to me... getting old for the toys =P


----------



## n64king

Where's oranges. Take this away from me.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

hdtraves said:


> None because it's a joke to me... getting old for the toys =P







Hey. I did it.


----------



## n64king

You're losing your touch. But hey you have 666 bells.


----------



## Tao

hdtraves said:


> None because it's a joke to me... getting old for the toys =P




Too old for toys? I'm 23...

View attachment 76561


TAKE IT BACK!!!


----------



## n64king

I'm not even gonna show my Shelf of S*** cause it would be terrible *is 22*


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> I'm not even gonna show my Shelf of S*** cause it would be terrible *is 22*




That's not even a fraction of crap I own...It's just one small shelf xD 

The sad part is that even though there's only 2 visible, there's about 5 Stitch dolls in that mess of plush's and a bunch of random smaller toys hiding behind my Amiibo's/Disney Infinity figures...


----------



## n64king

I enjoy the Yoshi things you have. I have many Yoshi things and it seems like everyone always has unique stuff.


----------



## Tao

There's just so much random stuff sold with Yoshi's face on it, I'm pretty sure he's on more stuff than Mario at this point!

I don't even think they sell PEZ dispensers in the UK, yet the only one I've ever seen was that Yoshi one I have that I found in a random ?1 store


----------



## spCrossing

Tao said:


> Yoshi spams 'thunder jolt'?



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Tao

sp19047 said:


> Yes, yes it does.



View attachment 76572


----------



## nard

Updating my list of wanted Amiibo:

Peach
DK, Donkey Kong
Jiggs
Link


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> There's just so much random stuff sold with Yoshi's face on it, I'm pretty sure he's on more stuff than Mario at this point!
> 
> I don't even think they sell PEZ dispensers in the UK, yet the only one I've ever seen was that Yoshi one I have that I found in a random ?1 store



AH I've thought that too! Yoshi does seem to be the most abundant. Lol no PEZ for the UK, you're not missing out on anything. 
Bend a random head back and get 1 of 4 flavor candies that come in pill form *crowd goes wild*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Tao said:


> Too old for toys? I'm 23...
> 
> View attachment 76561



Half of this picture me and my sister own(ed, dunno where it all is now tbh). INCLUDING THE STEREO! xD And we're 23 and 19.



Tao said:


> There's just so much random stuff sold with Yoshi's face on it, I'm pretty sure he's on more stuff than Mario at this point!
> 
> I don't even think they sell PEZ dispensers in the UK, yet the only one I've ever seen was that Yoshi one I have that I found in a random ?1 store



You should go into a New Look, or sometimes Topman/shop. They seem to always have them. Otherwise yeah, US import shops. for ridiculous prices


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

i got the double gun samus (the manufacturing mistake one)


----------



## n64king

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i got the double gun samus (the manufacturing mistake one)



So you bought it from the other guy who posted on my thread and you bought it for $25,000? Ok.


----------



## Shimmer

I don't have any because I don't have a Wii U ^^' I'd totally buy Kirby and Pikachu if I had one though. I've been tempted just to buy them for the figures. xD


----------



## n64king

Rumor has it they discontinued Villager, Wii Fit Trainer and Marth already


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Rumor has it they discontinued Villager, Wii Fit Trainer and Marth already





Yea...Makes sense...Discontinue the ones that actually sold out.


Well...Wii Fit trainer actually DOES make sense since I can't imagine they made many of those ones in the first place, but villager HAS to be one of the more popular ones. It would be dumb to discontinue that one already.


----------



## n64king

I can't imagine they made many of the 3 to start with. Those 3 had the least amount of shelf space at every store I went to, then Fox & Samus had middle, and everyone else is abundant. Also they don't feature any of those ones in the physical display, it's only on those touch screen things. But I agree that Wii Fit Trainer & Marth wouldn't be as popular but Villager be discontinued? I feel like they could make money off that one still.


----------



## Jake

They weren't discontinued.

 Nintendo Everything ‏@NinEverything 3h3 hours ago

Nintendo of America's David Young: No amiibo figures have been discontinued http://wp.me/pMKGJ-LeT


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> They weren't discontinued.
> 
> Nintendo Everything ‏@NinEverything 3h3 hours ago
> 
> Nintendo of America's David Young: No amiibo figures have been discontinued http://wp.me/pMKGJ-LeT




I guess 'new sites' have been throwing s**t around to see what sticks again for views then...Glad Villager isn't discontinued though, he's one of the few I actually wanted.


----------



## n64king

LOL I knew they couldn't have discontinued them. A bunch of news sites took it and ran with it thanks to that one Twitter account. I figured it was likely same old Nintendo "games", same with GameCube adapter. 
Made a limited number for some dumb reason, 
it all sells out, 
none are back in 1 weeks because it takes longer than that to create and ship it all, 
puBLIC GOES INTO A PANIC AND LIGHTS TORCHES AND CIRCLES NINTENDO'S BUILDING!!!!
Amiibo's and Adapters come back
Everyone throws a fit because Nintendo tricked them even though it wasn't actually Nintendo.

What even is this Twitter that they posted about 4 times, MNN, IGN and Kotaku quoted them and they're wrong. That's why I hate game news sites so much. Where'd they pull that out of their a** from





- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah tbh I'm glad there will probably be an opportunity for Villager. I'm curious to know if it'll do something for AC WiiU when that decides to happen.


----------



## jobby47

I don't have any Amiibos but I want to get a Samus Amiibo.


----------



## Chocoroko

I've collected 10 of the first wave amiibos. I haven't been able to get Marth or Villager. Typical.

So now I'm preparing myself to get the ones in Waves 2-3 that will be rarities. I'm even preordered Shulk and Meta Knight from GameStop and BestBuy respectfully. Lucario is currently unavailable from Toys R Us.

I also suspect MegaMan will be a rare one soon.


----------



## Cress

I only have Marth right now, but I want to get Villager and Pit once it comes out.


----------



## Punchyleaf

For now I only have a Pikachu and a villager 

But I preordered Sheik, Lucario and Took Link


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab

The Yoshi I got is green and named it Lil' Shrek. Originally it was a Pink one named YoshYosh, but I then I thought up Lil' Shrek.


----------



## n64king

When the heck does the 2nd wave come out? It says 12/2014 everywhere, any day now? LOL 
I don't think I want any in the 2nd wave. I have to wait until February for possibly Bowser and/or Shulk.


----------



## f11

none. I plan on getting Dark pit, ness and toon link though


----------



## Hyoshido

I have Mario, I'm getting Captain Falcon (on Monday, GAME have stocked them early but my Brother isn't home till Monday so...)
Otherwise I'm getting Pikachu and Donkey Kong as gifts from my Dad, also might buy Little Mac when it's around my Birthday.

My Brother has Villager, Samus, Yoshi and Luigi (Again, GAME stocked the second wave early) but he might be getting more, welp.


----------



## hirondo

I got Pikachu & Peach

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's going to be a Ness and Dark Pit amiibo?


----------



## Hyoshido

Secret Characters haven't been confirmed yet, but maybe <:C

Also scratch just Little Mac, I'll probably get Pit too.


----------



## hirondo

I bet they won't do Dark Pit because there's normal Pit and as for Ness he isn't from a game that Nintendo thinks the west knows about too well until now. They treat the WiiU release like it's the first time we're hearing of Earthbound/Mother


----------



## Hyoshido

Well I hope a Ness one comes out, It'd literally be my favorite one.


----------



## n64king

Unless they're planning on doing them all, I also wouldn't hold my breath for Dark Pit, since there's not-dark Pit! But Ness should happen, he's been in it since N64 for crap sake.


----------



## hirondo

n64king said:


> Unless they're planning on doing them all, I also wouldn't hold my breath for Dark Pit, since there's not-dark Pit! But Ness should happen, he's been in it since N64 for crap sake.



i agree, Ness does need to be represented if not just for that reason. They barely give him any attention and I'm not even a huge Ness or Mother fan.


----------



## n64king

I wish I felt like going out to see if the 2nd wave has hit here lol I kinda just don't care about this wave.


----------



## hirondo

They're making it impossible to understand how to get a hold of them or where to find them.


----------



## n64king

A little. I was surprised the Rosalina one is Target exclusive and it sorta came outta no where, but none of the articles are really talking about that one. I should think she'll be popular.


----------



## Cress

In case you haven't tried this yet, Play-Asia is selling all of the amiibos out right now (except Marth. Sorry if you're trying to get him.) They're only $20 each. $20 from a company that probably gets their amiibos from Nintendo directly is better than $70 from someone from Illinois that might give you a fake amiibo.


----------



## hirondo

They're not region locked either are they! How nice.

Hey do you know if the controllers are? I saw they had the white smash bros gamecube controller.


----------



## Cress

Never heard of a region locked controller, but Google it just to make sure.


----------



## n64king

No the controller is not region locked. If I can find it I'll post it later, but Kotaku had Smash Bros videos on a North American WiiU using the white & black one they literally bought of Play-Asia


----------



## oath2order

Got zelda today!!

Also kirb y


----------



## Tinkalila

Gonna get a Peach! Wish there was daisy.


----------



## Fossildude747

I havn't gotten a wii u yet D:

But whats even the point of amiibo? Seems to me that its just having a toy of the character to put on for SSB, i could be wrong though.


----------



## Tinkalila

Fossildude747 said:


> I havn't gotten a wii u yet D:
> 
> But whats even the point of amiibo? Seems to me that its just having a toy of the character to put on for SSB, i could be wrong though.



You can also use it for small extra features in other games in the future. I'm doing it mostly just for the cute figurine, though.


----------



## n64king

Tinkalila said:


> You can also use it for small extra features in other games in the future. I'm doing it mostly just for the cute figurine, though.



But you made a board wishing them away....


----------



## hirondo

How are people still asking what the heck Amiibo do. Is it really that hard to Google it or look at the Amiibo website


----------



## n64king

hirondo said:


> How are people still asking what the heck Amiibo do. Is it really that hard to Google it or look at the Amiibo website



Everyone on here is too stupid to look things up themselves, there are 2 links to the Pikmin Shorts on your board and someone still asked what they were.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

The Hidden Owl said:


> None. So far they looks really useless and a waste of money.


This right here. You can't even pose them or make them talk. It's just a lifeless piece of plastic.


----------



## hirondo

Mega_Cabbage said:


> This right here. You can't even pose them or make them talk. It's just a lifeless piece of plastic.



Burn everything that isn't poseable and that doesn't come with a talk button


----------



## n64king

Their new year Nintendo Direct needs to announce some more Amiibo to make me happy and anger everyone else for some reason.


----------



## hirondo

It'll anger miss selfish and she'll want Nintendo discontinued

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those buckteeth and the derp nerd "I think im cute and in charge even though im not" face that avatar has. Make her stop


----------



## n64king

LOL Wrong board? The cat av girl asked you why you hated her not me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Mega_Cabbage said:


> This right here. You can't even pose them or make them talk. It's just a lifeless piece of plastic.


It appeals to people who collect stuff and not the 7 year olds playing with an Action Man, sometimes you just have to know the difference.

Otherwise I got Captain Falcon yesterday and Link as another Xmas gift from my Dad, That's 5 Amiibo's now!


----------



## mariop476

I haven't gotten any, but I really want to get Kirby, Yoshi, the Villager, Mega Man, and Shulk.


----------



## n64king

Can you edit polls on this website? Lol if not then oops, but I'd like to add the Wave 2 selections.


----------



## JasonBurrows

n64king said:


> Can you edit polls on this website? Lol if not then oops, but I'd like to add the Wave 2 selections.


If you cannot edit it, report the OP and ask a mod to edit them in for you.


----------



## Cress

Got Zelda today! Got her to level 50 and put her up against my Marth amiibo. She was really good... when she wasn't killing herself. She has this habit of jumping off the edge and then using Din's Fire...


----------



## n64king

I went out in search of the 2nd wave today, only saw 4 Zeldas with kinda messed up looking hair, something went wrong with the plastic lol


----------



## Hyoshido

I just hope Little Mac and Pit aren't sold out whenever I go attempt to buy em within the next few days.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

is Pit not one of them?
i would totally get Pit and Link, even though i dont have a wii u


----------



## Cress

Hyogo said:


> I just hope Little Mac and Pit aren't sold out whenever I go attempt to buy em within the next few days.



If you're in the US, then they'll be sold out everywhere. Pit is the new Villager.


----------



## n64king

Gamestop didn't release their 2nd wave? Everything still says December 31st for release. Good thing I'm not pining for any of these cause this release was a little confusing.


----------



## Misuzurin

Really would like to have seen a none option on the poll. I for one don't plan on buying one of these things.


----------



## Hyoshido

PuffleKirby21 said:


> If you're in the US, then they'll be sold out everywhere. Pit is the new Villager.


Naw, UK, my GAME had em stocked before the US did and since the UK doesn't have as big of a gaming community as the US does...I dunno, they might have the odd few left.

I don't mind if I can't get both at the same time, that's why we have Ebay/Amazon for, right?

Other than buying Pit and Mac, I might get Kirby too because he's "rare" but I wouldn't go buying Marth of Wii Fit Trainer for this reason.


----------



## n64king

Misuzurin said:


> Really would like to have seen a none option on the poll. I for one don't plan on buying one of these things.



No.


----------



## Tao

Hyogo said:


> Other than buying Pit and Mac, I might get Kirby too because he's "rare" but I wouldn't go buying Marth of Wii Fit Trainer for this reason.




Kirby is rare? I would have thought he would be one of the more 'common' figures given that he is one of Nintendo's 'main bunch'.


----------



## Amissapanda

I have none yet, but the one I really want is Villager. Unfortunately, even in my tiny little town in the middle of nowhere, he's sold out. I'm also interested in Yoshi, Pit, Kirby, Zelda, and maybe Peach (out of what's available so far/soon, anyway).

Really, though, I just want a few amiibos for the figures themselves, not the game perks. XD

...If they come out with a Ness one, though, _I WILL STOP AT NOTHING TO GET MY HANDS ON IT_. Any Mother/EarthBound official merchandise is pretty much limited only to Japan.


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> Kirby is rare? I would have thought he would be one of the more 'common' figures given that he is one of Nintendo's 'main bunch'.



Kirby is not rare. But I also don't see him at Gamestop, but I see him pretty much at all the other stores.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well he's been known to be rare in the UK I guess? All the shops my Dad has been in never have Kirby in stock.


----------



## matt

Still no wii u unfortunately but might get one as they look cool. Do game stores keep old waves or only sell new waves


----------



## Chris

Managed to snag this cutie when he was briefly back in stock on Amazon UK for ?12.99 yesterday. 

I was only planning to buy Zelda (due to arrive tomorrow!) but when I saw Villager going for so cheap I just had to buy him too. Haha. Now to try and resist the craze until Rosalina comes out.


----------



## n64king

Thanks for updating the poll! 

ugh ihy @ villager. STILL think it's cute enough to buy. Gonna be so irked when they reveal what it'll give you for AC:WiiU when they announce it all. It'll be something I want I bet.


----------



## Tao

Hyogo said:


> Well he's been known to be rare in the UK I guess? All the shops my Dad has been in never have Kirby in stock.




I'm in the UK and I found him easily on release day. It was late on release day as well, like, almost before the shops were going to shut so realistically he should have been sold out (only him and Peach were in stock xD)
He's also one of the few I see in stock regularly.

Maybe you live in a rubbish, fun lacking part of the UK?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Managed to snag this cutie when he was briefly back in stock on Amazon UK for ?12.99 yesterday.
> 
> I was only planning to buy Zelda (due to arrive tomorrow!) but when I saw Villager going for so cheap I just had to buy him too. Haha. Now to try and resist the craze until Rosalina comes out.




I saw that as well. I didn't have any money at the time though, so I had to leave it -.- I mean, even if I only HAD ?12 in my bank, I would have bought it.

Gives me a little hope that they're not discontinuing anything quite yet though since they had them back in stock briefly. They've obviously gotten them from somewhere.


----------



## Hyoshido

Should be getting Little Mac and Pit later, that's if my Dad manages to pick them up on time and Argos keeps to their word that they're both reserved.

Little Mac was the last in stock and I'm so glad I snagged the last one for a good price instead of having to pay nearly double of it from Ebay :>

Also it seems Marth isn't canceled in EU just yet, GAME had around 20 in stock in-store (as my brother says) but yeah, no Villager and Wii Fit Trainer though.


----------



## n64king

Toys R Us canceled their Lucario preorders. Check your emails if you ordered through them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

n64king said:


> Toys R Us canceled their Lucario preorders. Check your emails if you ordered through them.



Not just lucario. All preorders have been cancelled from them. They opened up again for a little bit but now some are completely pulled from their stores.


----------



## n64king

LOL They yanked them totally? Why would they do that. Just sell what's left. Oh, the article only mentioned Lucario but probably because that's the exclusive.

I find this a little awkward here. Nintendo loves their cards still. eReader, AR, now Amiibo cards possibly.


----------



## Javocado

Got Link and Peach!
Really want to get Villlager though.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Despite all the chaos with amiibos, I have managed to successfully pre-order all of the following amiibo in these pictures.

*Wave One*





*Wave Two*





*Wave Three and Wave Four*




Wave Three are the amiibo figurines with the date 23/01/2015.
Wave Four are the amiibo figurines with the date 20/2/2015.


----------



## Tao

Hyogo said:


> Also it seems Marth isn't canceled in EU just yet, GAME had around 20 in stock in-store (as my brother says) but yeah, no Villager and Wii Fit Trainer though.





Last I looked, they also had Marth and Wii Fit Trainer back in stock on Amazon UK for the usual ?10 retail price.

They had villager as well, but he quickly sold out and had gone up to ?20 'preowned' last I saw (it's probably like, ?50-?70 again now)


----------



## n64king

I wasn't aware they considered the bottom to be "wave 4", but they're the next awkwards. Aside from Ike (imo anyway)
Something tells me I'm not gonna see any of those in the stores.


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> I wasn't aware they considered the bottom to be "wave 4", but they're the next awkwards. Aside from Ike (imo anyway)
> Something tells me I'm not gonna see any of those in the stores.



They split it up in Europe but all of it is Wave 3 in NA. Comes out in February, but there isn't a day set yet.


----------



## Captain Shwampy

Waiting for Wario, Robin(hopefully Female), DeDeDe, and Toon Link.


----------



## n64king

I was given Donkey Kong as a gift last night. How cool and as if I needed another  *cherishes*


----------



## n64king

Wow he's pretty heavy in comparison to the other 5 I have...

Oops. Apparently we can double post now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I got Princess Zelda, mostly because I don't think Nintendo will send out more shipments of her compared to Link. :/ The whole extremely limited thing is crap, I would have gotten Villager for my brother.


----------



## n64king

Yeah I find that really awkward. It's not so much that it's limited, it's that it was surprise limited for me. I didn't think I'd have to make a travel to get Wii Fit Trainer, but I lucked out in comparison to those who missed it all together.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

n64king said:


> Yeah I find that really awkward. It's not so much that it's limited, it's that it was surprise limited for me. I didn't think I'd have to make a travel to get Wii Fit Trainer, but I lucked out in comparison to those who missed it all together.



The limited thing caught me off guard, figured it'd be a lot closer to Skylanders in that they're everywhere for about a year until the new game comes out.


----------



## tobi!

Just got the super rare Amiibo



Spoiler: Spoiler-Super Cool


----------



## Cress

Norski said:


> Just got the super rare Amiibo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler-Super Cool



Burn it.


----------



## n64king

Tom said:


> The limited thing caught me off guard, figured it'd be a lot closer to Skylanders in that they're everywhere for about a year until the new game comes out.



I thought essentially the same. Harder to find ones didn't surprise me but I anticipated they'd restock and there wouldn't be "rarer" ones this way. Rarer like how they clearly didn't do as many Marth & Wii Fit Trainer as the rest, but not so rare that I've never seen Marth or Villager in real life LOL
I've seen 4 Zeldas and 2 Luigis now from the 2nd wave. All 6 where hidden and mixed in with Link or Peach so the colors were mixed. I bet people thought they were sold out and missed them.


----------



## matt

none unfortunately


----------



## n64king

jk.


----------



## Cress

Didn't expect them to start doing unlockable characters so early. I thought they would put out most or all of the default ones first. Anyways, I'll get Lucina and Dark Pit from that wave.

Inb4 "So is Game and Watch going to be completely flat??!?!!"


----------



## n64king

I don't think I'll be getting any of those but PacMan and Game & Watch appeal to me. I'm surprised Dark Pit is coming so soon after normal Pit. Lol guess you can use some of the same plans to make both amiibo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

n64king said:


> Just saw this image go by on Tumblr, from a pretty credible blog but who knows. It matches with those other images people posted earlier in this thread though



Still no Palutena amiibo. Will be grabbing Lucina though.


----------



## n64king

Okay well I've literally seen no where that's confirmed those yet so don't get your hopes up. No idea why that Nintendo news blog was posting that image


----------



## Chris

Yes, Lucina!  She's one of my favourites to play.


----------



## Amissapanda

n64king said:


> Just saw this image go by on Tumblr, from a pretty credible blog but who knows. It matches with those other images people posted earlier in this thread though



NESS.

NESS NESS NESS _*NESS*_.

(And I want Lucina, too.)

I hope those are legit.


----------



## RhinoK

n64king said:


> Just saw this image go by on Tumblr, from a pretty credible blog but who knows. It matches with those other images people posted earlier in this thread though



I thought they'd do the starter characters before moving onto unlockable tbf
either way we don't know if these are legit

the 23rd of March will be an awful time


----------



## Hyoshido

NESS IS MINE, I DON'T CARE WHAT MY BROTHER SAYS, HE'S MINE.

Gosh I hope that's legit, it's not super far away either!
Shet, they're fake ;-;


----------



## RhinoK

Hyogo said:


> NESS IS MINE, I DON'T CARE WHAT MY BROTHER SAYS, HE'S MINE.
> 
> Gosh I hope that's legit, it's not super far away either!



tbf if it is real I'll be getting Ness. Not that I'd use him, though. It's just that there's hardly any official MOTHER merchandise besides those little figures for the 20th Anniversary.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm planning to buy some of those sometime soon, I'd LOVE Ness and Master Belch.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Asked for Kirby and Marth for Christmas, but only got Kirby. My dad told me that they were all out of Marth. He seems to be really quite popular. Well, not getting him reminded me that there are others that I could want more than him such as Zero Suit Samus, Rosalina & Luma, and Lucina.


----------



## Togekiss

I got Pikachu and Kirby today as Christmas gifts. They're my favorite characters to use, so I'm really thankful that my parents bought them for me!


----------



## Tao

Togekiss said:


> I got Pikachu and Kirby today as Christmas gifts. They're my favorite characters to use, so I'm really thankful that my parents bought them for me!




I need the Pikachu one. He needs to sit with my Kirby and Yoshi to increase cuteness levels.


----------



## JasonBurrows

n64king said:


> Just saw this image go by on Tumblr, from a pretty credible blog but who knows. It matches with those other images people posted earlier in this thread though


I bet if those amiibo are real, they will be store exclusive in America again...


----------



## Jake

those amiibo are fake.

i mean, they're real in that they will come eventually, but they're fake in that they don't actually exist yet and aren't the Wave 4 amiibo.
If they were real they would be all over the internet by now, on credible sites like MNN, M3DSN, etc... They're not - and they're not even on the official Nintendo JPN Twitter, so they're fake.

Plus, the fact Dark Pitt is there makes it so obvious. I doubt they'd release unlockable amiibo characters until they've come out with all the starter roster characters.


----------



## RhinoK

I got three for Christmas: Mario, Link and Samus
tbf I was actually surprised I got so many like woah 
I didn't even ask for them but i love them but i dont want to take them out the box  u gh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> those amiibo are fake.
> 
> i mean, they're real in that they will come eventually, but they're fake in that they don't actually exist yet and aren't the Wave 4 amiibo.
> If they were real they would be all over the internet by now, on credible sites like MNN, M3DSN, etc... They're not - and they're not even on the official Nintendo JPN Twitter, so they're fake.
> 
> Plus, the fact Dark Pitt is there makes it so obvious. I doubt they'd release unlockable amiibo characters until they've come out with all the starter roster characters.



I'm curious to what will happen if you purchase an amiibo that's unlockable in-game and you haven't unlocked them. Would it unlock the character for you? 
I'm sort of hoping these are real bc Ness


----------



## JasonBurrows

RhinoK said:


> I'm curious to what will happen if you purchase an amiibo that's unlockable in-game and you haven't unlocked them. Would it unlock the character for you?
> I'm sort of hoping these are real bc Ness


Sadly Nintendo would have stated that they unlock characters if they did. :/


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Sadly Nintendo would have stated that they unlock characters if they did. :/


What

They have no reason to announce it... They haven't released an amiibo so they've had no reason whatsoever to announce if they will unlock the character if it hasn't been unlocked already....


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

I've been planning to get some soon so i don't have to save up 1,000,000 dollars to get the wii u, the game, and the amiibo all at once.


----------



## n64king

Obviously it's fake. I posted it 12 seconds after it was posted on tumblr and it's been 2-3 days now. You had time to confirm it all.


----------



## Flop

I really want Marth, Villager, and Wii Fit Trainer. .


----------



## JasonBurrows

I really want wave three to hurry up and release. .


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Own: Yoshi, Link, Mario, Kirby.
Ordered: Luigi, Captain Falcon.
Pre-Ordered: Sheik, Toon Link, Sonic.


----------



## Angelmarina

I have Kirby. I am fighting to get villager. ;-;


Update: Got Villager!  Got Peach for my friend that adores her, getting yoshi for my other bestie, and then Pikachu. :3


----------



## Flop

Well I have Link, Mario, Samus, Yoshi, and Pikachu, and I ordered Villager, Marth,  and Wii Fit Trainer yesterday.


----------



## Milleram

The only ones I've missed out on so far are Villager, Wii Fit Trainer, Diddy Kong, Little Mac, and Pit. I have the rest. I'm so mad at myself because I had Villager and Wii Fit Trainer in my hand one day, but decided not to get them. Now they are nowhere to be seen. If I end up missing out on Shulk as well, I will be very upset.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got the Pikachu one. The next one I'll get is the villager. Now to wait until Amiibo support for 3ds comes out lol


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I was gonna get Fox at GameStop yesterday but I decided not to, later I changed my mind so I went online and...

Sold out. Wat.


----------



## n64king

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Now to wait until Amiibo support for 3ds comes out lol



Literally this. I want the 3DS support to start then it'll be kickin


----------



## Javocado

Scored a Luigi yesterday!


----------



## n64king

*To those *who said they ordered Marth, Villager and Wii Fit Trainer, how and where? I didn't see any mention of that happening, I had a strange dream where I obtained the Villager one and now this


----------



## stitchmaker

Got the villager and Yoshi for Christmas.   Before Christmas I picked up Link and Kirby.
Bought Peach to go with the Smash Brother WiiU Peach remote.


----------



## Flop

n64king said:


> *To those *who said they ordered Marth, Villager and Wii Fit Trainer, how and where? I didn't see any mention of that happening, I had a strange dream where I obtained the Villager one and now this


Amazon.   Imported.


----------



## n64king

Flop said:


> Amazon.   Imported.



Oh okay. Noice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Got the villager and Yoshi for Christmas.   Before Christmas I picked up Link and Kirby.
> Bought Peach to go with the Smash Brother WiiU Peach remote.



Awesome! I want that Wii remote! But do I really need ANOTHER one? oh gosh no haha Same with that Peach amiibo... want not need ;( I like the sparkle in her dress.


----------



## Amissapanda

Finally caved and got some today. I now have Peach, Kirby, Zelda, and Luigi. 

I wanted Yoshi, but sadly he was sold out from both of the little stores that carry them out here in the middle of nowhere. I'll check back in a few weeks to see if he gets restocked. I really wanted Villager the most, but heaven knows he's near-impossible to find outside of Ebay for ridiculous prices now.


----------



## meriwether

i would add zelda, but i already voted a while back. i got her for christmas! now i have peach and zelda <3


----------



## Cress

Got Luigi as a gift today! Strange how I now have more Wave 2 amiibos than Wave 1.


----------



## n64king

I'm finally starting to see people use the Mii costumes in MK8. I've never seen anyone use Donkey Kong though! *unique for a minute*


----------



## RainbowCherry

Marth. I really want Shulk, but I don't even know if he's released...


----------



## milkyi

Zelda for collectible reasons  she hasn't been opened yet! I really want Nintendo to make a Palutena..


----------



## n64king

RainbowCherry said:


> Marth. I really want Shulk, but I don't even know if he's released...



Not until February and if you're in America then he's only going to be in GameStop (not sure about other countries)


----------



## stitchmaker

Added Mario and Luigi to my collection on New Years Eve.


----------



## Flop

Marth, Villager, and Wii Fit Trainer just came and they're perf <3


----------



## Yui Z

I haven't bought any yet, but I'd like to get Link, Pikachu and Rosalina at some point. They all look pretty awesome from what I've seen, although I've heard some bad things about them at the same time. 

Doubt I'll buy many of them.


----------



## Murray

Yui Z said:


> I haven't bought any yet, but I'd like to get Link, Pikachu and Rosalina at some point. They all look pretty awesome from what I've seen, although I've heard some bad things about them at the same time.
> 
> Doubt I'll buy many of them.



I've only got kirby, and whilst I don't use him that much, it's still nice to have


----------



## Jake

The only ones I plan on buying out of all smash bros characters are pikachu, villager and jigglypuff (and mewtwo if he gets one)

there are others i'm interested in like dr. mario, bowser jr and duck hunt dog (i'd probs only get dr. mario tho). I'd also get toon link just for the spinner in hyrule warriors (since he looks better than link), but I think my brother is getting link sometime so i probs wont buy TL.


----------



## Yui Z

Murray said:


> I've only got kirby, and whilst I don't use him that much, it's still nice to have



I considered Kirby too (adorable after all), but for what you can do with them at the moment, I don't feel like they're worth the money just yet.

To be fair though, they didn't come out that long ago so there isn't much to do with them at the moment. Hopefully soon enough there'll be games/ways to use them.

Most things that Nintendo bring out are looked down upon by a lot of people at first anyway, like the 3DS and wiiU were, but then people grow to love them because more content comes out. Basically they just need time, I guess.


----------



## Alyx

I'd like to buy them because they're cute little figures, but what really are they used for?


----------



## Flop

Now I have Link, Zelda, Pikachu, Kirby,  Fox, Pit, Marth, Wii Fit Trainer, Villager, Diddy Kong, Donkey Kong, Peach, Mario, and Yoshi 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alyx said:


> I'd like to buy them because they're cute little figures, but what really are they used for?


They can be used at customizable NPC characters (CPU's) in Smash, and they can be used for random rewards in Hyrule Warriors. I couldn't tell you what they do in Catain Toad Treasure Tracker though


----------



## Amissapanda

Yuelia said:


> Zelda for collectible reasons  she hasn't been opened yet! I really want Nintendo to make a Palutena..



Rumor has it that they're making all of the Smash Bros. characters into Amiibos eventually, so that may very well happen!

Still no luck on finding Villager, myself. Nintendo should realize that they're making a ton off of these and get more of the first wave back into production again. I can't imagine why they wouldn't, especially when they're basically losing money out to the people selling the rare ones on E-bay for 100+ bucks.


----------



## JasonBurrows

n64king said:


> Not until February and if you're in America then he's only going to be in GameStop (not sure about other countries)


The entire wave three is available to pre-order in both GAME and Nintendo UK Store over in the UK.


----------



## Jarrad

i have the lilo and stitch amiibo its really cool


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Luigi and Captain Falcon came in today.


----------



## Jarrad

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Luigi and Captain Falcon came in today.



lol cute


----------



## n64king

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Luigi and Captain Falcon came in today.



He looks like he's trying to get away from everyone else.


----------



## n64king

What DO they do for Toad's Treasure Tracker? Or have they not updated the game yet


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> What DO they do for Toad's Treasure Tracker? Or have they not updated the game yet



It isn't updated, but there was a picture of Captain Toad and Toadette amiibos, so idk if the Smash Bros ones will work for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, it was a fake picture. So the Smash Bros ones probably will work for it.


----------



## n64king

Yeah any "Amiibo" that has a character not from Smash isn't real.

Anyone have any thoughts? Maybe I should ask in that Toad Tracker board.


----------



## Jake

n64king said:


> Yeah any "Amiibo" that has a character not from Smash isn't real.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? Maybe I should ask in that Toad Tracker board.



i'm guessing it will just be extra levels.

the game cant really offer much else


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It isn't updated, but there was a picture of Captain Toad and Toadette amiibos, so idk if the Smash Bros ones will work for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind, it was a fake picture. So the Smash Bros ones probably will work for it.



I'd totally buy those if they were real


----------



## Flop

Just got these two pretties today at Gamestop!


----------



## n64king

OKAY I had a dream last night where there were 2 gigantic Toad & Toadette amiibos dressed in the Tracker clothing. I was like "huh so I guess they aren't fake"

I MUST RESIST BUYING ANOTHER STOP IT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not until Bowser & Shulk


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> PuffleKirby21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't updated, but there was a picture of Captain Toad and Toadette amiibos, so idk if the Smash Bros ones will work for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind, it was a fake picture. So the Smash Bros ones probably will work for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd totally buy those if they were real
Click to expand...


I would too! Need a Toadette amiibo. 



Flop said:


> View attachment 79482
> Just got these two pretties today at Gamestop!



Ooh, the Luigi looks good. ;o


----------



## n64king

So Peach is obviously the least popular out by my way. I only see her now....


----------



## f11

I just pre ordered toon link amiibo, and I went to finds marth's but they're always out of stock.


----------



## RhinoK

My Samus had a few scratches (((

Oh well it still works


----------



## Cress

RhinoK said:


> My Samus had a few scratches (((
> 
> Oh well it still works



My Marth one has 2 noticable scratches on the base. I have no idea how they got there since I leave them in the box when I'm not scanning it.


----------



## RhinoK

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My Marth one has 2 noticable scratches on the base. I have no idea how they got there since I leave them in the box when I'm not scanning it.



Good idea, I should leave them in the box which I luckily kept.
I have about 5 scratches on Samus' base, one was really near that rectangle that's used for scanning. I was panicking when I scanned it in Super Smash Bros - a notification came up and then I remembered I had to register it in 'Solo'


----------



## Lock

I preordered Megaman, Sonic and Bowser but I can't seem to get a preorder for any store exclusives. Mainly interested in Lucario... But I heard Toys R Us seems to cancel preorders. I didn't expect this amiibo stuff to be so difficult to obtain. I found out the hard way by choosing not to preorder the Villager. 

The amiibos to me look great as figures and it's a bonus that they unlock content. I only opened my Pikachu and Samus though... Considering my panic for the Villager... I may not open him just yet.


----------



## oath2order

I am not amused at the February 2015 amiibos of batch 3.

Mostly because I want Rosalina, Toon Link, and Sheik.

UGH MONEY.


----------



## Flop

Just got Fox today!


----------



## Zeiro

none. they're dumb. my friend got four and he is dumb.


----------



## stitchmaker

Picked up Donkey Kong to add to my stash.  Also bought a Rubbermaid counter to hold the toys.
Need to protect The Villager


----------



## FireNinja1

I got the Link, Mario, and Pikachu amiibo for Christmas. I plan on getting a Meta Knight one. Would get Marth but I don't think it's really worth it. Maybe I should get the villager? I don't know. Having all of them doesn't really seem worth it to me.


----------



## mob

My Little Mac is kind of stupid compared my others, LOL. but im glad i got him because he supposed to be discontinued. 

i also pre ordered meta knight, shulk, ike, and sheik. i really want lucario and rosalina


----------



## n64king

I wonder when they'll reveal more.


----------



## Azza

I got mario, pikachu & villager. But I REALLY want rosalina :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, since that the Villager is discontinued I wont be getting any. Its so disappointing.


----------



## nard

I got a Yoshi, Mario, Link, and Kirby! Woo.


----------



## Laudine

I have Villager, Peach, Kirby, and Wii Fit Trainer.

Soon Rosalina will join them


----------



## L. Lawliet

Zelda, Samus, and link look amazing next to eachother!


----------



## JCnator

I've just placed an order on the tougher-to-get amiibo. They aren't exactly the rarest, but I feel like they might eventually stop being produced.

- Samus
- Donkey Kong
- Zelda
- Luigi
- Bowser
- Sheik
- Toon Link
- Sonic
- Mega Man

Some of you might tell to get Mario, Link, Pikachu, Peach and Yoshi ASAP, but I feel like they won't stop producing these characters anytime soon. With that in my mind, I'm in no hurry on getting them.

If I have to predict which amiibo from the last wave (at least those who are available at start on both Wii U and 3DS)are going to be the rarest, Zero Suit Samus, Greninja and Palutena are probably going to be sold out very fast.


----------



## KiloPatches

Kirby and Yoshi. But to the 24 people who got Villager.... I AM SO JELLY!!!!!


----------



## katronsensei

I own link... I want to get the villager soon


----------



## Flop

Villager and Wii Fit Trainer came today and they're perf <3


----------



## Guero101

Lucario


----------



## n64king

I'm not sure if I should preorder Bowser or what... I guess maybe if I really want him. This is almost annoying and feels like the 90's when everyone had to rush out to get things or they'd miss it cause it was so popular.


----------



## Mioki

I managed to get Marth, Pit, Link, and Kirby. I have Ike preordered... As well as Toon Link and Bowser for my sister. Whenever they're finally revealed, I'm gonna get Ness (who I want to most) and Zero Suit Samus, then finally Falco for my sister. ;w;

I wanted Captain Falcon, Fox, Rosalina, and Peach, but decided I didn't want to invest THAT much in these things. Plus the struggle is real finding some of these. I snagged Pit from Target online late one night, and Marth I had to order from overseas.


----------



## Heartcore

Peach~!


----------



## n64king

Lol some of those "leaked" amiibo ended up being real from a few pages back


----------



## WoolenMittens

I would love to have a pokeymawn Amiibo :O Or maybe a link amiibo~


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Toad's amiibo launches on my birthday and he is my all time favorite Mario character o:


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm SO excited for the Ness amiibo. But at the same time, I'm worried. I know for a fact that the _EarthBound_ fandom is absolutely crazy (since I've been a part of it) and they're hyping this SO much that I'm afraid he's going to be sold out before I can so much as get a pre-order in.


----------



## Flop

Huzzah!


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> View attachment 80861
> Huzzah!



the **** did you get wft


----------



## n64king

Lol so I guess this is the future now, everyone having to rush and preorder them cause they'll only be in the store 1 day before someone buys them all? Ayyyye there goes the fun again...


----------



## emmatheweirdo

i have wii fit trainer as well


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Nintendo is getting so bad with stock, id rather have them jack the price.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

My brother was gifted a Marth recently and it's one in Japanese packaging. ^u^


----------



## AustrailanBucket

I got all of them as far as i know


----------



## CR33P

they are overpriced and tbh, look like cheap action figures


----------



## dragonair

I got Peach and Link for Christmas & Pikachu for my birthday~ Luigi is my bf's fave character so he got him for himself. i'm hoping to get zelda or sheik soon (esp. for the hyrule warriors items!!)


----------



## n64king

Did anyone buy/preorder the Mario Party ones? If you can...
tbh I like that Peach better than Smash Bros one


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> Did anyone buy/preorder the Mario Party ones? If you can...
> tbh I like that Peach better than Smash Bros one



I was going to go and preorder Toon Link and Shulk today (If I still can.) I'll go get a Toad one while I'm there too.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

I'm still holding out for a ZSS one ;w; Come on Nintendo... Do it... Please???


----------



## Hyoshido

There's always Wave 5, 6 and so on, they'll eventually get to the fanservice soon enough.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

All of the Smash characters will get amiibo eventually, iirc it was confirmed. I think (predict) there will be 7 waves in total.


----------



## Cress

So I want in to preorder the amiibos, and GameStop said that they've stopped doing prerders for everything.  That's a horrible business decision.


----------



## Flop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I want in to preorder the amiibos, and GameStop said that they've stopped doing prerders for everything.  That's a horrible business decision.



They stopped taking them a week ago.   I agree though.


----------



## f11

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I want in to preorder the amiibos, and GameStop said that they've stopped doing prerders for everything.  That's a horrible business decision.


glad i pre ordered toon link a few weeks ago.


----------



## Truffle

...


----------



## Cress

Now TARGET has stopped taking preorders too?! So does nobody want to make money? I NEED TOON LINK!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Best Buy
And Walmart
And Amazon
NOBODY WANTS TO MAKE $$$$$?????


----------



## Celestefey

I have Peach, Kirby, and Zelda. Still looking for my babies (Shulk and Little Mac).  But I preordered Robin and Lucina, definitely not taking any more chances.  You just gotta be quick. I also preordered the Peach from the Super Mario collection, too. You can never have too much Peach.


----------



## Heyden

Pikachu only~ 

Preordered Ness, Robin, Lucina and Pacman

Might order Rosalina and Meta Knight from "a website"


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Where is everyone preordering the Wave 4 amiibos?


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Now TARGET has stopped taking preorders too?! So does nobody want to make money? I NEED TOON LINK!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And Best Buy
> And Walmart
> And Amazon
> NOBODY WANTS TO MAKE $$$$$?????



Or they sold out all they were allowed to allow for preorders D: Which.... means Toon Link is already gone and will never be seen in stores.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Where is everyone preordering the Wave 4 amiibos?



Yeah I wanna know if I can preorder a Mario Party amiibo now.


----------



## ChatLoggingBot

all I'm looking for is zero suit samus


----------



## Dasbreenee

Gamestop didn't stop doing preorders for everything.
We just no longer accept preorders for things like amiibos or skylanders because some of them only come in limited quantities. 
Compared to a game which comes in boxes of as many as we want/need. 
Pre orders don't make businesses any more money because you're still paying the same as anyone else.
So they found it pointless to let people preorder things that cost 15$. So people now have to just come in and ask if we have them. If we don't. They may or may not come in the next batch.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've currently got Princess Zelda, Link, Pikachu and Samus. Constantly stalking my Target for the Rosalina and Toon Link drop.


----------



## Cam1

I don't have any. Are they worth it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cam said:


> I don't have any. Are they worth it?



If you'd rather pay $13-ish bucks for a cheap little collectible that can do some stuff in some video games, then yeah. Otherwise I wouldn't bother with them too much.


----------



## n64king

Just saying though, you're a fool to say "woohoo 3DS faceplates!" but crap all over amiibo, I mean really do the faceplates do anything wow. At least Amiibo unlocks things.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I went to this huge, almost flea market type place called Frank n Sons, and I saw so many Zelda & Diddy Kong amiibo being sold for $20 in there. Didn't seem horribly unfair and most vendors only had 1 or 2 of each. But I thought it was really odd that there was a lot of Yoshis being sold for $20 as well. Who the heck can't find that one!?
Saw a Luigi and Cpt Falcon as well but for a tiny bit more. How strange.


----------



## Chris

Wave 3 is happening!! 







Also expecting another two to dispatch from Amazon on Thursday.


----------



## Micah

I got Kirby for Christmas, and I pre-ordered Toon Link and Mega Man. I've got my eye on Ness, Lucina, and Robin from Wave 4.

The other Amiibos I might get are Palutena, the Mii Fighters, and Jigglypuff.


----------



## crystalchild

i havent gotten one yet, but im waiting for megaman. ♡ ♡ ♡ robot friend.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Cam said:


> I don't have any. Are they worth it?



For me, they are. I pay $8 a piece for little NASCAR diecasts (little scaled models of the cars) and here I'm just paying $5 more a piece and they pretty much add a whole mode in Smash Bros. The figures look nice too, could be better but not bad.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Cam said:


> I don't have any. Are they worth it?



I probably wouldn't buy them if I didn't get a 25% discount on them. XD 
They're cute but 13$ seems a lot for a small figure.


----------



## Chris

Dasbreenee said:


> I probably wouldn't buy them if I didn't get a 25% discount on them. XD
> They're cute but 13$ seems a lot for a small figure.



I thought getting two of mine at ?10.85 ($16.40) each was a steal!  Most places sell them at ?13-15 ($20-23) here.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Tina said:


> I thought getting two of mine at ?10.85 ($16.40) each was a steal!  Most places sell them at ?13-15 ($20-23) here.



Wow! That's a ton. D;
Yeah where I live (not sure if it changes depending on state or anything) they're 12.99$ 
But I get an employee discount at GameStop. Xp
Otherwise I probably wouldn't own all of what I own. The only thing we don't get discounts on are brand new systems. I'm still paying the 199.99$ for the new XL. I already put 100$ on it haha. 
I'm excited to actually be able to use my amiibos rather than stare at them.


----------



## Boccages

As of now I bought the Villager and Wii Fit Trainer on the first day of release on November 21st. I also bought Little Mac when the 2nd wave became available. I'm looking forward the Toon Link and Toad amiibo now.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I changed my amiibo display location:







It's now on one of my shelves on my TV stand. My Wii U is on the shelf below it. Tbh it looks much much nicer, I'll put the back of the amiibo boxes on the little walls for each series, so when I get a Toad amiibo the back of the box will be taped to the wall. So then each amiibo series will be listed and how they interact with various games. I might add some background decoration but not sure what.


----------



## TheOneCherry

I'm planning on collecting each and everyone of them, but I currently have Mario, Luigi, Peach, Link, Zelda, Kirby, Yoshi, Fox, Samus..I think thats all of them...

I also got Diddy and Donkey Kong.


----------



## Dasbreenee

TheOneCherry said:


> I'm planning on collecting each and everyone of them, but I currently have Mario, Luigi, Peach, Link, Zelda, Kirby, Yoshi, Fox, Samus..I think thats all of them...
> 
> I also got Diddy and Donkey Kong.


Good luck with the discontinued ones.
They're going for 80+$ on ebay.


----------



## Cress

So my mom told me that she got a Villager amiibo for me for Christmas, and even though it's coming from Japan, it isn't here yet. :/


----------



## TheOneCherry

Dasbreenee said:


> Good luck with the discontinued ones.
> They're going for 80+$ on ebay.



Which ones are discontinued

if lucinas one ill pay 1,000 for her


----------



## Megan.

I recently got Peach so now I have her and the Villager. Planning on getting Toad when it comes out.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

TheOneCherry said:


> Which ones are discontinued
> 
> if lucinas one ill pay 1,000 for her



It was rumored that Marth, Villager, and Wii Fit Trainer were temporarliy discontinued. Marth was confirmed to go back into production later, though. A better term is rare amiibos.

Btw Walmart is having a sale for the Mario, Peach, Pikachu, Kirby, Zelda, and Diddy Kong amiibos, $9 a piece.


----------



## n64king

Captain Falcon & Pit are also quite rare.


----------



## Flop

n64king said:


> Captain Falcon & Pit are also quite rare.


Don't forget Little Mac!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Spoiler



I have had the following amiibo figurines since November 28th 2014.
-Mario
-Fox
-Samus
-Peach
-Pikachu
-Kirby
-Wii Fit Trainer
-Yoshi
-Donkey Kong
-Marth
-Villager

I have had the following amiibo figurines since December 19th 2014

-Zelda
-Pit
-Little Mac
-Captain Falcon
-Diddy Kong
-Luigi

I have had this amiibo figurine since Christmas Day 2014.
-Link (Christmas gift from my BEST friend from school)

I have received my Wave 3 Part 1/2 amiibo set from the Nintendo Store today. They were dispatched through Yodel yesterday at 4.03pm and the day of delivery was set for Friday the 23rd of January which was the official release date. So I have received them two days earlier than the release date.

I have received the following amiibo figurines today:
-Rosalina
-Ike
-Lucario
-Toon Link
-Sheik
-Bowser

I am awaiting the release of these amiibo which are due on Friday the 20th of February as Amiibo Wave 3 Part 2/2:
-Sonic the Hedgehog
-Mega Man
-King Dedede
-Meta Knight
-Shulk

I have also got four of the six April 2015 amiibos preordered as well.
They are the following figurines.
-Pac Man
-Ness
-Wario
-Charizard

The two amiibo out of the 35 that I am missing for now is Robin and Lucina from the game series called Fire Emblem. It seems like all retailers seem to have completely SOLD OUT of those two amiibo figurines everywhere that I have looked so far...




Btw guys, which of the amiibo that I currently own are the rare ones?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

JasonBurrows said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the following amiibo figurines since November 28th 2014.
> -Mario
> -Fox
> -Samus
> -Peach
> -Pikachu
> -Kirby
> -Wii Fit Trainer
> -Yoshi
> -Donkey Kong
> -Marth
> -Villager
> 
> I have had the following amiibo figurines since December 19th 2014
> 
> -Zelda
> -Pit
> -Little Mac
> -Captain Falcon
> -Diddy Kong
> -Luigi
> 
> I have had this amiibo figurine since Christmas Day 2014.
> -Link (Christmas gift from my BEST friend from school)
> 
> I have received my Wave 3 Part 1/2 amiibo set from the Nintendo Store today. They were dispatched through Yodel yesterday at 4.03pm and the day of delivery was set for Friday the 23rd of January which was the official release date. So I have received them two days earlier than the release date.
> 
> I have received the following amiibo figurines today:
> -Rosalina
> -Ike
> -Lucario
> -Toon Link
> -Sheik
> -Bowser
> 
> I am awaiting the release of these amiibo which are due on Friday the 20th of February as Amiibo Wave 3 Part 2/2:
> -Sonic the Hedgehog
> -Mega Man
> -King Dedede
> -Meta Knight
> -Shulk
> 
> I have also got four of the six April 2015 amiibos preordered as well.
> They are the following figurines.
> -Pac Man
> -Ness
> -Wario
> -Charizard
> 
> The two amiibo out of the 35 that I am missing for now is Robin and Lucina from the game series called Fire Emblem. It seems like all retailers seem to have completely SOLD OUT of those two amiibo figurines everywhere that I have looked so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw guys, which of the amiibo that I currently own are the rare ones?



Marth, Wii Fit Trainer, Villager, Captain Falcon, Pit, Little Mac, Meta Knight, Rosalina, and Shulk are pretty rare.


----------



## matt

i dont have any amiibo - yet


----------



## DaCoSim

My mom got each of my kids one for Christmas. Couldn't, of course, find Villager, so she got them Mario, Kirby, Pikachu and Fox. I am ordering my youngest one for WAY too much but he is the one he wanted most. Going to try and preorder Rosalina for my daughter. I preordered megaman and sonic for my youngest as well for his bday. Also getting him Yoshi. (YES, we are having a smash party!!!)


----------



## n64king

Meta Knight & Dedede = the one's no one is talking about (it feels like)

Shulk kinda feels like he might be one of the rarest. You know how Gamestop runs out in 5 seconds of anything and then refuses to restock and blames everyone else for it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Marth, Wii Fit Trainer, Villager, Captain Falcon, Pit, Little Mac, Meta Knight, Rosalina, and Shulk are pretty rare.


Most of those amiibo which I own sadly have little marks on the boxes. *Literally smaller than even a pea.* Can marks and creases on the boxes lower the value of the rare amiibo or am I just thinking too much about collectors items and conditions?


----------



## n64king

Any sort of damage would likely decrease the value. Having it looking like it just came off the store shelf for all eternity will keep the value.
If you find 2 of the same Amiibo for the same price, but one box is smashed or looks funny and you're trying to keep a nice collection, of course you want the good box, not the marked/creased box.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

What's an Amiibo?


----------



## DaCoSim

n64king said:


> Meta Knight & Dedede = the one's no one is talking about (it feels like)
> 
> Shulk kinda feels like he might be one of the rarest. You know how Gamestop runs out in 5 seconds of anything and then refuses to restock and blames everyone else for it.



It all depends on how many nintendo releases to them. I talked with my GameStop guy today and he said there are possibilities that Nintendo MAY rerelease a few due to certain games coming out. My GameStop guys know me well. They are really good to me.


----------



## Amissapanda

GUYS!

*Pit* is being re-released by GameStop! They have them ready to be shipped on the 30th of this month! Get a pre-order in now if you want one! I doubt it'll be long before they're gone!

GS is also extra awesome because they put a limit of ONE per customer to stop the profit-seekers/ebay mass-sellers. : )


----------



## Dasbreenee

Amissapanda said:


> GUYS!
> 
> *Pit* is being re-released by GameStop! They have them ready to be shipped on the 30th of this month! Get a pre-order in now if you want one! I doubt it'll be long before they're gone!
> 
> GS is also extra awesome because they put a limit of ONE per customer to stop the profit-seekers/ebay mass-sellers. : )


Sadly gamestop doesn't do pre orders on amiibos anymore. 
At least wave four is not pre orderable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> It all depends on how many nintendo releases to them. I talked with my GameStop guy today and he said there are possibilities that Nintendo MAY rerelease a few due to certain games coming out. My GameStop guys know me well. They are really good to me.



Nintendo will likely release more of anything that was extremely popular. 
It's not that they make them in limited quantities to make them rare or anything. They just don't want to make too many and have them not sell.


----------



## Amissapanda

Dasbreenee said:


> Sadly gamestop doesn't do pre orders on amiibos anymore.
> At least wave four is not pre orderable.



They aren't technically pre-orders. They're a restock from a December release, but they're considered pre-orders since they don't ship until the 30th of this month.

Anyway, I just heard that they're sold out now. I hope everyone got one who wanted one!


----------



## Dasbreenee

So. You can't play foreign games on a system. 
Can you use foreign amiibos? 
Like if I buy a Japanese amiibo can I use it on my NA console?


----------



## TheOneCherry

Dasbreenee said:


> So. You can't play foreign games on a system.
> Can you use foreign amiibos?
> Like if I buy a Japanese amiibo can I use it on my NA console?



Exactly what Im wondering

Because on eBay I won a bid for Marth thats japanese for 20 bucks. herherherher


----------



## Dasbreenee

TheOneCherry said:


> Exactly what Im wondering
> 
> Because on eBay I won a bid for Marth thats japanese for 20 bucks. herherherher


And I just got villager for 19$ xD 
But a Japanese one.


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> So. You can't play foreign games on a system.
> Can you use foreign amiibos?
> Like if I buy a Japanese amiibo can I use it on my NA console?



I'm pretty sure people have already been doing that and they're not region locked. I don't think anything is region locked except games/systems. So controllers and other peripherals aren't region exclusive.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I managed to get the Lucina amiibo and Robin amiibo preordered today.


----------



## Chris

Dasbreenee said:


> So. You can't play foreign games on a system.
> Can you use foreign amiibos?
> Like if I buy a Japanese amiibo can I use it on my NA console?



They're not region-locked. I did some research into this in early December before I ordered a Japanese one for another user on here.  



I woke-up to two new Amiibo this morning! A gift card my mother had been planning to use on something wasn't valid with the item, so she used it to buy me Link and Yoshi instead! 







There are also some Wave 3 Amiibo due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:


> I woke-up to two new Amiibo this morning! A gift card my mother had been planning to use on something wasn't valid with the item, so she used it to buy me Link and Yoshi instead!


They are not new... Those amiibo have been out for a long while... XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo

My bf and I just got Bowser and Toon Link! Two more to add to our collection~ Gotta catch em' all


----------



## Mariah

JasonBurrows said:


> They are not new... Those amiibo have been out for a long while... XD



They're new because she just bought them.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

JasonBurrows said:


> They are not new... Those amiibo have been out for a long while... XD



I think she meant new to her... like her newest ones that she has.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> They're new because she just bought them.



yeah, beat me to it ^^


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> They are not new... Those amiibo have been out for a long while... XD



New as in I just got given them today; not new overall. I even stated in the bit you removed when quoting my post that the new Wave 3 ones are coming tomorrow: indicating that I know the ones I posted aren't the brand new releases!


*EDIT*: I didn't see there was a new page with responses - oops!


----------



## Javocado

Probably picking up Diddy today!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Javocado said:


> Probably picking up Diddy today!



Nice, nice cx Surprisingly, I've only been able to find a few. My bf and I are still on the hunt for Fox ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> ...the new Wave 3 ones are coming tomorrow...


So did Toys R Us just mess up or something? Because my bf and I got Bowser and Toon Link today. She said she had just put them out on the shelf cx


----------



## Cress

emmatheweirdo said:


> Nice, nice cx Surprisingly, I've only been able to find a few. My bf and I are still on the hunt for Fox ;w;



I haven't seen a single Fox amiibo where I live, but Diddy is everywhere.


----------



## TheOneCherry

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I haven't seen a single Fox amiibo where I live, but Diddy is everywhere.



Exact opposite xD

Diddy is NOWHERE (Had to order it online) But Peach and Fox were everywhere....especially peach xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo

TheOneCherry said:


> Exact opposite xD
> 
> Diddy is NOWHERE (Had to order it online) But Peach and Fox were everywhere....especially peach xD



You should mail me a Fox, I would literally send you money for it omg My boyfriend wants him so badly and he is NO WHERE :c


----------



## Hyoshido

Went into GAME as early as I could and they literally only had 2 Ike's and 3 Bowser's left, so I just bought Ike, my Brother already bought Bowser and his Toon Link came in the Mail earlier.

I may need to end up pre-ordering some of the Wave 3, I guess I was too late to pick up any other of the Wave 3 Amiibo's :/


----------



## Chris

Woke-up to find these three had already been delivered to the house.  
I also managed to get hold of a second Rosalina, but she's about to go on a trip to Canada.


----------



## Alienfish

That Rosalina looks awesome. I kinda want one just to keep as a figure lol


----------



## Jarrad

Tina said:


> Woke-up to find these three had already been delivered to the house.
> I also managed to get hold of a second Rosalina, but she's about to go on a trip to Canada.



Are you planning on collecting them all?

I only have a Pikachu Amiibo, I might get a Shiek and Zelda one, as they're my mains as well.

And Ness, of course.


----------



## Chris

Noiru said:


> That Rosalina looks awesome. I kinda want one just to keep as a figure lol



Yes, Rosalina is so pretty. <3 She's the only one I actually intended on buying when Amiibo were first announced haha. 









Jarrad said:


> Are you planning on collecting them all?
> 
> I only have a Pikachu Amiibo, I might get a Shiek and Zelda one, as they're my mains as well.
> 
> And Ness, of course.



Oh no, that's far too expensive! In total I've seven (two I only have because I didn't have to pay for them!), and they've already released most of the ones I'm interested in.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice close-up  And understandable, haha. They should totally make a Toadette one just cause though.


----------



## n64king

I thought they didn't come out until Feb 13, or what happened.... get them really early?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually nvm I have no idea what's going on with GameStop's dates...


Ugh Diddy Kong is so tempting because he's so cute and I love him but he's only good for Smash pretty much  Guess I'll save space for the Mario Party Bowser & Toad. I want to preorder Robin now a bit.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Noiru said:


> Nice close-up  And understandable, haha. They should totally make a Toadette one just cause though.



Judging by Toadette getting artwork for Mario Party 10, she'll probably be a character which means she'll probably get her own amiibo, so it's likely! :3


----------



## L. Lawliet

Picked up luigi last weekend. he is pretty cool. this brings my total to 4. cant wait for ness and lucina.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ordered Lucario last night, lucky enough to snag him at base price incase his amiibo price goes up.

Rosalina is already ?39.99 lmfao but Mac is still winning at ?49.99

@Tina: You have no idea how jealous I am of you getting Shiek and Rosalina, I was hopin' to get em yesterday but both were sold out!


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> I also managed to get hold of a second Rosalina, but she's about to go on a trip to Canada.



I'll take good care of my star princess.


----------



## Cress

http://www.reddit.com/r/nintendo/comments/2tito6/sakurais_tweet_about_amiibo/
Samurai can't even get the amiibo he wants...
Great job Nintendo.


----------



## L. Lawliet

You guys know the guy who bought 100 rosalina amiibos out of spite? i believe he should have his order cancelled


----------



## crystalchild

L. Lawliet said:


> You guys know the guy who bought 100 rosalina amiibos out of spite? i believe he should have his order cancelled


i sincerely hope the money he spends goes straight towards a new game with rosalina as the playable protagonist.


----------



## tokkio

none bc im broke x__x


----------



## JasonBurrows

crystalchild said:


> i sincerely hope the money he spends goes straight towards a new game with rosalina as the playable protagonist.


Super Rosalina Galaxy. XD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is an important question for any amiibo buyers in the UK...
It has to be people from the UK that answer this as it may be different in the USA.

I know that these amiibo are all rare and hard to find.

Villager
Wii Fit Trainer
Marth
Ike
Lucario
Rosalina
Little Mac
Pit

But are any of these amiibo rare? I want to be able to unbox all of the following, but I am concerned about making a mistake and unboxing an amiibo that is rare. I want to keep all of my rare amiibos in their boxes proudly on display.

Yoshi
Diddy Kong
Captain Falcon
Kirby
Zelda
Peach
Sheik
Donkey Kong
Samus
Bowser
Fox
Luigi


----------



## `Mei

I have none so far however I am waiting for Rufure and Lucina to release!
They are my favourites!


----------



## Toeto

I REALLY want one but I don't have compatible games and well they are a bit expensive.


----------



## Dasbreenee

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is an important question for any amiibo buyers in the UK...
> It has to be people from the UK that answer this as it may be different in the USA.
> 
> I know that these amiibo are all rare and hard to find.
> 
> Villager
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Marth
> Ike
> Lucario
> Rosalina
> Little Mac
> Pit
> 
> But are any of these amiibo rare? I want to be able to unbox all of the following, but I am concerned about making a mistake and unboxing an amiibo that is rare. I want to keep all of my rare amiibos in their boxes proudly on display.
> 
> Yoshi
> Diddy Kong
> Captain Falcon
> Kirby
> Zelda
> Peach
> Sheik
> Donkey Kong
> Samus
> Bowser
> Fox
> Luigi



Honestly it depends on where you live. Also anther factor is time. 
A few months from now, Yoshi could be rare. 
Like where I live, Diddy is everywhere. But fox is no where to be found. 
But some places are over stocked with fox and they can't find Diddy. 
I would say Sheik is the rarest of that bunch as I never even saw Sheik on shelves, they went that fast. 
My gamestop doesn't have anything but Diddy, donkey, Yoshi, Kirby, Mario, Zelda, link, and samus. 
And when I went to ask my boss to preorder, they were all sold out already of wave three. 

If you want them to stay rare. Don't unbox any of them. They would sell for more as a lot in the future.


----------



## LaceGloves

My boyfriend surprised me with Princess Peach. ^^
That made me happy enough.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't know about Nintendo of America as they seem awkward with the amiibos, but I just chatted with a Nintendo Customer Service representative on this website: http://www.nintendoservicecentre.co.uk and they had this statement about amiibo.

"No Amiibo is really rare when they come in they sell out really quick and as we have no info on stock levels and replenishment we do not know when they will come back in stock however, they will always come back in stock"


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> I'll take good care of my star princess.



You better! 

Got Peach today, and now I think that's my Smash collection complete. They look quite pretty - I probably won't unbox any until the 8-Amiibo family case comes out. I won't be able to use my Wii U much between now and then anyway (leaving it at my parents house) so no loss.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Tina said:


> You better!
> 
> Got Peach today, and now I think that's my Smash collection complete. They look quite pretty - I probably won't unbox any until the 8-Amiibo family case comes out. I won't be able to use my Wii U much between now and then anyway (leaving it at my parents house) so no loss.



Oooh they look so pretty out like that, Tina! <3 I might take a picture of all of my bf's and mine, except ours are all unboxed cx


----------



## Boidoh

I'll be getting Link, Rosetta and Chiko, and Shulk. (Yes I said Rosetta and Chiko, I'm getting it from Japan since it's cheaper).

I'll also be getting Marth soon.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Found these the other day...​


----------



## n64king

Does a machine box these things or do humans in a sweatshop in Asia? They sure get tossed around in the packages a lot more than most toys I think I've EVER seen get messed up in their packaging. Even the Skylanders are never knocked over, if they are it's like 1% of the Amiibo share.


----------



## Jake

Wave 3 releases here tomorrow.
I'm going to the store to pre order MM and MH4U, hopefully I can pick up toon link whilst there


----------



## Dasbreenee

Apparently bowser released today in NA. I bought him. :3


----------



## Zenoah

I'm not really into these. However, I really want the Duck Hunt one.


----------



## Jake

managed to get toon link

i was kinda surprised by how many they had

most stores only had like 2 or 3 boxes of 2 or 3 wave 3 amiibo but target had like 6 of each wave 3 amiibo (no shuly, sheik, dedede, lucario or ike tho) i was like 'wtf i have never seen so manny amiibo'


----------



## n64king

Mario Party series is available on Amazon (for NA anyway)

So now I'm seeing Luigi & Zelda in stock again at a lot of stores. Guess those are our common Wave 2s.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I just reserved the amiibo of my all-time favorite character in any video game ever.

Toad :3


----------



## Cress

My Best Buy should be getting Toon Link in soon!!! I only need him and Robin and I'll be happy. (I'll end up getting Lucina too just because I loved Awakening. At least if I can.)


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My Best Buy should be getting Toon Link in soon!!! I only need him and Robin and I'll be happy. (I'll end up getting Lucina too just because I loved Awakening. At least if I can.)



I don't believe toon link comes out until mid February.


----------



## Jake

Didn't Toys R Us release Bowser and Toon Link early in the US?

Maybe you should check into Toys R Us and see if they've got one in stock?


----------



## CookingOkasan

my friend bought me a falcon amiibo for my birthday!!!! I also have sheik on preorder!!!


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> I don't believe toon link comes out until mid February.



Some stores released early. A few stores about 20 miles away from me did. Toy R Us already released half of the newest wave.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Didn't Toys R Us release Bowser and Toon Link early in the US?
> 
> Maybe you should check into Toys R Us and see if they've got one in stock?



They sold out. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know Amissipanda got them


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I almost got Toon Link from Best Buy today, it was out of the shelving but they wouldn't let me purchase it. >:L Guess I'll keep waiting, don't particular driving into the city to visit TRU.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Jake. said:


> Didn't Toys R Us release Bowser and Toon Link early in the US?
> 
> Maybe you should check into Toys R Us and see if they've got one in stock?



Well the gamestop I work at released bowser. But only because it's his release date.
They are releasing wave three in.. Waves.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

My bf and I got Toon Link and Bowser from Toys R Us on the 22nd so B)


----------



## Lady Timpani

I don't own any yet, but I have my heart set on the Ness amiibo when it's released. After the Rosalina fiasco (or the MM 3DS limited edition mess), I'm hoping to be able to preorder it, since I expect a lot of people to try to hoard them. 

After that, I'd like to get the Link, Peach, Zelda, and Rosalina (hopefully she'll be available again lol) amiibo (s?).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg, I forgot about Sheik and Toon Link. I want them as well.


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> Well the gamestop I work at released bowser. But only because it's his release date.
> They are releasing wave three in.. Waves.



I think a lot of them are doing that now. The stores here all use to say Feb 21 for release dates, now everything is all mixed up and comes out on random days between now and AFTER Feb 21.


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> I think a lot of them are doing that now. The stores here all use to say Feb 21 for release dates, now everything is all mixed up and comes out on random days between now and AFTER Feb 21.



Good thing I have to check the walls everyday, multiple times. Or I wouldn't have even seen bowser. My boss told me he would hold a toon link for me in the back. But I was disappointed Rosalina is target only.  
We have a target, but I'm sure they'll go fast. And Lucario is toysRus only. And my town doesn't even have one. D:


----------



## Amissapanda

My Pit amiibo arrived from GameStop today! 

I think he's my favorite of the ones I own so far. His detail is freakin' _amazing_. I'm almost afraid to take him out of his box. lol


----------



## JCnator

EBGames (Canadian GameStop) has just shipped my Bowser, Toon Link and Shiek amiibo this afternoon, as I'll be getting these guys in less than a week. Mega Man and Sonic will then follow sooner or later.

According to this and that (by counting how many months between date of manufacture and date of certificate), Bowser can be very easily found. Toon Link, Shiek and Mega Man can take a longer while to find them, while the rest of Wave 3 amiibo is going to be extremely tough to find. If you're struggling on getting the Smash version of Rosalina, then you'll be happy to witness that Mario Party 10 implied that she will be a part of Super Mario wave.

Judging the upcoming games compatibility with certain Wave 4 amiibo, I now believe that Pac-Man, Ness and Wario will be the toughest to find. If you see these things, place a pre-order ASAP if you don't want to deal with a much higher price from the likes of eBay.


----------



## n64king

Shulk = literally the only Wave 3 one I don't see being mentioned anywhere LOL Helloooooo did Gamestop forget their exclusive!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also nobody talking about having preordered that one either. I'm all alone.


----------



## spCrossing

My little brother just got his pre-order of the Pit amiibo from GameStop....one of the rare ones....

Holy hell...


----------



## JCnator

n64king said:


> Shulk = literally the only Wave 3 one I don't see being mentioned anywhere LOL Helloooooo did Gamestop forget their exclusive!?



Both GameStop and EBGames currently don't have Shulk in stock for a long while. Since he only got 1-2 months of production, one can say that he might eventually come back later. Or you can try importing one from Japan or Germany.
As much as I'd like to get him, my interest came in a bit too late. Otherwise, I would've preordered him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Adster

Good luck with finding the amiibo! Whereas, here in Australia, they whole of wave 3 came out on the 29th. I got: Shulk, Lucario(x2), Rosalina and Luma(x2), Ike and Sonic. There are no exclusives here, but they are really hard to find. I've already pre-ordered my Robin, Ness and Lucina at Eb Games(Aus GameStop) so there should be no problem. The only amiibo I really want is Little Mac.


----------



## oath2order

n64king said:


> Shulk = literally the only Wave 3 one I don't see being mentioned anywhere LOL Helloooooo did Gamestop forget their exclusive!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also nobody talking about having preordered that one either. I'm all alone.



no1 cur about shulk lmfao


----------



## n64king

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Both GameStop and EBGames currently don't have Shulk in stock for a long while. Since he only got 1-2 months of production, one can say that he might eventually come back later. Or you can try importing one from Japan or Germany.
> As much as I'd like to get him, my interest came in a bit too late. Otherwise, I would've preordered him in a heartbeat.



I preordered him lol Just kinda like waiting for the order to come in, supposedly on Feb 21. But it's awfully hush hush, totally nobody cares LOL Nobody even seems to care about Xenoblade for N3DS or WiiU, I'm a lone wolf here with this. But w/e lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> no1 cur about shulk lmfao



not one fart has been given for him yet except by me haha


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have Shulk preordered at GAME.co.uk, I just hope that he arrives in perfect condition... :/


----------



## Justin

Picked up Toon Link today! Lovin' him. I also got Pit in the mail the other day from my amazing pal Hailey. (or Gabby on here)


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Justin said:


> Picked up Toon Link today! Lovin' him. I also got Pit in the mail the other day from my amazing pal Hailey. (or Gabby on here)



Welcome to the Toon Link club, Jubs


----------



## Justin

emmatheweirdo said:


> Welcome to the Toon Link club, Jubs



Thank you thank you where's the free food???


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> no1 cur about shulk lmfao



It's because they made his amiibo wear a shirt.


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> It's because they made his amiibo wear a shirt.



If only his amiibo had a button on it that when pushed he spoke
I would buy 100 if he was near nude and said his signature phrase!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> If only his amiibo had a button on it that when pushed he spoke
> I would buy 100 if he was near nude and said his signature phrase!



They know the world can't handle that!

I haven't bought any yet, but I do want a Yoshi, Diddy Kong, and Ness amiibo if they ever decide to release Ness.


----------



## JasonBurrows

ShinyYoshi said:


> Ness amiibo if they ever decide to release Ness.


They have made a Ness amiibo. It will be available with the April 2015 Wave of amiibo.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

JasonBurrows said:


> They have made a Ness amiibo. It will be available with the April 2015 Wave of amiibo.



I know they made it, I just didn't know when. So thank you for the info! Everything I've seen just says "Spring 2015".


----------



## TheOneCherry

JasonBurrows said:


> They have made a Ness amiibo. It will be available with the April 2015 Wave of amiibo.



Whos the 4th wave btw? I heard Lucinas in it (YESS~!)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Came WAY sooner than I expected.


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheOneCherry said:


> Whos the 4th wave btw? I heard Lucinas in it (YESS~!)


These figurines are the fifth wave of amiibo.

Lucina
Robin
Pac-Man
Ness
Wario
Charizard



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Came WAY sooner than I expected.


I have the same amiibo, but I didn't have to import it.


----------



## n64king

Tina said:


> It's because they made his amiibo wear a shirt.



Really. I have to settle with the in game alternative for his amiibo omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I have Shulk preordered at GAME.co.uk, I just hope that he arrives in perfect condition... :/



Oh gosh I didn't even think of that tbh. If you preordered/ordered one from afar and you get one of those headless or double sworded/armed/cannoned/fireballed ones.


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> It's because they made his amiibo wear a shirt.



tina das gross


----------



## L. Lawliet

Just purchased toon link! my green squad is coming together good!


----------



## n64king

Was so tempted at Diddy Kong & Zelda earlier but nah... Diddy is almost useless :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Mines not on the list ;-; but my new one is Rosalina


----------



## Cress

Got a Toon Link amiibo! And I also picked up Kirby while I was there, because why not? I'm semi-interested in Rosalina, Shulk, and Dedede, so I'll get them if I see them. Robin and Lucina I absolutely NEED  and I plan on getting Palutena and Dark Pit when they get announced.


----------



## seanrc

I have none yet, but when the New 3DS comes out I'm buying Yoshi and/or Fox possibly.


----------



## n64king

LOL I got one today. They had 3 and they were hidden inside the locked box behind games. Almost like they wanted to conserve or not have 1 person come in and get all of them. I had to ask for her haha She wasn't even visible.


----------



## Cress

https://m.soundcloud.com/recordsyourcomments/51a
This is beautiful. If they made a movie on it I'd definitely watch it.


----------



## Murray

So far I only have Kirby but I just pre-ordered the marioparty 10 bundle with the mario amiibo, as well as a yoshi peach and toad


----------



## Dulcettie

Pit - He's the only one that I REALLY wanted _and_ doesn't look dumb (*cough* Link *cough*).


----------



## Kindra

I just got Rosalina today! I missed out on buying one in the shops so I bought one from eBay.
It was kind of a bummer to pay more for what turned out to be a slightly defective model, but she's the only one I really wanted and I was just happy to get her at all. 

(I don't even have a Wii U, but she's just _so pretty_!)


----------



## n64king

Well that's quite strange. Searching for "Rosalina" or "Rosalina Amiibo" on Target's website yields no result anymore (except the former pulls up an unrelated book)
Did they take her off the site? I was going back to see where she might still be available at but now I can't lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Huh... she totally is gone I think. Also Ike & Dedede are "backordered" and Sheik, Samus and Link have been changed to "in store only". Ike.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

This wave really confused me thanks to them not releasing on the same date at all. I keep forgetting Sonic & Mega Man are out this month too


----------



## Dasbreenee

Which wave three have been released in NA? I've only seen bowser.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

n64king said:


> Well that's quite strange. Searching for "Rosalina" or "Rosalina Amiibo" on Target's website yields no result anymore (except the former pulls up an unrelated book)
> Did they take her off the site? I was going back to see where she might still be available at but now I can't lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Huh... she totally is gone I think. Also Ike & Dedede are "backordered" and Sheik, Samus and Link have been changed to "in store only". Ike.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This wave really confused me thanks to them not releasing on the same date at all. I keep forgetting Sonic & Mega Man are out this month too


I looked in my broswer history and yes the page is gone.


Dasbreenee said:


> Which wave three have been released in NA? I've only seen bowser.



Bowser
Toon Link
Sheik
Rosalina
Lucario


----------



## Dasbreenee

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I looked in my broswer history and yes the page is gone.
> 
> 
> Bowser
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Rosalina
> Lucario


Odd that those have all released. I work at GameStop and haven't seen toon link at all. 
Not have I seein Sheik.


----------



## Cress

Looking at their website, GS is releasing all of Wave 3 on the 13th, while every other store released half of it on the 1st, and the second half is coming on the 20th. Kinda strange


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> Odd that those have all released. I work at GameStop and haven't seen toon link at all.
> Not have I seein Sheik.



I've not even seen anything from this wave except Rosalina. I'm aware Bowser is out because I checked on Gamestop's website but the rest are unavailable on all store websites within 100 miles. Lol aint none of them out here yet, LA couldn't have had the entire amiibo supply purchased so fast D:


----------



## JCnator

There's a rumor flying around that Golden and Silver Mario amiibo are on the way, and that their production has started in December last year and finished in February 1st. Unfortunately, the "official" PDF files are taken down, but screenshots are still floating around.

One can say that they're heading to the Club Nintendo Platinum and Golden members, but then again the American Club Nintendo stated that the end of year rewards are going to be games like last year. Perhaps Nintendo is sending these to those who currently attained Platinum and Gold.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-gold-and-silver-mario-amiibo-on-the-way/


----------



## Javocado

Ya'll hear about the supposed Gold and Silver Mario amiibos?


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Ya'll hear about the supposed Gold and Silver Mario amiibos?



Did you read the post above you???


----------



## JasonBurrows

I would like a silver and gold version of all of the amiibos. especially Rosalina and Luma...


----------



## Heyden

Forgot to mention I got Rosalina, Mega man, Sonic and Bowser the other day~


----------



## n64king

They'll probably offer the shiny Amiibo at the last second after everyone has spent their CN coins/stars or have them exclusive somewhere that will have them sold out in 5 milliseconds anyway


----------



## Justin

The latest two additions to my collection today:












A big thank you to Tina for sending me these! 

My collection so far:


Rosalina
Villager
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi
Pit
Samus
Toon Link
Diddy Kong
Zelda

On pre-order:


Toad

Hoping to get soon:


King DeDeDe
Wario
Bowser

I hate you Nintendo.



JasonBurrows said:


> I would like a silver and gold version of all of the amiibos. especially Rosalina and Luma...



Please don't give them any ideas. Although I feel like most amiibo would look ugly like that anyway so not too much to worry about.


----------



## Jake

Rosalina looks like **** with the purple nail polish, I kinda wish they left it off. Sure, it looks ok on her left hand, but I remember when I saw it for the first time on her right hand, I honestly thought it was a painting error. They don't even look like fingernails, just purple blobs.


----------



## n64king

Oh I got stickied. I wonder if I should ask for a Poll update too, but I think the options are almost, if not already maxed out 

- - - Post Merge - - -

HEY THE VILLAGE AMIIBO! It looks really good up close, anyone else find that Rosalina is kind of a fattypants in comparison to the others... she only compares to DK for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Rosalina looks like  with the purple nail polish, I kinda wish they left it off. Sure, it looks ok on her left hand, but I remember when I saw it for the first time on her right hand, I honestly thought it was a painting error. They don't even look like fingernails, just purple blobs.



Oh jeeze, my Rosalina looks like fingernails imo but I totally also kinda thought, "how tacky of you princess", when I got a closer look.


----------



## Jake

n64king said:


> Oh jeeze, my Rosalina looks like fingernails imo but I totally also kinda thought, "how tacky of you princess", when I got a closer look.



Ok good, I'm glad it's not just me then lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

jeez that villager sculpt looks kinda really awful

how did they even manage that? his should be among the easier sculpts to get right


----------



## Lady Timpani

Do you guys know when preorders generally go up in relation to the Amiibo's release date? I'd like to get the Toon Link Amiibo, but I want to make sure I have money for the Wave Four Amiibos before they go up for preorders. 

The only one I've really paid attention to was the Rosalina one because of all the drama, and that went up about a month before it was released. Is that the norm?


----------



## Dasbreenee

Lady Timpani said:


> Do you guys know when preorders generally go up in relation to the Amiibo's release date? I'd like to get the Toon Link Amiibo, but I want to make sure I have money for the Wave Four Amiibos before they go up for preorders.
> 
> The only one I've really paid attention to was the Rosalina one because of all the drama, and that went up about a month before it was released. Is that the norm?



It varies. I work at gamestop and I check almost every day. 
Toad is pre orderable. But so far I have seen no others from wave 4.


----------



## n64king

Supposedly people who've preordered *Mega Man* from through Amazon are being told their orders are delayed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Check your emails if you preordered Mega Man through Amazon to check your situation.


----------



## Jake

n64king said:


> Supposedly people who've preordered *Mega Man* from through Amazon are being told their orders are delayed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Check your emails if you preordered Mega Man through Amazon to check your situation.



I also heard the same for meta knight at best buy or sth?


----------



## n64king

Jake. said:


> I also heard the same for meta knight at best buy or sth?



I've seen nothing of it. I read yesterday that Meta Knight is on his way to Best Buy stores, so all that's left is Shulk to be released?

It's getting me paranoid, the last one I've preordered is the one that they're saying nothing about ugh and they just announced Xenoblade 3D amiibo support. *PARANOIA ABOuT MY amiiBO*


----------



## Amissapanda

So Nintendo is hyping the uses for the Shulk amiibo in the upcoming Xenoblade Chronicles game and yet doesn't seem to even understand or care that a very small amount of people are going to get their hands on the exclusive-to-Game Stop and already sold out amiibo. Wonderful. 

I really wish they would fix the supply and demand problem. This is ridiculous and I'm honestly afraid people are going to start hurting each other in stores over these these not unlike crazy people on Black Friday.


----------



## n64king

I think Monolith Soft said they'd have Amiibo support a while ago, but it's official announcement I guess came today. It seemed clear as day that most characters who get their own game now will have their own personal amiibo support.

Link + Zelda in Hyrule Warriors 
Kirby characters for Kirby WiiU
Yoshi for Yoshi Wolly World
Shulk for Xenoblade seemed obvious, I bet he'll work with the WiiU version too.

I'm sure the Fire Emblem ones will work with both Fire Emblem 3DS that comes out later this year as well as Fire Emblem X Shin Megami Tensei for WiiU.


The ones that missed it are the ones that came out prior to amiibo basically...


----------



## r a t

My Pit amiibo arrived today, he's the first amiibo I've purchased and I'm so happy with him~ 
I'd like to buy more, maybe Toon Link or Kirby, I'd love to get Rosalina - but Amazon are selling her for ?44?? I'm not paying that much for a little figurine. I agree with a lot of posts here about how Nintendo needs to sort out the stocks, hopefully they'll re-stock overtime, but since there's so many and they're planning to produce new ones for games other than ssb, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Justin

Antlers said:


> My Pit amiibo arrived today, he's the first amiibo I've purchased and I'm so happy with him~
> I'd like to buy more, maybe Toon Link or Kirby, I'd love to get Rosalina - but Amazon are selling her for ?44?? I'm not paying that much for a little figurine. I agree with a lot of posts here about how Nintendo needs to sort out the stocks, hopefully they'll re-stock overtime, but since there's so many and they're planning to produce new ones for games other than ssb, I'm not so sure.



Pit is AMAZING! Great choice, he's one of the very best in build quality in my opinion. So some of the others might be tiny letdowns! 

I'd agree with getting Toon Link, I've got him as well and he's one of my favourites too. But I'm also just a massive fan of the character.


----------



## r a t

Justin said:


> Pit is AMAZING! Great choice, he's one of the very best in build quality in my opinion. So some of the others might be tiny letdowns!
> 
> I'd agree with getting Toon Link, I've got him as well and he's one of my favourites too. But I'm also just a massive fan of the character.



I agree with the quality of him, he does look amazing - the detail and his pose, just everything~

I probably will purchase Toon Link next, but I've just noticed that Amazon UK still have Villager, Marth and Wii Fit trainer in stock for ?20+, I'm tempted by the Marth amiibo but I don't know yet.


----------



## Chris

Antlers said:


> I agree with the quality of him, he does look amazing - the detail and his pose, just everything~
> 
> I probably will purchase Toon Link next, but I've just noticed that Amazon UK still have Villager, Marth and Wii Fit trainer in stock for ?20+, I'm tempted by the Marth amiibo but I don't know yet.



It's because they're third party sellers (mostly German) that they're even that much. Wii Fit Trainer was ?12.99 directly through Amazon UK for the past 2-3 days.


----------



## Javocado

Was gonna get a Bowser today but instead I bought gifts for Valentine's day and I'm kind of bummed because I need to step my amiibo game up haha


----------



## mob

shulk and meta knight are coming in, in a couple of days.
im so excited.


----------



## JCnator

Today, I just scored 3 amiibo 20-25 km away from my home. From a retro gaming shop, I managed to get both Pikachu and Diddy Kong. Normally, these guys would be difficult to find in my closest towns within 200km of radius due of myself being in the middle of nowhere. They are a dollar expensive than they would otherwise, but I don't get to pay for shipping fees and I sold a couple of games for 10$. Honestly, I'd make much more money by selling those things on eBay.
In an electronics store, I grabbed the lonely Mario amiibo and gave him a new home. I had a feeling that my amiibo collection was missing something, and I was convinced that he would definitely fit the bill.

Also, I'm still yet to receive my Sonic and Mega Man amiibo that I preordered from EB Games. Starting this Monday, they should begin shipping those guys to more people.


----------



## n64king

Sheesh, it feels like I could just go over to Target and buy their over abundance of Pikachu then head on over to Target and buy all their Diddy Kong and just sell to Europe and I could quit my job selling Nintendo's crap.


----------



## Reindeer

n64king said:


> Sheesh, it feels like I could just go over to Target and buy their over abundance of Pikachu then head on over to Target and buy all their Diddy Kong and just sell to Europe and I could quit my job selling Nintendo's crap.


I doubt that would be successful, seeing as our stores have an abundance of those as well.


----------



## n64king

So anyway.
Toad back in stock for preorder at GameStop.


----------



## 00jachna

I saw a wii-fit trainer amiibo yesterday xD didn't buy


----------



## n64king

00jachna said:


> I saw a wii-fit trainer amiibo yesterday xD didn't buy



What the heck is the matter with you


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Reindeer said:


> I doubt that would be successful, seeing as our stores have an abundance of those as well.



I guess you've actually gone to every store because I haven't seen Diddy yet

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> What the heck is the matter with you



She mig ht be poor.


----------



## Cress

I checked Walmart today.
They didn't have a SINGLE amiibo.
They had a section for it, like the wallpaper that says amuibo and has pictures of Mario and Link and other characters, but they only had Wii Remotes and Nunchucks there. There wasn't even a label for amiibos, they just put their stock of Wii accessories there instead.
And of course behind it there's like millions of Skylanders and Disney Infinity characters. Like some were dropped on the floor that's how many they had.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I dont know how skylanders or *didny* infinity sell good anymore cause theres always a lot of figures left


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just preordered a Toad amiibo. This will be my first amiibo. After this, I think I'm just gonna get Ness and call it quits.


----------



## Reindeer

oranges_ate_you said:


> I guess you've actually gone to every store because I haven't seen Diddy yet


Every store here is overflowing with them. Maybe you just live in a neighborhood of monkey fans. :^)


----------



## Chris

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just preordered a Toad amiibo. This will be my first amiibo. After this, I think I'm just gonna get Ness and call it quits.



I told myself I was only going to buy Rosalina. Then I saw Zelda and decided, okay, two. 

Now I've eight, with two more on the way, and a further three on preorder for release in March/April. >.>


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm watching like a hawk for first signs of Wave 4 pre-orders. I have to make a special 30 minutes trip to get to my local GameStop to pre-order reserve (is it just my local one or do NO Game Stops allow preordering/reserving over the phone? I find that ridiculous) and they told me that their pre-orders tend to run out within the _very day_ they open. It's nerve-wracking, especially when I can only make it weather-permitting, which is a very low chance around here when we're constantly covered in snow.

I will literally be heartbroken if I don't manage to snag Ness, at least. I've been an avid fan of _EarthBound_ since I was 9. I'd really like a Robin and Lucina too, though.


----------



## FireNinja1

I went to [REDACTED] this afternoon after my [REDACTED] and got a Bowser Amiibo. My store had a lot of Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Diddy Kong, and Donkey Kong amiibos. There were about 3 Bowser's left, so I got one. Sold out were Mega Man, Kirby, and Rosa, off of the top of my head.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Tina said:


> I told myself I was only going to buy Rosalina. Then I saw Zelda and decided, okay, two.
> 
> Now I've eight, with two more on the way, and a further three on preorder for release in March/April. >.>



I have a feeling this might be me >.>


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> So anyway.
> Toad back in stock for preorder at GameStop.



It never stopped being preorderable. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I'm watching like a hawk for first signs of Wave 4 pre-orders. I have to make a special 30 minutes trip to get to my local GameStop to pre-order reserve (is it just my local one or do NO Game Stops allow preordering/reserving over the phone? I find that ridiculous) and they told me that their pre-orders tend to run out within the _very day_ they open. It's nerve-wracking, especially when I can only make it weather-permitting, which is a very low chance around here when we're constantly covered in snow.
> 
> I will literally be heartbroken if I don't manage to snag Ness, at least. I've been an avid fan of _EarthBound_ since I was 9. I'd really like a Robin and Lucina too, though.



You can always pre order online. At gamestop we can't do pre orders over the phone because you have to put money on it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Dasbreenee said:


> You can always pre order online. At gamestop we can't do pre orders over the phone because you have to put money on it.



Ah, I see.

The problem with online is that if you don't hear about it right away, chances are you're going to miss out. So if I'm at work or not online at the wrong time, I could completely miss out on pre-orders as they tend to be sold out within 20-30 minutes of them opening online. Sometimes faster, depending on how badly the character is wanted.


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> It never stopped being preorderable.



It sure did because it was the only one not preorderable for at least a couple days, and before that all of the Super Mario series went away for at least a couple more days.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> I told myself I was only going to buy Rosalina. Then I saw Zelda and decided, okay, two.
> 
> Now I've eight, with two more on the way, and a further three on preorder for release in March/April. >.>



Literally same after the first 3. Now the collection doubled and we're still waiting on 2 more ~_~


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> It sure did because it was the only one not preorderable for at least a couple days, and before that all of the Super Mario series went away for at least a couple more days.



We recieved an email at work. It was still available. They just switched it from In store to online only. So there was a delay in the gamestop website. I preordered my toad the day before it went to online only. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> The problem with online is that if you don't hear about it right away, chances are you're going to miss out. So if I'm at work or not online at the wrong time, I could completely miss out on pre-orders as they tend to be sold out within 20-30 minutes of them opening online. Sometimes faster, depending on how badly the character is wanted.


I totally get what you mean. I work at GameStop and I told all my co workers, and left a big note, that they call me the second the come in. XD


----------



## Murray

Dasbreenee said:


> We recieved an email at work. It was still available. They just switched it from In store to online only. So there was a delay in the gamestop website. I preordered my toad the day before it went to online only.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I totally get what you mean. I work at GameStop and I told all my co workers, and left a big note, that they call me the second the come in. XD



turns out it's the employees that are stealing all the amiibos before they reach the public!


----------



## JasonBurrows

This is my amiibo budget.

February 20th:
-Sonic the Hedgehog Amiibo: ?10.99
-Sonic the Hedgehog ?10.85
-Mega Man Amiibo: ?10.99
-Mega Man Amiibo: ?10.85
-King Dedede Amiibo: ?10.99
-Meta Knight Amiibo: ?10.99
-Shulk Amiibo: ?10.99
Total: ?76.65 (?77.00)

March 20th:
-Mario Party 10 with Mario Amiibo ?39.85
-Toad Amiibo: ?12.85
-Toad Amiibo: ?10.99
-Luigi Amiibo: ?12.85
-Yoshi Amiibo: ?12.85
-Peach Amiibo: ?12.85
-Bowser Amiibo: ?12.85
Total: ?115.09 (?116.00)

April 24th:
Robin Amiibo: ?10.85
Charizard Amiibo: ?10.85
Wario Amiibo: ?10.85
Lucina Amiibo: ?10.85
Pac-Man Amiibo: ?10.85
Ness Amiibo: ?10.85
Total: ?65.10 (?66.00)


----------



## 00jachna

n64king said:


> What the heck is the matter with you



Hehe, I bought a Cpt. Falcon one. and while I easily could afford one more I thought to myself. The demand is high and Nintendo are stupid if they are not going to restock them. The store I went to had so many rares BTW xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Besides I checked the Swedish version of ebay while in the store, the ones that were sold barly went over the original price. I'm personaly not the "in" to amiibos, but I just felt like going with the flow and bought one anyways. Now I regret buying Cpt. Falcon instead of toon link as he is my main


----------



## Dasbreenee

Murray said:


> turns out it's the employees that are stealing all the amiibos before they reach the public!



Oh no! I'm not one of those people. I can ask my boss to hide them in the back for me. But I didn't. I just told everyone that when the shipment comes in to call me, and if I get there I get there. If I don't I don't. :3


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> We recieved an email at work. It was still available. They just switched it from In store to online only. So there was a delay in the gamestop website. I preordered my toad the day before it went to online only.



Which still means it was taken down for a few days? Not sure what's hard to understand about that...


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> Which still means it was taken down for a few days? Not sure what's hard to understand about that...



No need to be rude. Maybe it got taken down around where you live. But there was only a few hour delay for us. :3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

With new arrivals my amiibo display undergoes changes again...






Once I get Sonic, I think he'll go to the left (my left) of Captain Falcon. When I get Toad, he'll be in Rosalina's current spot and Rosalina will be moved to the right of Falcon.

Or I might do something else with Toad since I'll be using him solely for display purposes (unless the feature in Treasure Tracker turns out to be insanely fun) and put him somewhere else from my Smash amiibos, ugh decisions >.>


----------



## n64king

00jachna said:


> Hehe, I bought a Cpt. Falcon one. and while I easily could afford one more I thought to myself. The demand is high and Nintendo are stupid if they are not going to restock them. The store I went to had so many rares BTW xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Besides I checked the Swedish version of ebay while in the store, the ones that were sold barly went over the original price. I'm personaly not the "in" to amiibos, but I just felt like going with the flow and bought one anyways. Now I regret buying Cpt. Falcon instead of toon link as he is my main




LOL So in other words they are stupid cause I'm pretty sure they said they weren't gonna do Wii Fit Trainer anymore along with anything else that sells out except for unspecified "common" ones.

And I personally wouldn't be bummed about Cpt Falcon, he's cool D: I don't get why people want to buy their mains, so you can battle the same one you're battling as? I mean if that's fun then okay. lol I hate doubles in the same match. (i.e. i dont like 2 pikachus especially if i am playing as one)


----------



## 00jachna

n64king said:


> LOL So in other words they are stupid cause I'm pretty sure they said they weren't gonna do Wii Fit Trainer anymore along with anything else that sells out except for unspecified "common" ones.
> 
> And I personally wouldn't be bummed about Cpt Falcon, he's cool D: I don't get why people want to buy their mains, so you can battle the same one you're battling as? I mean if that's fun then okay. lol I hate doubles in the same match. (i.e. i dont like 2 pikachus especially if i am playing as one)


Hehe, I dont main cpt.falcon but sincr I have trouble against him I though, why not? And they are nit going to restock wiifit trainer!? Now im super bummed out


----------



## oath2order

n64king said:


> I think Monolith Soft said they'd have Amiibo support a while ago, but it's official announcement I guess came today. It seemed clear as day that most characters who get their own game now will have their own personal amiibo support.
> 
> Link + Zelda in Hyrule Warriors
> Kirby characters for Kirby WiiU
> Yoshi for Yoshi Wolly World
> Shulk for Xenoblade seemed obvious, I bet he'll work with the WiiU version too.
> 
> I'm sure the Fire Emblem ones will work with both Fire Emblem 3DS that comes out later this year as well as Fire Emblem X Shin Megami Tensei for WiiU.
> 
> 
> The ones that missed it are the ones that came out prior to amiibo basically...



Sheik has personalized support in Hyrule Warriors too


----------



## n64king

00jachna said:


> Hehe, I dont main cpt.falcon but sincr I have trouble against him I though, why not? And they are nit going to restock wiifit trainer!? Now im super bummed out



It'll get you some good training haha
Yeah  They said most likely they're just going to move on to the next amiibos but it's possible they'll revisit some of the "retired" ones in the future. At any rate it'll clearly be one of the rarer ones. But Cpt Falcon kinda is rare too so yay for you haha



oath2order said:


> Sheik has personalized support in Hyrule Warriors too




Oops x_x tbh I keep forgetting the Sheik amiibo. That's another one it seems not many are talking about.


----------



## n64king

Well *Shulk* should apparently be released tomorrow at the earliest for some preorders. I got a message from GameStop saying my preorder is ready for pickup Wednesday.


----------



## Pixlplume

Well, I got Wii Fit Trainer in the mail today. It's certainly a lot easier to order from Japan than it is to hunt for them imo. Just gotta wait for Rosalina and Villager to be available again, and then I'll be good. xD


----------



## JCnator

I just received both Sonic and Mega Man amiibo this morning. The former doesn't look appealing when your head is above him, but putting this guy higher than you will certainly give you a better view. Mega Man is another flawless amiibo that looks great no matter where you look at and doesn't even need a stand to hold this dude up.


----------



## mob

sheik came in the mail yesterday, waiting on ike and shulk now! :3c


----------



## Amissapanda

Shulk was in-stock in GameStop for a total of 10 minutes. He's gone now.

Figures I was just one minute too late to snag one.


----------



## n64king

I guess I should go out and see if they'll give me my preorder Shulk now...


----------



## oath2order

My Japanese Wii Fit Trainer (didn't know she was Japanese, just bought from an Amazon store) and Toon Link came today <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Shulk was in-stock in GameStop for a total of 10 minutes. He's gone now.
> 
> Figures I was just one minute too late to snag one.


Oh wow, if you were on time and bought two, I would've bragged to my Dad to lemme make a Paypal and I'd totally buy that from you.

But ech, I'll try pre-ordering one soon in my GAME store.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Got my Toon Link in the mail today. 

Gonna keep checking to see when preorders for Ness go up, and hopefully I'll be able to snag one.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lady Timpani said:


> Gonna keep checking to see when preorders for Ness go up, and hopefully I'll be able to snag one.


Give us a hoot when you find out, I NEED the Ness amiibo so badly.


----------



## Javocado

I <censored> need Shulk


----------



## Lady Timpani

Hyogo said:


> Give us a hoot when you find out, I NEED the Ness amiibo so badly.



I'll definitely let you guys know! I know Newegg is taking down emails to notify people when he goes up, but that's not a guarantee you'll be able to preorder it (obviously lol), and some people have had their preorders be canceled on the rare ones. I guess Newegg itself wasn't able to get them? Idk.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Lady Timpani said:


> Gonna keep checking to see when preorders for Ness go up, and hopefully I'll be able to snag one.



Ugh, I'm so bad at knowing when Nintendo puts out new amiibos and stuff and I want a Ness amiibo SO BADLY I don't want to miss it but knowing me, I probably will ):


----------



## Paperboy012305

I saw that on Amazon the villager is in stock a few days ago and its EXPENSIVE!!

I really need to buy those Amazon cards.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Oh wow, if you were on time and bought two, I would've bragged to my Dad to lemme make a Paypal and I'd totally buy that from you.
> 
> But ech, I'll try pre-ordering one soon in my GAME store.



GameStop limits 1 per person, so I wouldn't have been able to get two. They're the first store taking measures against the scalpers. At least, that I know of.


----------



## oath2order

Amissapanda said:


> GameStop limits 1 per person, so I wouldn't have been able to get two. They're the first store taking measures against the scalpers. At least, that I know of.



It might be a store-by-store basis but the electronics manager at the Target I work at is limited 2 of any amiibo per household per day


----------



## Dasbreenee

Gamestops site has toon link and sheik right now. ^^


----------



## n64king

Yay me. She opened the package full of them in front of me haha Full, meaning they only had 18 total and it was for preorders only x_x


----------



## Amissapanda

oath2order said:


> It might be a store-by-store basis but the electronics manager at the Target I work at is limited 2 of any amiibo per household per day



That's good on them. Sadly, I don't think it's a store-wide type of thing, since someone on Twitter posted a picture of someone buying like 8 Rosalinas at Target over a week ago. It would be nice if they start putting in a limit in all stores, though, especially on those exclusive ones.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Amissapanda said:


> That's good on them. Sadly, I don't think it's a store-wide type of thing, since someone on Twitter posted a picture of someone buying like 8 Rosalinas at Target over a week ago. It would be nice if they start putting in a limit in all stores, though, especially on those exclusive ones.



Sadly almost every store does have policies on this. 
Most workers just either don't know or don't care. At my gamestop we can't sell more than one amiibo per person. (Of the same one)
We on the other hand follow this because only 5 people work there. So we all know. Haha.


----------



## Javocado

n64king said:


> Yay me. She opened the package full of them in front of me haha Full, meaning they only had 18 total and it was for preorders only x_x



I AM SO JELLY DAMNIT
IF YOU WANT A PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY SANDWICH BUT DONT HAVE ANY JELLY THEN RUB THE BRED ON ME *** MAN I WANT SHULK SO BAD


----------



## Dasbreenee

Javocado said:


> I AM SO JELLY DAMNIT
> IF YOU WANT A PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY SANDWICH BUT DONT HAVE ANY JELLY THEN RUB THE BRED ON ME *** MAN I WANT SHULK SO BAD



If you have a gamestop near you, and you go in often. Ask someone to hold one. Chances are if they get extras they'll do it. GameStop has a 24 hour hold policy on accesories. You'll just have to know when they get the shipment in haha.


----------



## Hyoshido

lmfao Javo willing to get sexual for Shulk.

betcha wish they had his swimsuit alt as his main outfit instead B(


----------



## Amissapanda

Dasbreenee said:


> If you have a gamestop near you, and you go in often. Ask someone to hold one. Chances are if they get extras they'll do it. GameStop has a 24 hour hold policy on accesories. You'll just have to know when they get the shipment in haha.



My GameStop flat out told me that all of them were sold on pre-orders for the entirety of Wave 3, including Shulk. And I live in the middle of nowhere. It's probably just as bad in big cities. 

Try, yes. But don't get your hopes up or they'll likely be crushed into a hundred sharp and flesh-biting pieces.


----------



## n64king

The employee flat out said the Shulk amiibo is for preorders only. I accidentally got there before the shipment arrived and the girl got like 4 calls on the phone asking about it and she had to turn people down. Lol y'all may be outta luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm in a big city and people are aware this is a rare amiibo, especially if they preordered it. So good luck to those trying to pick it up off the shelf. At least Rosalina saw shelf life for a millisecond.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I AM SO JELLY DAMNIT
> IF YOU WANT A PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY SANDWICH BUT DONT HAVE ANY JELLY THEN RUB THE BRED ON ME *** MAN I WANT SHULK SO BAD



what flavor jelly u is


----------



## Hyoshido

Well damn, I'll have to see Shulk's progess in GAME whenever I go and sell my 3DS (When I system Transfer that **** to my New 3DS)


----------



## n64king

Now I'm gonna be peeing myself until Xenoblade comes out to see what the heck he's gonna do for me other than look cute.


----------



## Cress

http://captiongenerator.com/30671/Hitler-Finds-Out-the-Shulk-amiibo-is-Preorder-Only
The struggle.


----------



## Cory

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://captiongenerator.com/30671/Hitler-Finds-Out-the-Shulk-amiibo-is-Preorder-Only
> The struggle.


i am jewish i demand you remove this at once


----------



## Pixlplume

Phew, I managed to order a Megaman from Walmart. Sold out really quickly - no surprise. 
Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Lady Timpani

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://captiongenerator.com/30671/Hitler-Finds-Out-the-Shulk-amiibo-is-Preorder-Only
> The struggle.



I had no idea this meme was still around omg.


----------



## Hyoshido

Hitler will always be a meme.


----------



## Nanobyte

HUEY IS LOVE; HUEY IS LIFE.
he's also my villager amiibo btw


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> The employee flat out said the Shulk amiibo is for preorders only. I accidentally got there before the shipment arrived and the girl got like 4 calls on the phone asking about it and she had to turn people down. Lol y'all may be outta luck.


Yeah, the first shipment that came in was for pre orders only. Most gamestops are getting a second shipment. From what I've seen and been told by my manager. 
I asked him to hold a Shulk and Toon Link and he told me he would when our second shipment came in. 
So depending on where you live there's hope. ^^


----------



## n64king

I find it interesting that stores around me have seem to shifted to stocking more Wave 2 Amiibo now. I really don't see Wave 1 except Mario now. Gamestop had only Zelda, Diddy, Luigi and Mario by me today. Last time I was in Target, same deal just with a tiny bit of Rosalina._ In between waves....._


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've been looking at amiibo availability on Gamestop's website and I saw most of them have perfect 10 ratings. Except Bowser. I wanted to know why he didn't have a score of 10.



Spoiler: Bowser's reviews


----------



## MishMeesh

I'm really just interested in getting my SSB 4 mains. So far I have Yoshi and Samus (not zero-suit), and I'm looking for Wii Fit Trainer and possibly Lucina. I think Wii Fit Trainer might give me some trouble.


----------



## n64king

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've been looking at amiibo availability on Gamestop's website and I saw most of them have perfect 10 ratings. Except Bowser. I wanted to know why he didn't have a score of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bowser's reviews
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83954



Lol he got a 5.5 on Target earlier while everyone else had a 9/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi

n64king said:


> Lol he got a 5.5 on Target earlier while everyone else had a 9/10



It must be because of those sharp horns lolol


----------



## oath2order

Got Sheik today!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My gamestop website is showing that you can order Shulk online again... I'm not a huge Shulk fan but I'm thinking about ordering one just to sell or trade later


----------



## Dasbreenee

Yes. Shulk is pre orderable again.


----------



## n64king

Release date of May 1. Sheesh so far... again...


----------



## JCnator

And yet there's not a single announcement of Shulk restocking at EB Games, even though they're technically Canadian/Australian branch of GameStop.


----------



## oath2order

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> And yet there's not a single announcement of Shulk restocking at EB Games, even though they're technically Canadian/Australian branch of GameStop.



my local mall in america has an eb games im confused


----------



## Amissapanda

I manged to get a Shulk pre-order this time. I'm very happy. : ) I have no problems with waiting until May, to be honest.

Now if only they would restock Rosalina online in the near future...


----------



## Javocado

New Rosalina, Wario, and Donkey Kong amiibo possibly confirmed through Japanese Mario Party trailer.


----------



## Zane

I was at Toys r Us at 11 this morning and they were still unpacking Amiibos. There was an open box on the ground with some Mega Mans in it which I took as a good sign but there were no King Dedede's who I heard was supposed to show up today :'< (or Ike but I'm not v interested in him). Lots of Mega Man and Sonic, but only two Sheiks to speak of in the whole building. I was tempted to get one just because of that lol I got Sonic tho which is the other one I wanted besides Dedede.  Anyway if ur in the market for Sonic/Mega Man def check out toys r us today.

Also gotta say I really like when amiibo stocks get street dates like this, since I don't live near any retail stores that would have them so can't be checkin in all the time.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Woo. My boss saved me a toon link. I got the last one in gamestop. 
He's the only one besides rosalina that I really wanted.


----------



## Amissapanda

Snagged a Mega Man from Target's website awhile ago! 

There have been rumors that the others released today will also be available for purchase online there throughout the day, so keep an eye on Target's website if you're looking for: Ike, Mega Man, King Dedede, or Sonic.


----------



## n64king

I like the Smash version of Rosalina & DK better personally but those are cool too. I like that Wario better than Disguise Wario...


----------



## Amilee

i reeeeally want a rosalina and luma amiibo *-*
i have a villager amiibo but i would like one as a female character haha 
still waiting for lucina :3


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Ive got it in my mind that I want Ike now.


----------



## Jake

here's a graph for the best 10 selling amiibo in each country if anyone cared






[size=-10]lol australia[/size]


----------



## Cress

Hey look, every other country has at least 1 amiibo in their top 10 that is impossible to find in the US. Well isn't that just great.


----------



## JCnator

Aside from unlocking some features from select games, Iwata is planning to give amiibo one more purpose in the first half of 2015: unlocking a time-based trial of a NES/SNES game for Wii U owners. For those who don't know which characters that have at least one game from one of the two retro consoles, I'll quickly jot down a list of potential compatible amiibo that are either available or announced:

- Mario
- Peach
- Yoshi
- Link
- Kirby
- Donkey Kong
- Samus
- Marth
- Zelda
- Diddy Kong
- Luigi
- Little Mac
- Pit
- Captain Falcon
- Bowser
- Toon Link
- Mega Man
- King Dedede
- Meta Knight
- Ness
- Wario
- Pac-Man
- Toad

Keep in mind, this list purely came from my speculation.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-planning-nes-and-snes-trials-for-amiibo/


----------



## Murray

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Aside from unlocking some features from select games, Iwata is planning to give amiibo one more purpose in the first half of 2015: unlocking a time-based trial of a NES/SNES game for Wii U owners. For those who don't know which characters that have at least one game from one of the two retro consoles, I'll quickly jot down a list of potential compatible amiibo that are either available or announced:
> 
> - Mario
> - Peach
> - Yoshi
> - Link
> - Kirby
> - Donkey Kong
> - Samus
> - Marth
> - Zelda
> - Diddy Kong
> - Luigi
> - Little Mac
> - Pit
> - Captain Falcon
> - Bowser
> - Toon Link
> - Mega Man
> - King Dedede
> - Meta Knight
> - Ness
> - Wario
> - Pac-Man
> - Toad
> 
> Keep in mind, this list purely came from my speculation.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-planning-nes-and-snes-trials-for-amiibo/



wow so you get a demo... yay...


----------



## Javocado

Gold Mario confirmed Wal-Mart exclusive.


----------



## Cress

But I want the silver one!


----------



## zoetrope

Uuuuuuuuh Walmart.  Blech.  I think I'll pass on this unless I can snag it for cheap on eBay or something.



Who am I kidding?  Like pretty much any other Amiibo this will be impossible to find and sell on the secondary market for 60 bucks.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

>Walmart

>Amiibo

This is gonna be a good show.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2w8bbr/cosmic_and_metal_mario_amiibo_coming_to_tru/

Please be ****ty Mario Party Amiibo.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2w8bbr/cosmic_and_metal_mario_amiibo_coming_to_tru/
> 
> Please be ****ty Mario Party Amiibo.



it some guy's customs doubt they'll be in store


----------



## Reindeer

Tom said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2w8bbr/cosmic_and_metal_mario_amiibo_coming_to_tru/
> 
> Please be ****ty Mario Party Amiibo.


From the pictures posted there, they're obviously customized Smash Bros. amiibo. Not sure if Nintendo are the ones releasing them. They look all right, but I could make them myself with some patience.


----------



## n64king

Gold at Walmart... that's really weird. There's no Walmart around these parts (thank god) so I guess I'd have to go further if I wanted to get one. But yeah what about Silver I wonder.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reindeer said:


> From the pictures posted there, they're obviously customized Smash Bros. amiibo. Not sure if Nintendo are the ones releasing them. They look all right, but I could make them myself with some patience.



They are customized Amiibo but the weird thing is an actual retailer having dedicated SKUs to some dude's customs. They'd need to have Nintendo's blessing to even consider selling them I would think, seems like serious turf invasion. 

@Oath: But why sell them at all through TRU???


----------



## oranges_ate_you

If theyre selling it online of course its going to have its own SKU. Every item even if its a one time sell unique item will likely have a sku.

EWWWW GOLD MARIO AT WALMART. Why do they keep doing retailer exclusives? Also that Mario party Rosalina I bet wont be exclusive to target so everyone went crazy for nothing.


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> EWWWW GOLD MARIO AT WALMART. Why do they keep doing retailer exclusives? Also that Mario party Rosalina I bet wont be exclusive to target so everyone went crazy for nothing.



Probably to give retailers incentive to sell more things related to their slow selling WiiU. If they get an exclusive they have a reason to carry the others since people may buy more than 1. 
Yeah I bet Rosalina won't be exclusive twice, if she is that'd be crazy. I wonder what that moron who bought 1000 of her is saying now. Is he going to buy another 1000 to cause a stir again? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*U*nidentified *F*loor *O*ranges.


----------



## Amissapanda

Apparently King Dedede was up on Target tonight.

Congrats to anyone who got him!


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> Apparently King Dedede was up on Target tonight.
> 
> Congrats to anyone who got him!



I got him in my cart.
Then he sold out. ;_;


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got him in my cart.
> Then he sold out. ;_;



Target seems to have a habit of restocking their amiibos multiple times a day (ones that aren't Rosalina, anyway...), so you might yet have another chance or two. If they don't plan to restock, I think they just take them down completely, like they did with Rosalina and Luma.


----------



## zoetrope

I was just wondering: do Skylanders or Disney Infinity have supply issues as well?  Or at least certain figures that are more difficult to find?  Those departments always seem really well stocked and I've never read of people stalking websites waiting for figures to become available.


----------



## Dasbreenee

So excited. 
My boss from gamestop texted me (yes at 2:20am) and told me we got another amiibo shipment. Which contained Fox (which I haven't been able to find at any gamestop within 150 miles. Or best buy, walmart or target) and we got more Sheiks.


----------



## n64king

zoetrope said:


> I was just wondering: do Skylanders or Disney Infinity have supply issues as well?  Or at least certain figures that are more difficult to find?  Those departments always seem really well stocked and I've never read of people stalking websites waiting for figures to become available.



I'm pretty sure there aren't exactly any rare ones, they're all seemingly just as available as the next unless one was popular, then you just have to wait for it to restock. Whereas Amiibo, once some of these are gone, they're gone. The "rare" or difficult to obtain Skylanders/Infinity seem to come from the various bundle packs, but those are still quite common. I see the same gold/silver/clear pieces all the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only time I saw a rush to get any of the Infinity figures was when the "1.0" figures or w/e went on sale or were gonna be retired or whatever happened that time. Pretty sure it had to do with the release of 2.0
Also a mini rush over Wreck it Ralph & Frozen.


----------



## zoetrope

n64king said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't exactly any rare ones, they're all seemingly just as available as the next unless one was popular, then you just have to wait for it to restock. Whereas Amiibo, once some of these are gone, they're gone. The "rare" or difficult to obtain Skylanders/Infinity seem to come from the various bundle packs, but those are still quite common. I see the same gold/silver/clear pieces all the time.



Okay.  That's pretty much what I thought.  I used to be a big Star Wars collector so I know what it's like to go to stores and 'fight' over toys but it's still disappointing that Nintendo is going after the false scarcity thing.  Oh well.


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got him in my cart.
> Then he sold out. ;_;



JUST LIKE TBT COLLECTIBLE RESTOCKS


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> JUST LIKE TBT COLLECTIBLE RESTOCKS



No I can usually get what I want when that happens.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ordering Sonic and Megaman soon, hoping to be able to order Meta Knight on the 20th (Can't find a Meta Knight that ISN'T from Japan)


----------



## n64king

zoetrope said:


> Okay.  That's pretty much what I thought.  I used to be a big Star Wars collector so I know what it's like to go to stores and 'fight' over toys but it's still disappointing that Nintendo is going after the false scarcity thing.  Oh well.



They did it with the Wii and a handful of games throughout the years. You could say they did it with the WiiU GC Adapter too. Anytime they have something popular they don't produce as much as they know they could to try and make things scarce so they can rake in as much money as possible before they flood the market with too many Wiis, too many games, too many adapters and later AMIIBO CARDS.
HA And I've seen crazy Star Wars people fight for things at Toys R Us ~_~


----------



## RhinoK

My Fox amiibo I won from here just came yay <3

I only plan on getting Ness whenever pre-orders become available. Then I'll maybe get DHD but that's it


----------



## JasonBurrows

The amiibo which I am currently waiting to receive:

1. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 of 2
2. Mega Man 1 of 2
3. Mega Man 2 of 2
4. King Dedede
5. Meta Knight
6. Shulk
7. Pac Man
8. Ness
9. Wario
10. Charizard
11. Lucina
12. Robin
13. Mario
14. Luigi
15. Yoshi
16. Peach
17. Toad
18. Bowser

The amiibo which I currently own:

1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10. Marth
11. Villager
12. Zelda
13. Link
14. Pit
15. Little Mac
16. Captain Falcon
17. Diddy Kong
18. Luigi
19. Rosalina
20. Ike
21. Lucario
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
24. Bowser
25. Sonic the Hedgehog 1 of 2


----------



## Dasbreenee

I just got Fox and Sheik from work. Yay. :3


----------



## zoetrope

n64king said:


> They did it with the Wii and a handful of games throughout the years. You could say they did it with the WiiU GC Adapter too. Anytime they have something popular they don't produce as much as they know they could to try and make things scarce so they can rake in as much money as possible before they flood the market with too many Wiis, too many games, too many adapters and later AMIIBO CARDS.
> HA And I've seen crazy Star Wars people fight for things at Toys R Us ~_~



I can't believe I forgot about the Wii shortage craze!  The only reason I got one was because I worked at Blockbuster and we started carrying them.  We got maybe three every week and the phones were ringing off the hook... and this was two years after launch.

I also seem to remember Mario Kart being notoriously hard to find.  Ah, how quickly we forget!


----------



## Dasbreenee

The WiiU adapter is for pre order again at gamestop. 
Off topic I know, but also a hard to find item.


----------



## JCnator

If you've been struggling with getting amiibo, GameCube Adapter for Wii U, and New 3DS XL in North America lately, rumors are saying that it might be due of the West Coast Port Strike that affected the delivery of 70% of goods from Asia.

Source: http://kotaku.com/is-the-west-coast-port-strike-hurting-nintendos-supply-1686594599


----------



## Pixlplume

I was very surprised to see Meta Knight in stock at Future Shop/Best Buy. So... I ordered him. Hopefully it doesn't get cancelled - getting him for a friend. Also getting Megaman for another friend, haven't gotten a shipping date from Walmart.

BUT, I'm getting Rosetta & Chiko for myself tomorrow in the mail (I believe), Amazon's tracking is a little weird. xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Dasbreenee said:


> The WiiU adapter is for pre order again at gamestop.
> Off topic I know, but also a hard to find item.



This is why people like me need these threads and people like you. I would have never known. I ordered an adapter with a controller and THANK YOU FOR SAYING THAT. I've been wanting an adapter since I got the Wii U.


----------



## Dasbreenee

ShinyYoshi said:


> This is why people like me need these threads and people like you. I would have never known. I ordered an adapter with a controller and THANK YOU FOR SAYING THAT. I've been wanting an adapter since I got the Wii U.



I work at gamestop. So I get on the work day while at home and check the news section. 
I'm so glad you got your adapter! Yay. :3


----------



## pillow bunny

amiibos look so useless but i want one anyways  can someone convince me not to get one?


----------



## zoetrope

pillow bunny said:


> amiibos look so useless but i want one anyways  can someone convince me not to get one?



They don't really do anything exciting?  I've only bought Yoshi.  Because I love Yoshi.


----------



## Jake

Ninty AU has been importing Amiibo from other countries and selling them. So far I've only seen ones from Japan.


And before you all flip out, it's only the common ones. Here, only Mario, Pikachu, and Link are rare, everything else is rare p much - so they're importing the common ones from the US, like Peach, Kirby, DK, etc... and selling them.


Still cool tho. I didn't really plan to get any more amiibo other than Jigglypuff and a SM Yoshi, but if I'm out and see a Japanese one I guess I'll consider buying it.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Still no sign of Rosalina or Fox :ccc Did finally buy a Sheik though!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

target.com no longer has the rosalina amiibo listed...... cries


----------



## Heyden

Australia are getting Japanese ones so I went to Target and they said they get stock tomorrow. They said they're getting DK, Kirby, Yoshi and apparently Samus (?)


----------



## emmatheweirdo

I just ordered King Dedede for my bf on ebay, even though I didn't want to spend $30 ;w;


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Australia are getting Japanese ones so I went to Target and they said they get stock tomorrow. They said they're getting DK, Kirby, Yoshi and apparently Samus (?)



Some targets have DK and Kirby today.
I've also seen some getting pikachu, too


----------



## abby534534

Anyone have any idea if/when Nintendo will release an amiibo adapter for 3DS XL? 

Also, I can't decide if I should buy some amiibo preemptively... I don't have a WiiU, and my 3DS XL won't read them independently. Meh.


----------



## Hyoshido

abby534534 said:


> Anyone have any idea if/when Nintendo will release an amiibo adapter for 3DS XL?
> 
> Also, I can't decide if I should buy some amiibo preemptively... I don't have a WiiU, and my 3DS XL won't read them independently. Meh.


Yes, Nintendo are going to release "something" that will allow Amiibo support for regular 3DS' and 3DS XL's soon enough.


----------



## L. Lawliet

got my hands on bowser and toon link recently. we have too many pikachus and peaches here in phoenix


----------



## n64king

abby534534 said:


> Anyone have any idea if/when Nintendo will release an amiibo adapter for 3DS XL?



They said an adapter will be available sometime later this year.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why did DK suddenly become hard to find? 
Target here is over run with Bowser & Luigi lol...


----------



## Holla

Gosh darn it I was sucked into buying more Amiibo today. I just can't resist such awesome little figures. I'm personally only a little addicted with currently owning 5 Amiibo. I also do not keep an extra unopened box of each character either. I just get one of my favourite characters and then open them for use.



Spoiler: My Amiibo Story



Before last Christmas I decided that I wanted to have 3 Amiibo, Yoshi, Pikachu, and Rosalina as they were my top 3 fave characters from the Smash Bros Amiibo lineup. So, I asked for Yoshi and Pikachu for Christmas as Rosalina was not yet released. This was also before I had a Wii U but I shortly bought one after Christmas with the help of my savings and Christmas money. Later on Rosalina finally came out and the hunt was on, since I live in Canada I had lots of fun (if you can call it that) trying to hunt down Rosalina. I finally got super lucky and stopped by a Walmart right when they had gotten the wave 3 shipment. I nearly walked by the two Rosalina's that they had twice before seeing them! Man I was so happy. Now today, I caved again and bought Peach and Diddy Kong as they are two other characters that I really like. I hope to be stopping here as I'm not a fan of the Super Mario line (it's ok but nothing special in my opinion) and I don't care for the Smash Mario (too much fire for my liking) and Luigi (why did they have to put the stand up his crotch? Ugh).



Here's my current collection:



Man I have a thing for Mario characters lol.


----------



## Hyoshido

My floor is dirty tho.





And here's the whole collection, between me and my brother that is.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> My floor is dirty tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the whole collection, between me and my brother that is.



Holy crap. Between the two of you, looks like you have nearly a full set.

Mega Man just came in for me today (around 5-10 minutes ago, actually). Target delivers very nice quality. : )


----------



## n64king

Wow I managed to squeeze out 2 that you don't have haha Rosalina & Shulk. Awesome collection though! I want to grab them all at once with both hands...


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeeeeah, I'm picking between Shulk or Meta Knight to order, only can afford one and it'll shamefully have to be from Japan, Rosalina is out of the question as of now, my brother was lucky to nab Mac for ?20 or so around the time he was released.

But yeah, the collection's coming together! hopefully we can collect most if not all of the Smash Bros Amiibo's in general



Amissapanda said:


> Holy crap. Between the two of you, looks like you have nearly a full set.


We both hope to get all of the Smash Amiibo's, shamefully we'll have some doubles however we mainly have unique Amiibo's to eachother, especially the fact he wanted Captain Falcon but I nabbed it first :U


----------



## LambdaDelta

https://twitter.com/amiiboconfess/status/568833104640663552

help I'm dying


----------



## JasonBurrows

I heard that the amiibo adapter was going to be out for Summer 2015...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> And here's the whole collection, between me and my brother that is.


That is only 26 of 29 actually...

That is the whole collection???? Where is your Shulk, Meta Knight and Rosalina? I received Shulk and Meta Knight today in the mail.
I have had Rosalina for a VERY long time now. Nearly a month.


----------



## Hyoshido

I didn't mean the whole WHOLE collection, I meant our collection SO far.
However yes, we're just missing Meta Knight, Shulk and Rosalina, like you said.

I'm only able to buy Meta Knight or Shulk from Japan since we're literally sold out of em here, who do you guys think I should go for? Since I'm stuck on a choice.


----------



## -Aaron

My collection's going along nicely, I guess.

Still don't have a Villager or Mac, but that's okay. I have Rosalina, Meta Knight and Shulk coming in from Japan. Not too bad, about $19 Canadian Dollars a pop without shipping. Jumps to $25-ish with the express + insured shipping.


----------



## n64king

Hyogo said:


> I'm only able to buy Meta Knight or Shulk from Japan since we're literally sold out of em here, who do you guys think I should go for? Since I'm stuck on a choice.



I think you *need* Shulk.


----------



## oath2order

MY TARGET JUST GOT SHEIK IN STOCK.


----------



## Chris

Got to my parents house last night to find these pretties waiting for me.


----------



## Hyoshido

>Disney infinity

Get that 3rd party amiibo trash out of here!!



n64king said:


> I think you *need* Shulk.


Might do, I'm mainly stuck on who would become more rare lmao even though I like Meta Knight more as a character


----------



## JCnator

Looks like Peach, Yoshi and Donkey Kong amiibo got their price lowered from $12.99 to $9.99. Nintendo of America really wanted to get rid of these Smash amiibo.

Source: http://nintendonews.com/2015/02/amiibo-price-peach-donkey-kong-yoshi/


----------



## Trundle

JasonBurrows said:


> I heard that the amiibo adapter was going to be out for Summer 2015...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That is only 26 of 29 actually...
> 
> That is the whole collection???? Where is your Shulk, Meta Knight and Rosalina? I received Shulk and Meta Knight today in the mail.
> I have had Rosalina for a VERY long time now. Nearly a month.


preach


----------



## Flop

Just picked up Toon Link and Sheik from Gamestop  <3


----------



## n64king

What are you guys doing with these large collections? Smash training? Or just for viewing purposes?

I'm trying to only get ones I really want + have a use, and I just see some of them and I'm like "okay so beyond smash, I can't imagine this will ever be used again". Like if they do another WiiU Wii Fit game, or some major update will they include Wii Fit Trainer amiibo support or is she just benched to Smash forever? Questions like this make me anxious for the emotionless inanimate figurines.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love my Wii Fit Trainer one though... <3


----------



## Flop

n64king said:


> What are you guys doing with these large collections? Smash training? Or just for viewing purposes?
> 
> I'm trying to only get ones I really want + have a use, and I just see some of them and I'm like "okay so beyond smash, I can't imagine this will ever be used again". Like if they do another WiiU Wii Fit game, or some major update will they include Wii Fit Trainer amiibo support or is she just benched to Smash forever? Questions like this make me anxious for the emotionless inanimate figurines.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love my Wii Fit Trainer one though... <3



I just love the look of them being all put together. It's a huge guilty pleasure and money drain for me.


----------



## Tao

All these large collections...


And I'm still sat here with my Kirby and Yoshi I got on release day.




I've mostly lost interest in them for the large part since the stuff they do in games is really trivial and as a whole they're proving to be more hassle to get hold of than they're really worth.

I plan on getting the rest of my favorite characters though:
- Link
- Samus
- Diddy + Donkey Kong
- Bowser
- Mario...Though this is simply because it would be a sin to have a collection of Nintendo things and not have a Mario.

Would like to get Rosalina, Megaman, Zelda and Sheik as well since they're among my favorite characters (especially Megaman and Sheik) but I'm not holding my breath since I doubt I'll get hold of them. I'm kind of not bothered since I assume I won't.




I'm hoping that they release a lot more of the Mario Party Amiibo's to meet demand this time. I would hate to miss out on the Yoshi for that...

I'm not bothered about the Gold and Silver versions at all though. They just look naff. Maybe silver Mario since that's kind of just 'Metal Mario', which is actually a thing.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> What are you guys doing with these large collections? Smash training? Or just for viewing purposes?
> 
> I'm trying to only get ones I really want + have a use, and I just see some of them and I'm like "okay so beyond smash, I can't imagine this will ever be used again". Like if they do another WiiU Wii Fit game, or some major update will they include Wii Fit Trainer amiibo support or is she just benched to Smash forever? Questions like this make me anxious for the emotionless inanimate figurines.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love my Wii Fit Trainer one though... <3




GREED!
No i jk. Wow I can just imagine some loser with multiple WiiU systems having them all playing full 8 player amiibo games.

10 WiiUs all with 8P Amiibo games going at level 50. Kirby's Great Cave Offensive
woo that room needs some ice


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Flop said:


> View attachment 84762
> Just picked up Toon Link and Sheik from Gamestop  <3



Most of the amiibos look fantastic. But I seriously can't justify buying Diddy Kong (one of my favorite Nintendo characters ever) because when I look at him... His eyes are just weird. Like his pupils were drawn way too far apart and he looks derpy. 

I was so excited to see him in stores and I picked it up, looked at him, and just set him back down. The eyes really ruined it for me.


----------



## Flop

ShinyYoshi said:


> Most of the amiibos look fantastic. But I seriously can't justify buying Diddy Kong (one of my favorite Nintendo characters ever) because when I look at him... His eyes are just weird. Like his pupils were drawn way too far apart and he looks derpy.
> 
> I was so excited to see him in stores and I picked it up, looked at him, and just set him back down. The eyes really ruined it for me.


THIS IS MY FAVORITE


----------



## n64king

ShinyYoshi said:


> Most of the amiibos look fantastic. But I seriously can't justify buying Diddy Kong (one of my favorite Nintendo characters ever) because when I look at him... His eyes are just weird. Like his pupils were drawn way too far apart and he looks derpy.
> 
> I was so excited to see him in stores and I picked it up, looked at him, and just set him back down. The eyes really ruined it for me.



HAHA Why do these things always have to happen to the DK crew? I have a DK Amiibo and he's good, but had they altered the design any, he would have been derped out as well.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Flop said:


> THIS IS MY FAVORITE



Let's talk about legless Peach though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm the backwards-leg Peach in that article is funnier.


----------



## oath2order

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like Peach, Yoshi and Donkey Kong amiibo got their price lowered from $12.99 to $9.99. Nintendo of America really wanted to get rid of these Smash amiibo.
> 
> Source: http://nintendonews.com/2015/02/amiibo-price-peach-donkey-kong-yoshi/



hm. I'd consider getting them now


----------



## n64king

I really would love to know why there's so damn many defective Amiibo that end up on the shelves but Skylands & Disney Infinity don't get busted up as much, if ever.


----------



## L. Lawliet

anyone have any luck finding ike?


----------



## Cress

L. Lawliet said:


> anyone have any luck finding ike?



I did!
On Google Images...


----------



## L. Lawliet

im gonna czech the store tomorrow for ike or megaman. both are hard af to find


----------



## Javocado

I just might be getting a Rosalina pretty soon 

Also, went to Gamestop today and was super surprised to see a Samus there because it's always MarioPeachYoshiLuigiDKZelda lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Flop said:


> THIS IS MY FAVORITE



HAHA OHMYGOD THATS GREAT


----------



## Dasbreenee

Seems like people online find any excuse for their item to be defective. I understand a peach with no leg, samus with two canons, and even Diddy with no jaw. Those all may be pretty rare or whatever. Some people think that's cool. But there are people on ebay 1. Trying to sell their amiibos for 1000$ just because it's upside down in the box. 2. I've seen some clearly photoshopped items on ebay. It's crazy.


----------



## JasonBurrows

The amiibo figurines which I am currently waiting to receive:

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad
6. Bowser
7. Pac Man
8. Ness
9. Wario
10.  Charizard
11.  Lucina
12.  Robin

The amiibo figurines which I currently own:

1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10.  Marth
11.  Villager
12.  Zelda
13.  Link
14.  Pit
15.  Little Mac
16.  Captain Falcon
17.  Diddy Kong
18.  Luigi
19.  Rosalina
20.  Ike
21.  Lucario
22.  Toon Link
23.  Sheik
24.  Bowser
25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
26.  Mega Man
27.  King Dedede
28.  Meta Knight
29.  Shulk

The amiibo figurines where I have ordered multiple copies.

1. Sonic the Hedgehog
2. Mega Man


----------



## L. Lawliet

Some wave 1 amiibo are currently on sale at my local walmarts and targets. poor shelfwarming dk


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Picked up the last Sheik we had in stock last night at Target. B) My collection grows.


----------



## n64king

*Just in case someone wants to know;* Peach, DK and Yoshi are now $9.99USD instead of $12.99 on GameStop and Fry's websites and possibly in store, and supposedly going to be in some other stores soon if not already. Nintendo reduced their price, probably to make room for Super Mario series amiibo, which will have Peach, DK and Yoshi again.


----------



## Eldin

ShinyYoshi said:


> HAHA OHMYGOD THATS GREAT



Okay jaw-less Diddy is terrifying, but what I'm really wondering is how some of these even occur? Missing legs and jaws, fine. But how does a Pit manage to come off the line so differently, duel-wielding with his hand in a different position? 

Some of them are hilarious, but what amazes me is just how many defective ones are being produced! It's pretty wild.


----------



## n64king

y'all making me want Ike amiibo now... but they're gone lol Gonna wait for Robin


----------



## Tao

L. Lawliet said:


> anyone have any luck finding ike?



Either they don't sell that well or my store has loads of them. I assume they have a few in stock since a few days ago they only had one and today they had 3...Or those are the only 3 they have.




In other news, I saw Sheik today and bought that since I really like Sheik.

Dunno if it's a rare one or not (I assume it will be) but now I own a grand total of 3 Amiibo. Yes, you may all bask in the light of my huge glorious collection.

*sarcasm implied*


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I don't have any Amiibo yet, but I've considered picking up one of Link and maybe saving my money for the Wii U version of Smash.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know how many waves of Amiibo have been released in the UK so far? I kind of want to find one of Yoshi, but I've only seen the same five so far. I want to check that I'm not wasting my time looking for one right now.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Yoshi was wave 1 i belive. 3 waves have been released so far


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I caved and bought a Yoshi today since they did the price drop on him. 

I saw ONE Sheik at the Walmart I was at when I bought the Yoshi and I'm kinda regretting not picking it up now that I'm home.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

L. Lawliet said:


> Yoshi was wave 1 i belive. 3 waves have been released so far



All right, thank you! I keep looking out.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> All right, thank you! I keep looking out.



little mac, pit, captain falcon, WFT, villager, marth, and ike are uber rare atm. grab em if ya see em


----------



## FireNinja1

n64king said:


> *Just in case someone wants to know;* Peach, DK and Yoshi are now $9.99USD instead of $12.99 on GameStop and Fry's websites and possibly in store, and supposedly going to be in some other stores soon if not already. Nintendo reduced their price, probably to make room for Super Mario series amiibo, which will have Peach, DK and Yoshi again.


Target's selling their DK's for 9.99USD as well, I checked there about an hour and a half ago. The Peachs and the Yoshis were still at the regular 12.99USD though.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

L. Lawliet said:


> little mac, pit, captain falcon, WFT, villager, marth, and ike are uber rare atm. grab em if ya see em



Yeah, I've heard about the rarity with Pit and WFT, but I wasn't sure about the others. Thank you for the heads up- I'll keep a lookout for them.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Rosalina is getting a mario party amiibo, so rosie should be a little less hard to get in april


----------



## n64king

L. Lawliet said:


> Rosalina is getting a mario party amiibo, so rosie should be a little less hard to get in april



That remains to be seen. Maybe she'll get bought up just as fast cause everyone was mad they missed out on the first Rosalina haha She seems like she'd be the most desirable other than Bowser out of that series. D:


----------



## L. Lawliet

Are amiibos allowed in official tourneys? i feel they can easily win a few local tourneys


----------



## Lady Timpani

The Ness Amiibo hasn't been put up for NA yet, right? I check like every day (lol), but so far I haven't seen anything. I have, however, seen that GAME or whatever has already put up preorders for him, so I want to make sure I haven't just missed the announcement for NA.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Lady Timpani said:


> The Ness Amiibo hasn't been put up for NA yet, right? I check like every day (lol), but so far I haven't seen anything. I have, however, seen that GAME or whatever has already put up preorders for him, so I want to make sure I haven't just missed the announcement for NA.



I can get on gamestops work day real quick and check to see if we have anything announced for him yet. ^^


----------



## Lady Timpani

Dasbreenee said:


> I can get on gamestops work day real quick and check to see if we have anything announced for him yet. ^^



Omg that's so sweet of you! Thank you!


----------



## Dasbreenee

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg that's so sweet of you! Thank you!



I'm not seeing anything. 
Only for the Mario Party Amiibos. But then again, we never did get a solid release date for ANY wave three at gamestop. They just sent them when they felt like it. I do know gamestop got them far after target. 
Hopefully wave 4 will be different.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Dasbreenee said:


> I'm not seeing anything.
> Only for the Mario Party Amiibos. But then again, we never did get a solid release date for ANY wave three at gamestop. They just sent them when they felt like it. I do know gamestop got them far after target.
> Hopefully wave 4 will be different.



Alright, thanks! I'll continue to keep my eyes peeled for him and let you guys know if he shows up.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Lady Timpani said:


> Alright, thanks! I'll continue to keep my eyes peeled for him and let you guys know if he shows up.



I want Ness as well. 
I pre ordered Toad because he's just too cute. But with my luck I won't get Ness.
Our gamestop randomly get an extra shipment in after wave 3 released. I got Fox! Which I had been searching high and low for a month or longer. And my boss managed to hide a Toon Link for me.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Ness is my most wanted amiibo ever. i hope i can get my hands on one.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

L. Lawliet said:


> Ness is my most wanted amiibo ever. i hope i can get my hands on one.



A lot of Ness love in here... Seems you guys will be my competition for trying to snag one >.>


----------



## Dasbreenee

I managed to snag a mega man at walmart while getting my dad a birthday gift. Haha. 
Not sure if he's hard to find, but I got him. ^^
They only had three left.


----------



## JCnator

Dasbreenee said:


> I managed to snag a mega man at walmart while getting my dad a birthday gift. Haha.
> Not sure if he's hard to find, but I got him. ^^
> They only had three left.



Consider yourself lucky! Mega Man is considered as a semi-rare amiibo, according to this page.


----------



## L. Lawliet

ShinyYoshi said:


> A lot of Ness love in here... Seems you guys will be my competition for trying to snag one >.>



as long as there are none of you in phoenix im good


on a side note, i grabbed sheik and yoshi today. im up to 8 now


----------



## Dasbreenee

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Consider yourself lucky! Mega Man is considered as a semi-rare amiibo, according to this page.



Woo. I also got Shulk when the second pre orders were released. And says he's rare. 
I thought I was Lucky cause I got Fox, Toon Link, and Sheik haha.


----------



## f11

I need ness and dark pit so my collection will be complete.


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Consider yourself lucky! Mega Man is considered as a semi-rare amiibo, according to this page.


That is not a Nintendo official page though? How am I supposed to believe something not Nintendo. I mean, no offense to anyone, but how?


----------



## Dasbreenee

JasonBurrows said:


> That is not a Nintendo official page though? How am I supposed to believe something not Nintendo. I mean, no offense to anyone, but how?



Nintendo doesn't put a rarity on anything they produce. 
The only reason amiibos are in limited quantities is because nintnedo doesn't want to mass produce somethig that's going to sit on shelves and never sell. 
Do you expect people to need a nintendo official page to know rosalina is rare? Cause they don't.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Dasbreenee said:


> Nintendo doesn't put a rarity on anything they produce.
> The only reason amiibos are in limited quantities is because nintnedo doesn't want to mass produce somethig that's going to sit on shelves and never sell.
> Do you expect people to need a nintendo official page to know rosalina is rare? Cause they don't.


I have quite a hard time in believing anything about 'rarity' unless Nintendo themselves state it.

*EDIT: I did hear from a Nintendo UK representative that none of the figures are 'rare' as such and so it is just a case of what you have just stated.
They just don't want to overproduce and waste any sales opportunities.*


----------



## n64king

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Consider yourself lucky! Mega Man is considered as a semi-rare amiibo, according to this page.



Okay I kinda like that page, but their predictions. I think Shulk & Rosalina might be Unicorn and then I bet in the future Ness and/or Lucina = unicorn. Everyone went ape when they announced the latter 2.

Poor bowser is common, I almost preordered him in panic that he might be rarer, no idea why I thought that. Bowser has always kinda just been there... thank god though, maybe I'll be able to make up my mind which Bowser I like better between Smash & Super Mario without having to worry if one will be gone in an instant.


----------



## Dasbreenee

JasonBurrows said:


> I have quite a hard time in believing anything about 'rarity' unless Nintendo themselves state it.
> 
> *EDIT: I did hear from a Nintendo UK representative that none of the figures are 'rare' as such and so it is just a case of what you have just stated.
> They just don't want to overproduce and waste any sales opportunities.*



Exactly. So when something is not mass produced it's rare. 
Such as a basketball card maybe. They only make 500. Meaning only 500 people have those cards, making it much more rare compared to other cards that they made one million of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Okay I kinda like that page, but their predictions. I think Shulk & Rosalina might be Unicorn and then I bet in the future Ness and/or Lucina = unicorn. Everyone went ape when they announced the latter 2.
> 
> Poor bowser is common, I almost preordered him in panic that he might be rarer, no idea why I thought that. Bowser has always kinda just been there... thank god though, maybe I'll be able to make up my mind which Bowser I like better between Smash & Super Mario without having to worry if one will be gone in an instant.



I did this same thing! The gamestop I work at put bowser out, and I saw him the day he went out and bought one in panic of thinking he was going to be hard to find. XD


----------



## L. Lawliet

megaman is currently available on walmart.com


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> I did this same thing! The gamestop I work at put bowser out, and I saw him the day he went out and bought one in panic of thinking he was going to be hard to find. XD



Oh god literally this Target near me, *WALL OF BOWSER.* By the looks that's all they had. 

Still, one of the others coming up is gonna get me paranoid to preorder, Robin and/or Charizard. I just can't see either of those being too common and I want..... *slobbers*


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> Oh god literally this Target near me, *WALL OF BOWSER.* By the looks that's all they had.
> 
> Still, one of the others coming up is gonna get me paranoid to preorder, Robin and/or Charizard. I just can't see either of those being too common and I want..... *slobbers*


Robin I can see more so over Charizard.
But at the same time I've heard a lot of people I know excited for him. Who knows. Maybe he's gonna be limited unlike Pikachu. 
See, I have a safe route thing. At gamestop if you pre order, you only have to put 5$ down. So pre order it, which means they have to hold it for 2 days. So you have two days to decide otherwise.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am hoping that I stay lucky, but for now, I am being allowed to preorder two Wario amiibo and two Charizard amiibo from ShopTo.net. It might not last though as the cancellations are very real from retailers these days.


----------



## Murray

JasonBurrows said:


> I am hoping that I stay lucky, but for now, I am being allowed to preorder two Wario amiibo and two Charizard amiibo from ShopTo.net. It might not last though as the cancellations are very real from retailers these days.



I'm sure it's not too much of a disaster if you only get one...


----------



## Amissapanda

On my way out to shovel a ton of snow from the driveway this afternoon...







Found this on my doorstep. : )

Imported from Germany, got him for discount thanks to my future sis-in-law Stef! The appearance of that little package certainly gave me the drive and incentive to shovel snow. Haha. I've wanted Villager since the beginning, so I'm happy now.


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> Robin I can see more so over Charizard.
> But at the same time I've heard a lot of people I know excited for him. Who knows. Maybe he's gonna be limited unlike Pikachu.
> See, I have a safe route thing. At gamestop if you pre order, you only have to put 5$ down. So pre order it, which means they have to hold it for 2 days. So you have two days to decide otherwise.



If I preorder online for in-store pickup it didn't seem to even charge me $5... I don't think it ever did for Shulk.
But yeah if I preorder then it doesn't become a "hmmm now I have an option" it becomes "OK ROBIN/CHARIZARD WILL BE HERE FOR ME ON THIS DATE." how can I pass up my preorder D; I'd forever think of what could have been.


----------



## Flop

Murray said:


> I'm sure it's not too much of a disaster if you only get one...


Well there has to be _something_ to whine about


----------



## JasonBurrows

Amissapanda said:


>


OMG... Is that a rip on the box at the top?


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> OMG... Is that a rip on the box at the top?



There was probably a price tag on it originally. Someone gave me a Disney Infinity figure as a gift once, and there was a rip in the same place from where they took the sticker off.


----------



## n64king

JasonBurrows said:


> OMG... Is that a rip on the box at the top?



OMG Catastrophe at it's finest!?!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

They add the Smash logo and then redundantly put "Super Smash Bro Series" under it for the EU ones...


----------



## JasonBurrows

n64king said:


> OMG Catastrophe at it's finest!?!?


It technically is...
I could not bare to have my one of the very rare "Holy Trinity" amiibo with such a massive rip... 

I suppose it doesn't matter if Amissapanda will be unboxing her villager, but I know I could not bare to have my Villager box look like that as it would totally ruin the value...


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> It technically is...
> I could not bare to have my one of the very rare "Holy Trinity" amiibo with such a massive rip...
> 
> I suppose it doesn't matter if Amissapanda will be unboxing her villager, but I know I could not bare to have my Villager box look like that as it would totally ruin the value...



It's funny cuz I didn't even see the rip until you mentioned it, I was busy checkin out that sweet Amiibo. You should get an eye-full of the box of the Marth I was bidding on:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/A~sAAOSwe-FU43wf/$_57.JPG
lmao


----------



## n64king

Zane said:


> It's funny cuz I didn't even see the rip until you mentioned it, I was busy checkin out that sweet Amiibo. You should get an eye-full of the box of the Marth I was bidding on:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/A~sAAOSwe-FU43wf/$_57.JPG
> lmao



Good lord. Did they sit on it....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol and same I didn't notice it until it was mentioned.
But yeah I wouldn't want my Shulk or Rosalina boxes damaged since it seems like they may not get opened. But if they're gonna be opened then who cares of course.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> It's funny cuz I didn't even see the rip until you mentioned it, I was busy checkin out that sweet Amiibo. You should get an eye-full of the box of the Marth I was bidding on:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/A~sAAOSwe-FU43wf/$_57.JPG
> lmao


I don't have the money to be bidding on that item, but I wouldn't mind the condition of that Marth amiibo as I really want to find myself a second Marth so I can ACTUALLY use him.


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't have the money to be bidding on that item, but I wouldn't mind the condition of that Marth amiibo as I really want to find myself a second Marth so I can ACTUALLY use him.



omg hands off i still might bid on that LOL (the sword is so straight!!)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> omg hands off i still might bid on that LOL (the sword is so straight!!)


Don't worry. I won't bid as it is eBay.com and I can only really bid on eBay.co.uk items.
Talking about eBay.co.uk

This is definitely one of those scalpers at their finest.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321674918876


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> Don't worry. I won't bid as it is eBay.com and I can only really bid on eBay.co.uk items.
> Talking about eBay.co.uk
> 
> This is definitely one of those scalpers at their finest.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321674918876



Wow, yeah full sets of Wave 1, 2 and 3 are always listed at least 1000$ USD on ebay.ca/com (I don't know if any ever sold though)
but if you wanna see some scalping check it:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rosalina-and...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa36fff1b
probably took some dedication I'll give them that. lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> Wow, yeah full sets of Wave 1, 2 and 3 are always listed at least 1000$ USD on ebay.ca/com (I don't know if any ever sold though)
> but if you wanna see some scalping check it:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rosalina-and...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa36fff1b
> probably took some dedication I'll give them that. lol


Wow... What do you think to this Zane?

The amiibo figurines which I am currently waiting to receive:

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad
6. Bowser
7. Pac Man
8. Ness
9. Wario
10.  Charizard
11.  Lucina
12.  Robin
13.  Wario
14.  Charizard

The amiibo figurines which I currently own:

1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10.  Marth
11.  Villager
12.  Zelda
13.  Link
14.  Pit
15.  Little Mac
16.  Captain Falcon
17.  Diddy Kong
18.  Luigi
19.  Rosalina
20.  Ike
21.  Lucario
22.  Toon Link
23.  Sheik
24.  Bowser
25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
26.  Mega Man
27.  King Dedede
28.  Meta Knight
29.  Shulk

The amiibo figurines where I have ordered multiple copies.

1. Sonic the Hedgehog
2. Mega Man


----------



## Amissapanda

JasonBurrows said:


> OMG... Is that a rip on the box at the top?





Tina said:


> There was probably a price tag on it originally. Someone gave me a Disney Infinity figure as a gift once, and there was a rip in the same place from where they took the sticker off.



Yup, exactly. My guess is that it's probably _also_ so greedy people can't buy them and go and re-sell them for triple/quadruple the price on E-bay. Which I don't blame them for. It's actually a smart thing to do for imports, even if it's a little rude. Because let's face it: a bunch of the people importing from other countries (like this one from Germany) are just looking to resell and make a ton of money off them. Scalpers. :/


----------



## n64king

Sellers like that get me wondering how much I can scam someone into buying the packaged ones I have. Not that I want to sell what I have but really... almost $1000 for that set that wouldn't have cost more than a couple hundred if that when bought separately. Yuck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone know anything about Best Buy restocking Ike, Mega Man or Sonic? Their website for Ike & Sonic says it's available for pickup in 3-5 days at nearly every Best Buy, but Mega Man doesn't show any stores. Is this a trick? Lol They won't restock will they...?


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> Sellers like that get me wondering how much I can scam someone into buying the packaged ones I have. Not that I want to sell what I have but really... almost $1000 for that set that wouldn't have cost more than a couple hundred if that when bought separately. Yuck.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone know anything about Best Buy restocking Ike, Mega Man or Sonic? Their website for Ike & Sonic says it's available for pickup in 3-5 days at nearly every Best Buy, but Mega Man doesn't show any stores. Is this a trick? Lol They won't restock will they...?



I don't know about best buy. But i know my walmart restocked mega man and sonic just yesterday.


----------



## Argent

I'm so upset that the Villager Amiibo is basically extinct now. ;__; Hopefully they'll bring it out again for the next instalment of Animal Crossing, that's the smartest move anyway.

I'm so glad I snatched up my Pit and Zelda figures when I did as they're so hard to find now. Shulk, Toon Link and Sheik are going to be a pain to get as well because GameStop never order in the figures I want ugh. If there were more stock shipments things would be a lot easier haha.


----------



## Amissapanda

n64king said:


> Anyone know anything about Best Buy restocking Ike, Mega Man or Sonic? Their website for Ike & Sonic says it's available for pickup in 3-5 days at nearly every Best Buy, but Mega Man doesn't show any stores. Is this a trick? Lol They won't restock will they...?



I don't know about Best Buy, but Sonic and Mega Man were both for online purchase on GameStop's site today. (Apparently Shiek, too.)


----------



## n64king

Amissapanda said:


> I don't know about Best Buy, but Sonic and Mega Man were both for online purchase on GameStop's site today. (Apparently Shiek, too.)



Sonic & Mega Man are both unavailable online, so if they showed up today they're gone already. Shiek has a billion stores I can pick her up at if I wanted ~_~ Which I'm not so interested in that one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Argent said:


> I'm so upset that the Villager Amiibo is basically extinct now. ;__; Hopefully they'll bring it out again for the next instalment of Animal Crossing, that's the smartest move anyway.



I can totally see them doing an Animal Crossing series. Likely a redesigned villager amiibo, and maybe that Tom Nook one they sorta tease on the amiibo site by showing his pic lol. If not then we're stuck to those Amiibo Cards they said they're going to release sometime later this year. Villager card...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> It technically is...
> I could not bare to have my one of the very rare "Holy Trinity" amiibo with such a massive rip...
> 
> I suppose it doesn't matter if Amissapanda will be unboxing her villager, but I know I could not bare to have my Villager box look like that as it would totally ruin the value...



Didn't u say u contacted a ~~~~Nintendo official~~~~ (because you would only believe confirmation from someone like that) who said none are rare? And now you're saying villager is rare?

It either is, or it isn't. Make up ur mind.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Oh god help us. I just read about the amiibo cards. You basically can just buy your favorite and save on the rest.
Either way I bet once this news hits everyone about the cards theres gonna be some anger over the money they spent to get their unicorns.


----------



## Cress

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oh god help us. I just read about the amiibo cards. You basically can just buy your favorite and save on the rest.
> Either way I bet once this news hits everyone about the cards theres gonna be some anger over the money they spent to get their unicorns.



Because box collectors would rather have a card instead of the figurine itself? Honestly, for Villager, I'd be fine with paying $50 to get the figurine than pay $5 for a cheap card. But for another character I don't care about as much like... Ike, sure.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Because box collectors would rather have a card instead of the figurine itself?



I can imagine some people will lose their poo. There has to be some idiots out there who bought Amiibo just to buy it for the effects but would have rather have had the card. Or maybe it'll happen in reversal. "YOU MEAN I PAID $50 FOR THIS RARE FIGURE AND PEOPLE GET TO HAVE THE SAME BENEFITS AS ME FOR A PACK OF $5 CARDS!?"
Logic plays no part here lol


----------



## Javocado

Gold Mario was stocked online today but it's out now ofc.

The release date for this soon to be hyper rare amiibo is March 20th at Wal-Mart(same day when MP10 drops)


----------



## n64king

They said it sold out in 15 minutes. But why did Walmart say yesterday that they weren't doing preorders then suddenly by surprise this morning they took preorders.
I hate that stupid redneck trash store. Good thing I'm not too interested in the Gold or they may come as a shocking blow.


----------



## zoetrope

Finally found a lone Toon Link tonight.  It was hidden in a locked cabinet at Target.


----------



## Javocado

n64king said:


> They said it sold out in 15 minutes. But why did Walmart say yesterday that they weren't doing preorders then suddenly by surprise this morning they took preorders.
> I hate that stupid redneck trash store. Good thing I'm not too interested in the Gold or they may come as a shocking blow.



They put that little gold dude online 3 times today.
THREE.


----------



## Flop

Just got these pretties today!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Flop said:


> Just got these pretties today!
> -snip-



Congrats! They look good


----------



## Justin

King DeDeDe is in the house!


----------



## -Aaron

I was lucky to get these guys at a reasonable price in Japan before all the scalpers knew how to import from Japan. After express shipping, it comes out to $18 Dollars per Amiibo, that's about a $3 mark up compared to the $15.80 Canadian price, after 13% sales tax.


----------



## n64king

Justin said:


> King DeDeDe is in the house!



Gorgeous. Just simply beautiful.


----------



## Cress

Justin said:


> King DeDeDe is in the house!



I recently ordered one. I hope it comes in soon.


----------



## JCnator

Nintendo of America just dumped some more CPSIA details on the following amiibo: Ness, Charizard, and Golden Mario.

So, Ness and Charizard only got one month of production, meaning that these guys will be definitely difficult to find. I'm surprised that the latter is going to be very rare, but then again I was a kid from the 90s who thought he was a fairly popular character. Interestingly, Golden Mario has 2 months of production, so you might find him on Wal-Mart stores if you're lucky enough. Anyway, be sure to preorder these guys up ASAP or else you'll never see them ever again!

Looks like Pac-Man, Lucina, Robin and Wario might be having more months in production.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Crap. as ness fans, we should help eachother out and spot em for people


----------



## Hyoshido

L. Lawliet said:


> Crap. as ness fans, we should help eachother out and spot em for people


THIS.

Help me and my brother and I swear I will send naughties.


----------



## n64king

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Nintendo of America just dumped some more CPSIA details on the following amiibo: Ness, Charizard, and Golden Mario.
> 
> So, Ness and Charizard only got one month of production, meaning that these guys will be definitely difficult to find. I'm surprised that the latter is going to be very rare, but then again I was a kid from the 90s who thought he was a fairly popular character. Interestingly, Golden Mario has 2 months of production, so you might find him on Wal-Mart stores if you're lucky enough. Anyway, be sure to preorder these guys up ASAP or else you'll never see them ever again!
> 
> Looks like Pac-Man, Lucina, Robin and Wario might be having more months in production.



Interesting and I sorta had a feeling about Charizard & Ness. But I'm surprised on the other 4. I thought they'd all be rare except Wario.


----------



## Cress

Just got a Sheik amiibo. The only thing I hated was the guy in front of me was trying to buy a game for his kid.
"For PS4 or XBox One?"
"Um... The black one."
"Sir, they're both black.
"It has six sides"
"That's also both of them."
It went on for 20 minutes.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just got a Sheik amiibo. The only thing I hated was the guy in front of me was trying to buy a game for his kid.
> "For PS4 or XBox One?"
> "Um... The black one."
> "Sir, they're both black.
> "It has six sides"
> "That's also both of them."
> It went on for 20 minutes.



Lmao "no one ever gets the Xbox or the Playstation confused!"


----------



## Hyoshido

Dad, buy me a Playstation One or whatever the new consoles are!

Kid gets abused by classics and not HD separated hair on those silly next gen consoles.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

They may want Robin and Lucina to be common because they're the most recent characters, unlike Ike who's reused.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A PLAYSTATION ONE


----------



## n64king

Hyogo said:


> Dad, buy me a Playstation One or whatever the new consoles are!
> 
> Kid gets abused by classics and not HD separated hair on those silly next gen consoles.



Saying Playstation One in that context is so confusing... is it a PS1 or an XB1/PS4 hybrid.
*buys PS1, ends up with the same games as PS4*


----------



## Hyoshido

That reminds me, Why does Playstation/Xbox One get those terrible third party amiibo trash?

I mean the Wii U gets it too but wtf


----------



## n64king

Third party Amiibo trash on XB & PS? *has no clue what the hell*


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'll def let you guys know when (if) the Ness Amiibo is announced for preorder. Hopefully I'll see it in time for me to be able to snag one myself haha. 

I may end up importing one from Japan, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> Third party Amiibo trash? *has no clue what the hell*








I can't believe they'd try to get away with ripping the Amiibo's off like seriously.


----------



## n64king

I wonder what else Ness is going to be compatible with in the long run. Now that more are getting multiple uses.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol rly though, what have they done to you Spyro?! The poor thing.


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> I wonder what else Ness is going to be compatible with in the long run. Now that more are getting multiple uses.


Use the Ness amiibo on Earthbound on Wii U and unlock Lucas for Smash brothers for Wii U (Not 3DS, are you a casual??)
Lucas is a clone of Captain Falcon now, thanks samurai


----------



## n64king

EU WiiU & DS boxes are weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Use the Ness amiibo on Earthbound on Wii U and unlock Lucas for Smash brothers for Wii U (Not 3DS, are you a casual??)
> Lucas is a clone of Captain Falcon now, thanks samurai



ty for informing board closed.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Hyogo said:


> I can't believe they'd try to get away with ripping the Amiibo's off like seriously.



That Spyro really does look worse than the other 2. The base looks like it was cheaply painted. The Disney one kinda looks like a mcdonalds happy meal toy too.


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> EU WiiU & DS boxes are weird.
> 
> ty for informing board closed.


Yes, they really are weird but we have sexy colored boxes for Pokemon AS and OR!!

No problem I hacked samurai's personal storage and found out the Ice Climbers were intended to be playable but were removed because their clothes were too hard to code and that Snake was booted because he wasn't asian enough for Smash 4.

Haha, that code joke is old.


----------



## n64king

Hyogo said:


> Yes, they really are weird but we have sexy colored boxes for Pokemon AS and OR!!
> 
> No problem I hacked samurai's personal storage and found out the Ice Climbers were intended to be playable but were removed because their clothes were too hard to code and that Snake was booted because he wasn't asian enough for Smash 4.




Makes 100% sense I see that. Only the most Asian for these games.
Yeah ew I don't like the blue on blue for WiiU boxes. DS are too fat.


----------



## Hyoshido

oranges_ate_you said:


> That Spyro really does look worse than the other 2. The base looks like it was cheaply painted. The Disney one kinda looks like a mcdonalds happy meal toy too.


Honestly, Nintendo should just sue and they should do it now!



n64king said:


> Makes 100% sense I see that. Only the most Asian for these games.
> Yeah ew I don't like the blue on blue for WiiU boxes. DS are too fat.


And that really annoys me because Ridley is the most asian character ever and he was BANNED from the Brawl! Can you believe that BS?
The 3DS cases can be so roomy that it's hard to find a nice area for them lmao.


----------



## n64king

Hyogo said:


> Honestly, Nintendo should just sue and they should do it now!
> 
> 
> And that really annoys me because Ridley is the most asian character ever and he was BANNED from the Brawl! Can you believe that BS?
> The 3DS cases can be so roomy that it's hard to find a nice area for them lmao.



Wait are you implying Nintendo should stop making hardware & software and just make Amiibo maybe!?

Why the heck does Europe get the weird boxes but NA & JP get the same ones. Even the labels are roughly similar except JP gets those dark blue ones sometimes. Thought I saw Xenoblade even gets a black box in Japan.


----------



## Hipster

Recently found a heck load of Pits at best buy around my area


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> Wait are you implying Nintendo should stop making hardware & software and just make Amiibo


Damn straight boy, Nintendo won't need to holler for a doller if they just keep making Amiibo's

Make a black haired Rosalina amiibo and call it rare, they'll be swishin' and swooshin' with that dank to the bank.


----------



## n64king

Hyogo said:


> Damn straight boy, Nintendo won't need to holler for a doller if they just keep making Amiibo's
> 
> Make a black haired Rosalina amiibo and call it rare, they'll be swishin' and swooshin' with that dank to the bank.









THESE RADICAL THOUGHTS ARE JUST TOO MUCH. STOP IT. STOP IT. YOU'RE GIVING ME A POUNDING HEADACHE.


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> THESE RADICAL THOUGHTS ARE JUST TOO MUCH. STOP IT. STOP IT. YOU'RE GIVING ME A POUNDING HEADACHE.


Ridley amiibo
Ridley confirmed
Samurai regained his sanity
Dark Pit removed to replace a proper character
Rayman leak was actually real, the artist works at Nintendo and he wanted to tease us by saying it was fake.
_Pink Gold Peach Amiibo for Smash Brothers 3DS only_

Have I completely broken your mind yet?


----------



## Amissapanda

Check your local GameStops for possible in-stock Sonics, Sheiks, and Mega Mans this weekend! I found some in mine and picked up one of the last two Sonics. 

I'm dying to pre-order Ness more than anything, though. They need to open those pre-orders.


----------



## n64king

Where's Bayonetta


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> Where's Bayonetta


****

she's my waifu and everything HOW COULD I FORGET???


----------



## n64king

Hyogo said:


> ****
> 
> she's my waifu and everything HOW COULD I FORGET???



You're fired, get off my board.


----------



## Hyoshido

n64king said:


> You're fired, get off my board.


ok lemme just post what the jigglypuff amiibo looks like :'(


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

*yee-haw m8*


----------



## Hyoshido

I bet you paid a stupid price for it


----------



## Javocado

Hyogo said:


> I bet you paid a stupid price for it



I traded me OOT(3DS) for it.
I didn't really sweat it because I got that N64 version on deck.


----------



## Holla

I got lucky and got my Rosalina Amiibo for retail price a few weeks ago, when I just happened to come across two hiding on the bottom shelf at Walmart! I was so happy as they were long sold out at every other store in the country, and Walmart never really said when they would get them in.


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> I traded me OOT(3DS) for it.
> I didn't really sweat it because I got that N64 version on deck.
> 
> View attachment 85397


Dang, that's pretty chill bruh, my brother would prolly slay you tho lmao
He's a big Zelda nerd and if he knew you traded an OOT 3ds for an amiibo, you'd be spanked, hard!


----------



## n64king

Ok not that I tried too hard but I give up on Mega Man because he's not gonna show up at any of my stores. They've got too many Diddy, Zelda and Mario everywhere.
I'm glad people bought up Bowser though, I still see him often but the Wall of Bowser I mentioned earlier at Target got wiped out and now there's only friggin Zelda & Diddy again

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh I'd so get Diddy but he's useless besides Smash


----------



## Flop

Hyogo said:


> Dang, that's pretty chill bruh, my brother would prolly slay you tho lmao
> He's a big Zelda nerd and if he knew you traded an OOT 3ds for an amiibo, you'd be spanked, hard!


The game, not the console. 

...right?


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> Ok not that I tried too hard but I give up on Mega Man because he's not gonna show up at any of my stores. They've got too many Diddy, Zelda and Mario everywhere.
> I'm glad people bought up Bowser though, I still see him often but the Wall of Bowser I mentioned earlier at Target got wiped out and now there's only friggin Zelda & Diddy again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ugh I'd so get Diddy but he's useless besides Smash



Mega man is everywhere here. D:


----------



## Javocado

Flop said:


> The game, not the console.
> 
> ...right?



Oh yeah, ofc hahaha.
I don't have any special 3DS'es or anything lol.


----------



## n64king

Dasbreenee said:


> Mega man is everywhere here. D:



Gimme. Ihy a tiny.

Really though it's probably better I can't find him cause then I'd have ANOTHER one omg


----------



## Dasbreenee

n64king said:


> Gimme. Ihy a tiny.
> 
> Really though it's probably better I can't find him cause then I'd have ANOTHER one omg



I know I looked everywhere for Fox and couldn't find him anywhere. 
For some reason my gamestop got in a random shipment and it had two foxes. And my boss saved one for himself and I bought it. XD 
I plan on getting sonic maybe tomorrow. We have a million of those too.


----------



## Javocado

Dasbreenee said:


> I know I looked everywhere for Fox and couldn't find him anywhere.
> For some reason my gamestop got in a random shipment and it had two foxes. And my boss saved one for himself and I bought it. XD
> I plan on getting sonic maybe tomorrow. We have a million of those too.



send me a sonic and Megaman pls thx


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> Oh yeah, ofc hahaha.
> I don't have any special 3DS'es or anything lol.


I can't read anything properly when I'm tired zzz


----------



## Flop

Went to GameStop in Knoxville the other day and they had like a dozen Sheiks.  I got my girlfriend one c:


----------



## Javocado

Hyogo said:


> I can't read anything properly when I'm tired zzz



It's a common mistake pal.
If someone said MM(3DS) I'd probably think the system in some instance as well.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Javocado said:


> send me a sonic and Megaman pls thx



Only if you send me Villager and Rosalina in return. XD


----------



## n64king

An Amiibo update for Cpt Toad supposedly coming March 20, where you can use any Amiibo to gain more 1Ups


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> An Amiibo update for Cpt Toad supposedly coming March 20, where you can use any Amiibo to gain more 1Ups



That's... really useless. Lives have no use in that game since there aren't any checkpoints.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's... really useless. Lives have no use in that game since there aren't any checkpoints.



LOL Agreed. I only fell off a side like maybe 5 times total throughout the whole thing. Woulda been better for Mario 3D World. 
lookin at u champion rd.


----------



## Hyoshido

So when did Megaman and Sonic suddenly become semi-rare? I mean, I got em on release but still, never expected them to go double the price already.


----------



## Celestefey

n64king said:


> An Amiibo update for Cpt Toad supposedly coming March 20, where you can use any Amiibo to gain more 1Ups



Also that goes for any Amiibo from the Super Mario collection. My Peach amiibo is arriving then too because I preordered her as soon as they were available to on Game, and I'm so glad I did. <3 I can't wait! Then I'll have 2 Peach amiibo. Then in April, I have my Robin and Lucina amiibo to look forward to. Still looking for Shulk and Little Mac, though. ;-;


----------



## Cress

Champion Road didn't have checkpoints either, lives are still useless.


----------



## oath2order

n64king said:


> An Amiibo update for Cpt Toad supposedly coming March 20, where you can use any Amiibo to gain more 1Ups



I just want the Toad amiibo. Does anyone know if the little hidden Toads in game, when found, are recorded anywhere that you found them?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So the Fox that I ordered came today...
http://m.imgur.com/aruZZfz
...and it's defective! Not sure if I'm happy at the rarity, or sad because all I want is a proper collection with no defects or anything. Anyone else get a defective amiibo?


----------



## Cress

I don't have one, but defects aren't even valuable anymore, so you should probably just return it to get a normal one. :/


----------



## Flop

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> So the Fox that I ordered came today...
> http://m.imgur.com/aruZZfz
> ...and it's defective! Not sure if I'm happy at the rarity, or sad because all I want is a proper collection with no defects or anything. Anyone else get a defective amiibo?


THAT IS TOO GOOD TO RETURN.


----------



## n64king

oath2order said:


> I just want the Toad amiibo. Does anyone know if the little hidden Toads in game, when found, are recorded anywhere that you found them?



No they're not recorded. They're just for show much like the Luigi's in Mario 3D World or the enemies in Wii Fit U.


----------



## oath2order

welp I'll buy it but forget going through each level then!


----------



## n64king

Nintendo confirmed on Twitter that more Marth Amiibo will be coming in April for Codename Steam's release

- - - Post Merge - - -









OMG YES. 55 Piece Swarovski Crystal.


----------



## Cress

Just got my Dedede amiibo! Now to clobbah dat dere Dedede amiibo because he's level 1 and needs to learn.


----------



## Justin

n64king said:


> No they're not recorded. They're just for show much like the Luigi's in Mario 3D World or the enemies in Wii Fit U.



Do you know this for sure? A source or something? I'd really hope that's not the case, it's basically useless then honestly. Was looking forward to it otherwise.


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> I just want the Toad amiibo. Does anyone know if the little hidden Toads in game, when found, are recorded anywhere that you found them?





n64king said:


> No they're not recorded. They're just for show much like the Luigi's in Mario 3D World or the enemies in Wii Fit U.



Siding with *Oath* and *Justin* on this; I really hope this is false. This is actually disappointing - I expected it would be recorded! I even stopped playing the game so that I wouldn't need to redo a ton of levels later. I was really looking forward to this, but if it's not recorded then it'd just feel so pointless. I planned to go crazy like I did when 100%'ing the MK8 stamps back in the summer.


----------



## Jake

captain toad is boring anyway so i wasnt really expecting anything big with amiibo support


----------



## Cress

http://imgur.com/a/aj136
Metal Face why.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/aj136
> Metal Face why.



Why... How... 
Worse than that Capt Falcon from ages ago


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> your



If you're asking if it's mine, it isn't. Or did you just want to say your?


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Jake. said:


> captain toad is boring anyway so i wasnt really expecting anything big with amiibo support



I agree. Boring half hearted puzzle game where they just stuck Toad and Toadette in there for character recognition. Now with lame amiibo support.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> If you're asking if it's mine, it isn't. Or did you just want to say your?



Lol I hit enter when I didn't mean to and it tagged that on the end.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> Now with lame amiibo support.



The Toad amiibo support feels tacked on again. I wonder if Mario Party will be the first game other than Smash where it feels like it wasn't tacked on. Although I'm not fancying the Amiibo Party set up, as talked about on that Mario Party 10 thread. Why do we have to supposedly tap the amiibo to the gamepad each turn, then those weird cardboard cutouts... but I guess we'll see.
The supposed strong 2015 lineup has been reversed to a lot of weird crap.


----------



## Javocado

Got the last Sheik at GameStop today woo-hoo


----------



## oranges_ate_you

When is the last announced wave coming out? Did they even really mention?


----------



## JCnator

oranges_ate_you said:


> When is the last announced wave coming out? Did they even really mention?



For the Super Mario amiibo, they will be released in March 20, the same time Mario Party 10 gets released.

As for the fourth wave of Super Smash Bros. amiibo, Nintendo has said that they will be released this spring, so you at least won't have to wait after June. I think that they might be released next month.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> For the Super Mario amiibo, they will be released in March 20, the same time Mario Party 10 gets released.
> 
> As for the fourth wave of Super Smash Bros. amiibo, Nintendo has said that they will be released this spring, so you at least won't have to wait after June. I think that they might be released next month.



Thanks. I did actually mean the Smash Wave 4. I thought I read at the end of this month but it was probably a rumor since Ive not read it since.


----------



## n64king

The second Charizard & Robin pop up I need to pounce. Stop making me anxious AHHHH


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> As for the fourth wave of Super Smash Bros. amiibo, Nintendo has said that they will be released this spring, so you at least won't have to wait after June. I think that they might be released next month.


I am not sure about North America, but we have a date of 24th of April in Europe.

This is for Wario, Charizard, Lucina, Robin, Ness and Pac-Man.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Anyone trying to get Wario?


----------



## n64king

I wish they'd restock Ike instead of Marth. I want Ike. I don't want to pay those big city prices though.


----------



## Hyoshido

oops wrong page lmao (replied to something on the last page zzz)

Ike's amiibo is nice tho.


----------



## n64king

WHat!???? I wish we got that.


I could import Ike or buy him online. I guess he didn't gain too much value.


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab

Hey guys. I was informed and searched it, but there was a strike in a Japanese port that ended the other week where they were being shipped out, so the US should be seeing more Amiibo and 3DS XL in a week or so.  So I'm hoping that C. Falcon and Little Mac will be re-appearing.


----------



## Dasbreenee

SouleatingSpycrab said:


> Hey guys. I was informed and searched it, but there was a strike in a Japanese port that ended the other week where they were being shipped out, so the US should be seeing more Amiibo and 3DS XL in a week or so.  So I'm hoping that C. Falcon and Little Mac will be re-appearing.



As far as I know C. Falcon was one of the discontinued ones.


----------



## Murray

SouleatingSpycrab said:


> Hey guys. I was informed and searched it, but there was a strike in a Japanese port that ended the other week where they were being shipped out, so the US should be seeing more Amiibo and 3DS XL in a week or so.  So I'm hoping that C. Falcon and Little Mac will be re-appearing.



um arent amiibo made in china though??


----------



## Dasbreenee

Ugh. Not only do I have to deal with people being crazy looking for amiibos at gamestop. But now we've started accepting playstation 2 stuff again. So now people are gonna be everywhere. D;

I still have people coming in asking for villager. 
And it's literally people I've told a million times he's been discontinued.


----------



## n64king

SouleatingSpycrab said:


> Hey guys. I was informed and searched it, but there was a strike in a Japanese port that ended the other week where they were being shipped out, so the US should be seeing more Amiibo and 3DS XL in a week or so.  So I'm hoping that C. Falcon and Little Mac will be re-appearing.



It wasn't the Japanese ports, it was the ports in California I thought.


----------



## oath2order

It was definitely the ports on our side that have been having a strike.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Which of the Super Mario Collection amiibo have you guys ordered?






*I have placed a preorder on all of the following:*
-Mario Party 10 with Mario Super Mario Collection amiibo
-amiibo Trio case
-Luigi Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Bowser Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo
-Toad Super Mario Collection amiibo x2
-Peach Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Yoshi Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Bowser Super Mario Collection amiibo


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> Which of the Super Mario Collection amiibo have you guys ordered?



Just Toad for me. I've no interest in the others.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I ordered Toad but I'm thinking about canceling the order. I wouldn't really have a use for it except resale.


----------



## Hyoshido

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ordered Toad but I'm thinking about canceling the order. I wouldn't really have a use for it except resale.


Y-you monster, you absolute monster!

Also I'd only get Toad, Smash Amiibo's are so much better bye.


----------



## Cress

Hyogo said:


> Smash Amiibo's are so much better bye.



...Luigi.
I haven't preordered any, but want Toad and Luigi.


----------



## oath2order

CAPTAIN TOAD AMIIBO PLZ


----------



## n64king

I def think I want the Super Mario series Bowser still. Toad, Peach and Luigi are slight possibilities.


----------



## n64king

I hope they continue to make Amiibo carrying cases, they're going to need amiibo luggage soon for some of you. I want to pick up a large one but I'm gonna wait until I see one I want.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Hyogo said:


> Y-you monster, you absolute monster!



You wanna buy it from me?  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## oranges_ate_you

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ordered Toad but I'm thinking about canceling the order. I wouldn't really have a use for it except resale.



Ew for how much more!? Seems like a waste of time. People barely seem to be able to sell most of them for double. $30 isnt worth the hassle


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> CAPTAIN TOAD AMIIBO PLZ



I somehow doubt we're going to get this - but I so would have preferred that to the Super Mario Toad design! 



n64king said:


> I hope they continue to make Amiibo carrying cases, they're going to need amiibo luggage soon for some of you. I want to pick up a large one but I'm gonna wait until I see one I want.



Yes, I'm hoping they release a large one with individual pockets/sections - whether official or third party. I've even looked into Disney Infinity and Skylanders ones (even though I only have one figure from each of those ranges) but the ones that meet the criteria I'm looking for get awful reviews.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

oranges_ate_you said:


> Ew for how much more!? Seems like a waste of time. People barely seem to be able to sell most of them for double. $30 isnt worth the hassle



lol "ew" 
That makes total sense


----------



## slimsh4d3y

Just ordered Diddy Kong, Pikachu, Peach, and Toon Link off Target.com.

Everyone else I don't have seems to always be sold out :/ I'd really like to actually be able/afford to collect amiibos without having to either pay ridiculous prices or have to camp out to get them....


----------



## n64king

Tina said:


> Yes, I'm hoping they release a large one with individual pockets/sections - whether official or third party. I've even looked into Disney Infinity and Skylanders ones (even though I only have one figure from each of those ranges) but the ones that meet the criteria I'm looking for get awful reviews.



They don't all look like they'd fit amiibo right anyway. There this large one I always see at Best Buy that I think is official but it doesn't look like the fat or pointy ones would fit properly. I'd worry about my Wii Fit Trainer or super mario Bowser fitting right. I'm not even going anywhere with them, I guess I don't need it. It's just to have somewhere to put them away tbh


----------



## JasonBurrows

n64king said:


> I'd worry about my Wii Fit Trainer


I totally agree... That figure is too rare to risk damaging.


----------



## n64king

Well that, but she's my favorite that I took out of the box. Even if my favorite was Mario I'd prefer not to break him even if I can replace him.


----------



## Jake

amiibo r dumb i saw 2 marths today even tho i dont want him but i bought them anyway just coz he is rare wat


----------



## oranges_ate_you

ShinyYoshi said:


> lol "ew"
> That makes total sense



You could have just answered the question instead of being a snot.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

oranges_ate_you said:


> You could have just answered the question instead of being a snot.



Okay, calm down. Let's just drop it then, huh?


----------



## Javocado

My DeDeDe should be coming today yee-haw


----------



## Javocado

Rumor on Jigglypuff and Greninja amiibo, possible May release.
Also, SPLATOON AMIIBO HYPE.

http://myamiibonews.com/2015/03/south-african-retailer-lists-splatoon-amiibo-on-their-webpage/


----------



## n64king

A Splatoon Amiibo, that'd be interesting. Glad Jiggly may get one too.


----------



## Chris

Javocado said:


> Rumor on Jigglypuff and Greninja amiibo, possible May release.
> Also, SPLATOON AMIIBO HYPE.
> 
> http://myamiibonews.com/2015/03/south-african-retailer-lists-splatoon-amiibo-on-their-webpage/



Just saw this before coming into the thread. Will be interesting if it's true.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Aww Id love a Splatoon amiibo, the girl is kinda sweet!


----------



## n64king

Just speculation on my part, but I bet the Pokemon amiibo will work with Pokken Fighters when they decide it's time for the WiiU version, that's if they don't end up with their own series of Amiibo too with unique pokemon, maybe a redo of Pikachu, Charizard and whoever else.


----------



## Heyden

Finally, Jigglypuff :3 STilL waITinG 4 a ReSTocK
cri


----------



## n64king

Kinda weird, of all places to tease such amiibo, South Africa.


----------



## Zane

ooooo yes i need that jiggly amiibo


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Jigglypuff so useless. Greninja useless. But we saw it coming.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh sorry you said poken fihters


----------



## n64king

I want release dates for Charizard, Robin and Pacman already.


----------



## Amissapanda

_I need a squid girl amiibo._


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wait, the splatoon amiibo are compatible with 3DS/2DS too? Wonder what they'll do? o:

I'll probably buy them whatever they do. [Also who else has been watching splatoon gameplay from PAX?]


----------



## JCnator

Here comes moar CPSIA dumps, as of March 6th 2015! Now, all of the Wave 4 has been out of production.

Bowser - 4 months of production
Wario, Lucina, Robin and Pac-Man - 2 months of production
Super Mario - 1 month of production


The extended production length for Bowser is most likely why we're bound to find a wall of Bowsers for quite some time.

Wario and Pac-Man are relatively easy to produce and had a good amount of merchandise prior to amiibo, so they shouldn't be too difficult to find when the next wave will launch. Lucina and Robin might pose a lot of challenge, but they're nowhere near as impossible as Ness probably will.

If you're surprised on how many Super Mario amiibo are produced, it's probably because he's only found on the limited retail version of Mario Party 10. Though, the production might be more likely to continue because he's the Nintendo mascot and isn't too difficult to produce.


Source: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/11021


----------



## Boidoh

Squid Girl amiibo for me.

BTW, maybe this could mean INKLINGS FOR SMASH DLC!


----------



## ThePhil

I got Mario, Link, Fox, CF and Villager so far. Many more to come.


----------



## n64king

Or they'll end up doing a third Mario design, I can see that happening.


----------



## Chris

My newest additions: Marth and Ike.


----------



## n64king

Jinglefruit said:


> Wait, the splatoon amiibo are compatible with 3DS/2DS too? Wonder what they'll do? o:
> 
> I'll probably buy them whatever they do. [Also who else has been watching splatoon gameplay from PAX?]



They'll probably work just like every single other one. The games they're not officially compatible with, they'll be used like Hyrule Warriors. Tap em to the WiiU/3DS to get some junk unrelated to their figure.
But they'll be the first to not work with Smash which will be weird.

But Splatoon, who knows, I hope something good. By then they should utilize these a little better, Mario Party already shows promise for these imo. But they're kinda taking baby steps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> My newest additions: Marth and Ike.




Lol I read that as Mark & Ith. Ihy though, gimme that Ike. I need Ike you just dont understand.


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> But they'll be the first to not work with Smash which will be weird.



Toad


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Toad



Oh. I forget Toad. Well so we'll have a few then. Someone who get's toad needs to tap it to the WiiU when playing Smash and tell me when nothing happens.


----------



## Cress

Well I tapped a Pok?mon Rumble U figure to Hyrule Warriors, and it said something like "Please scan an amiibo figure."


----------



## n64king

Yeah I've heard of people somehow making those work with Hyrule Warriors. I think the seed that reads the amiibo can misread the Rumble figures as an actual amiibo like once under a blue moon.
Toad will prob do nothing like the other NFCs that do nothing for Ninty games when tapped to the wrong game


----------



## JCnator

So yeah, I now own every possible common and uncommon amiibo up to Wave 3 (with the exception of realistic Link, but I already got Toon Link).

The funny thing is, I also got Peach during the day before International Woman's Day. What a coincidence!


----------



## Zane

whoooooo





I actually got this on the 27th or 28th but forgot to upload the pic. Had to import because Canada sucks but I got a really good price. You can see the plastic part of the box got squished a bit during transport but I opened it anyway so w/e.


----------



## Cress

My Dedede amiibo's box looks exactly the same as that one, except the dent is on the other side. Also imported from japan lol


----------



## Holla

Zane said:


> whoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got this on the 27th or 28th but forgot to upload the pic. Had to import because Canada sucks but I got a really good price. You can see the plastic part of the box got squished a bit during transport but I opened it anyway so w/e.



Really? I'm in Canada and have seen a few DDD's in a store... Mind you I also saw 2 Rosalina's (one of which I bought), so the Walmart must have just gotten their shipment in the morning or the night before I stopped by. So we have had them in Canada they are just more rare than others.


----------



## Zane

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My Dedede amiibo's box looks exactly the same as that one, except the dent is on the other side. Also imported from japan lol



hahah that's weird



Holla said:


> Really? I'm in Canada and have seen a few DDD's in a store... Mind you I also saw 2 Rosalina's (one of which I bought), so the Walmart must have just gotten their shipment in the morning or the night before I stopped by. So we had had them they are just more rare than others.



Luckyy, I never saw any Dedede or Ike here, at Wal-Mart or Toys R Us, which is where I went to look on the day Dedede was supposed to be coming in.


----------



## Holla

Zane said:


> hahah that's weird
> 
> 
> 
> Luckyy, I never saw any Dedede or Ike here, at Wal-Mart or Toys R Us, which is where I went to look on the day Dedede was supposed to be coming in.



I almost wish I'd bought more than just Rosalina that day to use for trading for other rare Amiibo I'd like (ie. Villager, possibly Ness etc.) as I remember they had pretty much all Wave 3s including a few Ike, DDD, like 7 Sheik, and the 2 Rosalina's I mentioned... Oh well Rosalina was my number one main goal as she was number one on my most wanted list rare or not.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:


> My newest additions: Marth and Ike.


I see the Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Selection CD. I have got one of those too. Are you going to open yours?


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I see the Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Selection CD. I have got one of those too. Are you going to open yours?


no. no one is going to open it. every single member on this forum is going to keep it in new and sealed condition. i have sent everyone a PM to assure it.


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> no. no one is going to open it. every single member on this forum is going to keep it in new and sealed condition. i have sent everyone a PM to assure it.



I'm opening mine because I want the soundtrack on my phone

I have the Link between worlds soundtrack which I haven't opened, though. I think it might be worth something considering it sold out of the e-shop in like 30 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> My Dedede amiibo's box looks exactly the same as that one, except the dent is on the other side. Also imported from japan lol



dey gotta get as many as possible crammed into those shipping containers yo


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> I'm opening mine because I want the soundtrack on my phone
> 
> I have the Link between worlds soundtrack which I haven't opened, though. I think it might be worth something considering it sold out of the e-shop in like 30 minutes.



i would never open something as valuable as the smash soundtrack. it has to stay in new and sealed condition


----------



## Holla

Jake. said:


> i would never open something as valuable as the smash soundtrack. it has to stay in new and sealed condition



I missed out on the CD deal but have found all the tracks on YouTube for now. So if anyone is super set on not opening their CD you can still get the songs elsewhere... (Not completely legally, but most people do it anyways and for songs you can't actually buy if you missed out...) Not to mention on average people don't buy CD players anymore and most computers no longer come with disc drives either. So I'd leave your CDs unopened for those that have it, unless it really does not matter to you.


----------



## n64king

If people forgot they can download the tracks online too, then they really need help in life.


----------



## Javocado

SQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAD


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Peach is awesome. Im so glad people buy her!


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab

Ugh...Nintendo...My wallet...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Jake. said:


> i would never open something as valuable as the smash soundtrack. it has to stay in new and sealed condition



You don't have to get so angry about everything.


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> You don't have to get so angry about everything.



I just burst out laughing so hard I drooled on my arm.


----------



## L. Lawliet

splatoon amiibos were accidentally confirmed by a retailer in S. Africa


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm getting really antsy waiting for pre-orders on wave 4. 

I need Ness, Robin, and Lucina really bad.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am not sure where to tell americans to go to find amiibo, but here is a good site for UK people.
https://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=amiibo&section=


----------



## Kristen

Amissapanda said:


> I'm getting really antsy waiting for pre-orders on wave 4.
> 
> I need Ness, Robin, and Lucina really bad.



I've also been wanting Robin and Lucina really bad.


----------



## Zane

I was gonna post here saying Wario and Charizard were back up on Amazon UK but they ran out as soon I clicked on them lmao it felt like a tbt restock.
I'm just waiting on that Pac Man anyway


----------



## Jake

Zane said:


> I was gonna post here saying Wario and Charizard were back up on Amazon UK but they ran out as soon I clicked on them lmao it felt like a tbt restock.
> I'm just waiting on that Pac Man anyway



amiibo confirmed as real life tbt collectibles


----------



## n64king

Jake. said:


> amiibo confirmed as real life tbt collectibles



Amiibo = Weird Doll


----------



## lars708

I got 10 amiibo in total: Mario, Peach, Yoshi, Villager, Kirby, Zelda, Luigi, Pit, Bowser and Rosalina! I really hope that someone nice in my familiy bought a Dedede for me but that is for 95% chance not going to happen xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also most of mine are common i know


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> I got 10 amiibo in total: Mario, Peach, Yoshi, Villager, Kirby, Zelda, Luigi, Pit, Bowser and Rosalina! I really hope that someone nice in my familiy bought a Dedede for me but that is for 95% chance not going to happen xD
> 
> Also most of mine are common i know



You have Villager, Pit, and Rosalina. Nothing at all is common about those. (And Kirby is rare in the UK for some reason that I don't know...)


----------



## n64king

I've been seeing a lot more Amiibo costumes going around in MK8. Lots of Samus lately which is odd. I finally saw another DK after me being the only one for some time.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You have Villager, Pit, and Rosalina. Nothing at all is common about those. (And Kirby is rare in the UK for some reason that I don't know...)



I know that Kirby is rare (Zelda is too here) becouse i live in the Netherlands XD Bowser is hard to find now too!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Are more than the Super Mario ones coming out at the end of this month?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

wheres toon link


----------



## oranges_ate_you

K.K. Fanboy said:


> wheres toon link



at target stores?


----------



## n64king

K.K. Fanboy said:


> wheres toon link



Did you mean the poll? It's super outdated, I can't edit it to add anymore answers anyway. I didn't think this thread was going to get stickied.


----------



## Javocado

K.K. Fanboy said:


> wheres toon link



Went to Wal-Mart and saw a few!
Also the Gamestop downtown had a few as well.

If you're talking about the actual amiibo, it wouldn't hurt to check those stores!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

oops. Lol didnt know what he meant.


----------



## EpicLazer

Should I get a Link amiibo or a Ness amiibo to beat up my friend in Smash Brothers?


----------



## n64king

Ness.


----------



## lars708

EpicLazer said:


> Should I get a Link amiibo or a Ness amiibo to beat up my friend in Smash Brothers?



Ness for sure!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I would suggest a Ness amiibo. If you can find any Ness amiibo, of course. I am having a hard time finding a second one as there is not much Earthbound merchandise around...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I would suggest a Ness amiibo. If you can find any Ness amiibo, of course. I am having a hard time finding a second one as there is not much Earthbound merchandise around...



My local store always has all amiibo to date so it won't be too hard for me, my parents do not allow me to buy them though.


----------



## oath2order

lars708 said:


> I got 10 amiibo in total: Mario, Peach, Yoshi, Villager, Kirby, Zelda, Luigi, Pit, Bowser and Rosalina! I really hope that someone nice in my familiy bought a Dedede for me but that is for 95% chance not going to happen xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also most of mine are common i know



you got villager and rosalina that's not common


----------



## lars708

oath2order said:


> you got villager and rosalina that's not common


Actually here in Europe six of them are rare xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Actually here in Europe six of them are rare xD


Which are those six amiibo that are rare?


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Which are those six amiibo that are rare?



Villager, Kirby, Zelda, Pit, Bowser and Rosalina. I know it's odd you guys shouldn't complain about the shortages we do not even have Zelda or Kirby xD

Also everyone thinks it is fair to import from Europe but actually that is exactly why those are even rarer here than in the US, everything is already pre-ordered by outsiders here.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> My local store always has all amiibo to date so it won't be too hard for me, my parents do not allow me to buy them though.





lars708 said:


> Also everyone thinks it is fair to import from Europe but actually that is exactly why those are even rarer here than in the US, everything is already pre-ordered by outsiders here.



I see a contradiction...


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I see a contradiction...



Umm... i need to study my english more before i go on fereign forums o.o xD


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I see a contradiction...



It's at least a little based on country and even region within your country because I saw people in the UK saying no Kirby, but Italy & France have Kirby. Then at one point people in UK said there were no Zelda, but some said they saw a lot of Zeldas. I thought Germany def had Zelda & Diddy too.
But that's wave 1 & 2 stuff, I guess the rest are questionable.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> It's at least a little based on country and even region within your country because I saw people in the UK saying no Kirby, but Italy & France have Kirby. Then at one point people in UK said there were no Zelda, but some said they saw a lot of Zeldas. I thought Germany def had Zelda & Diddy too.
> But that's wave 1 & 2 stuff, I guess the rest are questionable.



No it is just the difference in popularity of an certain amiibo per country, we are still flooded with Ikes since the 23th of january becouse no one buys them. Kirby and Zelda are also out of stock here, Kirby is slowly coming back though and Captain Falcon sold badly as well, resulting that he is still available for ?15.99 in almost every retailer. Online is sold out everywhere though becouse of foreign orders.


----------



## n64king

Well that was kinda what I said... I just didn't say what the difference was because I didn't know other than it was different.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lool Why did they flood you with Ike. I kinda don't get why he was bought up anyway, so many people dismiss Fire Emblem as boring but their amiibo sure are appealing to everyone.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Well that was kinda what I said... I just didn't say what the difference was because I didn't know other than it was different.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lool Why did they flood you with Ike. I kinda don't get why he was bought up anyway, so many people dismiss Fire Emblem as boring but their amiibo sure are appealing to everyone.



Well Dutch people are considered the greediest in the world, most people buy Bowser becouse of it's weight (most of the people think more mass means it is worth more), resulting in him being rare. Online he is available for some extra bucks though (around €23) becouse there is no need for American people to order him here.


----------



## L. Lawliet

link. ness is gonna be so freaking rare ;-;


----------



## lars708

L. Lawliet said:


> link. ness is gonna be so freaking rare ;-;



He probably is not rare here in Europe becouse no one knows him here, thus won't be bought that much, Earthbound never released here y'know xD (Hardcore Nintendo fans like my uncle do have it though along with Mario RPG which also never saw the light of day here.)


----------



## L. Lawliet

lars708 said:


> He probably is not rare here in Europe becouse no one knows him here, thus won't be bought that much, Earthbound never released here y'know xD (Hardcore Nintendo fans like my uncle do have it though along with Mario RPG which also never saw the light of day here.)



then you, my friend, are lucky


----------



## lars708

L. Lawliet said:


> then you, my friend, are lucky



Duuuuuude i just told you that Earthbound and Mario RPG never released here, yeah i am lucky...


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> Well Dutch people are considered the greediest in the world, most people buy Bowser becouse of it's weight (most of the people think more mass means it is worth more), resulting in him being rare. Online he is available for some extra bucks though (around €23) becouse there is no need for American people to order him here.



OMG Is that really a reason why? Bowser is fat so he's worth more, Ike is slim so not so much!? That's kinda neat there's that trend over there. Yeah anytime I look up to buy Ike it's always the EU version, JP & NA are gone. Even on PlayAsia it's the only Amiibo that has to be European.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Splatoon amiibos would be pretty awesome. or some pokemon ones.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Well Dutch people are considered the greediest in the world, most people buy Bowser becouse of it's weight (most of the people think more mass means it is worth more), resulting in him being rare. Online he is available for some extra bucks though (around €23) becouse there is no need for American people to order him here.



Dedede is the heaviest amiibo, so is he rare too?


----------



## L. Lawliet

I think dedede is rare overall. cant find him anywhere irl and he is expensive online


----------



## n64king

Wii Fit Trainer very unpopular because she is lean.


----------



## L. Lawliet

WFT is mean and lean. and expensive


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Dedede is the heaviest amiibo, so is he rare too?



Dedede was not properly released yet here in Europe, there were plenty of Meta Knight though. My local amiibo store gets an Dedede shipment of 43 units next wednesday. They are really late, the official release was at the 20th of february!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Dedede was not properly released yet here in Europe, there were plenty of Meta Knight though. My local amiibo store gets an Dedede shipment of 43 units next wednesday. They are really late, the official release was at the 20th of february!



Europe always get exact release dates (that is also the reason why we do not have wave 3a and 3b. Nintendo Of Europe divided them already into wave 3 and 4, that is why we have 5 waves of Super Smash Bros. amiibo instead of the usual 4)  unlike the US. Dedede however, was received in very limited amounts. Now he finally got a real release!


----------



## JCnator

So, EBGames and Wal-Mart in Canada just restocked their amiibo supply including King Dedede. Unfortunately, the latter has sold out by the time I wrote this post.

I could have gotten him if I were right when they were restocking, but I've already burned a lot of my hard-earned cash on amiibo. I'm pretty much happy with my collection I currently have, even though it's filled with nothing but common and uncommon characters.


----------



## n64king

LOL Who the hell is buying them up so fast!? I'd love to know the attach rate per person on these. Most people seem to buy at least 3. Last time I saw sales numbers it was about 1:1 for Amiibo vs Smash WiiU game copies.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> LOL Who the hell is buying them up so fast!? I'd love to know the attach rate per person on these. Most people seem to buy at least 3. Last time I saw sales numbers it was about 1:1 for Amiibo vs Smash WiiU game copies.



Hmm i always just buy 1 amiibo, becouse my parents won't allow more and becouse i do not want to be that person who is stealing a Rosalina from a little girl who likes her. I truly am sorry for those people, i luckily bumped into one in my toy store, 3 days BEFORE release. It was the only one and they would not get more for a long time. Even if you were there at release you would be too late o.o


----------



## lars708

lars708 said:


> Dedede was not properly released yet here in Europe, there were plenty of Meta Knight though. My local amiibo store gets an Dedede shipment of 43 units next wednesday. They are really late, the official release was at the 20th of february!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Europe always get exact release dates (that is also the reason why we do not have wave 3a and 3b. Nintendo Of Europe divided them already into wave 3 and 4, that is why we have 5 waves of Super Smash Bros. amiibo instead of the usual 4)  unlike the US. Dedede however, was received in very limited amounts. Now he finally got a real release!



Wow Wii Fit-Trainer and Kirby are in stock in the dutch Toys''r''us webshop! Never expected that from them, they do have a lot amiibo in their stores but online they only have Mario most of the time.


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> Hmm i always just buy 1 amiibo, becouse my parents won't allow more and becouse i do not want to be that person who is stealing a Rosalina from a little girl who likes her. I truly am sorry for those people, i luckily bumped into one in my toy store, 3 days BEFORE release. It was the only one and they would not get more for a long time. Even if you were there at release you would be too late o.o



You only buy 1 at a time but you've got more than one collected right? The attach rate is how many amiibo each 1 person has. So if you own a handful then you've attached several to yourself. 
I only buy 1 at a time too though, the only time I bought multiples was day 1 when a store had buy 2 get 1 free. I feel guilty thinking about buying more than 1 cause I'm like oops I really don't need all you guys.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> You only buy 1 at a time but you've got more than one collected right? The attach rate is how many amiibo each 1 person has. So if you own a handful then you've attached several to yourself.
> I only buy 1 at a time too though, the only time I bought multiples was day 1 when a store had buy 2 get 1 free. I feel guilty thinking about buying more than 1 cause I'm like oops I really don't need all you guys.



Mhm i think that i only want 4 more or something so i have most of the characters i like, i really do not want them all. WAAAAY too expensive and it is total nonsense to buy all amiibo for your collection even if you do not like some.


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> Mhm i think that i only want 4 more or something so i have most of the characters i like, i really do not want them all. WAAAAY too expensive and it is total nonsense to buy all amiibo for your collection even if you do not like some.



Totally expensive, I've spent over $100 on these and it feels like a lot but some have spent way more. Even just on a single one, bleh too much. I feel the same though, there's only like 4 more I want and I bet I won't even get 2 of them cause of short supply/buttholes buying them up in 2 seconds  *wants charizard & robin*


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Totally expensive, I've spent over $100 on these and it feels like a lot but some have spent way more. Even just on a single one, bleh too much. I feel the same though, there's only like 4 more I want and I bet I won't even get 2 of them cause of short supply/buttholes buying them up in 2 seconds  *wants charizard & robin*



I want Ness, Lucina, Wario and King Dedede what are you other two wanted ones?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i would love a Jigglypuff! However, i totally hate the pok?mon games. The pok?mon themselves however, there are some i like and some i don't. For example: I do like Jigglypuff, Emboar, Oshawott and Pansage but i do not like Greninja, Mewtwo, Woobat and Pikachu nowhere as much.


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> I want Ness, Lucina, Wario and King Dedede what are you other two wanted ones?



Wario is awesome, you should really get him haha But I like the Super Mario version better that's still technically unannounced.

I want the Super Mario version Bowser, and Pacman.

Not gonna lie though, Gold Mario is tempting to go to Walmart for even though I hate that store with a passion and someone will probably buy them up in .2 seconds, and buying Ike from Europe has been kind of on my mind.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Wario is awesome, you should really get him haha But I like the Super Mario version better that's still technically unannounced.
> 
> I want the Super Mario version Bowser, and Pacman.
> 
> Not gonna lie though, Gold Mario is tempting to go to Walmart for even though I hate that store with a passion and someone will probably buy them up in .2 seconds, and buying Ike from Europe has been kind of on my mind.



amiibo is very expensive in Europe for us already becouse of the extremely high taxes everywhere (around 19$ each). So you might wanna think that over.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> amiibo is very expensive in Europe for us already becouse of the extremely high taxes everywhere (around 19$ each). So you might wanna think that over.



Well they're over $30 here so I think it's better to just import it.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well they're over $30 here so I think it's better to just import it.



I am talking about amiibo in general not Ike.... Ike is around €50 on most webshops in my country that is like 57 USD

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I am talking about amiibo in general not Ike.... Ike is around €50 on most webshops in my country that is like 57 USD



Really you should not think Europe is the amiibo heaven, like i said high taxes and to make it worse, more amiibo are rare here, because of (like i said earlier) foreign orders. Some stores here do not have any amiibo at all because of that!


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> I am talking about amiibo in general not Ike.... Ike is around €50 on most webshops in my country that is like 57 USD



Most European Amazons have him for under $30... Amazon.fr had him for $15.


----------



## Heyden

Reasons why I want Animal Crossing for Wii U
1. I can use it on my Wii U
2. There will probably be a Villager restock


----------



## Jinglefruit

Haydenn said:


> Reasons why I want Animal Crossing for Wii U
> 1. I can use it on my Wii U
> 2. There will probably be a Villager restock



B please, 



YOU SEE THAT THIRD ONE RIGHT THERE. TOM NOOK AMIIBOS.


----------



## Zane

Jinglefruit said:


> B please,
> View attachment 86739
> 
> YOU SEE THAT THIRD ONE RIGHT THERE. TOM NOOK AMIIBOS.



all i see when I look at that is Pikmin


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> amiibo is very expensive in Europe for us already becouse of the extremely high taxes everywhere (around 19$ each). So you might wanna think that over.



Well Ike is only available in Europe. Japanese & North American units are sold out everywhere and when I look online it's nearly the same price so w/e if I wanted it. It's almost always $35.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> B please,
> View attachment 86739
> 
> YOU SEE THAT THIRD ONE RIGHT THERE. TOM NOOK AMIIBOS.



I totally assume an Animal Crossing series of sorts. I think it was on this board that we talked about that lol I can only imagine what tasty yummies they'll release. Only to be bought up and preordered to death in 57 milliseconds.


----------



## Amissapanda

_Still_ no pre-orders for wave 4. 

This seems really odd. Weren't a lot of the pre-orders for others released a lot more than a month in advance?

I have a feeling they might be saving it for March 20th. I guess we'll see.


----------



## JCnator

So far, I haven't seen any release date for North American customers. Every other region got the Wave 4 available as preorder.


----------



## n64king

Amissapanda said:


> _Still_ no pre-orders for wave 4.
> 
> This seems really odd. Weren't a lot of the pre-orders for others released a lot more than a month in advance?
> 
> I have a feeling they might be saving it for March 20th. I guess we'll see.



I was thinking the same, wondering where the preorders are and etc. I wondered if it's possible they'll surprise release them or something awkward.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Most European Amazons have him for under $30... Amazon.fr had him for $15.



Maybe i should say the netherlands then.


----------



## abby534534

Amissapanda said:


> _Still_ no pre-orders for wave 4.
> 
> This seems really odd. Weren't a lot of the pre-orders for others released a lot more than a month in advance?
> 
> I have a feeling they might be saving it for March 20th. I guess we'll see.



What is special about March 20th?


----------



## Cress

abby534534 said:


> What is special about March 20th?



Mario Party 10 and its amiibos get released then


----------



## JCnator

abby534534 said:


> What is special about March 20th?



It's the release date of Mario Party 10 and the first Super Mario Wave of amiibo. But still, Nintendo of America has yet to announce when exactly the fourth Wave of Smash amiibo will come.

EDIT: Dang it! I got ninja'd.


----------



## Cress

Lel I love being a ninja.


----------



## Blizzard

Yesterday at the movies there were 2 Nintendo Sneak Peek "commercials" and there was a big emphasis on how much amiibos played a part in the game. Better get all of them!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Check out this eBay.co.uk auction. This one person is going to make around ?700.00 or higher.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171711479420


----------



## Jinglefruit

JasonBurrows said:


> Check out this eBay.co.uk auction. This one person is going to make around ?700.00 or higher.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171711479420



But that's like ?14 each. So it's not much profit. ~ Maybe even made a loss if they're buying from game where they're ?15 each.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Check out this eBay.co.uk auction. This one person is going to make around ?700.00 or higher.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171711479420



I would totally bid on that since my region is Europe! Omg it will feel so good to rip a Little Mac open and crush a Wii Fit Trainer. How about freezing a Rosalina? Let's get bidding!


----------



## n64king

JasonBurrows said:


> Check out this eBay.co.uk auction. This one person is going to make around ?700.00 or higher.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171711479420



That row of DeDeDes though...


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> That row of DeDeDes though...



Indeed! I am so wanting them! I really desparate to get a Dedede even my secret amiibo store hasn't got them! Stress stress T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do not even care about the region i just want a Dedede!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blizzard said:


> Yesterday at the movies there were 2 Nintendo Sneak Peek "commercials" and there was a big emphasis on how much amiibos played a part in the game. Better get all of them!



Are you willing to sell one of your Yoshi egg collectables by any chance? Or can you at least tell me how to get one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

JasonBurrows said:


> Check out this eBay.co.uk auction. This one person is going to make around ?700.00 or higher.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171711479420



What a show off


----------



## Ruru

Every time I go out I keep my eyes peeled for a Villager. I can't wait to get my grubby mitts on one of those suckers. ;A;


----------



## lars708

Ruru said:


> Every time I go out I keep my eyes peeled for a Villager. I can't wait to get my grubby mitts on one of those suckers. ;A;



I have a bunch of Villagers in my secret amiibo store, 7 to be exact. You may want to look for a store where no one ever comes. That is also what my secret store is! They even have 15 Meta Knight but not even one King Dedede... That really sucks XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you guys please help me level up my game cards in my signature? 
You would really be my savior if you did!
You do not have to if you do not want to though!

Thanks


----------



## n64king

Okay now I'm getting anxious for the next wave to be announced since NZ & Aus apparently have an April 25th release date for Wave 4.
*crosses fingers for duck hunt or zss even though it wont happen anytime soon i bet*


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Okay now I'm getting anxious for the next wave to be announced since NZ & Aus apparently have an April 25th release date for Wave 4.
> *crosses fingers for duck hunt or zss even though it wont happen anytime soon i bet*



Always when an amiibo wave is announced, european people get an exact release date. So head over to NOE when there are new amiibo announced!


----------



## Jinglefruit

n64king said:


> Okay now I'm getting anxious for the next wave to be announced since NZ & Aus apparently have an April 25th release date for Wave 4.
> *crosses fingers for duck hunt or zss even though it wont happen anytime soon i bet*



I imagine wave 5 will probably get the remaining amiibo to have the whole starting roster for Wii U. So Bowser Jr, Paluena, Ganondorf, Greninja*, Jigglypuff*, Zero suit Samus and Olimar.

*Sort of confirmed.

And Wave 6 will be everyone else. [Dark Pit, Dr Mario, Rob, Duck hunt and Game and Watch (Maybe Miis and Mewtwo?)]

EDIT: Forgot Falco.... Maybe he'll be in wave 5 and kick someone else (B Jr because I want him) into wave 6? Idk


----------



## n64king

Jinglefruit said:


> I imagine wave 5 will probably get the remaining amiibo to have the whole starting roster for Wii U. So Bowser Jr, Paluena, Ganondorf, Greninja*, Jigglypuff*, Zero suit Samus and Olimar.
> 
> *Sort of confirmed.
> 
> And Wave 6 will be everyone else. [Dark Pit, Dr Mario, Rob, Duck hunt and Game and Watch (Maybe Miis and Mewtwo?)]
> 
> EDIT: Forgot Falco.... Maybe he'll be in wave 5 and kick someone else (B Jr because I want him) into wave 6? Idk



I figure the same though. I kept putting off mentioning Olimar cause nobody seems to care about him, is he considered like the worst in Smash? I know he's considered one of the worst, and I never see anyone use him online. Plus people seem to overlook Olimar for a standard Pikmin amiibo cause of that image with the Pikmin & Tom Nook.

Oh Ganondorf, another Hyrule Warriors special weapon!


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> I figure the same though. I kept putting off mentioning Olimar cause nobody seems to care about him, is he considered like the worst in Smash? I know he's considered one of the worst, and I never see anyone use him online. Plus people seem to overlook Olimar for a standard Pikmin amiibo cause of that image with the Pikmin & Tom Nook.
> 
> Oh Ganondorf, another Hyrule Warriors special weapon!



He was the worst, and the an Olimar player was second at Apex, so he's in the middle now.

I want an Olimar amiibo just for the pikmin.


----------



## Murray

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He was the worst, and the an Olimar player was second at Apex, so he's in the middle now.
> 
> I want an Olimar amiibo just for the pikmin.



I wonder how the olimar amiibo will look considering it has all the little pikachus


----------



## Jinglefruit

tbf, a few of the remaining characters could end up with pretty weird amiibo. 

Like Game and Watch being 2D could be interesting.
Palutena (though I think she'd look better without) might have her halo. Seeing as all designs are as close to their official artwork as possible and she has it there.
Olimar has his Pikmin in the official art, so I assume will on his amiibo (and they'd all probably be small to fit on the stand which will probably be more like his actual size ^-^). But he also has his helmet, and random light which could end up looking awful.
And I really hope the propellor on the bottom B Jrs car isn't entirely swallowed by plastic. 

Also, everyone knows the most beautifully crafted amiibo ever will end up being Rob.


----------



## lars708

Jinglefruit said:


> tbf, a few of the remaining characters could end up with pretty weird amiibo.
> 
> Like Game and Watch being 2D could be interesting.
> Palutena (though I think she'd look better without) might have her halo. Seeing as all designs are as close to their official artwork as possible and she has it there.
> Olimar has his Pikmin in the official art, so I assume will on his amiibo (and they'd all probably be small to fit on the stand which will probably be more like his actual size ^-^). But he also has his helmet, and random light which could end up looking awful.
> And I really hope the propellor on the bottom B Jrs car isn't entirely swallowed by plastic.
> 
> Also, everyone knows the most beautifully crafted amiibo ever will end up being Rob.



I think that if there is going to be a Bowser Jr. amiibo that the back of his koopa clown thingy is glued to plastic stand, i mean similar to Lucario's stand. That is easier to make too, otherwise it needs to be crafted by hand which takes a long time to produce. And yeah i know, some amiibo are crafted by hand, but i think that a propeller swallowed by plastic is still too much work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way i think that bowser may be the amiibo beauty so far, but i haven't seen all of them, King Dedede may be one of the most beautiful ones too! I mean it actually looks like King Dedede, Zelda's face for example is not to even near to the real deal!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow i just went to my toy store and asked about the Gold Mario amiibo and they were all like:
What did you just say? or
What is amiibo?
A employee who did know what amiibo was said:
Gold Mario amiibo? and after looking it up:
Oh US only sorry only option is moving to the US
Me: ._.

Seriously, why is there no sign of the Gold OR Silver Mario amiibo here in Europe!
It makes no sense! By the way they said that there is coming an new shipment world-wide of all amiibo over time.
But due that the production of amiibo takes a lot of time, it goes really slow so don't get your hopes up just yet for your brand new Meta Knight or Shulk!

- - - Post Merge - - -

In addition to that, they said that for the European toy stores the Villager, Marth, Wii Fit Trainer, Little Mac, Zelda, Captain Falcon and Rosalina amiibo are returning (in limited numbers) on the 24th of July!


----------



## Yoshisaur

Yeah Gold Mario is a US exclusive and exclusive to Walmart.  I might try get one at midnight in-store.


----------



## Zane

n64king said:


> I figure the same though. I kept putting off mentioning Olimar cause nobody seems to care about him, is he considered like the worst in Smash? I know he's considered one of the worst, and I never see anyone use him online. Plus people seem to overlook Olimar for a standard Pikmin amiibo cause of that image with the Pikmin & Tom Nook.
> 
> Oh Ganondorf, another Hyrule Warriors special weapon!



Olimar is the only one I would fight someone in the middle of the store over i need that alien space dad :U
but like Jingle mentioned his helmet with the little light on top has the potential to look really bad on his amiibo lol crossin my fingers for a hat trick


----------



## n64king

Murray said:


> I wonder how the olimar amiibo will look considering it has all the little pikachus



It'll come with 3 sticks, 1 pikachu per stick. Probably like Rosalina & Luma only if she had 3 lumas.


----------



## Zane

as long as the helmet's even slightly better than this idc
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/JAPAN-Only-N...id=100011&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=lo&sd=181204136200
actually u know what i'd take that too


----------



## n64king

I'm sure it'll be better than that. But I bet the clear "color" of the helmet will be similar to that of the clear plastic they use for the stands that are clear (like rosalina, not white like DK/WFT)
But yeah watch out he could have some awkward issues if they don't be careful


----------



## ShinyYoshi

It says it at the bottom, but Olimar might be pretty small because all the stands will be the same size and they want to fit all the little pikachus on there with him. Same for Duck Hunt.


----------



## strawberrywine

All I really need is a Palutena, Ganondorf and Zero Suit Samus amiibo but of course Palutena will be rare af like Pit


----------



## lars708

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 86956
> 
> It says it at the bottom, but Olimar might be pretty small because all the stands will be the same size and they want to fit all the little pikachus on there with him. Same for Duck Hunt.



I agree about Olimars size but Duck Hunt could be bigger and i think that Olimar should get some plastic under is boots like villager has.


----------



## n64king

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 86956
> 
> It says it at the bottom, but Olimar might be pretty small because all the stands will be the same size and they want to fit all the little pikachus on there with him. Same for Duck Hunt.



DON'T YOU DO THAT. GET OFF MY BOARD. STOP TEASING ME WITH THAT DUCK HUNT IHY OMG LOOK AT IT. JUST LOOK. BEHOLD.

But yeah he probably won't need much support. Anyone who has normal shoes or doesn't stand weird. Like Yoshi, Kirby, Mario, Bowser. Although maybe the size won't have to be hindered too much. Rosalina is huge and she has Luma on there. She's easily comparable to DK in size (who she stands next to on my shelf) My smallest is Kirby. Or WFT, kinda debatable cause one is slim and one is short haha

A lot of them actually don't have a supporter come to think of it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

n64king said:


> DON'T YOU DO THAT. GET OFF MY BOARD. STOP TEASING ME WITH THAT DUCK HUNT IHY OMG LOOK AT IT. JUST LOOK. BEHOLD.
> 
> But yeah he probably won't need much support. Anyone who has normal shoes or doesn't stand weird. Like Yoshi, Kirby, Mario, Bowser. Although maybe the size won't have to be hindered too much. Rosalina is huge and she has Luma on there. She's easily comparable to DK in size (who she stands next to on my shelf) My smallest is Kirby. Or WFT, kinda debatable cause one is slim and one is short haha
> 
> A lot of them actually don't have a supporter come to think of it.



Your Duck Hunt time will come. Patience is a great virtue. 

Lol screw that, I'm tired of waiting just for wave 4 announcements in the US. 

But I can see with Olimar's design how it's going to be tough to make each amiibo look that good. Hopefully the helmet doesn't screw up the whole design. But I really don't see the need to support the pikmin. They can just chill on the stand without the little plastic parts ruining everything.


----------



## n64king

Maybe they'll have the Pikmin actually ON Olimar, like on his shoulders or back or something. I'm sure they won't make it look like an overdone fungus.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Maybe they'll have the Pikmin actually ON Olimar, like on his shoulders or back or something. I'm sure they won't make it look like an overdone fungus.



Never xD they will not tweak the poses that much, i think that there is a higher chance that they just get removed


----------



## abby534534

Hey all,

Which three amiibo do you think are the best looking? I saw sheik today for the first time and I was pretty shocked by how weird her face/hair looked. 

Just curious to hear some opinions


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I only own Yoshi at this point, but I think he looks pretty good. No noticeable faults or anything. 

I have seen pictures of King DeDeDe and he looks pretty great. Toon Link looked pretty good. 

I think the amiibo that don't really have detailed "human"-like faces are going to look better. It seems like the more human faces aren't very good looking on most amiibo.


----------



## lars708

I think that Mario, Bowser, Dedede, Sonic, Mega Man, Rosalina, Kirby and Yoshi all look like their artwork, and you can regognise them! Some people won't agree with me about Peach but i think they did an great job representing her artwork! Her artwork even looks a bit off in comparison to the original Peach so that may help people think she is ugly too. But you should look up Zelda, she is like the amiibo with the most ugly face!


----------



## Jinglefruit

ShinyYoshi said:


> 86956ATTACH]
> 
> It says it at the bottom, but Olimar might be pretty small because all the stands will be the same size and they want to fit all the little pikachus on there with him. Same for Duck Hunt.



I imagine it'll be bigger than that, the pikachus will have such fragile little fingers and toesies at that size. o:
Also how many amiibo spill over their stand. DK's arms aren't really over his at all. These can be bigger.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jinglefruit said:


> I imagine it'll be bigger than that, the pikachus will have such fragile little fingers and toesies at that size. o:
> Also how many amiibo spill over their stand. DK's arms aren't really over his at all. These can be bigger.



Yeah, I really don't see why they would make them *that* much smaller. Doesn't really seem necessary, but I guess we'll see when the time comes!


----------



## Javocado

ShinyYoshi said:


> I only own Yoshi at this point, but I think he looks pretty good. No noticeable faults or anything.
> 
> I have seen pictures of King DeDeDe and he looks pretty great. Toon Link looked pretty good.
> 
> I think the amiibo that don't really have detailed "human"-like faces are going to look better. It seems like the more human faces aren't very good looking on most amiibo.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> -snip videos-



THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING 

Marth was the first that came to my mind while typing that lol those videos are gold


----------



## Javocado

ShinyYoshi said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING
> 
> Marth was the first that came to my mind while typing that lol those videos are gold



I honestly would rather have this Robot Chicken-esque Marth rather than a smooth looking one lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> I honestly would rather have this Robot Chicken-esque Marth rather than a smooth looking one lol



Oh man, if those amiibo had moving joints, you could make a whole Robot Chicken show with just amiibo. Nintendo should look into that.


----------



## n64king

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh man, if those amiibo had moving joints, you could make a whole Robot Chicken show with just amiibo. Nintendo should look into that.



They already did that for E3 last year when Reggie laser eyed that guy for asking about Mother 3. It was robot chicken style.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> They already did that for E3 last year when Reggie laser eyed that guy for asking about Mother 3. It was robot chicken style.



Yeah i remember that! I actually liked the style of the E3 last year, i am curious to see how they are presenting themselves this year! Also by the time the E3 starts, the Mario Kart 8 x Animal Crossing DLC pack is released too, i can not wait!


----------



## Justin

Guys please they're P I K M I N not pikachu's.


----------



## lars708

Meneerdekankerboef said:


> ab ja  bjka wo wrjoaw row rjwrjwor jew rjwr pwejr jwr woearj owrejwao jw rojw arowjr oajwr jwaro rjwor ajowr jwpr jwor jaworjw orj woraj aworjw aorjw ojwre ojwrae ojawero jwerjwero jwer ojwerao jweroj weronarewo werjalws fjslajb owjar opjswr lwjw arjpwe rjwa jowfjwlk j2o12j o2j ojwaobw rj3wq04an owjweajowa wjoalanboiwej roiawrjoawejrwear. wejoiw34aj3w oawjojwawaj34o jw3 jw3a.4 AKOWEJR owejr waojerj3w4ajlsr wejow3u4awj3 o3w4jwloJ owjowj woja3wjJ# O$JWoj opwq4uwo 4wjao348w304a hwjakjwer wjearowejraw3l4ulw3ae rjow34;jwaoitjrlowaejrlews rhwerawjwlkj welrjwelr jwelrj eworwjowerjowerjlwfoerujfwjwe roweruswfmwuermwerjwerjowierjwer.
> 
> *I JUST WANT ATTENTION!*



Uhm i think you got enough already by now...


----------



## lars708

Justin said:


> Guys please they're P I K M I N not pikachu's.



Lol i know right! I thought they were joking or something but it seems that is not the case hahah!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

lars708 said:


> Lol i know right! I thought they were joking or something but it seems that is not the case hahah!



I was definitely joking... I don't know about the first person who said it.


----------



## lars708

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was definitely joking... I don't know about the first person who said it.



Yeah i thought you were! considering your gaming knowledge


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Guys please they're P I K M I N not pikachu's.



Hey remember when Alph was in Pikmin 2?



Also guyz, I recommend checking ye Gamestop's if you haven't snatched Sonic or Megaman.
I went this weekend and saw both of em chillin there on the west coast best coast holla.


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Hey remember when Alph was in Pikmin 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Also guyz, I recommend checking ye Gamestop's if you haven't snatched Sonic or Megaman.
> I went this weekend and saw both of em chillin there on the west coast best coast holla.



Ha! Gamestop? We do not have any of 'em in the Netherlands we do have the Bart Smit or Mediamarkt, Intertoys we do have Toys ''r'' us here though...


----------



## n64king

Javocado said:


> Hey remember when Alph was in Pikmin 2?



Yeah I remember, he didn't play with the pikachus as much as Olimar.


----------



## JCnator

Javocado said:


> [...]
> Also guyz, I recommend checking ye Gamestop's if you haven't snatched Sonic or Megaman.
> I went this weekend and saw both of em chillin there on the west coast best coast holla.



Same deal in EBGames Canada as well, at least on their online store. Toon Link is also there, and the original Link amiibo is back as well. Sheik was there after the restock, but she is gone already.


----------



## n64king

Javocado said:


> Also guyz, I recommend checking ye Gamestop's if you haven't snatched Sonic or Megaman.
> I went this weekend and saw both of em chillin there on the west coast best coast holla.



Are we suppose to be seeing them appear online too for a minute? Like in the Store Availability tab? Every time people say it's back in stock it never is here, or apparently anywhere else BUT where people say they're seeing it. If I went right now there's be no Mega Man or Sonic here in the vast that is Los Angeles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If it's selling out that fast there's kinda no point in saying rush out to your store cause it'll probably already be gone.


----------



## Javocado

n64king said:


> Are we suppose to be seeing them appear online too for a minute? Like in the Store Availability tab? Every time people say it's back in stock it never is here, or apparently anywhere else BUT where people say they're seeing it. If I went right now there's be no Mega Man or Sonic here in the vast that is Los Angeles.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If it's selling out that fast there's kinda no point in saying rush out to your store cause it'll probably already be gone.



I'm just saying it's worth it to take a look and who knows, you might see an amiibo you don't have while you're there lol.
As with online, I know Megaman and Sonic were poppping up like wildfire last week on Gamestop.com
I really recommend following @AmiiboNews on Twitter if you have one.
I subscribed to em and always get updates when someone pops up in stock.


also on a side note
check out this bad boi up close:


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> I'm just saying it's worth it to take a look and who knows, you might see an amiibo you don't have while you're there lol.
> As with online, I know Megaman and Sonic were poppping up like wildfire last week on Gamestop.com
> I really recommend following @AmiiboNews on Twitter if you have one.
> I subscribed to em and always get updates when someone pops up in stock.
> 
> 
> also on a side note
> check out this bad boi up close:
> View attachment 87091



Lol that is the Nintendo World Store right? someone made a photo for me like a week ago, i someone actually going to get him?


----------



## n64king

He looks spraypainted and cheap.


----------



## Jinglefruit

n64king said:


> He looks spraypainted and cheap.



I can imagine someones kid will use it religiously in MP10 until random flakes of gold come off. 


Also I am kind of wanting to ~somehow~ buy 4 villager amiibos and spray paint them like;


----------



## n64king

Jinglefruit said:


> I can imagine someones kid will use it religiously in MP10 until random flakes of gold come off.



I bet you're right. There's always at least 1 out there. 
"Why didn't you keep it in the box or use it for Smash?"
SMASH SUCKS AND TOYS ARE MEANT TO COME OUT OF THE BOX


----------



## Javocado

Jinglefruit said:


> I can imagine someones kid will use it religiously in MP10 until random flakes of gold come off.
> 
> 
> Also I am kind of wanting to ~somehow~ buy 4 villager amiibos and spray paint them like;



I miss those statues so hard


----------



## n64king

How cute.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> He looks spraypainted and cheap.



They actually painted the eyes on it and stuff, when you spray a regular mario amiibo you still wont have the same unless you paint the details in it too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> How cute.



They sadly are just figures glued on a base though


----------



## Jinglefruit

n64king said:


> I bet you're right. There's always at least 1 out there.
> "Why didn't you keep it in the box or use it for Smash?"
> SMASH SUCKS AND TOYS ARE MEANT TO COME OUT OF THE BOX
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/dBW9s3NdjvA/hqdefault.jpg



To be fair, it'll probably feature on an episode of will it blend too.  
Then we shall know it's inner secrets.



Javocado said:


> I miss those statues so hard



Same. :c
Hopefully they'll be a PWP in the next AC.


----------



## n64king

Jinglefruit said:


> To be fair, it'll probably feature on an episode of will it blend too.
> Then we shall know it's inner secrets.



Oh god that feels like a waste on such a limited item. We can't grind up a regular Mario? Well whatever...


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> I just want the Toad amiibo. Does anyone know if the little hidden Toads in game, when found, are recorded anywhere that you found them?





n64king said:


> No they're not recorded. They're just for show much like the Luigi's in Mario 3D World or the enemies in Wii Fit U.





oath2order said:


> welp I'll buy it but forget going through each level then!





Justin said:


> Do you know this for sure? A source or something? I'd really hope that's not the case, it's basically useless then honestly. Was looking forward to it otherwise.





Tina said:


> Siding with *Oath* and *Justin* on this; I really hope this is false. This is actually disappointing - I expected it would be recorded! I even stopped playing the game so that I wouldn't need to redo a ton of levels later. I was really looking forward to this, but if it's not recorded then it'd just feel so pointless. I planned to go crazy like I did when 100%'ing the MK8 stamps back in the summer.



Yeah so, thankfully, this turned out to be total blasphemy. Confirmed in this video that the pixels toads *are* in fact recorded. REJOICE OATH AND TINA!


----------



## Chris

YES!! I'm excited! Three days until Toad (and rest of Super Mario line/wave) comes out here! 

Then I can continue playing the game, hehe. Time to 100% this.


----------



## lars708

Tina said:


> YES!! I'm excited! Three days until Toad (and rest of Super Mario line/wave) comes out here!
> 
> Then I can continue playing the game, hehe. Time to 100% this.



My toy store put them on the shelves early hahah! So i could get them already if i want but i won't lol


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Yeah so, thankfully, this turned out to be total blasphemy. Confirmed in this video that the pixels toads *are* in fact recorded. REJOICE OATH AND TINA!



YAAAASSSS MOAR CAPTAIN TOAD


----------



## Flop

T-T-T-TOAD BREAKER 

I snagged Mega Man at Gamestop today.


----------



## lars708

Flop said:


> T-T-T-TOAD BREAKER
> 
> I snagged Mega Man at Gamestop today.



Mega Man and Sonic are not that rare right? (I was just wondering )


----------



## lars708

Does someone know a way to obtain a European Dedede for retail price? I really need one but he is sold out everywhere


----------



## n64king

jk now i'm getting my own boards mixed up.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Mega Man and Sonic are not that rare right? (I was just wondering )



Depends on where you live. You can have every store have 20 of each, or not have a single store with one in stock even remotely near you.


----------



## Jinglefruit

lars708 said:


> Does someone know a way to obtain a European Dedede for retail price? I really need one but he is sold out everywhere



I heard along with the Super Mario Line, some of Europe is getting a partial restock on March 20th. So maybe see if you can get him then? If not I don't know, I have never seen him anywhere where I am, and I still see the occasional Marth in shops.


----------



## Flop

lars708 said:


> Mega Man and Sonic are not that rare right? (I was just wondering )


Over here, they are both rare.


----------



## Javocado

Been seeing Toon Link and Sheik more often now and there was a buttload of Samus' at Best Buy


----------



## Mioki

Does anyone know what the heck happened with Ike? Especially at Gamestop. I preordered him early December and have gotten no word of his release from Gamestop... Yet apparently he's out according to their websites and all others.

I called and the dude wouldn't even look up my order, just said "Uhhh as long as you preordered it, you should be fine... You'll get it some time in March." But then apparently they didn't call my friend about Megaman either, despite his preorder and the Megaman amiibo being in at the store. Kind of worried. Marth needs his boo. 

If I actually missed him, I'm hoping another Ike batch comes cuz of that S.T.E.A.M game. But darn, GS is supposed to call about these things... They called for my previous amiibo orders.


----------



## Cress

Mioki said:


> Does anyone know what the heck happened with Ike? Especially at Gamestop. I preordered him early December and have gotten no word of his release from Gamestop... Yet apparently he's out according to their websites and all others.
> 
> I called and the dude wouldn't even look up my order, just said "Uhhh as long as you preordered it, you should be fine... You'll get it some time in March." But then apparently they didn't call my friend about Megaman either, despite his preorder and the Megaman amiibo being in at the store. Kind of worried. Marth needs his boo.
> 
> If I actually missed him, I'm hoping another Ike batch comes cuz of that S.T.E.A.M game. But darn, GS is supposed to call about these things... They called for my previous amiibo orders.



Blame GS. He came out in February.


----------



## Jake

i want it to be 21st so i can get yoshi amiibo!~


----------



## Mioki

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Blame GS. He came out in February.



My overall experience with them has been pretty awful, I won't lie. I'll just keep going to Walmart for midnight releases after this amiibo monkey business is over.


----------



## lars708

Mioki said:


> My overall experience with them has been pretty awful, I won't lie. I'll just keep going to Walmart for midnight releases after this amiibo monkey business is over.



Really? My store still has 6 Ike amiibo and a Meta Knight, i do not want them though. I just want a Dedede! Why Nintendo!? It is so unfair, Nintendo is causing so much trouble with their amiibo, sometimes i wish that they just did not create amiibo xD But i think they deserve the money too after such a long time of loss.


----------



## Espurr96

My gamestop has a lot of good amiibos and Nintendo everything, mainly because my town is full xXCallO'DootyXx people. So when something actually good comes out I practically have the shelves all to myself. I want to pick up the Bowser one, and Lucina.


----------



## Cress

After finishing the Wonderful 101, I noticed that the Wonderful Figures that you have to collect are just like amiibo. You have to travel the entire world just to find 1 figurine, and only 1 kind of each figurine exists. Too bad that the Wonder Red figurine isn't like Mario with piles of Wonder Red figures nobody wants on the streets.


----------



## Javocado

This is what I got going on right now.






- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Really? My store still has 6 Ike amiibo and a Meta Knight, i do not want them though. I just want a Dedede! Why Nintendo!? It is so unfair, Nintendo is causing so much trouble with their amiibo, sometimes i wish that they just did not create amiibo xD But i think they deserve the money too after such a long time of loss.



Lucky goose!
I would love an Ike and MetaKnight!


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> This is what I got going on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky goose!
> I would love an Ike and MetaKnight!



Meta Knight is cool, but i am not interested in Ike hahah! I just want Dedede right now then i have all amiibo that i like!
I have: Mario, Peach, Yoshi, Luigi, Zelda, Pit, Bowser, Rosalina, Villager and Kirby!


----------



## Zane

Wheee I can finally post my collection so far since this is gonna be it until wave 4 starts showing up or I find money to get the Mario Party Bowser and Yoshi :b




Samus is still boxed b/c she's for my brother.



Espurr96 said:


> My gamestop has a lot of good amiibos and Nintendo everything, mainly because my town is full xXCallO'DootyXx people. So when something actually good comes out I practically have the shelves all to myself. I want to pick up the Bowser one, and Lucina.



The stores around here are like that for every Nintendo thing except Amiibos. B( Even the Pikachu 3DS XL was still on the shelf when I showed up at like 8 am to get Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Heyden

I currently have Mario, Peach, Pikachu, Megaman, Sonic, Rosalina and Bowser, I've only opened Pikachu because Im not bothered to use the others xP I also have Ness, Charizard and Pacman on preorder.


----------



## lars708

Zane said:


> Wheee I can finally post my collection so far since this is gonna be it until wave 4 starts showing up or I find money to get the Mario Party Bowser and Yoshi :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samus is still boxed b/c she's for my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> The stores around here are like that for every Nintendo thing except Amiibos. B( Even the Pikachu 3DS XL was still on the shelf when I showed up at like 8 am to get Luigi's Mansion.



Nooohooo you have Dedede! I want him so badly!


----------



## Zane

lars708 said:


> Nooohooo you have Dedede! I want him so badly!



I'll trade you for Meta Knight ;_; hahaha


----------



## lars708

Zane said:


> I'll trade you for Meta Knight ;_; hahaha



Lol Meta Knight is European and i can not trade or someting as long as live with my parents, i can't even buy amiibo for myself xD They say it's a waste of money. (Maybe it is but who cares?!)


----------



## Dasbreenee

We got the new Mario Party Amiibos in at work early yesterday morning (17th). I got to check them out. They're noticeably bigger than the SSB ones. The colors looks better IMO, and the style in General looks better to me. I'll be getting Yoshi, and have Toad ordered. Bowser weighs like 100 lbs. Haha.


----------



## strawberrywine

My current collection consists of Bowser, Peach, Link, Toon Link, Zelda, Kirby, King Dedede, Meta Knight, Fox and Samus.
My local Toys R Us called me today and said they had Mega Man so I called my dad since he was already in the mall and I just asked him to get one for me.
How rare is Megaman/Sonic in the USA? Are they really common? Because here I saw absolutely 0 Megamans or Sonics anywhere but loads of Meta Knight and Sheik.


----------



## Dasbreenee

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> My current collection consists of Bowser, Peach, Link, Toon Link, Zelda, Kirby, King Dedede, Meta Knight, Fox and Samus.
> My local Toys R Us called me today and said they had Mega Man so I called my dad since he was already in the mall and I just asked him to get it for me.
> How rare is Megaman/Sonic in the USA? Are they really common? Because here I saw absolutely 0 Megamans or Sonics anywhere but loads of Meta Knight and Sheik.



It depends on where you live. Around where I live, Meta Knight is impossible. But the gamestop I work at has probably 10 mega mans and 10 sonics. Along with target and Walmart having an abundance of them as well. But sheik is a few here and there. Wouldn't say hard to find though. 
Also here diddy is everywhere but I know some areas he's hard to find  fox is impossible around here. But other places he's not.
No amiibo is really rare except the discontinued ones or ones like rosalina where the amount of them produced was small.
Other than that they're all pretty much common.
Toon link, sonic, mega man, are everywhere here. Maybe not in other places. Just depends.


----------



## Heyden

At least you can find amiibo, still not sign of amiibo in Australia, except for the DK, Kirby and Pikachu restock which also sold out o.o


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> At least you can find amiibo, still not sign of amiibo in Australia, except for the DK, Kirby and Pikachu restock which also sold out o.o



JB hifi had a huge restock like a week or 2 ago.

and where i live places have ample DK, Kirby, and Pika. Maybe you just live in a remote area?


----------



## strawberrywine

Haydenn said:


> At least you can find amiibo, still not sign of amiibo in Australia, except for the DK, Kirby and Pikachu restock which also sold out o.o



Says the one who found loads of sonic and a Rosalina and Luma


----------



## Heyden

Which sold out


----------



## lars708

They will all be manufactured again but it takes time to do that, give it a half year or something like that and i am almost sure of it that they return!


----------



## Dasbreenee

lars708 said:


> They will all be manufactured again but it takes time to do that, give it a half year or something like that and i am almost sure of it that they return!



Well I wouldn't necessarily say that. Some have been discontinued. Meaning they won't come back. Along with ones like Marth, Rosalina, and Pit. Which Nintendo said they won't be producing more off. Maybe ones like Mega Man, or Toon link etc. but a lot won't be coming back. Plus, they're pretty much moving on from the SSB line and going to MP10. After that they'll probably focus on a different game.


----------



## lars708

Dasbreenee said:


> Well I wouldn't necessarily say that. Some have been discontinued. Meaning they won't come back. Along with ones like Marth, Rosalina, and Pit. Which Nintendo said they won't be producing more off. Maybe ones like Mega Man, or Toon link etc. but a lot won't be coming back. Plus, they're pretty much moving on from the SSB line and going to MP10. After that they'll probably focus on a different game.



No i am 100% sure of it, they are doing it already, the only amiibo which were really meant to be rare are the Gold Mario amiibo and the Silver Mario amiibo. They said that they did not expect amiibo to be this big already so they manufactured just a little bit of each amiibo, even Mario can become rare if someone buys a lot of them and he will return later for sure, but it would take at least 3 months for the amiibo being registered for manufacturing, recource ordering and the actual manufacture process. Just give them some time to recover the supplies! (A lot of time xD)

Believe me i called Nintendo like 6 times about this topic already today lol


----------



## Dasbreenee

lars708 said:


> No i am 100% sure of it, they are doing it already, the only amiibo which were really meant to be rare are the Gold Mario amiibo and the Silver Mario amiibo. They said that they did not expect amiibo to be this big already so they manufactured just a little bit of each amiibo, even Mario can become rare if someone buys a lot of them and he will return later for sure, but it would take at least 3 months for the amiibo being registered for manufacturing, recource ordering and the actual manufacture process. Just give them some time to recover the supplies! (A lot of time xD)
> 
> Believe me i called Nintendo like 6 times about this topic already today lol



But they're not going to bring back discontinued Amiibos or ones that didn't sell well. 
That's specifically why they are discontinued. No one bought them. It's a waste of their money to make something no one will buy. That's why there is an abundance of Mario, Luigi, Link, etc. because those are
Ones people will buy, and continue to buy. Half the people out there don't even know who Villager, Marth, C. Falcon are. So they're not going to make more of something that will collect dust. 
Plus, Nintendo had announced a new console. I doubt they're that worried about Amiibos right now.


----------



## lars708

Dasbreenee said:


> But they're not going to bring back discontinued Amiibos or ones that didn't sell well.
> That's specifically why they are discontinued. No one bought them. It's a waste of their money to make something no one will buy. That's why there is an abundance of Mario, Luigi, Link, etc. because those are
> Ones people will buy, and continue to buy. Half the people out there don't even know who Villager, Marth, C. Falcon are. So they're not going to make more of something that will collect dust.
> Plus, Nintendo had announced a new console. I doubt they're that worried about Amiibos right now.



But they all are selling, they were still available everywhere if they didn't sell right? Well that is not the case so they will make new until it really doesn't sell anymore, as for now, they are selling great. Every single one of them so that theoy doesn't make any sense in my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They could easily make more money by restocking them and that is exactly what they are doing! Nintendo even officially announced restocks for Marth, Villager, Little Mac and Captain Falcon already!


----------



## Dasbreenee

lars708 said:


> But they all are selling, they were still available everywhere if they didn't sell right? Well that is not the case so they will make new until it really doesn't sell anymore, as for now, they are selling great. Every single one of them so that theoy doesn't make any sense in my opinion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They could easily make more money by restocking them and that is exactly what they are doing! Nintendo even officially announced restocks for Marth, Villager, Little Mac and Captain Falcon already!


Well Id like to see a Nintendo official source for that. Because I've looked and I see nothing but un-official sources claiming that Nintendo has "talked about it" but nothing more.


----------



## lars708

Dasbreenee said:


> Well Id like to see a Nintendo official source for that. Because I've looked and I see nothing but un-official sources claiming that Nintendo has "talked about it" but nothing more.



Well i don't think i know exactly where it came from but believe me, i am not someone who would believe everything i never believed the Rayman leak for example. But i got it from an Dutch site since i am Dutch, Nintendo of Europe did confirm it here, again i called them too so you also can just take it from me lol


----------



## Dasbreenee

lars708 said:


> Well i don't think i know exactly where it came from but believe me, i am not someone who would believe everything i never believed the Rayman leak for example. But i got it from an Dutch site since i am Dutch, Nintendo of Europe did confirm it here, again i called them too so you also can just take it from me lol



Eh. I'll just go from what emails Nintendo sends us at work.


----------



## lars708

Dasbreenee said:


> Eh. I'll just go from what emails Nintendo sends us at work.



Remember that there could be a difference in the news Nintendo gives to Europe and to the US, we do not have any news about the Gold Mario amiibo yet but does that mean that it is non-existent? No of course not! But that is exactly what you are doing.


----------



## Dasbreenee

lars708 said:


> Remember that there could be a difference in the news Nintendo gives to Europe and to the US, we do not have any news about the Gold Mario amiibo yet but does that mean that it is non-existent? No of course not! But that is exactly what you are doing.



No. I'm going by what emails Nintendo sends my work - gamestop. 
If Nintendo is going to restock Amiibos theyd more than likely send them to the US and Canada before anywhere else considering we are close to 70% of amiibo sales. 
I'm not arguing about anything. I was just asking for proof.
Anyways.


----------



## Justin

Heads up my fellow canucks, Gold Mario is available on Amazon right now: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00U6Y7ISC/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Noticeably for $16, not $14. Presumably this may be the new MSRP here to account for the dollar in the toilet, I sent a query to my Nintendo rep I know to see if I can get a confirmation if it will be for other amiibo as well.

EDIT: I received this statement back:

"After careful review, Nintendo of Canada Ltd. will increase the suggested retail price of its amiibo toy-to-life product line beginning April 1, 2015.  The MSRP will increase from $13.99 CAD to $15.99 CAD for all amiibo launched in Canada after April 1. The price increase is in direct response to current and future projected exchange rates between Canadian and US dollars. Retailers are free to set their own prices."


----------



## lars708

Dasbreenee no, that is not true Europe also sells 70% and Australia more than 90% which means that the European amiibo will surface earlier.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Europe and Australia are one single region for Nintendo don't worry i know what i'm talking about...


----------



## n64king

You're both way overshooting.
This was their official chart in February for regional shipments. I'm sure it's still roughly accurate for determining where they all go. 70% of Amiibos are not going to PAL.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> You're both way overshooting.
> This was their official chart in February for regional shipments. I'm sure it's still roughly accurate for determining where they all go. 70% of Amiibos are not going to PAL.



Nooo what i mean is that 70% of the amiibo shipped to Europe sold, same rule for the US. I know that the US get more amiibo in general but it is exactly the same in comparison. Only a small part of Europe major amiibo support (Luckily i am included) because a lot countries in Europe can not afford games so they get limited shipments which do not even sell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Australia sells over 90% of all amiibo which are shipped, that is why even common amiibo are sold out and can be considered rare there. (Which totally confirms my theory about restocks but that does not make sense for now) Do you get what i mean?


----------



## n64king

Yes I see. I get confused about what you say sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well it still worked for showing who's likely to get more amiibo.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Yes I see. I get confused about what you say sometimes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well it still worked for showing who's likely to get more amiibo.



Yeah sorry it is hard to speak proper english when you are foreign hahah!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am confused sometimes by which words i have to choose to let it be good english but it doesn't always turn out perfect xD


----------



## n64king

lars708 said:


> Yeah sorry it is hard to speak proper english when you are foreign hahah!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I am confused sometimes by which words i have to choose to let it be good english but it doesn't always turn out perfect xD



LOL It's alright! I just misunderstood. Your English is very good  Damn language!


----------



## lars708

Thank you! hahah! Let's hope for the best then... I still need that Dedede ._.


----------



## n64king

And I still need that Ike *never gonna find it here, have to order from PAL*


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> And I still need that Ike *never gonna find it here, have to order from PAL*



Yeah most webstores have him online here for the suggested re-tail price. (some not though, they adopt the rarity chart from the US and sell them for €50 even though there are plenty of them)


----------



## n64king

Goodness that's way too much. I'll just pretend Ike didn't happen and look forward to the others I want. If I can't get at least Robin I'll be slightly disappointed. *rattles nintendo* PLEASE!!! WHERE ARE ROBIN, CHARIZARD AND PACMAN PREORDERS GAAAH


----------



## JasonBurrows

The following items were delivered today while I was at college.

-Mario Party 10 with Mario Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Hori amiibo Trio case
-Bowser Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo
-Luigi Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Peach Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Yoshi Super Mario Collection amiibo
-Bowser Super Mario Collection amiibo
-x2 Toad Super Mario Collection amiibo


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Goodness that's way too much. I'll just pretend Ike didn't happen and look forward to the others I want. If I can't get at least Robin I'll be slightly disappointed. *rattles nintendo* PLEASE!!! WHERE ARE ROBIN, CHARIZARD AND PACMAN PREORDERS GAAAH



Whahahah! Don't worry, i bet amazon.de has some good deals! I know that a Dutch store has them online for €16 i guess, link here: http://www.mediamarkt.nl/webapp/wcs...annel=mmnlnl&searchParams=&path=&query=amiibo All amiibo listed there are available right now in that store but they do not ship worldwide i guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh he isn't available anymore... oops! xD but they got restock of Bowser, he is rare here odd enough but i am happy he is back! Maybe Ike will get a restock too soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> The following items were delivered today while I was at college.
> 
> -Mario Party 10 with Mario Super Mario Collection amiibo
> -Hori amiibo Trio case
> -Bowser Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo
> -Luigi Super Mario Collection amiibo
> -Peach Super Mario Collection amiibo
> -Yoshi Super Mario Collection amiibo
> -Bowser Super Mario Collection amiibo
> -x2 Toad Super Mario Collection amiibo



Nice! I envy you for that xD I want a Toad amiibo and Mario Party 10 actually, i do not need two of an amiibo that already exists hahah!

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Goodness that's way too much. I'll just pretend Ike didn't happen and look forward to the others I want. If I can't get at least Robin I'll be slightly disappointed. *rattles nintendo* PLEASE!!! WHERE ARE ROBIN, CHARIZARD AND PACMAN PREORDERS GAAAH



They do have permanent stock of Fox though, Pit used to be there too and Villager was there a week ago. (he lasted for just two days though, luckily i managed to snag one.) The ''Media Markt'' seems to get restocks every now and then already!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found a Ike at the Dutch Toys ''R'' Us for €14! That is really cheap here in Europe! Also they tend to have some Wii Fit-Trainer restocks lately... Link: http://www.toysrus.nl/family/index.jsp?categoryId=42989731&ab=NL_TH1_NintendoAmiibo

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way ''Niet Beschikbaar'' means not available and ''Beschikbaar'' means, you guessed it!: Available! Zelda is rare here for some reason so she is ''Niet Beschikbaar''


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Nice! I envy you for that xD I want a Toad amiibo and Mario Party 10 actually, i do not need two of an amiibo that already exists hahah!


I am a regular member of a Streetpass UK group and I have told the organiser (who is a personal friend of mine) that I would be unboxing all of my Super Mario Collection amiibo so that the group can use them in amiibo Party as the group are having a Mario Party event and *(typical me got the entire set. I have been doing that since Wave 1 of the Super Smash Bros. Collection)*... but I JUST had to watch this video and now I am not sure whether to unbox them as Yoshi, Toad and Mario had ONE month of production which to me, means they are rare... *sad face* I don't want to leave them all new and sealed...


----------



## n64king

It seems like there are a lot more stores for people to buy these in Europe than nearly anywhere else on the planet.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> It seems like there are a lot more stores for people to buy these in Europe than nearly anywhere else on the planet.



Hahah well The Netherlands is great for doing business for most companies, so they open their stores here too to get some extra bucks. That is why we do have a lot of webshops, most of them have foreign origins. The most popular native webshops are for example: Bol.com, BartSmit.nl (Like toys''R''us but there are retailers too everywhere) and the oldest of all which started out as an catalogue botique loooong ago: Wehkamp.nl


----------



## n64king

Amiibo talk has kind of slowed way down in general.


----------



## lars708

Yeahh sadly  I love to talk about those monsters xD


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Tomorrow the Super Mario series comes out!!


----------



## n64king

YOU PEOPLE BETTER NOT BUY UP ALL THE BOWSER. *I NEED ONE YOU HEAR ME I KNOW YOU SEE THIS.*


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> YOU PEOPLE BETTER NOT BUY UP ALL THE BOWSER. *I NEED ONE YOU HEAR ME I KNOW YOU SEE THIS.*



Sorry, I'm colorblind to the color black, it's too dark for my eyes. Don't know what you said, but I think my order of 50 MP10 Bowsers are here, time to cut off all of their heads and replace them with Villager's! It'll be like the glitch in training mode!


----------



## JasonBurrows

n64king said:


> YOU PEOPLE BETTER NOT BUY UP ALL THE BOWSER. *I NEED ONE YOU HEAR ME I KNOW YOU SEE THIS.*


oh crap... I bought a Bowser a while back when he was released and then I received a second Bowser from Nintendo Store with my order and then I ordered a Super Mario Collection Bowser because I have to have the entire set, like always.


----------



## matt

I bought a few bowsers too

- - - Post Merge - - -

The last of argos stock I might add


----------



## Javocado

There's an Amiibo app up for iOS called "Amiibo UCG"
I haven't gotten around to getting it because it costs a dollar and I don't feel like getting an iTunes gift card yet lol but it looks pretty sweet. 

Gives you up to date amiibo descriptions and availability, option of managing your collection, helps you stay up to date with the latest Amiibo news etc.


----------



## lars708

Let me guess, only news and updates for American regions?
It sometimes really sucks to live in Europe, a lot of people forget you, even Nintendo does!
I mean, Earthbound! A lot of people in the US are complaining about Mother 1 and 3 not being released there
but we did not even get Mother 2 or Earthbound! (same game i know...)
They did eventually release it on the Wii U Virtual Console though,
it is such a dark game with all those zombies and stuff, not the usual Nintendo formula!
I really like it though, another unreleased SNES game in Europe is Mario RPG.
Does anybody know if it is released on the (EU) Virtual Console?


Speaking of which, (i am going a bit off topic here but i am just being curious lol)
What Virtual Console games do you have and do you actually like?
For example: i bought Kirby's Fun Pak (Kirby Super Star for US) and i really like it! (Played the DS version too)
Aaaaand i bought Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island,
that is a waste of money in my opinion,
i should've kept my credit for the new Mario & Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars.
Which of course is out already in the US but we have to wait an additional month...

Sorry for going a bit off topic!


----------



## n64king

Actually if I have to buy the Smash Bowser I'm not even mad. Both are pretty cool but Super Mario version is huge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Let me guess, only news and updates for American regions?
> It sometimes really sucks to live in Europe, a lot of people forget you, even Nintendo does!



Tomorrow is North American release date for Super Mario Amiibo series. Not sure if anyone else gets them.
Nintendo really forgets Europe sometimes. Eurowho? It feels like they just got around to finally giving Europe a majority of the 3DS stuff, but they still kinda forget you guys have WiiUs. They only remembered America's WiiU bounty like a year ago.


----------



## lars708

Lol do you have the Smash bros. Bowser? That one tend to fall a lot, it doesn't really stand sturdy, the mass isn't reall balanced in the middle, it is all to one side which makes the Bowser Smash Bros. amiibo really unsteady. That is also why that same amiibo has extra plastic under his arm in the box, so he will not fall over.


----------



## n64king

No, 1001st.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Lol do you have the Smash bros. Bowser? That one tend to fall a lot, it doesn't really stand sturdy, the mass isn't reall balanced in the middle, it is all to one side which makes the Bowser Smash Bros. amiibo really unsteady. That is also why that same amiibo has extra plastic under his arm in the box, so he will not fall over.



Oh jeeze, no I don't have him but thanks for that warning haha. I haven't even heard that before. Well if he stands up at least part of the time I think I'll be okay, but I'm still hoping I can snag a Super Mario one shhh blahblahblah don't tell me I'm not going to get one!


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> Only when it's crisis.



Whahah! Also you should be fine when you leave your Bowser on a hard surface i left it on top of a pile of clothes once and it quickly rolled off it onto the stairs, bounced all the way down and smacked the ground with his face. There isn't any sign of wear though xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i know somebody who managed to snag a Bowser from the Super Mario collection and that one seems to be better in all possible ways, you might want to get that Bowser if you see one! But the Smash Bros. one is fine too, believe me, they all look gorgeous!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh Wehkamp just got a restock of Wii Fit-Trainer, Toad, Rosalina and Toon Link! It is such a let down that my parents will not allow me to buy amiibo hahah!

- - - Post Merge - - -

They also got Yoshi and Donkey Kong which were sold out there for a long time but they are back, dunno how they could sell out though. Only Wehkamp got the Yoshi and Donkey Kong amiibo sold out, all the other stores here in the Netherlands got them in great numbers xD I know some stores where they ONLY have Donkey Kong and Yoshi! Ohh!! DOES THIS MEAN THAT MARIO IS GETTING RARE? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh and Nedgame got a Zelda restock! She is rare as hell here, just like Little Mac. (Luckily i got her in time) And surprisingly enough EU Villagers too (They normally import from Japan) for €25 though. It is still better than the usual €70 on the Dutch e-bay but i think retailers should not participate in this scalping problem...


----------



## Javocado

Considering going to Wal-Mart tomorrow at the buttcrack of dawn for dat Gold Mario.
Even if he's not on deck, I'll walk out with something I don't have since I'm missing most of the commons hehe.
;B


----------



## n64king

Javocado said:


> Considering going to Wal-Mart tomorrow at the buttcrack of dawn for dat Gold Mario.
> Even if he's not on deck, I'll walk out with something I don't have since I'm missing most of the commons hehe.
> ;B



Oh crap it all. I kinda forgot I wanted to do that too! UGGGGHHH NOOOO I DONT WANT TO!! 
I'm gonna race to the ghetto walmart first cause I'm hoping people are too afraid to go in there to buy an Amiibo. Otherwise I'm gonna crisscross the whole valley for nothing x_x


----------



## Jarrad

Javocado said:


> Considering going to Wal-Mart tomorrow at the buttcrack of dawn for dat Gold Mario.
> Even if he's not on deck, I'll walk out with something I don't have since I'm missing most of the commons hehe.
> ;B



good luck lol
i swear somewhere it said that there were only going to be like 1-3 golden amiibos per walmart


----------



## n64king

Bleh 1-6 seems to be the norm.


----------



## Javocado

Jarrad said:


> good luck lol
> i swear somewhere it said that there were only going to be like 1-3 golden amiibos per walmart



I saw that too dude and I hope it's bogus lol.
I think I have good chances though I mean if anyone is there I am a track star and could totally outrun them to the golden guy.


----------



## Jarrad

n64king said:


> Bleh 1-6 seems to be the norm.









4-6
gl guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I saw that too dude and I hope it's bogus lol.
> I think I have good chances though I mean if anyone is there I am a track star and could totally outrun them to the golden guy.



turn up a while before it opens! weren't there lines for the first batch of smash amiibos?


----------



## Jake

Australia isn't even getting gold silver Mario LOL idc they look cheap why can't there be gold yoshi


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> Australia isn't even getting gold silver Mario LOL idc they look cheap why can't there be gold yoshi



Nor is the UK

i didn't even know there were silver marios? I thought it was only gold


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jake. said:


> Australia isn't even getting gold silver Mario LOL idc they look cheap why can't there be gold yoshi



I'd be happy with a gold Yoshi. Especially if they could make him in his final smash form


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> Nor is the UK
> 
> i didn't even know there were silver marios? I thought it was only gold



I thought uk/eu was getting in April??


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> I thought uk/eu was getting in April??



Nope, I've heard nothing of a european release. 

Tbh I was expecting the gold amiibo to be made of metal and sprayed w/ gold paint :/


----------



## n64king

I'm not going to buy it if it looks like it'll chip or flake or something else awful. Like clump marks or streaks like some of them can have. Even that one that's in the Nintendo World store or w/e in New York has streaks on it's arm. Couldn't they at least do a really good one for that display? Pfft.


----------



## Javocado

Some dude I know in a FB group got rekt.
He was in line to get a Gold Mario and there was a squad of 8 people in front of him. This squad all knew each other, they weren't just 8 random people.
8 Gold Mario's were stocked and that whole squad as you guessed got all eight of them.

rip rip rip


----------



## Nerd House

*Almost bought a Link amiibo today, decided against it in the end.*


----------



## Flop

In line of 8 people for a gold mario amiibo.  There are apparently 15 coming in tonight. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Flop

I GOT IT WOOOO


----------



## Javocado

Flop said:


> I GOT IT WOOOO



pics!!!!


----------



## Flop

Me and my girlfriend both got one 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> View attachment 87401
> Me and my girlfriend both got one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 87403



that is quiet honestly the worst pic ive ever seen. thank god its sideways


----------



## Javocado

Flop said:


> View attachment 87401
> Me and my girlfriend both got one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 87403



nice
i guess u can call her ur amiboo
ohohoho but nice pickups pal


----------



## Flop

Javocado said:


> nice
> i guess u can call her ur amiboo
> ohohoho but nice pickups pal


Actually it's amiibae but thanks anyway <3


----------



## Cress

So you lick your amiibos and I rub mine on my chin. We seem pretty normal.


----------



## lars708

Flop said:


> Actually it's amiibae but thanks anyway <3



Mehh not even wanting it, it is not going to be released in Europe i guess so i am not jealous at all.
But if it is going to be released in Europe, nahh i will just spray paint a Mario amiibo and paint the details grey,
just like the original one!
(I hate how it doesn't even appear gold in-game...)


----------



## Javocado

haha wal-mart savage as hell


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> haha wal-mart savage as hell
> View attachment 87426



they lock them in cages here lol


----------



## Mioki

Javocado said:


> haha wal-mart savage as hell
> View attachment 87426



LMFAO! I wonder what kind of drama concerning these has occurred at my local Walmart.


----------



## Zane

Javocado said:


> haha wal-mart savage as hell
> View attachment 87426



omf
collectors crying their eyes out


----------



## lars708

I would still buy it though, i actually open my amiibo and use them, so i do not mind the boxes too much! I'd rather have an amiibo in the best shape possible but sometimes there is no other way... I always cut out the bottom and get the amiibo out so i can keep the boxes!


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw brother's Amiibo's come today
tfw Toad amiibo
tfw it's not mine

I'm crying my eyes out.


----------



## Jake

ITS MARCH 21 WHERR IS YOSHI


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> ITS MARCH 21 WHERR IS YOSHI



Really? It is still the 20th here....


----------



## Jake

lars708 said:


> Really? It is still the 20th here....



It is 21st I am p sure I know the date


----------



## Javocado

8 Gold Mario's
I was #10 in line
rip rip rip

I'm salty as hell
Some little stuck up runt got the last one and then he had to nerve to brag about his wft little mac and villager on God he was about to catch these hands fam


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> 8 Gold Mario's
> I was #10 in line
> rip rip rip
> 
> I'm salty as hell
> Some little stuck up runt got the last one and then he had to nerve to brag about his wft little mac and villager on God he was about to catch these hands fam



If I were you I would've tripped him over and then stepped on his amiibo


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> It is 21st I am p sure I know the date



I trust you don't worry, maybe it is because of the different time zone. Today is Mario Party 10 launch day which confirms that it is the 20th of march at least here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> 8 Gold Mario's
> I was #10 in line
> rip rip rip
> 
> I'm salty as hell
> Some little stuck up runt got the last one and then he had to nerve to brag about his wft little mac and villager on God he was about to catch these hands fam



Omg i know what you mean! I had that situation with Dedede... I do not care too much about the Gold Mario though, i do not necessarly need it. I do need King Dedede though. Ness, Lucina and Wario are high priority too here! What amiibo do you actually need? Like the ''you won't survive without them'' amiibo xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I need Ness!!

But they still haven't opened preorders for wave 4 in the US. I'm getting a little tired of waiting


----------



## lars708

Lol i can not pre order at all, my parents would kill me! I will just hope some generous guy gives it for my birthday! XD It is my only hope... how dramatic!


----------



## Meline

Jake. said:


> ITS MARCH 21 WHERR IS YOSHI



My work got the new amiibo's in yesterday, including new yoshi.
Omg he looks so adorable!


----------



## oath2order

Got to work few minutes ago.

We have TOOOOOOAAAAADDDD


----------



## Jarrad

oath2order said:


> Got to work few minutes ago.
> 
> We have TOOOOOOAAAAADDDD



but what about gold mario?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I need Ness!!
> 
> But they still haven't opened preorders for wave 4 in the US. I'm getting a little tired of waiting



ness is the only amiiboo i care about atm


----------



## Flop

Just picked up the Mario Party 10 bundle and the new Mario Party amiibos


----------



## Ragdoll

srry I was high af


----------



## Amissapanda

Snagged 2 Gold Marios today, and 4/5 of the new Super Mario Edition set (minus Toad and bundle!Mario). I'm all set on wedding gifts for my younger bro and his fiancee now. : )


----------



## Jake

Where is yoshi


----------



## Amissapanda

Jake. said:


> Where is yoshi



He's currently in stock on GameStop's site if you want him that badly.


----------



## Jake

Amissapanda said:


> He's currently in stock on GameStop's site if you want him that badly.



I am Australia so don't have but I just went to store and they had 2 of each super Mario ones also not relevant but they had like 20 Majoras mask XLs??? Lol weren't they meant to be limited edition


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jake. said:


> but they had like 20 Majoras mask XLs??? Lol weren't they meant to be limited edition



Brb crying my eyes out because I wanted one and couldn't get one so I settled for the red one and now this


----------



## Murray

i just got mp bundle with mario amiibo + yoshi peach and toad!!!!1


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> i just got mp bundle with mario amiibo + yoshi peach and toad!!!!1



I hope you bought two of each and kept one batch in new and sealed condition (including the mp bundle)


----------



## Zane

Ordered Yoshi and Toad through Amazon earlier because i hate having money apparently, and now suddenly the MP Bowser is sold out online everywhere so I guess I'm gonna have to actually go to a store somewhere to get it. B( While i was checking for it on Best Buy's site I briefly saw two Gold Mario's in stock, one even made it into my cart. :OO


----------



## lars708

Zane said:


> Ordered Yoshi and Toad through Amazon earlier because i hate having money apparently, and now suddenly the MP Bowser is sold out online everywhere so I guess I'm gonna have to actually go to a store somewhere to get it. B( While i was checking for it on Best Buy's site I briefly saw two Gold Mario's in stock, one even made it into my cart. :OO



Is that actually possible? Gold Mario is a Walmart exclusive amiibo... So it is pretty odd that Best Buy has them in stock!


----------



## Zane

lars708 said:


> Is that actually possible? Gold Mario is a Walmart exclusive amiibo... So it is pretty odd that Best Buy has them in stock!



Oh, I'm in Canada so it's not Walmart exclusive here. It's also getting released later (April 10th I think), conveniently after Amiibo's increase in price lol


----------



## lars708

Zane said:


> Oh, I'm in Canada so it's not Walmart exclusive here. It's also getting released later (April 10th I think), conveniently after Amiibo's increase in price lol



Oh okay, cool that it?s not exclusive in Canada but it sucks that it releases after the price increase. We in Europe did not get any announcements for either the Gold and Silver Mario amiibo. I guess that it will never come but i do not mind. I only buy amiibo because i like the figure, not for the rarity. I think that a gold Mario amiibo does not make any sense at all and is only made to increase sales. Nintendo just knows that this is going to be sold out. It?s like instant money!


----------



## Peppy Wendy

My Brother has a lot amiibo figures he uses them for Mario. I buy Little mac for his birthday, i not have seen him in a store though.
Is he hard to find or am i just blind? He always says that amiibo are scarce around the world. But i hope not because i want to give little mac for present! Do you have tips for my?


----------



## Chris

Peppy Wendy said:


> My Brother has a lot amiibo figures he uses them for Mario. I buy Little mac for his birthday, i not have seen him in a store though.
> Is he hard to find or am i just blind? He always says that amiibo are scarce around the world. But i hope not because i want to give little mac for present! Do you have tips for my?



Unfortunately yes, some amiibo can be extremely hard to come by - especially Little Mac. I'd actually recommend buying your brother something else unless you're really determined to get him this. Otherwise you're going to be looking at possibly importing and/or spend more than the cost of a full price game on something that usually costs $13 / ?10-15.



Got Justin Toad yesterday! 
Time to hunt for pixel Toad!


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Snagged 2 Gold Marios today


I told my brother this and he immediately asked me "Are they willing to sell one?" lmao

You lucky so and so though 8(


----------



## Peppy Wendy

Tina said:


> Unfortunately yes, some amiibo can be extremely hard to come by - especially Little Mac. I'd actually recommend buying your brother something else unless you're really determined to get him this. Otherwise you're going to be looking at possibly importing and/or spend more than the cost of a full price game on something that usually costs $13 / ?10-15.
> 
> 
> 
> Got Justin Toad yesterday!
> Time to hunt for pixel Toad!



You are right i think and i wrote some things wrong, i am a bit young and i am dutch so my english isnt the best you will see here on tbt! Thanks for the tip though, i will try a Fox amiibo then, that one is easy to find here.


----------



## lars708

Peppy Wendy said:


> You are right i think and i wrote some things wrong, i am a bit young and i am dutch so my english isnt the best you will see here on tbt! Thanks for the tip though, i will try a Fox amiibo then, that one is easy to find here.



I do not think that it is a smart idea to discuss this here if you want to surprise me with a amiibo lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dit zou je met priv? berichten moeten doen Jytte hahah


----------



## abby534534

Where do you guys buy your amiibo? Is there a best place to buy them?

I've seen them at Target, Walmart, Gamestop, and Best Buy. Is there anywhere else? (besides online)


----------



## Amissapanda

abby534534 said:


> Where do you guys buy your amiibo? Is there a best place to buy them?
> 
> I've seen them at Target, Walmart, Gamestop, and Best Buy. Is there anywhere else? (besides online)



I get most of mine from GameStop/Wal-Mart, since there's no Target or Best Buy anywhere near here. I have gotten the best quality ones so far from GameStop and the one I ordered online from Target. Amazon has dropped the ball a few times with painting jobs.

They also sell them at Toys R' Us, though, if you have any of those near you.


----------



## Flop

Amissapanda said:


> I get most of mine from GameStop/Wal-Mart, since there's no Target or Best Buy anywhere near here. I have gotten the best quality ones so far from GameStop and the one I ordered online from Target. Amazon has dropped the ball a few times with painting jobs.
> 
> They also sell them at Toys R' Us, though, if you have any of those near you.


You can't possibly blame the retailers for bad paint jobs. They're just as blind-sided to the condition of the Amibos when they receive them as you are.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

Yes me brother got me a super mario collection peach amiibo for me! It is larger than his one so he is jealous now and i am not! I have the better one! Silly brother

- - - Post Merge - - -



abby534534 said:


> Where do you guys buy your amiibo? Is there a best place to buy them?
> 
> I've seen them at Target, Walmart, Gamestop, and Best Buy. Is there anywhere else? (besides online)



I buy from bart smit and intertoys


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> You can't possibly blame the retailers for bad paint jobs. They're just as blind-sided to the condition of the Amibos when they receive them as you are.


What do u mean I thought they were shipped to the retailer as blank models for them to paint and package themselves??


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> What do u mean I thought they were shipped to the retailer as blank models for them to paint and package themselves??



X'D That would be funny though, i would like to see it live then! By the way, how did you get that bell bag collectible? It looks cool


----------



## Amissapanda

Flop said:


> You can't possibly blame the retailers for bad paint jobs. They're just as blind-sided to the condition of the Amibos when they receive them as you are.



I'm not blaming them for the paint job. They look at them before they ship them, I assume. They made the choice not to send me one that had a better paint job. And this one was pretty obviously bad just by looking at the package. So yes, I put that on them. It could just be my bad duck, but they probably didn't care what the condition was of what they were shipping to me.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not blaming them for the paint job. They look at them before they ship them, I assume. They made the choice not to send me one that had a better paint job. And this one was pretty obviously bad just by looking at the package. So yes, I put that on them. It could just be my bad duck, but they probably didn't care what the condition was of what they were shipping to me.



I are think that they keep the nicer ones for the stores themselves indeed because nicer ones appeal people to buy the amiibo. Do not you think that too?


----------



## oath2order

Bought Bowser too


----------



## lars708

So how was the amiibo hunt for everyone? I heard that the new Super Mario collection amiibo figures are quite hard to find and are not manufactured that much. Even the webshops here in the Netherlands have increased the prices for them already, and i thought Nintendo said that they won't be too rare.

How many did you get of each? Did you actually get one of every amiibo? Were you lucky enough to find a Gold Mario limited edition amiibo? Were there plenty available in your store? And can you possibly post a picture of your collection? I am curious about how many and which amiibo everyone has.


----------



## Amissapanda

lars708 said:


> So how was the amiibo hunt for everyone? I heard that the new Super Mario collection amiibo figures are quite hard to find and are not manufactured that much. Even the webshops here in the Netherlands have increased the prices for them already, and i thought Nintendo said that they won't be too rare.
> 
> How many did you get of each? Did you actually get one of every amiibo? Were you lucky enough to find a Gold Mario limited edition amiibo? Were there plenty available in your store? And can you possibly post a picture of your collection? I am curious about how many and which amiibo everyone has.



I ducked out more than I expected to, but I do live in the middle of nowhere, so there are no rushes into the stores or anything like in bigger cities. I snagged two Gold Marios (one for myself and one for my younger brother and his fiancee), and I also was fortunate enough to get the last that my tiny local GameStop of the Super Mario Edition amiibos, minus Toad. 

Coincidentally, I took pictures yesterday, so I can just post those.







My full collection so far, with Toad on the way and Shulk eventually shipping in May. I have a Gold Mario, too, but he's still in his box, so he's not in the photo. It's probably easy to tell who my favorites are so far out of the ones I have. : P






And these are the five I'm sending out west to my younger brother and his fiancee. In a completely serious sense, they asked for amiibos/games that they didn't have for wedding presents (they're getting married this coming summer). So I decided to get them the Super Mario Edition set which I scrambled around for yesterday. If I can't find another Toad, I'll probably end up giving them my Toad that I ordered, which should be in next week.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

Amissapanda said:


> I ducked out more than I expected to, but I do live in the middle of nowhere, so there are no rushes into the stores or anything like in bigger cities. I snagged two Gold Marios (one for myself and one for my younger brother and his fiancee), and I also was fortunate enough to get the last that my tiny local GameStop of the Super Mario Edition amiibos, minus Toad.
> 
> Coincidentally, I took pictures yesterday, so I can just post those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full collection so far, with Toad on the way and Shulk eventually shipping in May. I have a Gold Mario, too, but he's still in his box, so he's not in the photo. It's probably easy to tell who my favorites are so far out of the ones I have. : P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the five I'm sending out west to my younger brother and his fiancee. In a completely serious sense, they asked for amiibos/games that they didn't have for wedding presents (they're getting married this coming summer). So I decided to get them the Super Mario Edition set which I scrambled around for yesterday. If I can't find another Toad, I'll probably end up giving them my Toad that I ordered, which should be in next week.



How nice of you!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm REALLY feeling it owning my Shulk amiibo. 
It is in pristine collectors condition too.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> I'm REALLY feeling it owning my Shulk amiibo.
> It is in pristine collectors condition too.



Ah very nice!! I've heard Shulk is rare, or at least in my country.


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ah very nice!! I've heard Shulk is rare, or at least in my country.


I was quite lucky due to the fact that Nintendo Store, GAME AND Amazon UK all cancelled many preorders for Shulk, but GAME shipped mine out without an issue.

I think Shulk is legitimately rare everywhere to be completely honest.


----------



## Cress

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2zs0tl/i_was_at_petsmart_earlier_today_i_can_confirm/
I really love reddit sometimes.


----------



## lars708

I hope that they are right! I can not buy him in the near future so i hope he will be around for quite a long time!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Are there any other games other then Mario Party 10 and SSB that have/going to have Amiibo?


----------



## -Aaron

Amiibos are doing fine I guess, only missing Villager and Gold Mario.
Feels like I'm getting desperate, since I have a slew of stuff ready to trade for Gold Mario, even cash.

But, I'm just going to wait until I can secure a Gold Mario on April 10.

EDIT: Rosie, Splatoon is rumored to have amiibo as well.


----------



## Chris

lars708 said:


> How many did you get of each? Did you actually get one of every amiibo? Were you lucky enough to find a Gold Mario limited edition amiibo? Were there plenty available in your store? And can you possibly post a picture of your collection? I am curious about how many and which amiibo everyone has.



I've only bought one of each that I wanted and I bought them all online. I've bought multiples of a couple amiibo, but I bought them to send to Justin rather than to hoard or sell on. The only one I regret not preordering is Shulk. 

No Gold Mario here, otherwise I would've tried to get one! Fingers crossed they'll announce him in Europe. 

My collection so far:




 I'm planning to unbox them either once I've moved to my new flat or when I can find an appropriate carry case I like. If I do so now I fear they'll get damaged in the move.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Tina said:


> I've only bought one of each that I wanted and I bought them all online. I've bought multiples of a couple amiibo, but I bought them to send to Justin rather than to hoard or sell on. The only one I regret not preordering is Shulk.
> 
> No Gold Mario here, otherwise I would've tried to get one! Fingers crossed they'll announce him in Europe.
> 
> My collection so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to unbox them either once I've moved to my new flat or when I can find an appropriate carry case I like. If I do so now I fear they'll get damaged in the move.



Very nice collection!! Wow, you have Marth, Villager and Rosalina! I've heard those are rare!

I may get into collecting Amiibo, but I know for sure I will never have a complete collection.


----------



## lars708

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Very nice collection!! Wow, you have Marth, Villager and Rosalina! I've heard those are rare!
> 
> I may get into collecting Amiibo, but I know for sure I will never have a complete collection.



Zelda is rare too in Europe! I know it's odd, but even Kirby is hard to find here lol


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> Zelda is rare too in Europe! I know it's odd, but even Kirby is hard to find here lol



Really?! I see those two in like all of the stores in Canada!


----------



## Chris

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Very nice collection!! Wow, you have Marth, Villager and Rosalina! I've heard those are rare!
> 
> I may get into collecting Amiibo, but I know for sure I will never have a complete collection.



I had a lot of luck with those ones. 

Villager was actually what kick-started it all for me! I spent a while trying to hunt down Villager as a Christmas present for Justin because I knew he wanted one. I ended up having to import one from Japan, and after having it sat in my room for a while I kind of regretted not getting myself one too (not that I could have: the site I used had a one-per-person limit) but at the same time was glad I couldn't, because I didn't want to get caught up in the amiibo fad. Around a fortnight later I checked Amazon UK and on the off-chance found Villager going for around ?13 (standard retail price for amiibo here is between ?10-15)! I hesitated, but ordered him anyway - figured I could sell him on eBay if I changed my mind. Glad I acted fast - he sold out within an hour of me ordering him! 

I managed to get Marth for ?14.99 on eBay by chance last month! The listing had only been up an hour or so and it was morning UK-time. Swooped in on that, especially as Marth is actually a character I really like and play a lot. I picked up Ike around the same time, and I've Robin and Lucina on preorder to complete the _FE:A_ characters. Now I just need to get round to actually buying the game; I loved the demo.

As for Rosalina, I managed to preorder her when she first went up on Amazon UK for ?10.85.  I was so glad. I never intended to get so into amiibo, but I said right back when they were shown at E3 that if they made a Rosalina one then I wouldn't be able to resist buying her.


I'll never have a complete collection either, but I'm happy enough just to get the ones I like best.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Tina said:


> I had a lot of luck with those ones.
> 
> Villager was actually what kick-started it all for me! I spent a while trying to hunt down Villager as a Christmas present for Justin because I knew he wanted one. I ended up having to import one from Japan, and after having it sat in my room for a while I kind of regretted not getting myself one too (not that I could have: the site I used had a one-per-person limit) but at the same time was glad I couldn't, because I didn't want to get caught up in the amiibo fad. Around a fortnight later I checked Amazon UK and on the off-chance found Villager going for around ?13 (standard retail price for amiibo here is between ?10-15)! I hesitated, but ordered him anyway - figured I could sell him on eBay if I changed my mind. Glad I acted fast - he sold out within an hour of me ordering him!
> 
> I managed to get Marth for ?14.99 on eBay by chance last month! The listing had only been up an hour or so and it was morning UK-time. Swooped in on that, especially as Marth is actually a character I really like and play a lot. I picked up Ike around the same time, and I've Robin and Lucina on preorder to complete the _FE:A_ characters. Now I just need to get round to actually buying the game; I loved the demo.
> 
> As for Rosalina, I managed to preorder her when she first went up on Amazon UK for ?10.85.  I was so glad. I never intended to get so into amiibo, but I said right back when they were shown at E3 that if they made a Rosalina one then I wouldn't be able to resist buying her.
> 
> 
> I'll never have a complete collection either, but I'm happy enough just to get the ones I like best.



Wow, you were lucky!!


The only one I have at the moment is Pikachu, and I love the quality of the figures!! I think I may get Yoshi at some point cause he's adorable :3


----------



## lars708

Tina said:


> I had a lot of luck with those ones.
> 
> Villager was actually what kick-started it all for me! I spent a while trying to hunt down Villager as a Christmas present for Justin because I knew he wanted one. I ended up having to import one from Japan, and after having it sat in my room for a while I kind of regretted not getting myself one too (not that I could have: the site I used had a one-per-person limit) but at the same time was glad I couldn't, because I didn't want to get caught up in the amiibo fad. Around a fortnight later I checked Amazon UK and on the off-chance found Villager going for around ?13 (standard retail price for amiibo here is between ?10-15)! I hesitated, but ordered him anyway - figured I could sell him on eBay if I changed my mind. Glad I acted fast - he sold out within an hour of me ordering him!
> 
> I managed to get Marth for ?14.99 on eBay by chance last month! The listing had only been up an hour or so and it was morning UK-time. Swooped in on that, especially as Marth is actually a character I really like and play a lot. I picked up Ike around the same time, and I've Robin and Lucina on preorder to complete the _FE:A_ characters. Now I just need to get round to actually buying the game; I loved the demo.
> 
> As for Rosalina, I managed to preorder her when she first went up on Amazon UK for ?10.85.  I was so glad. I never intended to get so into amiibo, but I said right back when they were shown at E3 that if they made a Rosalina one then I wouldn't be able to resist buying her.
> 
> 
> I'll never have a complete collection either, but I'm happy enough just to get the ones I like best.



Wow some amii-luck going on there! I wish i could tell a similar story! But no, i do have Villager but no story behind it, i just bought it before the amiibo craze began to form, it was such a beautiful view seeing plenty of every amiibo around...


----------



## Murray

Tina said:


> I've only bought one of each that I wanted and I bought them all online. I've bought multiples of a couple amiibo, but I bought them to send to Justin rather than to hoard or sell on. The only one I regret not preordering is Shulk.
> 
> No Gold Mario here, otherwise I would've tried to get one! Fingers crossed they'll announce him in Europe.
> 
> My collection so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to unbox them either once I've moved to my new flat or when I can find an appropriate carry case I like. If I do so now I fear they'll get damaged in the move.



am i the only person who opens and uses their amiibo???


----------



## -Aaron

Murray said:


> am i the only person who has opens and uses their amiibo???


I use them, they're better off open anyway, since the boxes take up so much room. I've seen some crazy ones though, where people cover their walls with amiibos, just like how you see them in your local department store.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Murray said:


> am i the only person who opens and uses their amiibo???



I only have one so far, and it's opened and I used it in Sm4sh. I plan on getting Ness and he will be opened and used.


----------



## lars708

Murray said:


> am i the only person who opens and uses their amiibo???



Nope i opened all 10 in my possesion!
Mario, Luigi, Peach, Bowser, Rosalina, Yoshi, Villager, Zelda, Kirby and Pit are all being used!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do not rip the box open though, i nicely cut out the bottom to get out the amiibo, put the plastic back in the box and keep the box somewhere safe. You really can not tell the difference between a new and opened amiibo when i put a figure back in!


----------



## Amissapanda

Murray said:


> am i the only person who opens and uses their amiibo???



Sure you are. : P That's why I posted a picture with mine all set out and sorted in a formation in a picture.

For the record, I'm sure some people are keeping them boxed in the hopes that they'll eventually gain value as collector's items. But for me, frankly, I've always wanted Nintendo figures and I love collecting little things like that, so this was a dream come true for me. Now I just really need Ness and I will finally own _EarthBound/Mother 2_ official merchandise.


----------



## Cress

Murray said:


> am i the only person who opens and uses their amiibo???



I use then, I don't care at all about rarity since I never plan on reselling anything I own as a collector item. I don't need money from selling other people's products.

And they just look so trapped in their boxes.


----------



## Zane

PuffleKirby21 said:


> And they just look so trapped in their boxes.



free them


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm legit feeling bad for those figurines now. Thanks, guys. LOL.


----------



## Holla

Zane said:


> free them



Lol I agree I open all mine be it common, uncommon, rare, unicorn etc. they were made to be figures and to have features within games. You can't get a good 360 degree view of them in the box and using them in games is fun even if it's still fairly limited. ^.^


----------



## Murray

In case anyone didn't find out (idk if it has been posted here already) but gold mario has a unique nfc to normal mario. In mp10 amiibo party it comes with a rare gold token already unlocked... who knows what else!!


----------



## Flop

Holla said:


> Lol I agree I open all mine be it common, uncommon, rare, unicorn etc. they were made to be figures and to have features within games. You can't get a good 360 degree view of them in the box and using them in games is fun even if it's still fairly limited. ^.^


Thissssss

I hate people that collect them just to not use them.


----------



## strawberrywine

Flop said:


> Thissssss
> 
> I hate people that collect them just to not use them.



They look pretty in the box to me


----------



## Javocado

Here's the whole squad!


----------



## mynooka

Javocado said:


> Here's the whole squad!



Nice collection!  I only have the two Links and a Zelda one.  I'm really interested in getting a Mega Man one but haven't had any success in stores.

Did you get your Mega Man in a store or just buy it online somewhere?


----------



## Javocado

mynooka said:


> Nice collection!  I only have the two Links and a Zelda one.  I'm really interested in getting a Mega Man one but haven't had any success in stores.
> 
> Did you get your Mega Man in a store or just buy it online somewhere?



I got Megaman from a pal right from the forums along with Marth and Lucario (bless his fckn soul)
He's becoming more common than he was at first so you might be able to get one online for a good price!


----------



## mynooka

Javocado said:


> I got Megaman from a pal right from the forums along with Marth and Lucario (bless his fckn soul)
> He's becoming more common than he was at first so you might be able to get one online for a good price!



Wow!  That's awesome!  Yea I'm hoping to get it for close to $15 if not as close to retail price as possible.  Definitely under $20 if I can.  

Just curious, did you trade tbt for them or how did that work?  You don't have to reveal too much if you don't want to lol


----------



## Javocado

mynooka said:


> Wow!  That's awesome!  Yea I'm hoping to get it for close to $15 if not as close to retail price as possible.  Definitely under $20 if I can.
> 
> Just curious, did you trade tbt for them or how did that work?  You don't have to reveal too much if you don't want to lol



I believe you can get him online through Wal-Mart right now!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mega-Man-Amiibo-Wii-U/41488613


They were a gift!
And I plan on returning the favor very soon!!


----------



## mynooka

Javocado said:


> I believe you can get him online through Wal-Mart right now!
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mega-Man-Amiibo-Wii-U/41488613
> 
> 
> They were a gift!
> And I plan on returning the favor very soon!!



You know that moment on The Price is Right, when they show you "A NEW CARRRRR!!!"

...pretty sure that just happened here 

Seriously, thanks though lol my Google skills need some practice


----------



## Javocado

mynooka said:


> You know that moment on The Price is Right, when they show you "A NEW CARRRRR!!!"
> 
> ...pretty sure that just happened here
> 
> Seriously, thanks though lol my Google skills need some practice




No problemo.
I was browsing Wal-Mart online to see when it opens before I tried my hand at getting the elusive Gold Mario and in doing so I skimmed their amiibo online catalog and I totally remember Megaman being available when I looked so you lucked out haha!


----------



## Chris

Murray said:


> am i the only person who opens and uses their amiibo???



I gave my reason for not opening mine in the post you quoted: I'll be moving (twice!) this year and I haven't found a practical way to store them yet so they get to my new flat safely. Otherwise they would all be open and prettily arranged! 

However, I do intend to open Toad next time I play _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_.


----------



## Murray

Tina said:


> I gave my reason for not opening mine in the post you quoted: I'll be moving (twice!) this year and I haven't found a practical way to store them yet so they get to my new flat safely. Otherwise they would all be open and prettily arranged!
> 
> However, I do intend to open Toad next time I play _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_.



amiibo aren't for 'arranging prettily' you gotta play with them!!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Murray said:


> amiibo aren't for 'arranging prettily' you gotta play with them!!!



Exactly! I can't wait to use my Pikachu Amiibo <3 Cmon Nintendo, release Amiibo support for regular 3DS!!


----------



## Chris

Murray said:


> amiibo aren't for 'arranging prettily' you gotta play with them!!!



I'll play with them when Nintendo give them better in-game functionality!  

So far _MP10 _(which I don't have) and _Captain Toad_ have the best uses for amiibo IMO.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

The Pacman Amiibo is going to be avalible on Hyrule Warriors. 

Now that just blew my mind.


----------



## oswaldies

I don't have a Wii U so I didn't buy one :c
I would wanna try to get Shulk though because he is my boyfriend~


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I still don't have any Amiibo yet, but I've been informed that a local retailer has got Yoshi in stock again, so once I have a bit more money, I'll be ordering it.

Do you guys have any suggestions what I should do with them once I start collecting? Should I get as many as I can, or just the characters my friends and I use in case we decide to have a Smash session?


----------



## lars708

sailoreamon said:


> I don't have a Wii U so I didn't buy one :c
> I would wanna try to get Shulk though because he is my boyfriend~



Hahah! Good luck in finding a Shulk, he is pretty rare you know! Where do you live by the way? I live in Europe and a lot of stores did not even get their Shulks. I know a shop who did not even get at least one Sonic OR Mega Man!


----------



## oswaldies

lars708 said:


> Hahah! Good luck in finding a Shulk, he is pretty rare you know! Where do you live by the way? I live in Europe and a lot of stores did not even get their Shulks. I know a shop who did not even get at least one Sonic OR Mega Man!



A few of my friends got Shulk so I guess he's not rare here c:


----------



## lars708

sailoreamon said:


> A few of my friends got Shulk so I guess he's not rare here c:



Omg! Cool! I do not really want him though, the only amiibo i want from wave 4 is King Dedede, i do not care too much about Sonic, Mega Man, Shulk and Meta Knight. I JUST NEED THAT DEDEDE! WHY IS IT SO HARD TO FIND HIM!

R-Cookies is with me, does anyone else want a Dedede too?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

lars708 said:


> Hahah! Good luck in finding a Shulk, he is pretty rare you know! Where do you live by the way? I live in Europe and a lot of stores did not even get their Shulks. I know a shop who did not even get at least one Sonic OR Mega Man!



I understand that completely. I'm in the UK myself, and I have to say: a lot of the places I've been to barely have a selection of Amiibo. The rarest I've seen around is Fox. In fact, compared to the diverse shelves of Skylanders and Disney Infinity figurines, our largest local retailer that also sells games just has a single row of Amiibo, which is, needless to say, disappointing. And they're always the same ones, too: Mario, Link, Pikachu, Samus, and DK. At the very least, Link And Pikachu will be easily accessible.


----------



## lars708

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I understand that completely. I'm in the UK myself, and I have to say: a lot of the places I've been to barely have a selection of Amiibo. The rarest I've seen around is Fox. In fact, compared to the diverse shelves of Skylanders and Disney Infinity figurines, our largest local retailer that also sells games just has a single row of Amiibo, which is, needless to say, disappointing. And they're always the same ones, too: Mario, Link, Pikachu, Samus, and DK. At the very least, Link And Pikachu will be easily accessible.



Oh i managed to find a Rosalina 3 days before her official release date lol. So you even were too late if you were there at the release because i bought the one and only one.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

lars708 said:


> Oh i managed to find a Rosalina 3 days before her official release date lol. So you even were too late if you were there at the release because i bought the one and only one.



To be honest, Rosalina wasn't one I was interested anyway, so it's not really a hard blow to me. I'm just keeping an eye out for Yoshi, Pit, Shulk and the two I mentioned before. Maybe I might get DK too.


----------



## lars708

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> To be honest, Rosalina wasn't one I was interested anyway, so it's not really a hard blow to me. I'm just keeping an eye out for Yoshi, Pit, Shulk and the two I mentioned before. Maybe I might get DK too.



I got Yoshi, Pit and Donkey Kong of your list but i do not care too much about Shulk like i said earlier, there were plenty in a store near my house though! (not anymore of course)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Good to see you got Pit, though. I've heard about how rare he can be.


----------



## lars708

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Good to see you got Pit, though. I've heard about how rare he can be.



I found two of him at my local toy store two months ago and i just grabbed one because my sister likes Pit a lot.


----------



## Flop

Just picked up Sonic at Gamestop today!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Flop said:


> Just picked up Sonic at Gamestop today!



Awesome!! Is Sonic hard to find?


----------



## JCnator

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Awesome!! Is Sonic hard to find?



Sonic is definitely less common than Smash Bowser for sure, but it shouldn't take too long to find him on retailers. Some of them might even have a lot of Sonics sitting on the shelf. There's always online shopping if you're out of luck.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Sonic shouldn't be hard to find. I managed to get two Sonic amiibo figures on launch.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Sonic is still available for order through GameStop's website. He's not sold out like a lot of others. 

I don't know your region so I apologize if you don't use GameStop.


----------



## Cress

Sonic isn't available within a 50 mile radius for me. Hr is NOT common everywhere. Same with Mega Man.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Sonic isn't available within a 50 mile radius for me. Hr is NOT common everywhere. Same with Mega Man.



Huh, good to know. May consider buying Sonic at some point, but the next one I'll probably get is Yoshi. Does the Mario Party 10 Yoshi Amiibo work on Smash for the 3DS?


----------



## Cress

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Huh, good to know. May consider buying Sonic at some point, but the next one I'll probably get is Yoshi. Does the Mario Party 10 Yoshi Amiibo work on Smash for the 3DS?



Yep, all amiibo are the same, series doesn't matter. So you could have the MP10 Luigi be used in Smash, and the Smash Bros Luigi be used in MP10.


----------



## Dasbreenee

I got my Toad. He's so cute.


----------



## Cress

Hey look! A totally official not-at-all-made-up trailer came out for an amiibo movie!


----------



## Chris

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey look! A totally official not-at-all-made-up trailer came out for an amiibo movie!



This is perfection. I love it. Just the right amount of crazy.


----------



## Jake

where is jigglypuff amiibo that is the only ***** i want


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> where is jigglypuff amiibo that is the only ***** i want



Just stick a pink curl on Kirby.

Legit.


----------



## Cress

Tao said:


> Just stick a pink curl on Kirby.
> 
> Legit.



And ears.


----------



## 0pizzachu23

I've been dying to know why tom nook is on the displays. It's killinkmeeeee


----------



## Holla

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey look! A totally official not-at-all-made-up trailer came out for an amiibo movie!



Haha nice! Must be Canadian made the Target having a liquidation sale thing gave it away. Too bad there weren't any Amiibo left when I went to target I still want to get a Smash Mario one, ah well.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey look! A totally official not-at-all-made-up trailer came out for an amiibo movie!



This is wonderful haha.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just updating you all on my amiibo collection so I can bump this topic back to being active.

The amiibo figurines I currently own:

1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10.  Marth
11.  Villager
12.  Zelda
13.  Link
14.  Pit
15.  Little Mac
16.  Captain Falcon
17.  Diddy Kong
18.  Luigi
19.  Rosalina
20.  Ike
21.  Lucario
22.  Toon Link
23.  Sheik
24.  Bowser
25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
26.  Mega Man
27.  King Dedede
28.  Meta Knight
29.  Shulk
30.  Mario (Super Mario Collection)
31.  Luigi (Super Mario Collection)
32.  Yoshi (Super Mario Collection)
33.  Peach (Super Mario Collection)
34.  Toad (Super Mario Collection)
35.  Bowser (Super Mario Collection)


----------



## Flop

JasonBurrows said:


> Just updating you all on my amiibo collection so I can bump this topic back to being active.
> 
> The amiibo figurines I currently own:
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Fox
> 3. Samus
> 4. Peach
> 5. Pikachu
> 6. Kirby
> 7. Wii Fit Trainer
> 8. Yoshi
> 9. Donkey Kong
> 10.  Marth
> 11.  Villager
> 12.  Zelda
> 13.  Link
> 14.  Pit
> 15.  Little Mac
> 16.  Captain Falcon
> 17.  Diddy Kong
> 18.  Luigi
> 19.  Rosalina
> 20.  Ike
> 21.  Lucario
> 22.  Toon Link
> 23.  Sheik
> 24.  Bowser
> 25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
> 26.  Mega Man
> 27.  King Dedede
> 28.  Meta Knight
> 29.  Shulk
> 30.  Mario (Super Mario Collection)
> 31.  Luigi (Super Mario Collection)
> 32.  Yoshi (Super Mario Collection)
> 33.  Peach (Super Mario Collection)
> 34.  Toad (Super Mario Collection)
> 35.  Bowser (Super Mario Collection)


It's not inactive, that's why it's stickied.

Also, were you not able to get your hands on a gold mario amiibo, or is it not available where you are?


----------



## Holla

Flop said:


> It's not inactive, that's why it's stickied.
> 
> Also, were you not able to get your hands on a gold mario amiibo, or is it not available where you are?



Isn't Gold Mario only available in the USA so far? I know we haven't gotten them in Canada yet as far as I'm aware and isn't Europe waiting for him too?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Toad came yesterday! His amiibo looks adorable. The Hide and Seek feature in Captain Toad is pretty fun (and challenging). I tweaked my display a little bit, more space between each figure, added the back of Toad's box to my Wall of Amiibo Functionality, and my Smash CD came in today so I added that as well to the background.


----------



## lars708

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Toad came yesterday! His amiibo looks adorable. The Hide and Seek feature in Captain Toad is pretty fun (and challenging). I tweaked my display a little bit, more space between each figure, added the back of Toad's box to my Wall of Amiibo Functionality, and my Smash CD came in today so I added that as well to the background.



Yaaay Toad! My mom has got me a Fox amiibo yesterday, i could choose a Captain Falcon too but despite his rarity, i like the Fox amiibo figure more than Captain Falcon. I never really care about the plastic stands but it looks awful on Captain Falcon...

- - - Post Merge - - -

But i do understand why it is there! It just does not look too pretty lol.


----------



## Chris

Holla said:


> Isn't Gold Mario only available in the USA so far? I know we haven't gotten them in Canada yet as far as I'm aware and isn't Europe waiting for him too?



There has been no information on whether or not Europe is even going to get him yet. I really hope we do!


----------



## Jake

The SM amiibo are 4x better than the smash ones why did ppl talk **** about them


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> The SM amiibo are 4x better than the smash ones why did ppl talk **** about them



Well i guess that a lot of Smash bros fans like the more mature look on the figures? I don't know for sure though, i always have been a Mario fan (I also have got all the Mario and related amiibo because of that xD) so i like the Super Mario series more because they represent Mario his personality a lot better in my opinion!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Smash ones are more detailed but the Super Mario amiibo fit the amiibo quality better than the Smash ones.


----------



## lars708

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Smash ones are more detailed but the Super Mario amiibo fit the amiibo quality better than the Smash ones.



Well the quality is just the same, but it just depends on personal taste i guess, Peach her face looks worse on the Super Mario figure than on the Smash Bros. figure. It just looks less like Peach y'know? Do you get what i mean? There actually aren't much figures of Peach that actually look like her hmm...


----------



## CookingOkasan

just bought a sheik amiibo :')
really into them now... I just wish marth wasn't like $2,000,000


----------



## lars708

CookingOkasan said:


> just bought a sheik amiibo :')
> really into them now... I just wish marth wasn't like $2,000,000



Awh give it some time! They will be re-released later on. I'm sure of it! Some of them got officially announced to be re-released, Marth is one of them! Good luck finding the amiibo you like! (I could use some luck with the King Dedede amiibo figure right now too, he is nowhere to be found and every shop i visited even said they never got him along with Shulk and Meta Knight! I am so desperate here! Europe is not the amiibo heaven believe me...)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm mad that the US still doesn't have wave 4 preorders and they release in like month for Japan


----------



## lars708

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm mad that the US still doesn't have wave 4 preorders and they release in like month for Japan



Lol not only Japan mate, Europe is getting them too, sort of. We most likely will not get shipments of certain amiibo because Dedede already was a problem here so... Ugh i hate the amiibo struggle just stop it! More amiibo for everyone! Who's with me!?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I wasn't sure about Europe so I didn't want to write false info if I was wrong, but that's just more annoying 
But I know Europe usually has to wait forever to get Nintendo stuff compared to the US so now they're just making us wait


----------



## lars708

Those little girls who like Rosalina and would love an amiibo of her can not even get their very own figure! Isn't that sad? YES it is! And to make it even worse actually, the people who do have them just keep her in the box to either sell or look at, and that little girl just wants to play with it and make some memories with her favorite character! (i actually know some little girls who have that situation... T-T)

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way i do not mean to insult anyone with my post but don't you think it's true?


----------



## Flop

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm mad that the US still doesn't have wave 4 preorders and they release in like month for Japan


And this is why Nintendo can go to hell


----------



## ShinyYoshi

lars708 said:


> By the way i do not mean to insult anyone with my post but don't you think it's true?



I didn't find it insulting, but I'm not a scalper. I do agree with you, people who want to hoard and be selfish are ruining the fun for everyone, and it doesn't help that Nintendo is basically enabling this to happen with such small amounts of shipments and orders. But I don't run the place, I can't do anything to help


----------



## CookingOkasan

update: lvl 50 sheik is intense.


----------



## Cress

Just letting everyone know that the Fire Emblem amiibos are compatible with more games than the Pok?mon amiibo. Both work in Smash and semi-work with Hyrule Warriors and Mario Party 10. However, the Fire Emblem amiibos work with Code Name STEAM and Marth works in a One Piece 3DS game. Also none of them have any Mariokart outfits. So Fire Emblem Awakening's not-even-2-million sales is more important X and Y's over-13-million sales.


----------



## Holla

Just picked up Smash Mario and Smash Luigi Amiibo today to go along with my Smash Peach, Smash Yoshi, Diddy Kong, Rosalina/Luma, and Pikachu. Also finally picked up Smash Bros Wii U!

I'd like to finish off my Amiibo collection with 2 more: Villager (so god help me, I'm not paying $80+ for him, but rumours of a second round make me hopeful), and Jigglypuff (please don't be rare!).


----------



## Amissapanda

Holla said:


> Just picked up Smash Mario and Smash Luigi Amiibo today to go along with my Smash Peach, Smash Yoshi, Diddy Kong, Rosalina/Luma, and Pikachu. Also finally picked up Smash Bros Wii U!
> 
> I'd like to finish off my Amiibo collection with 2 more: Villager (so god help me, I'm not paying $80+ for him, but rumours of a second round make me hopeful), and Jigglypuff (please don't be rare!).



Ohhh, nice! How'd you manage to snag Rosalina and Luma? I've been looking for that one for ages, but scalpers are just not an option for me. Did you have her imported?


----------



## Jake

Holla said:


> and Jigglypuff



yes where s jigglypuff


----------



## lars708

Holla said:


> Just picked up Smash Mario and Smash Luigi Amiibo today to go along with my Smash Peach, Smash Yoshi, Diddy Kong, Rosalina/Luma, and Pikachu. Also finally picked up Smash Bros Wii U!
> 
> I'd like to finish off my Amiibo collection with 2 more: Villager (so god help me, I'm not paying $80+ for him, but rumours of a second round make me hopeful), and Jigglypuff (please don't be rare!).



Yeah exactly, how did you get Rosalina so easily? I do have her too but i just am wondering how you got it because she is quite rare...


----------



## Yona

Amiibo will be the death of me.  The only one I do not have that I actually want is Pit.  Unfortunately, I never knew he was released, so I'm just sitting here, hoping he gets re-released.  The Kid Icarus and Fire Emblem characters are my must haves.

My boyfriend gave me his Marth and bought me Ike for Valentine's Day.  The other ones I have are Smash/Mario Yoshi, Smash Peach, Mega Man, Link, Toon Link and Zelda.  I currently have Robin, Lucina, Ness, and Charizard on pre-order in Japan.  I really hope they do not get canceled.  I have to have Robin, Lucina, and Ness or I will cry every day.  ;__;


----------



## lars708

Yona said:


> Amiibo will be the death of me.  The only one I do not have that I actually want is Pit.  Unfortunately, I never knew he was released, so I'm just sitting here, hoping he gets re-released.  The Kid Icarus and Fire Emblem characters are my must haves.
> 
> My boyfriend gave me his Marth and bought me Ike for Valentine's Day.  The other ones I have are Smash/Mario Yoshi, Smash Peach, Mega Man, Link, Toon Link and Zelda.  I currently have Robin, Lucina, Ness, and Charizard on pre-order in Japan.  I really hope they do not get canceled.  I have to have Robin, Lucina, and Ness or I will cry every day.  ;__;



Lol i got Pit yesterday at a toy store in The Netherlands (Just where i live do not think that i travelled across the world for it xD) and it happened to be there, he is not that hard to find here. But all the amiibo are sold out here on sites like amazon that ship across the world because there are a lot foreign orders, most of the European people do not even get their own region amiibo because of that xD


----------



## Amissapanda

My Toad amiibo arrived from Amazon today.

...Amazon gets _ANOTHER_ strike from me. Not only is it a somewhat poor paint job on the figure they chose to send me again, but they literally _crammed the package into their shipping box_ and didn't even bother to use those nice air packets/bubble wrap like the other places do (both GameStop and Target packaged my stuff nicely). Toad's box is bent to heck. Lucky I'm not intending to keep it as a collector's item. But I'm not ordering any more amiibos from Amazon. That's the last strike.


----------



## Flop

Amissapanda said:


> My Toad amiibo arrived from Amazon today.
> 
> ...*Amazon* gets _ANOTHER_ strike from me. Not only is it a somewhat poor paint job on the figure they chose to send me again, but they literally _crammed the package into their shipping box_ and didn't even bother to use those nice air packets/bubble wrap like the other places do (both GameStop and Target packaged my stuff nicely). Toad's box is bent to heck. Lucky I'm not intending to keep it as a collector's item. But I'm not ordering any more amiibos from Amazon. That's the last strike.


Oh goody, I get to make this point again. 


Flop said:


> You can't possibly blame the retailers for bad paint jobs. They're just as blind-sided to the condition of the Amibos when they receive them as you are.


It's perfectly fine to blame Amazon if the shipping wasn't adequate, but also be aware that items sold by individual sellers through Amazon, items sold by Amazon, and items that are fulfilled by Amazon are different.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone know whether the "Mario Party amiibo will be in abundance" statement is actually true or should I keep my Super Mario Collection amiibo figures in their boxes as collectables?


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know whether the "Mario Party amiibo will be in abundance" statement is actually true or should I keep my Super Mario Collection amiibo figures in their boxes as collectables?



Rip them open. Burn the boxes. No regrets.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Rip them open. Burn the boxes. No regrets.


I could not bring myself to do that...

That is like opening my *Shulk* amiibo... That would make me consider that *I'm feeling it* was a mistake later on to open it. It is not actually open... Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too rare...

See what I did there? lol I'm feeling it... was a mistake to open it would be my thoughts if I did open it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Flop said:


> Oh goody, I get to make this point again.
> 
> It's perfectly fine to blame Amazon if the shipping wasn't adequate, but also be aware that items sold by individual sellers through Amazon, items sold by Amazon, and items that are fulfilled by Amazon are different.



They put their name on what was sent to me, so I have no reason to blame anyone else. I'm not blaming them for the paint job itself, in case you didn't understand when I explained it both times, I'm blaming them for not bothering to look and notice they were _sending_ me one with a poor paint job. They probably have dozens right in the same spot, but they likely just grab one and stuff it in a box. If this isn't Amazon's failing, then why haven't other retails done the same things they have and sent me products that are sub-par? I seriously doubt that all three times I bought from Amazon that I just happened to get unlucky. I think they just don't give a dang.


----------



## toastia

JasonBurrows said:


> I could not bring myself to do that...
> 
> That is like opening my *Shulk* amiibo... That would make me consider that *I'm feeling it* was a mistake later on to open it. It is not actually open... Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too rare...
> 
> See what I did there? lol I'm feeling it... was a mistake to open it would be my thoughts if I did open it.



that really makes you seem like you're bragging ;p


----------



## JasonBurrows

toastia said:


> that really makes you seem like you're bragging ;p


I would never do that, honest.

I'm not really feeling it to brag.

EDIT: There is nothing really to brag about... They are just little 3 or so inch plastic figures.


----------



## toastia

JasonBurrows said:


> I would never do that, honest.
> 
> I'm not really feeling it to brag.
> 
> EDIT: There is nothing really to brag about... They are just little 3 or so inch plastic figures.



Oh whatever, the bold says it all.


----------



## JasonBurrows

toastia said:


> Oh whatever, the bold says it all.


Surely no one is jealous of a 3 or so inch plastic figure?

The bold was just highlighting my happiness, is all. honest.


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> Surely no one is jealous of a 3 or so inch plastic figure?


I kek'd so hard.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I could not bring myself to do that...
> 
> That is like opening my *Shulk* amiibo... That would make me consider that *I'm feeling it* was a mistake later on to open it. It is not actually open... Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too rare...
> 
> See what I did there? lol I'm feeling it... was a mistake to open it would be my thoughts if I did open it.



Luigi and Peach aren't Shulk. They work in way more games and every store has at least 5 of each. If you're that worried, buy seconds and open those.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Surely no one is jealous of a 3 or so inch plastic figure?
> 
> The bold was just highlighting my happiness, is all. honest.



Surely no one would be jealous of your *480,000 tbt bells* but you bring that up at every opportunity so..


----------



## Flop

JasonBurrows said:


> I would never do that, honest.
> 
> I'm not really feeling it to brag.
> 
> EDIT: There is nothing really to brag about... They are just little 3 or so inch plastic figures.


You are literally always bragging though, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Surely no one would be jealous of your *480,000 tbt bells* but you bring that up at every opportunity so..


You're just mad because you only have 479,000


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> You are literally always bragging though, lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you only have 479,000



Pls, it's actually 479,999 tbt bells!!


----------



## Holla

Amissapanda said:


> Ohhh, nice! How'd you manage to snag Rosalina and Luma? I've been looking for that one for ages, but scalpers are just not an option for me. Did you have her imported?





lars708 said:


> Yeah exactly, how did you get Rosalina so easily? I do have her too but i just am wondering how you got it because she is quite rare...



It wasn't easy that's for sure! I really just got super lucky. Since I live in Canada she wasn't exclusive to Target as they are shutting down here, but that didn't make her any easier to get. Unlike the USA we never got an official release date for her, and we only got notice that a certain chain of stores had gotten her the day of and she would sell out within minutes. So after that went through with every store all that was left was for me to stalk Walmart, which I did a lot of. Again she was super delayed and for some reason unlike that other stores each Walmart seemed to get their wave 3 shipment (including Rosa) on totally different dates!

And simply put one day I went to a Walmart out of town (I only have a small one in town as I live in a small town) and I hit the jackpot they had loads of all wave 3's! Even the rare ones. But, I had lost hope of finding a Rosa until I nearly walked past her for a second time in a row before spotting her on the bottom shelf BESIDE the spot where all the other Amiibos were! So I got super lucky. I'm glad it was with Rosalina though as she is the number one Amiibo I wanted. I just wish I bought the second one that was on the shelf too as I could have used it to trade for a Villager as I never really got into Amiibo until Wave 2 was already out so Villager was already long gone by then. Hopefully I can find one on the possible "second round" I've been hearing about. But yes I agree scalpers aren't an option for me either I'm willing to pay about $20-$25 (more like $30 or so once converted into Canadian dollars) for any Amiibo at MOST! This $50, $80, $100+ stuff is ridiculous!


----------



## Beleated_Media

I have mega man, shiek, and fox. THEY ALL WENT DOWN IN PRICE


----------



## abby534534

I heard a rumor that Target will be having a sale on their amiibo starting Sunday... 25% off each one. I want to buy one, but I don't want to pay the extra money for shipping...

Anyhow, hopefully it's true!


----------



## Amissapanda

Finally getting Fox! I know he's not rare or anything, but he's still one that I wanted, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Javocado

Makin some trades on a FB group.

Will be acquiring a buttload of amiibo soon.


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> Makin some trades on a FB group.
> 
> Will be acquiring a buttload of amiibo soon.
> 
> View attachment 88091



I don't have FB, but what kind of trades do you make for Amiibo? I'm very curious.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> I don't have FB, but what kind of trades do you make for Amiibo? I'm very curious.



I'm working on some trades involve some Gamecube games and N64 games that I don't touch anymore for some amiibo!
I'm also trading away a GBA SP since I have two hehe.
These amiibo will be the death of me.

But it's a cool trade/sell group.
I'm nearly doubling my amiibo count thanks to it.
Right now, people are trading up amiibo for the MM3DS it's crazy haha.
I recommend making a FB and checking it out if you have some stuff you wanna trade for amiibo!


----------



## Javocado

John Cena confirmed?!!?


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> View attachment 88155
> 
> John Cena confirmed?!!?



Well probably....









NOT! WHAHAHAHH!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've been reading up on some NA wave 4 info and some sites are saying GameStop might not even have pre-orders because they're getting frustrated with Nintendo and all their amiibo drama. That came from a claimed GameStop manager so I don't really know how trust worthy that info is. 

If they really cancel having pre-orders and don't ever give release dates for wave 4 I might lose my mind.


----------



## Cress

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've been reading up on some NA wave 4 info and some sites are saying GameStop might not even have pre-orders because they're getting frustrated with Nintendo and all their amiibo drama. That came from a claimed GameStop manager so I don't really know how trust worthy that info is.
> 
> If they really cancel having pre-orders and don't ever give release dates for wave 4 I might lose my mind.



Then other GS managers said preorders would be open, so I'd say just ignore it for now and wait for... anything really.


----------



## Dr J

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've been reading up on some NA wave 4 info and some sites are saying GameStop might not even have pre-orders because they're getting frustrated with Nintendo and all their amiibo drama. That came from a claimed GameStop manager so I don't really know how trust worthy that info is.
> 
> If they really cancel having pre-orders and don't ever give release dates for wave 4 I might lose my mind.



Gamestop isn't going to stop selling them. They're too popular. Though.. I did have to go to Walmart and SuperStore to get my Link and Rosalina amiibos. Snagged the last Mega Man EB Games had where I am. Now I just need to get Bowser[been too lazy/cheap to get him thus far] and Ganondorf. I need Ganondorf. Should get Zelda and Shiek too actually.. I'm such a huge Zelda nerd >.> 

(Might, possibly, have both a Master Sword, and a Hylian Shield in my room).


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Dr J said:


> Gamestop isn't going to stop selling them. They're too popular. Though.. I did have to go to Walmart and SuperStore to get my Link and Rosalina amiibos. Snagged the last Mega Man EB Games had where I am. Now I just need to get Bowser[been too lazy/cheap to get him thus far] and Ganondorf. I need Ganondorf. Should get Zelda and Shiek too actually.. I'm such a huge Zelda nerd >.>
> 
> (Might, possibly, have both a Master Sword, and a Hylian Shield in my room).



I know they won't stop selling them, what I read was talking about canceling pre-orders and not having release dates. Basically you wouldn't know when they got them in unless you were there that day or whatever.


----------



## lars708

ShinyYoshi said:


> I know they won't stop selling them, what I read was talking about canceling pre-orders and not having release dates. Basically you wouldn't know when they got them in unless you were there that day or whatever.



I thought read that Nintendo tried to stop pre-orders to avoid the shortage problem a bit but i do not know where exactly!


----------



## Jake

#tbt to when amiibo were first announced and everyone thought they'd come with those plastic display stands shown at e3 lol


----------



## Javocado

Got a Toad, Sonic and Pit today yeeeeee-hawwww


----------



## abby534534

Target has a deal right now with 25% off amiibos (and if you spend $25 or more you get free shipping). I am trying to decide if I should get some amiibos (don't have any yet), and if I do, I would probably get 3 to offset shipping. I have narrowed my list down to 6:

Peach
Zelda
Sheik
Bowser
Pikachu
Toon Link

Any suggestions? I am leaning away from Sheik because I think she looks odd, but I often main her. I also main Pikachu.

Any tips? I don't have a system that can recognize amiibo yet, but I will pick up the adaptor for 3DS XL whenever it is finally available.


----------



## Holla

abby534534 said:


> Target has a deal right now with 25% off amiibos (and if you spend $25 or more you get free shipping). I am trying to decide if I should get some amiibos (don't have any yet), and if I do, I would probably get 3 to offset shipping. I have narrowed my list down to 6:
> 
> Peach
> Zelda
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Pikachu
> Toon Link
> 
> Any suggestions? I am leaning away from Sheik because I think she looks odd, but I often main her. I also main Pikachu.
> 
> Any tips? I don't have a system that can recognize amiibo yet, but I will pick up the adaptor for 3DS XL whenever it is finally available.



I can't help you out much, but of those I have Peach and Pikachu. Peach's fancy Smash dress is really pretty, but if you prefer her normal appearance I'd pass on her, though I personally love it! I also have Pikachu and his Amiibo is very simple compared to Peach, but he's super cute! A must have for any Pokemon fan! Good luck on deciding which 3 to get! ^.^


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't know if anyone else has ever suggested this idea, but if they have, all credit to them, but I was thinking about if it would be a good idea for Nintendo to offer a service if they ever do Mii amiibo where you can send off a picture of your Mii and have it come back as an amiibo... What do people think?


----------



## Jarrad

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know if anyone else has ever suggested this idea, but if they have, all credit to them, but I was thinking about if it would be a good idea for Nintendo to offer a service if they ever do Mii amiibo where you can send off a picture of your Mii and have it come back as an amiibo... What do people think?



Not to be mean, but think of how much it would cost to be able to produce thousands of types of amiibo. Though a nice concept, it would be unrealistic. 

The better idea would be to just have a few pre-set basic miis, idk maybe like a female tall, medium and short one. Vice versa for the males, and also having a totally blank face (and maybe some stickers or some sht which u can use to customise ur mii amiibo)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jarrad said:


> Not to be mean, but think of how much it would cost to be able to produce thousands of types of amiibo. Though a nice concept, it would be unrealistic.
> 
> The better idea would be to just have a few pre-set basic miis, idk maybe like a female tall, medium and short one. Vice versa for the males.


True, true, They could always price the service accordingly, I wouldn't mind paying a bit more than ?10.99 to have a personal amiibo.


----------



## Jarrad

JasonBurrows said:


> True, true, They could always price the service accordingly, I wouldn't mind paying a bit more than ?10.99 to have a personal amiibo.



Think of how much it would cost to manufacture amiibos on request though. It would probably bankrupt nintendo


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jarrad said:


> Think of how much it would cost to manufacture amiibos on request though. It would probably bankrupt nintendo


Possibly... Maybe not a good idea then, truth be told.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know if anyone else has ever suggested this idea, but if they have, all credit to them, but I was thinking about if it would be a good idea for Nintendo to offer a service if they ever do Mii amiibo where you can send off a picture of your Mii and have it come back as an amiibo... What do people think?



QR Codes of Miis would be better for this in my opinion as they would pull the code of the Mii directly.

I for one am so for this idea and thought of it 2 months after amiibo were announced. Now I can see my Mii as an amiibo perfectly as I try to keep all Miis I create very detailed and close to the actual person. I'm just worried to see all the little kid amiibos with their undetailed ugliness...


----------



## JasonBurrows

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I'm just worried to see all the little kid amiibos with their undetailed ugliness...


All I can say is... LOL


----------



## Cress

I haven't laughed this much at something in a while.


----------



## Boidoh

Getting Yoshi, Pikachu, Link, Rosalina, and Shulk soon. Trying to get a Diddy Kong for a friend. (he buys them for gameplay purposes lol) I'm trying to collect them all (-minus gold mario)


----------



## f11

is sheik not rare anymore? I saw 4 at my target  for like $8.


----------



## Boidoh

When I visited Chetumal, Mexico, I saw like 15.


----------



## Javocado

new come-ups woohoo


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> View attachment 88447
> 
> new come-ups woohoo



u dont have jigglypuff tho


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> -snip-
> 
> new come-ups woohoo



man, so jealous of that Meta Knight doeee


----------



## Flop

Went to Toys R Us the other day with my girlfriend, and there were like 20 each of Sonic, Mega Man, and Toad amiibos. It's a shame I had them already. ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I fully regret not perordering Ness. Now everywhere I look perorders are closed. He's going to be rare, I know in my gut he will be.


----------



## Heyden

I preordered Ness on the last day before he got removed from the EB Games website, hopefully they don't cancel my preorder :<


----------



## Amissapanda

I have not seen pre-orders for Ness (or _any_ of wave 4 amiibo) anywhere aside from in UK-only places. Where are you guys finding these pre-orders?


----------



## Heyden

Australia has EB Games and JB HiFi, both have no preorders left though..


----------



## Amissapanda

Ahhh, Australia. Okay. 

I guess the USA still has no signs of pre-orders.


----------



## Jake

jigglypuff amiibo june 12 pls

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/30szkb/new_nintendo_direct_leak_for_april_1st_9am_est_39/


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I have not seen pre-orders for Ness (or _any_ of wave 4 amiibo) anywhere aside from in UK-only places. Where are you guys finding these pre-orders?


EBGames in New Zealand. No where else I can find preorders. I really should of done it earlier when they were up. Sigh. I asked today and they said they had reached their preorder limit for Ness. It must of been short or very popular.


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> jigglypuff amiibo june 12 pls
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/30szkb/new_nintendo_direct_leak_for_april_1st_9am_est_39/



I hope it is real, I need Duck Hunt ;p


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> I hope it is real, I need Duck Hunt ;p



good

more jigglypuff for me!!


----------



## Javocado

I hope that is real damnit.
Wave 5 sounds very appealing!


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> I hope that is real damnit.
> Wave 5 sounds very appealing!



Wave 5 is only jigglypuff tho I don't see any other amiibos????


----------



## Zane

praying 4 fake leak bc i dont wanna wait for Wave 6 to get Olimar



Haydenn said:


> I preordered Ness on the last day before he got removed from the EB Games website, hopefully they don't cancel my preorder :<



you guys freaked me out i thought Wave 4 preorders went up. lol while i was checking i found a Fox for regular store price though so ayyyyy


----------



## lars708

Zane said:


> praying 4 fake leak bc i dont wanna wait for Wave 6 to get Olimar
> 
> 
> 
> you guys freaked me out i thought Wave 4 preorders went up. lol while i was checking i found a Fox for regular store price though so ayyyyy



Fox is easy peasy to get in Europe (got him last week ) you can order him from amazon or something


----------



## Hyoshido

*Captain Toad Amiibo confirmed, click for details*


----------



## Lady Timpani

Wait, did preorders for Ness definitely go up? Damn. :s Guess I'm gonna have to scout the stores when they go out. Anyone know the release date for the wave four Amiibo?


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> *Captain Toad Amiibo confirmed, click for details*



that is the worst thing ive ever seen why does it hae a smash back ground ur dumb


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> that is the worst thing ive ever seen why does it hae a smash back ground ur dumb


Captain Toad DLC for Smash, duh


----------



## Lady Timpani

Ooh wait, never mind. Good to know preorders haven't gone up in NA yet, but I hope they do soon.


----------



## Javocado

Wave 5
Splatoon series
Yarn yoshi
And AC cards

rip wallet


----------



## ShinyYoshi

*North American Ness Fans! *



Spoiler



from Gamestop's twitter


----------



## Jake

Listen up noobs,
Jigglypuff amiibo is mine don't u dare think of putting ur peasant basic ***** hands on the goddess known as jigglypuff
Ok bye


----------



## Cress

EXCLUSIVE?!?!
Ness fans just died.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Well, there is always hope for a lucas amiibo


----------



## Cress

L. Lawliet said:


> Well, there is always hope for a lucas amiibo



It was announced along with a Mewtwo one


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm so glad I live in the middle of nowhere. I'm going straight down to my tiny GameStop tomorrow and pre-ordering the eff out of Ness.


----------



## Javocado

I'm gonna try my hand at Lucina and Ness tomorrow :|


----------



## Prof Gallows

Welp. Animal Crossing amiibo cards. Guess we are gonna have to make a new trading forum lol


----------



## Heyden

Preorders for Wave 5 are on EB Games Australia! Too bad my EB Games closed 11 minutes ago ugh


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Preorders for Wave 5 are on EB Games Australia! Too bad my EB Games closed 11 minutes ago ugh



wtf who closes at 4pm??
its thrusday night they should be open until like 11


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> wtf who closes at 4pm??
> its thrusday night they should be open until like 11



IDK why :/ I hope they have Pick-Up at store available...


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> IDK why :/ I hope they have Pick-Up at store available...



do u live in tasmania that sounds like some tasmanian BS


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> do u live in tasmania that sounds like some tasmanian BS



nope, Sydney, If its not pick up at store I'll cri


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> nope, Sydney, If its not pick up at store I'll cri



wtf thats where i live u must be in a p **** part


----------



## Heyden

I'm probably going to get Greninja, Jigglypuff, Dark Pit, Zero Suit Samus and maybe Ganondorf and Palutena, IDK yet...


----------



## Zane

looking at that Aus EB Games was so painful b/c no international shipping
i'm amazed at how good Palutena looks tho, I thought her blue halo thing was gonna be weird


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> I'm so glad I live in the middle of nowhere. I'm going straight down to my tiny GameStop tomorrow and pre-ordering the eff out of Ness.


Yep, you HAVE to get Ness before anyone else does 8'D


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Current get list of yesterday's announcements:
-Robin
-Splatoon Bundle (or just Inkling Boy if too pricy)
-Light Blue Yarn Yoshi


----------



## JasonBurrows

This is what I hope to purchase from yesterday's announcements:

-Robin amiibo (Already preordered)
-Lucina amiibo (Already preordered)
-Pac-Man amiibo (Already preordered)
-Wario amiibo (Already preordered)
-Ness amiibo (Already preordered)
-Charizard amiibo (Already preordered)
-Light Blue Yarn Yoshi amiibo x2
-Green Yarn Yoshi amiibo x2
-Pink Yarn Yoshi amiibo x2
-Yoshi's Woolly World game
-Splatoon Girl Inkling amiibo x2
-Splatoon Boy Inkling amiibo x2
-Special Edition Splatoon game with Squid amiibo x2 (or this item with a copy of the regular game if not)
-Jigglypuff amiibo
-Greninja amiibo
-Palutena amiibo
-Dark Pit amiibo
-Zero Suit Samus amiibo
-Ganondorf amiibo
-Olimar and Pikmin amiibo
-Dr. Mario amiibo
-Bowser Jr. amiibo


----------



## Hyoshido

Gloaters gonna gloat lmao


----------



## Flop

Hyogo said:


> Gloaters gonna gloat lmao


Lol, I love how he lists everything like a prepared outline of what he's getting.


----------



## Hyoshido

I just don't get why he wants two sets...He's obviously gonna collect all Amiibo's in existence and sell them anyway, second set to make even more profit?

Don't even get started on the Splatoon stuff, he's gonna have 4 of the Boy and Girl lmao.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> I just don't get why he wants two sets...He's obviously gonna collect all Amiibo's in existence and sell them anyway, second set to make even more profit?


I am not going to sell them for any amount of money. I have just never ever gone through an entire collection before without giving up in between and I didn't really buy figures before amiibo were released.


----------



## Javocado

Chillin outside of Gamestop for this wave 4 and also studying for exam hell yeah knowledge is power


----------



## Nerd House

*Went a little spending crazy last week, here is the fruit of my labors.







Missing a few stilll (Pit, Wi Fit Trainer, Marth to name a few)*


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Chillin outside of Gamestop for this wave 4 and also studying for exam hell yeah knowledge is power



I'm just waiting for GS to open the preorders, not worried about being first since the only people here are buying 360 games.

And if this 1 store magically sells out, there's 4 other near me that are far less busy than this one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They also completely remodeled the store. Wood floors, sleek, curved countertops, it's so nice now.


----------



## lars708

Adol the Red said:


> *Went a little spending crazy last week, here is the fruit of my labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a few stilll (Pit, Wi Fit Trainer, Marth to name a few)*



OMIGOSH DEDEDE T-T I happen to have a Villager heheheh!


----------



## Jarrad

dat yarn amiibo tho


----------



## badcrumbs

Adol the Red said:


> *Went a little spending crazy last week, here is the fruit of my labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a few stilll (Pit, Wi Fit Trainer, Marth to name a few)*



Sweet ebay listing
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-BRAND-NE...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae734eb53


----------



## Nerd House

badcrumbs said:


> Sweet ebay listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-BRAND-NE...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae734eb53



*Yup, probably going to cancel it and keep them though.*


----------



## lars708

Adol the Red said:


> *Yup, probably going to cancel it and keep them though.*



XD BUSTED! Lol is it really yours? (I seriously doubt it now hahah...)


----------



## badcrumbs

Adol the Red said:


> *Yup, probably going to cancel it and keep them though.*



I'm sure you are.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

badcrumbs said:


> Sweet ebay listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-BRAND-NE...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae734eb53



Oooo burn!


----------



## r a t

Adol the Red said:


> *Yup, probably going to cancel it and keep them though.*



aw was hoping to buy ( shame


----------



## LambdaDelta

Adol the Red said:


> *Yup, probably going to cancel it and keep them though.*



your feedback is amazing

you should just open a new account


also, because I haven't learned **** I went and ordered some more amiibos
Bowser (Smash)
Mega Man
Sheik
Sonic
Toon Link
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi (Smash)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

badcrumbs said:


> Sweet ebay listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-BRAND-NE...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae734eb53



Adol your ebay  listing says you live in Utah yet many times you have stated you live in Georgia . Are you a snowbird?


----------



## Fearthecuteness

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Adol your ebay  listing says you live in Utah yet many times you have stated you live in Georgia . Are you a snowbird?



Burn again. XD


----------



## gnoixaim

Adol the Red said:


> *Went a little spending crazy last week, here is the fruit of my labors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a few stilll (Pit, Wi Fit Trainer, Marth to name a few)*



WTB SELFIE PIC. W/ AMIIBOS.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Aside from people lying about their amiibos,

Gamestop's servers are all crashing and no one can order anything. I just wanted Ness :'(((


----------



## LambdaDelta

ShinyYoshi said:


> Aside from people lying about their amiibos,
> 
> Gamestop's servers are all crashing and no one can order anything. I just wanted Ness :'(((



is he up now?

THE FUN WAR BEGINS


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> is he up now?


Nintendo of America are slow... Ness has been up since January in the UK.
I have a preorder for Ness that I made on Jan 21, 2015.


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> Nintendo of America are slow... Ness has been up since January in the UK.
> I have a preorder for Ness that I made on Jan 21, 2015.



Nintendo of America are lots of poor things with the amiibos line


----------



## Zane

Splatoon amiibos are on ebgames canada but as of right now i cant get checkout to load so who knows if they still are lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> is he up now?
> 
> THE FUN WAR BEGINS



Nope. Servers are slowly moving but the online is still down


----------



## LambdaDelta

I meant the Ness amiibo listing

since last I saw he still wasn't listed still


also, can I just keep refreshing the page? because gamestop's error url is completely different


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> I meant the Ness amiibo listing
> 
> since last I saw he still wasn't listed still
> 
> 
> also, can I just keep refreshign the page? because gamestop's error url is completely different



And I said Nope. He's still not listed online.


----------



## LambdaDelta

no you said the online is down

but whatever


----------



## ShinyYoshi

He's still not listed because the online is down.


----------



## LambdaDelta

he could've been listed just before the site went kill la kill

not that it matters right now but


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> he could've been listed just before the site went kill la kill
> 
> not that it matters right now but



Right? But he was never listed. They were going to let in-store people order first then open the online listing later but that's not even working right now. Rip gamestop


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mother fans are the worst confirmed


----------



## Zane

oh my god while i was wasting time on ebgames i nearly missed Pac Man on amazon uk. amazon uk is a blessing i think Ness was just on it too.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> oh my god while i was wasting time on ebgames i nearly missed Pac Man on amazon uk. amazon uk is a blessing i think Ness was just on it too.


DAMN IT ALL!!!! I have just *missed* Pac-Man on Amazon.co.uk... :*(


----------



## Lock

Ness got taken out of my cart at gamestop DX all I could walk out with is charizard. Gdi


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> DAMN IT ALL!!!! I have just *missed* Pac-Man on Amazon.co.uk... :*(



i'm sorry bruh  but at the same time i'm sooo happy I got him, now i can relax until the next wave. lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> i'm sorry bruh  but at the same time i'm sooo happy I got him, now i can relax until the next wave. lol


It's ok... I only wanted to buy a second one as Pac-Man is a third party character and could be rarer.... No matter...


----------



## Lady Timpani

I was at GameStop for two hours but at least I got Ness... Thank you based Hylia


----------



## Mioki

Went to Gamestop around 1:30 EST, waited til 3:00 for the orders to go up... Took an hour for my order to go through, but I managed to snag Ness. I don't care about the rest of Wave 4.

Also got confirmation that my Ike pre-order is still safe. I am pleased.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Lady Timpani said:


> I was at GameStop for two hours but at least I got Ness... Thank you based Hylia



Oh my gosh sameee. I got my receipt like 2 minutes ago and THANK GOD


----------



## Javocado

I was first in line at gamestop and it took an hour to get everything goin and I could've got two amiibo but dammit I was hungry as *** so I got Ness and some chicken wings sorry Lucina


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

OMG the Yoshis Wooly World amiibos are adorable :3

When are they coming out? Will they work on any 3DS games?


----------



## Mioki

Javocado said:


> I was first in line at gamestop and it took an hour to get everything goin and I could've got two amiibo but dammit I was hungry as *** so I got Ness and some chicken wings sorry Lucina



Chicken wings > Lucina


----------



## Javocado

In this case, yeah.
The wings were divine lol.


----------



## bloomwaker

I missed out on pre-orders for the bundle even though I was fourth in line. How? 

The guy after me got to a computer/register that was processing things faster than mine, and within the seconds that mine was lagging behind, the bundle sold out. 

orz

I got Ness and Charizard but I missed out on the two I've been wanting the most.


----------



## Amissapanda

dapperlace said:


> I missed out on pre-orders for the bundle even though I was fourth in line. How?
> 
> The guy after me got to a computer/register that was processing things faster than mine, and within the seconds that mine was lagging behind, the bundle sold out.
> 
> orz
> 
> I got Ness and Charizard but I missed out on the two I've been wanting the most.



This was a nationwide problem. We didn't even get the first order to go through until the 6-7 of us were standing in there waiting with trial and error through the site for 45 minutes. No one there got a bundle. No one got Lucina. Only the guy in front of me got a Robin. I managed to get Ness and the Splatoon amiibo set. Robin and Lucina seemed to be out first. I bet that's why the bundles failed---they can't really make a bundle if they run out of any of the characters _in_ it.

All in all, I was standing in GameStop today for about 2 hours and 15 minutes. And it seems like everyone was in the same boat, from what I've heard after I got home.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Yeah, Robin, Lucina, Wario, and the bundles were all gone by like 4:15 EST. The GameStop employee who rang me up was pretty upset because he wanted the bundle for himself. 

Also, if anyone's still looking to preorder, GameStop has issued a statement saying that they're only taking them in-stores now.


----------



## bloomwaker

Amissapanda said:


> This was a nationwide problem. We didn't even get the first order to go through until the 6-7 of us were standing in there waiting with trial and error through the site for 45 minutes. No one there got a bundle. No one got Lucina. Only the guy in front of me got a Robin. I managed to get Ness and the Splatoon amiibo set. Robin and Lucina seemed to be out first. I bet that's why the bundles failed---they can't really make a bundle if they run out of any of the characters _in_ it.
> 
> All in all, I was standing in GameStop today for about 2 hours and 15 minutes. And it seems like everyone was in the same boat, from what I've heard after I got home.



I know another GameStop called the one I was at because their system went down as well and they wanted to verify if it was a store-wide thing and not just a singularity. 

Such a huge bummer. Lucina and Robin are the reason I wanted amiibo in the first place. I did grab myself a Ness and a Charizard. I was there, why not. I like those characters too.

I got the Splatoon bundle as well. That game looks great and the figures themselves look great too. 



Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, Robin, Lucina, Wario, and the bundles were all gone by like 4:15 EST. The GameStop employee who rang me up was pretty upset because he wanted the bundle for himself.
> 
> Also, if anyone's still looking to preorder, GameStop has issued a statement saying that they're only taking them in-stores now.


That explains why nothing happened when I tried going to the website. I tried it on the off chance (once it came back up), but nada. If I get lucky, I'll be able to buy the two I want from someone. Oh, well.


----------



## Amissapanda

dapperlace said:


> I know another GameStop called the one I was at because their system went down as well and they wanted to verify if it was a store-wide thing and not just a singularity.
> 
> Such a huge bummer. Lucina and Robin are the reason I wanted amiibo in the first place. I did grab myself a Ness and a Charizard. I was there, why not. I like those characters too.
> 
> I got the Splatoon bundle as well. That game looks great and the figures themselves look great too.



Yup, my local GameStop was getting texts from all over about other stores having the same issues. I'm a little surprised they didn't plan for this by having separate servers in USA regions or something to deal with the insane amount of traffic, but what's done is done, I guess. The GameStop employees did take our names and numbers and will call if the pre-ordering comes back.

Ness was the main that I wanted, but I'm glad I got the Splatoon ones, too. They look fantastic, from what I've seen.

Try to keep an eye out on other sites for pre-orders, too. Wave 4 (minus Ness) was up on Best Buy earlier today. They were sold pretty much within mere minutes (especially Robin and Lucina), but it's still a chance. The other stores have yet to put up the pre-orders, so we still could potentially land them. FE: Awakening was admittedly my first FE game, but hell if I don't love the heck out of Robin and Lucina. lol I'm going to be watching for pre-orders like a hawk the next few days.


----------



## Flop

Lol, go to hell Gamestop.


----------



## JCnator

I was trying to score myself a Ness amiibo earlier this afternoon from EBGames and I couldn't log in there at all due of heavy demand. Therefore, EBGames had to stop all of the preorders for every new amiibo that were announced from Nintendo Direct.

Though, this doesn't matter to me much now that I have a job and can't even afford spending wee time in a morning to preorder them as soon they go up. And by the time I'll have enough money, I wouldn't be able to get them without having to resort from a scalper.


----------



## Heyden

Zero Suit Samus and Ganondorf Preorders are gone on EB AUS already... I can't order until tomorrow, if there's no Jiggly or Pitoo left I'll die..


----------



## Amissapanda

Haydenn said:


> Zero Suit Samus and Ganondorf Preorders are gone on EB AUS already... I can't order until tomorrow, if there's no Jiggly or Pitoo left I'll die..



Jeezuz cripes, you guys get pre-orders early. America pre-orders seem to be ridiculously far behind everyone else.


----------



## Javocado

Haha this was a good laugh


----------



## Amissapanda

Javocado said:


> Haha this was a good laugh



My friend sent me that on Skype a little while ago. Hahaha.

Just imagine what it's going to be like with Lucas. He's DLC and I bet his amiibo will be exclusive for sure.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Javocado said:


> Haha this was a good laugh



I was actually thinking of posting this earlier, but couldn't think of anything to say for filler.


----------



## Heyden

Everything but Dr Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar is sold out on EB Aus now, crap :/ Jigglypuff and Dark Pit come to me :<


----------



## bloomwaker

Jigglypuff sold within two minutes at Target, I hear. I wasn't after that one, but jeez.


----------



## Amissapanda

dapperlace said:


> Jigglypuff sold within two minutes at Target, I hear. I wasn't after that one, but jeez.



The good news for puff fans, though, is that she's still listed on their site/has a page. So she'll potentially be back in stock at some point. When Rosalina sold out back in February, they took her off the site completely.

I don't really want her, either, but I'd love to snag her for a friend who mains her in Smash. His username even has jiggly in it. lol


----------



## Javocado

I was a little bummed Falco wasn't in the upcoming wave man i love that dude


----------



## Mioki

I wish Falco would come out sooner, too. Seems like he would with the new Star Fox game coming...


----------



## Jake

Mioki said:


> I wish Falco would come out sooner, too. Seems like he would with the new Star Fox game coming...



yea so obv they delay him so his release is closer to the starfox game


----------



## Cress

For anyone not in the US or Canada, click here to see all the insanity that happened.


----------



## Zane

PuffleKirby21 said:


> For anyone not in the US or Canada, click here to see all the insanity that happened.



I was wondering about that Gold Mario, I saw him right before I went to sleep I thought he'd just sold out but his fake preorder button is still there. lol


----------



## Danielkang2

I want Yarn Yoshi, Mewtwo, Lucas and Zero Suit Samus. Don't want any others.


----------



## Cress

Danielkang2 said:


> I want Yarn Yoshi, Mewtwo, Lucas and Zero Suit Samus. Don't want any others.



Too bad, they all sold out before the direct started.


----------



## Danielkang2

What? They haven't even released yet lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are amiibo region locked?


----------



## Zane

Danielkang2 said:


> Are amiibo region locked?



no praise the lordt


----------



## Danielkang2

Oh. xD But are there any international websites that sell amiibo and ship to us? Or do you need a middle man?


----------



## LambdaDelta

dapperlace said:


> Jigglypuff sold within two minutes at Target, I hear. I wasn't after that one, but jeez.



I'm honestly gonna be pretty ****ing annoyed if she ends up being scalper only.

Because I need my main.


Would like to get all the other Smash amiibos too, but right now I'm not paying any more than $20 for one. So that limits me quite a bit. That said though, Jiggly will be an exception to this if need be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Oh. xD But are there any international websites that sell amiibo and ship to us? Or do you need a middle man?



Even if there are, pretty much all the rare ones would be sold out in stores unless you got lucky and only available through secondhand shops that normally don't ship internationally. Or sold in the store at ridiculously marked up prices.


----------



## Heyden

EB Aus has NO PREORDERS LEFT for Wave 5 and Greninja/Jigglypuff.. I'm too slow. Ugh


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> EB Aus has NO PREORDERS LEFT for Wave 5 and Greninja/Jigglypuff.. I'm too slow. Ugh



If you can't pre order in store you could try instore at jb hifi or wait like a month for then to put pre orders up online


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> If you can't pre order in store you could try instore at jb hifi or wait like a month for then to put pre orders up online



I don't think they have Jigglypuff do they?


----------



## LambdaDelta

So TRU put their online preorder stock up way earlier than expected, and in such a way that you could only find the products if you searched them individually.

Now they only have Pac-Man left to preorder.


gg


----------



## BATOCTO

was about to sleep but i forgot to put a notification on TRU website (around 3:20ish am CST) and to my surprise greninja was up!! managed to get greninja, pac-man, and charizard. lucina and robin sold out fast from what i'm hearing


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ahh I want the Yoshi wooly world amiibos. Are they the same price?


They look so different, yet similar xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

we don't know anything about their release details yet


----------



## Heyden

When will the MP Rosalina and Donkey Kong get revealed


----------



## Danielkang2

Guys, I know that amiibo are very sought after and very cool but is it really worth to buy like 8 amiibo that doesn't have much use?  I don't know. Heck people are getting like 5 amiibo per wave. What do you think? I personally just like them of how they look and characters that I love hence why I want to get Yarn Yoshi, Lucas, Zero Suit Samus and Mewtwo.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Got to love New Zealand holidays. Still waiting for EBgame's website to update on the upcoming amiibos. I might have to wait till Monday. This is all that I want.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, I know that amiibo are very sought after and very cool but is it really worth to buy like 8 amiibo that doesn't have much use?  I don't know. Heck people are getting like 5 amiibo per wave. What do you think? I personally just like them of how they look and characters that I love hence why I want to get Yarn Yoshi, Lucas, Zero Suit Samus and Mewtwo.



I'd like to get a full set for the Smash versions. Usability is cool, but not a factor really. Add to that, I also want to get the Splatoon! pack and the Yarn Yoshi amiibos because really I like how they look. Plus I'll likely try collecting all the Animal Crossing amiibo cards when those come out.

So far the only ones I'm rather "meh" on are the Mario Party ones, and I may still end up grabbing those at a point.



Collecting is the worst, but at least I'm still sane enough to restrict the price I'll pay for this ****.


----------



## Danielkang2

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd like to get a full set for the Smash versions. Usability is cool, but not a factor really. Add to that, I also want to get the Splatoon! pack and the yarn Yoshi amiibos because really I like how they look. Plus I'll likely try collecting all the Animal Crossing amiibo cards when those come out.
> 
> So far the only ones I'm rather "meh" on are the Mario Party ones, and I may still end up grabbing those at a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Collecting is the worst, but at least I'm still sane enough to restrict the price I'll pay for this ****.


Haha, but I still think 14.00 for a figure with not much useability is really expensive and adds up really quickly. ;O Dang a full set.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Nintendo seriously has to make larger stocks of Amiibo. It's ridiculous that someone that just wants a figure to use in their game has to be overrun with scalpers and they need to stalk the website/be in line first.


----------



## Danielkang2

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Nintendo seriously has to make larger stocks of Amiibo. It's ridiculous that someone that just wants a figure to use in their game has to be overrun with scalpers and they need to stalk the website/be in line first.


I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet but as funny as this may sound, the RARITY of these amiibo I think is a BIG factor that sells these things and having mascots like mario and yoshi readily available for the children. They're selling out every batch that's online because of this exclusivity and many people are buying them since they're so rare.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Haha, but I still think 14.00 for a figure with not much useability is really expensive and adds up really quickly. ;O Dang a full set.



I collect figures with even less usability that are far more expensive. Normal amiibo pricing is baby mode for me.

Though actually getting them at the normal price is another story.


----------



## Danielkang2

Heck, the reason people are paying premium prices for weird amiibo like wii fit is the fact that their is so little stock. If it had a lot of stock nobody would buy it. I think this is a weird but good move for nintendo.


----------



## LambdaDelta

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Nintendo seriously has to make larger stocks of Amiibo. It's ridiculous that someone that just wants a figure to use in their game has to be overrun with scalpers and they need to stalk the website/be in line first.



I've said this before, but they should just

a) have stores keep preorders up for a set period with a notice that there may be delays in shipment for customers
and/or
b) keep figures in production for a set period like maybe 3 months, and then if its still selling well keep production going until it slows down enough so that stopping wouldn't cause the huge issues that it is now



also one amiibo order per person needs to happen. sorry for people that are buying extras for friends or family or whatever, but this scalping is getting far too stupid. even if this won't stop it completely, it'd at least heavily restrict how easily they can gain inventory


----------



## Murray

LambdaDelta said:


> I've said this before, but they should just
> 
> a) have stores keep preorders up for a set period with a notice that there may be delays in shipment for customers
> and/or
> b) keep figures in production for a set period like maybe 3 months, and then if its still selling well keep production going until it slows down enough so that stopping wouldn't cause the huge issues that it is now
> 
> 
> 
> also one amiibo order per person needs to happen. sorry for people that are buying extras for friends or family or whatever, but this scalping is getting far too stupid. even if this won't stop it completely, it'd at least heavily restrict how easily they can gain inventory



um but thats not fair for people who want 2 of every amiibo for extra display like jasonburrows :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Heck, the reason people are paying premium prices for weird amiibo like wii fit is the fact that their is so little stock. If it had a lot of stock nobody would buy it. I think this is a weird but good move for nintendo.



except Nintendo only gets money from the stores that sell them

so its really not much different to any of their other amiibos that aren't stupidly priced


and I'm pretty positive even not being super popular, they are still far more wanted than Nintendo seems to think. enough so that they could stay in print for more than just one measly run. then there's some that clearly are super popular such as the Fire Emblem ones that Nintendo seems to be keen on screwing over that fanbase with, which just makes no sense.


also, with people getting more and more pissed about how much of a pain it is to even order this stuff along with horrible inventory issues, that's not good at all in the long-term business of things. right now they need to get their **** together, or they run the risk of losing a lot of consumers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> um but thats not fair for people who want 2 of every amiibo for extra display like jasonburrows :/



jason can go buy one from a scalper :^)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Danielkang2 said:


> Heck, the reason people are paying premium prices for weird amiibo like wii fit is the fact that their is so little stock. If it had a lot of stock nobody would buy it. I think this is a weird but good move for nintendo.



That is a good point. Those characters usaully wouldn't sell, so they are putting little stocks of them so everyone who collects them are gonna buy them from the scalpers who just bought them cause of little stock.


----------



## Danielkang2

Well, what I mean is even if you have no intention of reselling the amiibo, if there is a marth amiibo laying around you'd buy it. No matter which amiibo it is. Wouldn't you buy a amiibo which is going for hundreds of dollars on ebay even if you don't like it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the children who don't care at all about prices, would buy the massively popular amiibo which are always in stock such as yoshi, mario, pikachu etc. The ones that are limited in stock are more necessarily for hard core nintendo fans such as characters from fire emblem, f zero, punch out, etc.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Yea. If i saw a Wii-fit trainer in stores randomly, I would buy it and then sell it because I have no intention on using the character and  because others are looking for it. I wouldn't charge ridiculous prices though, maybe $25?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Well, what I mean is even if you have no intention of reselling the amiibo, if there is a marth amiibo laying around you'd buy it. No matter which amiibo it is. Wouldn't you buy a amiibo which is going for hundreds of dollars on ebay even if you don't like it?



I don't even have any clue what you're trying to say here.



Danielkang2 said:


> And the children who don't care at all about prices, would buy the massively popular amiibo which are always in stock such as yoshi, mario, pikachu etc. The ones that are limited in stock are more necessarily for hard core nintendo fans such as characters from fire emblem, f zero, punch out, etc.



it sure isnt fun for parents though

also this is entirely based on assumption that none of them would care about the rarer characters. again, they surely won't be selling as much, but there's no reason for inventory to be as low as it is


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't even have any clue what you're trying to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> it sure isnt fun for parents though
> 
> also this is entirely based on assumption that none of them would care about the rarer characters. again, they surely won't be selling as much, but there's no reason for inventory to be as low as it is



Poor parents. I must suck for them on kids birthdays, cause the kids ask for an Amiibo that can't be found anywhere.


Nintendo would be making alot more money if they would have larger quantitys of these.


----------



## Danielkang2

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Poor parents. I must suck for them on kids birthdays, cause the kids ask for an Amiibo that can't be found anywhere.
> 
> 
> Nintendo would be making alot more money if they would have larger quantitys of these.



Supply and Demand, Supply and Demand. Less the supply more the demand, more the supply less the demand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nintendo did a good job by raising demand with the hard to get amiibo and having a lot of supply of the common amiibo.


----------



## Amissapanda

Oh my god, and I went to sleep right around 2:45AM. Holy crap.

I just want a Robin and Lucina. Then I'll be happy. Come on, Nintendo. You and the retailers need to work this out and stop making everyone feel like crap if they can't quickly order something in one minute at ANY random time of day.


----------



## Celestefey

It's still frustrating though. Just waiting to preorder the Yarn Yoshi and Zero Suit Samus now. Then, the only Smash amiibos I'll want are Little Mac and Shulk - which are near enough IMPOSSIBLE to find now. :\ Sigh. So if it means I have to spend ?30+ just for one of them, then I will. But it is a shame though that scalpers are ruining the experience for everyone else, to be honest... Who knew that preordering figures would end up being such a stressful experience? Dx Ugh. I didn't even want to go to bed last night in case they went up for preorders and I missed out on them. Luckily enough, me and my friend are working together on it. I told him I really REALLY wanted the pink yarn Yoshi, so if I'm out and it's available, he'll preorder it for me. :') Since I managed to get him a Marth. So yeah. It's good to work together on it. But last time Game put up preorders for like the Lucina and Robin amiibos, they were available practically all day! So I'm so glad I managed to get them. :3 They'll be here at the end of this month actually! But yeah. I just am hoping I can get these Amiibos now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Supply and Demand, Supply and Demand. Less the supply more the demand, more the supply less the demand.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nintendo did a good job by raising demand with the hard to get amiibo and having a lot of supply of the common amiibo.



except there is clearly demand for amiibos with short supply too that has nothing to do with said supply being as small as it is. so if they printed more, they could effectively make money not only off of scalpers, but also people that just want them

also selling out of preorders as fast as these have been (Jiggly wasn't even up for 10 minutes, and there were multiple reports that people first in line at their local Gamestops couldn't get Robin or Lucina due to already being sold out, and etc) isn't supply and demand. its just utter bull****


supply and demand works both ways and would mean that if stuff is clearly selling, they would print MORE until sales slowed down to a point where its not worth it. it works in a balance, large supply with little demand and clear demand with little to no supply are both poor for business, and right now a good portion of amiibos have fallen into the latter camp


----------



## Danielkang2

Approximately when will preorders for yarn yoshi and zss come up and which website(s)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> except there is clearly demand for amiibos with short supply too that has nothing to do with said supply being as small as it is. so if they printed more, they could effectively make money not only off of scalpers, but also people that just want them
> 
> also selling out of preorders as fast as these have been (Jiggly wasn't even up for 10 minutes, and there were multiple reports that people first in line at their local Gamestops couldn't get Robin or Lucina due to already being sold out, and etc) isn't supply and demand. its just utter bull****
> 
> 
> supply and demand works both ways and would mean that if stuff is clearly selling, they would print MORE until sales slowed down to a point where its not worth it. it works in a balance, large supply with little demand and clear demand with little to no supply are both poor for business, and right now a good portion of amiibos have fallen into the latter camp


Yes, I know there needs to be a balance but they do. The best selling amiibos like link, mario and pikachu are very common and less popular characters have little supply.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Danielkang2 said:


> Approximately when will preorders for yarn yoshi and zss come up and which website(s)



I don't think anything's been said yet, but I'm guessing it'll be a few months.



Danielkang2 said:


> Yes, I know there needs to be a balance but they do. The best selling amiibos like link, mario and pikachu are very common and less popular characters have little supply.



That's not creating a balance, it's just skewering. Mario and etc need to be cut down, rarer ones need to be bumped up.

Also your entire argument is based on the assumption that they wouldn't sell enough if kept in circulation for a time. Which if you pay attention to the online communities, its painfully clear that this is false.





mildly related too, just noticed that the Shulk amiibo has support for Xenoblade Chronicles 3D

SURE IS A GREAT THING THAT HE'S EASILY AVAILABLE


----------



## Danielkang2

Few months? For preorders too?


----------



## LambdaDelta

they just got announced very recently, and iirc the majority of the current set of preorders was for stuff we've known about for months so

yeah


----------



## Amissapanda

The demand is extremely high and there's really no reason they can't offer a bit more supply to meet it. Since the first wave, sales were beyond what they expected, which is why some amiibo they expected not to sell much of at all ended up becoming really rare and valuable. They sold out quickly.


----------



## Celestefey

LambdaDelta said:


> mildly related too, just noticed that the Shulk amiibo has support for Xenoblade Chronicles 3D
> 
> SURE IS A GREAT THING THAT HE'S EASILY AVAILABLE



Maybe because of this they'll print more Shulk amiibos? I really hope so. I've been a fan of the Xeno series for a while, and I knew as soon as Amiibos were first announced I wanted Shulk, but I guess I just wasn't quick enough.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

They want people to buy Code name STEAM, but the amiibo for the game are all sold out soo......


----------



## Hyoshido

Aren't you s'posed to get some really good weapon for scanning Shulk into Xenoblade 3D?

Thanks based Nintendo, that's like adding Amiibo support to Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush (UK name ok) and they're all hard to get a hold of (Well Kirby isn't too hard but still)


----------



## LambdaDelta

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> They want people to buy Code name STEAM, but the amiibo for the game are all sold out soo......



"BUY OUR GAME! IT GIVES YOU MORE AMIIBO SUPPO-

oh....."


----------



## Jake

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Nintendo seriously has to make larger stocks of Amiibo. It's ridiculous that someone that just wants a figure to use in their game has to be overrun with scalpers and they need to stalk the website/be in line first.


Pls stop complaining.
Yea ok we get it, scalpers blah blsh blah but at least you actually have a chance of finding 80% of current amiibo in store.. Come to australia and all they have is pikachu. If you don't go on day 1 of each wave release you're ****ed. Be glad you can still find wave 1/2/3 amiibo in your stores.
I have literally not seen one peach (just to name one of the 59 I've never seen) in store, she is so ****ing common everywhere else 
Like I get the point that more stock would mean this wouldn't be an issue in Australia but like, at least you can get amiibo either I store or on amazon...
ok bye


----------



## Amissapanda

Just because people in different regions have different issues doesn't mean we can't all vent our frustrations with it and chide/berate Nintendo for their supply/demand failure, among other things.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I don't have a store within reasonable walking distance that I know of.

Ergo I'll ***** all I want.


----------



## Jake

Amissapanda said:


> Just because people in different regions have different issues doesn't mean we can't all vent our frustrations with it and chide/berate Nintendo for their supply/demand failure, among other things.



Yes but you can also stop taking everything for granted and actually appreciate what you have :-}


----------



## Amissapanda

Jake. said:


> Yes but you can also stop taking everything for granted and actually appreciate what you have :-}



That's like telling you to appreciate your Pikachus.

If it's not what we're hoping for/want, why do we have to settle to appreciate what we have? Most of us have to import amiibo from other countries to get things that have little to no stock here.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I appreciate that GSC had the common sense to announce a new batch of preorders for their Sakura Miku: Bloomed in Japan nendoroid for the following day after the first batch sold out in an hour. That they then just kept up until the normal preorder period closing time. With a notice that orders would be shipped in batches sometime after the first shipment of orders placed yesterday, based on when the order was placed.


----------



## Jake

Amissapanda said:


> That's like telling you to appreciate your Pikachus.
> 
> If it's not what we're hoping for/want, why do we have to settle to appreciate what we have? Most of us have to import amiibo from other countries to get things that have little to no stock here.


Ok no thank u don't feel like talking to a brick wall
Peace
:-}


----------



## Amissapanda

By the way, guys, who had luck in GameStop with Robin or Lucina yesterday? I'm just curious. I was there for nearly two and a half hours, near the front of a very short line, and only the guy in front of me managed to get a Robin. That was after an hour of us all standing around trying to get the first few orders for singles in, too. 

I'm just honestly puzzled as to how they literally sold out so quickly when apparently all GameStops were having the same site problems of not getting through.


----------



## LambdaDelta

just imagine if this was the late 90s-early 00's

just imagine all the uses those Pikachus could have

"scan your pikachu in pokemon snap for a special course"
"scan your pikachu in hey you pikachu for an exclusive item/event"
"scan your pikachu in pokemon stadium for an exclusive pikachu with unobtainable moves"
"scan your pikachu in pokemon puzzle league for an exclusive stage"
"scan your pikachu in pokemon yellow for an exclusive story event inspired by the hit anime"
"scan your pikachu in pokemon trading card game to obtan an exclusive pikachu card"
"scan your pikachu in pokemon pinball for a bonus stage"
"scan your pikachu in pokemon stadium 2 for another pikachu with unobtainable moves"

etc etc


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> just imagine if this was the late 90s-early 00's
> 
> just imagine all the uses those Pikachus could have
> 
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon snap for a special course"
> "scan your pikachu in hey you pikachu for an exclusive item/event"
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon stadium for an exclusive pikachu with unobtainable moves"
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon puzzle league for an exclusive stage"
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon yellow for an exclusive story event inspired by the hit anime"
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon trading card game to obtan an exclusive pikachu card"
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon pinball for a bonus stage"
> "scan your pikachu in pokemon stadium 2 for another pikachu with unobtainable moves"
> 
> etc etc



Idk what a pikachus is last time I checked plural of pikachu was still pikachu so idk what a "pikachus" is sry


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> By the way, guys, who had luck in GameStop with Robin or Lucina yesterday? I'm just curious. I was there for nearly two and a half hours, near the front of a very short line, and only the guy in front of me managed to get a Robin. That was after an hour of us all standing around trying to get the first few orders for singles in, too.
> 
> I'm just honestly puzzled as to how they literally sold out so quickly when apparently all GameStops were having the same site problems of not getting through.



I imagine the problems were not all at once, so some got luckier than others. and the rest is just chalked up to Nintendo being great

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Idk what a pikachus is last time I checked plural of pikachu was still pikachu so idk what a "pikachus" is sry



pikachus are an item meant to look like a pikachu while not being pikachu so it can't be a bunch of pikachu if there's more than one but a bunch of pikachus because it is the false pikachu


----------



## gnoixaim

I went to 2 Gamestops yesterday looking to buy a Wii U (Yeah, I'm slow to the party here) and there were lines of people looking like they were going to cry because pre-orders were sold out, LOL. It was pretty amusing because.....did they seriously expect to get anything at 6pm?


----------



## Zane

LambdaDelta said:


> "scan your pikachu in hey you pikachu for an exclusive item/event"



scan your pikachu in hey you pikachu to get him to listen to what the **** u say


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> pikachus are an item meant to look like a pikachu while not being pikachu so it can't be a bunch of pikachu if there's more than one but a bunch of pikachus because it is the false pikachu



o kk thx 4 taking time out of ur day 2 explain 2 me


----------



## Hyoshido

gnoixaim said:


> I went to 2 Gamestops yesterday looking to buy a Wii U (Yeah, I'm slow to the party here) and there were lines of people looking like they were going to cry because pre-orders were sold out, LOL. It was pretty amusing because.....did they seriously expect to get anything at 6pm?


Sometimes people don't have all the time in the world to get to places early due to work or other important duties, Maybe that's why?

I think you'd be pretty worked up that you couldn't get something you really wanted on time.
...Especially Amiibo's, all the "good" ones are coming out now so people are going to hog these things as much as they can.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gnoixaim said:


> I went to 2 Gamestops yesterday looking to buy a Wii U (Yeah, I'm slow to the party here) and there were lines of people looking like they were going to cry because pre-orders were sold out, LOL. It was pretty amusing because.....did they seriously expect to get anything at 6pm?



amiibos are a war zone

only the strong survive, and only the vigilant and lucky of those strong succeed


----------



## f11

All I want is a Lucas and Dark pit amiibo. I hope none of these will be too rare.


----------



## gnoixaim

Hyogo said:


> Sometimes people don't have all the time in the world to get to places early due to work or other important duties, Maybe that's why?
> 
> I think you'd be pretty worked up that you couldn't get something you really wanted on time.
> ...Especially Amiibo's, all the "good" ones are coming out now so people are going to hog these things as much as they can.



Then they shouldn't be complaining about why they can't get an amiibo if they're not putting the time and effort to get it, lol. ESPECIALLY because all these "hard core collectors" should already expect nintendo not having enough stock.


----------



## oath2order

Hyogo said:


> Sometimes people don't have all the time in the world to get to places early due to work or other important duties, Maybe that's why?
> 
> I think you'd be pretty worked up that you couldn't get something you really wanted on time.
> ...Especially Amiibo's, all the "good" ones are coming out now so people are going to hog these things as much as they can.



too bad?

There's hardcore collectors that's how it is with this stuf


----------



## Amissapanda

Crys said:


> All I want is a Lucas and Dark pit amiibo. I hope none of these will be too rare.



Ahhh, that seems sadly very unlikely. Considering Lucas is DLC and Ness already broke GameStop servers yesterday, I wouldn't count on it. DLC characters are probably going to end up as exclusives, if I had to guess.

And Dark Pit is the only amiibo releasing in July along with Palutena. I think that almost guarantees that they're going to be extremely rare and hard to get, because everyone is going to be vying for only them. (Unless they add more amiibos to that line up before then. I'm almost terrified that they're going to add the DLCs into that, since the wave/group is currently so small.)


----------



## Javocado

Crys said:


> All I want is a Lucas and Dark pit amiibo. I hope none of these will be too rare.



they gon b rare as hell


----------



## LambdaDelta

Crys said:


> All I want is a Lucas and Dark pit amiibo. I hope none of these will be too rare.



*laughter intensifies*


----------



## Hyoshido

Crys said:


> All I want is a Lucas and Dark pit amiibo. I hope none of these will be too rare.


Nope, both will be incredibly hard to get, Dark Pit because edginess and Lucas because there's no western merc of Mother 3 as I'm aware of.



gnoixaim said:


> Then they shouldn't be complaining about why they can't get an amiibo if they're not putting the time and effort to get it, lol. ESPECIALLY because all these "hard core collectors" should already expect nintendo not having enough stock.


I know what you mean, but I wouldn't want to go ditch work for the day for Amiibo's, I've just been incredibly lucky at times to grab rare/rare-ish one's whenever possible, heck, I managed to get Sonic & Megaman for base price only a day before the wave was released in Europe, Lucario, Pit, Ike and Captain Falcon I managed to get on their release dates aswell and that wasn't as early as possible either (Didn't pre-order any of them)

But we really should be blaming Nintendo for making some of these impossible to get unless you've got all the spare time in the world.


----------



## Amissapanda

gnoixaim said:


> I went to 2 Gamestops yesterday looking to buy a Wii U (Yeah, I'm slow to the party here) and there were lines of people looking like they were going to cry because pre-orders were sold out, LOL. It was pretty amusing because.....did they seriously expect to get anything at 6pm?



I don't know if you were aware of the situation or not, but most did not get a single order to even go through the system before 4PM and even after that, most orders failed to go through 5-10 times before they processed, if they made it at all. Most of the people waiting in that line had probably been there since the start, just hoping for a chance and blowing their entire afternoon to do it. I got there before 3PM, I was third in line, and I only managed to get two amiibo after waiting there for over two hours.


----------



## Javocado

Javocado said:


> they gon b rare as hell



proof they gonna be rare as hell




source: steak


----------



## LambdaDelta

Javocado said:


> proof they gonna be rare as hell
> 
> View attachment 88919
> 
> source: steak



no they will just be slapped on the heat for mere seconds and then taken off

status: dripping bloody tears


----------



## LambdaDelta

>get greninja amiibo in cart after constantly going back and forth to his page and cart due to constantly not adding to cart when I said to
>go to checkout
>ship-to-home not available

I've no words


----------



## Amissapanda

It's apparently been confirmed that Greninja will be available for pre-order in Toys 'R Us stores on April 27th.

For anyone interested.


----------



## Flop

That's why I said **** it and decided to import them. GameStop is useless as usual.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> It's apparently been confirmed that Greninja will be available for pre-order in Toys 'R Us stores on April 27th.
> 
> For anyone interested.



this is cool news I've never seen a TRU in my area

**** store exclusives imo


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> It's apparently been confirmed that Greninja will be available for pre-order in Toys 'R Us stores on April 27th.
> 
> For anyone interested.



Just saw it on my FB yee-hawwww i'm coming for that booty greninja


----------



## LambdaDelta

Flop said:


> That's why I said **** it and decided to import them. GameStop is useless as usual.



this will probably be just what I'll do going forward

any notable sites to keep watch on?


----------



## Cress

Danielkang2 said:


> And the children who don't care at all about prices, would buy the massively popular amiibo which are always in stock such as yoshi, mario, pikachu etc. The ones that are limited in stock are more necessarily for hard core nintendo fans such as characters from fire emblem, f zero, punch out, etc.



In 6th grade or sometime around there, when Brawl came out, I instantly mained Lucas because of his cool moveset. If amiibos came out back then, I'd want Lucas WAY more than Mario, Link, or Pikachu. I feel like the only amiibo I'd buy would be Lucas, Toon Link, Luigi, and Olimar.


----------



## Amissapanda

PuffleKirby21 said:


> In 6th grade or sometime around there, when Brawl came out, I instantly *maimed* Lucas because of his cool moveset. If amiibos came out back then, I'd want Lucas WAY more than Mario, Link, or Pikachu. I feel like the only amiibo I'd buy would be Lucas, Toon Link, Luigi, and Olimar.



...I'm sorry, but that TYPO. XD


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> ...I'm sorry, but that TYPO. XD



At least it isn't the dong typo.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> At least it isn't the dong typo.



its not a typo if its intentional


also got the Splatoon amiibo pack preordered via Best Buy

now to just hope that they don't cancel it later because "demand too high"...


----------



## abby534534

So disappointed.

I've been wanting to buy some amiibo for weeks... and when the target sale rolled around on Sunday, I figured now was my chance!

I spent all week agonizing over which 3 to get, and I finally decided on Toon Link, Bowser (smash), and Peach (smash). I have a hard time spending money (I'm a poor student right now with a very tight budget), but I thought $27 for 3 with free shipping was reasonable. Plus I did well on an exam this week and I thought it would be a nice reward.

I spent 10 minutes on the website updating the shipping address, entering in gift cards, etc., and when I finally get to the confirmation page, I learn Bowser and Peach are not available... despite the fact that they are totally available according to the main website! Grr!!!

So, I am still waiting for my chance to buy some amiibo. I am really disappointed.


----------



## Cress

LambdaDelta said:


> its not a typo if its intentional



I maimed Ness how could you confuse the two of them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I maimed Ness how could you confuse the two of them.



I know you're excited for Lucas, but really. That's uncalled for.

Also its pretty obvious I was talking about dong, not maimed


----------



## Cress

Where is this even going now...


----------



## Heyden

Why do all the good amiibo have to be store exclusive, ugh
Jigglypuff I will get you ~


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Where is this even going now...



http://www.gamesradar.com/eff-you-a...d&hootPostID=6ab9a7485bdd6573b2f87d92d92603f6

I'm not quitting for good quite yet, but yeah. this about sums it up


----------



## Amissapanda

You know, part of me is actually wondering if we're flipping out and that the pre-orders are going to continue variably throughout the month of April. It seems like a long-shot, but I find it kind of strange that Toys 'R Us put up Greninja on their site early this morning and yet they've come out and said that pre-orders in-store will not take place until April 27th. That's nearly a month's time between them. 

Maybe hope is not lost yet, folks.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

What Amiibo are target exclusive? Target in Canada just closed, so I really hope no Amiibo I want is Target exclusive :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> You know, part of me is actually wondering if we're flipping out and that the pre-orders are going to continue variably throughout the month of April. It seems like a long-shot, but I find it kind of strange that Toys 'R Us put up Greninja on their site early this morning and yet they've come out and said that pre-orders in-store will not take place until April 27th. That's nearly a month's time between them.
> 
> Maybe hope is not lost yet, folks.



I'm just kind of watching as much as I can and going with it. Not worth it to get stressed over imo.

But honestly with how close to nonexistent Nintendo and retailers has been with _proper_ communication, along with how previous releases have gone, I don't think people's worries are misguided in the least bit.


Also, I got Greninja to checkout earlier all the way up to the confirm order page. But when I pressed the button, the site just took me to an empty cart. So that was fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What Amiibo are target exclusive? Target in Canada just closed, so I really hope no Amiibo I want is Target exclusive :/



Jigglypuff

that is my #1 want because main

and sold out on preorder in like 7 ****ing minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Toys"R"Us is Greninja and GameStop is Ness btw.

I think that's all for wave 4 exclusives?


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Why do all the good amiibo have to be store exclusive, ugh
> Jigglypuff I will get you ~


Aren't u Australian tho? No amiibo here are store exclusive, unless you're planning on importing



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What Amiibo are target exclusive? Target in Canada just closed, so I really hope no Amiibo I want is Target exclusive :/


I'm not even Canadian but even I know they're not target exclusive in canada. They tried this with Rosalina but then target went to **** and she became available everywhere


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

UGUGHGH WHY JIGGLYPUFF

Well, I can always buy a regular JIGGLYPUFF figure and just pretend it's an Amiibo xD

Or I can pay ridiculous prices on eBay, which I'm not going to do.


----------



## LambdaDelta

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> UGUGHGH WHY JIGGLYPUFF



Here, Rosie. This will explain *everything*.


Spoiler


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

LambdaDelta said:


> Here, Rosie. This will explain *everything*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



xD. Ok then. 


Of corse its Jiggypuff because that's one of the ones I wanted *facepalm*


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: god they all look so wonderful


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: god they all look so wonderful



*Faints because I wanted Robin and Lucina soooo bad.*
Glad the Splatoon ones look nice, but why just black bases? At least there's some ink splattered on the base to give them color.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the Inkling boy just rubs me the wrong way. He just looks so... messed up in some way.


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: god they all look so wonderful



pacman looks better than i thought and ness looks worse than i thought LOL 
and charizard looks like a mcdonalds toy

yarn yoshi the bae tho <3


----------



## Heyden

Ness what have they done to you...


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Ness what have they done to you...



wat u say m8







(ist wierd tho coz his clothes look good ut wtf his face)


----------



## Heyden

Was also surprised to find Donkey Kong, Zelda, Peach, Kirby and Luigi at Target today, excluding Mario and Pikachu.. At least Nintendo is fixing the problem here, slightly :/


----------



## Zane

I think the Ness looks cute! I haven't even played Earthbound or Mother or w/e his game is called and I kinda want his amiibo. lol Same with Robin. 
Those yarn Yoshis are perfection though.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Was also surprised to find Donkey Kong, Zelda, Peach, Kirby and Luigi at Target today, excluding Mario and Pikachu.. At least Nintendo is fixing the problem here, slightly :/



zelda got a random restock last week but i didnt know about luigi


----------



## Mioki

Ness doesn't look TOO bad, but I expected him to look more decent seeing as he's not as complex as the other characters.

I still wonder why they have a hard time with certain faces (like the Fire Emblem chars)... Then with Pit, Link, and others they look pretty sharp. I'm worried about Zero Suit...


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm perfectly happy with how Ness looks. He's true to character.

Have you ever seen the only other merchandise of him that was ever available? The amiibo is a HUGE improvement.

As a MOTHER series fan, I'm perfectly happy. I'm finally going to own EarthBound/Mother merchandise and I couldn't be happier. Well, I could be happier, but Lucas's time will come.


----------



## bloomwaker

Haydenn said:


> Was also surprised to find Donkey Kong, Zelda, Peach, Kirby and Luigi at Target today, excluding Mario and Pikachu.. At least Nintendo is fixing the problem here, slightly :/



These tend to be more widely available. I see them almost all the time on any random store visit. Sometimes Link, too. 

I'm going to cry bloody tears trying to find Robin and Lucina. They'll be as scares as Marth (pre re-release), Ike, Rosalina, and the others that tend to be butt-hard to find, if I'm lucky. 

Maybe I'll  just buy them for more money. ;;
At least I secured Ness and Charizard.


----------



## Heyden

dapperlace said:


> These tend to be more widely available. I see them almost all the time on any random store visit. Sometimes Link, too.
> 
> I'm going to cry bloody tears trying to find Robin and Lucina. They'll be as scares as Marth (pre re-release), Ike, Rosalina, and the others that tend to be butt-hard to find, if I'm lucky.
> 
> Maybe I'll  just buy them for more money. ;;
> At least I secured Ness and Charizard.



I know common in America. Australia has the worst shortage, we used to only have Mario and Pikachu


----------



## bloomwaker

Haydenn said:


> I know common in America. Australia has the worst shortage, we used to only have Mario and Pikachu



Ouch, that really sucks. Amiibo work world-wide, at least. Inconvenient to order but it can still cost less than what a scalper might try to charge you. I'm considering it for Robin and Lucina, to be honest.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm gonna be dreading my amiibo preorder being cancelled until it actually ships.

****ing recent Best Buy issues people have had.


----------



## bloomwaker

GameStop tends to be good to me. Mostly because I show up way too often when I get bored on the weekend. The guy texted me to warn me about pre-orders and got really mad when my bundle was removed from my cart. The poor guy had worked his ass off to try to make sure I got what I wanted but the whole system they use for pre-orders was crapping out on them so by the 5th order the bundle was already sold out. I was 4th but system loading slowly woot woot.

I know someone who works there mentioned in this thread that some GameStops didn't even get a chance to push one bundle order through. Aiieeee.


----------



## Dasbreenee

dapperlace said:


> GameStop tends to be good to me. Mostly because I show up way too often when I get bored on the weekend. The guy texted me to warn me about pre-orders and got really mad when my bundle was removed from my cart. The poor guy had worked his ass off to try to make sure I got what I wanted but the whole system they use for pre-orders was crapping out on them so by the 5th order the bundle was already sold out. I was 4th but system loading slowly woot woot.
> 
> I know someone who works there mentioned in this thread that some GameStops didn't even get a chance to push one bundle order through. Aiieeee.


Wait you tried to pre order it online yourself? Or the person at GameStop did it?


----------



## bloomwaker

Dasbreenee said:


> Wait you tried to pre order it online yourself? Or the person at GameStop did it?



I was at GameStop before the orders online were supposed to go up. According to what they told me, there was supposed to be a 2-hour gap? But they ran out even before that time was up. I was just unfortunate enough to be fourth. The person ahead of me, and behind me both got their orders. The computer I was being serviced on just happened to take a bit longer, so the guy behind me got serviced by his respective employee faster. 

He was pretty upset with the way the system worked, since it seemed to be a country-wide pool, instead of per-store pre-orders, which probably wouldn't have destroyed the system like that for 40 minutes (at least, that's how long it was at our stores in SoCal).


----------



## JCnator

We've got some more CPSIA certificates coming in and those two mysterious unnamed amiibo are revealed to be Jigglypuff and Greninja.

Both of them were produced within two months and are manufactured in April 3rd 2015. Sounds like these guys are going to be moderately rare.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dasbreenee said:


> Wait you tried to pre order it online yourself? Or the person at GameStop did it?



Gamestop hasn't put the online preorders up yet.

And the upper management insisted on using their web-in-store system to do the preorders while also not telling people at home that online orders wouldn't go up until after the in-store orders were done. Which combine every Gamestop trying to place an order all at once in addition to people at home refreshing the store so they can place their online order, and the system was effectively DDoS'd.


Oh, and did I mention how they seemingly ran though their entire preorder stock, even though they're meant to hold a certain amount for online orders? The entire situation was just hilariously mismanaged from top to bottom, and by far the worst so far for these preorders.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> We've got some more CPSIA certificates coming in and those two mysterious unnamed amiibo are revealed to be Jigglypuff and Greninja.
> 
> Both of them were produced within two months and are manufactured in April 3rd 2015. Sounds like these guys are going to be moderately rare.



ur2slo

Jigglypuff is Target exclusive and sold out on preorder in 7 ****ing minutes

Greninja is Toys"R"Us exclusive and is also sold out on preorder at like 4-6 ****ing hours earlier than they said he'd be put up when most people would've been asleep


----------



## bloomwaker

LambdaDelta said:


> Gamestop hasn't put the online preorders up yet.
> 
> And the upper management insisted on using their web-in-store system to do the preorders while also not telling people at home that online orders wouldn't go up until after the in-store orders were done. Which combine every Gamestop trying to place an order all at once in addition to people at home refreshing the store so they can place their online order, and the system was effectively DDoS'd.
> 
> 
> Oh, and did I mention how they seemingly ran though their entire preorder stock, even though they're meant to hold a certain amount for online orders? The entire situation was just hilariously mismanaged from top to bottom, and by far the worst so far for these preorders.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slo
> 
> Jigglypuff is Target exclusive and sold out on preorder in 7 ****ing minutes
> 
> Greninja is Toys"R"Us exclusive and is also sold out on preorder at like 4-6 ****ing hours earlier than they said he'd be put up when most people would've been asleep



Oh, lovely. So I had the wonderful luck of getting the worst pre-orders, for the two Amiibo I've been waiting for since I knew Amiibo/the characters were going to be a thing. My consolation is that the guy was just as upset as I was, possibly more, because he went out of his way to make sure that I would stand a fighting chance with this stuff, and the system just crapped out on us both.


----------



## JCnator

LambdaDelta said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> ur2slo
> 
> Jigglypuff is Target exclusive and sold out on preorder in 7 ****ing minutes
> 
> Greninja is Toys"R"Us exclusive and is also sold out on preorder at like 4-6 ****ing hours earlier than they said he'd be put up when most people would've been asleep



I don't entirely consider the preorders as a measurement to their rarity, since these stores might be intentionally holding a lot of them so they can make these amiibo available only by visiting these stores. I've seen some that were previously difficult to place a preorder before and they ended up being relatively easy to find in stores.


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I don't entirely consider the preorders as a measurement to their rarity, since these stores might be intentionally holding a lot of them so they can make these amiibo available only by visiting these stores. I've seen some that were previously difficult to place a preorder before and they ended up being relatively easy to find in stores.



too bad there's no store within reasonable distance for me

my point is its awfully managed


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I don't entirely consider the preorders as a measurement to their rarity, since these stores might be intentionally holding a lot of them so they can make these amiibo available only by visiting these stores. I've seen some that were previously difficult to place a preorder before and they ended up being relatively easy to find in stores.



Unless they were store exclusives. Nobody has ever seen them.


----------



## abby534534

Do you think amiibo from this recent wave will actually be available to purchase in store?  Like, I could walk into a Target and pick up any of them?

I'm just starting to wonder if all later waves will only be available through 5 minute preorder windows.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

abby534534 said:


> Do you think amiibo from this recent wave will actually be available to purchase in store?  Like, I could walk into a Target and pick up any of them?
> 
> I'm just starting to wonder if all later waves will only be available through 5 minute preorder windows.



I highly doubt it. Now the demand for these figures are huge, I don't think you will ever be able to walk into the store and buy an Amiibo other then the common ones like Mario, Link And Pikachu.


----------



## Danielkang2

There's a LOT of diddy kong at my store. Are they rare?


----------



## Hyoshido

The lord of HOO-HAH will never be rare.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Danielkang2 said:


> There's a LOT of diddy kong at my store. Are they rare?



Exactly. I went to EB games the other day and they had tons of Diddy Kong, Zelda and Samus. They also had the Mario Party 10 Amiibos, Mario, Luigi, Yoshi, and Bowser.


----------



## Danielkang2

There's tons of yoshi, kirby, peach too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want Yarn Yoshi soooo bad!!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Danielkang2 said:


> There's tons of yoshi, kirby, peach too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want Yarn Yoshi soooo bad!!!


IKR. Idk if I'll even be able to use them on a 3DS, but I'm going to buy them anyways xD


----------



## Dasbreenee

dapperlace said:


> I was at GameStop before the orders online were supposed to go up. According to what they told me, there was supposed to be a 2-hour gap? But they ran out even before that time was up. I was just unfortunate enough to be fourth. The person ahead of me, and behind me both got their orders. The computer I was being serviced on just happened to take a bit longer, so the guy behind me got serviced by his respective employee faster.
> 
> He was pretty upset with the way the system worked, since it seemed to be a country-wide pool, instead of per-store pre-orders, which probably wouldn't have destroyed the system like that for 40 minutes (at least, that's how long it was at our stores in SoCal).



That's really odd that that would happen. Because when pre ordering anything at GameStop (when you do it in store) there is no "cart". The cashier literally types it in and clicks reserve and done. So that's really weird that it wouldn't work. Especially with the new computer system and layouts it makes it even faster to pre order as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> Gamestop hasn't put the online preorders up yet.
> 
> And the upper management insisted on using their web-in-store system to do the preorders while also not telling people at home that online orders wouldn't go up until after the in-store orders were done. Which combine every Gamestop trying to place an order all at once in addition to people at home refreshing the store so they can place their online order, and the system was effectively DDoS'd.
> 
> 
> Oh, and did I mention how they seemingly ran though their entire preorder stock, even though they're meant to hold a certain amount for online orders? The entire situation was just hilariously mismanaged from top to bottom, and by far the worst so far for these preorders.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slo
> 
> Jigglypuff is Target exclusive and sold out on preorder in 7 ****ing minutes
> 
> Greninja is Toys"R"Us exclusive and is also sold out on preorder at like 4-6 ****ing hours earlier than they said he'd be put up when most people would've been asleep



Web-in-store isn't used as a pre order system. That's why I was asking. Web-in-store is only used if an item is out of stock at that store and you want to order it.
I was asking them because If they tried to pre order in store there is literally no reason the pre order shouldn't have gone through.


----------



## bloomwaker

Dasbreenee said:


> That's really odd that that would happen. Because when pre ordering anything at GameStop (when you do it in store) there is no "cart". The cashier literally types it in and clicks reserve and done. So that's really weird that it wouldn't work. Especially with the new computer system and layouts it makes it even faster to pre order as well.



I don't know that he ever called it a cart, but when he hit submit, the computer processed my order, and told him the bundle had been removed because the bundle was no longer in stock. It was seconds after the guy next to me had gotten his order. 

I just can't get over the fact that if I had been either 3rd or 5th in line, I would have gotten it, but I had the luck of getting stuck to the register that I did, and it did not take my order fast enough. 1,2,3, and 5 all got their orders just fine and I'll be pouting about that until I find a way to get my hands on Robin and Lucina, lol.


----------



## Locket

I got Yoshi, Toon Link (I voted Link since there isn't a "Toon" Link), and Pikachu. They all fight with me on 8 player smash and we are team cute. I, the leader, aren't cute, but pretty. THe leader must be pretty. Rules for team cute.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dasbreenee said:


> Web-in-store isn't used as a pre order system. That's why I was asking. Web-in-store is only used if an item is out of stock at that store and you want to order it.
> I was asking them because If they tried to pre order in store there is literally no reason the pre order shouldn't have gone through.



well thats what the upper management decided to use

doesn't matter what its normally for


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

I PREORDERED ALL THE AMIIBO SO NONE OF YOU COULD GET THEM HAHAHA Rosalina all over again


----------



## JasonBurrows

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> I PREORDERED ALL THE AMIIBO SO NONE OF YOU COULD GET THEM HAHAHA Rosalina all over again


I have had the entire set preordered since January 2015.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

JasonBurrows said:


> I have had the entire set preordered since January 2015.



Because I wanted to know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have fun with 150 trophies that all do the same thing.


----------



## JasonBurrows

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> Because I wanted to know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Have fun with 150 trophies that all do the same thing.


I only have the following preordered.

1. Pac Man
2. Ness
3. Wario
4. Charizard
5. Lucina
6. Robin
7. Wario
8. Charizard


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

Ok.


----------



## Yatogami

JasonBurrows said:


> I only have the following preordered.
> 
> 1. Pac Man
> 2. Ness
> 3. Wario
> 4. Charizard
> 5. Lucina
> 6. Robin
> 7. Wario
> 8. Charizard



Where did you pre-order?!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Yatogami said:


> Where did you pre-order?!


I have horrific news for you...

I preordered at ShopTo.net, but all of those amiibo now show this message when Pre-Order is clicked.
"Sorry, We are not taking any more pre-orders for this item at this time. Please check back later."

*EDIT: The only amiibo that does not state that message is Wario.*


----------



## Dasbreenee

dapperlace said:


> I don't know that he ever called it a cart, but when he hit submit, the computer processed my order, and told him the bundle had been removed because the bundle was no longer in stock. It was seconds after the guy next to me had gotten his order.
> 
> I just can't get over the fact that if I had been either 3rd or 5th in line, I would have gotten it, but I had the luck of getting stuck to the register that I did, and it did not take my order fast enough. 1,2,3, and 5 all got their orders just fine and I'll be pouting about that until I find a way to get my hands on Robin and Lucina, lol.



You totally should have asked him to do it again. That's really stupid. D;
I know the gamestop I work at, extra pre orders became available for the MM 3DS. My boss called me at 9am before opening to tell me so I could get one. XD 
Only thing is you had to pay in full and I didn't have the money then. So I didn't get one.


----------



## bloomwaker

Dasbreenee said:


> You totally should have asked him to do it again. That's really stupid. D;
> I know the gamestop I work at, extra pre orders became available for the MM 3DS. My boss called me at 9am before opening to tell me so I could get one. XD
> Only thing is you had to pay in full and I didn't have the money then. So I didn't get one.



He did. The bundle and Lucina and Robin were no longer available to add to the order when he tried, though, so there was nothing anyone could do. It just literally would not give him the option.

He also said he's going to try to get them for me any chance he gets, since he can get a hold of me pretty easily, or just have me pay him back.


----------



## Dasbreenee

dapperlace said:


> He did. The bundle and Lucina and Robin were no longer available to add to the order when he tried, though, so there was nothing anyone could do. It just literally would not give him the option.
> 
> He also said he's going to try to get them for me any chance he gets, since he can get a hold of me pretty easily, or just have me pay him back.


Those are the best gamestop employees haha. 
I hold stuff for people all the time, but my manager does the same. But he doesn't realize half the stuff he saves for people are people who just want it for money. Like, doesn't it ring a bell in your head when the person bought up all of our Chaos Skylanders? XD


----------



## bloomwaker

That does seem fishy. I just want one of each, and this guy knows I've wanted them since I knew that both amiibo and the characters would be a thing. Some day!


----------



## Android

So, I got into this whole amiibo thing. So far I have (In order of which I got them):
-Kirby
-Diddy Kong
-Zelda
-Toon Link
-Samus
-Sonic
-Megaman
-Fox
-Yoshi
-Toad

I also pre-ordered Pacman, but maaan. How I wish Nintendo didn't release amiibo in the first place. It's a double edge sort. On one side, I don't need them, they're expensive, and really hard to get. On the other THEY'RE SO COOL AND I WANT THEM ALL.

One day I'll have a complete collection. One day...


----------



## LambdaDelta

amiibos aren't expensive

unless we're talking the ones you can only get from scalpers pretty much, then sure. but not the msrp ones


----------



## Mioki

They're pretty expensive if you're collecting. I'm sure I'm well over 100 bucks in investment for the few I have.

-Kirby
-Link
-Pit
-Marth
-Bowser
-Toon Link

Waiting for Ike and Ness from Gamestop. Hoping to get Zero Suit Samus, Dark Pit, and Falco... I kinda want all the yarn Yoshi when they launch. I wish I coulda snagged Villager and Captain Falcon. Maybe Fox too. Amiibo struggles :c


----------



## Amissapanda

Wave 4 pre-orders apparently appeared on Amazon.ca, for any of you Canadians out there.


----------



## Zane

Amissapanda said:


> Wave 4 pre-orders apparently appeared on Amazon.ca, for any of you Canadians out there.



I'm only seeing 'currently unavailable' Robin and Ness hmm p:
anyway amazon.ca is terrible and i denounce it

edit: o wait the listings for the others are there


----------



## Flop

LambdaDelta said:


> amiibos aren't expensive
> 
> unless we're talking the ones you can only get from scalpers pretty much, then sure. but not the msrp ones


Well if you're preordering _two of the following amiibo _, it can be expensive pretty quick. If that sentence didn't make sense, you should probably look farther back in the thread for my reference point.


----------



## abby534534

LambdaDelta said:


> amiibos aren't expensive
> 
> unless we're talking the ones you can only get from scalpers pretty much, then sure. but not the msrp ones



I think amiibos are pretty expensive for what you get. It is, of course, relative to your disposable income, but they are basically $13 (closer to $14 with tax) DLC packs. You could buy 2 or 3 amiibo OR get a full priced 3DS game. And, from what I have seen, it is really tough to stop at 1 or 2 or 3 amiibo...


----------



## Javocado

In store pre-order at Toys R Us going live on 4/27 for Greninja and Pac-Man


----------



## Heyden

I ran to EB Games like 5 minutes ago and preordered Jigglypuff, Greninja, Dark Pit and Lucas! Yes Lucas

I think I will regret not getting Mewtwo and Palutena...


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> I ran to EB Games like 5 minutes ago and preordered Jigglypuff, Greninja, Dark Pit and Lucas! Yes Lucas
> 
> I think I will regret not getting Mewtwo and Palutena...



Can't you just pre order them tomorrow?


----------



## Heyden

The clerk said Palutena was on low stock but I still jumped on Lucas xP


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> The clerk said Palutena was on low stock but I still jumped on Lucas xP



Can you go to a different store?


----------



## matt

Might buy ness as my first amiibo


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Might buy ness as my first amiibo


Ness does not seem to be available anywhere matt.

http://www.game.co.uk/en/ness-amiibo-super-smash-bros-collection-324232 *Out of Stock*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/amiibo-Smash-Ness-Nintendo-Wii/dp/B00SSU6940/ *Out of Stock*
http://www.shopto.net/video-games/wiiu/WIIUAM34-amiibo-smash-ness *No More Preorders Being Taken*
http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/Multi5h3tzx6qqv2/Nintendo-Amiibo-Super-Smash-Bros-Ness-Character *Temporarily Out of Stock*
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/ness-no.34-amiibo/11073067.html *Out of Stock*


----------



## bloomwaker

My cousin said he'd give me a lot of money for Ness. He didn't say how much, just "a lot of money". I'm still not sure if I want to sell him though. He's adorable.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have had quite a good amiibo hunt today on ShopTo.net.
I managed to acquire the following and I have received Preorder Confirmations so far on all except Greninja for now...

Ganondorf 1 of 2
Zero Suit Samus 1 of 2
Palutena 1 of 2
Ganondorf 2 of 2
Jigglypuff
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus 2 of 2
Palutena 2 of 2


----------



## Javocado

The Pokes are lookin fresh


----------



## Zane

Javocado said:


> The Pokes are lookin fresh



strokes screen
why couldnt jiggly have been a common


----------



## Heyden

They look beautiful ;A; 
so are they releasing in May or April or what


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

AHH THEY ARE ADORABLE


I'm so sad I can't get Jigglypuff ;c


----------



## Javocado

Haydenn said:


> They look beautiful ;A;
> so are they releasing in May or April or what



5/29 is when they'll be in stores in the NA I believe.
I'm gonna try my best to score a Jiggly.

Also I just noticed that after Jiggs the whole OG will be in amiibo form.
:')


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't get why people want Jigglypuff, I'm more into the Duck Hunt Duo.

Could someone explain why?


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't get why people want Jigglypuff, I'm more into the Duck Hunt Duo.
> 
> Could someone explain why?



Probably because Jigglypuff is cute as hell, a Pokemon, one of the OG 12, store-exclusive, pink, awesome, etc.
Just a few reasons heh.


----------



## Zane

i keep forgetting to say but its a Kirby drought over here lately lol ppl must be buying him to use in the new Kirby game



Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't get why people want Jigglypuff, I'm more into the Duck Hunt Duo.
> 
> Could someone explain why?



people like jigglypuff. although ofc there's going to be people buying the figure now just b/c its an exclusive.


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> The Pokes are lookin fresh



I don't care.
That Robin...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zane said:


> i keep forgetting to say but its a Kirby drought over here lately lol ppl must be buying him to use in the new Kirby game
> 
> 
> 
> people like jigglypuff. although ofc there's going to be people buying the figure now just b/c its an exclusive.


I see. I liked Jigs when I was young, when I bought a plush of Jigs at a yard sale. I'm on the hunt for Jigs.


----------



## Heyden

Gonna go to EB Games now and preorder Palutena and Mewtwo before I regret it haha


----------



## Mioki

I tried to mess with that shopto site, but it kept giving me an error when I tried to register so fff it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I finally found a Diddy amiibo that didn't look completely dopey so I had to pick him up. I was grocery shopping at Target and got lucky 



Spoiler: Diddy $wag, welcome to the bunch


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> The Pokes are lookin fresh


IT BEAUTIFUL



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> AHH THEY ARE ADORABLE
> 
> 
> I'm so sad I can't get Jigglypuff ;c


????? How can u not get jigglypuff?????


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Jake. said:


> IT BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> ????? How can u not get jigglypuff?????



Jigglypuff is Target Exclusive, and Target in Canada closed.


----------



## Jake

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Jigglypuff is Target Exclusive, and Target in Canada closed.



...

If u bothered to read what I said when you were asking this a few days ago (which u obv didn't) u would kno I said this probably won't be the case, because rosalina was originally target exclusive in canada, but then when target closed (or closing) down, they made her available elsewhere.
So jigglypuff will probably be available in most places


----------



## Zane

Mioki said:


> I tried to mess with that shopto site, but it kept giving me an error when I tried to register so fff it.



lmao I went there too, I couldn't register unless I signed in with Facebook. But I just read some onlin reviews and they're such a mixed bag idk if I even wanna risk it now :[

@Jigglypuff/Rosalina discussion - Rosalina did eventually show up at other places here in Canada, she randomly turned up on the Walmart website like a month after her actual release lol so Jiggly will probs be the same but just as hard to get since ppl will buy to resell in places where they _are_ store-exclusives.


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> lmao I went there too, I couldn't register unless I signed in with Facebook. But I just read some onlin reviews and they're such a mixed bag idk if I even wanna risk it now :[
> 
> @Jigglypuff/Rosalina discussion - Rosalina did eventually show up at other places here in Canada, she randomly turned up on the Walmart website like a month after her actual release lol so Jiggly will probs be the same but just as hard to get since ppl will buy to resell in places where they _are_ store-exclusives.



If you find Jigglypuff, please buy it for me. I will try to find one for you over here too /tyinadvanceily


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> If you find Jigglypuff, please buy it for me. I will try to find one for you over here too /tyinadvanceily



if i find any jigglypuffs i'll buy them all for you <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I bet when I go hunting for Jigs, it'll be sold out because I came in late. D:


----------



## Jake

***** back off all the jigglies are mine ok bye


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jake. said:


> ***** back off all the jigglies are mine ok bye


I can imagine you having a room with just the Jigs amiibos.


----------



## HoennMaster

Really regret not jumping on the bandwagon early. Thankfully I just received in the mail today all the Wave 3 Amiibos from a guy in Japan. Got really lucky too. Only payed $7 more then I would have to buy them individually in the store.


----------



## JCnator

Someone should eventually get to make a comprehensive documentary about amiibo. I mean, seriously, the craze behind these little guys is so soul-crushingly insane that it generates a lot of buzz.

Here's a somewhat long recap reminding us why the amiibo craze is unprecedented, at least in North America. 



Spoiler



It all started with the first 12 amiibo based on characters from Super Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U, and we were completely clueless on how rare some of the amiibo actually are. As soon as we know that Marth was apparently extremely rare, followed by Villager and Wii Fit Trainer, the collecting craze has begun growing faster.

Each subsequent wave left us with fewer and fewer amiibo to be sold on stores and preorder, and the more obscure characters are getting more and more difficult to acquire, especially when store-exclusive comes into the play. Doesn't help that there are plenty of scalpers jumping in the bandwagon since the very beginning, including that one Sonic the Hedgehog 1 fan from Canada who bought well over 100 Rosalina amiibo out of his sheer hatred for her sexualized appeal that ruined the Mario franchise as a whole. I'm not even kidding, the latter totally happened. But it doesn't end there.

With the release of Mario Party 10 in America, a Super Mario version of Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Bowser and Toad have been released as well. They're all pretty much easier to find than the Smash ones, but Toad does appear to be tougher to find than the rest of the bunch.

Wave 4 was announced on Nintendo Direct alongside with Splatoon amiibo to be launched on May 29. The craze has gotten so crazy that pretty much any preorder for these guys is going to be gone within minutes if not in hours. Even GameStop and EBGames servers are bogged down by a massive influx of users attempting to preorder these amiibo as soon as they put them up online, along with the Target-exclusive Jigglypuff preorder being up a bit earlier than in their usual business hours and then completely disappear in minutes. The amiibo situation has gotten so crazy that one could point out that Nintendo Co. Ltd. isn't doing a great job on supplying enough amiibo to the right places lately, especially in North America. For some people, rare amiibo collecting becomes an exercise in futility. But, who really knows how many amiibo the stores are actually keeping for in-store sales.



From what I'm seeing so far, it makes me glad that I'm not dead-on determined to get every single amiibo in existence ASAP. Otherwise, my sanity will be taking a huge toll on my well-being as the amiibo situation is hugely stacking against me. I currently have 15 amiibo, all of which are from Smash. I'm surprised that I even managed to get a near-flawless Mega Man amiibo. As of now, here's what I currently own:

- Mario
- Pikachu
- Yoshi
- Peach
- Donkey Kong
- Samus
- Kirby
- Zelda
- Luigi
- Diddy Kong
- Bowser
- Toon Link
- Sheik
- Sonic
- Mega Man


That sounds quite fairly complete, and I'm satisfied for the most part. The bad news is, I'm still hungry for more! Too bad that my limited gaming budget and the fact I actually have a job are going to prevent me from getting the rare amiibo. That is until Nintendo manages the amiibo more accordingly to the overwhelming demands.


----------



## Heyden

I have more amiibo on preorder than what I actually have now haha
I currently have;
Rosalina (forever mine)
Mario
Peach
Bowser
Megaman
Sonic
Kirby
Pikachu

On preorder I have;
Jigglypuff
Greninja
Palutena
Dark Pit
Ness 
Charizard
Pacman
Lucas
Mewtwo


----------



## strawberrywine

As of now, my collection insists of:
Megaman
Fox
Samus
Peach
Bowser
Link
Toon Link
Zelda
Kirby
Metaknight
King Dedede

Haven't been collecting lately since I've been saving for a new laptop but I'm planning on getting Sonic and Toad


----------



## lars708

I guess i should update my amiibo collection too! 

amiibo i own:

- Mario
- Peach
- Luigi
- Villager
- Rosalina
- Zelda
- Link
- Donkey Kong
- Pit 
- Bowser
- Kirby
- Fox
- Yoshi

And there are some amiibo that i would even buy if i have to pay €100 for it so those are going to be mine for sure!

- Bowser Jr.
- Dr. Mario
- Jigglypuff
- Palutena
- Wario


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> lmao I went there too, I couldn't register unless I signed in with Facebook. But I just read some onlin reviews and they're such a mixed bag idk if I even wanna risk it now :[


I am a member of ShopTo.net, I was initially unsure about them because of the reviews, but I decided to order my first game there which was.... *looks at ShopTo.net history* Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed Special Edition at ?29.86.

I got it the day before release date and the price was very reasonable. I then went on to preorder the following items.

New Super Mario Bros U
New Super Luigi U
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Inc The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Exclusive Keyring
Sonic Lost World Deadly Six Edition with Sonic Lost World Black Bombs & Rare Omochao RC Gadget DLC
Super Mario 3D World
Scribblenauts Unlimited Wii U
Scribblenauts Unlimited 3DS
Mario Party Island Tour
Nintendo 2DS Carrying Case Blue
NEW Nintendo 3DS Charging Cradle (white) *(This was my only issue that I have EVER had on ShopTo.net as for some reason, they sent my a NEW Nintendo 3DS XL Charging Cradle (black) instead)*
amiibo Smash Mega Man Character
amiibo Smash Sonic Character
amiibo Super Mario Collection Toad
amiibo Super Mario Collection Bowser
amiibo Super Mario Collection Yoshi
amiibo Super Mario Collection Peach

I have only had one issue as shown above out of 16 orders.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Allow me to update my amiibo collection too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These are the amiibo figurines I am currently waiting to receive:

1. Pac Man April 24th
2. Ness April 24th
3. Wario April 24th
4. Charizard April 24th
5. Lucina April 24th
6. Robin April 24th
7. Wario April 24th
8. Charizard April 24th
9. Jigglypuff May 29th
10. Greninja May 29th
11. Dark Pit June 16th
12. Zero Suit Samus June 16th
13. Ganondorf June 16th
14. Palutena June 16th
15. Zero Suit Samus June 16th
16. Ganondorf June 16th
17. Palutena June 16th

These are the amiibo figurines which I currently own:

1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10.  Marth
11.  Villager
12.  Zelda
13.  Link
14.  Pit
15.  Little Mac
16.  Captain Falcon
17.  Diddy Kong
18.  Luigi
19.  Rosalina
20.  Ike
21.  Lucario
22.  Toon Link
23.  Sheik
24.  Bowser
25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
26.  Mega Man
27.  King Dedede
28.  Meta Knight
29.  Shulk
30.  Mario (Super Mario Collection)
31.  Luigi (Super Mario Collection)
32.  Yoshi (Super Mario Collection)
33.  Peach (Super Mario Collection)
34.  Toad (Super Mario Collection)
35.  Bowser (Super Mario Collection)

These are the amiibo figurines which I have bought more than one.

1. Sonic the Hedgehog
2. Mega Man
3. Toad (Super Mario Collection)


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I am a member of ShopTo.net, I was initially unsure about them because of the reviews, but I decided to order my first game there which was.... *looks at ShopTo.net history* Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed Special Edition at ?29.86.
> 
> I got it the day before release date and the price was very reasonable. I then went on to preorder the following items.
> 
> New Super Mario Bros U
> New Super Luigi U
> The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Inc The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Exclusive Keyring
> Sonic Lost World Deadly Six Edition with Sonic Lost World Black Bombs & Rare Omochao RC Gadget DLC
> Super Mario 3D World
> Scribblenauts Unlimited Wii U
> Scribblenauts Unlimited 3DS
> Mario Party Island Tour
> Nintendo 2DS Carrying Case Blue
> NEW Nintendo 3DS Charging Cradle (white) *(This was my only issue that I have EVER had on ShopTo.net as for some reason, they sent my a NEW Nintendo 3DS XL Charging Cradle (black) instead)*
> amiibo Smash Mega Man Character
> amiibo Smash Sonic Character
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Toad
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Bowser
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Yoshi
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Peach
> 
> I have only had one issue as shown above out of 16 orders.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Allow me to update my amiibo collection too.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> These are the amiibo figurines I am currently waiting to receive:
> 
> 1. Pac Man April 24th
> 2. Ness April 24th
> 3. Wario April 24th
> 4. Charizard April 24th
> 5. Lucina April 24th
> 6. Robin April 24th
> 7. Wario April 24th
> 8. Charizard April 24th
> 9. Jigglypuff May 29th
> 10. Greninja May 29th
> 11. Dark Pit June 16th
> 12. Zero Suit Samus June 16th
> 13. Ganondorf June 16th
> 14. Palutena June 16th
> 15. Zero Suit Samus June 16th
> 16. Ganondorf June 16th
> 17. Palutena June 16th
> 
> These are the amiibo figurines which I currently own:
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Fox
> 3. Samus
> 4. Peach
> 5. Pikachu
> 6. Kirby
> 7. Wii Fit Trainer
> 8. Yoshi
> 9. Donkey Kong
> 10.  Marth
> 11.  Villager
> 12.  Zelda
> 13.  Link
> 14.  Pit
> 15.  Little Mac
> 16.  Captain Falcon
> 17.  Diddy Kong
> 18.  Luigi
> 19.  Rosalina
> 20.  Ike
> 21.  Lucario
> 22.  Toon Link
> 23.  Sheik
> 24.  Bowser
> 25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
> 26.  Mega Man
> 27.  King Dedede
> 28.  Meta Knight
> 29.  Shulk
> 30.  Mario (Super Mario Collection)
> 31.  Luigi (Super Mario Collection)
> 32.  Yoshi (Super Mario Collection)
> 33.  Peach (Super Mario Collection)
> 34.  Toad (Super Mario Collection)
> 35.  Bowser (Super Mario Collection)
> 
> These are the amiibo figurines which I have bought more than one.
> 
> 1. Sonic the Hedgehog
> 2. Mega Man
> 3. Toad (Super Mario Collection)


wow Jason you have a lot of amiibo. There arent that many people who have all 35.


----------



## Jake

matt said:


> wow Jason you have a lot of amiibo. There arent that many people who have all 35.



There probably aren't many people who give a **** either


----------



## RhinoK

I have the Mario, Samus, Link and Fox amiibo

I'm getting the Ness amiibo obv but I probz won't even open it sry ness


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> There probably aren't many people who give a **** either



Lmfao true



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Someone should eventually get to make a comprehensive documentary about amiibo. I mean, seriously, the craze behind these little guys is so soul-crushingly insane that it generates a lot of buzz.
> 
> Here's a somewhat long recap reminding us why the amiibo craze is unprecedented, at least in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with the first 12 amiibo based on characters from Super Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U, and we were completely clueless on how rare some of the amiibo actually are. As soon as we know that Marth was apparently extremely rare, followed by Villager and Wii Fit Trainer, the collecting craze has begun growing faster.
> 
> Each subsequent wave left us with fewer and fewer amiibo to be sold on stores and preorder, and the more obscure characters are getting more and more difficult to acquire, especially when store-exclusive comes into the play. Doesn't help that there are plenty of scalpers jumping in the bandwagon since the very beginning, including that one Sonic the Hedgehog 1 fan from Canada who bought well over 100 Rosalina amiibo out of his sheer hatred for her sexualized appeal that ruined the Mario franchise as a whole. I'm not even kidding, the latter totally happened. But it doesn't end there.
> 
> With the release of Mario Party 10 in America, a Super Mario version of Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Bowser and Toad have been released as well. They're all pretty much easier to find than the Smash ones, but Toad does appear to be tougher to find than the rest of the bunch.
> 
> Wave 4 was announced on Nintendo Direct alongside with Splatoon amiibo to be launched on May 29. The craze has gotten so crazy that pretty much any preorder for these guys is going to be gone within minutes if not in hours. Even GameStop and EBGames servers are bogged down by a massive influx of users attempting to preorder these amiibo as soon as they put them up online, along with the Target-exclusive Jigglypuff preorder being up a bit earlier than in their usual business hours and then completely disappear in minutes. The amiibo situation has gotten so crazy that one could point out that Nintendo Co. Ltd. isn't doing a great job on supplying enough amiibo to the right places lately, especially in North America. For some people, rare amiibo collecting becomes an exercise in futility. But, who really knows how many amiibo the stores are actually keeping for in-store sales.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I'm seeing so far, it makes me glad that I'm not dead-on determined to get every single amiibo in existence ASAP. Otherwise, my sanity will be taking a huge toll on my well-being as the amiibo situation is hugely stacking against me. I currently have 15 amiibo, all of which are from Smash. I'm surprised that I even managed to get a near-flawless Mega Man amiibo. As of now, here's what I currently own:
> 
> - Mario
> - Pikachu
> - Yoshi
> - Peach
> - Donkey Kong
> - Samus
> - Kirby
> - Zelda
> - Luigi
> - Diddy Kong
> - Bowser
> - Toon Link
> - Sheik
> - Sonic
> - Mega Man
> 
> 
> That sounds quite fairly complete, and I'm satisfied for the most part. The bad news is, I'm still hungry for more! Too bad that my limited gaming budget and the fact I actually have a job are going to prevent me from getting the rare amiibo. That is until Nintendo manages the amiibo more accordingly to the overwhelming demands.



Collectible craze is not a new thing


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

So I actually got an Amiibo after saying that I would for a while. I decided to get Bowser.

I believe I might pre-order the edition of Splatoon that comes with an Amiibo, so I can at least say I'll be expanding my collection somewhat, and I'll probably keep an eye out for Link, Pikachu, Yoshi or Dedede (though that last one it's likely).


----------



## lars708

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> So I actually got an Amiibo after saying that I would for a while. I decided to get Bowser.
> 
> I believe I might pre-order the edition of Splatoon that comes with an Amiibo, so I can at least say I'll be expanding my collection somewhat, and I'll probably keep an eye out for Link, Pikachu, Yoshi or Dedede (though that last one it's likely).



Omfg indeed Earth Wolf, i wanna have a Dedede too! But we both live in Europe and i know that i NEVER have seen him in stores neither i know anyone who has a Dedede.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Omfg indeed Earth Wolf, i wanna have a Dedede too! But we both live in Europe and i know that i NEVER have seen him in stores neither i know anyone who has a Dedede.


I have a King Dedede amiibo. Pristine condition except for a little microscopic tear at the top of the box, but it is literally on the edge and the box itself is in perfect condition.

The tear does not even touch the artwork.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a King Dedede amiibo. Pristine condition except for a little microscopic tear at the top of the box, but it is literally on the edge and the box itself is in perfect condition.
> 
> The tear does not even touch the artwork.



sorry to say, but i theres a tear, the box isnt in "perfect condition" you should probably go buy another one


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> sorry to say, but i theres a tear, the box isnt in "perfect condition" you should probably go buy another one


I consider a crap condition to be if the box is dented or majorly ripped...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I consider a crap condition to be if the box is dented or majorly ripped...



I guess your collectors intuition isn't up to par!!


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I consider a crap condition to be if the box is dented or majorly ripped...



Also he did not said it was crap but Jake is right, it is not perfect. It is good enough though.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

lars708 said:


> Omfg indeed Earth Wolf, i wanna have a Dedede too! But we both live in Europe and i know that i NEVER have seen him in stores neither i know anyone who has a Dedede.



I've never seen him either- but then again, my local stores only stock the first wave of Amiibo and I haven't been anywhere else lately, so that's hardly surprising.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The amiibos I have are.....



Spoiler: Spoiler



*NONE!* I'm currently looking for the villager, and since he's discontinued I might have to go and get Jigs. Unless he's back on the shelves because he's part of a mii outfit for MK8


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> The amiibos I have are.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *NONE!* I'm currently looking for the villager, and since he's discontinued I might have to go and get Jigs. Unless he's back on the shelves because he's part of a mii outfit for MK8



He is announced to be reproduced for Europe though


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> He is announced to be reproduced for Europe though


That's good. I need Villager too.


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> He is announced to be reproduced for Europe though


Awesome! Will it happen in the US too?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Paperboy012305 said:


> Awesome! Will it happen in the US too?


It is likely.


----------



## gnoixaim

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a King Dedede amiibo. Pristine condition except for a little microscopic tear at the top of the box, but it is literally on the edge and the box itself is in perfect condition.
> 
> The tear does not even touch the artwork.



I'm new to the thread.

So, you're just buying the amiibos to look at...... or do you buy 2 of each, so you can use it on your wii u?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

gnoixaim said:


> I'm new to the thread.
> 
> So, you're just buying the amiibos to look at...... or do you buy 2 of each, so you can use it on your wii u?



I'm personally just buying the one for use on my Wii U. I'm not the sort of person that wants to make a profit in selling merchandise.


----------



## Javocado

I'm not worrying about the current pre-orders too much haha.

But alls I need is some commons and Little Meezy and Villager and I'm all set with the first 3 waves.
:,)


----------



## gnoixaim

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'm personally just buying the one for use on my Wii U. I'm not the sort of person that wants to make a profit in selling merchandise.


LOL, that would take too much time and effort. But ayeeee, money $$$$$

I was just asking Jason since he seems to have like 2 of everything + cares of the condition they're in, lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Javocado said:


> I'm not worrying about the current pre-orders too much haha.
> 
> But alls I need is some commons and Little Meezy and Villager and I'm all set with the first 3 waves.
> :,)



I'm just concerned with trying to get Charizard somewhere once it's released. I need it for my main/dragon collection.


----------



## Amissapanda

Missed Jigglypuff pre-orders again. *sigh*


----------



## Javocado

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, that would take too much time and effort. But ayeeee, money $$$$$
> 
> I was just asking Jason since he seems to have like 2 of everything + cares of the condition they're in, lol.



A local dude I traded with said he tried having a boxed set and out of boxed set but of course you know it added up haha $$$
A lot of people like to have a set you could use and a set you could collect though.
Hell I have most of mine boxed and I get tempted to just rip them open sometimes so I could see why one would collect two sets like that lol.


----------



## lars708

gnoixaim said:


> I'm new to the thread.
> 
> So, you're just buying the amiibos to look at...... or do you buy 2 of each, so you can use it on your wii u?



I buy one of each since it is hard enough already to get one Rosalina so why make it harder for another person to find one? I personally think that it's stupid to buy doubles of each amiibo to keep them in box and one to use with the Wii U, i also hate scalpers who buy even more than 2 amiibo! I can understand it you buy an extra to trade for another rare though. 

Oh and by the way, i could not even afford extras of any amiibo!


----------



## Javocado

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'm just concerned with trying to get Charizard somewhere once it's released. I need it for my main/dragon collection.



I don't think you should fear toooooo much.
Charizard I think will be common since he's like one of the most well regarded and notorious Pokemon of all time(even though blastoise is better)


----------



## lars708

Oh and i forgot to mention that i use them in the games, i do have a nice glass display for them but they mostly sit next to me on my couch so i can use them easier!


----------



## Paperboy012305

JasonBurrows said:


> It is likely.


Great! I'll be on the lookout for him. I might buy 2. One for legit use and one to repaint.


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> I don't think you should fear toooooo much.
> Charizard I think will be common since he's like one of the most well regarded and notorious Pokemon of all time(even though blastoise is better)



Well if you check the production certificates you should be going to fear for it because Charizard only got one month of production just like all other amiibo of that wave...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Javocado said:


> I don't think you should fear toooooo much.
> Charizard I think will be common since he's like one of the most well regarded and notorious Pokemon of all time(even though blastoise is better)



Agreed. I'd say I like each of the Kanto starters about the same, but Blastoise is the most nostalgic for me.

But that's good. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Cress

So there's a faulty email from Gamestop going around saying that there was an error in processing your payment method or something along the lines of that. What really happened is since GS's servers were trash at the time, everyone got 2 orders, but only payed for the 1 real order. So we might get more preorders announced soon.

And you can't pay for and keep the second order, it's still 1 per person.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So there's a faulty email from Gamestop going around saying that there was an error in processing your payment method or something along the lines of that. What really happened is since GS's servers were trash at the time, everyone got 2 orders, but only payed for the 1 real order. So we might get more preorders announced soon.
> 
> And you can't pay for and keep the second order, it's still 1 per person.



Lol i am so happy that i do not live in the US. We do not have people camping for their amiibo, just take a trip around 3 toy stores around release and presto! All the amiibo you need! (Unless a scalper came before you of course... yes they exist here too.... WHAHAHAHAH I'm one of them!





No... Just no i could not even afford more than one amiibo and my mum would kill me if i bought extras for whatever reason. Even if the second one was free xD


----------



## Heyden

So what's the release date of Wave 4 for Australia? Some say April 29, some say May 31 :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't get why people want Jigglypuff, I'm more into the Duck Hunt Duo.
> 
> Could someone explain why?



Because she's my main.

Also, I'd like to complete the Smash amiibo set. But that's not as big a point right now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, when I went amiibo shopping, I almost bought a Toad amiibo. Because Hide and Seek Toad pixel in Treasure Tracker.

Still, I want my first bought amiibo to be the villager.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> Missed Jigglypuff pre-orders again. *sigh*



I'm a tad annoyed about this tbh.

I mean I've nobody to blame but myself, but I honestly wasn't expecting her to go back up at all.


But apparently Rosalina had good release stock? So hopefully she's the same.


----------



## Heyden

Game.co.UK will have preorders for Splatoon amiibo and Wave 4 amiibo at around 3am according to their twitter! Get ready to F5

EB Games Australia also has all of Wave 5 preorders left in stock but can be ordered online now so they'll sell out quicker than when they were only Pick Up!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Still, I want my first bought amiibo to be the villager.



If you don't want to pay $60+, then you're screwed, if there is a restock, scalpers


----------



## LambdaDelta

Also, can someone give me a list of non-USA based stores that sell amiboo and will ship internationally?

Or in the case of Japanese stores, ones that will at least take foreign credit cards?


ones I'm aware of so far:
Amazon UK (I think)
Amazon Japan (won't ship internationally, but will take foreign credit cards for payment)
Play-Asia (though a tad expensive, even by import standards)
AmiAmi
CDJapan (even though they basically have nothing currently)


----------



## Cress

LambdaDelta said:


> Also, can someone give me a list of non-USA based stores that sell amiboo and will ship internationally?
> 
> Or in the case of Japanese stores, ones that will at least take foreign credit cards?
> 
> 
> ones I'm aware of so far:
> Amazon UK (I think)
> Amazon Japan (won't ship internationally, but will take foreign credit cards for payment)
> Play-Asia (though a tad expensive, even by import standards)
> AmiAmi
> CDJapan (even though they basically have nothing currently)



You can also use Tenso. They order from any japanese store for you, then it gets shipped to them. After that, Tenso ships it to you. Don't know if there's something like this for other countries.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You can also use Tenso. They order from any japanese store for you, then it gets shipped to them. After that, Tenso ships it to you. Don't know if there's something like this for other countries.



....

That's exactly why I said I only need it to accept foreign credit cards for Japan-based stores. I'd just use my Tenso address in that case.


----------



## Heyden

Yahoo Japan Auction via a Middleman/Proxy service
Sometimes with the fees it still ends up being cheaper, sometimes


----------



## LambdaDelta

Haydenn said:


> Yahoo Japan Auction via a Middleman/Proxy service
> Sometimes with the fees it still ends up being cheaper, sometimes



I probably should start keeping an eye on that, but from my experience I'd estimate it'd be like $40-50 per amiibo with all the other fees. Which is kinda ridiculous, and at that point I'd probably just ebay it.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> So what's the release date of Wave 4 for Australia? Some say April 29, some say May 31 :/



I swear it's April 25

And march 29 for wave 5


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I am a member of ShopTo.net, I was initially unsure about them because of the reviews, but I decided to order my first game there which was.... *looks at ShopTo.net history* Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed Special Edition at ?29.86.
> 
> I got it the day before release date and the price was very reasonable. I then went on to preorder the following items.
> 
> New Super Mario Bros U
> New Super Luigi U
> The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Inc The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Exclusive Keyring
> Sonic Lost World Deadly Six Edition with Sonic Lost World Black Bombs & Rare Omochao RC Gadget DLC
> Super Mario 3D World
> Scribblenauts Unlimited Wii U
> Scribblenauts Unlimited 3DS
> Mario Party Island Tour
> Nintendo 2DS Carrying Case Blue
> NEW Nintendo 3DS Charging Cradle (white) *(This was my only issue that I have EVER had on ShopTo.net as for some reason, they sent my a NEW Nintendo 3DS XL Charging Cradle (black) instead)*
> amiibo Smash Mega Man Character
> amiibo Smash Sonic Character
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Toad
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Bowser
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Yoshi
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Peach
> 
> I have only had one issue as shown above out of 16 orders.



Thanks for the response, that makes me feel a bit more confident about it. =) I have awhile to decide if I wanna keep these preorders too, I suppose. Right now I'm feeling like the risk is worth it for Ganon and ZSS!! 

--

also I can tell Jigglypuff preorders went up again because now there's like 70 ebay listings for him as opposed to the 10 or 20 there was before.


my personal favorite


----------



## f11

does anyone know any us stores that can preorder wave 5?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> Thanks for the response, that makes me feel a bit more confident about it. =) I have awhile to decide if I wanna keep these preorders too, I suppose. Right now I'm feeling like the risk is worth it for Ganon and ZSS!!
> 
> --
> 
> also I can tell Jigglypuff preorders went up again because now there's like 70 ebay listings for him as opposed to the 10 or 20 there was before.
> View attachment 89708
> my personal favorite



the full listing is even better

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jigglypuff-...444?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9989616c

10/10 investment, would buy 20


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> Thanks for the response, that makes me feel a bit more confident about it. =) I have awhile to decide if I wanna keep these preorders too, I suppose. Right now I'm feeling like the risk is worth it for Ganon and ZSS!!
> 
> --
> 
> also I can tell Jigglypuff preorders went up again because now there's like 70 ebay listings for him as opposed to the 10 or 20 there was before.
> View attachment 89708
> my personal favorite



I want you to buy me that one, if you wanted me to be specific 8)))))


----------



## Javocado

Can we get scalpers to join tbt so I can buy their amiibo with bells lol


----------



## Jake

Zane said:


> also I can tell Jigglypuff preorders went up again because now there's like 70 ebay listings for him as opposed to the 10 or 20 there was before.
> View attachment 89708
> my personal favorite



jiggly is the only amiibo worth that price and even still they aren't charging enough

jiggly is priceless!~


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> sorry to say, but i theres a tear, the box isnt in "perfect condition" you should probably go buy another one


I have been thinking over yesterday and last night and quite frankly, I don't care am not really too fussed that my King Dedede has a microscopic tear at the very top as I have... Shulk... in perfect condition.

*EDIT: I worded this post incorrectly.*

Oh Jake. I have a Jigglypuff amiibo secured.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I have been thinking over yesterday and last night and quite frankly, I don't care that my King Dedede has a microscopic tear at the very top as I have... Shulk... in perfect condition.



A shulk?! In perfect condition?! Your lucky!
I also have a shulk amiibo.


----------



## Hyoshido

Can JasonBurrows just stop gloating please, nobody wants to come to this thread if you're going to wipe your smug face over everyone saying you're getting two of the newest Amiibo's just to annoy/make people jealous.

We get it already, you're up all night thinking of Amiibo's, we know you have every Amiibo up to date, we know you're going to buy all of the ones coming out for every game that has a line of Amiibo's.

Stop telling us. Please.

Otherwise to stay on topic, I'm more than willing to give ?32 to safely pre-order a Japanese Ness Amiibo if the UK doesn't get a another round of Pre-orders (Did they even have one?)


----------



## lars708

By the way do you guys only have Wii Fit Trainer because of her rarity for example? I do not like her at all and even if i find her in a store (which i did yesterday) i will never buy her. I will only buy amiibo figures from characters i like, i do not even care if they look nice. But i will of course check which one had the best paint job! (Haven't got much choice with my Rosalina though, they got only one and i bought it and found out that there was some grey paint on her dress. I eventually could rub it off though!)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> By the way do you guys only have Wii Fit Trainer because of her rarity for example? I do not like her at all and even if i find her in a store (which i did yesterday) i will never buy her. I will only buy amiibo figures from characters i like, i do not even care if they look nice. But i will of course check which one had the best paint job! (Haven't got much choice with my Rosalina though, they got only one and i bought it and found out that there was some grey paint on her dress. I eventually could rub it off though!)


I don't really like her, but I'd buy her because if I ever were to start a collection, I'd have some of the rare ones from the get-go instead of paying ridiculous prices.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Can JasonBurrows just stop gloating please, nobody wants to come to this thread if you're going to wipe your smug face over everyone saying you're getting two of the newest Amiibo's just to annoy/make people jealous.
> 
> We get it already, you're up all night thinking of Amiibo's, we know you have every amiibo up to date, we know you're going to buy all of the ones coming out for every game that has a line of Amiibo's.
> 
> Stop telling us. Please.


Alright, I apologise and will refrain from doing it. I was merely trying to troll the trolls that were trolling me about it. From now on, I won't post my amiibo collection. You have my honest word.


----------



## Celestefey

Managed to preorder one of my dream Amiibos at 2am: Zero Suit Samus! Game tweeted that they were gonna have preorders up at 3am. I refreshed the page at like 1:45, and saw that the preorder buttons were there. I must have literally refreshed the page as soon as they put them up. I gasped and just grabbed my purse and managed to buy her, LITERALLY at the right time, because 2 minutes later, the site crashed! Honestly... These amiibo hunts are going insane. We're crashing entire websites now. My friends and I are in a Skype group chat, and I told them as soon as I found out but they didn't believe me at first... So when they checked, the site was just about to crash. xD  But yeah, I'm so happy. Now my last Amiibo goal is the pink Yarn Yoshi! <3

I'm so happy though now that sites are starting to restrict them as 1 per customer and only shipping to the country it's sold in (like Game and the Nintendo store). It makes it easier to get ahold of Amiibos. I have to say though, I feel sorry for those of you in America, what with the exclusivity bull****. Honestly, that's not even fair, but hey, it's just a way for those stores to make quick money, because Amiibos are high in demand, and people will go to extreme lengths to get them. I mean, people are crashing sites, buying extra Amiibo to sell at a higher price, they're selling out in a matter of minutes... Honestly. 

I can't say though that it's Nintendo's fault that they aren't matching the supply to the demand. Of course they have to ensure there is more demand than supply. The fact they are becoming "rare" is why they are selling so well. It's the scalpers who are also at fault. It's greediness. It's people being greedy just to make more money, and that stops people who also want to buy Amiibos from getting them, because someone else (aka: MarioTehPlumber) has already bought them all. That's greediness. :\


----------



## lars708

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I don't really like her, but I'd buy her because if I ever were to start a collection, I'd have some of the rare ones from the get-go instead of paying ridiculous prices.



Yeah i can understand that hahah! I was really lucky when i found my Villager in store at around mid February, he was there since release apparently! But i do not mind, thanks to people that did not want him i got my favorite amiibo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Managed to preorder one of my dream Amiibos at 2am: Zero Suit Samus! Game tweeted that they were gonna have preorders up at 3am. I refreshed the page at like 1:45, and saw that the preorder buttons were there. I must have literally refreshed the page as soon as they put them up. I gasped and just grabbed my purse and managed to buy her, LITERALLY at the right time, because 2 minutes later, the site crashed! Honestly... These amiibo hunts are going insane. We're crashing entire websites now. My friends and I are in a Skype group chat, and I told them as soon as I found out but they didn't believe me at first... So when they checked, the site was just about to crash. xD  But yeah, I'm so happy. Now my last Amiibo goal is the pink Yarn Yoshi! <3
> 
> I'm so happy though now that sites are starting to restrict them as 1 per customer and only shipping to the country it's sold in (like Game and the Nintendo store). It makes it easier to get ahold of Amiibos. I have to say though, I feel sorry for those of you in America, what with the exclusivity bull****. Honestly, that's not even fair, but hey, it's just a way for those stores to make quick money, because Amiibos are high in demand, and people will go to extreme lengths to get them. I mean, people are crashing sites, buying extra Amiibo to sell at a higher price, they're selling out in a matter of minutes... Honestly.
> 
> I can't say though that it's Nintendo's fault that they aren't matching the supply to the demand. Of course they have to ensure there is more demand than supply. The fact they are becoming "rare" is why they are selling so well. It's the scalpers who are also at fault. It's greediness. It's people being greedy just to make more money, and that stops people who also want to buy Amiibos from getting them, because someone else (aka: MarioTehPlumber) has already bought them all. That's greediness. :\



Where do you live Europe? If yes me too! High-five! No exclusives for us!! It just does not make sense, why did they do that? They would make a lot of profit when they do not make them exclusive too...


----------



## Celestefey

lars708 said:


> Where do you live Europe? If yes me too! High-five! No exclusives for us!! It just does not make sense, why did they do that? They would make a lot of profit when they do not make them exclusive too...



-high five-! Yeah I live in the UK! We're pretty lucky because the stores we buy off now have stopped shipping internationally. It just makes it easier for us to get Amiibo that way. Although, that being said, there's now like a middle man service now that are importing these Amiibos for people outside of Europe, which is kind of a bummer, but I don't think many people will do that just because it will end up costing quite a lot. :\ 

And yeah, although they would create a much greater profit if they made them exclusive to their own store. That's why they do it. They do it just because it's such an easy way to make a lot of money.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright, I apologise and will refrain from doing it. I was merely trying to troll the trolls that were trolling me about it. From now on, I won't post my amiibo collection. You have my honest word.



Please keep me updated personally Jason. Just because Hyogo doesn't want to hear about your amiibos doesn't mean the rest of us doesn't


----------



## lars708

Celestefey said:


> -high five-! Yeah I live in the UK! We're pretty lucky because the stores we buy off now have stopped shipping internationally. It just makes it easier for us to get Amiibo that way. Although, that being said, there's now like a middle man service now that are importing these Amiibos for people outside of Europe, which is kind of a bummer, but I don't think many people will do that just because it will end up costing quite a lot. :\
> 
> And yeah, although they would create a much greater profit if they made them exclusive to their own store. That's why they do it. They do it just because it's such an easy way to make a lot of money.



Whoa a middle man amiibo service? That is crazy! Are there still King Dedede amiibo around in the UK or are they all gone like where i live: The greatest and best country ever The Netherlands! (Actually no, you will go bankrupt if you live here, taxes are awfully high compared to other countries.)


----------



## Celestefey

lars708 said:


> Whoa a middle man amiibo service? That is crazy! Are there still King Dedede amiibo around in the UK or are they all gone like where i live: The greatest and best country ever The Netherlands! (Actually no, you will go bankrupt if you live here, taxes are awfully high compared to other countries.)



Actually no, the stores around here are pretty empty when it comes to Amiibo... That being said though, I live in a big city, so it's inevitable they will sell out fast. The game shops are kinda small. The only Amiibo they will tend to stock are like the Wave 1s... So Mario and Yoshi and Donkey Kong, really. :\ That's why I have to order Amiibo online. Because it's impossible to find them elsewhere!


----------



## Hyoshido

matt said:


> Please keep me updated personally Jason. Just because Hyogo doesn't want to hear about your amiibos doesn't mean the rest of us doesn't


Nobody wants to hear "Haha, I've got this Amiibo and you don't! I've got TWO of them" What if people really want a specific one and Jason keeps rambling on about it? Rubbing salt in the wound, mate.

My brother managed to pre-order Greninja, Ganondorf and Jigglypuff from GAME, Who really cares about that?


----------



## matt

Hyogo said:


> Nobody wants to hear "Haha, I've got this Amiibo and you don't! I've got TWO of them" What if people really want a specific one and Jason keeps rambling on about it? Rubbing salt in the wound, mate.
> 
> My brother managed to pre-order Greninja, Ganondorf and Jigglypuff from GAME, Who really cares about that?



I care about it 
If you get salt in your wounds wash it out


----------



## Hyoshido

Continue to ignore my points, please.


----------



## matt

Hyogo said:


> Continue to ignore my points, please.



Sure


----------



## Hyoshido

Alongside the obvious trollbait attempt (and me falling into it, lmao)

Anyone else had enough luck to get any of the Wave 4+ Amiibo's from GAME and whatnot?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Alongside the obvious trollbait attempt (and me falling into it, lmao)
> 
> Anyone else had enough luck to get any of the Wave 4+ Amiibo's from GAME and whatnot?


I think they are still available as of the time of posting this reply.


----------



## matt

Splatoon preorders available at Brighton game today


----------



## Celestefey

Yep, they're all still available, because they're only 1 per customer, and they've stopped shipping internationally.


----------



## Hyoshido

Dr.Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar, Robin, Lucina, Mewtwo, Lucas and Ness are the only ones you can't pre-order right now.

Asked my brother to pre-order Dark Pit and Palutena, so glad to have gotten them, he also nabbed himself Zero Suit Samus due to her being available in September aswell.

However I still want and need Ness, I hope he becomes pre-orderable on Amazon soon, asked my brother to buy two, one for me and him.


----------



## Heyden

Glad to see UK is getting their amiibo figured out


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Dr.Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar, Mewtwo, Lucas and Ness are the only ones you can't pre-order right now.
> 
> Asked my brother to pre-order Dark Pit and Palutena, so glad to have gotten them, he also nabbed himself Zero Suit Samus due to her being available in September aswell.
> 
> However I still want and need Ness, I hope he becomes pre-orderable on Amazon soon, asked my brother to buy two, one for me and him.


I preordered Ness on the 21st of January. That just shows how serious people have to be with amiibo, doesn't it?

See... look... I can have sensible conversations. XD


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> I preordered Ness on the 21st of January. That just shows how serious people have to be with amiibo, doesn't it?
> 
> See... look... I can have sensible conversations. XD


This is what we want, nobody really wants others rambling on about their massive luck, it just promotes jealousy!

That website you got Ness from seems to keep popping up as ads...They just WANT me to feel bad.


----------



## lars708

Just go murder the ones you know with an pre order placed and get the figures instead of them! (Lol jk that would be stupid, how far can you go? xD)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> That website you got Ness from seems to keep popping up as ads...They just WANT me to feel bad.


Which website? I did not mention a website in my latest post.




			
				lars708 said:
			
		

> Just go murder the ones you know with an pre order placed and get the figures instead of them! (Lol jk that would be stupid, how far can you go? xD)


I don't really think that would be at all possible because what if they were like me where they only put the money in for the figures on the Sunday before the release date? If you murdered them, it would mean they could not put the money in if they did it like me.


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> Which website? I did not mention a website in my latest post.


shopto.net
Keeps coming up with ads saying "Lucina, Ness and Robin Amiibo's up for preorder!" and whatever, they aren't orderable in the slightest.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am really confused with amiibo to be totally honest...

Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave One: November 28th 2014.
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Two: December 19th 2014
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Three: January 23rd 2015
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Four: February 20th 2015
Super Mario Collection Wave One: March 20th 2015
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Five: April 24th 2015
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Six: May 29th 2015
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Seven: June 2015
Super Smash Bros. Collection Wave Eight: July 2015

I could have thought those were correct unless I am mixing up waves, could you or someone please let me know or direct me to somewhere that shows which amiibo are from which wave. lol


----------



## Heyden

Seven is probably MewTwo and Lucas.. 8? maybe Duck Hunt, Game and Watch, the extras


----------



## Amissapanda

Caved today and got a Rosalina import pre-order. Cost $30 total with shipping (from Japan), but at least I'll finally have her. 

Play-Asia has a number of them up for pre-order for that amount, if anyone is interested (including Meta Knight, Shulk, Pit, and other rare/hard to find amiibos). It's a little pricy and they don't ship until July, but at least it's guaranteed after you order.


----------



## lars708

Just pre ordered the Splatoon + Squid amiibo bundle! I am actually not hyped for this game or anything but it looks fun! I hope that it has enough things to do and a lot of variations of turf wars because i would quickly grow bored of the game if it was the same thing over and over... But the price convinced me to buy it! It was just €40 for the bundle including €6.95 shipping! (European people know how cheap that is hahah!)


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Caved today and got a Rosalina import pre-order. Cost $30 total with shipping (from Japan), but at least I'll finally have her.
> 
> Play-Asia has a number of them up for pre-order for that amount, if anyone is interested (including Meta Knight, Shulk, Pit, and other rare/hard to find amiibos). It's a little pricy and they don't ship until July, but at least it's guaranteed after you order.


Well atleast you snagged Rosie then! Cheaper than what those hoarders are selling her at, I checked for the other Amiibo's but they're sold out :/ and it blows they're only shipping until July but eh, atleast you got her!

I'm still happy for Dark Pit though, he might just be as rare as regular Pit if not rarer? Who doesn't love edgy angels?


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> Well atleast you snagged Rosie then! Cheaper than what those hoarders are selling her at, I checked for the other Amiibo's but they're sold out :/ and it blows they're only shipping until July but eh, atleast you got her!
> 
> I'm still happy for Dark Pit though, he might just be as rare as regular Pit if not rarer? Who doesn't love edgy angels?



I do not think they could be any rarer than the regular Pit since they were both manufactured for one month which is the minimum as far as i know.


----------



## Heyden

FML Wave 4 releases on a public holiday in Australia :/


----------



## JCnator

So, Nintendo of America has some interesting comments about the amiibo shortage in North America in general.



> While this may not be the answer you were hoping for, all of the issues you're describing are retailer related. Nintendo has no input on when or how retailers sell our products, if or when new products are stocked, or when and how the retailer takes pre-orders. These decisions are made by retailers at the administration level. If you have concerns about these kinds of issues, we can only recommend contacting your retailer.
> 
> It may interest you to learn that Nintendo doesn't ship products directly to retail locations. We take orders from distributors (who sell our products and products from other companies), and ship our products to their distribution centers. The distributors then take orders from retailers and ship these orders to the retailers' merchandise centers. Once there, the retailers make all decisions about how to best sell this merchandise. They divide this merchandise up into smaller units and send them to retailers based on sales data.
> 
> Please also note that no amiibo have been discontinued at this time. We plan to have different amiibo available throughout the year, and characters which seem to disappear at one time will suddenly reappear in the future. This means that amiibo which are hard to find now will be back in stores.




So, according to Nintendo of America, the retailers are to blame for amiibo shortage, because they haven't ordered enough amiibo to meet the massive demand. Rest assured that there are no discontinued amiibo at the moment, meaning that they could appear again anytime soon or later.


Source: http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...-for-amiibo-shortage-solely-on-retailers.aspx


----------



## Boidoh

Thats just according to some Customer Service Rep, not NoA.


----------



## abby534534

Despite Nintendo's reassurances, I still don't believe I will ever be able to stroll into a Target and pick up a Rosalina for $13.

I hate to be the pessimist in the room, but I can't conceive of all amiibos being widely available to everyone. Just doesn't compute in my brain... it's a nice pipe dream though.


----------



## Cress

https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/322opk/numbers_is_the_us_stealing_eu_preorders_no/

I'm now buying all of my amiibos from the UK and you can't complain about it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

PuffleKirby21 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/322opk/numbers_is_the_us_stealing_eu_preorders_no/
> 
> I'm now buying all of my amiibos from the UK and you can't complain about it.



That first guys comment made my day. 
"We are all just amiigos here!"  That needs to be the motto for this thread


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amissapanda said:


> Caved today and got a Rosalina import pre-order. Cost $30 total with shipping (from Japan), but at least I'll finally have her.
> 
> Play-Asia has a number of them up for pre-order for that amount, if anyone is interested (including Meta Knight, Shulk, Pit, and other rare/hard to find amiibos). It's a little pricy and they don't ship until July, but at least it's guaranteed after you order.



I did this earlier for Fox, Ike, King Dedede, Lucario, Marth, Meta Knight, and Shulk. Missed out on Captain Falcon, Little Mac, Pit, Rosalina, and Villager rerelease preorders it seems, but oh well.

Cost was kind of crazy ($20 per figure+a bit over $40 for shipping), but whatever. At least I should have them guaranteed. Less of a headache for me.


----------



## Javocado

As long as one of you guys has a Villager, we are not amiigos.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Who needs amiigos when you have Villager amiibos?


----------



## matt

I looked everywhere for a villager found one but couldn't get it


----------



## Heyden

I hope Villager works with the new ACHHD game, that means he will probably get a restock  maybe you could use ssb4 amiibo to design houses as well, like Pits house and such lol I can dream


----------



## Javocado

Haydenn said:


> I hope Villager works with the new ACHHD game, that means he will probably get a restock  maybe you could use ssb4 amiibo to design houses as well, like Pits house and such lol I can dream



Or hell you can even scan the amiibo and get some exclusive furniture or outfits man that's too good to pass up


----------



## LambdaDelta

Javocado said:


> Or hell you can even scan the amiibo and get some exclusive furniture or outfits man that's too good to pass up



Animal Crossing U: Nintendo items are now amiibo exclusive


----------



## Hyoshido

This is what happened when Jiggly amiibo was up for pre-orders.


----------



## Javocado

LambdaDelta said:


> Animal Crossing U: Nintendo items are now amiibo exclusive



"get link's costume with amiibo!
lol you want that whole link outfit do you?
well you better buy a bunch of link's buddy
oh ya and the piece of the outfit are randomly generated
so if you buy two links and get two pairs of boots don't whine"

-nintendo


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hi everyone! 

I know this will be a random post, but I have lasted at least 24 hours now without posting my amiibo collection. I keep my promises when I make them.

Bye everyone.


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know this will be a random post, but I have lasted at least 24 hours now without posting my amiibo collection. I keep my promises when I make them.
> 
> Bye everyone.



But I enjoy your bragging...


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> But I enjoy your bragging...


lol thank you.  I appreciate it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

goddammit Jason


----------



## Hyoshido

He actually took you seriously?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> He actually took you seriously?


I was not sure. I honestly cannot tell sarcasm very well...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I was being serious.

But I meant the bragging in this thread.

There's no fun to the bragging if there's nobody to get upset about it.


----------



## Heyden

I just got an email from EB Games saying they processed a second Ness instead of Pacman, but they fixed it. Dang, I would've loved two Ness ;n;


----------



## Javocado

i finally got that golden butthole
and for free technically
take that stupid kid at wal-mart who made me salty as hell


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> i finally got that golden butthole
> and for free technically
> take that stupid kid at wal-mart who made me salty as hell



Congrats! I will never get that Golden butthole because they are not released nor even announced here in Europe... amiibo life sucks even more here! (Lol should say that i live in The Netherlands because some European countries appear to have a lot of rares still available.)


----------



## Hyoshido

What are you talking about? Amiibo's are easier in Europe because we don't have the bull**** "exclusive" route like America does.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> What are you talking about? Amiibo's are easier in Europe because we don't have the bull**** "exclusive" route like America does.


We still have scalper issues... Those awful people that buy more than one of each amiibo and sell them on eBay for massive amounts of money...


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> What are you talking about? Amiibo's are easier in Europe because we don't have the bull**** "exclusive" route like America does.



Whoa there that does not mean that all the stores get enough stock, all the amiibo will be spreaded so there is less stock per store compared to an exclusive amiibo. Do your homework because it does not mean that they are more common... Never seen a Dedede in real life! (Along with a lot of other rares, only rares i have seen are ones i have which are: Villager, Rosalina, Kirby, Bowser, Pit and Zelda. Yup those are EU rares! Fox is common here for example.)


----------



## Boidoh

When I went to Mexico they seemed to only have generic amiibo. 

I went to a LOT of stores to go amiibo hunting, and these were my results.

*Chetumal, Quintana Roo, Mexico*
_*Liverpool*_
* Mario, ALOT of Mario
* Donkey Kong, ALOT Of DK
* Bowser, ALOT of Bowser
* Toon Link (2 left)
* Shiek (2 left)
* Diddy Kong
*Game Rush by Blockbuster*
NONE, probably because I bought the last Toon Link and Shiek the last time I went. 

_*Walmart*_
NONE! I don't even think they stock amiibo since they have Mario Kart DS for sale still, and it costs MORE than Mario Kart 7. 

*Sam's Club*
* Peach





*Cancun, Yucatan, Mexico*

The amiibo supplies were more plentiful here, but still only common trash
*Liverpool (in the mall)*
* Mario
* Peach (both versions)
* Zelda
* Bowser (both versions)
* Yoshi (both versions)
* Luigi (Both versions)
* Pikachu

*Liverpool (in another mall)*

* Mario
* Bowser
* Peach

_*Sears*_
* Mario
* Peach 
* Luigi
* Zelda
* Bowser

*Mixup*

* Mario
* Luigi
* Peach
* Bowser
* Zelda
* Shiek

_*Walmart*_
NONE...

_*Sam's Club*_
* Mario
* Luigi
* Peach
* Zelda
* Pikachu
* Link

_*Gamer*_
* Mario
* Luigi
* Peach
* Zelda
* Diddy Kong

_*Game Rush by BlockBuster*_
None, but I think they had DK, Mario, and Peach on pre-order or something. They were one a shelf near the cashier.



In other words, it seems Mexico has only crappy amiibo. 
Belize, where I live, doesn't even sell amiibo. Wait.. they do... but at scalper prices. One store sells one, and I think they sell common trash for like $80 BZD, which is $40 USD.


----------



## Cress

/\
 |
Walmart doesn't even stock amiibo on the US.


----------



## Hyoshido

lars708 said:


> Do your homework...


Exactly the reason why Europe will have it easier, there might be less stock but there's no such things as exclusives here which won't ideally ruin people in here pre-ordering for the Amiibo's they want, it's a lot worse in America because the Amiibo's they're specifically after end up being exclusives pretty much making it impossible for the people that truly want them, Europe has a lot less hoarders compared to America and you can't tell me wrong otherwise.

Do my homework? You honestly don't think I don't know that majority of Amiibo's have rarity? You're honestly thinking that I imply that I'm going to be able to walk into my local GAME and spot 5 Rosalina's sitting there? 

Lol come on man.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> /\
> |
> Walmart doesn't even stock amiibo on the US.



Wut really? How is that possible if Gold Mario is exclusive to Walmart?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Exactly the reason why Europe will have it easier, there might be less stock but there's no such things as exclusives here which won't ideally ruin people in here pre-ordering for the Amiibo's they want, it's alot worse in America because the Amiibo's they're specifically after end up being exclusives pretty much making it impossible for the people that truly want them, Europe has a lot less hoarders compared to America and you can't tell me wrong otherwise.
> 
> Do my homework? You honestly don't think I don't know that majority of Amiibo's have rarity? You're honestly thinking that I imply that I'm going to be able to walk into my local GAME and spot 5 Rosalina's sitting there?
> 
> Lol come on man.



That is totally not what i meant at all lol and your quote is fake, but you indeed should calm down. I think it is on par in terms of rarity considering that we only get around 11% of the total amiibo distribution, i am not talking from expirience too y'know! But still like i said earlier, i am talking about THE NETHERLANDS, Europe as a whole could be different.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Wut really? How is that possible if Gold Mario is exclusive to Walmart?



Exactly, nobody gets him.


----------



## Hyoshido

lars708 said:


> THE NETHERLANDS, Europe as a whole could be different.


That's great! But was I talking about the whole of the Netherlands? Nope!


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> /\
> |
> Walmart doesn't even stock amiibo on the US.



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mario-Amiibo-Wii-U/40571988

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Link-Amiibo-Wii-U/40571985

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bowser-Amiibo-Wii-U/41488609

the **** are you on about????


----------



## Javocado

I went to this broken down Target the other day and I literally saw just one amiibo haha it was a Pikachu and it was so sad.


----------



## Boidoh

lars708 said:


> That is totally not what i meant at all lol and your quote is fake, but you indeed should calm down. I think it is on par in terms of rarity considering that we only get around 11% of the total amiibo distribution, i am not talking from expirience too y'know! But still like i said earlier, i am talking about THE NETHERLANDS, Europe as a whole could be different.



I'd guess population differences. And isn't Nintendo far less popular in Europe than in North America?


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mario-Amiibo-Wii-U/40571988
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Link-Amiibo-Wii-U/40571985
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bowser-Amiibo-Wii-U/41488609
> 
> the **** are you on about????



Try going into a store.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now managed nearly 48 hours without mentioning my amiibo collection *in this topic*


----------



## ShinyYoshi

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Try going into a store.



There's tons of amiibo in the walmarts where I am.


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> I have now managed nearly 48 hours without mentioning my amiibo collection *in this topic*


Well that's a shame because you just did :'(


----------



## Cress

ShinyYoshi said:


> There's tons of amiibo in the walmarts where I am.



Well... I'm jealous.


----------



## Boidoh

It depends on where you live. Some Walmarts are better than others.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well... I'm jealous.



Yeah there's a couple over here as well, but last time I went, it was only one of each. (Toon Link, Zelda, Mario, Luigi, Pikachu)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Well that's a shame because you just did :'(


I have not *posted my list specifically* for nearly two days, I mean.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Javocado said:


> Yeah there's a couple over here as well, but last time I went, it was only one of each. (Toon Link, Zelda, Mario, Luigi, Pikachu)



Pretty much the same everywhere here. I seem to have an odd amount of Sheik figures mixed in with those too though.


----------



## Boidoh

JasonBurrows said:


> I have not *posted my list specifically* for nearly two days, I mean.




You've said that on the thread before...

Erm... Is it complete or something? You seem to want to brag about it a lot.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Boidoh said:


> Erm... Is it complete or something?


Near enough...

I just need to preorder myself Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar and Pikmin, Falco, Mr. Game and Watch, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo, Mewtwo and Lucas and it will be 100% complete with 0% imported, full English UK amiibo.
Well, it will be complete except for the other DLC characters that they announce in the future as well.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Near enough...
> 
> I just need to preorder myself Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar and Pikmin, Falco, Mr. Game and Watch, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo, Mewtwo and Lucas and it will be 100% complete with 0% imported, full English UK amiibo.
> Well, it will be complete except for the other DLC characters that they announce in the future as well.



Well, I have a NA Marth. And guess what. Nobody will care.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Oh yeah I also took a picture of this a while back.








I also saw a villager that somehow had managed to get cut in half so it was just the shorts still on the stand.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, I have a NA Marth. And guess what. Nobody will care.


But I am sure that Marth was not a retailer exclusive, correct me if I'm wrong... Hence why people won't care... It has to be an exclusive or part of the holy trinity for people to care...


----------



## Hyoshido

Europe has no exclusives, so you're basically saying you don't care for your collection.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Europe has no exclusives, so you're basically saying you don't care for your collection.


I have got the holy trinity though Hyogo. Brand new in package.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> But I am sure that Marth was not a retailer exclusive, correct me if I'm wrong... Hence why people won't care... It has to be an exclusive or *part of the holy trinity* for people to care...



Marth is a part of the holy trinity...


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Marth is a part of the holy trinity...


oh yes. lol But Marth is getting a restock in America soon, I have heard... That would would reduce his holy trinity status and make him more common whereas the UK is not getting one... surely...


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> oh yes. lol But Marth is getting a restock in America soon, I have heard... That would would reduce his holy trinity status and make him more common whereas the UK is not getting one... surely...



Then in America Marth will be as rare as link


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Then in America Marth will be as rare as link


Wheres his holy trinity status will be unaffected in the UK. I think?


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Wheres his holy trinity status will be unaffected in the UK.



Extreme collectors usually want NA boxes so I'm pretty sure most people on r/amiibo won't care. Also UK boxes are the same as rest of Europe, which is the same as Germany, amiibo heaven.


----------



## Boidoh

I imported a Shulk and Rosalina from Japan if that's anything.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Extreme collectors usually want NA boxes so I'm pretty sure most people on r/amiibo won't care. Also UK boxes are the same as rest of Europe, which is the same as Germany, amiibo heaven.


I never mention I was an extreme collector of amiibo in all honesty.


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> Near enough...
> 
> I just need to preorder myself Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar and Pikmin, Falco, Mr. Game and Watch, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo, Mewtwo and Lucas and it will be 100% complete with 0% imported, full English UK amiibo.
> Well, it will be complete except for the other DLC characters that they announce in the future as well.



I was just about to come ask you if you knew anything about Bowser Jr and Olimar. I'm interested in the former, and I promised Justin I'd keep an eye out for Olimar. I remember being annoyed when I went onto GAME 19 minutes after they were released and it looked like they were sold out already, but then my local GAME store's Twitter post didn't include them in the graphic advertising preorders so I was confused. 


Well, it's not about rares, so I guess no one will care - but I wanted to share the two newest additions to my collection. I got Luigi and Mario today. 






Every time I look at my collection I just think "wtf this looks ridiculous". So, I finally got the guts to go ahead and do something crazy. This:






Has become this: 





Not really much thought put into the layout, beyond grouping Mario and Zelda stuff together. I'll probably fiddle about with it later.

And I love each one so much more out of the packaging omg. Figured I'd regret it, but not at all. It's so great to actually hold them. <3 Still working up the courage to unbox the last few. Well, minus Ike, he's just still packaged because I thought he'd look good there next to Marth.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:


> I was just about to come ask you if you knew anything about Bowser Jr and Olimar.


I am not entirely sure, but I have heard sometime next week from ShopTo.net.


----------



## Cress

Tina, why are Mario and Luigi NA boxes? I thought you lived in the UK?


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> I am not entirely sure, but I have heard sometime next week from ShopTo.net.



Cheers. I'm hoping that I won't need to rely on ShopTo, I hate their website so much. I've had so many issues (account being inaccessible, deleting orders, etc) with it - and that's just with trying to buy games, never mind items only available in very limited quantities. 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Tina, why are Mario and Luigi NA boxes? I thought you lived in the UK?



That is a bloody good question. I hadn't noticed that! I got them from a UK retailer too.


----------



## Android

I'm wondering if I should get all the common amiibos (Luigi, Mario, Link) now or wait for some kind of signal to go get them.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:
			
		

> Cheers. I'm hoping that I won't need to rely on ShopTo, I hate their website so much. I've had so many issues (account being inaccessible, deleting orders, etc) with it - and that's just with trying to buy games, never mind items only available in very limited quantities.


I am just really surprised even though I do honestly believe you. I have only ever had one issue occur in the entire time that I have had an account there and I have never received a single damaged amiibo either *(and that's through Royal Mail too)*




Android said:


> I'm wondering if I should get all the common amiibos (Luigi, Mario, Link) now or wait for some kind of signal to go get them.


No rush, you have plenty of time to grab *common* amiibo.


----------



## Boidoh

I'm sure some common trash are becoming increasingly rarer like Link, Pikachu, DK, and a few others.


----------



## Android

Boidoh said:


> I'm sure some common trash are becoming increasingly rarer like Link, Pikachu, DK, and a few others.



That's what I worry about. I always thought Yoshi was extremely common, yet I haven't seen him in a store in weeks. I might as well get those common ones before they go extinct. Hopefully Nintendo restocks all of their shipment.


----------



## Cress

Mario, Luigi, Peach, and probably Bowser are the only ones that I'm guessing will be common forever.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Mario, Luigi, Peach, and probably Bowser are the only ones that I'm guessing will be common forever.



Not in The Netherlands though, he is rare here xD Soooo odd but true.


----------



## Android

I have a Best Buy gift card, so I went out and got myself Mario, Bowser, Pikachu and Luigi. Out of all the common ones I'm missing Link and Donkey Kong. Apparently, Donkey Kong is becoming really rare and I couldn't find him anywhere. It's a shame, because I really like his amiibo.


----------



## Heyden

Donkey isn't rare at all in Australia. They send DK stock from Japan because it doesn't sell there, and still doesn't sell here. I think Yoshi is the rarest "common" Herr as I've actually never seen him IRL


----------



## Android

Haydenn said:


> Donkey isn't rare at all in Australia. They send DK stock from Japan because it doesn't sell there, and still doesn't sell here. I think Yoshi is the rarest "common" Herr as I've actually never seen him IRL



I feel bad for Donkey. The one's I keep seeing everywhere in abundance are Zelda, Luigi, and sometime Diddy. I guess wave weren't as popular as Nintendo thought they'd be.


----------



## lars708

Android said:


> I feel bad for Donkey. The one's I keep seeing everywhere in abundance are Zelda, Luigi, and sometime Diddy. I guess wave weren't as popular as Nintendo thought they'd be.



Omg Zelda is rare here in The Netherlands, i am so happy that i bought her on release, she is literally nowhere to be found! The only ones we see a lot here are: Mario, Peach, Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong, Pikachu, Samus and Fox. We see Luigi sometimes too along with Sonic and Mega Man if you are lucky but Sonic and Mega Man are there because they released not too long ago (They will be gone when wave 5 comes in) and Luigi always come in little numbers, like 2 or 3 per store.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone from the UK know which amiibo are incredibly common?


----------



## Jarrad

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone from the UK know which amiibo are incredibly common?



In the UK? pretty much all of them, since they're not really a big hit over here lol

I mean the week the band 1 amiibos were released I went into a game store and literally none of them had sold. All of the ones which are considered "rare" were all there, in fact, they all had their prices reduced.


----------



## Heyden

Wave 5 Preorders for Amiibo are still up on EB Games Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## lars708

Jarrad said:


> In the UK? pretty much all of them, since they're not really a big hit over here lol
> 
> I mean the week the band 1 amiibos were released I went into a game store and literally none of them had sold. All of the ones which are considered "rare" were all there, in fact, they all had their prices reduced.



Really? Do you guys still have Dedede?


----------



## Chris

Jarrad said:


> In the UK? pretty much all of them, since they're not really a big hit over here lol



They're much bigger here than you seem to think! I've struggled even getting preorders for some on the very first day they go up. 





lars708 said:


> Really? Do you guys still have Dedede?



No, he sold out long ago. I tried to get a preorder of him for Justin like a fortnight before he even came out but had no luck both on and offline.  





JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone from the UK know which amiibo are incredibly common?



I can only really speak for what I've seen in-stores in Glasgow and Ayrshire, but: 

*Smash line*:

I've seen Mario, Luigi, Peach, Link, Pikachu, Samus, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, and Diddy Kong in several game shops even weeks apart. They seem pretty easy to get hold of.  

I've seen Toon Link, Ike, Zelda, Lucario, Bowser, Sheik, and Captain Fox in stores, but I can't recall how recently that was. Zelda and Bowser are the ones I can recall seeing most frequently. The shops I saw Lucario, Ike, Fox, and Toon Link in had quite a lot of them but I don't know if they still would now. Sheik I think I saw in only one or two shops a week or two after the release date, but they didn't have many. 

*Super Mario line*: 

Super Mario line seems readily available. I went into one GAME shop a couple weeks ago and they had all six.

*EDIT*: oops, forgot Sonic. I saw quite a lot of him last time I went into GAME too.


----------



## Heyden

Still awaiting the SM Rosalina amiibo... :c


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Still awaiting the SM Rosalina amiibo... :c


Same here... I really want that amiibo...


----------



## lars708

Tina said:


> They're much bigger here than you seem to think! I've struggled even getting preorders for some on the very first day they go up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he sold out long ago. I tried to get a preorder of him for Justin like a fortnight before he even came out but had no luck both on and offline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only really speak for what I've seen in-stores in Glasgow and Ayrshire, but:
> 
> *Smash line*:
> 
> I've seen Mario, Luigi, Peach, Link, Pikachu, Samus, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, and Diddy Kong in several game shops even weeks apart. They seem pretty easy to get hold of.
> 
> I've seen Toon Link, Ike, Zelda, Lucario, Bowser, Sheik, and Captain Fox in stores, but I can't recall how recently that was. Zelda and Bowser are the ones I can recall seeing most frequently. The shops I saw Lucario, Ike, Fox, and Toon Link in had quite a lot of them but I don't know if they still would now. Sheik I think I saw in only one or two shops a week or two after the release date, but they didn't have many.
> 
> *Super Mario line*:
> 
> Super Mario line seems readily available. I went into one GAME shop a couple weeks ago and they had all six.
> 
> *EDIT*: oops, forgot Sonic. I saw quite a lot of him last time I went into GAME too.



Ahah that clears up a lot! So odd that Zelda is nowhere to be found in a country close to the UK which do have her a lot. Ahh well i got her in time so it does not matter for me, but still, it's Zelda! A lot of people know her! 

By the way, Ness and Wario are confirmed to be mine too! Someone placed a pre-order for me (They only give pre-orders to people who will actually get the product) so no worries for a while now. The craze will start again in july though, i am a huge Mario fan so i NEED Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr.!


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> The craze will start again in july though, i am a huge Mario fan so i NEED Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr.!


Which amiibo are due to be released July in America?


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Which amiibo are due to be released July in America?



I'm not sure but i live in Europe, the wave with Ganondorf, Olimar, Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr. comes in july here, it is september for US i guess.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Which amiibo are due to be released July in America?



Palutena and Dark Pit.


----------



## lars708

Here is a link to the European amiibo site:
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/amiibo/Line-up/Line-up-932319.html

(said it wrong Ganondorf comes in june)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Be sure to check it out! We get those a lot earlier apparently xD


----------



## JCnator

There are a few details that intrigued me from the amiibo website of Nintendo of Europe and Japan in terms of game compatibility.

Dr. Mario amiibo is basically treated as a Mario amiibo in every game that supports the latter, yet he will be read as Dr. Mario in the Super Smash Bros. 4. The one exception to the rule is that the Japan-only One Piece Super Grand Battle X isn't compatible with this amiibo at all. 

The different colored Yarn Yoshi amiibo will not only trigger the extra features from Yoshi's Woolly World, but is also compatible with any game supporting both the Smash and Super Mario versions of Yoshi, with the exception of being incompatible with Japan-only One Piece Super Grand Battle X.


If you don't care about One Piece Super Grand Battle X, then the 3 Yarn Yoshi colors are basically a better version of the existing Smash and Super Mario variations of Yoshi in terms of functionality, while Dr. Mario is just another Mario amiibo outside of Super Smash Bros. 4.


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There are a few details that intrigued me from the amiibo website of Nintendo of Europe and Japan in terms of game compatibility.
> 
> Dr. Mario amiibo is basically treated as a Mario amiibo in every game that supports the latter, yet he will be read as Dr. Mario in the Super Smash Bros. 4. The one exception to the rule is that the Japan-only One Piece Super Grand Battle X isn't compatible with this amiibo at all.
> 
> The different colored Yarn Yoshi amiibo will not only trigger the extra features from Yoshi's Woolly World, but is also compatible with any game supporting both the Smash and Super Mario versions of Yoshi, with the exception of being incompatible with Japan-only One Piece Super Grand Battle X.
> 
> 
> If you don't care about One Piece Super Grand Battle X, then the 3 Yarn Yoshi colors are basically a better version of the existing Smash and Super Mario variations of Yoshi in terms of functionality, while Dr. Mario is just another Mario amiibo outside of Super Smash Bros. 4.



I am quite sure of it that the Yoshi amiibo from the Smash and Mario collection will work with Yoshi's Woolly World though.


----------



## JCnator

lars708 said:


> I am quite sure of it that the Yoshi amiibo from the Smash and Mario collection will work with Yoshi's Woolly World though.



Common sense normally made us think that way, but I haven't seen both NOE and NOJ saying that the Smash and Super Mario variations of Yoshi is compatible with Yoshi's Woolly World. Meanwhile, Nintendo of America's amiibo website has nothing to say about Yoshi's Woolly World, and the Yarn Yoshi amiibo aren't even mentioned.


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Common sense normally made us think that way, but I haven't seen both NOE and NOJ saying that the Smash and Super Mario variations of Yoshi is compatible with Yoshi's Woolly World. Meanwhile, Nintendo of America's amiibo website has nothing to say about Yoshi's Woolly World, and the Yarn Yoshi amiibo aren't even mentioned.



That is odd because normally the Eu sites are updated extremely late, last time when the Ness wave was announced the site was still not updated after a month! But i am sure of it because it would make no sense that the Yarn Yoshi amiibo would be compatible with smash and the Smash Yoshi amiibo would not be compatible with Yoshi's Woolly World. I know that Nintendo won't do that because it would decrease sales for Yoshi's Woolly World because amiibo functionality will add another reason to buy the game. People like me, can not afford a second Yoshi amiibo but i do want a game to use it so i would buy Woolly World and i am serious about this, i will not buy the game if i can not use my Yoshi amiibo for it.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Omg Zelda is rare here in The Netherlands, i am so happy that i bought her on release, she is literally nowhere to be found! The only ones we see a lot here are: Mario, Peach, Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong, Pikachu, Samus and Fox. We see Luigi sometimes too along with Sonic and Mega Man if you are lucky but Sonic and Mega Man are there because they released not too long ago (They will be gone when wave 5 comes in) and Luigi always come in little numbers, like 2 or 3 per store.



Zelda shouldn't find out about this, or Nintendo's going to have to make more.






- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found the gif and I had to post it somewhere, this seemed to be the best place.


----------



## Heyden

Wait so does the US get wave 4 in April or May?


----------



## Hyoshido

To be honest, I'm just as confused about the UK, I watched the US direct so I guess the Amiibo dates are different for the UK?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Wait so does the US get wave 4 in April or May?


The Wave 4 amiibo are due in May in the US.
Target.com shows Jigglypuff for release on 05.29.15.
http://www.target.com/p/nintendo-amiibo-jigglypuff-target-exclusive/-/A-17315174




			
				Hyogo said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm just as confused about the UK, I watched the US direct so I guess the Amiibo dates are different for the UK?


The only thing that I know for sure is that April 24th will be the release for Ness, Lucina, Robin, Wario, Charizard and Pac-Man and May 29th will be the release of Jigglypuff and Greninja in the UK whereas America, *I think*, are getting all of those amiibo released in one set on May 29th.
I could be wrong here, but I am just going on what dates I have seen on UK retailer sites and US retailer sites.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> The Wave 4 amiibo are due in May in the US.
> Target.com shows Jigglypuff for release on 05.29.15.
> http://www.target.com/p/nintendo-amiibo-jigglypuff-target-exclusive/-/A-17315174
> 
> The only thing that I know for sure is that April 24th will be the release for Ness, Lucina, Robin, Wario, Charizard and Pac-Man and May 29th will be the release of Jigglypuff and Greninja in the UK whereas America, *I think*, are getting all of those amiibo released in one set on May 29th.
> I could be wrong here, but I am just going on what dates I have seen on UK retailer sites and US retailer sites.



Nope you are right!


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Nope you are right!


Talking of Wave 4...
Ness and Pac-Man have been preordered by me since Jan 21, 2015, Lucina and Robin since Jan 22, 2015, Charizard since Jan 25, 2015 and Wario since Feb 1, 2015. That is quite a long time to have some amiibo preordered considering they are April's amiibo in the UK...


----------



## Hyoshido

Damn really? Why haven't much websites had Ness and such pre-orderable if the date isn't far from now?
Well I hope GAME get their gear up soon, we need Ness <:I


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Damn really? Why haven't much websites had Ness and such pre-orderable if the date isn't far from now?
> Well I hope GAME get their gear up soon, we need Ness <:I


I could be wrong, and I certainly hope that I am, but I do think that Ness might have already completely sold out since January, maybe early February...


----------



## MrPicklez

If anyone wants a Mega Man, he's on Gamestop right now. Sold out everywhere else lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

and just put down a preorder for Japanese (rerelease in most, if not all, cases I believe) versions of

Lucina
Ness
Pit
Robin
Rosalina


July's gonna be insane for amiibos for me


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just letting everyone know who is in the UK. GAME.co.uk and ShopTo.net have put up preorders for the Yarn Yoshi amiibo.
But here is a warning... The cheapest price is... ?16.85 on ShopTo.net...

Click here to see the product page on ShopTo.net
Click here to see the product page on GAME.co.uk

See guys?... I can be helpful when I want to be and not just post my amiibo collection... XD


----------



## Hyoshido

Just alerted my brother on that, thanks for the info, Jason.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Just alerted my brother on that, thanks for the info, Jason.


Not a problem. I don't want to break my promise to everyone about not posting my amiibo collection and so I will just list what I have managed to acquire *ONCE* below on this thread and then not again unless I manage to get Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar, Lucas and Mewtwo.

Green Yarn Yoshi - ShopTo.net
Light Blue Yarn Yoshi - ShopTo.net
Pink Yarn Yoshi - ShopTo.net
Yarn Yoshi Triple Pack - GAME.co.uk

Now I will only post alerts of other amiibo and the occasional preorder as and when I make them like I did above.

*EDIT: If I did manage to grab Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar, Lucas and Mewtwo, I should have every single amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection.*

*EDIT #2: I am mistaken... I would still need to preorder Mr. Game and Watch, R.O.B, Falco and Duck Hunt Duo (Duck Hunt in America)*


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Not a problem. I don't want to break my promise to everyone about not posting my amiibo collection and so I will just list what I have managed to acquire *ONCE* below on this thread and then not again unless I manage to get Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar, Lucas and Mewtwo.
> 
> Green Yarn Yoshi - ShopTo.net
> Light Blue Yarn Yoshi - ShopTo.net
> Pink Yarn Yoshi - ShopTo.net
> Yarn Yoshi Triple Pack - GAME.co.uk
> 
> Now I will only post alerts of other amiibo and the occasional preorder as and when I make them like I did above.
> 
> *EDIT: If I did manage to grab Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr, Olimar, Lucas and Mewtwo, I should have every single amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection.*
> 
> *EDIT #2: I am mistaken... I would still need to preorder Mr. Game and Watch, R.O.B, Falco and Duck Hunt Duo (Duck Hunt in America)*



Whoa i would really like a Duck Hunt Duo amiibo, i would definitely get it no matter how much i will have to pay for it!


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Whoa i would really like a Duck Hunt Duo amiibo, i would definitely get it no matter how much i will have to pay for it!


Yes lars708, I would really like to own one too.


----------



## lars708

Is there actually someone here who has amiibo but does not have a Wii U console or a 3DS system? I actually do not know anyone like that but maybe there is someone around here who has that situation going on!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> Is there actually someone here who has amiibo but does not have a Wii U console or a 3DS system? I actually do not know anyone like that but maybe there is someone around here who has that situation going on!



I only have a oringal XL, but no wii u or no new 3DS, so I can't use Amiibo yet ^_^


----------



## lars708

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I only have a oringal XL, but no wii u or no new 3DS, so I can't use Amiibo yet ^_^



I do have a Wii U but i do not have a New 3DS, it just does not add enough for me to upgrade to the New 3DS. But i gotta admit, those cover plates are really beautiful! That is totally why i would buy a small New 3DS if i happen to be in a electronics store and decide to get one. (Mario, Luigi and Peach cover plates!!)


----------



## JCnator

Looks like there's one fan who managed to get a Silver Mario amiibo even before the official announcement that acknowledges its existence. He recently won an auction from a Chinese seller, although how the latter did acquired the amiibo is unknown. Silver Mario is preloaded with a silver token that turns him into silver.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/silver-mario-amiibo-out-in-the-wild/


----------



## Heyden

ninja'd ^


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like there's one fan who managed to get a Silver Mario amiibo even before the official announcement that acknowledges its existence. He recently won an auction from a Chinese seller, although how the latter did acquired the amiibo is unknown. Silver Mario is preloaded with a silver token that turns him into silver.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/silver-mario-amiibo-out-in-the-wild/



metal mario amiibo

and you thought gold was a ***** to get


----------



## MrPicklez

So I'm considering going to my local Toys R Us to get a Greninja on the 27th, does anyone know how TRU does their preorders? Is it like GameStop where you preorder online and they charge you when you pick up your order or do they charge you then and there?


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm pretty sure I said this somewhere already but I have Yoshi and Mario. Yoshi was my first amiibo and my favorite


----------



## JCnator

Looks like we've got some more CPSIA certificates from Nintendo of America. The following amiibo received one extra month of production.

- Luigi from Super Mario line
- Yoshi from Super Mario line
- Sonic
- Marth
- Meta Knight
- Ike


So, Sonic is going to become even more common than he already is, while the rumored restock of Ike and Meta Knight are confirmed.


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like we've got some more CPSIA certificates from Nintendo of America. The following amiibo received one extra month of production.
> 
> - Luigi from Super Mario line
> - Yoshi from Super Mario line
> - Sonic
> - Marth
> - Meta Knight
> - Ike
> 
> 
> So, Sonic is going to become even more common than he already is, while the rumored restock of Ike and Meta Knight are confirmed.



Cool! I would like a Dedede restock a lot more though xD I do not care too much about Meta Knight.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Kaiaa said:


> I'm pretty sure I said this somewhere already but I have Yoshi and Mario. Yoshi was my first amiibo and my favorite


I believe that was matt's Post YOUR Amiibo Collection topic.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Kaiaa said:


> I'm pretty sure I said this somewhere already but I have Yoshi and Mario. Yoshi was my first amiibo and my favorite



Ok, but how many Yarn Yoshis will you be getting?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> - Luigi from Super Mario line
> - Yoshi from Super Mario line
> - Sonic
> - Marth
> - Meta Knight
> - Ike
> 
> 
> So, Sonic is going to become even more common than he already is, while the rumored restock of Ike and Meta Knight are confirmed.



I never saw a single Meta Knight in store, so maybe now will be my chance to get one. I love Meta Knight. 

And I want all the Yarn Yoshi. All of them.


----------



## strawberrywine

throw back to the time I saw an Ike in store and I thought he wouldn't be rare so I didn't buy it and cried internally for 1919828 days


----------



## Heyden

Im debating if I should just open my amiibo or keep them boxed eh


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Im debating if I should just open my amiibo or keep them boxed eh


I would highly recommend opening them so long as they are not any of the following amiibo.

Wii Fit Trainer
Marth
Villager
Little Mac
Pit
Captain Falcon
Rosalina
Lucario
Ike
Meta Knight
King Dedede
Shulk


----------



## Javocado

Haydenn said:


> Im debating if I should just open my amiibo or keep them boxed eh



I know that feel.
I just have an urge to rip em all open sometimes and I'm gonna do it one day haha.


----------



## lars708

Haydenn said:


> Im debating if I should just open my amiibo or keep them boxed eh



I think you should cut out the bottom and get the figure out, that way you can keep the box too! You can even put the amiibo curiously back in the box and it looks like new! It is not fun to have them if you can not use them at all in my opinion.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> I think you should cut out the bottom and get the figure out, that way you can keep the box too! You can even put the amiibo curiously back in the box and it looks like new! It is not fun to have them if you can not use them at all in my opinion.


True, but it won't feel the same as them actually being new... obviously...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> True, but it won't feel the same as them actually being new... obviously...



I understand but i do the same, i have my Rosalina, Pit and Villager out of the box too! I like it so much to hold them in your hands and let little kids play with them or even see them appear in game! You are really missing something hahah!


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> i have my Rosalina, Pit and Villager out of the box


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!!!!!! Wow... I would never do that because they are SO valuable in their boxes to me... even though I am told it is not worth it as I probably will not sell them at any time...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!!!!!! Wow... I would never do that because they are SO valuable in their boxes to me... even though I am told it is not worth it as I probably will not sell them at any time...



Lol i do not think that they are worthless or something but i wanna use them in game so... I think it is quite stupid to keep them in the box to be honest. Unless it is a spare one, then i understand it but they are made to have fun with. That is what i wanna have, i do not want to stare to them and think "i wanna play with them but they are to valuable". I wanna think they are valuable yet i want to use them. No matter which amiibo i get. Even Gold Mario gets ripped out (not ripped out because i do keep the box) to play with it!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am just letting anyone know that is interested, I have posted photos of my collection in matt's topic, finally... XD

I did post photos, but they were too crap... sorry guys.


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I am just letting anyone know that is interested, I have posted photos of my collection in matt's topic, finally... XD
> 
> I did post photos, but they were too crap... sorry guys.



Aw, I missed it. I wanted to see x)


----------



## Heyden

Anyone wanna help with how to get rid of some paint on the amiibo? My Kirby has a fault...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Haydenn said:


> Anyone wanna help with how to get rid of some paint on the amiibo? My Kirby has a fault...



Can you just rub it off with spit? I had some problems with this for my Bowser amiibo, but saliva and friction took care of it.


----------



## lars708

Haydenn said:


> Anyone wanna help with how to get rid of some paint on the amiibo? My Kirby has a fault...



I had a grey dot of paint on Rosalina and i rubbed it off really easy.


----------



## Heyden

My Rosalina has a golden streak in her hair o_o  I haven't opened it yet though, I'll buy a Clear case for her before I open the box
As for Kirby, its still there but a lot better xP


----------



## Hyoshido

Hopefully going to order a Ness from the UK later, having to pay ?35.
But he's the Amiibo I've TRULY wanted since they came out, I NEED him.

Edit: Just got him ordered, I'll have to probably wait till the 26th-30th before I get him but wew.


----------



## oath2order

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/These-New-Amiibo-Cases-Are-Perfect-for-Collectors

BURROWS YOU MIGHT WANT THIS.


----------



## JasonBurrows

oath2order said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/These-New-Amiibo-Cases-Are-Perfect-for-Collectors
> 
> BURROWS YOU MIGHT WANT THIS.


I am alright thank you.


----------



## Jarrad

Hyogo said:


> Hopefully going to order a Ness from the UK later, having to pay ?35.
> But he's the Amiibo I've TRULY wanted since they came out, I NEED him.
> 
> Edit: Just got him ordered, I'll have to probably wait till the 26th-30th before I get him but wew.



wtf for ?35?! why so expensive?

i could buy one for you and send it for cheaper lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Jarrad said:


> wtf for ?35?! why so expensive?
> 
> i could buy one for you and send it for cheaper lol


Liked character, no western merc (except EB in US on Cart and Wii U VC) It's ****ing Ness.

No websites have him for pre-order/straight up purchase other than hoarders, I wouldn't mind throwing the extra ?20 to get the one Amiibo I've wanted ever since they were announced, also because it's UK and NOT imported.

Already paid the fella on Ebay, too late to refund, lmao.


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> Liked character, no western merc (except EB in US on Cart and Wii U VC) It's ****ing Ness.
> 
> No websites have him for pre-order/straight up purchase other than hoarders, I wouldn't mind throwing the extra ?20 to get the one Amiibo I've wanted ever since they were announced, also because it's UK and NOT imported.
> 
> Already paid the fella on Ebay, too late to refund, lmao.



I think it is a good choice though, you got to make sure that you get him! My friend has pre-ordered Ness and Wario for €20 each and i am getting them for free as a early birthday present! It is a extremely early present though because my birthday is at september 8th... Lol but i do not complain! I would love a Ness and especially Wario because i am a extreme Mario fan! (My youtube username was MariofanXD once lol...)


----------



## Android

After being on hold with Gamestop for thirty minutes, I was finally able to give them my credit card information in order for my Pacman order to process. It looks like the 2 hours I spent in line did pay off!! I'm getting my pacman amiibo after all


----------



## lars708

Android said:


> After being on hold with Gamestop for thirty minutes, I was finally able to give them my credit card information in order for my Pacman order to process. It looks like the 2 hours I spent in line did pay off!! I'm getting my pacman amiibo after all



Pacman is cool! Might be getting him if i see him in a store but i do not find him important enough to go after him.


----------



## Heyden

I have PacMan, Charizard and Ness ready on the 25th, but one of my friends never secured a Ness so I'll be hunting for another Ness xP If there's more than two then I'll grab two XD I just have to decide to wait outside at Kmart or Target...


----------



## Murray

oath2order said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/These-New-Amiibo-Cases-Are-Perfect-for-Collectors
> 
> BURROWS YOU MIGHT WANT THIS.



um no you have to open them for those..

do you even know anything


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm actually kinda tempted to get the cases myself

Not obsessed enough to keep these things boxed, but I would like something for them


That said though, I do with these had the option for batch orders at a small discount.


----------



## Heyden

Anyone know if these are being released internationally? Might buy some for Rosalina, Ness and Villager when I get him, then I'll have all my mains


----------



## strawberrywine

Contacted my local game shop and apparently they're supposed to have the hori amiibo cases at some point
**woo**


----------



## lars708

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Contacted my local game shop and apparently they're supposed to have the hori amiibo cases at some point
> **woo**



Ohh nice! Our Toys '' r '' us store has those nice glass cases, are these the ones you mean?


----------



## Cress

Wrong board. >_<


----------



## strawberrywine

@lars since it won't let me quote for some reason
The one I'm talking about isn't out yet, unfortunately


----------



## LambdaDelta

lars708 said:


> Ohh nice! Our Toys '' r '' us store has those nice glass cases, are these the ones you mean?



http://myfigurecollection.net/item/300992
http://myfigurecollection.net/item/300993

these things


----------



## lars708

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> @lars since it won't let me quote for some reason
> The one I'm talking about isn't out yet, unfortunately



Oh okay must be a different manufacturer then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> http://myfigurecollection.net/item/300992
> http://myfigurecollection.net/item/300993
> 
> these things



Yes! I saw those! They look identical to the ones i have seen there!


----------



## Amissapanda

Caved on Lucina and ordered her from Amazon.uk this afternoon.

If I can just get Robin now, I'll be happy. 


Also, Wal-Mart is full of crap and apparently put Wave 4 amiibo preorders up at 3AM EST this morning. What the heck? It's like Nintendo and the retailers basically want us to give up our lives AND our sleep.


----------



## Hyoshido

Almost snagged a Robin myself but it ran out as soon as I tried to pre-order from Amazon, it's not a big loss eitherway.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Almost snagged a Robin myself but it ran out as soon as I tried to pre-order from Amazon, it's not a big loss eitherway.


But I am sure Robin was like a supposed super rare amiibo of Wave 4 due to Fire Emblem status? or am I just incorrect? I have no idea...


----------



## Amissapanda

I caved and got a Robin from Amazon UK, too. Now I'm gonna have to work EXTRA hard to make money for my bro's wedding out west this summer.

Robin and Lucina pre-orders have been selling out within mere _minutes_ (never longer than 3) on sites putting them up for retail order in the USA. It's crazy-hard to snag one. So in retrospect, it might be worth the extra money for international shipping. Plus, since they come out a month earlier in the UK and take (according to a friend of mine who ordered Lucario last wave) about a month to get across seas, they should be arriving just about when they're released in the USA anyway. 

On the bright side, I can stop stalking these pages and kinda sorta have a bit of my life back for at least a couple months until it starts all over again with Dark Pit and Palutena.


----------



## Javocado

Some Greninja pre-order slips showed up early at TRU early apparently.
There was a pic posted if some in Redlands CA (relatively close to me rip)
;-/

But anyway I get paid today yee-haw!
I'm gonna try to snag a Lucina down somehow.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am looking forward to getting Olimar, Bowser Jr, Dr. Mario, Falco, Duck Hunt Duo, Mr. Game and Watch, R.O.B, Mewtwo and Lucas.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> But I am sure Robin was like a supposed super rare amiibo of Wave 4 due to Fire Emblem status? or am I just incorrect? I have no idea...



All the wave 4 (us wave) amiibo seem to be rare... Also, why are all the newer wave amiibo that rare? There is NO chance here in Europe that you will find a wave 3 or 4 (That is wave 3 combined in us) amiibo anymore... Maybe Sonic of Mega Man if you are lucky but that's it. And no i am not forgetting Bowser.


----------



## Mioki

By a stroke of luck, I was still awake to snag Robin on Walmart. He went up RIGHT as my internet came back up after an outage. But I'll admit, it was screwed up of them to put wave 4 up so late. I really did tell myself I was only getting Ness for wave 4, but. 

I kinda wish I could get Robin imported instead. Doesn't he come out in about two weeks for everyone else? And if it's true that Zero Suit Samus comes out in September here and July everywhere else, I better get her imported too...


----------



## Chris

Mioki said:


> I kinda wish I could get Robin imported instead. Doesn't he come out in about two weeks for everyone else?



He comes out in less than a week (Friday 24th) here. I've both him and Lucina coming on that date.


----------



## Pearls

Should I buy some of these? Is it a good idea..?


----------



## Mioki

GoldieJoan said:


> Should I buy some of these? Is it a good idea..?



It honestly depends. I get them because some of the characters I adore (like Ness) will probably never have another figure or any merch. They look really nice on your tv stand, shelf, etc.  But as for in-game content they offer, you're not missing out on much imo. Link's worth the spinner in Hyrule Warriors, if you play that.


----------



## JCnator

GoldieJoan said:


> Should I buy some of these? Is it a good idea..?



Currently, amiibo don't do much to enhance your gaming experience outside of looking pretty, unlocking stuff and read/write functionality is only limited to two Wii U games. If you absolutely want to get a few right away, I would recommend trying to get any amiibo of a hugely popular character that comes from a franchise that is Super Mario (Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Bowser) and The Legend of Zelda (especially Link). These will not only definitely get you the most bang from your bucks, but they're also relatively easy to find in stores without too much effort.


----------



## Amissapanda

GoldieJoan said:


> Should I buy some of these? Is it a good idea..?



While amiibos do seem to be somewhat of a fad and a huge money sink for those that get really into buying/collecting them (especially when you get into importing rare ones and other expensive measures)... it's pretty much the first time Nintendo has offered any figurines/merchandise of a lot of these characters (outside of say, Japan). And it's pretty cool how they function for multiple games _and_ multiple systems. Nintendo is making use of them and the way it seems to me is that they're going to keep adding new amiibo functions and that most new (bigger) games that come out for the Wii U/3DS are likely going to feature amiibo support and functionality. So far, I'm pretty happy with them and looking forward to collecting more of my favorite characters. Heaven only knows what I will go through to get a Lucas amiibo.

It boils down to what _you_ think, though, and if they interest you, personally. If they don't, they're not a necessity, by any means. Some of them have neat features in games, but some of those features are arguably lackluster as things stand. It's worth saying that they do seem to be updating amiibo support more and more for some titles, though, like the new wave of them for Mii costumes in _Mario Kart 8_ releasing this Thursday.


----------



## Zane

Robin and Lucina are back on shopto.net if anyone uses it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

GoldieJoan said:


> Should I buy some of these? Is it a good idea..?



They are pretty damn useless in-game outside of Smash.

Buy every one you can.


----------



## Hyoshido

Apparently my Ness amiibo is on the way here, but the person I ordered it from bought it from the Nintendo website and would send it out on the 24th so I wouldn't expect it till the 25th - 26th atleast.

Either he's got it early from Nintendo or something went wrong.


----------



## MyAnimal4Life

I want Kirby so... bad


----------



## JasonBurrows

Has anyone from the UK had their preorders for Ness, Lucina, Robin, Pac-Man or all cancelled?
NintendoLife posted an article about cancellations at ShopTo.net.


----------



## Hyoshido

Wooowooo, Ness has arrived! A day early too!


----------



## strawberrywine

Hyogo said:


> Wooowooo, Ness has arrived! A day early too!



I'm gonna cry of jealousy


----------



## Hyoshido

Sorry, hype got over me ;u;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Hyogo said:


> Sorry, hype got over me ;u;



Please tell me it's just the lighting, but why does Ness' skin look yellow?


----------



## Hyoshido

ShinyYoshi said:


> Please tell me it's just the lighting, but why does Ness' skin look yellow?


Yeah it's the lighting, he's more pale then that :3c


----------



## JasonBurrows

Very nice Hyogo. I actually received my Lucina, Robin, Pac-Man AND Ness amiibo yesterday.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Hyogo said:


> Yeah it's the lighting, he's more pale then that :3c



Hallelujah. Other than the skin, he looks pretty good! I'm glad I preordered him.


----------



## Hyoshido

ShinyYoshi said:


> Hallelujah. Other than the skin, he looks pretty good! I'm glad I preordered him.


Yeh, he's one of the Amiibo's that're high in quality compared to some.

And wow, the price jump for Ness, Lucina and Robin on Amazon...


----------



## Amissapanda

To those it may concern: If you ordered Robin, Lucina, or Ness from Amazon.uk, be sure to check your e-mail. They sent out notices recently that many orders were not dispatched due to a lack of inventory. 

However, they have NOT cancelled the orders. They've been put on hold for more inventory to arrive in June.

I'll be patient. I want Lucina and Robin enough that I'm willing to wait as long as it's assured I still get them. ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido

Yo Manda, how much dollars was Robin & Lucina on Amazon UK when you ordered them?

Because after checking the price jump of the Amiibo's, Ness is roughly $91, Robin and Lucina are roughly $76.
****, I'm glad I paid ?35 atleast for Ness, goddamn if I had to end up paying ?60 I would ****ing cry.


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Yo Manda, how much dollars was Robin & Lucina on Amazon UK when you ordered them?
> 
> Because after checking the price jump of the Amiibo's, Ness is roughly $91, Robin and Lucina are roughly $76.
> ****, I'm glad I paid ?35 atleast for Ness, goddamn if I had to end up paying ?60 I would ****ing cry.



They were base price. Though naturally I ended up having to pay a fair deal more since I don't live in the UK. It came to roughly $25 for each one. But that price is guaranteed when they restock in June, so I'm not worried about it. If I happen to get ducky and land them in the USA from retail or something before June, I'll just cancel the UK orders.


----------



## Javocado

I'm finally getting a Fox very soon.
So stoked :,))

Wave 1 almost complete
Just missing some commons and damn Villager :|


----------



## Cress

https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/33nj7h/silver_mario_release_date/
Silver Mario amiibo confirmed.


----------



## abby534534

Gotta love Fred Meyer 

Nice to hear it's not an exclusive.


----------



## Cress

abby534534 said:


> Gotta love Fred Meyer
> 
> Nice to hear it's not an exclusive.



What even is Fred Meyer, some Canadian store?


----------



## Mioki

I still want Villager as well. That little joker better come back around the US.


----------



## abby534534

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What even is Fred Meyer, some Canadian store?



They are a grocery store chain in the Pacific Northwest. They are kind of like Target in that they also have household goods, clothes, electronics, etc. It's a "one stop shop" kind of place. I personally really like them!

--------------

As a side note... I finally took the plunge with amiibo! I didn't have any, but I've been bidding on them on eBay for the past couple months. I have been bidding on big lots so my per-piece price wasn't too high. These lots typically go for $10ish per amiibo for the common amiibo (and obviously a lot more if they include highly sought after amiibo). Today however, I finally won a lot of 14 at a $6.50/amiibo price point. Yay! Here are my incoming amiibo (all SSB series):

Mario
Luigi
Peach
Bowser
Yoshi
Diddy
DK
Link
Toon Link
Sheik
Zelda
Kirby
Pikachu
Samus

I am pretty excited! Do you think I got a good deal? Now... I just have to wait until September when the adaptor releases for my 3DS XL, haha.


----------



## Chris

Amissapanda said:


> To those it may concern: If you ordered Robin, Lucina, or Ness from Amazon.uk, be sure to check your e-mail. They sent out notices recently that many orders were not dispatched due to a lack of inventory.
> 
> However, they have NOT cancelled the orders. They've been put on hold for more inventory to arrive in June.
> 
> I'll be patient. I want Lucina and Robin enough that I'm willing to wait as long as it's assured I still get them. ;-;



I hope you managed to get hold of them!

I feared my order for Robin was going to be cancelled, but he ended up just shipping really late (as in 5+ hours after Lucina) and I ordered both from Amazon. Both arrived at my parents house today and my mother opened them and emailed me photos. I won't be going back there for 1.5-2 weeks though.


----------



## Jake

God bless target for having like 50 of every wave 4 amiibo (plus Charizard McDonald's toy)


----------



## Heyden

I got Ness Charizard and Pacman today from EB Games. They look great  Target had nothing.. I didnt want the others anyway


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> I got Ness Charizard and Pacman today from EB Games. They look great  Target had nothing.. I didnt want the others anyway



Eb games is **** get on my level if target swag


----------



## strawberrywine

Ugh hopefully the stores stock here tomorrow


----------



## JCnator

A few days ago, I went to a very small Canadian vintage video game store and I've seen 3 Link amiibo being priced at $19.99 and one Mega Man amiibo for $24.99. I don't think Link is particularly rare here, as I see plenty of other retailers still having him aside of EBGames.

Last time I went to Canadian Wal-Mart website, Inkling Boy & Girl and Pac-Man are still up for preorder. Best Buy has a set of 3 Splatoon amiibo showing up but not available right away, while Archambault apparently have a Splatoon Girl amiibo being eventually sold in stores.

Seems like that I can try to get any Splatoon amiibo, Wario and Pac-Man from that nearest vintage store. It might cost an extra dollar or so, but it's definitely cheaper for me to get those than to place an order online outside of them being likely eligible for Wal-Mart's free shipping.


----------



## Amissapanda

Tina said:


> I hope you managed to get hold of them!
> 
> I feared my order for Robin was going to be cancelled, but he ended up just shipping really late (as in 5+ hours after Lucina) and I ordered both from Amazon. Both arrived at my parents house today and my mother opened them and emailed me photos. I won't be going back there for 1.5-2 weeks though.



My orders for Robin and Lucina, unfortunately, didn't get dispatched. So I'm stuck in the crowd waiting until June for them to be restocked and sent.

If I happen to catch a lucky break from US retail before June, like maybe Target, I'll cancel the orders from Amazon.uk, but if not, I'll wait until June. Better to have them guaranteed later than not have them at all.


----------



## Chris

Amissapanda said:


> My orders for Robin and Lucina, unfortunately, didn't get dispatched. So I'm stuck in the crowd waiting until June for them to be restocked and sent.
> 
> If I happen to catch a lucky break from US retail before June, like maybe Target, I'll cancel the orders from Amazon.uk, but if not, I'll wait until June. Better to have them guaranteed later than not have them at all.



That's a shame.  At least they weren't cancelled altogether! 


I just went on ShopTo and saw they've raised prices of amiibo to ?19.85 each. GAME's ?14.99 was already a rip off. :|


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:


> I just went on ShopTo and saw they've raised prices of amiibo to ?19.85 each. GAME's ?14.99 was already a rip off. :|


Looks like GAME is cheap now... I never would have thought GAME would EVER be cheap...


----------



## Hyoshido

Ehhh, I don't mind paying ?15 on each Amiibo I generally want from GAME.


----------



## Jake

Da **** I thought 17AUD was bad enough for an amiibo but 15 pounds pounds is like 30AUD wtf


----------



## JCnator

Are you still undecided whether to get a Mario amiibo or not? Rather than post it on the thread, I just posted a blog entry reviewing his Smash version amiibo there. In this review, I gave it a very favorable recommendation.

So, I tried to place a preorder for a Pac-Man amiibo on the Canadian Wal-Mart page just for fun and the free shipping apparently applies when I exceed $50 prior to taxes. Instead of costing me around $18 CAD, I would spend like $25 in total because of shipping fees. In order to profit from free shipping, I would have to immediately pick the two Splatoon amiibo and Link since I don't own them yet. Though, there are few problems:


I already have Toon Link, which basically acts like as Link in games other than Super Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U, therefore not really needing him in first place. My local vintage store had three of him for $19.99, but of course I wouldn't buy him at that price.
I don't need any of the Super Mario line of amiibo, since I pretty much got every character but Toad from Smash line
The set of 3 Splatoon amiibo might be restocked around the time Splatoon launches in America. These amiibo are on my top priority. If I end up buying the pack, the two Splatoon amiibo I would otherwise grab would become useless to me.
I'm confident that I could get Wario, Pac-Man and all the Splatoon amiibo in my local vintage video game store rather than ordering, despite each of them costing an extra dollar or so. When they'll appear there is a mystery to me. But then again, I could easily wait for these amiibo to reappear since they are apparently common/uncommon and are more likely to be available on Wal-Mart Canada, all while saving around $5.


In the end, I think my most logical choice would be Wario, Pac-Man and all of the Splatoon amiibo. I might as well not bother with the rest of Wave 4 and beyond, outside of one of the Woolly Yoshi amiibo. Keep in mind, my priority is to aim in both usefulness and collectible factor, even though there are amiibo I'd like to get that are nearly useless.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wait, you mean to say people actually *use* these things?

I thought they just display them like some sort of trophies.


----------



## JellyDitto

I didn't get any, because I'm a poor slob. One day, villager. One day....


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> Wait, you mean to say people actually *use* these things?
> 
> I thought they just display them like some sort of trophies.


That is just me that does that with the rarer ones. XD


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

LambdaDelta said:


> Wait, you mean to say people actually *use* these things?
> 
> I thought they just display them like some sort of trophies.



Heh . I open every amiibo I get, from Mario to Rosalina, use them for Smash and put them back on my nice display when I'm done.


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> Wait, you mean to say people actually *use* these things?
> 
> I thought they just display them like some sort of trophies.



I've only used Toad so far. As their uses become more interesting (so, outside of Smash basically) I'll use them more. I've opened quite a lot of them now though. I've five still sealed. Well, technically seven, but I've not physically gotten my hands on the latest two yet and won't do so until I next see my parents.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Heh . I open every amiibo I get, from Mario to Rosalina, use them for Smash and put them back on my nice display when I'm done.


Rosalina?!!!! DO YOU KNOW HOW RARE THAT ONE IS?!!!!! *goes to be sad in a corner*


----------



## JCnator

While Rosalina amiibo are nearly impossible to find for a reasonable price, she would be one of the more likely characters to be restocked due of her popularity, be it the Smash version restock or the upcoming Super Mario one.
Her usefulness isn't entirely bad. She might not going to get as many compatible games as Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Peach and Yoshi would, but there are actually more games that support her than a lot of the rare amiibo.


Super Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U (Read-Write)
Mario Kart 8
Mario Party 10 (Read-Write)
Hyrule Warriors
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Amiibo Tap: Nintendo's Greatest Bits


----------



## Boidoh

LOL. TBH, the only specific use for her is in MK8. All amiibo are compatible in Hyrule Warriors, Mario Party 10,  Captain Toad, and Amiibo Tap.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Boidoh said:


> LOL. TBH, the only specific use for her is in MK8.


What about Super Smash Bros. Wii U?


----------



## JCnator

Boidoh said:


> LOL. TBH, the only specific use for her is in MK8. All amiibo are compatible in Hyrule Warriors, Mario Party 10,  Captain Toad, and Amiibo Tap.



In Mario Party 10, Rosalina can instantly unlock her own amiibo board and can be used as a character in amiibo Party as well. Even if you don't have her, you can collect her board piece while playing amiibo Party, but it'll take a while before you can play it. Any amiibo other than her, Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Bowser, Wario and Donkey Kong will just get you a scratch ticket per day.

The least useful rare amiibo for me is Little Mac, Captain Falcon, Pit, Lucario, Jigglypuff, Greninja and Ness. Outside of Super Smash Bros., they are the least compatible out of the bunch and are stupidly expensive to obtain. Therefore I would see why collectors wouldn't even bother opening their box.

Even though Pikachu is one of the most common amiibo and is likely to get games that support him, so far there isn't a single game that would unlock an exclusive feature if used. I know he's extremely popular, but why there were so many of him produced while he's among the least useful amiibo is scratching my head even further. The same can be said to Diddy Kong to a lesser extent.


----------



## strawberrywine

Got Toad today, still no signs of wave 5 here...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Got Toad today, still no signs of wave 5 here...



Lucky. My friend loves Toad but he can't find him anywhere. 

He actually was lucky enough and he pre ordered Pacman Amiibo :3


----------



## abby534534

Really random question for those who own a Toon Link amiibo: Does yours have a seam through its hair? I looked at the pic on Amazon on him, and he definitely had one in that photo:

http://www.amazon.com/Toon-Link-ami...d=1430061832&sr=1-1&keywords=toon+link+amiibo

But when I got my Toon Link from a seller on eBay, mine had no seam in the hair (which I was pretty excited about... the obvious seams look bad to me).

Anyone have any info on why they're different?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

abby534534 said:


> Really random question for those who own a Toon Link amiibo: Does yours have a seam through its hair? I looked at the pic on Amazon on him, and he definitely had one in that photo:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Toon-Link-ami...d=1430061832&sr=1-1&keywords=toon+link+amiibo
> 
> But when I got my Toon Link from a seller on eBay, mine had no seam in the hair (which I was pretty excited about... the obvious seams look bad to me).
> 
> Anyone have any info on why they're different?



Mine doesn't have a seam either, looks like just the prototype artwork had a seam.


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> Really random question for those who own a Toon Link amiibo: Does yours have a seam through its hair?


Do you mean this part that I have circled in red?


----------



## abby534534

JasonBurrows said:


> Do you mean this part that I have circled in red?



Yup.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Now the poll for this is inaccurate because of the amiibos that have came out since haha


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> Yup.


Oh cool. Mine doesn't have that either. That might be a prototype one or something?


----------



## Javocado

Got Greninja and Pac Man down for pre-orders today at TRU holla


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Got Greninja and Pac Man down for pre-orders today at TRU holla


Very nice Javocado!


----------



## Jake

Target auatralia r restocking marth and Ike and sonic and meta knight wtf what is wrong with u


----------



## Dinkleburg

Although at 26 I'd feel a bit weird buying a toy (not saying it's weird to buy amiibos as an adult at all btw, it's just how I'd personally feel because I'm a bit cowardly by nature) I am REALLY tempted by the Bowser, Charizard, Shulk and Dedede one's. They look pretty well made!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Shouldn't you just be not caring about that at 26?


----------



## Zane

Dinkleburg said:


> Although at 26 I'd feel a bit weird buying a toy (not saying it's weird to buy amiibos as an adult at all btw, it's just how I'd personally feel because I'm a bit cowardly by nature) I am REALLY tempted by the Bowser, Charizard, Shulk and Dedede one's. They look pretty well made!



pretend you're buying them for your kids


----------



## Dinkleburg

Zane said:


> pretend you're buying them for your kids


Like a Ninja, aww ye  XD


> Shouldn't you just be not caring about that at 26?


Probably, I usually don't, maybe I just don't want them enough, haha.

Edit: If they released Monster Hunter Amiibo's, on the other hand, there would be no stopping me


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

AHHH whenever I can I'm going to go pick up a Yoshi Amiibo I'm starting to fall into the craze haha. This years Christmas is gonna be crazy.


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> AHHH whenever I can I'm going to go pick up a Yoshi Amiibo I'm starting to fall into the craze haha. This years Christmas is gonna be crazy.


I dread to think how many amiibo I will have by Christmas 2015......


----------



## abby534534

JasonBurrows said:


> I dread to think how many amiibo I will have by Christmas 2015......



Psh, it's not the amiibo that are impressive. It's those empty amiibo boxes on ebay! 

On an unrelated note, given that you're the amiibo-know-it-all guy around here.... how would I preorder Ganondorf? I really want a complete triforce but I will not pay a scalper price.


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> On an unrelated note, given that you're the amiibo-know-it-all guy around here.... how would I preorder Ganondorf? I really want a complete triforce but I will not pay a scalper price.


Where do you live?
I can only assist if you are in the UK as I have posted a *Link* to the two product pages.

GAME.co.uk: Ganondorf ?14.99
ShopTo.net: Ganondorf ?19.85 *SOLD OUT*

EDIT #2: Check my Member Title now. XD Thanks for that unintentional suggestion. lol


----------



## abby534534

Hahaha, nice title change! 

I live in the US, btw.


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> Hahaha, nice title change!
> 
> I live in the US, btw.


*I think that you are fine for now.* I cannot see Ganondorf listed on any retailer websites for the USA yet.

I have checked Target.com, GameStop.com, Toy's 'R' Us.com and Walmart.com. I would recommend that you keep track with the US amiibo hunter on YouTube named Pituvision, although he does sound a little bit crazy... XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Bestbuy.ca has really good amiibos on there. Charizard, Pacman, Splatoon Boy and Splatoon girl amiibos are up for pre order.


----------



## JCnator

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Bestbuy.ca has really good amiibos on there. Charizard, Pacman, Splatoon Boy and Splatoon girl amiibos are up for pre order.



Thanks for the heads-up! I just placed a preorder on the set of 3 Splatoon amiibo and received a confirmation on my email.

Speaking of Splatoon amiibo, 3 CPSIA documents are now available. And they all have a month of production, so I'm inclined to believe that they won't be extremely common given that Splatoon amiibo aren't exactly too difficult to produce.


----------



## Heyden

Someone on Facebook recently posted a picture of a Target store (Blacktown, Sydney) and they have plenty of Marth, Ike and Meta Knights restocked, too bad it's like a 1 hour train there and an hour back :/ I'll check my local one but they only had the usuals last time


----------



## Javocado

I'm actually hyped for Jigglypuff's release on 5/29.
I'm planning on going out there pretty early.

It's all because I met some pretty swell people yesterday while waiting for the TRU pre-orders and it was just 4 hours straight of talking about the amiibo struggle and nerdgasms and food and stuff. We're all supposed to meet at Target next month and I hope it falls through haha.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Someone on Facebook recently posted a picture of a Target store (Blacktown, Sydney) and they have plenty of Marth, Ike and Meta Knights restocked, too bad it's like a 1 hour train there and an hour back :/ I'll check my local one but they only had the usuals last time


We can gave road trip there and try not to get shot if u want??



Javocado said:


> I'm actually hyped for Jigglypuff's release on 5/29.
> I'm planning on going out there pretty early.
> 
> It's all because I met some pretty swell people yesterday while waiting for the TRU pre-orders and it was just 4 hours straight of talking about the amiibo struggle and nerdgasms and food and stuff. We're all supposed to meet at Target next month and I hope it falls through haha.


JIGGLY


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I want Jigglypuff so badly stupid target why did you have to close right before Jiggly amiibos >.<


----------



## Jake

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I want Jigglypuff so badly stupid target why did you have to close right before Jiggly amiibos >.<



For the 57546784374th time, jiggly isn't target exclusive in canada


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Jake. said:


> For the 57546784374th time, jiggly isn't target exclusive in canada



Hmm? Then where are you supposed to get her?




(sorry if I didn't see your reply from previous times I've said this I used to not check this thread often)


----------



## Jake

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Hmm? Then where are you supposed to get her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry if I didn't see your reply from previous times I've said this I used to not check this thread often)



At any store?? Once target said it'd close down rosalina became available at other stores, so I would expect the same to happen to jiggly. They're not gonna be like "lol u have no targets, no jiggly 4 u"


Also jiggly is not 100% gurl please don't be sexist and assume because it's pink that's rude


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Jake. said:


> At any store?? Once target said it'd close down rosalina became available at other stores, so I would expect the same to happen to jiggly. They're not gonna be like "lol u have no targets, no jiggly 4 u"
> 
> 
> Also jiggly is not 100% gurl please don't be sexist and assume because it's pink that's rude


Ahh I see. Just looked at Walmart.ca and seen Jigglypuff on there, but he/she was sadly sold out. I will pick up one whenever I find it in stores. 



(sorry about that I always do that with pokemon, only called it a girl because on one of my orignal copies of Yellow I had a girl Jigglypuff and I'm just used to calling it a girl because of that don't kill meh)


----------



## gnoixaim

Javocado said:


> I'm actually hyped for Jigglypuff's release on 5/29.
> I'm planning on going out there pretty early.
> 
> It's all because I met some pretty swell people yesterday while waiting for the TRU pre-orders and it was just 4 hours straight of talking about the amiibo struggle and nerdgasms and food and stuff. We're all supposed to meet at Target next month and I hope it falls through haha.



I'm making my siblings + my bf come with me to Target to wait for the Jiggly release. I'm super nervous because she'll be my first /screams/ I don't even know when we should show up at Target because I have no idea how real the amiibo hype is ;/


----------



## LambdaDelta

I do hope Target's Jiggly stock in the USA is similar to what I remember Rosalina being like. Which is to say very limited preorders, but lots of inventory on release. Getting all Smash amiibos is a goal of mine, but considering she's my main, I definitely want to get her more than others.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I'm making my siblings + my bf come with me to Target to wait for the Jiggly release. I'm super nervous because she'll be my first /screams/ I don't even know when we should show up at Target because I have no idea how real the amiibo hype is ;/



amiibo hype is 2real


----------



## Javocado

gnoixaim said:


> I'm making my siblings + my bf come with me to Target to wait for the Jiggly release. I'm super nervous because she'll be my first /screams/ I don't even know when we should show up at Target because I have no idea how real the amiibo hype is ;/



Oooooh how awesome.
I hope you get Jiggs!

As for when to show up, it all depends on the area really.
I showed up 6:30 at TRU yesterday and 4 people were ahead of me and they got there at 6.
It was a 4 hour wait since TRU opened at 10.

So I guess a safe time would be maybe 4 hours prior?
Or if you want to be extra safe go ahead and try 5 or 6 hours before haha.


----------



## LambdaDelta

24 hours, go!


----------



## Jake

If u don't get jiggly and I like u enough I will buy jiggly for u!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Oooooh how awesome.
> I hope you get Jiggs!
> 
> As for when to show up, it all depends on the area really.
> I showed up 6:30 at TRU yesterday and 4 people were ahead of me and they got there at 6.
> It was a 4 hour wait since TRU opened at 10.
> 
> So I guess a safe time would be maybe 4 hours prior?
> Or if you want to be extra safe go ahead and try 5 or 6 hours before haha.



Wtf are u literally saying ppl showed up 4 HOURS BEFORE A STORE OPENED just to preorder an amiibo?????

Da **** is wrong with some ppl


----------



## gnoixaim

Javocado said:


> Oooooh how awesome.
> I hope you get Jiggs!
> 
> As for when to show up, it all depends on the area really.
> I showed up 6:30 at TRU yesterday and 4 people were ahead of me and they got there at 6.
> It was a 4 hour wait since TRU opened at 10.
> 
> So I guess a safe time would be maybe 4 hours prior?
> Or if you want to be extra safe go ahead and try 5 or 6 hours before haha.



I hope I get her too! plus a few more so i can sell on ebay!!! LOL jk 

Ah ok, I do live like 5 minutes away from my Target - I might just drive by 6 hours prior and then evaluate from there. It's like Black Friday shopping all over again!! 8)))))


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> If u don't get jiggly and I like u enough I will buy jiggly for u!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf are u literally saying ppl showed up 4 HOURS BEFORE A STORE OPENED just to preorder an amiibo?????
> 
> Da **** is wrong with some ppl



It was wild dude.
In the amiibo FB group i'm in, some people were at TRU 18 hours before it opened.
It wasn't even the day of pre-orders and they were there lol.

And of course there was some gems I found in the group.
Some dude found an outlet on the side of TRU and brought his TV and Wii U






This guy got his portable DVD player and Titanic






And last but not least, this guy!






Bonus pic of snacks


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Javocado said:


> It was wild dude.
> In the amiibo FB group i'm in, some people were at TRU 18 hours before it opened.
> It wasn't even the day of pre-orders and they were there lol.
> 
> And of course there was some gems I found in the group.
> Some dude found an outlet on the side of TRU and brought his TV and Wii U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy got his portable DVD player and Titanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic of snacks



OMG THAT IS INSANE

Nintendo needs to produce more of these so people don't have to do this to get the Amiibo they want.


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> It was wild dude.
> In the amiibo FB group i'm in, some people were at TRU 18 hours before it opened.
> It wasn't even the day of pre-orders and they were there lol.
> 
> And of course there was some gems I found in the group.
> Some dude found an outlet on the side of TRU and brought his TV and Wii U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy got his portable DVD player and Titanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic of snacks



Da **** and I thought I had no life


God bless australia for not being this ****ed up over amiibo


----------



## Dinkleburg

The cheetos are what made me giggle, bless 'em. 
Anyway in the end I caved and got my first amiibo, A Charizard, and damn, I gotta say these things are actually well made!


----------



## Hyoshido

Hah, you amerinerds can go wait hours for the puff while us eurofags sit here and order em from various websites B)


----------



## Dinkleburg

Hyogo said:


> Hah, you amerinerds can go wait hours for the puff while us eurofags sit here and order em from various websites B)


I really don't get why people wait outside stores now that we can preorder online, maybe us Australians are just lazy? XD


----------



## Hyoshido

Dinkleburg said:


> I really don't get why people wait outside stores now that we can preorder online, maybe us Australians are just lazy? XD


The USA is the only place where they have "exclusives" in certain stores, Europe and Japan literally get all Amiibo's with no issues.

So we can laugh at how unfortunate the USA are!


----------



## Dinkleburg

Hyogo said:


> The USA is the only place where they have "exclusives" in certain stores, Europe and Japan literally get all Amiibo's with no issues.
> 
> So we can laugh at how unfortunate the USA are!


I was gonna laugh but then I remembered how often my country is screwed when it comes to a everything else XD


----------



## r a t

So GAME have Ganondorf, ZZS, Palutena and Dark Pit up for pre-order.
idk if this has been 'announced' yet on here but I haven't seen any other site in the Uk with pre-orders for these guys yet so yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Hyogo said:


> The USA is the only place where they have "exclusives" in certain stores, Europe and Japan literally get all Amiibo's with no issues.
> 
> So we can laugh at how unfortunate the USA are!


Haha. You lucky people. 




If you want an Amiibo here you need to wake up super early and be the first one there ._.


Thank god I'm not a crazy Amiibo collector or my parents and me would have no sleep trying to get all these Amiibo lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Antlers said:


> So GAME have Ganondorf, ZZS, Palutena and Dark Pit up for pre-order.
> idk if this has been 'announced' yet on here but I haven't seen any other site in the Uk with pre-orders for these guys yet so yeah


Yeah they're been up for awhile, I have Dark Pit and Palutena pre-ordered :>


----------



## r a t

Hyogo said:


> Yeah they're been up for awhile, I have Dark Pit and Palutena pre-ordered :>



Oh lmao ok, I had no idea, I don't have any money rn to pre-order, I'd like to get ZZS, Dark Pit and Palutena though mostly just ZZS but I really like Kid Icarus so :>


----------



## Heyden

Ordered Meta Knight from EB Games


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Haydenn said:


> Ordered Meta Knight from EB Games



Nice! I thought Meta Knight was BestBuy exclusive lol


I remember seeing 12 Meta Knights at BestBuy but not getting any lol
Now my friend is frantically searching for one >.<


----------



## Jake

I buy them all and sell them on eBay and get rich coz swag


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> I buy them all and sell them on eBay and get rich coz swag



Yo get me a Wario


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Yo get me a Wario



No ur mean to me


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> I buy them all and sell them on eBay and get rich coz swag



Can I have an Ike? You're my favorite TBT member and Midna is the best bae.  (Am I being nice enough to you?)


----------



## strawberrywine

Geez here in our country we usually get the amiibo before it gets released in 'murica but rn they don't have a single wave 4 figure :/


----------



## Dinkleburg

We should update the poll to show the new ones :3

Does anyone know if/when Mewtwo is getting an Amiibo?


----------



## Jake

Dinkleburg said:


> We should update the poll to show the new ones :3
> 
> Does anyone know if/when Mewtwo is getting an Amiibo?



i dont think the poll can be updated

mewtwo and lucas are both getting an amiibo by the end of the year


----------



## Javocado

Neat checklist I found!








Here's where I'm chillin right now


Spoiler: in too deep


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm not pulling up an image editing program.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Javocado said:


> Neat checklist I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I'm chillin right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in too deep



Lol, I'm not even gonna bother making a checklist for myself ATM, because I'm too lazy to pull up an image editor just to check off Pikachu xD


I'll definately be using this at some point, if I happen to get more Amiibo. 

I can't wait until I get Yoshi, although IDK when I'll get him. Possibly in the Summer...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Neat checklist I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I'm chillin right now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in too deep


Should I fill in this chart guys? XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> Should I fill in this chart guys? XD



Yes please. I want to see this xD


----------



## abby534534

JasonBurrows said:


> Should I fill in this chart guys? XD



I think one big red X over the entire image should do it.


----------



## Heyden

Cancelled my Meta Knight order from EB Games as I found him at Target! I also got Marth, and there was also Like and Sonic. I guess the restocks have reached Australia  now I wait for Shulk...


----------



## LambdaDelta

on that chart, aren't the yarn yoshis each released separately?


----------



## MrPicklez

Jake. said:


> I buy them all and sell them on eBay and get rich coz swag



I would literally murder my whole family for an Ike amiibo. It's literally the only amiibo I want </3


----------



## Jake

MrKisstoefur said:


> I would literally murder my whole family for an Ike amiibo. It's literally the only amiibo I want </3



Ok do it and I'll get u one


----------



## MrPicklez

Jake. said:


> Ok do it and I'll get u one



If I didn't live two hours away from my family and could drive, I would consider it. lol


----------



## Jake

MrKisstoefur said:


> If I didn't live two hours away from my family and could drive, I would consider it. lol



o well rip sux 2 b u


----------



## MrPicklez

Jake. said:


> o well rip sux 2 b u



i cry evertim

if someone wants to buy me ike amiibo, i'll suck yo ****

or for my upcoming birthday


----------



## LambdaDelta

tfw I have Ike preordered


----------



## MrPicklez

LambdaDelta said:


> tfw I have Ike preordered



y u do dis to me

i need him :'(

if anyone in aus wants to get me an ike, i'd love you 5evr

i'll pay you back lel


----------



## Dinkleburg

Haydenn said:


> Cancelled my Meta Knight order from EB Games as I found him at Target! I also got Marth, and there was also Like and Sonic. I guess the restocks have reached Australia  now I wait for Shulk...



Also from Australia here!  Suprised to see we get some things before the US, for example the only amiibo I have is Charizard, I don't think he's in America yet. I want a Shulk too, but I bet I'll never find one as I assume he's super rare X.X


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> y u do dis to me
> 
> i need him :'(
> 
> if anyone in aus wants to get me an ike, i'd love you 5evr
> 
> i'll pay you back lel



derp ike says hi


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> derp ike says hi



brb cutting my face cuz i have no ike amiibo


----------



## Dinkleburg

MrKisstoefur said:


> brb cutting my face cuz i have no ike amiibo


Hey, don't be sad! You know what they say, if you fall off the Ike just get back on and try again >w>


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Dinkleburg said:


> Hey, don't be sad! You know what they say, if you fall off the Ike just get back on and try again >w>



Omg xD




My friend may be buying Mario Party 10 today, and some Amiibo. I really hope so xD.


----------



## Murray

MrKisstoefur said:


> brb cutting my face cuz i have no ike amiibo



just get a jigglypuff instead, they essentially do the same thing


----------



## JasonBurrows

Murray said:


> just get a jigglypuff instead, they essentially do the same thing


I believe Jigglypuff has long sold out now, at least all of the stores I have checked are sold out.


----------



## Murray

JasonBurrows said:


> I believe Jigglypuff has long sold out now, at least all of the stores I have checked are sold out.



not here ~~~


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> not here ~~~



Lol das v embarrass 4 u mr. Jb guess u rly aren't the "amiibo-know-it-all-guy" rip


----------



## Heyden

They have Ike at EB Games bc I bought Yoshi yesterday and I have no $ RIP


----------



## strawberrywine

WHY DIDNT I GET THAT IKE THAT I SAW 3 MONTHS AGO AJSIJINVGVJFUIVFUHRHCCFUHVU NHF NVRUH NFHUGNHFVNVUUVHVVHFUUVNGUIVIFU NTGIU HFRUIV


----------



## LambdaDelta

Murray said:


> not here ~~~



ok now prove this by mailing me one


----------



## Javocado

got a fox amiibo from a foxy member on here
much luv~
:'''')


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> ok now prove this by mailing me one


no



Javocado said:


> got a fox amiibo from a foxy member on here
> much luv~
> :'''')


did u buy it with ur tbt bells?


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> no
> 
> 
> did u buy it with ur tbt bells?



no silly
i bought it with my bbb
(bell bag bellz)


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> no silly
> i bought it with my bbb
> (bell bag bellz)



next thing ppl will be buying them with the ACC bells or w/e theyre called wtf


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> next thing ppl will be buying them with the ACC bells or w/e theyre called wtf


They could also trade any rare amiibo towards other amiibo as they are reasonable currency. I especially mean the Shulk amiibo.

That *one* amiibo can be used against ANY amiibo trade because of how insanely rare it is!


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> They could also trade any rare amiibo towards other amiibo as they are reasonable currency. I especially mean the Shulk amiibo.
> 
> That *one* amiibo can be used against ANY amiibo trade because of how insanely rare it is!



again, mr "amiibo-know-it-all-guy"... pls stop contradicting urself...



JasonBurrows said:


> That is not a Nintendo official page though? How am I supposed to believe something not Nintendo. I mean, no offense to anyone, but how?





JasonBurrows said:


> I have quite a hard time in believing anything about 'rarity' unless Nintendo themselves state it.
> 
> *EDIT: I did hear from a Nintendo UK representative that none of the figures are 'rare' as such and so it is just a case of what you have just stated.
> They just don't want to overproduce and waste any sales opportunities.*




i thought there was no such thing as rare amiibo?
an avid nintendo fan such as myself would certainly not believe anything unless it came form an official nintendo source. your shulk amiibo is just as rare as my pikachu amiibo. nintendo said so themselves.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I hope that the new game Yooka-Laylee comes with a Yooka-Laylee amiibo figure...
I wonder if Nintendo of America will make them Store Exclusive amiibo though...


----------



## Flop

God this thread is a joke now. Also, I snagged an Ike and King Dedede today.


----------



## kassie

Has someone seriously bought an amiibo with TBT bells? o:

someone buy me a yarn yoshi amiibo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

skeletique said:


> Has someone seriously bought an amiibo with TBT bells? o:
> 
> someone buy me a yarn yoshi amiibo



That's what I was thinking xD


Well, it actually would be funny. People selling rare Amiibo for TBT bells xD

2k per Amiibo?


----------



## device

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> That's what I was thinking xD
> 
> 
> Well, it actually would be funny. People selling rare Amiibo for TBT bells xD
> 
> 2k per Amiibo?



I think they'd be worth more than that in tbt.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Sector said:


> I think they'd be worth more than that in tbt.



Well yea. But the common ones would be around 2k TBT. Rare ones maybe 6k?


----------



## device

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Well yea. But the common ones would be around 2k TBT. Rare ones maybe 6k?



idk but I think it's stupid how somebody could buy an amiibo for tbt


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Sector said:


> idk but I think it's stupid how somebody could buy an amiibo for tbt



Yea I know xD. But it's allowed in the rules, so if people are really that desperate then they are allowed lol


----------



## Ragdoll

ya'll need 2 calm down, if someone wants to buy/sell an amiibo for tbt, then w/e because ppl buy games w/ tbt so why not amiibo lol.
also he ddnt buy it w/ tbt, just sayin ;p


----------



## Javocado

skeletique said:


> Has someone seriously bought an amiibo with TBT bells? o:
> 
> someone buy me a yarn yoshi amiibo



I mean I sorta did awhile back in a way.
I had 9k TBT bells and I bought a game code for DKCR 3D.
I traded said game code on a FB amiibo group for a Gold Mario.
gg.

Also, I didn't buy the Fox with bells.
It was simply a gift :''')

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> ya'll need 2 calm down, if someone wants to buy/sell an amiibo for tbt, then w/e because ppl buy games w/ tbt so why not amiibo lol.



might as well since someone tried buying a new 3DS XL with bells


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

No but for real how much did someone buy an Amiibo for, and what one was it?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I would LOVE for this to be real...




I wonder if it will be store exclusive in America? Maybe GameStop... I certainly hope not, but I know Nintendo of America are sadly more than likely going to do that...


----------



## Jake

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> No but for real how much did someone buy an Amiibo for, and what one was it?



I bought villager and WFT for 5,000 tbt bells


----------



## Prof Gallows

JasonBurrows said:


> I would LOVE for this to be real...
> I wonder if it will be store exclusive in America? Maybe GameStop... I certainly hope not, but I know Nintendo of America are sadly more than likely going to do that...



Seriously doubt that will ever be a thing. Nintendo isn't going to amiibo-fy a non-first party character.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Seriously doubt that will ever be a thing. Nintendo isn't going to amiibo-fy a non-first party character.
> 
> Also Playtonic is a EU developer why would NA have any rights to it?



Damn he rly isn't the amiibo know it all guy is he this is just too embarrassing


PEACE


----------



## LambdaDelta

Prof Gallows said:


> Seriously doubt that will ever be a thing. Nintendo isn't going to amiibo-fy a non-first party character.



>Mega Man
>Sonic
>Pac-Man
>Ryu (if the audio files found actually lead to him being announced as a DLC fighter)

yeah, I know, Smash. but it still stands


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

So I decided to start an amiibo collection about two weeks ago. So far I have Yoshi, Toon Link, and the Super Mario editions of Mario, Luigi and Bowser.

I would like to get the Splatoon amiibos next. I'd also like to get a Greninja amiibo because I like Froakie and its evolutions (probably won't happen though unless I buy one on eBay).


----------



## Murray

LambdaDelta said:


> >Mega Man
> >Sonic
> >Pac-Man
> >Ryu (if the audio files found actually lead to him being announced as a DLC fighter)
> 
> yeah, I know, Smash. but it still stands



they only gave them amiibos so they didnt feel left out


----------



## LambdaDelta

Guess who got down orders for Captain Falcon, Little Mac, and Villager.

Amazon Japan though, so I'll have some extra middleman service fees to deal with. But hey, the exchange rate is GREAT right now, so none of them were too expensive on their own.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now who wants to place bets on if I get creepderp Villager or cancer patient Villager?


----------



## Javocado

ughhhhhhhh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Javocado said:


> ughhhhhhhh



WOAH OMG THATS FAKE LOOK AT VILLAGERS HAIR THAT IS WRONG XDDD


----------



## Javocado

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> WOAH OMG THATS FAKE LOOK AT VILLAGERS HAIR THAT IS WRONG XDDD



not fake at all
these bad boys got a restock in japan
and villager got a design overhaul
he's pretty much lebron james now


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Javocado said:


> not fake at all
> these bad boys got a restock in japan
> and villager got a design overhaul
> he's pretty much lebron james now



OMG THAT LOOKS SO WEIRD

I want the Villager so badly though, so I would deal with that hair xD


----------



## Zane

oh my god new Villager looks so good i probably would've bought him that time if he looked like this


----------



## Heyden

Hopefully Japan sends some to Australia like they usually do..


----------



## MrPicklez

Still looking for Ike.


----------



## Prof Gallows

LambdaDelta said:


> >Mega Man
> >Sonic
> >Pac-Man
> >Ryu (if the audio files found actually lead to him being announced as a DLC fighter)
> 
> yeah, I know, Smash. but it still stands



Yeah I'll say I didn't think of those when I was typing my post but will say it's still just for smash and not a standalone indie game.

Not against having third party amiibos at all, I'd love to have some variety outside of first party Nintendo characters in the future but I'm just not seeing it happening outside of very specific cases(like Smash).


----------



## Jake

Zane said:


> oh my god new Villager looks so good i probably would've bought him that time if he looked like this



Da **** suddenly villager looks like a human and not a chimpanzee


----------



## abby534534

Dear Nintendo,

Us gamers here in NA would gladly fill your pockets with coinage if you restocked for us too.

Sincerely, 
The desperate and crazed amiibo hunters of NA


----------



## Dinkleburg

My god, this exists... my life is complete...
Sellers description: If you think the regular Shulk amiibo is sexy then you wont believe it when you get your hands on this amazing creature.This custom might have been forged by the hands of God himself as its craftsmanship is unparalleled in our mortal world.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-Cus...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a5b74de7


----------



## daniduckyface

Hey guys just wondering how your amiibo preorder pick up experiences have been in the past with TRU. I met a local amiibo hunter in my area who is hooking me up with a pacman/greninja preorder slips but i have personal conflicts the day/weekend wave 4 is coming out. I know TRU is supposed to hold preorders for up to 5 days (as i wouldn't be able to pick those up until Monday), is the risk too big? I don't want any employee getting butterfingers or some persistent people wanting them. If it's too big, he said he could always get them for me then but it would be nice to just get them myself and save him the trouble.


----------



## Cress

I just ordered a Villager from Japan, wasn't even $30. ^_^ Wii Fit, Robin, Lucina, and Lucas are the only amiibos left that I ABSOLUTELY need.


----------



## Heyden

I need Dedede, Lucario and Villager, then I'll be happy. But I also want ZS Samus now because idk I feel weird preordering more amiibo. Its slightly embarrassing oops


----------



## Javocado

I NEED EM ALL.

I tried to find a Samus today.
NO DICE.


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> I NEED EM ALL.
> 
> I tried to find a Samus today.
> NO DICE.



Dude, you were supposed to get her 5-7 months ago.  She's old news.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Dude, you were supposed to get her 5-7 months ago.  She's old news.




I'm weeding out all the Smash commons now, man.
I just need Mario, Samus, Danky Kong, and Bowser.
:B


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> I NEED EM ALL.
> 
> I tried to find a Samus today.
> NO DICE.



u only need jigglypuff


----------



## daniduckyface

daniduckyface said:


> Hey guys just wondering how your amiibo preorder pick up experiences have been in the past with TRU. I met a local amiibo hunter in my area who is hooking me up with a pacman/greninja preorder slips but i have personal conflicts the day/weekend wave 4 is coming out. I know TRU is supposed to hold preorders for up to 5 days (as i wouldn't be able to pick those up until Monday), is the risk too big? I don't want any employee getting butterfingers or some persistent people wanting them. If it's too big, he said he could always get them for me then but it would be nice to just get them myself and save him the trouble.



Just reposting this again


----------



## JasonBurrows

daniduckyface said:


> Just reposting this again


I wouldn't know... I pre-order all of my amiibo online.


----------



## JasonBurrows

It is rumoured that the Palutena amiibo might become another *fantastic* store exclusive in America.
http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor...t-palutena-amiibo-being-a-retailer-exclusive/


----------



## JCnator

Looks like it's CPSIA time again! More certificates have been unveiled, and even some of the rarest amiibo are getting a restock too.

All of the Splatoon amiibo products got an extra month of production, meaning they got 2 months of production. Therefore we'll be seeing them a bit more often than we would otherwise think. The same can be said for Mega Man (now 3 months of production), Shulk (2 months), Link (5 months). And from the Super Mario line, we got Mario (2 months), Toad (2 months) and Bowser (3 months).

If you struggled on getting Mega Man and Shulk in North America, now's the time to rejoice.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

You guys have to see this lol. It left me speechless.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/228355...age=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## abby534534

DarkDesertFox said:


> You guys have to see this lol. It left me speechless.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/228355...age=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



How bizarre. People are so weird.


----------



## Ramza

DarkDesertFox said:


> You guys have to see this lol. It left me speechless.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/228355...age=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



That entire etsy account is a work of art.


----------



## Chris

Finally got my hands on these two yesterday. <3​
They have been sat waiting for me at my parents house for the past two weeks. It's especially exciting as I've been playing _FE:A_ lately.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I finally got around to pre-ordering Splatoon today after the direct, and opted to get the inkling squid amiibo bundle. ^_^ I thought that would be hard to get a hold of this late. o: (also free hat! 8P)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jinglefruit said:


> I finally got around to pre-ordering Splatoon today after the direct, and opted to get the inkling squid amiibo bundle. ^_^ I thought that would be hard to get a hold of this late. o: (also free hat! 8P)


Nope. It only seems to be that the Super Smash Bros. amiibo are hard to find after some time.


----------



## Jinglefruit

JasonBurrows said:


> Nope. It only seems to be that the Super Smash Bros. amiibo are hard to find after some time.



Try telling that to the super mario stock around here.


----------



## JCnator

The CPSIA invasion continues. Recent reports said that both Palutena and Zero Suit Samus got one month of production. Good luck with the unforgiving quest of getting them!


----------



## Jake

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The CPSIA invasion continues. Recent reports said that both Palutena and Zero Suit Samus got one month of production. Good luck with the unforgiving quest of getting them!



they both look like **** anyway so they deserve 1 month for such bad quality


----------



## JCnator

Jake. said:


> they both look like **** anyway so they deserve 1 month for such bad quality



I can definitely agree on the Zero Suit Samus amiibo. Her arms and legs are definitely fatter than she is supposed to be, but that's to make her more durable just in case of reckless children... If Sheik and Lucina amiibo are any indication on the quality, Zero Suit Samus might not end up being a disaster, but I suppose it isn't an easy feat either. At least, she is confirmed to be compatible in as many games as the other Samus amiibo outside of Smash, but then again I would definitely get the latter over Zero Suit Samus. It doesn't help that I've seen a few of her figures that are much more detailed than her amiibo.

From what I've seen so far, I believe that the Palutena amiibo is actually fairly faithful and gorgeous despite the limitations imposed by the price point, reckless children and her being too small for more intricate details. And it's the very first time she ever got a merchandise of her own. The only problem I have to say, is that she is most likely the least useful amiibo ever released, at least outside of Japan.


----------



## Jake

ninty AU tweeted out prices for the yarn yoshi amiibo so it should give a good idea for other countires on price??

Nintendo AU NZ ‏@NintendoAUNZ 4m4 minutes ago

Also on 25/6, Yarn Yoshi amiibo (SRP AU$24.95 each) & a bundle with game & Green Yarn Yoshi amiibo (SRP AU$89.95)! 








release was pushed up to June 25 too, so it'll probs release earlier in europe too


----------



## Heyden

why did ZSS's arms have to be so fat, and the support stand is so chunky O____O


----------



## Zane

Haydenn said:


> why did ZSS's arms have to be so fat, and the support stand is so chunky O____O



cuz Samus is ripped bruh she weighs like 200 lbs
the support stand is pretty ugly though :/ disappointing bc her amiibo is one of the ones i want the most.


----------



## Heyden

since when was Jigglypuff exclusive to Walmart in Canada?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am looking forward to Splatoon more now that I have played the demo. I am also looking forward to the Splatoon amiibo.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Haydenn said:


> since when was Jigglypuff exclusive to Walmart in Canada?



It's like that because there is no Target in Canada anymore


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you struggled on getting Mega Man and Shulk in North America, now's the time to rejoice.



Mega Man is rare? What?


----------



## Cress

LambdaDelta said:


> Mega Man is rare? What?



Yeah, 0 found in 50 miles from where I live. Just checked.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah, 0 found in 50 miles from where I live. Just checked.



I meant rare even online at non-scalper prices.

I don't even bother with in-store. Both because I have no easy access to any store that stocks amiibo in my area, and because it just feels like too much of a hassle.


----------



## daniduckyface

I managed to preorder a splatoon 3 pack a little bit ago. Wondering if that was worth it or not and if that will be harder to find in stores/rare online due to the exclusive squid in the US. I know nintendo is really pushing splatoon and the community seems to be really split if they love it or hate it so i doubt the demand will be like the smash amiibo series. Did any of you guys preorder any splatoon amiibo and what do you think the rarity will be like?


----------



## Azza

daniduckyface said:


> I managed to preorder a splatoon 3 pack a little bit ago. Wondering if that was worth it or not and if that will be harder to find in stores/rare online due to the exclusive squid in the US. I know nintendo is really pushing splatoon and the community seems to be really split if they love it or hate it so i doubt the demand will be like the smash amiibo series. Did any of you guys preorder any splatoon amiibo and what do you think the rarity will be like?


Im probably not getting them as the game is already $80 and im not willing to spend $50 more on the amiibos unless they reveal that they do a little more instead of unlock clothes. I wouldn't think they would be too rare since they only have to focus on making 3 of them unlike smash where I think they have about 20 different ones? Besides that it seems pretty popular, so hopefully they wont become too rare ^^


----------



## Dasbreenee

Soo I managed to get Shulk when he went up for pre order the second time on gamestops site. But it said they were due to ship out on May 1st and I still haven't gotten it?


----------



## MrPicklez

Dasbreenee said:


> Soo I managed to get Shulk when he went up for pre order the second time on gamestops site. But it said they were due to ship out on May 1st and I still haven't gotten it?



They got pushed back for a summer release.


----------



## Dasbreenee

MrKisstoefur said:


> They got pushed back for a summer release.



Ugh. So annoying. D:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler












amiibo stock is great


----------



## ILOVEVHS

Amiibos make me sad. I was lucky enough to get Samus, Link, Bowser and Mega Man.

Aside from that, everyone I main in Smash is really rare. Especially Dedede and I also can't get Pac Man so far.


----------



## Heyden

https://twitter.com/AmiiboNews/status/597776806364643332?s=09 
jigglypuff overload wtf


----------



## Javocado

Nice.
I like my chances of getting a Jigs.
Lucina and Robin though, you're better off camping at Best Buy or TRU


----------



## Zane

Haydenn said:


> https://twitter.com/AmiiboNews/status/597776806364643332?s=09
> jigglypuff overload wtf



yes pls i wanna swim in jigglypuffs hopefully canada stock is similar
glad i'm not a FE fan though cuz Ninty hates y'all wow


----------



## abby534534

Zane said:


> yes pls i wanna swim in jigglypuffs hopefully canada stock is similar
> glad i'm not a FE fan though cuz Ninty hates y'all wow



I hope Target has a limit per-person on those jigglypuffs. I can see a coldhearted scalper buying all 25 available in one store given the chance (and then going to the next Target in the area!).


----------



## daniduckyface

LambdaDelta said:


> Mega Man is rare? What?



I surprisingly had trouble tracking down a Megaman and Sonic even though they're not too badly priced online. Local TRU had two megaman and one was in bad condition with the cardboard while the Sonic was tucked in the back of a Meijer. And I only got them because a friend of mine offered to call a ton of places to look for me.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> yes pls i wanna swim in jigglypuffs hopefully canada stock is similar


I only snagged one... :*(


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I only snagged one... :*(



nooo now you can't open it
precious jiggly


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> https://twitter.com/AmiiboNews/status/597776806364643332?s=09
> jigglypuff overload wtf



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
GO JIGGLY GO

#bestamiibo2k15


----------



## Jake

Nintendo EU just announced the wave 5 and 6 release dates


----------



## abby534534

Ahh... those are some neat looking amiibo. I actually really like that Dr. Mario! Dark Pitt and Ganondorf are pretty cool too. I doubt they will be available and in stock to the common target shopper :/


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> Nintendo EU just announced the wave 5 and 6 release dates


That is a shame as the official release date for the Palutena amiibo, Ganondorf amiibo, Dark Pit amiibo and Zero Suit Samus amiibo is now one week later than the placeholder dates.

The placeholder dates that I saw on GAME.co.uk and ShopTo were Friday the 19th of June.

But it don't matter too much to me as these official dates means I will be getting a *MASSIVE* amount of stuff on the 26th of June now. XD

Palutena amiibo x2
Ganondorf amiibo x2
Dark Pit amiibo x2
Zero Suit Samus amiibo x2
Green Yarn Yoshi amiibo
Light Blue Yarn Yoshi amiibo
Pink Yarn Yoshi amiibo
Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack




			
				abby534534 said:
			
		

> Ahh... those are some neat looking amiibo. I actually really like that Dr. Mario! Dark Pitt and Ganondorf are pretty cool too. I doubt they will be available and in stock to the common target shopper :/


You gotta be quick...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> That is a shame as the official release date for the Palutena amiibo, Ganondorf amiibo, Dark Pit amiibo and Zero Suit Samus amiibo is one week later than the placeholder dates.



oh i didnt think people took placeholder dates as legit anymore ever since the whole "AC3DS will come out jan 3rd 2011 gamestop told me so!!", that, and it's literally a palce holder wtf r u on about


----------



## ILOVEVHS

All I really want now is Pac-Man and Palutena.


----------



## Cress

Reminder that the US is getting Ganondorf and ZSS 2 months later than everyone else for no reason at all.


----------



## Zane

puff puff jigglypuff



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Reminder that the US is getting Ganondorf and ZSS 2 months later than everyone else for no reason at all.



this is why i mostly import from the UK. well that and i can sometimes actually find them in stock on uk sites. lol


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm still waiting for Lucas. 

And believe it or not, most _*wave 4*_ pre-orders/releases aren't even available yet in America.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Reminder that the US is getting Ganondorf and ZSS 2 months later than everyone else for no reason at all.



please understand

still stalking import preorders for wave 5, since they all look like they'll be rare as **** in the US, which I've basically given up on for having decent stock

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I'm still waiting for Lucas.
> 
> And believe it or not, most _*wave 4*_ pre-orders/releases aren't even available yet in America.



but the only notable retailer I can think of that hasn't done preorders is Amazon


----------



## Javocado

Marth has been popping up at Gamestop so you might wanna call your local GS and ask


----------



## Javocado

Here is link to check Marth availability.
http://www.gamestop.com/browse/storesearch.aspx?sku=104556


----------



## Mioki

Lol, none within a 100 mile radius for me. Good thing I imported him. Thanks for the heads up, anyway! I might have went in to see if the reprints had better faces had there been any around me.


----------



## strawberrywine

Oh my god oh my god there were 3 villagers, 3 captain falcons and 2 little macs in one of the malls here BUT I DIDNT HAVE ANY MONEY SIHFJRNIDGJEIGEMIGNROJGEINRJGNERJIGNR


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't know what you all think, but I would genuinely like some Paper Mario amiibo.
Mario could easily swap out his partners in the game by tapping a special partner amiibo to the Gamepad.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know what you all think, but I would genuinely like some Paper Mario amiibo.
> Mario could easily swap out his partners in the game by tapping a special partner amiibo to the Gamepad.



I'd like that, but we need a new Paper Mario first. 
PLEASE NOT ANOTHER STICKER STAR!!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Oh my god oh my god there were 3 villagers, 3 captain falcons and 2 little macs in one of the malls here BUT I DIDNT HAVE ANY MONEY SIHFJRNIDGJEIGEMIGNROJGEINRJGNERJIGNR



Why in the world would you go to a mall and not bring money?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

LambdaDelta said:


> Why in the world would you go to a mall and not bring money?



Exactly haha. Hopefully I find villager soon, I really want him


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> Why in the world would you go to a mall and not bring money?


...Window Shopping?


----------



## Heyden

IDK whether to preorder Bowser Jr, Olimar and ZS Samus or wait.. Idek


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> ...Window Shopping?



That's what the internet is for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> IDK whether to preorder Bowser Jr, Olimar and ZS Samus or wait.. Idek



I'm guessing Olimar will be be between rare and legendary, while Bowser Jr. and ZSS will fall somewhere between uncommon and rare. Though Bowser Jr. might be protected from this by Mario benefits.

So if you do want any of them, I'd probably suggest just preordering when you can. If its import, you can always cancel if you manage to find it domestically.


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know what you all think, but I would genuinely like some Paper Mario amiibo.
> Mario could easily swap out his partners in the game by tapping a special partner amiibo to the Gamepad.



yesss i saw some custom ones on etsy and they made me wish for official ones. ;( tempted to buy some shrinky dink paper and just make some myself haha


----------



## strawberrywine

LambdaDelta said:


> Why in the world would you go to a mall and not bring money?



I brought like a few dollars, but I only went to the mall because I had a family dinner


----------



## Heyden

Silver Mario was up on Amazon Canada a while ago, IDK if there's any left..


----------



## strawberrywine

Went to another store, there were 2 Little Macs and one Villager so I just snatched one of each (and sheik)


----------



## Heyden

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Went to another store, there were 2 Little Macs and one Villager so I just snatched one of each (and sheik)



didn't get one 4 me? 
*slap*


----------



## Daveyx0

The only one I still want is Ganondorf, pretty much. Got all the other ones I want already, including Ness  Probably my favorite one.


----------



## Celestefey

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Went to another store, there were 2 Little Macs and one Villager so I just snatched one of each (and sheik)



Where on earth do you live? I've been looking for a Little Mac for ages... He's like one of the only Amiibo left that I want.  I'm so sad. It's impossible to find ANY amiibo in any shop around here... Let alone a rare one. Anyways I'm super happy for you! 

Anyway I preordered the Squid Girl Amiibo today for Splatoon. Super excited for that game to come out soon.  She looks really cute so I can't wait to add her to my collection (I think I'm gonna need another shelf for my figures soon ><).


----------



## abby534534

Celestefey said:


> Where on earth do you live?



I strongly second this question.

I have NEVER seen a rare amiibo in person at any of stores I've been to in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## Heyden

He lives in the Philippines, the get stock from Japan and America ..


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just fifteen more amiibo left to go until I have ALL of the _super rare_ Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo.
I have preorders for all of the amiibo that are italic and bold.

_*Jigglypuff
Greninja
Palutena x2
Dark Pit x2
Zero Suit Samus x2
Ganondorf x2*_
Dr. Mario
Bowser Jr.
Olimar
Falco
Mr. Game and Watch
Duck Hunt Duo
R.O.B
Mewtwo
Lucas


----------



## FancyThat

I only have one amiibo, Shulk, but I'm thinking of getting a jiggly puff and pikachu.


----------



## Jake

Silver and gold Mario be announce for Australian and are eb games/target exclusive respectively fml

Luckily idc about them lol


wave 5 and 6 release dates for australia


----------



## strawberrywine

Celestefey said:


> Where on earth do you live? I've been looking for a Little Mac for ages... He's like one of the only Amiibo left that I want.  I'm so sad. It's impossible to find ANY amiibo in any shop around here... Let alone a rare one. Anyways I'm super happy for you!
> 
> Anyway I preordered the Squid Girl Amiibo today for Splatoon. Super excited for that game to come out soon.  She looks really cute so I can't wait to add her to my collection (I think I'm gonna need another shelf for my figures soon ><).



I live in the Philippines.


----------



## Heyden

I hope Gold Mario and Silver Mario are the only exclusives in Australia. I don't want to deal with BS getting Duck Hunt Duo
I don't want any of the SM ones anyway eh


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> I hope Gold Mario and Silver Mario are the only exclusives in Australia. I don't want to deal with BS getting Duck Hunt Duo
> I don't want any of the SM ones anyway eh



p sure its just coz theyre gold/silver. i dont see anything else being exclusive

though i _could_ see something like, if they released another 3 pack (like the splatoon one) being retailer exclusive, but individual amiibo I don't see being exclusive.


----------



## Heyden

*waits for zs samus to go back on EB games for preorder so I can procrastinate to get her*


----------



## f11

JasonBurrows said:


> Just fifteen more amiibo left to go until I have ALL of the _super rare_ Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo.
> I have preorders for all of the amiibo that are italic and bold.
> 
> _*Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> Palutena x2
> Dark Pit x2
> Zero Suit Samus x2
> Ganondorf x2*_
> Dr. Mario
> Bowser Jr.
> Olimar
> Falco
> Mr. Game and Watch
> Duck Hunt Duo
> R.O.B
> Mewtwo
> Lucas


didnt you say earlier that no amiibo is rare?


----------



## Jake

Crys said:


> didnt you say earlier that no amiibo is rare?



yes the exact quote is this;



JasonBurrows said:


> I have quite a hard time in believing anything about 'rarity' unless Nintendo themselves state it.
> 
> *EDIT: I did hear from a Nintendo UK representative that none of the figures are 'rare' as such and so it is just a case of what you have just stated.
> They just don't want to overproduce and waste any sales opportunities.*



i am still waiting for nintendo to confirm which are the "rare" amiibo. until then, smh, when are the lies going to stop


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> yes the exact quote is this;
> 
> 
> 
> i am still waiting for nintendo to confirm which are the "rare" amiibo. until then, smh, when are the lies going to stop



amiibos are rare if you live anywhere near jasonburrows


----------



## JasonBurrows

Murray said:


> amiibos are rare if you live anywhere near jasonburrows


That is exactly my point! lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

JasonBurrows said:


> Just fifteen more amiibo left to go until I have ALL of the _super rare_ Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo.
> I have preorders for all of the amiibo that are italic and bold.
> 
> _*Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> Palutena x2
> Dark Pit x2
> Zero Suit Samus x2
> Ganondorf x2*_
> Dr. Mario
> Bowser Jr.
> Olimar
> Falco
> Mr. Game and Watch
> Duck Hunt Duo
> R.O.B
> Mewtwo
> Lucas



Do I even want to know how much that came to? Why did you order multiples though?


----------



## JasonBurrows

DarkDesertFox said:


> Do I even want to know how much that came to? Why did you order multiples though?


I am a collector. I could not possibly bring myself to open an amiibo if I only have own one...


----------



## peachy13

I want Link, but I currently use Pikachu and named him Johnny lol.


----------



## strawberrywine

Found a Captain Falcon, bought it. There were about 3 left in the store.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Has anybody that preordered a Ness Amiibo back in March gotten it yet? My brother follows people on Twitter that have, and it's making me kind of nervous since I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Lady Timpani said:


> Has anybody that preordered a Ness Amiibo back in March gotten it yet? My brother follows people on Twitter that have, and it's making me kind of nervous since I haven't gotten mine yet.


I preordered my Ness amiibo on the 21/1/2015 and it dispatched on the 21/4/2015 and I received it on Wednesday the 22nd of April. Two days earlier than the release.

Have you tried querying with whoever you have preordered the Ness amiibo with to see if it has been delayed or cancelled?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm not getting mine until like July, because import.


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not getting mine until like July, because import.


My Ness amiibo did arrived with a bit of the top right corner of the artwork peeling off...


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Ugh I really wanted the Jigglypuff amiibo but missed the pre order, I really want to make the online order when it comes out but I bet I will completely miss that


----------



## LambdaDelta

that is the weirdest response I've ever gotten

I rip all my amiibo open though. weep at my ruining the collector's value


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> I rip all my amiibo open though. weep at my ruining the collector's value


But it is not my amiibo, so I am unaffected. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

ToxiFoxy said:


> Ugh I really wanted the Jigglypuff amiibo but missed the pre order, I really want to make the online order when it comes out but I bet I will completely miss that



I'm going to be stalking like crazy with online when it comes time, since in-store is pretty much impossible for me

and if it fails, then I'll likely just go "**** it" and buy off an Amazon Japan marketplace seller

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> But it is not my amiibo, so I am unaffected. lol



I said weep


----------



## Lady Timpani

JasonBurrows said:


> I preordered my Ness amiibo on the 21/1/2015 and it dispatched on the 21/4/2015 and I received it on Wednesday the 22nd of April. Two days earlier than the release.
> 
> Have you tried querying with whoever you have preordered the Ness amiibo with to see if it has been delayed or cancelled?



I think I'm going to wait because they told me it'd be shipping out at the end of May/ early June (which seems to be different than your expected ship date?), and it's not late in that regard. I'm not entirely sure if these people live in the US or not, either, so that could also be a factor.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm going to be stalking like crazy with online when it comes time, since in-store is pretty much impossible for me
> 
> and if it fails, then I'll likely just go "**** it" and buy off an Amazon Japan marketplace seller
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I said weep



Yeah me too I probably will just but it off Amazon then since I have 320 dollars worth in gift cards lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am wondering if I should buy the villager or Lucario off of amazon, decisions decisions.


----------



## Javocado

Import Falcon and Villager are at a pretty low price on Amazon right about now.

Falcon is 25$ and Villager is 28$


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Javocado said:


> Import Falcon and Villager are at a pretty low price on Amazon right about now.
> 
> Falcon is 25$ and Villager is 28$



Yeah I saw, I may get the import villager.


----------



## bloomwaker

I caved and bought imported Robin and Lucina. They'll be here today, according to Amazon. 

Sunday deliveries. So on point. My last order came in on a Sunday too. It was weird.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> I caved and bought imported Robin and Lucina. They'll be here today, according to Amazon.
> 
> Sunday deliveries. So on point. My last order came in on a Sunday too. It was weird.


Just randomly off-topic, but I like your signature picture of Splatoon.


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> Just randomly off-topic, but I like your signature picture of Splatoon.



Thanks! I went pretty wild with the color choice on this one. 

Speaking of which, I pre-ordered the amiibo trio for Splatoon, so my collection will slowly be expanding once those actually come in as well.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> Thanks! I went pretty wild with the color choice on this one.
> 
> Speaking of which, I pre-ordered the amiibo trio for Splatoon, so my collection will slowly be expanding once those actually come in as well.


I recently had an *inkling* that the Inkling Squid bundle might become a valued item at some point and so I have preordered two copies of that bundle from GAME UK. One copy that I ordered is bundled together with all three amiibo and the second copy only came with the Inkling Squid amiibo and so I had to buy both the Inkling Boy amiibo and Inkling Girl amiibo seperately.

So all in all, I will receive two copies of Splatoon and two of each of the three amiibo.
But it will be costing me quite a few *Squid* to acquire.

The puns are in bold.


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> I recently had an *inkling* that the Inkling Squid bundle might become a valued item at some point and so I have preordered two copies of that bundle from GAME UK. One copy that I ordered is bundled together with all three amiibo and the second copy only came with the Inkling Squid amiibo and so I had to buy both the Inkling Boy amiibo and Inkling Girl amiibo seperately.
> 
> So all in all, I will receive two copies of Splatoon and two of each of the three amiibo.
> But it will be costing me quite a few *Squid* to acquire.
> 
> The puns are in bold.



The pun is at its mightiest when it blends in! Much like the inklings. 

Where I ordered, it was one per household, so I couldn't get two. Not that I would want to at this particular moment. I don't want to take from someone else's enjoyment if I only need the one set.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> Where I ordered, it was one per household, so I couldn't get two. Not that I would want to at this particular moment. I don't want to take from someone else's enjoyment if I only need the one set.


Where did you order?

The retailer I ordered with stated One Per Customer as well, so I questioned it and said that I was a collector and they actually said that I was completely fine to order one with all three amiibo and then one with the two amiibo as seperate items and they were totally fine with it. XD

They even went as far to say that I could benefit from two preorder bonuses if I ordered the products completely seperate. XD I guess they just love money more than "procedure" lol

So I cancelled my original orders and preordered them in this particular order...

1. Splatoon with Inkling Squid amiibo, Inkling Girl amiibo and Inkling Boy amiibo
2. Splatoon with Inkling Squid amiibo
3. Inkling Girl amiibo
4. Inkling Boy amiibo

That is totally fine according to the retailer apparently...


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> Where did you order?
> 
> The retailer I ordered with stated One Per Customer as well, so I questioned it and said that I was a collector and they actually said that I was completely fine to order one with all three amiibo and then one with the two amiibo as seperate items and they were totally fine with it. XD
> 
> They even went as far to say that I could benefit from two preorder bonuses if I ordered the products completely seperate. XD I guess they just love money more than "procedure" lol
> 
> So I cancelled my original orders and preordered them in this particular order...
> 
> 1. Splatoon with Inkling Squid amiibo, Inkling Girl amiibo and Inkling Boy amiibo
> 2. Splatoon with Inkling Squid amiibo
> 3. Inkling Girl amiibo
> 4. Inkling Boy amiibo
> 
> That is totally fine according to the retailer apparently...



I pre-ordered at GameStop. I was in a rush because I also wanted to order the full bundle, with all the GameStop-available amiibo (which I ended up missing out on by mere seconds, it's why I ordered Robin and Lucina from Japan).


----------



## JasonBurrows

What do you think about my retailer dapperlace?

They put in a One Per Customer rule on those items and basically allow me, and probably a few others with common sense, to completely bypass their rule like it wasn't even relevant just because the ordered items were not the "exact items" they stated...


----------



## Heyden

12 days until Jigglypuff and Greninja! and wave 4 for you Americans/Canadians


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I am a collector. I could not possibly bring myself to open an amiibo if I only have own one...



Collecting out of box is a thing? People on reddit says it even reduces stress. Stress can literally kill you. So not opening your amiibos can kill you.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Collecting out of box is a thing? People on reddit says it even reduces stress. Stress can literally kill you. So not opening your amiibos can kill you.



Well, so long as one just takes it in stride and doesn't get stressed out by it...

Plus, lets face it: Trying to get amiibos period can be a stressful situation. Nintendo is literally killing its consumer base.


----------



## bloomwaker

Amazon shipping is on point. From Japan.

Tiny fictional daughter. <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

Robin looks a tad derpy lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

LambdaDelta said:


> Robin looks a tad derpy lol



Yeah...

 I want Lucina. This is why I'm not really into Amiibo collecting though. The ones I actually want are the most expensive.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nintendo just hates Fire Emblem fans and think they don't exist.


----------



## bloomwaker

He actually looks pretty good, but it was so bright in that room that I couldn't get the glare out of the one eyes. Every time, glare on one eye. GD it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

its actually just the way the paintjob is done imo, nothing to do with the glare

nowhere near on the level of






though, from what I can tell


----------



## bloomwaker

LambdaDelta said:


> its actually just the way the paintjob is done imo, nothing to do with the glare
> 
> nowhere near on the level of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though, from what I can tell



I suppose he wasn't really feeling it. 

I really want a female Robin amiibo. I feel like if they do make one, it will be even harder to find than M! Robin. Yay...


----------



## LambdaDelta

dapperlace said:


> I really want a female Robin amiibo. I feel like if they do make one, it will be even harder to find than M! Robin. Yay...



Same, but extended to all alts that aren't just recolors and/or slapping an accessory on.

Since I doubt, we'd get every alt, but having ones with actual different designs such as FemRobin and the Kooplings would be cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe Wireframe Little Mac too, JUST to see how the hell that one is handled.

inb4 they just do a solid clear base sculpt and paint green lines over it


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have got to honestly admit that this feature looks *really cool* for the game Code Name S.T.E.A.M


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I have got to honestly admit that this feature looks *really cool* for the game Code Name S.T.E.A.M




Yeah because people are going to unbox Marth mate 
*Marth*


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Yeah because people are going to unbox Marth mate
> *Marth*


Correction! You mean Merth, right? *Merth?*



Spoiler











I am pretty sure *everyone owns a Merth* by now, so it will be all fine.


----------



## matt

Well its meant to be marth. Unusually my one said merth when I used it... luckily I was able to hold it at an angle still in the box and use it


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Got a Ness Amiibo (for 24NZD) in store today. Grabbed it as fast as I could.
I also found Robin and Lucina but eh, I only grabbed Ness.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Got a Ness Amiibo (for 24NZD) in store today. Grabbed it as fast as I could.
> I also found Robin and Lucina but eh, I only grabbed Ness.


Excellent find Chibi.Hoshi! 

I should be receiving Jigglypuff and Greninja and two lots of the three Splatoon soon.


----------



## Chris

My newest addition is gold Mario!  Thank you so much, Justin!! <3


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:


> My newest addition is gold Mario!  Thank you so much, Justin!! <3


Very nice Tina, I will be buying one of those amiibo as my 100th amiibo.


----------



## Cress

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Got a Ness Amiibo (for 24NZD) in store today. Grabbed it as fast as I could.
> I also found Robin and Lucina but eh, I only grabbed Ness.



Why I hate living in the US.
PLEASE GRAB ME ROBIN AND LUCINA!!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Got a Ness Amiibo (for 24NZD) in store today. Grabbed it as fast as I could.
> I also found Robin and Lucina but eh, I only grabbed Ness.


Yessss

now we can best-ness friends B)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Can I be best-ness friends too? I happen to own a Ness amiibo that I got for ?10.85 retail price.
Actually, thinking about it... The retail price is ?10.99... So I got my Ness amiibo 14p cheaper.

*EDIT: Nintendo UK Store have added the Dr. Mario amiibo, Bowser Jr amiibo and Olimar amiibo at the time of editing this message...* *Be quick as they might be sold out soon...*
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo.list?sortOrder=releaseDate&sortReverse=false

*HURRY HURRY HURRY fellow amiibo Hunters!!!!!!!!!*

*Olimar amiibo - Sold Out...*

Bl****y H*ll THEY WENT FAST... O.O
*Dr Mario amiibo - Sold Out...*
*Bowser Jr. amiibo - Sold Out...*

*4.11pm - Bowser Jr. amiibo, Dr. Mario amiibo and Olimar amiibo appear on Nintendo Store.
4.13pm - I successfully place my preorder for all three.
4.14pm - I posted the edit above with a link for you guys here.
4.47pm - The Bowser Jr. amiibo, Dr. Mario amiibo and Olimar amiibo amiibo had sold out completely.*


----------



## Cress

They lasted half an hour and you say they sold out fast? They usually sell out in 5 seconds, people have timed it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> They lasted half an hour and you say they sold out fast? They usually sell out in 5 seconds, people have timed it.



never forget Jiggly's first preorder period in the States


----------



## Zane

i cant believe 30 minutes is considered a long preorder window for these dumb things now pfff
*continues watching mailbox for latest amiibo acquisitions*


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> never forget Jiggly's first preorder period in the States


What was that like? I don't live in the United States of America.

I assume it was a complete nightmare, am I right?


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> What was that like? I don't live in the United States of America.
> 
> I assume it was a complete nightmare, am I right?



I don't know about Jigglypuff, but Rosalina sold out in EXACTLY 4.2 seconds. Jigglypuff was probably the same since they're both Target exclusives.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't quite remember the exact timeframe, but on top of being a stupidly short window (which was probably made even worse by heavy traffic, so good luck even doing anything!), iirc there was also the case of being put up when most of America was asleep


****, the entire wave 4 initial preorders were a glorious disaster *in every possible way*. I'm looking back on it, and its just amazing how much every possible thing that COULD go wrong, basically DID go wrong

can't wait for wave 5


----------



## Paperboy012305

I had a part of my dream today about finding the Villager amiibo just standing there in a certain store, and there was no other amiibos besides the Villager amiibo. So yes, I need one. And I may be on the lookout for one during the weekends.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I don't know about Jigglypuff, but Rosalina sold out in EXACTLY 4.2 seconds. Jigglypuff was probably the same since they're both Target exclusives.


That's the thing with *Target* PuffleKirby21. You have to *Aim* for a really early preorder.

*waits for someone to see the obvious puns*


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> That's the thing with *Target* PuffleKirby21. You have to *Aim* for a really early preorder.
> 
> *waits for someone to see the obvious puns*



I'm sickened that you're joking about our problem.

Lately I've just been getting all of my amiibos from Japan, they have enough to send to other countries anyways.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I had a part of my dream today about finding the Villager amiibo just standing there in a certain store, and there was no other amiibos besides the Villager amiibo. So yes, I need one. And I may be on the lookout for one during the weekends.



I'm already living the dream








also, puns only work if you don't make a point about them


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm already living the dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, puns only work if you don't make a point about them


Does that mean you already found it? Lucky!

That or I just can't take a joke...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Does that mean you already found it? Lucky!
> 
> That or I just can't take a joke...



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Something!&p=4994375&viewfull=1#post4994375


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I wish I could find an American Villager Amiibo on Amazon but that is like impossible, I did see a European one though


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Something!&p=4994375&viewfull=1#post4994375


Oh. That's cool! (Villager looking sexy)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> I wish I could find an American Villager Amiibo on Amazon but that is like impossible, I did see a European one though


I tried to order one on Amazon, but hes 80$ man.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm sickened that you're joking about our problem.
> 
> Lately I've just been getting all of my amiibos from Japan, they have enough to send to other countries anyways.


I actually am taking the mick out of Target. Not you guys over there. 

I am sorry if I offended you...


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Lately I've just been getting all of my amiibos from Japan, they have enough to send to other countries anyways.




Do Japanese Amiibo work the same in any region? I'm guessing they may show up with Japanese text when they're first scanned and obviously have Japanese boxes, but are they fine other than that?


Though I don't think I'll even need to buy from Japan. The rarest one I still want is Diddy Kong (yea, I'm taking my sweet time buying Amiibo) and he seems to be really common.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> The rarest one I still want is Diddy Kong (yea, I'm taking my sweet time buying Amiibo) and he seems to be really common.


If you are from the UK, here is a link to a readily available Diddy Kong amiibo.
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/diddy-kong-no.14/11028557.html

*(It is available from the time of posting this message anyway)*


----------



## Cress

Tao said:


> Do Japanese Amiibo work the same in any region? I'm guessing they may show up with Japanese text when they're first scanned and obviously have Japanese boxes, but are they fine other than that?
> 
> 
> Though I don't think I'll even need to buy from Japan. The rarest one I still want is Diddy Kong (yea, I'm taking my sweet time buying Amiibo) and he seems to be really common.



Nope, it reads as Villager and not Murabito on the first scan.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nope, it reads as Villager and not Murabito on the first scan.


Did you see my post?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tao said:


> Do Japanese Amiibo work the same in any region? I'm guessing they may show up with Japanese text when they're first scanned and obviously have Japanese boxes, but are they fine other than that?
> 
> 
> Though I don't think I'll even need to buy from Japan. The rarest one I still want is Diddy Kong (yea, I'm taking my sweet time buying Amiibo) and he seems to be really common.



Yeah, amiibo are region free and function exactly like if they were bought in your home region.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Did you see my post?



Which one...? I'm confused. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized that all of the amiibos I've imported from Japan have different names there than in English. (Dedede instead of King Dedede, Murabito instead of Villager, whatever Toad's Japanese name is instead of Toad)


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't wait for the obvious next step for amiibo; after figures, plushies, and cards.






"Remember Captain N? He's back. In pog form."


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Which one...? I'm confused.


The one where I apologised to you if I had offended you with the Target puns. They were not aimed at anyone in America. They were purely aimed at Target.

I do apologise.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> If you are from the UK, here is a link to a readily available Diddy Kong amiibo.
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/diddy-kong-no.14/11028557.html
> 
> *(It is available from the time of posting this message anyway)*



Yea, there's a bunch of them in my local GAME too. They're pretty common on Amazon and Ebay as well. 

I've just not been going crazy for them and picking them up 'as and when' instead. I ordered Link and Samus yesterday, probably get Diddy and Donkey next time I'm paid. Shows how laid back I am to getting them when I'm still working on common wave 1 amiibo's xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Would someone from the UK be able to put these into Wave order as it is really confusing me on what wave we are on...

Would you be able to take these amiibo and tell me which is their correct waves please?
These are just the Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo. I will do the ones that are obvious to me...

Mario
Fox
Samus
Peach
Pikachu
Kirby
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Marth
Villager
Zelda
Link
Pit
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Diddy Kong
Luigi
Rosalina
Ike
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Bowser
Sonic the Hedgehog
Mega Man
King Dedede
Meta Knight
Shulk
Pac Man
Ness
Wario
Charizard
Lucina
Robin
Jigglypuff
Greninja
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf
Palutena
Bowser Jr.
Dr. Mario
Olimar

*I will pay the full amount of TBT Bells that I have on me right now to whoever helps me.*


----------



## Cress

Swap Link and Zelda. Link is the last of wave 1, Luigi is the last for 2,  Pac-Man is the last for 3, Robin for 4A, Greninja for 4B (it might be 5, not sure if it's separate), Palutena is last for 5 or 6, Olimar is the last for 6 or 7 or whatever, I really don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was kinda joking, but was a little annoyed at the Target pun


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have sortof done most of the sorting out... I am just not sure of the wave numbers after the fifth wave because I do not know if it goes on to Wave 6 or Wave 5B etc.

Wave 1

Mario
Peach
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Fox
Samus
Wii Fit Trainer
Villager
Pikachu
Kirby
Marth
Link

Wave 2

Zelda
Pit
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Diddy Kong
Luigi

Wave 3

Rosalina
Bowser
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Ike

Wave 4

Meta Knight
King Dedede
Shulk
Sonic
Mega Man

Wave 5

Ness
Robin
Lucina
Pac-Man
Charizard
Wario

Wave ??

Jigglypuff
Greninja

Wave ??

Palutena
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf

Wave ??

Bowser Jr
Olimar
Dr. Mario


----------



## Heyden

Well waves depend WHERE you are, Jigglypuff and Greninja is Wave 5 for Australia already.. On the 30th of this month


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Well waves depend WHERE you are, Jigglypuff and Greninja is Wave 5 for Australia already.. On the 30th of this month


I am in the UK. I have looked on Google and that has helped me find what were in Waves 1 to 5.

But I am just not sure from Jigglypuff onwards.

*EDIT: It would be too easy to do this solution and they might not even be correct...*

Changing the following Wave numbers...

*Wave ??*

Jigglypuff
Greninja

*Wave ??*

Palutena
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf

*Wave ??*

Bowser Jr
Olimar
Dr. Mario

To the following Wave numbers...

*Wave 6*

Jigglypuff
Greninja

*Wave 7*

Palutena
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf

*Wave 8*

Bowser Jr
Olimar
Dr. Mario


----------



## Heyden

http://m.imgur.com/a/TJbhF
why won't EB Games let me get 10 of these
/cri


----------



## JasonBurrows

It has already happened...
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281697324569?navSEARCH

*EDIT: Does anyone in the UK know what number of wave these amiibo are?*

Wave ??

Jigglypuff
Greninja

Wave ??

Palutena
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf

Wave ??

Bowser Jr
Olimar
Dr. Mario


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is Meta Knight still rare, I found like 15 of them in store.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why I hate living in the US.
> PLEASE GRAB ME ROBIN AND LUCINA!!!


They are still pretty hard to find here. I'm shocked I actually found them. They were the only ones left.
I bet by the time I go back, they will be gone.



Hyogo said:


> Yessss
> 
> now we can best-ness friends B)


Yessssssss


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> http://m.imgur.com/a/TJbhF
> why won't EB Games let me get 10 of these
> /cri


I don't know about 10 for myself. But I know that I definitely have two Palutena amiibo preordered currently.


----------



## Laudine

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is Meta Knight still rare, I found like 15 of them in store.



Our stores' stocks are the similar, there are plenty of Meta Knights too in stores near where I live 

They seem to have a lot of restocks too lately. Managed to grab Marth, Ike, Meta Knight, and preorder silver Mario.


----------



## Cress

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is Meta Knight still rare, I found like 15 of them in store.



Yes. But things like Link and Mega Man are rare for me. Mario, Luigi, Peach, Bowser, and SMB Yoshi are the only things I can consistently find. Zelda and Toon Link can be pretty easy to find too. Everything else, label as rare because no store in 50-100 miles won't have any in stock.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> Would someone from the UK be able to put these into Wave order as it is really confusing me on what wave we are on...
> 
> Would you be able to take these amiibo and tell me which is their correct waves please?
> These are just the Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo. I will do the ones that are obvious to me...
> 
> Mario
> Fox
> Samus
> Peach
> Pikachu
> Kirby
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Yoshi
> Donkey Kong
> Marth
> Villager
> Zelda
> Link
> Pit
> Little Mac
> Captain Falcon
> Diddy Kong
> Luigi
> Rosalina
> Ike
> Lucario
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> King Dedede
> Meta Knight
> Shulk
> Pac Man
> Ness
> Wario
> Charizard
> Lucina
> Robin
> Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> Dark Pit
> Zero Suit Samus
> Ganondorf
> Palutena
> Bowser Jr.
> Dr. Mario
> Olimar
> 
> *I will pay the full amount of TBT Bells that I have on me right now to whoever helps me.*



Stop trying to spike ur bell count by posting the list of amiibo over and over again dweeb


but anyway got little mac finally yeehaw 

just need Villager and Samus really

Wave 4 is pretty much a cakewalk for me besides a damn Robin


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Stop trying to spike ur bell count by posting the list of amiibo over and over again dweeb
> 
> 
> but anyway got little mac finally yeehaw
> 
> just need Villager and Samus really
> 
> Wave 4 is pretty much a cakewalk for me besides a damn Robin



wat about jigglypuff??

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> Would someone from the UK be able to put these into Wave order as it is really confusing me on what wave we are on...
> 
> Would you be able to take these amiibo and tell me which is their correct waves please?
> These are just the Super Smash Bros. Collection amiibo. I will do the ones that are obvious to me...
> 
> Mario
> Fox
> Samus
> Peach
> Pikachu
> Kirby
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Yoshi
> Donkey Kong
> Marth
> Villager
> Zelda
> Link
> Pit
> Little Mac
> Captain Falcon
> Diddy Kong
> Luigi
> Rosalina
> Ike
> Lucario
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> King Dedede
> Meta Knight
> Shulk
> Pac Man
> Ness
> Wario
> Charizard
> Lucina
> Robin
> Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> Dark Pit
> Zero Suit Samus
> Ganondorf
> Palutena
> Bowser Jr.
> Dr. Mario
> Olimar
> 
> *I will pay the full amount of TBT Bells that I have on me right now to whoever helps me.*



*Wave 1*
Mario
Peach
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Fox
Samus
Wii Fit Trainer
Villager
Pikachu
Kirby
Marth
Link

*Wave 2*
Zelda
Pit
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Diddy Kong
Luigi

*Wave 3A*
Rosalina
Bowser
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Ike

*Wave 3B*
Meta Knight
King Dedede
Shulk
Sonic
Mega Man

*Wave 4A*
Ness
Robin
Lucina
Pac-Man
Charizard
Wario

*Wave 4B*
Jigglypuff
Greninja

*Wave 5A*
Palutena
Dark Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf

*Wave 5B*
Bowser Jr
Olimar
Dr. Mario

now give me tbt bells pls


----------



## Javocado

Jigglypuff will be mine in a week jake!!!!


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Jigglypuff will be mine in a week jake!!!!



jigglypuff will be mine in 2 weeks FML


----------



## Cress

Just for fun, here's a list of all the common, rare (25 or less), and sold out amiibo near me.


Spoiler: Because some people don't want to read a giant list of amiibos



*Smash:*
Mario: Everywhere obviously. Check your toilet, there's probably a Mario amiibo in there.
Peach: Common.
Yoshi: Rare, 6 found.
DK: Rare, 11 found.
Link: Rare, 16 found.
Fox: Sold out.
Samus: Rare, 8 found.
Wii Fit Trainer: Sold out.
Villager: Sold out.
Pikachu: Common.
Kirby: Rare, 5 found.
Marth: Sold out.
Zelda: Common.
Diddy Kong: Common.
Little Mac: Sold out.
Luigi: Common.
Captain Falcon: Sold out.
Pit: Sold out.
Bowser: Common.
Toon Link: Actually rare, 21 found.
Sheik: Rare, 14 found.
Lucario: Sold out.
Rosalina: Sold out.
Ike: Sold out.
Shulk: Sold out.
Sonic: Rare, 25 found.
Mega Man: Rare, 1 found. (Should just put Sold out.)
King Dedede: Sold out.
Meta Knight: Sold out.

*Mario Party 10:*
Mario: Still in your toilet.
Luigi: Common.
Peach: Common.
Yoshi: Common.
Toad: Rare, 3 found.
Bowser: Common, and surprisingly more than the Mario of this series...
Bonus Gold Mario because why not?: Sold out.


All within 100 miles of where I live.


----------



## Javocado

Sounds a lot like my neck of the woods haha


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have managed to double up on preorders for the Bowser Jr, Dr. Mario and Olimar amiibo. 

I also found out officially from Nintendo of Europe which amiibo figures belong to which wave. This is only the UK waves...

*Wave 1* 
Mario
Peach
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Link
Fox
Samus
Wii Fit Trainer
Villager
Pikachu
Kirby
Marth

*Wave 2* 
Zelda
Diddy Kong
Luigi
Little Mac
Pit
Captain Falcon

*Wave 3* 
Rosalina & Luma
Bowser
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Ike
Shulk
Sonic
Mega Man
King Dedede
Meta Knight

*Wave 4* 
Robin
Lucina
Wario
Charizard
Ness
PAC-MAN
Greninja
Jigglypuff

*Wave 5* 
Palutena
Dark Pit

*Wave 6* 
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf
Dr.Mario
Bowser Jr.
Pikmin & Olimar


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Mario: Everywhere obviously. Check your toilet, there's probably a Mario amiibo in there.




Honestly...I've never actually seen a Mario amiibo.


Peach, Diddy and Donkey Kong though? They're the only ones I ever see across like 10-15 different stores that stock amiibo. I've seen literally nothing else in stores since amiibo's first released.


----------



## Cress

Tao said:


> Honestly...I've never actually seen a Mario amiibo.
> 
> 
> Peach, Diddy and Donkey Kong though? They're the only ones I ever see across like 10-15 different stores that stock amiibo. I've seen literally nothing else in stores since amiibo's first released.



Where do you live that Nintendo doesn't sell 47,937,393 more Mario amiibos than they need to?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now acquired a pre-order for all of the following amiibo figures.

Jigglypuff
Greninja
Inkling Squid x2
Inkling Girl x2
Inkling Boy x2
Dark Pit x2
Zero Suit Samus x2
Ganondorf x2
Palutena x2
Yarn Yoshi Green
Yarn Yoshi Light Blue
Yarn Yoshi Pink
Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack (Yarn Yoshi Green, Light-Blue and Pink)
Bowser Jr. x2
Dr. Mario x2
Olimar x2


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Where do you live that Nintendo doesn't sell 47,937,393 more Mario amiibos than they need to?



Judging by the lack of Mario but the ease of finding helpless women and primates, I would say I live in a land that worships the King Kong movies like a religion. 

They essentially thought "yano all those DK's and Peach's? Send *all* of them there".


----------



## JCnator

If for some reason, you missed on a Inkling Squid amiibo, you can import one from Japan instead of trying to get the 3 amiibo bundle. I don't know if it's old news, but still.

And by the look of them, they look pretty huge to me, as they're obviously taller and bigger than my Smash amiibo.

Source: https://twitter.com/infoamiibo/status/601028654722854912


----------



## Zane

Olimar, Dr. Mario, and Bowser Jr. are on ShopTo.net right now if anyone uses it


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> Olimar, Dr. Mario, and Bowser Jr. are on ShopTo.net right now if anyone uses it


Alright Zane, Thank you anyway, but I do not need a _third_ set of those three amiibo. XD


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright Zane, Thank you anyway, but I do not need a _third_ set of those three amiibo. XD



one can never have too many Olimars


----------



## Tao

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> And by the look of them, they look pretty huge to me, as they're obviously taller and bigger than my Smash amiibo.



I dunno about taller. The girl one looks like she'll be about as big as the Yoshi Smash amiibo, which of the few I own is the second smallest (Kirby being the smallest).


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> one can never have too many Olimars


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright Zane, Thank you anyway, but I do not need a _third_ set of those three amiibo. XD



What do you mean *I*??? He's posting it for everyone, not just you. Quit being so darn selfish


----------



## JasonBurrows

The order statuses of my Jigglypuff and Greninja have changed from Pre-Order to Order Pending.
My PayPal account has already been charged for Jigglypuff and I am sure I will be charged for Greninja at some point.


----------



## Heyden

My EB Games got their shipment yesterday but they can't sell it yet +__+ I need jiggly and greninja now pls


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who here on The Bell Tree Forums is close to owning a complete Super Smash Bros. Collection?
I am genuinely interested to find out.


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> Who here on The Bell Tree Forums is close to owning a complete Super Smash Bros. Collection?
> I am genuinely interested to find out.


You and only you.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> You and only you.


Surely there has to be more than me that has a nearly complete set?


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Who here on The Bell Tree Forums is close to owning a complete Super Smash Bros. Collection?
> I am genuinely interested to find out.



I'm pretty close to a full Smash Bros collection. I only need another 39 of them.

Wait, no, 38. I have one on pre-order.



Don't deny, my excessive collection makes you a little jealous.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> Don't deny, my excessive collection makes you a little jealous.


Maybe Tao...

*These are my amiibo figures on preorder*

~Super Smash Bros. Collection~

Jigglypuff
Greninja
Dark Pit x2
Zero Suit Samus x2
Ganondorf x2
Palutena x2
Bowser Jr. x2
Dr. Mario x2
Olimar x2

~Splatoon Collection~

Inkling Squid x2
Inkling Girl x2
Inkling Boy x2

~Yarn Yoshi Collection~

Yarn Yoshi Green
Yarn Yoshi Light Blue
Yarn Yoshi Pink
Yarn Yoshi Trio Pack (Yarn Yoshi Green, Yarn Yoshi Light Blue and Yarn Yoshi Pink)

*These are my amiibo figures that I own*

~Super Smash Bros. Collection~

Mario
Fox
Samus
Peach
Pikachu
Kirby
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Marth
Villager
Zelda
Link
Pit
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Diddy Kong
Luigi
Rosalina
Ike
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Bowser
Sonic the Hedgehog
Mega Man
King Dedede
Meta Knight
Shulk
Pac Man
Ness
Wario
Charizard
Lucina
Robin

~Super Mario Bros. Collection~

Mario
Luigi
Yoshi
Peach
Toad
Bowser

~Splatoon Collection~

None at the moment.

~Yarn Yoshi Collection~

None at the moment.

*These are my duplicate amiibo figures*

~Super Smash Bros. Collection~

Sonic the Hedgehog
Mega Man
Wario
Charizard

~Super Mario Bros. Collection~

Toad (Super Mario Collection)

~Splatoon Collection~

None at the moment.

~Yarn Yoshi Collection~

None at the moment.


----------



## Javocado

^^STOP POSTING YOUR DAMN LIST TRYING TO SPIKE YOUR BELL COUNT YOU DWEEB SMH 

But anyway I have 25 Smash Amiibo


----------



## abby534534

JasonBurrows said:


> Who here on The Bell Tree Forums is close to owning a complete Super Smash Bros. Collection?
> I am genuinely interested to find out.



I think you knew the answer to this question before you asked. 

But in all seriousness, I may eventually get them all. You know, 10 years down the road when no one wants them anymore and I can pick them up cheap. Not sure if this will ever happen with amiibo, but it's worked for me with all the old nintendo systems and their games.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Maybe Tao...
> 
> *These are my amiibo figures on preorder*
> 
> ~Super Smash Bros. Collection~
> 
> Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> Dark Pit x2
> Zero Suit Samus x2
> Ganondorf x2
> Palutena x2
> Bowser Jr. x2
> Dr. Mario x2
> Olimar x2
> 
> ~Splatoon Collection~
> 
> Inkling Squid x2
> Inkling Girl x2
> Inkling Boy x2
> 
> ~Yarn Yoshi Collection~
> 
> Yarn Yoshi Green
> Yarn Yoshi Light Blue
> Yarn Yoshi Pink
> Yarn Yoshi Trio Pack (Yarn Yoshi Green, Yarn Yoshi Light Blue and Yarn Yoshi Pink)
> 
> *These are my amiibo figures that I own*
> 
> ~Super Smash Bros. Collection~
> 
> Mario
> Fox
> Samus
> Peach
> Pikachu
> Kirby
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Yoshi
> Donkey Kong
> Marth
> Villager
> Zelda
> Link
> Pit
> Little Mac
> Captain Falcon
> Diddy Kong
> Luigi
> Rosalina
> Ike
> Lucario
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> King Dedede
> Meta Knight
> Shulk
> Pac Man
> Ness
> Wario
> Charizard
> Lucina
> Robin
> 
> ~Super Mario Bros. Collection~
> 
> Mario
> Luigi
> Yoshi
> Peach
> Toad
> Bowser
> 
> ~Splatoon Collection~
> 
> None at the moment.
> 
> ~Yarn Yoshi Collection~
> 
> None at the moment.
> 
> *These are my duplicate amiibo figures*
> 
> ~Super Smash Bros. Collection~
> 
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> Wario
> Charizard
> 
> ~Super Mario Bros. Collection~
> 
> Toad (Super Mario Collection)
> 
> ~Splatoon Collection~
> 
> None at the moment.
> 
> ~Yarn Yoshi Collection~
> 
> None at the moment.



That's only a few more than my pretty excessive collection.

*Own*
- Kirby
- Yoshi
- Sheik
- Link
- Samus

*Pre-Ordered*
- Zero Suit Samus
- Squid Girl
- Wool Yoshi (green)



I mean, I'm pretty much right behind you. I even bought a friend a Samus on release, so I technically have a duplicate as well.


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows how much money have you spent on amiibos?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> That's only a few more than my pretty excessive collection.
> 
> *Own*
> - Kirby
> - Yoshi
> - Sheik
> - Link
> - Samus
> 
> *Pre-Ordered*
> - Zero Suit Samus
> - Squid Girl
> - Wool Yoshi (green)
> 
> I mean, I'm pretty much right behind you. I even bought a friend a Samus on release, so I technically have a duplicate as well.


Very nice collection Tao! I am really impressed! The only thing I am not sure about is that you do not have a duplicate as you gave it to your friend.

But other than that, impressive, truly impressive!


----------



## Fillup

I cant wait for my splatoon amiibos!! and wario!!!


----------



## Cress

pillow bunny said:


> JasonBurrows how much money have you spent on amiibos?



He's going to say how much he spent in squid then bold it and ask if anyone sees the pun he's overdone to death now.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He's going to say how much he spent in squid then bold it and ask if anyone sees the pun he's overdone to death now.


Awww, I thought that was an ink-credible pun to be honest with you...


----------



## Tao

pillow bunny said:


> JasonBurrows how much money have you spent on amiibos?



I count ?803, and that's assuming they're all bought separately for ?11 from the Nintendo store.


That's like...803 cheese and onion pasties...or 1,606 sausage rolls.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> I count ?803, and that's assuming they're all bought separately for ?11 from the Nintendo store.
> 
> 
> That's like...803 cheese and onion pasties...or 1,606 sausage rolls.


That is incorrect. I have spent...


Spoiler



A lot


----------



## Chris

A couple of days ago I managed to preorder Bowser Jr for myself and Olimar for my boyfriend. 

I may cancel Bowser Jr, not sure yet. This wave doesn't really impress me much tbh. I think I may just call it complete after Palutena and Dark Pit.

I'm pretty excited for the Splatoon amiibo though. I've two on preorder (no interest in the squid). <3


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> That is incorrect. I have spent...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A lot



I kinda knew the 'estimate' wouldn't be right. You mentioned GAME pre-orders a few times, so that alone would inflate the price to like ?200,001.





Tina said:


> I'm pretty excited for the Splatoon amiibo though. I've two on preorder (no interest in the squid). <3



I keep thinking whether or not I should pre-order the boy amiibo. I can't decide whether or not I like him, and I already know I don't like the samurai gear he unlocks.

I'll probably wait till they're released and see if they're 'rare' or not and pick one up if they're easy to come across.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> I kinda knew the 'estimate' wouldn't be right. You mentioned GAME pre-orders a few times, so that alone would inflate the price to like ?200,001.


Yep. Pretty much...


----------



## abby534534

Jason, I am concerned for your well-being once there are no more smash amiibo to pre-order. How will you fill your time?


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> Jason, I am concerned for your well-being once there are no more smash amiibo to pre-order. How will you fill your time?


I... really... don't know... :*(


----------



## DarkDesertFox

abby534534 said:


> Jason, I am concerned for your well-being once there are no more smash amiibo to pre-order. How will you fill your time?



There's already a new wave announced. I don't think you guys will be able to get a hold of these that easily though.



Spoiler: Next Wave


----------



## pillow bunny

I'm convinced that Jason is actually a Nintendo employee and he pretends that he collects amiibos but actually has none and is just advertising them. and he keeps saying he spend ?800+ on amiibos because he wants us to spend ?800+ on amiibos. the squid thing is supposed to make us subconsciously become obsessed with squids and buy 500 squid amiibos.


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> I'm convinced that Jason is actually a Nintendo employee and he pretends that he collects amiibos but actually has none and is just advertising them. and he keeps saying he spend ?800+ on amiibos because he wants us to spend ?800+ on amiibos. the squid thing is supposed to make us subconsciously become obsessed with squids and buy 500 squid amiibos.


Oh my... It seems that my large secret has been revealed... hmm...


----------



## pillow bunny

see he responded within 2 minutes. clearly he stalks this thread all day because he's literally getting paid for it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

DarkDesertFox said:


> There's already a new wave announced. I don't think you guys will be able to get a hold of these that easily though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Next Wave


I have spoken with my colleagues at Nintendo and this wave has not been confirmed. *Please understand.*
I have forwarded your suggestion to the relevant department however.




			
				pillow bunny said:
			
		

> the squid thing is supposed to make us subconsciously become obsessed with squids and buy 500 squid amiibos.


You are only allowed to purchase one Squid amiibo and it will be exclusively available at GameStop.


----------



## Heyden

slowly going off topic...

Found a few Ikes and Meta Knights at my JB HiFi, still can't find Lucina :/ shouldve preordered when I could...


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> ^^STOP POSTING YOUR DAMN LIST TRYING TO SPIKE YOUR BELL COUNT YOU DWEEB SMH
> 
> But anyway I have 25 Smash Amiibo


He still never gave me tbt bells for sorting them into waves I am going to report him for scamming



Tina said:


> I'm pretty excited for the Splatoon amiibo though. I've two on preorder (no interest in the squid). <3


Racist



Haydenn said:


> slowly going off topic...
> 
> Found a few Ikes and Meta Knights at my JB HiFi, still can't find Lucina :/ shouldve preordered when I could...


If there are other JB's in your area close to you that you haven't checked, maybe give them a call? I know JB (and possibly EB) got small restocks of wave 5 to go with the smash 3ds bundle.


----------



## Javocado

"no interest for da squid"

omg squid is the best thing out of that 3 pack though
really wish he came on his own out here


----------



## bloomwaker

Someone gave me news that earlier this week, people were stealing mail and possibly packages from this block.

I have amiibo pre-orders that are getting delivered, so now I'm a bit paranoid. 
I'm also buying a lot of unrelated FE:A merchandise, but that's neither here nor there...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have a collectors question to ask...

What would you honestly say I should open in regards to the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?

The Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes.
The Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack.

This question is irrelevant if the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack is just the same three Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes just bundled together unlike the North American Splatoon Triple Pack)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a collectors question to ask...
> 
> What would you honestly say I should open in regards to the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?
> 
> Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes.
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack.
> *(unless it is the same three amiibo boxes unlike the North American Splatoon Triple Pack)*



Open it all.


----------



## JasonBurrows

DarkDesertFox said:


> Open it all.


I can only open one lot of Yarn Yoshi amiibo, I'm afraid...

Would the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack be better to leave in brand new and sealed condition (if it isn't just all three of the amiibo in the same package and is an actual special amiibo Trio bundle) due to it being the first ever Trio Pack of amiibo to be preorderable in the UK?


----------



## JCnator

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a collectors question to ask...
> 
> What would you honestly say I should open in regards to the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?
> 
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes.
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack.
> 
> This question is irrelevant if the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack is just the same three Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes just bundled together unlike the North American Splatoon Triple Pack)



Open either the Green, Pink or Light Blue Yarn Yoshi amiibo box. They might be pretty common.
And leave the Trio Pack unopened, assuming that these amiibo are differently colored than what we've already seen before.


----------



## Calysis

yoshi, kirby, link, zelda, and peach! c:
i really want the villager and rosalina & luma amiibos tho, but they seem so difficult and expensive to get, wah. ; o ;''


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Open either the Green, Pink or Light Blue Yarn Yoshi amiibo box. They might be pretty common.
> And leave the Trio Pack unopened, assuming that these amiibo are differently colored than what we've already seen before.


The Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack is going to be the exact same colours as the three you mentioned above.
http://www.game.co.uk/en/yarn-yoshi...t-blue-yoshi-s-woolly-world-collection-557934


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a collectors question to ask...
> 
> What would you honestly say I should open in regards to the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?
> 
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes.
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack.
> 
> This question is irrelevant if the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack is just the same three Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes just bundled together unlike the North American Splatoon Triple Pack)



send them all to me I'll figure it out. 

Honestly though I'd leave the trio pack boxed, it's more unusual.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a collectors question to ask...
> 
> What would you honestly say I should open in regards to the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?
> 
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes.
> The Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack.
> 
> This question is irrelevant if the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack is just the same three Yarn Yoshi amiibo boxes just bundled together unlike the North American Splatoon Triple Pack)



When I get my Ness and Splatoon Trip pack next week, I should make a video of me ripping the boxes open and send it to you just to see your reaction.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Splatoon Trip pack next week


A Trip pack...  What is that like? XD

Sure. Please do PM me the video. I would like to watch it.
Then I can post my entire amiibo Collection on the video page if it is on YouTube.


----------



## Cress

I meant Trio pack. Blame autocorrect.


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> When I get my Ness and Splatoon Trip pack next week, I should make a video of me ripping the boxes open and send it to you just to see your reaction.



My collectible stuff would make any collector physically sick.

Not only do I rip open the packaging for everything and put it straight in the bin, I also play with the stuff inside.



You hear that? That's the sound of collectors dropping to their knees in agony.

"Noooo! The factory seal! You monster!"


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> My collectible stuff would make any collector physically sick.
> 
> Not only do I rip open the packaging for everything and put it straight in the bin, I also play with the stuff inside.
> 
> You hear that? That's the sound of collectors dropping to their knees in agony.
> 
> "Noooo! The factory seal! You monster!"


*goes away to sulk in a corner of his room* *hugs his Shulk amiibo carefully as it is still new in box.*


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> My collectible stuff would make any collector physically sick.
> 
> Not only do I rip open the packaging for everything and put it straight in the bin, I also play with the stuff inside.
> 
> 
> 
> You hear that? That's the sound of collectors dropping to their knees in agony.
> 
> "Noooo! The factory seal! You monster!"



I don't know why people don't take their stuff out of boxes unless they plan to sell it later when/if its value goes up. That's like buying a Nenodroid which has the purpose of posing and styling a character and just leaving it in the box. I'd like to call myself a collector. Maybe not a hardcore one, but I collect swords, anime figures, and Sonic merchandise. If I couldn't proudly display my items without taking them out of the box I wouldn't see the point of purchasing them.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> *goes away to sulk in a corner of his room* *hugs his Shulk amiibo carefully as it is still new in box.*



I will find you, and I will open all your amiibo.







DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't know why people don't take their stuff out of boxes unless they plan to sell it later when/if its value goes up. That's like buying a Nenodroid which has the purpose of posing and styling a character and just leaving it in the box. I'd like to call myself a collector. Maybe not a hardcore one, but I collect swords, anime figures, and Sonic merchandise. If I couldn't proudly display my items without taking them out of the box I wouldn't see the point of purchasing them.




I largely don't get it since to me, toys are made to be played with...You may as well go and watch Toy Story 2 at this point because that's essentially the premise of my argument from here on out.


----------



## mintellect

I got a Peach amiibo a few days ago (SSB one, not MP10). Don't know if it's rare or not but it was the last one. I've heard Villager is rare and that's the one I want most...


----------



## Heyden

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I got a Peach amiibo a few days ago (SSB one, not MP10). Don't know if it's rare or not but it was the last one. I've heard Villager is rare and that's the one I want most...




Peach is common AF
Villager on the other hand is a unicorn


----------



## JasonBurrows

What percentage of the Super Smash Bros. set do people own? I own 70% right now and 88% by July 17th.


----------



## JCnator

My amiibo collection currently still only contains the Super Smash Bros. characters I owned as of March 2015. So far, I'm sitting at 30% of completion. I do plan to receive a few more characters, at least with Wario and Pac-Man. Those guys are what I could easily find on my vintage gaming store that's 15 minutes pf driving. And that's not including the Splatoon amiibo yet.

My Bowser amiibo review is now up for view, and boy do I rave about that!


----------



## Javocado

The big day is almost here!!!!


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> What percentage of the Super Smash Bros. set do people own? I own 70% right now and 88% by July 17th.



Percentage? You really wanna know all the stats don't ya'!


Currently 11%, 13% once ZS Samus gets shipped. I'll likely end up with 22% total since there's only 4 other Smash Bros Amiibo I want other than what I already own/have pre-ordered (luckily, all 4 of those currently sit in the ?10-?20 range which is 'reasonable enough').


Curious to why you're sat at 88%. Are you actually trying to collect them all but can't find some of 'em or are there just a few characters you really don't care about?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> Curious to why you're sat at 88%.


44 non-duplicate amiibo (on July 17th) would be exactly 88% of the 50 total characters in the Super Smash Bros. Collection.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=What+is+88%+of+50



Spoiler



1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10.  Marth
11.  Villager
12.  Zelda
13.  Link
14.  Pit
15.  Little Mac
16.  Captain Falcon
17.  Diddy Kong
18.  Luigi
19.  Rosalina
20.  Ike
21.  Lucario
22.  Toon Link
23.  Sheik
24.  Bowser
25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
26.  Mega Man
27.  King Dedede
28.  Meta Knight
29.  Shulk
30.  Pac-Man
31.  Ness
32.  Wario
33.  Charizard
34.  Lucina
35.  Robin
36. Jigglypuff
37. Greninja
38.  Dark Pit
39.  Zero Suit Samus
40.  Ganondorf
41.  Palutena
42. Bowser Jr.
43. Dr. Mario
44. Olimar

See Tao... 44 amiibo out of 50 eventually.


----------



## abby534534

I own 14 from the smash series (got a good deal on ebay for a group of commons).

Also, anyone in the US know when the amazon preorders will be available? I have a small credit available and I think it would be cool to get Charizard. Another question: do you think any of the smash characters that haven't been released yet will become common enough for me to order from target at my leisure? (aka: probably a couple days within release)


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> Another question: do you think any of the smash characters that haven't been released yet will become common enough for me to order from target at my leisure? (aka: probably a couple days within release)


I think Jigglypuff is sounding reasonably plentiful from what I have seen and heard...


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> 44 non-duplicate amiibo (on July 17th) would be exactly 88% of the 50 total characters in the Super Smash Bros. Collection.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=What+is+88%+of+50
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Fox
> 3. Samus
> 4. Peach
> 5. Pikachu
> 6. Kirby
> 7. Wii Fit Trainer
> 8. Yoshi
> 9. Donkey Kong
> 10.  Marth
> 11.  Villager
> 12.  Zelda
> 13.  Link
> 14.  Pit
> 15.  Little Mac
> 16.  Captain Falcon
> 17.  Diddy Kong
> 18.  Luigi
> 19.  Rosalina
> 20.  Ike
> 21.  Lucario
> 22.  Toon Link
> 23.  Sheik
> 24.  Bowser
> 25.  Sonic the Hedgehog
> 26.  Mega Man
> 27.  King Dedede
> 28.  Meta Knight
> 29.  Shulk
> 30.  Pac-Man
> 31.  Ness
> 32.  Wario
> 33.  Charizard
> 34.  Lucina
> 35.  Robin
> 36. Jigglypuff
> 37. Greninja
> 38.  Dark Pit
> 39.  Zero Suit Samus
> 40.  Ganondorf
> 41.  Palutena
> 42. Bowser Jr.
> 43. Dr. Mario
> 44. Olimar
> 
> See Tao... 44 amiibo out of 50 eventually.



Ahh, I was just counting the 44 that are currently out/announced. Considering that there is also DLC coming and those DLC characters may also get amiibo, might be jumping the gun a bit to count only 50 :3


----------



## Cress

abby534534 said:


> I own 14 from the smash series (got a good deal on ebay for a group of commons).
> 
> Also, anyone in the US know when the amazon preorders will be available? I have a small credit available and I think it would be cool to get Charizard. Another question: do you think any of the smash characters that haven't been released yet will become common enough for me to order from target at my leisure? (aka: probably a couple days within release)



They already sold out lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> Ahh, I was just counting the 44 that are currently out/announced. Considering that there is also DLC coming and those DLC characters may also get amiibo, might be jumping the gun a bit to count only 50 :3


I am not aware of any other DLC characters and amiibo, but I have already accounted for the Mewtwo and Lucas amiibo as #49 and #50.

I counted up all of the characters on this page and minused one for the Mii Fighters and it left 50 which is exactly how I planned Mewtwo being the 50th of 50 amiibo in the Super Smash Bros. Collection.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ech, gonna go out of my way to get myself a Robin Amiibo today hopefully.
Nvm, my Dad ordered it already and I wasn't aware, kek.

Had to pay ?26 tho but I rly wanted it so I'm ok with that lmao, gotta consider pre-ordering Ganondorf before mid-June and then go crazy for Dr. Mario and Olimar (and maybe Bowser jr) around early July.


----------



## Mioki

Popping back in to say that I finally got that Ike amiibo Gamestop kept promising me for months. I posted about it here awhile back and you all told me I probably wasn't getting it, haha.
It seems GS finally got the rest of the Ike pre-orders in some time last week. If anyone was still waiting on that, it'd be best to give GS a call and check up on your order. Or try to reserve one if someone else can't grab theirs or don't need it. 

I snagged Robin from Walmart online a month ago, but I might head over to my local store Thursday (right before midnight) and see if I can get him a little sooner.


----------



## abby534534

New question for everyone: What are your three favorite amiibo released so far?

Mine are (in the smash series) Pikachu, Yoshi, and Kirby.


----------



## Jake

abby534534 said:


> New question for everyone: What are your three favorite amiibo released so far?
> 
> Mine are (in the smash series) Pikachu, Yoshi, and Kirby.


Jigglypuff, jigglypuff and jigglypuff!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Three's hard, all the ones I have are the ones I love the most.

I guess Ness, Captain Falcon and Robin (when he gets here) are the most favorites, honorable mentions being, Ike, Pit and Mario.


----------



## Javocado

abby534534 said:


> New question for everyone: What are your three favorite amiibo released so far?
> 
> Mine are (in the smash series) Pikachu, Yoshi, and Kirby.



Design-wise out of my collection I really dig Dedede, Metaknight, and Shulk.


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Design-wise out of my collection I really dig Dedede, Metaknight, and Shulk.



(and jigglypuff dont u dare forget)


----------



## Tao

abby534534 said:


> New question for everyone: What are your three favorite amiibo released so far?
> 
> Mine are (in the smash series) Pikachu, Yoshi, and Kirby.




Yoshi, Sheik and Samus.


I was actually pretty disappointed with Kirby. I just really dislike the 'stance' they chose, it's really plain and there's so many others they could have chosen.


----------



## JCnator

My 3 favorite amiibo based solely based on design:

Bowser (Smash), Mega Man, Samus


My 3 favorite amiibo based on both design and functionality:

Bowser (Smash), Peach (Smash), Mario (Smash)



My upcoming amiibo reviews will be telling why these amiibo ranked so well on my top 3 lists. I already have one for Mario and another for Bowser on my TBT Blog, in case you're interested seeing my opinions.


----------



## Mioki

abby534534 said:


> New question for everyone: What are your three favorite amiibo released so far?
> 
> Mine are (in the smash series) Pikachu, Yoshi, and Kirby.



My favorite three so far are Ness, Marth, and Pit. Pit looks pretty nice, imo.


----------



## Heyden

Top 3 for me would probably be Rosalina, Ike and Meta Knight
3 I want are Lucario, DDD, and Villager 2.0


----------



## Cress

Just read the shipping order for my Ness and Splatoon amiibos, and they'll be here in another 2 weeks, not Friday. Oops.  Sorry to anyone looking forward to the unboxing video.

3 favorites? That's kinda difficult... I guess Toon Link, Villager, and Dedede. (Robin would totally be in there if I had him. )


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> New question for everyone: What are your three favorite amiibo released so far?
> 
> Mine are (in the smash series) Pikachu, Yoshi, and Kirby.


Mine are Shulk, Ness and Rosalina.


----------



## Kappn

I have all of the released so far except Meta Knight


----------



## JasonBurrows

Kappn said:


> I have all of the released so far except Meta Knight


I have all of the released so far except for Jigglypuff, Greninja, Zero Suit Samus, Dark Pit, Ganondorf, Palutena, Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> I have all of the released so far except for Jigglypuff, Greninja, Zero Suit Samus, Dark Pit, Ganondorf, Palutena, Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar.



um they aren't released yet


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> um they aren't released yet



...and the amiibo-know-it-all-guy falls to the ground once again


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> um they aren't released yet


Exactly my point. 

I have all of the *released so far* except for Jigglypuff, Greninja, Zero Suit Samus, Dark Pit, Ganondorf, Palutena, Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> I have all of the *released so far* except for Jigglypuff, Greninja, Zero Suit Samus, Dark Pit, Ganondorf, Palutena, Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar.



yea, and with that grammar, your sentence says "i have all the ones releases so far but ..." implying they are released.
if you wanted it to say what you want then you should have said;

I have all of the released so far, except for Jigglypuff, Greninja, Zero Suit Samus, Dark Pit, Ganondorf, Palutena, Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar, as they haven't been released, but I have pre-ordered.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just an honest question here, how would "damage" to an amiibo box be described?

I genuinely do not know what qualifies as damage...


----------



## Hyoshido

Uhm, small chippings to say the cardboard and possibly just creases?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Uhm, small chippings to say the cardboard and possibly just creases?


DAMN... :*(

My Greninja amiibo and Ness amiibo arrived damaged then. :*(
Greninja has a _very_ small chipping on the top left corner and Ness has a _very_ small chipping on the top right corner.

I bl***dy hate ShopTo...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> DAMN... :*(
> 
> My Greninja amiibo and Ness amiibo arrived damaged then. :*(
> Greninja has a _very_ small chipping on the top left corner and Ness has a _very_ small chipping on the top right corner.
> 
> I bl***dy hate ShopTo...



bloody should be bl**dy not bl***dy

also jigglypuff


----------



## Murray

JasonBurrows said:


> DAMN... :*(
> 
> My Greninja amiibo and Ness amiibo arrived damaged then. :*(
> Greninja has a _very_ small chipping on the top left corner and Ness has a _very_ small chipping on the top right corner.
> 
> I bl***dy hate ShopTo...



welp they are pretty much worthless, you may as well chuck them with the others


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> also jigglypuff


You have just reminded me... I just received a dispatch email for Jigglypuff today. 




			
				Murray said:
			
		

> welp they are pretty much worthless, you may as well chuck them with the others


I totally agree. I will chuck them with the others and be proud that I own the figures.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> You have just reminded me... I just received a dispatch email for Jigglypuff today.
> 
> I totally agree. I will chuck them with the others and be proud that I own the figures.



well they say things come in threes so rip jigglypuff


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> well they say things come in threes so rip jigglypuff


...But I will still own the rare Jigglypuff amiibo?


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> ...But I will still own the rare Jigglypuff amiibo?



still waiting for nintendo to confirm jiggly is rare



JasonBurrows said:


> I have quite a hard time in believing anything about 'rarity' unless Nintendo themselves state it.
> 
> *EDIT: I did hear from a Nintendo UK representative that none of the figures are 'rare' as such and so it is just a case of what you have just stated.
> They just don't want to overproduce and waste any sales opportunities.*


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> DAMN... :*(
> 
> My Greninja amiibo and Ness amiibo arrived damaged then. :*(
> Greninja has a _very_ small chipping on the top left corner and Ness has a _very_ small chipping on the top right corner.
> 
> I bl***dy hate ShopTo...



Just wondering, what do you plan to do with your collection? sell it? display it? use it?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Just wondering, what do you plan to do with your collection? sell it? display it? use it?


I will most likely just display them until they are going for amazingly high prices on eBay.




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> still waiting for nintendo to confirm jiggly is rare


I really appreciate the fact that you take time out of your probably quite busy day each day to troll me on this amiibo Board. It honestly keeps me excited enough to keep coming back.

Despite this sounding sarcastic, I _genuinely_ mean this comment. I enjoy checking this board to view all of your troll replies to my comments.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I really appreciate the fact that you take time out of your probably quite busy day each day to troll me on this amiibo Board. It honestly keeps me excited enough to keep coming back.
> 
> Despite this sounding sarcastic, I _genuinely_ mean this comment. I enjoy checking this board to view all of your troll replies to my comments.


umm i do not troll but if u r that desperate for ur own personal troll im sure i could give basonjurrows a call to come back??

also its so obvious you only said that because you don't know how else to respond, and can't counter the fact that you, yourself said you "don't believe anything unless its nintendo official", you couldn't care less about any amiibo being rarer than another, but once you learned amiibo are sought out as "rare" by nintendo fans, and noticed the craze, you quickly jumped ship because you saw it as the perfect opportunity to brag 24/7 about how u have every single "rare" amiibo, and it just makes u look silly because u cant seem to come to terms with the fact that u contradicted urself, and you calling me a "troll" is nothing but a term to make yourself feel better because you can't admit the fact of how silly it makes you look 
i'm not trolling you with anything, i'm simply repeating something you said


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> also its so obvious you only said that because you don't know how else to respond, and can't counter the fact that you, yourself said you "don't believe anything unless its nintendo official", and couldn't care less about any amiibo being rarer than another, but once you learned amiibo are sought out as "rare" by nintendo fans, and noticed the craze, you quickly jumped ship because you saw it as the perfect opportunity to brag 24/7 about how u have every single "rare" amiibo, and it just makes u look silly because u cant seem to come to terms with the fact that u contradicted urself, and you calling me a "troll" is nothing but a term to make yourself feel better because you can't admit the fact of how silly it makes you look
> i'm not trolling you with anything, i'm simply repeating something you said


So basically you are just politely reminding me that I contradict myself a lot?


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> So basically you are just politely reminding me that I contradict myself a lot?



no, basically i am reminding u that, yes, i do, and i do have an idea what i'm arguing about, i am 12.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> no, basically i am reminding u that, yes, i do, and i do have an idea what i'm arguing about, i am 12.


oh ok, I know what you mean now...
But the fact here is, they ARE _seemingly_ rare items and I had to jump that ship in order to get them...
That original ship was pretty much sinking because I knew I wasn't getting anywhere on it...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> oh ok, I know what you mean now...
> But the fact here is, they ARE _seemingly_ rare items and I had to jump that ship in order to get them...
> That original ship was pretty much sinking because I knew I wasn't getting anywhere on it...



the fact is nintendo themselves said no amiibo r rare!!!


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> DAMN... :*(
> 
> My Greninja amiibo and Ness amiibo arrived damaged then. :*(
> Greninja has a _very_ small chipping on the top left corner and Ness has a _very_ small chipping on the top right corner.
> 
> I bl***dy hate ShopTo...



You see, this is what happens when you keep posting your damn list to spike your bell count!!







But yeah, Mur is right.
Time to start all over, pal.






In other news, Meta restock is on deck.
http://nintendoinquirer.com/2015/05/meta-knight-leaving-distrobution-centers-24-units-per-location/


----------



## Hyoshido

Ugh, UK needs more restocks too.


----------



## daniduckyface

Somehow there was a Shulk about 45 miles away from my house so I tried to hold in store for myself just to see if there actually is one and there actually is but now i'm debating if I actually want to drive almost 2 hours there and back to go get it or if it might be better just to buy from a friend of mine for $35 and save the trouble for myself and my car D: even if I do go, the package could be crap or the figure is messed up and i'm picky about that stuff


----------



## Zane

daniduckyface said:


> Somehow there was a Shulk about 45 miles away from my house so I tried to hold in store for myself just to see if there actually is one and there actually is but now i'm debating if I actually want to drive almost 2 hours there and back to go get it or if it might be better just to buy from a friend of mine for $35 and save the trouble for myself and my car D: even if I do go, the package could be crap or the figure is messed up and i'm picky about that stuff



if you actually have to think about this ur not in deep enough you can still save urself


----------



## daniduckyface

Zane said:


> if you actually have to think about this ur not in deep enough you can still save urself



i'm buying almost all of the wave 4's from my friend (except the commons like wario/pacman) so i can't be saved unfortunately, i joined the party too late however but i do have 2 of the 4 wave 3 exclusives and i will be buying all 3 exclusives for wave 4 D: if i go get this shulk then lucario will be the only exclusive smash bros amiibo that i don't have since i have no interest in smb at this time


----------



## Javocado

Nifty little guide for those of us hunting this Friday
http://nintendoinquirer.com/2015/05/the-black-amiibo-friday-survival-guide/


----------



## Flop

So I ordered a Shulk from GameStop for the restock that came in May, and it was supposed to arrive 2 weeks ago. The order status says that it should arrive in a day or so, but nope. Kinda pissed, tbh.


----------



## Hyoshido

Godspeed you American amiibo lovers, you'll need all the luck you can get.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I will most likely just display them until they are going for amazingly high prices on eBay.



http://imgur.com/a/esYJU

A certain Disney character has some words for you Mr. Burrows.


----------



## Javocado

I'm keeping mine boxed up until I have em all.
I'm going to take a nice pic of the full boxed display then proceed to rip them open violently.


----------



## abby534534

Jason, would you ever seriously sell your amiibos on ebay? I just can't picture it happening.


----------



## Ramza

I actually had the chance to pre-order a Jigglypuff the first day they went up, but I passed because the official image for the Jigglypuff amiibo looks bad. I finally got around to watching an unboxing video of the Jigglypuff amiibo and it actually looks decent.
_OH MAN! I MESSED UP!_


----------



## Jake

34423 said:


> I actually had the chance to pre-order a Jigglypuff the first day they went up, but I passed because the official image for the Jigglypuff amiibo looks bad. I finally got around to watching an unboxing video of the Jigglypuff amiibo and it actually looks decent.
> _OH MAN! I MESSED UP!_



thats what u get for messin with the 'puff


----------



## Ramza

I fuff with the puff. The puff is an often used secondary of mine.


----------



## Heyden

My EB Games couldn't fulfil my Greninja preorder... hopefully the Kmart downstairs has a few.. EB is sht fml


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> My EB Games couldn't fulfil my Greninja preorder... hopefully the Kmart downstairs has a few.. EB is sht fml



go 2 target they have millions


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey Jake. Things have not come in threes like you said they might... They actually came in fours... XD
I received two Jigglypuff amiibo in the mail today and I was only charged for one Jigglypuff amiibo.

One has a bit of chipping on the box again... HOWEVER... The second one is in pristine condition with no visible issues.


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> go 2 target they have millions



my Target had nothing last time :/


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> my Target had nothing last time :/



da **** mine had like 5230402308534


----------



## JasonBurrows

Well... despite what happened yesterday, I have received one of my two alternatively preordered Squids...

If anyone did suffer a Squid loss yesterday, I would like to leave these links here for you guys to use if GAME UK has not already taken your money for the Standard Editions of the game...

ShopTo.net: http://www.shopto.net/video-games/wiiu/WIIUAM46-amiibo-splatoon-squid-bundle-inc-keyring
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Splatoon-amiibo-Squid-bundle-Nintendo/dp/B00VK5OL3G/


----------



## Cress

So GameStp sent me an email saying my amiibos have been shipped, so I might be able to do the unboxing video tomorrwo! ^.^

I know I've been talking about this a lot, but it's now confirmed to be here on Wednesday.
NO MORE POSTS UNTIL IT GETS HERE SORRY TO ANYONE IT HAS BEEN ANNOYING.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So GameStp sent me an email saying my amiibos have been shipped, so I might be able to do the unboxing video tomorrwo! ^.^


Which amiibo figures did you order?


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Which amiibo figures did you order?



Ness and the Splatoon 3 pack, I said this a few pages back.


----------



## abby534534

Anyone going to try to order amiibo off of Amazon tomorrow? I would like to try, but I fear I am too slow to secure any of them.


----------



## Zane

abby534534 said:


> Anyone going to try to order amiibo off of Amazon tomorrow? I would like to try, but I fear I am too slow to secure any of them.



there's a couple sites i mean to watch (I got Jiggly online already and I don't care enough about the others to go out for them on amiibo hell day) but I'm probably gonna forget or fall asleep. :T


----------



## Heyden

Saw 7 Greninja and  12 ish Jigglypuff at my Kmart today! But its not for sale until tomorrow so I hid one Greninja in the Shoe section oops


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Saw 7 Greninja and  12 ish Jigglypuff at my Kmart today! But its not for sale until tomorrow so I hid one Greninja in the Shoe section oops


If no one finds it, you're in for a *shoe in* of that Greninja amiibo.

Quoted from Urban Dictionary.
"*shoe in*
Also spelt 'shoo in'. The converse of 'shoo away'. 
Originally referred to a racehorse which only required minimum urging to finish first.
Now relates to anything or anybody that is a _*foregone conclusion to win.*_
He is a shoe in for the new job."


----------



## Espurr96

I still haven't gotten an Amiibo yet. I really should. Not to use it much besides smash but more for "oh look at this cool figure of a Nintendo character I have" reason.


----------



## Javocado

Almost time for amiibopocalypse


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Almost time for amiibopocalypse


But I have got the full set of Wave 4 amiibo and two Jigglypuff amiibo already.


----------



## Cress

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/37lcq1/fastest_way_to_know_your_targets_store_stock/
Target stock for anyone who needs it. (I guess the Saleable quantity doesn't matter, just focus on the On Hand quantity)

Averages per store seem to be:
-0 Marth (wow great restock)
-16 Jigglypuff
-4 of everyone else


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> But I have got the full set of Wave 4 amiibo and two Jigglypuff amiibo already.



do you want a bloody medal m8
I'm chillin out here in so cal west coast best coast and it's amiibopocalypse for ya boy


----------



## Cress

I'm looking at pictures of Robin and Lucina thinking it would make me feel better.

It's not making me feel better why did I think it would in the first place please send me help.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is some help for you PuffleKirby21.

The Amazon.com Pre-Order times.

Pac-Man: 2:00 p.m - 2:30 p.m Pacific / 5:00 p.m - 5:30 p.m Eastern
Charizard: 2:30 p.m - 3:00 p.m Pacific / 5:30 p.m - 6:00 p.m Eastern
Inkling Boy: 3:00 p.m - 3:30 p.m Pacific / 6:00 p.m - 6:30 p.m Eastern
*Lucina: 3:30 p.m - 4:00 p.m Pacific / 6:30 p.m - 7:00 p.m Eastern*
Wario: 4:00 p.m - 4:30 p.m Pacific / 7:00 p.m - 7:30 p.m Eastern
Inkling Girl: 4:30 p.m - 5:00 p.m Pacific / 7:30 p.m - 8:00 p.m Eastern
Silver Mario: 5:00 p.m - 5:30 p.m Pacific / 8:00 p.m - 8:30 p.m Eastern
*Robin: 5:30 p.m - 6:00 p.m Pacific / 8:30 p.m - 9:00 p.m Eastern*
Inkling Boy, Girl, and Squid 3-pack: 6:00 p.m - 6:30 p.m Pacific / 9:00 p.m - 9:30 p.m Eastern

EVEN more help. Here are links to the product pages for those two you would like.
I wish you the best of luck. I have had Robin and Lucina since April 22nd.

http://www.amazon.com/Lucina-Amiibo-nintendo-wii-u/dp/B00V86BJV4/
http://www.amazon.com/Robin-amiibo-nintendo-wii-u/dp/B00V86BRHU/


----------



## Zane

just got silver mario on the toys r us site, he's still there if any canadians are awake rn. lol


----------



## Flop

JasonBurrows said:


> But I have got the full set of Wave 4 amiibo and two Jigglypuff amiibo already.


But no collection is perfect when they're not all in pristine condition. D:


----------



## JasonBurrows

How is everyone coping with amiibogeddon day in America?




			
				Flop said:
			
		

> *But no collection is perfect when they're not all in pristine condition. D:*


I would rather have slightly damaged amiibo that try to survive amiibogeddon any day...


----------



## Chris

Just got the inkling kids. <3


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> How is everyone coping with amiibogeddon day in America?
> 
> I would rather have slightly damaged amiibo that try to survive amiibogeddon any day...



then u r a disgrace to all collectors alike


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> then u r a disgrace to all collectors alike


I should be ashamed of myself... But I will just keep collecting anyway...


----------



## Jake

hi can everyone pls post post of their jigglypuff amiibos so i can make out with them ok thank u!!


----------



## Heyden

They have stock of Jiggly and Greninja at EB, hopefully future waves are the same and preorders don't sell out before release

And I called my Target a while ago to hold a Greninja but its FCFS :'<


----------



## badcrumbs

I showed up to Target an hour after they opened and got the Splatoon pack, Silver Mario, Wario, and PacMan. No Jiggly though, which was the one I wanted the most. Ah well, I'm happy any way. There was pretty much no one there except for the usual crowd of old ladies and little kids, so I assume I missed any kind of rush.


----------



## Flop

Snagged a copy of Splatoon for me and another for my girlfriend and Silver Mario, Pac Man, and the Splatoon triple pack.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Got pretty lucky and my store had one left, and I managed to get it for free thanks to gift card and in-store credit abuse!


There were like thirty silver mario figures too but they looked pretty ugly.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Got Silver Mario and Inkling Boy at Target, got Greninja, Charizard, Inkling Girl, and Wario at Toys R Us.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> I should be ashamed of myself... But I will just keep collecting anyway...



You are not real collector unless you have all regions. #fraud



But yeah I was able to snag Jiggs and Greninja today yee-haw
There was only 1 Robin at the Target I went to and then I went to line up for him at Best Buy. There were 3 Robins at Best Buy and I was number 4. :-|

Turning my last Robin hopes to Amazon this evening or else I'm importing probably haha


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> You are not real collector unless you have all regions. #fraud
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I was able to snag Jiggs and Greninja today yee-haw
> There was only 1 Robin at the Target I went to and then I went to line up for him at Best Buy. There were 3 Robins at Best Buy and I was number 4. :-|
> 
> Turning my last Robin hopes to Amazon this evening or else I'm importing probably haha


I... have Robin.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Target:
Robin
Lucina
Jigglypuff
Charizard

ToyRUs:
Greninja
Splatoon 3 pack

Gamestop:
Ness by sheer dumb luck


----------



## Hyoshido

I might pre-order a bundle that shopto.net has, which is any Fire Emblem Amiibo + Codename STEAM for a new 3DS game retail price (?40)

Free amiibo of sorts? I'd totes have to snag me a Lucina.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> I might pre-order a bundle that shopto.net has, which is any Fire Emblem Amiibo + Codename STEAM for a new 3DS game retail price (?40)
> 
> Free amiibo of sorts? I'd totes have to snag me a Lucina.


I wish that I would have managed to get a Lucina amiibo...


----------



## JCnator

Went to my closest small vintage video game store and they only had the 3-pack Splatoon and Pac-Man amiibo. I was honestly surprised that they would stock the former, considering it took more space than any average amiibo. It was then bought by someone else at the store. It was priced $49.99 CAD, which is $10 above the standard price in Canada, while Pac-Man amiibo is set to $24.99. Wait, Pac-Man is already rare in America or what?! I thought he's gonna be on the same level as Sonic, yet the latter is priced $14.99 here (perhaps due to restock). No way I'm going to spend this much!

Seems like my 3-pack Splatoon amiibo preorder is about to be shipped, as the date of delivery is now scheduled to be on June 3rd. I thought that they would cancel that one since they haven't sent a shipping confirmation at all. Thankfully, this one is $10 cheaper than the one I found on the vintage store.


----------



## badcrumbs

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Wait, Pac-Man is already rare in America or what?!.



Most places around me that I've gone to/called have PacMan and Silver Mario left, so I can't imagine it's THAT rare.


----------



## Jake

WHERE R THE JIGGLYS


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> WHERE R THE JIGGLYS


I have two and was charged for one. But those JIGGLYS are mine. All mine...





*I have Greninja to the left of the first Jigglypuff and Inkling Girl to the right of the second Jigglypuff one and underneath them all, I have a not very well known game called Tombi for the PS1.*


----------



## Cress

Sitting on Amazon waiting for Lucina. Please be on for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Sitting on Amazon waiting for Lucina. Please be on for more than 10 seconds.


It won't be on for 10 seconds... That is faaaaaaaaaar too long for an amiibo...

Btw... How do you sit on the website? XD


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> It won't be on for 10 seconds... That is faaaaaaaaaar too long for an amiibo...
> 
> Btw... How do you sit on the website? XD



I have amazon up on my laptop, then sit on my laptop. Easy.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have amazon up on my laptop, then sit on my laptop. Easy.


But surely *any* person sitting on a computer would instantly break it? XD


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> But surely *any* person sitting on a computer would instantly break it? XD



It's a broken Windows 8, I doubt anyone would want it.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a not very well known game called Tombi for the PS1.[/B]




Tombi is damn awesome! 
For the longest time I only got a chance to play the demo of it on one of those PS1 demo discs (the greatest demo disc ever). I picked it and it's sequel up on PSN a while back and finally got to play it. Such good games!


Aside from that, I notice your games aren't in alphabetical order. This saddens me.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's a broken Windows 8, I doubt anyone would want it.


If it ever fails (and I hope it don't) would it be... *curtains* for your windows? XD


----------



## Ramza

I had to go to work at 6AM, so I'll never get a Jigglypuff.


----------



## Cress

So Lucina sold out in less than 2 seconds, great.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Correction: Less than 1 second even better.


----------



## Zane

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So Lucina sold out in less than 2 seconds, great.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Correction: Less than 1 second even better.



lolol comments are saying 17 seconds omfg. I was like 'wow i never even saw it go up' but it sounds like almost nobody else did either. Amazin.

edit: ALL THE LISTINGS BELOW 80$ SOLD NOW LOL


----------



## Cress

Zane said:


> edit: ALL THE LISTINGS BELOW 80$ SOLD NOW LOL



Then I think I need to get the $30 Robin now then...

Lokking at Reddit, they say you need to use Ctrl+F on the page with new and used listings to see it, not the main one.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I managed to get pacman and charizard today. None of the other amiibos were around. If I didn't have to work until 2:00am last night I could've woke up early to get Lucina and Robin.


----------



## Jake

TATGET HAD 4 JIGGLY WHERE AR ETHE 493884 THEY USUALLY HAVE I WANTED TO SEE THE LARGE VATS


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> TATGET HAD 4 JIGGLY WHERE AR ETHE 493884 THEY USUALLY HAVE I WANTED TO SEE THE LARGE VATS



Kirby ate them so he could get pinker and rounder.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just imported Robin from Japan, I'm not even going to try the orders going up in 20 minutes.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I have two and was charged for one. But those JIGGLYS are mine. All mine...
> 
> *I have Greninja to the left of the first Jigglypuff and Inkling Girl to the right of the second Jigglypuff one and underneath them all, I have a not very well known game called Tombi for the PS1.*



eww i dont care about ur kirbys

- - - Post Merge - - -

lOOOK AT ALL THE HJIGGLYS O LROD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

@Jake: 



Spoiler
















Today was an expensively good day.


----------



## Heyden

Jake, what Target is that? mine had no Greninja but at least 30 jigglypuff...


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Jake, what Target is that? mine had no Greninja but at least 30 jigglypuff...



DID U TAKE A PIC OF ALL THE JIGGLYPUFF??????????????????????????????

and idk it was on reddit LOL (apparently its southland VIC)

they have greninja online at target tho - http://www.target.com.au/p/nintendo-amiibo-figure-greninja/57854045

my local targets @ miranda and hurstville had a few greninja but they're probs sold out by now. They actually got a lot lot lot less this time than last wave LOL rip large vats of jiggly


----------



## Ramza

Who would have thought that Fire Emblem toys would be more common than some Pokemon toys.


----------



## abby534534

Sad day... I missed out on all the amiibo this wave. I couldn't get an order in online or find any in store. I am glad to see others had some success though!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so my Splatoon 3-pack arrived, which honestly surprised me, since with me choosing the cheapest shipping option+it just having recently shipped out, i wasn't expecting it for a few more days at least

also, provided nothing falls through, I'll just have Jigglypuff and Greninja left to get of wave 4s


somewhat annoying tbh, since Jiggs is the one I want the most by far. but if I do manage the unholy wave 4 trinity of Robin, Lucina, and Ness, then I really can't complain about maybe having to pay slightly stupid prices for whats left


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> but if I do manage the unholy wave 4 trinity of Robin, Lucina, and Ness, then I really can't complain about maybe having to pay slightly stupid prices for whats left


Does each wave seem to have "The Three" LambdaDelta?


----------



## Heyden

@Jason
not necessarily, most of every wave is rare anyway


----------



## daniduckyface

Couldn't hunt yesterday due to family conflicts but my awesome hunter friend offered to sell me some of what he found that he didn't already have shipped to him from preorders so i'll be adding Robin, Lucina, Greninja, Ness, Marth and Jigglypuff to my collection soon, all are being sold to me for msrp which leaves wario, charizard and pacman left from wave 4 ssb for me but i'm in no hurry to get those. Not sure if i'l get just the 3 pack or the 3 pack and girl/boy


----------



## Solus

After a long battle at my near by TRU, Target and best buy, this is what my friends and I managed to obtain. Unfortunately, my friends did not survive the great Amiibo war. ;-; (JK)

I managed to obtain 3 pre-order greninja papers because I waited in line on the pre-order day, and I got 2 extras for waiting in line. Everyone that came early got a greninja. I gave my extra pre-order slips to people who came late! Everyone needs a greninja in their life! D: 

The Fire Emblem characters and Ness Amiibos were really bad. We found out that the employees bought them all. There were absolutely zero Ness and Fire Embelm character. I felt bad for the people camping.


----------



## Cress

So while picking up Splatoon at Target, I of course looked at the amiibo section.
There was a Zelda... a Diddy Kong... maybe a Mario... and a ton of Peaches. Besides Mario and Peach, those seem like the most grab bag commons lol


----------



## adrino

Here's what I got from yesterday. Totally worth the 10 hour wait.










Aside from these, I have Ness, a second Lucina and 2 extra Robins en route via Fed Ex :3

Also have a second Shulk ordered but he still hasn't shipped.


----------



## Cress

New Chibi Robo game announced in Japan direct.

Along with Chibi Robo amiibo. The game better be localized, because I want to play it and I want a Chibi Robi amiibo.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> New Chibi Robo game announced in Japan direct.
> 
> Along with Chibi Robo amiibo. The game better be localized, because I want to play it and I want a Chibi Robi amiibo.


I am going to do my best to preorder two of this game and amiibo bundle as Chibi-Robo is not too well known... I assume...


----------



## Lady Timpani

My Ness amiibo is arriving tomorrow! I'm excited, but I really hope he isn't damaged in some way.


----------



## Zigzag991

YES CHIBI-ROBO I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## pengutango

Lucked out and managed to get the Splatoon amiibo trio at Best Buy for myself and bf. Definitely lucky since I honestly wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it since I waited way too long to try and preorder it anywhere. My fault, considering I haven't been keeping a close eye on stuff like that. Super happy to have that squid though since, to my knowledge, that's the trio is the only way to get him. :3 

I did see Pac Man, Charizard, Metal Mario, Lucina, and Wario as well, though the two other people besides me looking for amiibos snatched up all the Lucina, Pac Man, and Wario before I could get my hands on them. However, I was really only concerned with the trio, so no biggie. 

One of friends mentioned that this one guy they saw at GameStop seriously said that he bought 15 Metal Marios...  So many damn scalpers for these amiibos... T.T Probably the guy I saw at Best Buy that had a WHOLE basket full of amiibos was probably one of those scalpers too...


----------



## Hyoshido

Pre-ordered Ganondorf, Dark Pit, Palutena and Zero Suit for myself, even though I don't really like Zero Suit as a character, my amiibo's need some breasts and booty along with Palutena for the men in my collection.

I put off the Lucina thing though, not dying for one really but I'm really excited for June then, Lucas + Amiibo's, my dong is going off the limits.


----------



## Solus

You can pre-order the next wave? Where exactly?


----------



## Hyoshido

You guys don't get "Wave" 5 till July in America (which is just Dark Pit and Palutena) while EU/Japan get Dark Pit, Palutena, Ganondorf and Zero Suit Samus in June.

You guys get Ganondorf, Zero Suit Samus, Dr. Mario, Bowser Jr and Olimar in September, while we get the latter 3 in July.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I am just going to buy Jigglypuff off of Amazon since I have a lot of Amazon gift cards


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> You guys don't get "Wave" 5 till July in America (which is just Dark Pit and Palutena) while EU/Japan get Dark Pit, Palutena, Ganondorf and Zero Suit Samus in June.


Correction Hyogo. The EU is able to get Dark Pit, Palutena, Ganondorf, Zero Suit Samus, Yarn Yoshi Green, Yarn Yoshi Light-Blue and Yarn Yoshi Pink in June. XD

The EU will be getting Bowser Jr, Dr. Mario and Olimar in July.


----------



## Hyoshido

Right yes, because I forgot color variations of the same Amiibo, stupid me :I


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Right yes, because I forgot color variations of the same Amiibo, stupid me :I


Lol no worries. XD


----------



## Hyoshido

ToxiFoxy said:


> I am just going to buy Jigglypuff off of Amazon since I have a lot of Amazon gift cards


Dang, that's gonna cost a pretty penny, but I hope you get you get one decently priced.


----------



## Heyden

My Target still has like 20 Jigglypuff, they originally had 30. And they're getting another 10~ of bothJiggly and Greninja thus Thursday so I'll grab a Greninja after school


----------



## Zane

Uggh the one time I don't even bother checking my Wal-Mart actually got Wave 4. I saw the price card for Jiggly. *_* But only Pac Man and Silver Mario (quite a few of those) were left. They also moved them - yet again - but now they're locked in the case with the Nintendo systems. It's gettin real over here.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I have finally started collecting amiibo now, I can afford it now (just about) since I got a pay rise  I'm starting off small though since I don't get paid for another two weeks and have gone for Link and Pikachu, once I get paid I'm gonna order some of the rarer ones off Amazon JP since they have most of them at a decent price. Link will be able to keep my Skull Kid figurine company and Pikachu can keep an eye on my Primal Groudon and Kyogre


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> My Target still has like 20 Jigglypuff, they originally had 30. And they're getting another 10~ of bothJiggly and Greninja thus Thursday so I'll grab a Greninja after school



YAAAAAAAS

Take photo pls


----------



## BerryPop

I got the inklings friday. Surprisingly enough there were a lot there.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Hyogo said:


> Dang, that's gonna cost a pretty penny, but I hope you get you get one decently priced.



Yeah but I have $420 in gift cards so Idc how much it really costs


----------



## pillow bunny

Does anyone want to buy me a jigglypuff? thx xoxoox


----------



## Holla

Why do I keep seeing that Jigglypuff is rare on most sites? Is this true? I found the Inkling Amiibo were harder to find than Jigglypuff as my local store only had one 3-pack of the Splatoon and no single packaged ones. While the same store had about 4 or 5 Jigglys (which is a lot for my smaller store).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I picked up the Splatoon pack and a Jiggly. I almost picked up Charizard too but I'm hearing he's more Uncommon than rare?


----------



## pokedude729

Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

pokedude729 said:


> Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?



because collecting figures is fun.


----------



## Zane

pokedude729 said:


> Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?



a lot of them don't do much as of now. Like I trained a few of them in Smash Bros but I'm not gonna do that with all of them lol so if they don't unlock MK8 costumes they just don't have much function for me atm (especially since I don't have a N3DS and the adapter isn't out yet)
so yeah it's mostly cuz figures are cool.


----------



## Jake

pokedude729 said:


> Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?



because they're pointless.

all they do are unlock "paid DLC" so to speak, and CPU characters in smash, that's all. It's a waste.


----------



## abby534534

I have 14 amiibo and no way to use them in games since I only have a 3DS XL. But... that will all change once the adaptor is released! As others have mentioned, collecting is fun. Plus, amiibo are basically the first widely available Nintendo toylike merchandise.  

As a side note, I finally found my first amiibo from the new wave in stores today. It was Pac-man, but I was kind of disappointed with how it looked in person so I didn't buy it. I still have high hopes to find Charizard in stores eventually.


----------



## LambdaDelta

>widely available

you mean specific ones, right?


----------



## abby534534

By widely available, I meant that you can walk into stores and at usually find some amiibo available (usually the standard Mario crew: Mario Luigi Bowser Peach etc...). So yes, I was referring to a specific few. But still, to the noncollectors, that's probably a decent variety.


----------



## Javocado

abby534534 said:


> I have 14 amiibo and no way to use them in games since I only have a 3DS XL. But... that will all change once the adaptor is released! As others have mentioned, collecting is fun. Plus, amiibo are basically the first widely available Nintendo toylike merchandise.
> 
> As a side note, I finally found my first amiibo from the new wave in stores today. It was Pac-man, but I was kind of disappointed with how it looked in person so I didn't buy it. I still have high hopes to find Charizard in stores eventually.



Pacquiao looks solid wtf Charizard is the one that looks like a Happy Meal toy


----------



## abby534534

Javocado said:


> Pacquiao looks solid wtf Charizard is the one that looks like a Happy Meal toy



If only I could see Charizard in person to know I am not really missing out!


----------



## Cress

pokedude729 said:


> Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?



Nah I use them in game. And rub them in questionable places.


----------



## Ramza

**da ICE MaN~~~*


----------



## JasonBurrows

@5056867 I happen to own Ness and PAC-Man too.

Here is a checklist if anyone wants to use it btw...

*WARNING... These are LARGE images...*


Spoiler











Check this checklist out too.


Spoiler



*This is my personal one. I currently own 37 out of 50 Super Smash Bros. amiibo*


----------



## Heyden

don't worry, the images aren't as large as the 'lists' you make ;p


----------



## DarkDesertFox

That's it. I'm never going to buy an Amiibo now. The guy at GameStop asked me if I wanted to purchase an inkling boy or girl Amiibo and I told him I'd probably just come back another time and get one. I decided to check the stock for Splatoon Amiibos and the only ones stores sold are the three packs and even those are sold out. If Amiibos are going to sell out that easily even for Splatoon I'm not going to bother. /endrage


----------



## Javocado

I'm amiibo hunting today before class to try and find the ones I don't have from Wave 4 (Pacquaio, Wario, and Charz)
So far the only one I haven't found is Charz.

I've seen the Inkling Boy and Girl, but they don't interest me too much at the moment


----------



## pillow bunny

pokedude729 said:


> Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?



You know that minigame thing in brawl where you shoot coins at trophies that you can't even do anything with? It's literally the irl version of that. or at least I think it is. I don't have any amiibos bc they're stupid


----------



## 00jachna

pillow bunny said:


> You know that minigame thing in brawl where you shoot coins at trophies that you can't even do anything with? It's literally the irl version of that. or at least I think it is. I don't have any amiibos bc they're stupid



I played that minigame waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much xD


----------



## Zane

WHAT'S GOOODDDD






box has a chipped corner damn shopto but i'm gonna open it anyway yes lordt
also got a preorder for green yarn yoshi on Amazon.de  yay


----------



## gnoixaim

Zane said:


> WHAT'S GOOODDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box has a chipped corner damn shopto but i'm gonna open it anyway yes lordt
> also got a preorder for green yarn yoshi on Amazon.de  yay



yaaaaaas.



Spoiler


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

pokedude729 said:


> Why does it seem like nobody ever uses their Amiibos in the games? They just buy them to look at them. That makes 0 sense. Why buy it and not use it?



I'd use them more if they had a little more utility aside from unlocking stuff.

I know I only have two Amiibo at the moment- Bowser and the Inkling Girl- but I'd love to see more use from them. Just having them unlock some extra stuff, act as another CPU and look pretty on your shelf is kind of disappointing. Doesn't stop me from wanting to collect my mains and get the Inkling Boy, though...

One perk, though? They make for some excellent drawing references.


----------



## Zane

gnoixaim said:


> yaaaaaas.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg you even got a squid kid i h8 u


----------



## Jake

for any of my australian bfs (aka haydenn);

Nintendo AU NZ ‏@NintendoAUNZ 10m10 minutes ago

Look who's returning! Villager, Ness, Little Mac, Captain Falcon? 
Check with your local retailer for availability!


----------



## Heyden

I saw Megaman at Target today, but omg Villager and WFT 
I was going to save up but oh
*explode*

EDIT: Megaman and Lucina available online at Target AU


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> I saw Megaman at Target today, but omg Villager and WFT
> I was going to save up but oh
> *explode*
> 
> EDIT: Megaman and Lucina available online at Target AU


They has Big Mac available earlier today for like am hour too

I don't really care about any of them but I'm gonna try get a second edition villager coz swag


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> They has Big Mac available earlier today for like am hour too.


Why would Target sell this?


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Why would Target sell this?



 umm idk mYbe coz there is an amiibo called Big Mac???


----------



## Javocado

Ness is coming a day earlier aka today hell yeah I'm so hype man *** lemme drop kick you


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Ness is coming a day earlier aka today hell yeah I'm so hype man *** lemme drop kick you


Very cool Javocado. My Ness arrived two days earlier back in April. I was supposed to receive him on the 24th of April.

*EDIT: Target claims that there will be another Target exclusive amiibo planned for Wave 5. Oh joyous days!!!* XD


----------



## Colour Bandit

My first amiibo arrived today, Pikachu! I also got out of work early and went to meet up with some friends and one of them gave me SSB Mario- they had got him as a gift and didn't want him. Link should be arriving tomorrow so that will put my teeny tiny collection up by one, also I am unboxing any boxed amiibo since Pikachu and Mario were unboxed so I want my collection to be all neat and stuff, I don't care about losing value or whatever 

EDIT: Oh and I'm really disappointed with Game and Argos, Game for having the in-store amiibo prices way higher than online (?15 for a Mario amiibo, no thanks) and Argos for having ZERO amiibo in both their in-town and out of town shops, not even a Mario to be found :/
My local Game had a Diddy Kong, should I have bought him? They have always had at least one of him since he released so I don't have to worry too much if I should get him, I can grab him on my next day off...


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> Very cool Javocado. My Ness arrived two days earlier back in April. I was supposed to receive him on the 24th of April.
> 
> *EDIT: Target claims that there will be another Target exclusive amiibo planned for Wave 5. Oh joyous days!!!* XD



if it's ganon or zss i'm gonna 
.
.
.
.
.


pay a premium to get it imported *sobs*


----------



## Hyoshido

Wouldn't be surprised if Ganondork or Zero Skill Spamus would be exclusives for Target.

What a lovely time to be in Europe.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> *EDIT: Target claims that there will be another Target exclusive amiibo planned for Wave 5. Oh joyous days!!!* XD








Zane said:


> ganon






Hyogo said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Ganondork










i'll stab someone for ganon


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> i'll stab someone for ganon


I have two *UK versions* of Ganondorf preordered.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> I have two *UK versions* of Ganondorf preordered.



If it ain't NA then I don't wanna talk!!!
You must have every region to be supreme amiibo collector!!
Also, no box must have creases or rips!!!

#fraud


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> If it ain't NA then I don't wanna talk!!!
> You must have every region to be supreme amiibo collector!!
> Also, no box must have creases or rips!!!
> 
> #fraud


But... but... but... we have it *SO* much easier to acquire amiibo over here...

*I suppose the NA ones are more collectable due to the crap you guys go through with NOA messing every single wave up... But OUR UK amiibo are STILL THE SAME characters that NOE don't seem to mess up... They still sell out ridiculously quick...*


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> They still sell out ridiculously quick...



Um you were freaking out about how "fast" Wave 5 sold out when it was available for half an hour. Our wave 4 sold out in a second on Amazon. Do the math, you have them available 1,800 times longer than us, I don't know why you're complaining.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Um you were freaking out about how "fast" Wave 5 sold out when it was available for half an hour. Our wave 4 sold out in a second on Amazon. Do the math, you have them available 1,800 times longer than us, I don't know why you're complaining.


I now acknowledge that NA amiibo are much more collectable as you all get a lot of crap from NOA.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> But... but... but... we have it *SO* much easier to acquire amiibo over here...



I often forget that everywhere else is having a much harder time finding amiibo than us. 


It's good for me at least since I'm not exactly rushing for them. I mean, I bought Diddy today and ordered DK, they've been out for ages. If I had to buy these on release and sit at my computer waiting for pre-orders to go up to even have a chance at them, I wouldn't have any amiibo.


----------



## Javocado

Shulk is popping up at a couple of Gamestop's.

Here is the link to check availability!
http://www.gamestop.com/browse/storesearch.aspx?sku=107766


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just preordered the pink and blue Yoshi amiibos from Amazon Japan, they should arrive at the end of July, next week- after I have been paid- I'll preorder the green Yoshi and Woolly World bundle directly from Nintendo. I also found an unboxed Shulk up for auction on ebay, hopefully not many people will bid for him since he is unboxed and I'll be able to snag him but I doubt it...


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Shulk is popping up at a couple of Gamestop's.
> 
> Here is the link to check availability!
> http://www.gamestop.com/browse/storesearch.aspx?sku=107766



That just lists all the GameStops near you, use this instead.
http://m.gamestop.com/catalog/product/118681


----------



## Cress

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3884p3/new_target_information_jigglypuff_stats_and/
Jigglypuff was the most viewed item and fastest selling item on Target.com *EVER.* Amiibos are insane lol


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3884p3/new_target_information_jigglypuff_stats_and/
> Jigglypuff was the most viewed item and fastest selling item on Target.com *EVER.* Amiibos are insane lol



queen jigglypuff takes the throne the goddess


----------



## abby534534

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Jigglypuff was the most viewed item and fastest selling item on Target.com *EVER.* Amiibos are insane lol



Oh my goodness. Statistics like this make it unsurprising that I get blown out of the water every time I try to preorder an amiibo.


----------



## strawberrywine

The Splatoon Amiibo are hella expensive compared to all the other Amiibo here... $20


----------



## Cress

Getting my Ness and Splatoon amiibos today! I'll probably upload the unboxing video tomorrow.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Getting my Ness and Splatoon amiibos today! I'll probably upload the unboxing video tomorrow.


Awesome! I cannot wait to view that video. Can you send me a link?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Getting my Ness and Splatoon amiibos today! *I'll probably upload the unboxing *video tomorrow.



...And a thousand collectors just died a little inside...

I kid, though. I have no problem with unboxing, personally. I like seeing figurines used for their intended purpose, to be honest.

On that: I posted on the other topic that went up, but I managed to preorder Dark Pit yesterday! Even here, finding stuff like that is so _difficult_, and I have a feeling that Dark Pit will become rare after release- so I decided to not take the chance.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome! I cannot wait to view that video. Can you send me a link?


I'm just going to post it here.


Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> ...And a thousand collectors just died a little inside...


I feel like some died on the outside too oops.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Even here, finding stuff like that is so _difficult_, and I have a feeling that Dark Pit will become rare after release- so I decided to not take the chance.


Where are you that getting Dark Pit is difficult? He is still up for preorder on GAME UK and has been for two weeks now. I happen to have two Dark Pit on preorder.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

JasonBurrows said:


> Where are you that getting Dark Pit is difficult? He is still up for preorder on GAME UK and has been for two weeks now. I happen to have two Dark Pit on preorder.



That's not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is- you remember how Pit's pretty much impossible to get now? I have a feeling that, within a couple of weeks/days after it's first sold to the public, Dark Pit will become just as rare. _That's_ why I'm preordering him.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> That's not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is- you remember how Pit's pretty much impossible to get now? I have a feeling that, within a couple of weeks/days after it's first sold to the public, Dark Pit will become just as rare. _That's_ why I'm preordering him.


I understand. What country are you from that would mean Dark Pit will be rare?


----------



## Javocado

LOL still up for preorder after two weeks smh


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> LOL still up for preorder after two weeks smh


That... is a good thing.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

JasonBurrows said:


> I understand. What country are you from that would mean Dark Pit will be rare?



I'm over in Northern Ireland- and if you know there, then you'd know that any Amiibo outside of the most common Wave-1 Amiibo could basically be considered rare.


----------



## Amissapanda

Well, for the USA amiibo buyers... some bad news. There's a rumor going about that GameStop will not be taking pre-orders for amiibos anymore. And from the looks of how Target handled the last wave (most of them, aside from Jigglypuff, never even appearing online at all despite having placeholders), they may be quick to follow in those footsteps.

It's probably not far into the future when these stores (and perhaps other retailers, as well) will probably only accept you walking through their doors to purchase. If these rumors are true, amiibo hunting in the USA is going to be even _more_ difficult than it already is---especially for those that either can't get to the stores or have to stand in line for hours in big cities. This is really getting out of hand.

I hope this rumor is debunked, but it was re-tweeted by a Nintendo News twitter, so it's hard to say at this point. The only bright side to this is that scalpers are going to be hit hard from it, too.


----------



## Hyoshido

And this is why Europe is the best, especially at this Amemebo hunting game B))


----------



## JasonBurrows

Amissapanda said:


> Well, for the USA amiibo buyers... some bad news. There's a rumor going about that GameStop will not be taking pre-orders for amiibos anymore. And from the looks of how Target handled the last wave (most of them, aside from Jigglypuff, never even appearing online at all despite having placeholders), they may be quick to follow in those footsteps.
> 
> It's probably not far into the future when these stores (and perhaps other retailers, as well) will probably only accept you walking through their doors to purchase. If these rumors are true, amiibo hunting in the USA is going to be even _more_ difficult than it already is---especially for those that either can't get to the stores or have to stand in line for hours in big cities. This is really getting out of hand.
> 
> I hope this rumor is debunked, but it was re-tweeted by a Nintendo News twitter, so it's hard to say at this point. The only bright side to this is that scalpers are going to be hit hard from it, too.


On a good note... People can have bragging rights if they secure amiibo in the US if this does happen...


----------



## Amissapanda

JasonBurrows said:


> On a good note... People can have bragging rights if they secure amiibo in the US if this does happen...



How is that a good thing? Bragging is stupid. Why people want to rub that kind of thing in is just plain rude. You can be happy about something without shoving it in people's faces repeatedly like you're special.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Amissapanda said:


> How is that a good thing? Bragging is stupid. Why people want to rub that kind of thing in is just plain rude. You can be happy about something without shoving it in people's faces repeatedly like you're special.


I guess...

But what if it is a Gold Marth amiibo? or... Gold Ness...


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> On a good note... People can have bragging rights if they secure amiibo in the US if this does happen...



I don't see how that's a good thing. It just promotes being a d*ck.






JasonBurrows said:


> I guess...
> 
> But what if it is a Gold Marth amiibo? or... Gold Ness...



'Gold' versions and stuff like that should really be the only ones that are rare in the first place really. The regular variations should be easily accessible to anybody who wants it.


As a comparison, Disney Infinity has 'crystal figures' of characters that are 'rare' (they're not that rare, but still). They're exactly the same as the original in every other way, they just have different coloration, that's it. 
The regular variations of characters are pretty easy to stumble upon though and anybody can have one since they actually met the demands.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> I don't see how that's a good thing. It just promotes being a d*ck.


Yes. I hate people that gloat about plastic figures... It's horrible...


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Yes. I hate people that gloat about plastic figures... It's horrible...



Um... how do I respond. Someone else respond for me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Believe me, I've been trying to think of something too...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Um... how do I respond. Someone else respond for me.



There are no words.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Um... how do I respond. Someone else respond for me.



Try a list hahahaha


----------



## abby534534

Eh, Jason is going to go through withdrawals as soon as all the smash amiibo are done being released, so let him have his fun while he can.


----------



## Jake

...lol ur all peasants


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> ...lol ur all peasants



damn son i got that young amiiboner


----------



## Heyden

Found Villager and Little Mac at Target Leichhardt! 
@Jake where is that, I need WFT then I'm done with this restock


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Found Villager and Little Mac at Target Leichhardt!
> @Jake where is that, I need WFT then I'm done with this restock



It is target miranda lets do tbt meet up


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> It is target miranda lets do tbt meet up



crap, that's a 1 hour drive/forever train ride, but I need WFT...

Why is stock better outside of the CBD


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> crap, that's a 1 hour drive/forever train ride, but I need WFT...
> 
> Why is stock better outside of the CBD



I was in CBD earlier today and they only had old **** (but I only went to EB and JB) but then I went to target outside if CBD on way home and they had mega man and bowser and old **** but then my local one had 48388 it's probs coz CBD is busy and the further out you get the less busier it is idk


(btw still looking for wall of jigglypuffs!!!)


----------



## Heyden

'WFT has been restocked - stock showing at Penrith, Miranda, St Marys, Warringah Mall, Castle Hill & Blacktown.' -TargetAUS

They aren't stocking city Target stores wtf, i thought they would be the first priority...


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> 'WFT has been restocked - stock showing at Penrith, Miranda, St Marys, Warringah Mall, Castle Hill & Blacktown.' -TargetAUS
> 
> They aren't stocking city Target stores wtf, i thought they would be the first priority...



jb hifi and EB games havent got their restock stock yet. if you cant be bothered travelling you could wait for them to get restock and hope and pray you can get one there, though i dont think they'll get as much stock as target. but ye its dumb the city didnt get restock wtf


----------



## Colour Bandit

Picked up Samus, Peach and Marth today. I had only planned on getting Samus, since she was the only one I could find on Argos' website for the location I was going to but out of curiosity I checked out the Smyths toy shop next door and they had tons of Amiibo there. I think I'll be buying more Amiibo there especially since they are no more expensive than at Game 



Spoiler:  My collection so far


----------



## Javocado

Colour Bandit said:


> Picked up Samus, Peach and Marth today. I had only planned on getting Samus, since she was the only one I could find on Argos' website for the location I was going to but out of curiosity I checked out the Smyths toy shop next door and they had tons of Amiibo there. I think I'll be buying more Amiibo there especially since they are no more expensive than at Game
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My collection so far



noice collection m8y


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Colour Bandit said:


> Picked up Samus, Peach and Marth today. I had only planned on getting Samus, since she was the only one I could find on Argos' website for the location I was going to but out of curiosity I checked out the Smyths toy shop next door and they had tons of Amiibo there. I think I'll be buying more Amiibo there especially since they are no more expensive than at Game
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My collection so far



The way you arranged them looks great, if you don't mind me saying!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Did they restock them in North America 0.0


----------



## Javocado

I got this going on right now.





Gonna keep at it until I get em' all.
And then going to do a massive unboxing after!!
Will probably do a video with it too so that should be swell.


- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Did they restock them in North America 0.0



I've seen posts of a few Marth's trickling in at Best Buy's.
Meta has been restocked at Best Buy too in the past few days.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Aha I see. Well thanks I'll keep an eye out for them. Determined to get villager xD


----------



## Javocado

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Aha I see. Well thanks I'll keep an eye out for them. Determined to get villager xD



2nd print JAP Villager is going for as low as $26 on Amazon if you really want him!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Javocado said:


> 2nd print JAP Villager is going for as low as $26 on Amazon if you really want him!



Ehhhh I'll stick to my US collection but thanks again :3


----------



## Colour Bandit

Javocado said:


> noice collection m8y


Thanks, it's scary that it has been less than a week and I already have 6...


Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> The way you arranged them looks great, if you don't mind me saying!


Oh, I don't normally have them arranged like that, since where they are in that picture, a TV will be put in a few days  I just put them all together for a group photo. I plan on getting a display stand in the future that should have them set up like that though.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Colour Bandit said:


> Thanks, it's scary that it has been less than a week and I already have 6...
> 
> Oh, I don't normally have them arranged like that, since where they are in that picture, a TV will be put in a few days  I just put them all together for a group photo. I plan on getting a display stand in the future that should have them set up like that though.



Oh, right... my bad. Either way, I still think it's good way to position them.

Anyhow, good luck in your Amiibo collection!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Oh, right... my bad. Either way, I still think it's good way to position them.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck in your Amiibo collection!


Thanks, don't worry, you've just helped me decide on how I'll arrange them, I've just had them all round the shop until now!


----------



## abby534534

NA amiibo hunters, where/how do I preorder Ganondorf? I can't find him anywhere! I am in the continental US, btw.


----------



## Cress

abby534534 said:


> NA amiibo hunters, where/how do I preorder Ganondorf? I can't find him anywhere! I am in the continental US, btw.



Wave 4 just came out, and he's in Wave 5B, they probably won't be open until at least next month, probably later.


----------



## itspr

I dont play Nintendo Games very much let alone Smash Bros. I was able to get my hands on Robin, Wario, Charizard, Greninja, and Lucina. Since I dont play the game I was just going to give them out on my Twitch.tv/PR_x channel but only if the demand for them is high (Dont want to give them out if I dont have many viewers to give them to.)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm assuming the demand for Robin Lucina and Greninja should be high.

I'll check it out for a Robin or Lucina :3


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

itspr said:


> I dont play Nintendo Games very much let alone Smash Bros. I was able to get my hands on Robin, Wario, Charizard, Greninja, and Lucina. Since I dont play the game I was just going to give them out on my Twitch.tv/PR_x channel but only if the demand for them is high (Dont want to give them out if I dont have many viewers to give them to.)



I'd probably check it out for Charizard and Greninja.

EDIT: Yeah, I think I might go over tomorrow and take a look.


----------



## Ramza

Which amiibo is the heaviest?


----------



## Celestefey

I got my Squid Girl amiibo last week and she's actually so awesome!! I love her. xD Looks really well made, too. Anyway I haven't been so keen on the actual functionality of Amiibos really... I mean in Smash they didn't really entertain me that much, but I am looking forward to being able to do the extra missions to unlock the school girl outfit. Although I'm a bit annoyed since I really wanted the samurai outfit the most... But I have to get the boy inkling for that. :\ Well if I ever get the chance then I'm definitely going to invest in one. Apparently you have to use the charger weapon for the squid girl challenges though? Ugh... AND I am so **** with a charger. Can someone do them for me?


----------



## Javocado

34423 said:


> Which amiibo is the heaviest?



I'm guessing SM Bowser


----------



## Cress

34423 said:


> Which amiibo is the heaviest?



Pretty sure someone someone on reddit confirmed it was Dedede.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> I got my Squid Girl amiibo last week and she's actually so awesome!! I love her. xD Looks really well made, too. Anyway I haven't been so keen on the actual functionality of Amiibos really... I mean in Smash they didn't really entertain me that much, but I am looking forward to being able to do the extra missions to unlock the school girl outfit. Although I'm a bit annoyed since I really wanted the samurai outfit the most... But I have to get the boy inkling for that. :\ Well if I ever get the chance then I'm definitely going to invest in one. Apparently you have to use the charger weapon for the squid girl challenges though? Ugh... AND I am so **** with a charger. Can someone do them for me?



They were pretty easy except for the final boss. And it's not the boss that's hard, I just keep getting pushed off the edge and die. >_<


----------



## lars708

So does anybody know if the Splatoon amiibo are rare in Europe? I haven't seen them yet because they were sold out everywhere but that also can be because of popularity instead of rarity.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> So does anybody know if the Splatoon amiibo are rare in Europe? I haven't seen them yet because they were sold out everywhere but that also can be because of popularity instead of rarity.


Probably. They ARE amiibo after all.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Probably. They ARE amiibo after all.



True but i think it would be ridiculous to make those 2 amiibo of one line up to be rare...


----------



## Holla

lars708 said:


> So does anybody know if the Splatoon amiibo are rare in Europe? I haven't seen them yet because they were sold out everywhere but that also can be because of popularity instead of rarity.



I know I heard about a huge shipment that was stolen in the UK, yep stolen. This is what Amiibo has come to... No idea about the rest of Europe all I know is that here in Canada I've only come across one 3-pack and no individual Splatoon Amiibo. I only checked one local store though right on release day.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I just ordered the Splatoon Girl Amiibo from Amazon Japan, she was ?15 (including shipping via Tenso) vs ?21 from Amazon UK. I was originally going to go for the triple pack from Japan but that was ?36 (not including shipping) and that would push me over my Amiibo spending allowance of ?30 (enough to cover shipping and duty fees if they arise)- the only exception to the allowance are my two Woolly World Yoshi as I am saving more money for them.
I still need to buy my Wii U- I entered a giveaway for one and if I don't win then I have the money to buy one- I bought my Amiibo to be used not just for display!


----------



## Tao

I ordered a Zelda Amiibo :3

Now I have Link, Sheik and Zelda (when she arrives).

I should probably pre-order Ganondorf so that I have the whole [available] cast (not including Toon Link), but I'm not too bothered. I can't remember what wave he's in and I've already spent too much on figures this month. I'll look later and pre-order if he's in next months wave.





Holla said:


> I know I heard about a huge shipment that was stolen in the UK, yep stolen. This is what Amiibo has come to... No idea about the rest of Europe all I know is that here in Canada I've only come across one 3-pack and no individual Splatoon Amiibo. I only checked one local store though right on release day.



As far as I'm aware, the shipment was only of the Special Editions with the Squid Amiibo (which is the only way to get the Squid in the UK aside from importing it)


----------



## Colour Bandit

Okay, I am not buying any more Amiibo this month, my mum just reminded me that she owed me a decent amount of money (just over ?40) and I just spent most of it on Sheik, Bowser (SSB) and Luigi (SSB) in bids on eBay, I missed out on a Charizard, which went from ?10 to ?30 in about 10 seconds (I had a max bid of ?12) but I am now banned from getting any more Amiibo until I next get paid. My collection has literally gone from 0 to 10 in just over a week, not including the three yarn yoshi, luckily I have been clever about it so my bank account has not suffered at all but I don't want to get into a bad habit...


----------



## f11

I got my inking boy today. I really like the  splatoon amiboo, they have a lot of detail.


----------



## Colour Bandit

For UK peeps, Game has restocked the Inkling Boy and Girl Amiibos, they are ?14.99 each. Must. Resist. The. Temptation...


----------



## lars708

Colour Bandit said:


> For UK peeps, Game has restocked the Inkling Boy and Girl Amiibos, they are ?14.99 each. Must. Resist. The. Temptation...



Mehh i am interested in the Netherlands only xD


----------



## Celestefey

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Pretty sure someone someone on reddit confirmed it was Dedede.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> They were pretty easy except for the final boss. And it's not the boss that's hard, I just keep getting pushed off the edge and die. >_<



Yeah you are right they were quite easy actually! i haven't reached the final boss yet soooo... I'll look forward to that! :x I don't see why you have to do challenges with a charger though because she's holding a Splattershot haha, but I guess you already use a weapon similar to that in the story mode.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Just got my first ammibo yesterday at Gamestop. I got the SSB Zelda one for my New 3ds xl I also got yesterday. Anyone know how these thing work?? I haven't used it yet. Lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Just got my first ammibo yesterday at Gamestop. I got the SSB Zelda one for my New 3ds xl I also got yesterday. Anyone know how these thing work?? I haven't used it yet. Lol


Zelda is quite a rare one, at least in the UK.


----------



## Ramza

It's the opposite in the US. Zelda is keeping the Mario amiibos company.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I live in Miami Florida which is a really big city full of GameStops. There were quite a bunch of ammibo's in the store including (Mario, Luigi, Peach, Villager, Pikachu, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Link and Zelda) I think those are the basic ones but I'm not sure. Zelda was obviously my favorite of the bunch and I only had enough money in my gamestop card for one so I just got the Zelda. I wanted Rosalina and Zero Suit Samus but I didn't see them sadly.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Zelda is quite a rare one, at least in the UK.



Really? I ordered her on Friday and it didn't really take any effort to find her and she cost around ?15 on the stores that did have her in stock (which thanks to GAME is pretty much the new RRP for Amiibo).

I ended up paying ?18 for her on Amazon, but that was just so the rest of my basket would qualify for free shipping as well (I was buying other stuff too).




DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I wanted Rosalina and Zero Suit Samus but I didn't see them sadly.



ZS Samus isn't released until the 16th (assuming that they release at the same time worldwide) so that's probably why you didn't see her.

The only way to currently get a Rosalina is by selling a kidney and giving your body to lord Satan.


----------



## lars708

Tao said:


> Really? I ordered her on Friday and it didn't really take any effort to find her and she cost around ?15 on the stores that did have her in stock (which thanks to GAME is pretty much the new RRP for Amiibo).
> 
> I ended up paying ?18 for her on Amazon, but that was just so the rest of my basket would qualify for free shipping as well (I was buying other stuff too).
> 
> 
> ZS Samus isn't released until the 16th (assuming that they release at the same time worldwide) so that's probably why you didn't see her.
> 
> The only way to currently get a Rosalina is by selling a kidney and giving your body to lord Satan.




Zelda really IS rare in Europe but got a slight restock here in The Netherlands too. But i am still happy that i got her in the first release because it took more than a half year to restock them ugh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i saw three Rosalina amiibo in my local toy store which weren't there a week ago. Is a restock happening?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> The only way to currently get a Rosalina is by selling a kidney and giving your body to lord Satan.


I have a Rosalina and Luma amiibo


----------



## Hyoshido

Tao said:


> ZS Samus isn't released until the 16th


It's the 11th in Japan, 26th for Europe, sometime in September for US.



JasonBurrows said:


> I have a Rosalina and Luma amiibo


Wanna list the rest of your collection too while you're at it?


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a Rosalina and Luma amiibo



Yea but you're missing a kidney and your soul belongs to the devil. That's how Rosalina ownership works.




Hyogo said:


> It's the 11th in Japan, 26th for Europe, sometime in September for US.



Yea, I just checked then.

The original release/pre-order date said 16th and I had it on a sticky note to remind me. I guess I better update the sticky note!



Doesn't Woolly World come out on the same day for the UK/Europe/both?


----------



## Hyoshido

Tao said:


> Yea, I just checked then.
> 
> The original release/pre-order date said 16th and I had it on a sticky note to remind me. I guess I better update the sticky note!
> 
> Doesn't Woolly World come out on the same day for the UK/Europe/both?


Did it? Never noticed that, just always thought it was the 26th when it was confirmed in Europe.

And yeah they do, along with the Woolly amiibo's too.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> Yea but you're missing a kidney


I hope not... I was actually born with only one functioning kidney... No joke.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I hope not... I was actually born with only one functioning kidney... No joke.



...I'm not sure if this has just proven my stupid theory or not.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> ...I'm not sure if this has just proven my stupid theory or not.


No kidding. I am 100% telling the truth.

I did not have a Rosalina amiibo back then... That was 25-26 years ago.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> No kidding. I am 100% telling the truth.
> 
> I did not have a Rosalina amiibo back then... That was 25-26 years ago.




It could have been a deposit?


*shrug*


----------



## JCnator

Nintendo of America has dropped a couple more CPSIA certificates this month. So far, both Silver Mario and Green Yarn Yoshi have received 2 months of production. Since they're relatively simple to mass-produce, they're not going to be extremely common, nor rare.

I also put up a positive review of Sheik amiibo, and I'm going to review the Splatoon amiibo soon due of the game's popularity and see if it's worth forking a fair amount of money on them.


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> Did it? Never noticed that, just always thought it was the 26th when it was confirmed in Europe.
> 
> And yeah they do, along with the Woolly amiibo's too.



It is June 26 btw, you can just say Europe since the UK, Europe and Australia (whilst having massive time zone differences) are one region for Nintendo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It apparently is "Europe and Australia" officially.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I only need one more amiibo after July 17th and I would have septupled my collection from Wave One.

November 28th 2014: 11 amiibo
July 17th 2015: 76 amiibo


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I only need one more amiibo after July 17th and I would have septupled my collection from Wave One.
> 
> November 28th 2014: 11 amiibo
> July 17th 2015: 76 amiibo



I so wish i was you right now, like seriously, i really envy you...


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I only need one more amiibo after July 17th and I would have septupled my collection from Wave One.
> 
> November 28th 2014: 11 amiibo
> July 17th 2015: 76 amiibo



You didn't have all 12 on the first day? You've lied to me...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Zelda is quite a rare one, at least in the UK.



That's nice, but they were asking for help on how amiibo work, not asking how rare it is. It's nice to see where your priorities lie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> It is June 26 btw, you can just say Europe since the UK, Europe and Australia (whilst having massive time zone differences) are one region for Nintendo.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It apparently is "Europe and Australia" officially.



Doesn't mean they have the same release dates tho.

Australia is getting yarn yoshi on the 25th and the amiibo on July 4th, whereas Europe is getting them all June 26th


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Amiibos hate me. I raged about the Splatoon Amiibos, but there was this six pack available on GameStop's website with Lucina, Charizard, Wario, Robin, Pacman, and Ness for like $77. My sister and I decided we'd go half on it, but when we added it to the cart it said my shopping cart was empty several times. I logged off and on the website, but this time it had completely disappeared from the search.


----------



## abby534534

Okay guys, do you think I should take the plunge and buy the Charizard amiibo for $17 online, or can I find a better deal elsewhere? I am conflicted... I wish I could see how good the amiibo looks in person before buying it. If it looked really nice, I would buy it without qualms. If it doesn't look as good, I am unsure if I should wait instead...


----------



## Amissapanda

abby534534 said:


> Okay guys, do you think I should take the plunge and buy the Charizard amiibo for $17 online, or can I find a better deal elsewhere? I am conflicted... I wish I could see how good the amiibo looks in person before buying it. If it looked really nice, I would buy it without qualms. If it doesn't look as good, I am unsure if I should wait instead...



I assume you mean from GameStop online?

Speaking from experience, GameStop has not disappointed me yet with a shipment. I can't speak for everyone, but they have sent me well-boxed, very nicely-painted amiibo in every shipment I've gotten from them so far. And that's about five shipments.

And if it's defective or doesn't meet your standards, you can always get a refund if it's within 30 days, I believe.


----------



## abby534534

Amissapanda said:


> I assume you mean from GameStop online?
> 
> Speaking from experience, GameStop has not disappointed me yet with a shipment. I can't speak for everyone, but they have sent me well-boxed, very nicely-painted amiibo in every shipment I've gotten from them so far. And that's about five shipments.
> 
> And if it's defective or doesn't meet your standards, you can always get a refund if it's within 30 days, I believe.



Yup, it's the Gamestop one. I would be okay paying $13 + tax, but I hate that the shipping bumps it up to $17. I've been staring at the page all afternoon and trying to decide if it's a silly use of money. But I love my pikachu amiibo and would like to think that charizard looks just as cool.


----------



## Amissapanda

abby534534 said:


> Yup, it's the Gamestop one. I would be okay paying $13 + tax, but I hate that the shipping bumps it up to $17. I've been staring at the page all afternoon and trying to decide if it's a silly use of money. But I love my pikachu amiibo and would like to think that charizard looks just as cool.



Well, it's your call in the end! You can always check for him in local stores that carry amiibo, as well. I saw him in my Wal-Mart last week. He's not really one of the "rare" amiibo, so you might be able to find him. Depends on where you are and how popular amiibo are in the area, though.


----------



## abby534534

Amissapanda said:


> Well, it's your call in the end! You can always check for him in local stores that carry amiibo, as well. I saw him in my Wal-Mart last week. He's not really one of the "rare" amiibo, so you might be able to find him. Depends on where you are and how popular amiibo are in the area, though.



I took the plunge and bought him. He's the first amiibo I've bought new! Yikes, this could lead to something dangerous...

You're right about one major thing though: if I don't like him, I'll just return him. And I am never bummed about having to go to Gamestop and look around.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Ugh, now my grandparents are enabling my Amiibo addiction  I came home from work yesterday to find a Yoshi Amiibo with a note apologising for not seeing me for a long time (whenever they offer to take my brother and I out I am always working) and saying that my brother said I didn't have this... So now I have 7 Amiibo, with Inkling girl set to arrive early next week, Luigi, Sheik and Bowser are meant to arrive today too... But I'm staying strong, no more Amiibo until next months pay cheque!


----------



## abby534534

Colour Bandit said:


> Ugh, now my grandparents are enabling my Amiibo addiction  I came home from work yesterday to find a Yoshi Amiibo with a note apologising for not seeing me for a long time (whenever they offer to take my brother and I out I am always working) and saying that my brother said I didn't have this... So now I have 7 Amiibo, with Inkling girl set to arrive early next week, Luigi, Sheik and Bowser are meant to arrive today too... But I'm staying strong, no more Amiibo until next months pay cheque!



Your grandparents are awfully sweet. It was also very thoughtful of them to make sure you didn't get a duplicate!

...can I adopt your grandparents?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I will have 76 amiibo including duplicates by July 17th.


----------



## Murray

JasonBurrows said:


> I will have 76 amiibo including duplicates by July 17th.



wow, which ones?


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I will have 76 amiibo including duplicates by July 17th.



just in case anyone forgot, this is his list of currently owned amiibo;

*Super Smash Bros. Collection*
Mario
Fox
Samus
Peach
Pikachu
Kirby
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Marth
Villager
Zelda
Link
Pit
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Diddy Kong
Luigi
Rosalina
Ike
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Bowser
Sonic
Mega Man
King Dedede
Meta Knight
Shulk
Pac Man
Ness
Wario
Charizard
Lucina
Robin
Jigglypuff
Greninja

*Super Mario Bros. Collection*
Mario
Luigi
Yoshi
Peach
Toad
Bowser

*Splatoon Collection*
Inkling Girl
Inkling Boy
Inkling Squid

These are his duplicate amiibo figures:

*Super Smash Bros. Collection*
Sonic the Hedgehog
Mega Man
Wario
Charizard
Jigglypuff

*Super Mario Bros. Collection*
Toad

*Splatoon Collection*
Inkling Girl
Inkling Boy
Inkling Squid


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> just in case anyone forgot, this is his list of currently owned amiibo;
> 
> *Super Smash Bros. Collection*
> Mario
> Fox
> Samus
> Peach
> Pikachu
> Kirby
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Yoshi
> Donkey Kong
> Marth
> Villager
> Zelda
> Link
> Pit
> Little Mac
> Captain Falcon
> Diddy Kong
> Luigi
> Rosalina
> Ike
> Lucario
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Sonic
> Mega Man
> King Dedede
> Meta Knight
> Shulk
> Pac Man
> Ness
> Wario
> Charizard
> Lucina
> Robin
> Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> 
> *Super Mario Bros. Collection*
> Mario
> Luigi
> Yoshi
> Peach
> Toad
> Bowser
> 
> *Splatoon Collection*
> Inkling Girl
> Inkling Boy
> Inkling Squid
> 
> These are his duplicate amiibo figures:
> 
> *Super Smash Bros. Collection*
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> Wario
> Charizard
> Jigglypuff
> 
> *Super Mario Bros. Collection*
> Toad
> 
> *Splatoon Collection*
> Inkling Girl
> Inkling Boy
> Inkling Squid



you haven't included preorders though!


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> you haven't included preorders though!



*Super Smash Bros. Collection*
Dark Pit
Dark Pit
Palutena
Palutena
Zero Suit Samus
Zero Suit Samus
Ganondorf
Ganondorf
Olimar
Olimar
Dr. Mario
Dr. Mario
Bowser Jr.
Bowser Jr.

*Yoshi's Wooly World Collection*
Green Yarn Yoshi
Green Yarn Yoshi
Pink Yarn Yoshi
Pink Yarn Yoshi
Light Blue Yarn Yoshi
Light Blue Yarn Yoshi


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> just in case anyone forgot, this is his list of currently owned amiibo;
> 
> *Super Smash Bros. Collection*
> Mario
> Fox
> Samus
> Peach
> Pikachu
> Kirby
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Yoshi
> Donkey Kong
> Marth
> Villager
> Zelda
> Link
> Pit
> Little Mac
> Captain Falcon
> Diddy Kong
> Luigi
> Rosalina
> Ike
> Lucario
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Sonic
> Mega Man
> King Dedede
> Meta Knight
> Shulk
> Pac Man
> Ness
> Wario
> Charizard
> Lucina
> Robin
> Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> 
> *Super Mario Bros. Collection*
> Mario
> Luigi
> Yoshi
> Peach
> Toad
> Bowser
> 
> *Splatoon Collection*
> Inkling Girl
> Inkling Boy
> Inkling Squid
> 
> These are his duplicate amiibo figures:
> 
> *Super Smash Bros. Collection*
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> Wario
> Charizard
> Jigglypuff
> 
> *Super Mario Bros. Collection*
> Toad
> 
> *Splatoon Collection*
> Inkling Girl
> Inkling Boy
> Inkling Squid





Jake. said:


> *Super Smash Bros. Collection*
> Dark Pit
> Dark Pit
> Palutena
> Palutena
> Zero Suit Samus
> Zero Suit Samus
> Ganondorf
> Ganondorf
> Olimar
> Olimar
> Dr. Mario
> Dr. Mario
> Bowser Jr.
> Bowser Jr.
> 
> *Yoshi's Wooly World Collection*
> Green Yarn Yoshi
> Green Yarn Yoshi
> Pink Yarn Yoshi
> Pink Yarn Yoshi
> Light Blue Yarn Yoshi
> Light Blue Yarn Yoshi


Thank you for the reminder, I'll be sure to forget these lists on the next page, so please, do remind me on the next page!


----------



## Colour Bandit

abby534534 said:


> Your grandparents are awfully sweet. It was also very thoughtful of them to make sure you didn't get a duplicate!
> 
> ...can I adopt your grandparents?



They are, I haven't seen them in person for months because of work and I was surprised they even got me something at all! And no, they already have enough grandkids!


----------



## JCnator

Here comes another CPSIA certificate, this time Dark Pit with only one month of production. If you ever want him, you'll need to be extremely lucky on placing a preorder or camp early before their launch day.

Also, a reddit user spotted 4 of the Wave 5 amiibo displaying in a Japanese store. Ganondorf, Zero Suit Samus, Palutena and Dark Pit (Black Pit in Japan) are shown. I'll have to admit that Palutena looks godly divine for a $12.99 figure.


----------



## Ramza

I sold a Gold Mario for $40. I'm 100% against scalping and my main intention was to trade it but the trade didn't happen, so I just sold it to break even on whatever I'm going to have to pay for a Jigglypuff.

I swear, getting a toy should not be this much work.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sheik, Luigi and Bowser arrived today, they are unboxed but the seller had bundled them all so tightly in bubble wrap I was worried I was going to damage Sheik 


Spoiler: Luigi, Sheik and Bowser











I also got another Amiibo surprise (this is the 3rd time ) this time Inkling Boy! He was sent from one Alex's (my bf) friends who was visiting from Leicester last week, I had 'looked after' her for one day while Alex was working, in her note with the Amiibo she said it wasn't fair that I had taken her out and spent money on her. Though this one is a repeat, the Splatoon Wii U bundle I have preordered from Nintendo comes with the Inkling Boy Amiibo, I think they do a bundle without an Amiibo so I'll cancel and buy that one...


Spoiler: Inkling Boy










All I can say is I really have generous family and friends :3


----------



## JasonBurrows

How many amiibo has everyone got on their preorder lists? I have checked and mine is 10 without duplicates and 20 with duplicates

Dark Pit x2, Palutena x2, Ganondorf x2, Zero Suit Samus x2, Yarn Yoshi Green, Yarn Yoshi Light-Blue, Yarn Yoshi Pink, Yarn Yoshi amiibo Trio Pack, Dr. Mario x2, Olimar x2, Bowser Jr. x2.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I only have the three yarn Yoshi, I would preorder ZS Samus, but I am hoping she will still be available after I have been paid since I need to save the rest of my money for an upcoming holiday.


----------



## Heyden

Found Lucina at EB games and I have so self control so I bought her. They also had Falcon, but his paint was horribly dark for some reason.
Still looking for WFT :/


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> How many amiibo has everyone got on their preorder lists?


None because preorders are for babies



Haydenn said:


> Found Lucina at EB games and I have so self control so I bought her. They also had Falcon, but his paint was horribly dark for some reason.
> Still looking for WFT :/


Eb games has WFT available online


----------



## Holla

Just ordered Toad from Amazon.ca since he just came in stock again! I haven't seen him anywhere around here since release and I held off since I don't like the Super Mario Series Bases but Toad is just too cute! Even better yet I got him for the old Canadian Amiibo price of $13.99 (it's more like $15.99 now since the poor dollar...)


----------



## Holla

Are people still seeing Charizard in stores (I can't find him online)? I heard he's not really all that rare. I'm hoping to get him and maybe Villager if NA gets a restock and if I get really lucky.


----------



## abby534534

Holla said:


> Are people still seeing Charizard in stores (I can't find him online)? I heard he's not really all that rare. I'm hoping to get him and maybe Villager if NA gets a restock and if I get really lucky.



Other people have said they've seen Charizard at Wal-mart, but I have not seen him in a single store. I ordered him from Gamestop when he was available at MSRP, although that option is no longer available.


----------



## Hyoshido

Hopefully my Inkling amiibo's come by today/tomorrow.


----------



## Boidoh

Bought a Rosalina amiibo for my sister.


----------



## Tao

Boidoh said:


> Bought a Rosalina amiibo for my sister.




A bunch more Rosalina Amiibo have just become available after their owners saw the unboxing video and had a cardiac arrest that you tainted the factory seal.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Boidoh said:


> Bought a Rosalina amiibo for my sister.


Nice unboxing video there Boidoh... I am not fazed though due to it being a non-UK English box of Rosalina... If you had an English version of Rosalina though... I would not know what to say, I would be absolutely speechless and upset.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Nice unboxing video there Boidoh... I am not fazed though due to it being a non-UK English box of Rosalina... If you had an English version of Rosalina though... I would not know what to say, I would be absolutely speechless and upset.



I do have an nib eu rosalina xD but i do not have much more lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> I do have an nib eu rosalina xD but i do not have much more lol


Awesome!


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome!



Oh by the way, since you are the amiibo know it all... do you know if the splatoon amiibo are going to be resocked? I NEED the inkling boy and girl xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Oh by the way, since you are the amiibo know it all... do you know if the splatoon amiibo are going to be resocked? I NEED the inkling boy and girl xD


GAME UK have restocked them recently.
http://www.game.co.uk/en/games/wii-u/splatoon/


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> GAME UK have restocked them recently.
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/games/wii-u/splatoon/



Oh cool! Thanks!


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Oh cool! Thanks!


My irl friend bought an Inkling Boy from there... He is now 55 away from having as many as I do now instead of 56... XD


----------



## lars708

lars708 said:


> Oh by the way, since you are the amiibo know it all... do you know if the splatoon amiibo are going to be resocked? I NEED the inkling boy and girl xD



Resocked.... seriously xD


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> My irl friend bought an Inkling Boy from there... He is now 55 away from having as many as I do now instead of 56... XD



He's 55 away from having as many as you? Why, which ones do you own?

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Cress

Tao said:


> He's 55 away from having as many as you? Why, which ones do you own?
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



NO!!!! REMEMBER THE DRINKING GAME JAKE MADE. WE'D ALL DIE.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> He's 55 away from having as many as you? Why, which ones do you own?
> 
> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



~Super Smash Bros. Collection~ *37*

Mario
Fox
Samus
Peach
Pikachu
Kirby
Wii Fit Trainer
Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Marth
Villager
Zelda
Link
Pit
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Diddy Kong
Luigi
Rosalina
Ike
Lucario
Toon Link
Sheik
Bowser
Sonic
Mega Man
King Dedede
Meta Knight
Shulk
Pac Man
Ness
Wario
Charizard
Lucina
Robin
Jigglypuff
Greninja

~Super Mario Bros. Collection~ *6*

Mario
Luigi
Yoshi
Peach
Toad
Bowser

~Splatoon Collection~ *3*

Inkling Girl
Inkling Boy
Inkling Squid

~Super Smash Bros. Collection~ *6*

Sonic
Mega Man
Wario
Bowser
Charizard
Jigglypuff

~Super Mario Bros. Collection~ *1*

Toad

~Splatoon Collection~ *3*

Inkling Girl
Inkling Boy
Inkling Squid

I believe all of those amiibo above should total 56.


----------



## Holla

JasonBurrows said:


> Nice unboxing video there Boidoh... I am not fazed though due to it being a non-UK English box of Rosalina... If you had an English version of Rosalina though... I would not know what to say, I would be absolutely speechless and upset.



*slowly raises hand* 

Ummm... I err unboxed an English Rosalina. xD 
Please don't shoot me! Haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rosalina is just too awesome to keep cooped up in a box forever.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> ~Super Smash Bros. Collection~ *37*
> 
> Mario
> Fox
> Samus
> Peach
> Pikachu
> Kirby
> Wii Fit Trainer
> Yoshi
> Donkey Kong
> Marth
> Villager
> Zelda
> Link
> Pit
> Little Mac
> Captain Falcon
> Diddy Kong
> Luigi
> Rosalina
> Ike
> Lucario
> Toon Link
> Sheik
> Bowser
> Sonic
> Mega Man
> King Dedede
> Meta Knight
> Shulk
> Pac Man
> Ness
> Wario
> Charizard
> Lucina
> Robin
> Jigglypuff
> Greninja
> 
> ~Super Mario Bros. Collection~ *6*
> 
> Mario
> Luigi
> Yoshi
> Peach
> Toad
> Bowser
> 
> ~Splatoon Collection~ *3*
> 
> Inkling Girl
> Inkling Boy
> Inkling Squid
> 
> ~Super Smash Bros. Collection~ *6*
> 
> Sonic
> Mega Man
> Wario
> Bowser
> Charizard
> Jigglypuff
> 
> ~Super Mario Bros. Collection~ *1*
> 
> Toad
> 
> ~Splatoon Collection~ *3*
> 
> Inkling Girl
> Inkling Boy
> Inkling Squid
> 
> I believe all of those amiibo above should total 56.




You have some on pre-order as well though, right?


----------



## Boidoh

Tao said:


> A bunch more Rosalina Amiibo have just become available after their owners saw the unboxing video and had a cardiac arrest that you tainted the factory seal.



LOL

It was my sister who as unboxing it though.


Also I got a Shulk amiibo for my self too. Never bothered to record it though.


----------



## Javocado

what a fckn beaut


----------



## Zane

Javocado said:


> what a fckn beaut



jesus take the wheel


----------



## Hyoshido

Squid kids Amiibo's came earlier, I still question my sanity on them though...



Javocado said:


> what a fckn beaut


Goddamn, can't wait to rip these beauts apart from their packaging when they get to the UK.


----------



## JCnator

We just got many more CPSIA updates courtesy of Nintendo of America, this time solely for restocking a fair amount of rare amiibo with one extra month of production. If you missed them the first time they were around, here's your chance!



Jigglypuff
Charizard
Ness
Lucario
Rosalina & Luma
Captain Falcon
Pit
Fox
Wii Fit Trainer
Villager


Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/39m12f/june_cpsia_updates_villager_wii_fit_trainer_fox/


----------



## abby534534

Yay for extra production months!

As a side note, I have a sincere question for Mr. Burrows. Do you ever have fleeting moments where you look at your amiibo and think "I probably shouldn't have gotten involved in the amiibo craze"? 

The only reason I ask is because I had a couple guys come out to my apartment today to install an air conditioner, and my amiibo were sitting out (also in the same room were Zelda posters). One of them made the comment "I used to like video games and stuff when I was younger" and I was very self-conscious and wondered why in the world I was buying plastic.


----------



## Tao

abby534534 said:


> The only reason I ask is because I had a couple guys come out to my apartment today to install an air conditioner, and my amiibo were sitting out (also in the same room were Zelda posters). One of them made the comment "I used to like video games and stuff when I was younger" and I was very self-conscious and wondered why in the world I was buying plastic.




You shouldn't feel bad for enjoying things just because a few builders don't like thing/are too self conscious to enjoy something they like anymore.


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> As a side note, I have a sincere question for Mr. Burrows. Do you ever have fleeting moments where you look at your amiibo and think "I probably shouldn't have gotten involved in the amiibo craze"?


Sometimes I do abby... I look at my collection and the collector in me thinks, oh god, I am gonna have to double up on ALL of them JUST to use them.


----------



## Hyoshido

Geez, just rip open the boxes already.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Sometimes I do abby... I look at my collection and the collector in me thinks, oh god, I am gonna have to double up on ALL of them JUST to use them.



*All* of them? Why, which ones do you have?


----------



## Heyden

The US gets Pit, Fox and Lucario restocks and Australia didn't
//australian tears


----------



## Cress

Haydenn said:


> The US gets Pit, Fox and Lucario restocks and Australia didn't
> //australian tears



You do remember how Marth restocks were like in the US, right? Every store got 0.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> The US gets Pit, Fox and Lucario restocks and Australia didn't
> //australian tears



Australia got a small wave 3 restock in like February iirc, which included lucario.


----------



## Holla

This is my current collection:





I am quite proud of it, and it's pretty crazy considering on Wave 1's launch date I could have cared less about Amiibo... Haha. I'm happy to say all of mine are from Canada (which is where I live) and all have been for regular price (I just about cried when I found a Rosalina who is my #1 fave character and Amiibo in Walmart). I chose which characters I wanted to get by only choosing my favourite characters and ones that I really like as there's no way I'm about to try to collect them all.  

In the future, according to the Amiibo that have already been released I'm hoping to get Charizard (I'm kicking myself for not picking him up the day I got Jigglypuff and the Splatoon set.) and if I get really lucky _MAYBE_ a Villager if Canada ever gets a restock. ^.^ Finger Crossed.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Only Kirby sadly :c I wanted to get captain falcon but he sold out really quickly and he is like 40 bucks now!


----------



## Zane

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You do remember how Marth restocks were like in the US, right? Every store got 0.



Restocks are gr8, you never know when or where they're gonna happen, if they even do


----------



## Tao

Holla said:


> I chose which characters I wanted to get by only choosing my favourite characters and ones that I really like as there's no way I'm about to try to collect them all.



I do this. I don't really see the point in having characters just for the sake of having characters. 

Even knowing how rare or common each amiibo is now, I would still rather take the common Kong's over a Shulk if given the choice since I actually like the Kong's (I demand Dixie Amiibo!)


----------



## Heyden

My friend got me a WFT in exchange for my Wario, yay


----------



## Javocado

In b4 I cave and import Ganon


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> In b4 I cave and import Ganon



Do it, do it, do it, do it.


----------



## JasonBurrows




----------



## Hyoshido

Well, looks like we've got Ryu and Roy to add to the list now.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Hyogo said:


> Well, looks like we've got Ryu and Roy to add to the list now.



I honestly thing adding Ryu is dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know when we actually get a restock of Villager and WTF in NA


----------



## Holla

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I honestly thing adding Ryu is dumb.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone know when we actually get a restock of Villager and WTF in NA


I'm wondering this too. I have searched all over the Internet and all I've seen is that Japan already got a restock and one is confirmed in the future for Europe, but there's no word on North America yet... I hope we do get a restock.


----------



## Tao

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I honestly thing adding Ryu is dumb.



;-;


Street Fighter was a one of the bigger 'system sellers' for Nintendo back in the day along with Megaman. On that account, it does make sense to add Ryu.
Though the Wii U isn't getting Street Fighter V since it's a Sony exclusive, so this is kind of advertising the PS4 in a way, which is dumb.


But whatever, I'll have a Ryu Amiibo


----------



## Jake

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know when we actually get a restock of Villager and WTF in NA





Holla said:


> I'm wondering this too. I have searched all over the Internet and all I've seen is that Japan already got a restock and one is confirmed in the future for Europe, but there's no word on North America yet... I hope we do get a restock.


Ninty NA said there's a WFT and Pit restock happening in the coming weeks. I think that's as close you've got to an actual date


----------



## Holla

Jake. said:


> Ninty NA said there's a WFT and Pit restock happening in the coming weeks. I think that's as close you've got to an actual date



No word on Villager though?


----------



## Jake

Holla said:


> No word on Villager though?



not that i know of but they'll probs announce it soon since reprints were done not that long ago


----------



## Boidoh

I caved in and bought from scalpers....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Splatoon-Am...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c4e056e


It couldn't be helped.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Boidoh said:


> I caved in and bought from scalpers....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Splatoon-Am...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c4e056e
> 
> 
> It couldn't be helped.


That sucks  I managed to snag a Inkling Squid in an auction for ?15, it is unboxed but I was surprised with the lack of bids on it. So I got all three Splatoon Amiibo for roughly their original price from Game (Most expensive was the Inkling girl but I got her from Japan) 
I'm surprised that with what happened with the Splatoon lorry in the UK that Nintendo hasn't made the Squid Amiibo available to buy separately...


----------



## Jake

new amiibo


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> new amiibo



But ZS Samus (and I think Ganondorf) comes out at the end of this month, not September. And Bowser Jr is next month.



I guess that still means they will technically be available in September, but their release is sooner than that.


----------



## Jake

Tao said:


> But ZS Samus (and I think Ganondorf) comes out at the end of this month, not September. And Bowser Jr is next month.



thats NA release date p sure, and falco is out in "holiday season" 

EU release date is september 25th







also there will be 2 ROB amiibo versions, a NES verison and a Famicon version. the black one is the western version, and the red is the japan version i think, so i dont think the west will get both of them.






and game and watch is 2D and interchangeable


----------



## abby534534

As I watched the amiibo presentation, all I could think about was JasonBurrow's poor wallet. 

The new amiibo look awesome though. I wonder how they will package game and watch.


----------



## Jake

abby534534 said:


> As I watched the amiibo presentation, all I could think about was JasonBurrow's poor wallet.
> 
> The new amiibo look awesome though. I wonder how they will package game and watch.



they'll probs display the default one and then shove the others in the hole where the booklet thing goes


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> thats NA release date p sure, and falco is out in "holiday season"
> 
> EU release date is september 25th



I assume UK/EU dates are for some reason different then, since I've just checked to make sure the dates haven't been changed again and Samus is still scheduled for 26/06 (unless GAME just haven't updated it, which won't surprise me)...Really don't see why the release dates are all so different on friggin' plastic toys.


They've put some extra effort into R.O.B and Game & Watch though. It almost makes me consider buying them.


----------



## Ramza

R.O.B. and G&W are my mainz! I knew they would have two versions of R.O.B. and the interchangeable poses for G&W just makes it even better!

It'll be easy to get a Japanese R.O.B. just from importing. I'm going to have to go through hell to get an American R.O.B. and G&W with all this stupid store exclusivity and the rise of scalpers.

I'm willing to beat down a scalper if I need to.


----------



## Jake

Ok so there is no amiibo set to release in august calling it now e3 will announce supper Mario series 2 (rosalina, DK and wario and maybe some other ****ers) set to release in august. U heard it here first


----------



## Tao

They'll announce the Mario Super Collection.

It's just Mario, all Mario. Mario in different power-up suits, classic 'Jumpman', Mario with different levels of detail on his dungarees, different characters from Nintendo re-imagined to be Mario, Mario reading the newspaper, Mario looking slightly disgruntled, Mario looking moderately disgruntled.


It will be fabulous.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> They'll announce the Mario Super Collection.
> 
> It's just Mario, all Mario. Mario in different power-up suits, classic 'Jumpman', Mario with different levels of detail on his dungarees, different characters from Nintendo re-imagined to be Mario, Mario reading the newspaper, Mario looking slightly disgruntled, Mario looking moderately disgruntled.


AND this is when I will stop collecting amiibo...


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> AND this is when I will stop collecting amiibo...




You mean, there's a limit to your thirst for plastic collectible NFC Nintendo figures!?


*speechless*


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> You mean, there's a limit to your thirst for plastic collectible NFC Nintendo figures!?
> 
> 
> *speechless*


Yep there sure is Tao.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just seen this leaked image floating around in the Nintendo tag on Tumblr




Apparently it was leaked by Nintendo of Spain (?) and shows a Mario Maker Amiibo and Animal Crossing Amiibo (Either a hint towards AC Wii U or just proper Amiibo for HHD)
Real or Fake? Who knows, all may be revealed at E3...


----------



## Lancelot

I havent got any of amiibo I am def getting ALL those ac ones. They look so good


----------



## Colour Bandit

They are really, really cute, I might buy a different stand for them with the grass pattern on :3 With the HHD cards I am planning to get doubles of each so I can have one of each to use and then one of each to put in a massive poster frame to display behind my other Amiibo.

For those curious the display stands I am buying/getting for my birthday are:
Normal display stand (in black) I like this one since it is much more customisable and can fit any space.
Splatoon stand, won't really fit in with the other stand but looks really nice with the Splatoon Amiibo.


----------



## Lancelot

Colour Bandit said:


> They are really, really cute, I might buy a different stand for them with the grass pattern on :3 With the HHD cards I am planning to get doubles of each so I can have one of each to use and then one of each to put in a massive poster frame to display behind my other Amiibo.
> 
> For those curious the display stands I am buying/getting for my birthday are:
> Normal display stand (in black) I like this one since it is much more customisable and can fit any space.
> Splatoon stand, won't really fit in with the other stand but looks really nice with the Splatoon Amiibo.



That splatoon stand on on point omg ;o; I want it


----------



## Javocado

I hope they bundle Falco and Fox with new StarFox!!!


----------



## abby534534

I got a new Jigglypuff today for $13! What an exciting and unexpected day.

Also, if those animal crossing amiibo are real.... they are soooo cute! My poor wallet. -_-


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> I hope they bundle Falco and Fox with new StarFox!!!



i think they will coz why else would they delay until holiday 2015 for no reason


----------



## Zane

Greninja and Meta Knight on amazon.de at the time of this post


----------



## Heyden

Palutena seems to be in good stock in Japan, followed by Ganondorf, Dark Pit and ZS Samus from what I've seen. I thought it would be the other way around...


----------



## strawberrywine

Rosalina and Luma has gotten a restock here, so finally gonna be able to pick one up.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Isabelle looks good!


----------



## Tao

ShinyYoshi said:


> Isabelle looks good!



I'm legit going to be stalking GAME and Nintendostore waiting for her to go up on pre-order.


----------



## Jake

a better look at the animal crossing amiibo


----------



## Zane

gdi Reese and Cyrus let me live


----------



## Hyoshido

Nintendo really don't want me saving my money, I'd love all of them except the ugly pink otter thing that's not Reese.


----------



## Cress

So it's been announced that there's over *100 amiibo cards* for HHD. And that's just Series 1. Let's see if JasonBurrws gets them all lol


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So it's been announced that there's over *100 amiibo cards* for HHD. And that's just Series 1. Let's see if JasonBurrws gets them all lol



Omg yes. I'm going to try and get them all xD. If they aren't very expensive. 


I REALLY want a Rosie card ^.^


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So it's been announced that there's over *100 amiibo cards* for HHD. And that's just Series 1. Let's see if JasonBurrws gets them all lol


Nope. I have my limits.

If I buy any kind of amiibo, I need to be able to see what I am getting beforehand... I am not fond of blind packs of cards as they REALLY put me off... The Kid Icarus Uprising AR Cards put me off. But I still had 202 of the 404 total.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> Nope. I have my limits. I'm not getting a single one.
> 
> If I buy any kind of amiibo, I need to be able to see what I am getting beforehand... I don't like blind packs of cards as they REALLY put me off... The Kid Icarus Uprising AR Cards put me off. But I still had 202 of the 404 total.



Really? Your not getting any of the cards?!
Why not? :0 I mean, if your getting the game then the cards must be useful. 




(Btw I'm jelly of your Inkling Girl Amiibo I want one really badly even though I don't have a Wii u xD)


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Really? Your not getting any of the cards?!
> Why not? :0 I mean, if your getting the game then the cards must be useful.
> 
> (Btw I'm jelly of your Inkling Girl Amiibo I want one really badly even though I don't have a Wii u xD)


I know I said I am not getting a single one earlier, but I may consider getting _a couple_ of them. 

But in all honestly, I have never ever liked blind packs of cards...


----------



## piichinu

I want all the yarn Yoshi amiibo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

piimisu said:


> I want all the yarn Yoshi amiibo



Same xD. They are so adorable!!! I want them even though I don't have Wii U xD


----------



## Tao

piimisu said:


> I want all the yarn Yoshi amiibo



I want them even more now that I've seen them properly, seen how big and cuddly they look 


Shame I'll probably never find the Pink or Blue ones...


----------



## Javocado

This is too much man. My wallet can't handle the sodomy.


----------



## Hyoshido

Watch, JasonBurrows will buy two Japanese ROB Amiibo's because of the color difference from the Western NES just to expand his collection.

I think we need his list again, can't remember what Amiibo's he has and what he has pre-ordered :/


----------



## Zane

o yeah Olimar amiibo has the yellow Pikmin 






i'd use the good **** meme but my computer cant display the emojis or whatever is in it


----------



## Jake

da **** apparently my target is getting 81 gold mario amiibo


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> da **** apparently my target is getting 81 gold mario amiibo



mine getting 50 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## strawberrywine

Spoiler
















??????


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> mine getting 50 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



mine >>>> urs 



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????


ye they are skylander/amiibo cross over announced at e3 yesterday


----------



## strawberrywine

burn them to ashes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????



OMG why did Nintendo partner with Skylanders, Skylanders has become a terrible game series


----------



## Murray

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG why did Nintendo partner with Skylanders, Skylanders has become a terrible game series



if you dont play skylanders they don't even matter


----------



## Tao

Murray said:


> if you dont play skylanders they don't even matter



There's enough people that buy Amiibo 'because Amiibo' for it to matter. 



Not that I personally care...I don't think people should be buying the amiibo for games they don't plan on actually buying in the first place. I just limits the already low stock for people that actually want to play that game and use those amiibo...But that's just me.


----------



## PinkWater

Y'know, I was planning on quitting Skylanders, but if they make a Lucas, Megaman, or Duck Hunt dog Skylander, sign me the hell up.


----------



## Heyden

EB Games AU has amiibo raised from $18 to $25

f*** EB games


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> EB Games AU has amiibo raised from $18 to $25
> 
> f*** EB games



it has place holder price tho i think they just ****ed up frrom yarn yoshi and put their prices for the new ones instead. AC and 8bit mario i would understand but putting smash prices up halfway through is dumb


----------



## Javocado

I'm gonna go a huntin' tomorrow for Samus, Donkey Kong, and Bowser aka the last pieces to my full Wave 1-4.
DK has been pretty bare as of late and Samus nearly invisible so hopefully luck is on my side tomorrow.
Bowser is a cake walk though.
Every time I go looking at amiibo, that coont is there haha.


----------



## Cress

I forgot to post that my Robin amiibo came in 2 days ago. It's so beautiful. ಥ_ಥ


----------



## JasonBurrows

Has anyone heard of the _rumoured_ Yarn Yoshi amiibo crisis in France?

*InB41stWorldProblems*


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> Has anyone heard of the _rumoured_ Yarn Yoshi amiibo crisis in France?
> 
> *InB41stWorldProblems*



Oop, what happened? ;o


----------



## JasonBurrows

Some French retailers are cancelling preorders due to destroyed stock.
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ly_world_amiibo_orders_due_to_destroyed_stock


----------



## Zane

rest in peace yarn yoshis


----------



## JasonBurrows

The issue regarding the Yarn Yoshi amiibo in France... I see that it is just Nintendo reaching Step 3...






I hope someone *unravels* this mystery soon...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> The issue regarding the Yarn Yoshi amiibo in France... I see that it is just Nintendo reaching Step 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone *unravels* this mystery soon...


Yarn doesn't unravel, it unstitches. Would've been funnier if u said "I hope someone can figure out this *stitch up* soon"


----------



## Amissapanda

Check your orders if you got Robin/Lucina from back-order at Amazon UK back in April! And likewise, many wave 5a orders are being prepared to be dispatched! (Palutena, Dark Pit, Ganondorf, etc.)


----------



## Heyden

Yarn Yoshi releases in 5 days along with Gold Mario but I only have $10 RIP
I also need to buy Duck Hunt and G&W preorders
And gather money to pay off my deposits for Palutena and Dark Pit

someone give me money pls

EDIT http://m.imgur.com/rjaOsnB
restocking samus and Dedede... buy no $


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Yarn Yoshi releases in 5 days along with Gold Mario but I only have $10 RIP
> I also need to buy Duck Hunt and G&W preorders
> And gather money to pay off my deposits for Palutena and Dark Pit
> 
> someone give me money pls
> 
> EDIT http://m.imgur.com/rjaOsnB
> restocking samus and Dedede... buy no $



i give u money (jk)

i wanna go to store just coz ive never seen fox or samus in the flesh  but if i go i will probs buy them + rosalina when i really dont care about any of them so i'll just wait until yarn yoshi releases and see what target has then


----------



## matt

I now own splatoon boy amiibo


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have _literally just_ received my first of two preordered Ganondorf amiibo in the mail today.

EDIT: Here is a video of a scalper...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EfKVjpFL_M


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I have _literally just_ received my *first of two preordered Ganondorf amiibo* in the mail today.
> 
> EDIT: *Here is a video of a scalper*...




Wait a minute...


I jest


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> 
> I jest


Not a scalper... I am not. I only want two of each... That's hardly scalping.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Not a scalper... I am not. I only want two of each... That's hardly scalping.



I know, I was just pulling ya' leg!

I know you usually buy one to use and one to leave in the packaging for all eternity to never feel the warm loving touch of human hands.


Rather than like 12 to sell without even knowing who 'Zero Samus Suit' is...That video made me cringe hard.


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> Not a scalper... I am not. I only want two of each... That's hardly scalping.


Even though you said you want to sell your collection for a high price when it's finished.


----------



## Tao

Hyogo said:


> Even though you said you want to sell your collection for a high price when it's finished.




**le gasp**


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Even though you said you want to sell your collection for a high price when it's finished.


Maybe one of them, but one set stays with me.
I will work out the average "market value" of each figure


----------



## Heyden

Lucario available online at Toys'R'Us Canada
http://t.toysrus.ca/skava/static/pr...main=http://www.toysrus.ca&productId=56661636


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Even though you said you want to sell your collection for a high price when it's finished.



Honestly, I'm going to laugh my butt off when people actually try to do this in the future. Because at that point, I don't think anyone is going to buy, especially not whole sets like that with some ridiculous "collector's value" set on them. Too many people are trying to collect them all to do just that, and thus the supply is going to be huge in comparison to the demand. : )


----------



## Javocado

Just snatched DK and Bowser and now I only need Samus from Wave 1-4 yee-haw! I knew it would come to this, though. I would always see her when I was out hunting but I never got her and now she is near invisible over here. :-|


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Honestly, I'm going to laugh my butt off when people actually try to do this in the future. Because at that point, I don't think anyone is going to buy, especially not whole sets like that with some ridiculous "collector's value" set on them. Too many people are trying to collect them all to do just that, and thus the supply is going to be huge in comparison to the demand. : )


There's people doing this for previous waves already and by god the prices are stupidly high! like "WAVE 1 AMIIBO'S WITH RARES" or whatever, I don't even think most of those collections as a whole have sold anyway because people are expecting to get away with so much moolah from them due to the rares :/

I mean, I have enough money to stoop down to Jason's level but I'm a casual collector of these things and ideally, they're the ones I'm really after, Hell, I don't like Zero Suit Samus as a character in Smash but I like Zero Suit Samus as a character (no surprise there lmao) in general so that's why I'm buying her Amiibo, not just because I can sell it on in the future and hope I make hella dank cash.


----------



## Zane

I got Peach today as a gift, her amiibo is actually really great I like it a lot. The size inconsistency is bugging me a little, I didn't notice it before but her head is HUGE compared to Zelda's and Marth's lol their faces could have looked so much better if their heads were that big :((((



Javocado said:


> Just snatched DK and Bowser and now I only need Samus from Wave 1-4 yee-haw! I knew it would come to this, though. I would always see her when I was out hunting but I never got her and now she is near invisible over here. :-|



This happened to me with Kirby, he's nowhere to be found here now. I've found friggin Metaknight but still no Kirby


----------



## Rasha

the only amiibo I have is the mario one from mario party 10 LOL
but I'm very interested in the skylander bowser amiibo, it's so freaking cool to play as bowser in skylanders ^^


----------



## JasonBurrows

Regarding the Skylanders Bowser and Donkey Kong, obviously I don't own the trademark, but I am coining the word "amiibolanders"

I am waiting to receive my second Ganondorf amiibo, two Palutena amiibo, two Zero Suit Samus amiibo, two Dark Pit amiibo, Yarn Yoshi Green amiibo, Yarn Yoshi Light-Blue amiibo, Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo and the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack.


----------



## Tao

R-Cookies said:


> the only amiibo I have is the mario one from mario party 10 LOL
> but I'm very interested in the skylander bowser amiibo, it's so freaking cool to play as bowser in skylanders ^^



Yea, I can't wait for those  I want the DK one more (even though he looks derpy) but I'm so hyped for Bowser as well! 
It's good timing since I was actually planning to try out Skylanders and see what it's like, so this announcement has pretty much just forced me to follow through with that.


Though I'm still waiting for a dedicated Amiibo game in the same vein of Skylanders/Disney Infinity. I just don't get why it's not actually a thing yet.




JasonBurrows said:


> Regarding the Skylanders Bowser and Donkey Kong, obviously I don't own the trademark, but I am coining the word "amiibolanders"



I'm coining 'Skymiibo'.


----------



## Javocado

Zane said:


> no Kirby




Same haha.
I went to 6 stores yesterday and no Kirby.
I managed to get the last one at TRU when I went to preorder Greninja though so holla.


----------



## JCnator

Took me a long while, but the Splatoon amiibo review is up!

Does anyone begin being burnt out on getting more amiibo? I sure feel like it because Nintendo didn't make the most out of them as of now, yet they continue churning out a lot of those bad boys due of the overwhelming popularity.


----------



## Javocado

Yeah the AC amiibo line is really pushing the limit lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

I received one of my two Palutena amiibo today. It has been delivered three days early!


----------



## strawberrywine

Called my local Toys R Us and apparently they're restocking Robin and Lucina, too bad I remembered that I don't have money, like, at all


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> I received one of my two Palutena amiibo today. It has been delivered three days early!


*Slow clap* Woo


----------



## abby534534

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Does anyone begin being burnt out on getting more amiibo? I sure feel like it because Nintendo didn't make the most out of them as of now, yet they continue churning out a lot of those bad boys due of the overwhelming popularity.



I will only be getting amiibo from the smash series that appeal to me. Unless they come out with more LOZ amiibo (like for Hyrule Warriors or something), I likely won't be getting any more.

I do think, like you mentioned, Nintendo will finally get their production levels high enough and flood the market with amiibo just as everybody becomes burnt out.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just had my Green Yarn Yoshi amiibo and Light Blue Yarn Yoshi amiibo despatched.


----------



## Heyden

Samus, Marth, Dedede, Rosalina, Greninja, Fox, Jigglypuff, Falcon still online at Target.com.au


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have found a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo for under ?15.00 with postage...

I am not allowed to reveal where I have found this special offer for a Holy Trinity amiibo, but I am not able to purchase it as I have not got enough to buy it right now. *sad face*


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I have found a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo for under ?15.00 with postage...
> 
> *I am not allowed to reveal where I have found this special offer* for a Holy Trinity amiibo, but I am not able to purchase it as I have not got enough to buy it right now. *sad face*




...Then why mention it?


I mean, it's not even bragging if you're not buying it yourself (though it could be bragging?...I dunno), so it's just rubbing salt in the wound for anybody would want it that they can't have it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Tao said:


> ...Then why mention it?
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not even bragging if you're not buying it yourself (though it could be bragging?...I dunno), so it's just rubbing salt in the wound for anybody would want it that they can't have it.



He wants to make sure people don't buy them all before he gets enough money to buy them all himself.


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> I have found a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo for under ?15.00 with postage...
> 
> I am not allowed to reveal where I have found this special offer for a Holy Trinity amiibo, but I am not able to purchase it as I have not got enough to buy it right now. *sad face*



I was gonna say you can get WFT for less than that from JPN but I forgot you only like UK amiibos
& how come you cant reveal your secret watering hole!! >:0


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Samus, Marth, Dedede, Rosalina, Greninja, Fox, Jigglypuff, Falcon still online at Target.com.au



I bought rosalina yesterday and idek why fml


----------



## Tao

ShinyYoshi said:


> He wants to make sure people don't buy them all before he gets enough money to buy them all himself.



Well, yea...But:



Tao said:


> ...Then why mention it?


----------



## Jake

Tao said:


> Well, yea...But:



If you are asking yourself why JB mentions anything about amiibo in this thread at all then I fear for your future intelligence


----------



## Tao

Does anybody remember that episode of the Powerpuff Girls with that guy that collects Powerpuff Girls merchandise and ends up kidnapping the Powerpuff Girls?




			
				 PPG Wiki said:
			
		

> Lenny Baxter is a comic book geek and appears in the episode "Collect Her". In this episode, he is a huge Powerpuff Girls nerd. This is due to the fact he owns every piece of Powerpuff Girls merchandise. He refuses to open the packages because he claims that would destroy all their value. His only revealed weakness is that if he hears a box tear open, he will start to act as if he had lost all his energy.




You can probably see where I'm going with this...But to keep on topic;


ZS Samus and Green Yarn Yoshi should be here this week. That's pretty neat. I just hope Samus doesn't have big dopey sausage fingers like Zelda.


----------



## piichinu

why does the UK get the yarn yoshi amiibo so early? i never rly understood that


----------



## Jake

piimisu said:


> why does the UK get the yarn yoshi amiibo so early? i never rly understood that



bcos UK has decent online shipping so people usually get their orders early if they order online


----------



## Cress

piimisu said:


> why does the UK get the yarn yoshi amiibo so early? i never rly understood that



They don't get it early, North America just gets it so late. Everywhere else gets them in June or July, NA gets them in October. -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also here's all my Smash amiibos minus Luigi!  (He just doesn't fit, he's with my Mario Party and Splatoon amiibos.)


Spoiler: Because some people don't want to see a huge picture


----------



## Heyden

They're stocking the same Target stores in Sydney as last time with Villager, WFT, etc. I live near none :/ I have to rely on EB Games... I can't order online because my dads credit card won't work fml


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> They're stocking the same Target stores in Sydney as last time with Villager, WFT, etc. I live near none :/ I have to rely on EB Games... I can't order online because my dads credit card won't work fml



when i went to get rosalina yesterday they had like all the old restocks again except for like ness just like get of ur butt and make the trip yolo


beat the bomb has pit, lucario and toon link available for pre order (with a due date of 26/6/2015), so they'll probably be the next ones restocked here


...and i was right

Nintendo AU NZ ‏@NintendoAUNZ 2m2 minutes ago

Look who have been returning to store shelves from this week! Check in store at your local retailer for availability.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have literally just recieved one of my two Zero Suit Samus amiibo.


----------



## matt

I will be purchasing all Animal Crossing Amiibo figures and cards


----------



## JasonBurrows

GAME are currently processing my order of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack and ShopTo are currently processing my Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> GAME are currently processing my order of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack and ShopTo are currently processing my Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo.



That's brilliant . :-D


----------



## Hyoshido

Uhm, has anyone ordered the wave 5 Amiibo's from GAME? It says my pre-orders are canceled for somereason and I'm curious why :/ I pre-ordered just before June so it's not like they don't have any in stock.

Was really looking forward to getting Dark Pit :/


----------



## matt

Hyogo said:


> Uhm, has anyone ordered the wave 5 Amiibo's from GAME? It says my pre-orders are canceled for somereason and I'm curious why :/ I pre-ordered just before June so it's not like they don't have any in stock.
> 
> Was really looking forward to getting Dark Pit :/



Good thing I don't preorder from game


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Uhm, has anyone ordered the wave 5 Amiibo's from GAME? It says my pre-orders are canceled for somereason and I'm curious why :/ I pre-ordered just before June so it's not like they don't have any in stock.
> 
> Was really looking forward to getting Dark Pit :/


Check your PMs like now Hyogo. 
Stop checking this and hurry... I sent you a link to a Dark Pit that might sell out soon...


----------



## Hyoshido

@Jason, Thanks but no thanks, I don't wanna spend more than ?15 each.

I've sent GAME an e-mail via contact and redid my pre-orders after checking my card details are right, which they are and I definitely have the right amount of funds so if it's canceled randomly again, I have no clue what's happening.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> @Jason, Thanks but no thanks, I don't wanna spend more than ?15 each.
> 
> I've sent GAME an e-mail via contact and redid my pre-orders after checking my card details are right, which they are and I definitely have the right amount of funds so if it's canceled randomly again, I have no clue what's happening.


Oh I hope you definitely can get Dark Pit.

I have Ganondorf, Palutena, Dark Pit AND Zero Suit Samus from GAME where they have already debited the money for today.


----------



## r a t

Hyogo said:


> Uhm, has anyone ordered the wave 5 Amiibo's from GAME? It says my pre-orders are canceled for somereason and I'm curious why :/ I pre-ordered just before June so it's not like they don't have any in stock.
> 
> Was really looking forward to getting Dark Pit :/



Did they send you an email saying they were cancelled? If so then did they explain why? They're still available to purchase on their website so it's a bit odd that they were cancelled :/ 

If this happens to olimar then I'm going to find somewhere else to purchase amiibos from, tbh I don't fully trust them after the 'missing splatoon stock lorry' - sounds like a cover up for mucking up pre-orders.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Antlers said:


> Did they send you an email saying they were cancelled? If so then did they explain why? They're still available to purchase on their website so it's a bit odd that they were cancelled :/
> 
> If this happens to olimar then I'm going to find somewhere else to purchase amiibos from, tbh I don't fully trust them after the 'missing splatoon stock lorry' - sounds like a cover up for mucking up pre-orders.


My Wave 5 amiibo have all been debited and are due to despatch. So I am wondering what may be up with Hyogo's order...


----------



## Hyoshido

Antlers said:


> Did they send you an email saying they were cancelled? If so then did they explain why? They're still available to purchase on their website so it's a bit odd that they were cancelled :/
> 
> If this happens to olimar then I'm going to find somewhere else to purchase amiibos from, tbh I don't fully trust them after the 'missing splatoon stock lorry' - sounds like a cover up for mucking up pre-orders.


Just said the thing was canceled due to an error with payment, somehow my card details got messed up? idk, I've re-entered them and tried again, if it fails again then I have NO idea because I just made a successful payment to a game I play.



JasonBurrows said:


> My Wave 5 amiibo have all been debited and are due to despatch. So I am wondering what may be up with Hyogo's order...


Same response to Antlers, I have no idea but I can most likely assume the card was messed somehow?
If I wait an hour or a few and if it stays as "Unshipped" because it changed to "Canceled" within an hour when I tried again earlier without editing my card, then I think it should go through, maybe I'd just get em a day later or something :/


----------



## JasonBurrows

GAME has despatched my Zero Suit Samus amiibo.


----------



## Hyoshido

GAME canceled it again eughhhh

Going in and buying Dark Pit, Palutena and Ganon from Shopto.net instead, shamefully I was a little too late for the dispatch for today but eh, have to ditch ZSS because I aint spending nearly ?80.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> GAME canceled it again eughhhh


Wow... honestly wow...

Not only are GAME shipping all of mine and my Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack, I asked for two of those Inkling Hats and they are sending me two in the post tomorrow as well...

GAME are SO odd.........


----------



## r a t

Hyogo said:


> GAME canceled it again eughhhh
> 
> Going in and buying Dark Pit, Palutena and Ganon from Shopto.net instead, shamefully I was a little too late for the dispatch for today but eh, have to ditch ZSS because I aint spending nearly ?80.



Really??? ;_; Ugghh that sucks, its silly how the order had been fine up until today - like it's really last minute of GAME to say something to you about it?

I was going to suggest maybe trying a different credit card (if you have one) but it's a bit late now :I Hopefully Shopto.net are more reliable. I don't blame you for ditching zss, you're not missing out on that nasty hair lmao


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just out of curiosity... Does anyone here actually own a Merth amiibo?


----------



## Spongebob

Wait are there wave 5 pre orders in America right now


----------



## Cress

Spongebob said:


> Wait are there wave 5 pre orders in America right now



lol no. That means they would actually have to make and sell them, and why would they do that?


----------



## Jake

lol target sells amiibo for $17 but they are selling gold mario at the RRP of $17.95 they just wanna milk that exclusive and get as much $$$ as possible

also they added a "limit of 1 color each per customer' for yarn yoshi and a '1 figure per customer' for the wave 5 (whatever ganondorf is in) amiibo. which is kinda dumb b/cos a) amiibo dont really sell out here after 5 mins, it takes like a few days, and b) at my target they sell amiibo at electronics counter so i can just buy what i need at electronics counter and then go put amiibo in my car and then go back to target (coz electronics counter is usually empty anyway) and then buy rest of amiibo at front counter coz they r dumb #exploits

also **** u target ur selling yarn yoshi bundle for $79 but big w has it for $69 rip im breaking up with u


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received the following amiibo today. Dark Pit and Yarn Yoshi Green.

I now have 41 out of the 50 amiibo in the Super Smash Bros. Collection.
That is basically 82% of the entire set right now.


----------



## Javocado

Just waiting for them Wave 5 deets for Dark Pit and Palutena anytime now :|


----------



## Colour Bandit

For people in the UK, I just got an email from the official Nintendo store saying that they are going to be restocking select amiibo this week, they didn't say which ones but either way they are good value for money at ?10.99 each versus the ?14.99 at Game and you get free delivery for orders over ?20, though they are limiting it to one of each amiibo per customer. Also they only ship wishing the UK!


----------



## Hyoshido

Colour Bandit said:


> For people in the UK, I just got an email from the official Nintendo store saying that they are going to be restocking select amiibo this week, they didn't say which ones but either way they are good value for money at ?10.99 each versus the ?14.99 at Game and you get free delivery for orders over ?20, though they are limiting it to one of each amiibo per customer. Also they only ship wishing the UK!


Damn, I'll have to have a look and see what one's they're stocking up, would love me Jigglypuff or Greninja.


----------



## Tao

Colour Bandit said:


> For people in the UK, I just got an email from the official Nintendo store saying that they are going to be restocking select amiibo this week, they didn't say which ones but either way they are good value for money at ?10.99 each versus the ?14.99 at Game and you get free delivery for orders over ?20, though they are limiting it to one of each amiibo per customer. Also they only ship wishing the UK!



I saw this :3 I'm skint till Monday now though, so hopefully if any I want get a restock I still have a shot at it! Even if I don't, it at least puts a few more into circulation 


A few of them have 'due to dispatch' above them (where it usually says 1-per customer) on the store page. Could this not be showing which are getting restocked? It's above all the Fire Emblem characters and Kirby. I'm not sure what it means otherwise.
I hope it's not an indication. Just stocking Fire Emblem characters randomly Kirby would be pretty lame. Needs me a Dedede!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Tao said:


> A few of them have 'due to dispatch' above them (where it usually says 1-per customer) on the store page. Could this not be showing which are getting restocked? It's above all the Fire Emblem characters and Kirby. I'm not sure what it means otherwise.



I doubt it, the date is for the 16th June, it's the 24th now. They probably will be restocked but I don't think that is a definite sign, it's most likely they were from a differently restock or the Fire Emblem characters could be from the Code Name Steam bundles- they have the same 'due to dispatch Tuesday 16th June' above them- and Kirby from the Rainbow paintbrush bundle- again also has the same due to dispatch.


----------



## Tao

Colour Bandit said:


> I doubt it, the date is for the 16th June, it's the 24th now. They probably will be restocked but I don't think that is a definite sign, it's most likely they were from a differently restock or the Fire Emblem characters could be from the Code Name Steam bundles- they have the same 'due to dispatch Tuesday 16th June' above them- and Kirby from the Rainbow paintbrush bundle- again also has the same due to dispatch.




I wasn't entirely sure. I just wondered what it was more than anything since it seemed odd (especially since the date is like a week old).

I just hope for an entire restock though. I just want to pick the few up that I want for ?11 rather than ?15+.


----------



## Ste

I've got the Yoshi amiibo at the moment ^.^
Hoping to buy Rosalina,  Zero Suit Samus, Link and Zelda in the future!


----------



## Jake

"green", "light blue" and "pink" yea rite more like grass green, turquoise and fluorescent pink


----------



## Heyden

its too rainy to go to target, I'll go tomorrow
apparently my target still have 10 of each of the yoshis and 30 gold mario so all is good I hope


----------



## Yui Z

Jake. said:


> "green", "light blue" and "pink" yea rite more like grass green, turquoise and fluorescent pink



The pink one looks more like a flamingo.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well regarding GAME's issues, apparently I've been charged 3 times, that's ?180 for 12 Amiibo's (3 Dark Pits, 3 Palutena's, 3 Ganon's and 3 ZSS) so if all 12 (or atleast the original 4) aren't here by Monday, I'll contact GAME regarding a refund, because ?180's just too goddamn much to lose right now for something that especially isn't my fault.

On the brighter side though, shopto.net was the reliable place and my Amiibo's just came today from them, missing ZSS because they're more expensive over on shopto and ZSS wasn't top priority.





I very much doubt GAME will send 12 though since I'm sure they'll be an arse about the whole 1 amiibo figure per customer junk so eitherway, I'm most likely going to be a butt about a refund, I'm still waiting on their reply to my support ticket.


----------



## abby534534

Hyogo: If things don't pan out, I think you have every right to "be a butt" with customer service. That's a lot of money!


----------



## Hyoshido

abby534534 said:


> Hyogo: If things don't pan out, I think you have every right to "be a butt" with customer service. That's a lot of money!


Hopefully I get a good apology too, this is messed up ;_;

Also took advantage of the UK Amiibo site, ordered WFT, Kirby, Luigi and Charizard, they have Captain Falcon on there still in stock I believe so, So if you're in the UK, NAB EM.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Any news about the Palutena amiibo?


----------



## Zane

as of this morning i have finally gotten preorders on all the amiibos I wanted, the nightmare is over. *declares bankruptcy* 
ok but i actually still need to find kirby gfdi


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just looked around at all the retailers that had a restock today and I have managed to purchase a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, a Kirby amiibo, a Captain Falcon amiibo, a Zelda amiibo and a Shulk amiibo today.

I will say that all of those amiibo are my second ones of each figure.

*EDIT: I have just scored a Marth amiibo now.*


----------



## Flop

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just looked around at all the retailers that had a restock today and I have managed to purchase a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, a Kirby amiibo, a Captain Falcon amiibo, a Zelda amiibo and a Shulk amiibo today.
> 
> I will say that all of those amiibo are my second ones of each figure.
> 
> *EDIT: I have just scored a Marth amiibo now.*


Marth isn't particularly rare at this point.  He sells pretty low now.


----------



## Cress

Flop said:


> Marth isn't particularly rare at this point.  He sells pretty low now.



Do you think anything is rare for Jason?


----------



## Javocado

Hyogo said:


> Well
> Check out my Ganon m8




damn son 
he looks hella fly

can't wait to get my hands and anus  on one


----------



## Chris

Newest additions to my collection are the green yarn Yoshi, Palutena, Dark Pit.  












That's my Smash collection complete now. Don't intend to buy any more.


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> Newest additions to my collection are the green yarn Yoshi, Palutena, Dark Pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my Smash collection complete now. Don't intend to buy any more.



no ganon though 
2/10

but they all look hella nice
can't wait for that NA release


----------



## Cress

Tina said:


> Newest additions to my collection are the green yarn Yoshi, Palutena, Dark Pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my Smash collection complete now. Don't intend to buy any more.



brb importing Yarn Yoshi amiibos because I can't wait 4 months.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Tina said:


> Newest additions to my collection are the green yarn Yoshi, Palutena, Dark Pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my Smash collection complete now. Don't intend to buy any more.



That Yarn Yoshi is far too adorable for its own good. I think I want one.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I received two Ganondorf amiibo, two Palutena amiibo, two Dark Pit amiibo, two Zero Suit Samus amiibo, two Yarn Yoshi Green amiibo, two Yarn Yoshi Light Blue amiibo and two Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo this week.

I bought a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, Kirby amiibo, Zelda amiibo and a Captain Falcon amiibo.
I also bought a Shulk amiibo, Marth amiibo and a King Dedede amiibo.

I am collecting the Shulk amiibo, Marth amiibo and King Dedede amiibo tomorrow.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> I received two Ganondorf amiibo, two Palutena amiibo, two Dark Pit amiibo, two Zero Suit Samus amiibo, two Yarn Yoshi Green amiibo, two Yarn Yoshi Light Blue amiibo and two Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo this week.
> 
> I bought Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, Kirby amiibo, Zelda amiibo and a Captain Falcon amiibo from the restock.
> I bought Shulk amiibo, Marth amiibo and a King Dedede amiibo from the restock.
> 
> I am collecting the Shulk amiibo, Marth amiibo and King Dedede amiibo tomorrow.



You said amiibo 17 times calm down
I see u tryna to spike your bell count dweeb


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> You said amiibo 17 times calm down
> I see u tryna to spike your bell count dweeb


Not really... I actually lost some Bells editing the post.


----------



## Heyden

I'm gonna start selling the ones I don't want like Martha and Mario oops


----------



## Cam1

I picked up my first two a while ago, but just recieved them today (got one on ebay and the other was picked up while I was away): Ike and Samus.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> I'm gonna start selling the ones I don't want like Martha and Mario oops


Who is Martha? I have not got that character in my collection of 70 amiibo (as of yesterday)


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> Who is Martha? I have not got that character in my collection of 70 amiibo (as of yesterday)



How can you not know of the Martha amiibo, mr "amiibo-know-it-all-guy"??


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> Who is Martha? I have not got that character in my collection of 70 amiibo (as of yesterday)



He meant Marth.


----------



## Mioki

So I decided to import Zero Suit and Captain Falcon. Still waiting on them to get here. Seems like they're gonna push the latest possible date for shipping.

I thought I was done, but now I want Lucas and Roy. orz

Also, those yarn Yoshi are so darn cute.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I just need to acquire a second one of each of these and I will have duplicates of all the rare amiibo.

9. Villager
16. Little Mac
17. Pit
29. Meta Knight
30. Robin
31. Lucina
34. Ness
35. PAC-MAN
36. Greninja


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> Who is Martha? I have not got that character in my collection of 70 amiibo (as of yesterday)



Martha is the rock princess in Mario ofc


----------



## Azza

I've currently got 8 amiibo now :3
1. Villager
2. Mario
3. Pikachu
4. Bowser
5. Inkling squid
6. Inkling boy
7. Inkling girl
8. Gold mario
I still haven't opened the gold mario yet. Not because I'm a collector or anything, just because it really doesn't have that much functionality. I have mario party 10 but I haven't tried amiibos with it. Luckily I have had no trouble finding the amiibos that I want :3


----------



## Lancelot

Yesterday I was in my local GAME store.

There was *2* Lucina amiibo and 1 Ike amiibo.

I had no money. Im sad. 



Spoiler


----------



## Rasha

Jake. said:


> "green", "light blue" and "pink" yea rite more like grass green, turquoise and fluorescent pink



too bad those 3 together cost $108 where I live, not expensive at all


----------



## Cress

R-Cookies said:


> too bad those 3 together cost $108 where I live, not expensive at all



$144 for me. :_(


----------



## Hyoshido

Nintendo said I'd get my meebs within 2-3 days, I get em today which is just 1.
Free postage too \o/

Kirby's meeb is so noice!


----------



## BellGreen

I only have Villager, Link, and Yoshi. I'm mainly focusing on getting at least one character I really like from each series that I also really like, since I know I'd take forever to train them anyway. I'm glad I got Villager on launch day, I almost got Link instead. I should have kept Villager boxed up but thanks to the metal strip at the bottom I wouldn't be able to use them anyway.
I saw a Sonic amiibo at GameStop and it was the only one left. I had enough money but I really wanted to save the money for an FE character :/ The amiibo selection wherever I go is ALWAYS poor. I must go on the worst days or something


----------



## ExpertFan

I have 15 (used to have 18) and I keep them all in their packaging (except for Mario). Just recently I got the Villager re-printed because that was the one that I've always wanted to get  I have seen Little Mac once or twice and at the start of wave 1, I got a glimps of the rare villager. At the time I didn't think it'd be that rare, but that was the biggest mistake of my life! xD


----------



## inkling

Will they ever restock amiibos? Its my birthday month so now I can buy a couple and I really want Ness. But all I can find is the over priced Japan import on amazon


----------



## matt

I have emailed a local retailer asking them to get me a villager amiibo


----------



## inkling

Thats a good idea.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now managed to find, secure AND order a UK English box Ness amiibo for ?17.99.

*EDIT #1: I have just won a Villager amiibo (1st Edition) on eBay for ?21.00.*

*EDIT #2: I just need another 22 more Super Smash Bros. amiibo and I would have doubled the entire set of all currently released amiibo.*

*inb4Taoasksmewhich22Ineed*


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Hey, for those of you who have Yoshi's Woolly World and have started to unlock the Amiibo designs- I'm thinking of expanding my collection to get a few more. Are there any you'd advise to keep an eye out for due to the design unlocked?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Hey, for those of you who have Yoshi's Woolly World and have started to unlock the Amiibo designs- I'm thinking of expanding my collection to get a few more. Are there any you'd advise to keep an eye out for due to the design unlocked?


Sonic the Hedgehog gets you a really cool looking costume and he is not silly priced rare... At least not in the UK, but I have no idea about other countries/regions.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

All right. I'll keep an eye out for him, thank you.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> All right. I'll keep an eye out for him, thank you.


What country/region are you from and I may be able to try and help you? (Depending if you can order online or whether you can only buy in store)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

JasonBurrows said:


> What country/region are you from and I may be able to try and help you? (Depending if you can order online or whether you can only buy in store)



I'm also in the UK. I'd rather buy in-store if I can help it, seeing as I hate waiting for packages. I always worry that they might be delivered when I'm still asleep or not even home.

But thank you for your help.


----------



## Tao

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Hey, for those of you who have Yoshi's Woolly World and have started to unlock the Amiibo designs- I'm thinking of expanding my collection to get a few more. Are there any you'd advise to keep an eye out for due to the design unlocked?



Out of the Amiibo I own, there's no designs I would actually see myself ever using for YYW. DK is probably my favorite though since his skin transfers to Yoshi the best IMO (at least from the ones I own).

I was planning on getting Bowser Amiibo soon anyway since Bowser is bae, but I've decided to get him next since the skin transfers pretty well onto Yoshi. Looks like a little woolly Bowser 




JasonBurrows said:


> I have now managed to find, secure AND order a UK English box Ness amiibo for ?17.99.
> 
> *EDIT #1: I have just won a Villager amiibo (1st Edition) on eBay for ?21.00.*
> 
> *EDIT #2: I just need another 22 more Super Smash Bros. amiibo and I would have doubled the entire set of all currently released amiibo.*
> 
> *inb4Taoasksmewhich22Ineed*



Which Amiibo will you have?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> Which Amiibo will you have?


Do you mean which ones do I need to have a boxed and unboxed Super Smash Bros. Collection?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Tao said:


> Out of the Amiibo I own, there's no designs I would actually see myself ever using for YYW. DK is probably my favorite though since his skin transfers to Yoshi the best IMO (at least from the ones I own).
> 
> I was planning on getting Bowser Amiibo soon anyway since Bowser is bae, but I've decided to get him next since the skin transfers pretty well onto Yoshi. Looks like a little woolly Bowser



All right. Maybe I'll look into getting him, too.

I'd definitely advise it. I used mine on it, and it looks surprisingly adorable.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Do you mean which ones do I need to have a boxed and unboxed Super Smash Bros. Collection?



I think I speak for everybody when I say "both".




Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> All right. Maybe I'll look into getting him, too.
> 
> I'd definitely advise it. I used mine on it, and it looks surprisingly adorable.



I'm tempted to wait until I have him to finish the game so I can do the rest as a Woolly Bowser 

I'm curious to see whether or not Bowser.Jr will be pretty much the same thing or not. I would guess he will be.


----------



## Amissapanda

Tao said:


> I think I speak for everybody when I say "both".



No. No, _definitely not_. Not in the slightest. Not the tiniest bit.



inkling said:


> Will they ever restock amiibos? Its my birthday month so now I can buy a couple and I really want Ness. But all I can find is the over priced Japan import on amazon



Yes, actually. Nintendo claims they're in the process of doing so. Some of those getting a restock that were mentioned are Pit, Little Mac, Wii Fit Trainer, Meta Knight (although it's still a Best Buy exclusive). No word on Ness as of yet, but if he gets a reprint/restock in Japan, his price will gradually come down and there's a good chance of him making it over to the USA.

I don't think this will all happen before the end of June, though, sorry to say. : ( Good luck, though.


----------



## BellGreen

I really need a Little Mac amiibo and Ike amiibo in my collection, but I'm hoping to get Palutena and Dark Pit next month instead. I really hope only one of them is an exclusive (Dark Pit is rumored to be a Best Buy exclusive right now) so I can just pre-order the two at the same store; best of all, I hope neither are exclusives, but at this rate I'm sure they both are since it's a simple two-amiibo wave.


----------



## Jake

strali knows whats up







"get your favourites today before they all run out again"



Spoiler: pls stop this is 2 much


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> strali knows whats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "get your favourites today before they all run out again"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls stop this is 2 much



How many Jigglypuffs for the Wii Fit Trainer and Lucina?


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> How many Jigglypuffs for the Wii Fit Trainer and Lucina?



49 for both coz then i will have 50 jigglypuffs!!


----------



## inkling

JasonBurrows said:


> I have now managed to find, secure AND order a UK English box Ness amiibo for ?17.99.
> 
> *EDIT #1: I have just won a Villager amiibo (1st Edition) on eBay for ?21.00.*
> 
> *EDIT #2: I just need another 22 more Super Smash Bros. amiibo and I would have doubled the entire set of all currently released amiibo.*
> 
> *inb4Taoasksmewhich22Ineed*



Was the villager amiibo boxed?

I really don't want to buy used/unboxed amiibos just for the simple fact that they've probably been inside children's mouths

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> No. No, _definitely not_. Not in the slightest. Not the tiniest bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually. Nintendo claims they're in the process of doing so. Some of those getting a restock that were mentioned are Pit, Little Mac, Wii Fit Trainer, Meta Knight (although it's still a Best Buy exclusive). No word on Ness as of yet, but if he gets a reprint/restock in Japan, his price will gradually come down and there's a good chance of him making it over to the USA.
> 
> I don't think this will all happen before the end of June, though, sorry to say. : ( Good luck, though.



Thanks its good to know that they do at least plan on restocks!


----------



## JasonBurrows

inkling said:


> Was the villager amiibo boxed?
> I really don't want to buy used/unboxed amiibos just for the simple fact that they've probably been inside children's mouths


The Villager amiibo that I won on eBay UK is BNiB.


----------



## Vida

I got 2 Rosalinas (one is unboxed) and 1 Jigglypuff :3

I'm thinking of buying the yarn Yoshi Amiibo soon. It's so cute!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Vida said:


> I got 2 Rosalinas (one is unboxed) and 1 Jigglypuff :3
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the yarn Yoshi Amiibo soon. It's so cute!!



The yarn yoshi amiibo are adorable!! I really want them haha ^_^. So cute!


----------



## inkling

I just won a new/unopened box US Ness amiibo on ebay! I'm so happy. 

I definitely want to preorder the chibi robo zip lash game that comes with the amiibo bc I love the chibi robo games and I feel like its something I definitely want but will sell out quick. Though I don't see the amiibo version on the gamestop website. I'm just gonna go to the nintendo world store next weekend see if they're gonna have it. (I don't have a phone right now so I can't really call up any shops to get info)

I also want the green yarn yoshi amiibo. I think I want to make sure I collect all the yoshi amiibo eventually. I know the super smash one is nowhere to be found at the moment but I'll figure something out when I can spend more moneys.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> The yarn yoshi amiibo are adorable!! I really want them haha ^_^. So cute!



I want them too! 
I still only have 3 amiibo right now and I said I'd stop after I got Ness, but those Yoshi are just so darn adorable.


----------



## JasonBurrows

What is the most anyone has paid for an amiibo? Me? ?21.00. My second 1st Edition Villager amiibo.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> What is the most anyone has paid for an amiibo? Me? ?21.00. My second 1st Edition Villager amiibo.



RRP
I never pay over RRP


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> RRP
> I never pay over RRP


Is that to get doubles of every single amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection?


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> Is that to get doubles of every single amiibo from the Super Smash Bros. Collection?



no it's to get what I want


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> RRP
> I never pay over RRP



Same. Why would I be dumb and desperate enough to pay more than the RRP for a ****y figurine?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> Same. Why would I be *dumb and desperate* enough to pay more than the RRP for a ****y figurine?


You don't need to get rude about it Jake...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> You don't need to get rude about it Jake...



It's not rudeness, it's a personal opinion reflective of my state of mind. I said "why would _I_ be" not "why would _you_ be", so I really don't know what you're trying to get at here, other than trying to provoke a reaction but ok.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> What is the most anyone has paid for an amiibo? Me? ?21.00.



That's converts to $33 (and 1 cent but nobody cares about a little penny.) Probably the same for me, I think Robin was $32ish.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

JasonBurrows said:


> What is the most anyone has paid for an amiibo? Me? ?21.00. My second 1st Edition Villager amiibo.



?15 for my Dark Pit preorder. Then again, considering I only have three Amiibo, it's not much of an accomplishment.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

i just bought a lucario amiibo


----------



## BellGreen

http://m.imgur.com/dSf3Hqx

amiibo Ike is the first order sold on Amazon Mexico apparently, for $211.86 Mexican 0_o


----------



## JasonBurrows

BellGreen said:


> http://m.imgur.com/dSf3Hqx
> 
> amiibo Ike is the first order sold on Amazon Mexico apparently, for $211.86 Mexican 0_o


That is good for an Ike amiibo as it roughly works out to around 8.60 GBP or 13.50 USD.


----------



## Superpenguin

BellGreen said:


> http://m.imgur.com/dSf3Hqx
> 
> amiibo Ike is the first order sold on Amazon Mexico apparently, for $211.86 Mexican 0_o



Im more concerned about that chandelier. It looks like a wasp nest.


----------



## BellGreen

amiibo Pit is up for purchase on GameStop, and has been up for nearly 30 minutes. Could this mean NoA has been getting closer to resolving the supply-and-demand issues?  The US is pretty huge and must be hard to restock, so this is surprising to me.

http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/pit-amiibo-figure/117859


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

BellGreen said:


> amiibo Pit is up for purchase on GameStop, and has been up for nearly 30 minutes. Could this mean NoA has been getting closer to resolving the supply-and-demand issues?  The US is pretty huge and must be hard to restock, so this is surprising to me.
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/pit-amiibo-figure/117859



Here's hoping that there are restocks over in the UK, too.


----------



## Celestefey

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Here's hoping that there are restocks over in the UK, too.



There was, but they sold out. Very quickly.  I wanted to get Little Mac. But by the time I got home, he had gone. I didn't even realise until my friend told me! Which was a shame.

I got my Yarn Yoshi and Zero Suit Samus amiibo last Friday. The Yarn Yoshi is just sooo precious I can't believe it. I got the pink one haha. :') Maybe I'll get Woolly World someday but, for now, he's just sitting on my shelf all happily with my other amiibo.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Celestefey said:


> There was, but they sold out. Very quickly.  I wanted to get Little Mac. But by the time I got home, he had gone. I didn't even realise until my friend told me! Which was a shame.
> 
> I got my Yarn Yoshi and Zero Suit Samus amiibo last Friday. The Yarn Yoshi is just sooo precious I can't believe it. I got the pink one haha. :') Maybe I'll get Woolly World someday but, for now, he's just sitting on my shelf all happily with my other amiibo.



That's a pity. I was hoping to get Ness and Pit, but I suppose we can always keep holding out for another restock.

I'd definitely recommend playing it.


----------



## BellGreen

https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3bozy2/630_target_targetcom_update/

For those looking for amiibo Rosalina & Luma, expect a MASSIVE restock of 31,280 amiibo within the next two weeks on Target's website. It's unclear if this will be sold in actual stores (the information page has stayed the same before the announcement), but if you don't have/want to use a credit or debit card, just buy a gift card in stores and use it online since it most likely will be an online only thing. (Make sure it's at least $20! Shipping with a Luigi amiibo added up to nearly $20)
Also, since Target's policy is 2 amiibo per customer, you'll have a much bigger chance of getting an amiibo since scalpers won't be at play, most likely.


----------



## Jake

Dark Pit is a Best Buy exclusive: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/07/dark_pit_amiibo_exclusive_to_best_buy_in_north_america


----------



## Bowie

Coming soon.


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> Dark Pit is a Best Buy exclusive: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/07/dark_pit_amiibo_exclusive_to_best_buy_in_north_america



Well that stinks.
I can pretty much only guarantee one amiibo, either DP or Palutena.
Unless, Palutena has a tremendous stock (but fat chance hey you never know though my TRU had 81 Greninja) but looks like I'm importing one of them this time


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Zero Suit Samus on the way, still had her on Nintendo's amiibo website so I thought, why not? Might as well do those glamour shots for Antlers while I'm at it.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Jake. said:


> Dark Pit is a Best Buy exclusive: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/07/dark_pit_amiibo_exclusive_to_best_buy_in_north_america



Jeez... hearing that, now, I kind of feel privileged that Dark Pit was actually released at Game here.

Anyhow, I'll probably try to get Donkey Kong's Amiibo either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## BellGreen

https://corporate.bestbuy.com/dark-pit-amiibo-available-july-31-only-at-best-buy/

For US of A collectors, amiibo Dark Pit will be sold exclusively at Best Buy on the July 31st, *and no preorders will be allowed.* It will be one amiibo per customer (which can easily be combatted by going to several stores), and apparently Nintendo-esque deals with be happening on the 31st too.


----------



## Javocado

BellGreen said:


> https://corporate.bestbuy.com/dark-pit-amiibo-available-july-31-only-at-best-buy/
> 
> For US of A collectors, amiibo Dark Pit will be sold exclusively at Best Buy on the July 31st, *and no preorders will be allowed.* It will be one amiibo per customer (which can easily be combatted by going to several stores), and apparently Nintendo-esque deals with be happening on the 31st too.



Store exclusive x In-Store only lol fckn rip


----------



## JCnator

Another CPSIA report came in, this time involving the 8-bit Mario Modern Color. It only has one month of production and the pieces don't seem to be difficult to build them up. My guess is, they'll be at least semi-common by the time it'll be launched. The weird thing about that, is that the Retro color variation is nowhere to be seen on the CPSIA page, suggesting it might be more common than the modern one due on how many colors are there between these two amiibo.


----------



## Ramza

lol no pre-orders
it's just Dark Pit anyways


----------



## inkling

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's converts to $33 (and 1 cent but nobody cares about a little penny.) Probably the same for me, I think Robin was $32ish.



thats about what i paid for ness. but honestly i really wanted him, so.. yeah..if it was over that noway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellGreen said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3bozy2/630_target_targetcom_update/
> 
> For those looking for amiibo Rosalina & Luma, expect a MASSIVE restock of 31,280 amiibo within the next two weeks on Target's website. It's unclear if this will be sold in actual stores (the information page has stayed the same before the announcement), but if you don't have/want to use a credit or debit card, just buy a gift card in stores and use it online since it most likely will be an online only thing. (Make sure it's at least $20! Shipping with a Luigi amiibo added up to nearly $20)
> Also, since Target's policy is 2 amiibo per customer, you'll have a much bigger chance of getting an amiibo since scalpers won't be at play, most likely.



TY


----------



## Spongebob

JasonBurrows said:


> I received two Ganondorf amiibo, two Palutena amiibo, two Dark Pit amiibo, two Zero Suit Samus amiibo, two Yarn Yoshi Green amiibo, two Yarn Yoshi Light Blue amiibo and two Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo this week.
> 
> I bought a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, Kirby amiibo, Zelda amiibo and a Captain Falcon amiibo.
> I also bought a Shulk amiibo, Marth amiibo and a King Dedede amiibo.
> 
> I am collecting the Shulk amiibo, Marth amiibo and King Dedede amiibo tomorrow.


you know you could have bought 1 each of the new ones instead of 2. other peeps want new amiibo too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Coming soon.



That should be real


----------



## BellGreen

https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3bwacb/gamestop_restock_ness_dedede/

It has been confirmed that around next week, GameStop will be having a restock of Ness. You'll have to call in and ask if your store specifically accepts pre-orders or reserves, but this will most likely not be a 1-or-2-per-store deal; stores will get more than usual, so camping may not be neccessary. 
Also, King Dedede will also be restocked, with priority given to those who preordered back in January. Both amiibo will probably be received earlier than July 9th, but they are unable to sell any earlier than that. Again, you'll probably have to call in as it is entirely independent of each store.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who is looking forward to the Bowser Jr. amiibo, Dr. Mario amiibo and Olimar amiibo? I know I sure am!
I should one of each to keep BNiB and one to open to use within my games.

If anyone wants to know, I can confirm that the Zero Suit Samus amiibo works as a Samus amiibo as I unlocked the Samus Mario Kart 8 amiibo Racing Suit using my second Zero Suit Samus amiibo.

I can now unlock the elusive Villager Mario Kart 8 amiibo Racing Suit as of today as I received my second Villager amiibo.


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> Who is looking forward to the Bowser Jr. amiibo, Dr. Mario amiibo and Olimar amiibo? I know I sure am!
> I should one of each to keep BNiB and one to open to use within my games.



I think I'm done with the_ Smash_ line. I have Olimar on preorder for my boyfriend, but I don't intend to buy any for myself. I've no interest in these upcoming ones.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm kind of interested in Bowser Jr. and Dr. Mario, but I'm far more interested in the DLC character amiibo. Mewtwo, Roy, Lucas, and Ryu will probably be impossible to find later on so I'd rather save up for those four.
Also, I really hope Nintendo will produce more alternate amiibo like they did with the blue and pink Yarn Yoshi amiibo, gold and silver Mario amiibo, and the new pixel Classic/Modern Mario amiibo. I really want a female Robin and male Wii Fit Trainer, just so Nintendo can produce more from the beginning to relieve the demand for those two.


----------



## Jake

The only amiibo I'm after now is mewtwo. If the Lucas/Roy/Ryu amiibo unlock the dlc character without having to buy the dlc then I may consider buying those - cause id rather pay $17 on a figure for a dlc unlock than pay $6 in game for their unlock, but I don't think they will


----------



## Zane

JasonBurrows said:


> If anyone wants to know, I can confirm that the Zero Suit Samus amiibo works as a Samus amiibo as I unlocked the Samus Mario Kart 8 amiibo Racing Suit using my second Zero Suit Samus amiibo.



nice, i couldn't get it before because I gave Samus to my brother and he kept her in the box, but I have Zero Suit on the way for me. 8))))

---

also got this a couple days ago





i was hoping the whole time it was in transit that i wouldnt get one with black smudges on the mask, there's some little ones on the edges but they're not like, right in the middle of his face like I've seen on some other Meta Knights so I can live with it. He takes up so much space on my tv stand tho damn


----------



## Heyden

Supposed to pick up my Palutena and Dark Pit Amiibo tomorrow. After that, the only preorders left are Lucas and Mewtwo, hopefully those two are released this year.


----------



## JasonBurrows

This amiibo collecting has started to wear thin now... I am getting slightly annoyed that I cannot get the characters that I want for a reasonable price... The only amiibo that I am missing now are the following:

16. Little Mac
17. Pit
19. Rosalina
24. Ike
29. Meta Knight
30. Robin
31. Lucina
35. PAC-Man
36. Greninja


----------



## abby534534

JasonBurrows said:


> This amiibo collecting has started to wear thin now...



I think the cosmos is imbalanced if even the amiibo-know-it-all guy is starting to burn out.

On a lighter note, I am very excited about the Rosalina restock! I hope I can claim one before they sell out online...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Despite getting a little bewildered earlier, I managed to find a Rosalina amiibo for ?10.99 and Ike amiibo for ?11.99 today.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Last night I had a dream that Speedway had monthly Amiibos when you bought a product and we had gotten a Falco Amiibo from there. I was sad when I woke up .


----------



## JasonBurrows

The retailer GAME UK put up a Lucina amiibo for sale at ?14.99 between the times of 5.55pm GMT and 6.04pm GMT on their website. It is now sadly sold out though.

I managed to jump on the offer as per usual and bought one before they sold out.


----------



## BellGreen

J-Subculture has very good deals for Lucina and Robin, pretty much all the FE amiibo. It's not exactly MSRP, but it's a lot better than on eBay. They even deal with bidding and purchasing on Amazon.jp for you.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> This amiibo collecting has started to wear thin now... I am getting slightly annoyed that I cannot get the characters that I want for a reasonable price... The only amiibo that I am missing now are the following:
> 
> 16. Little Mac
> 17. Pit
> 19. Rosalina
> 24. Ike
> 29. Meta Knight
> 30. Robin
> 31. Lucina
> 35. PAC-Man
> 36. Greninja




The only ones of those I haven't seen at least 2+ of in every store is Meta Knight and Greninja. All the others seem to be everywhere in the stores I've been in (I've even seen a butt load of Shulk's!)





JasonBurrows said:


> The retailer GAME UK put up a Lucina amiibo for sale at ?14.99 between the times of 5.55pm GMT and 6.04pm GMT on their website. It is now sadly sold out though.
> 
> I managed to jump on the offer as per usual and bought one before they sold out.



Are Lucina's actually still that hard to find?

I was thinking about picking one up but felt a bit 'eh' about it since I've not actually played FE:A yet. If she's somewhat rare I *may* just pick on up tomorrow whilst I can since I've already decided I like her.


[edit] Lucina is still up on Game for ?14.99. Most of them are still there for ?11-?15 depending on what wave they are.

Seems to me like the UK stock may be starting to catch up with demand.


----------



## Cress

BellGreen said:


> J-Subculture has very good deals for Lucina and Robin, pretty much all the FE amiibo. It's not exactly MSRP, but it's a lot better than on eBay. They even deal with bidding and purchasing on Amazon.jp for you.



This website has me confused, they have Sonic for $7, but the Inkling Squid for $118...

But yeah they do have mostly everything pretty cheap, might get Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> [edit] Lucina is still up on Game for ?14.99. Most of them are still there for ?11-?15 depending on what wave they are.


Weird... The ?14.99 price for Lucina is greyed out and the Buy button is not appearing to be clicked even when I use another browser.

Are you sure it is still up Tao?

I have also JUST managed to snag a Robin amiibo as well. I will soon have two Fire Emblem amiibo sets.


----------



## Cress

Tao said:


> Are Lucina's actually still that hard to find?



YES. I can tell you everything I've done to try and get a Lucina and I can garuntee you it's longer than one of Mr. Burrows' lists.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> YES. I can tell you everything I've done to try and get a Lucina and I can garuntee you it's longer than one of Mr. Burrows' lists.


What have you done to try and get Lucina? I would LOVE to know?


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Weird... The ?14.99 price for Lucina is greyed out and the Buy button is not appearing to be clicked even when I use another browser.
> 
> Are you sure it is still up Tao?
> 
> I have also JUST managed to snag a Robin amiibo as well. I will soon have two Fire Emblem amiibo sets.




I just had another look and it's grayed out now. 

I may end up buying her tomorrow from my local GAME if she's still there and pick up FE:A as well. I thought I had less money than I actually do but I should be fine to splash the cash a little 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just found that GAME has a 'in store' stock checker.

Any idea how accurate that is? It's telling me that the store that had the most of her is now out of stock, yet the one that had only one of her has plenty  :|


----------



## JasonBurrows

I just need to find the following amiibo now and I will have all of the rarer ones BNiB and unboxed.

16. Little Mac
17. Pit
21. Lucario
29. Meta Knight
35. PAC-Man
36. Greninja




			
				Tao said:
			
		

> I may end up buying her tomorrow from my local GAME if she's still there and pick up FE:A as well.


I could possibly use my full unboxed Fire Emblem set when Robin and Lucina arrive in Code Name S.T.E.A.M and still have a BNiB Fire Emblem set to preserve.


----------



## Heyden

Have to pick up Palutena this morning from EB Games but I don't want to get of bed :/ eh


----------



## Lancelot

All you people complaining you cant vet Lucina... I saw three in GAME this morning. They were still there when the store closed.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> I just need to find the following amiibo now and I will have all of the rarer ones BNiB and unboxed.
> 
> 16. Little Mac
> 17. Pit
> 21. Lucario
> 29. Meta Knight
> 35. PAC-Man
> 36. Greninja



lemme scalp u real quick boi


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I just need to find the following amiibo now and I will have all of the rarer ones BNiB and unboxed.
> 
> 16. Little Mac
> 17. Pit
> 21. Lucario
> 29. Meta Knight
> 35. PAC-Man
> 36. Greninja
> 
> I could possibly use my full unboxed Fire Emblem set when Robin and Lucina arrive in Code Name S.T.E.A.M and still have a BNiB Fire Emblem set to preserve.



I've seen little Mac today. I was really surprised when I saw him since he's one I would assume to be sold out instantly! It's the first time I've seen him though. 

I'm still not sure whether or not I even want Codename S.T.E.A.M. I like those types of game but it felt really slow paced in the demo. I've not heard much about it since launch either, which usually isn't a good sign :/ 




Monkey D Luffy said:


> All you people complaining you cant vet Lucina... I saw three in GAME this morning. They were still there when the store closed.



I could have gotten Lucina a few times this week, I just didn't because I worked out my money for this month wrong :/ I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and (hopefully) get her in the morning if she's still there.

The GAME's in my area have been filled with Amiibo this past week though. I've never even seen some of them in person before xD  They usually only have DK and Peach!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> lemme scalp u real quick boi


Thank you for the offer, but Pit and Meta Knight are missing the one important thing that I require to buy my amiibo figures and Little Mac is not the correct region for me. So I apologise, but I can't buy those.

I know amiibo are region-free, but I have a full English set so far and I cannot ruin it now.

I have no idea about your PAC-MAN, Greninja and Lucario, but I assume they have the same issue as Pit and Meta Knight that prevents me purchasing them.


----------



## Cam1

JasonBurrows said:


> Thank you for the offer, but Pit and Meta Knight are missing the one important thing that I require to buy my amiibo figures and Little Mac is not the correct region for me. So I apologise, but I can't buy those.
> 
> I know amiibo are region-free, but I have a full English set so far and I cannot ruin it now.
> 
> I have no idea about your PAC-MAN, Greninja and Lucario, but I assume they have the same issue as Pit and Meta Knight that prevents me purchasing them.


What issue...?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Cam said:


> What issue...?


They do not have the amiibo No. on them and are replaced by a 6+

I have all of the numbers already. Would you like to see my list Cam,?


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I have all of the numbers already. Would you like to see my list Cam,?




There's a list? I would love to see a list!!!


----------



## Heyden

http://m.imgur.com/bF9Cx22
Today's pick ups, I also found Dedede but I didn't have enough money because I bought food before RIP


----------



## Jake

I said I wasn't gonna get dark pit coz I would be traveling for like 5/6 hours today on release but oops I got here early and went shopping and some random sweat shop mall and target had all the new amiibo but I just wanted dark pit so I bought it yolo

Fml I'm a true scalper I traveled 6 hours for an amiibo get on my level xo

...and I said I was done with amiibo after I bought dedede for yarn yoshi skin but now I'll probs end up buying DR Mario, bowser jr and duck hunt dnkjksuafnacskhdkh I hate my life


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I got Charizard today. I know I said I was looking for DK next, but Game happened to have it in stock- plus, I like to collect dragon-related merchandise, so I figured that it was a perfect fit for my collection.


----------



## Holla

To fellow Canadian Amiibo hunters Walmart Canada is confirmed to be having a rare Amiibo restock online on July 8th at 9am EST!

https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3c160d/walmart_canada_online_unicornrare_restock/

I really want to grab Villager but I think I have a driving lesson at that time. Hopefully I can convince a family member to try to get one for me. Good luck you guys! ^.^


----------



## Tao

I picked up Lucina this morning whilst I was in town. 

It seems odd that she has a support stand, though at least it's one of the clear ones.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who else thinks that they did well with the amiibo restocks?

I feel I have done excellently.

I managed to get a Wii Fit Trainer, Zelda, Kirby, Captain Falcon, Shulk, Marth, King Dedede, Ness, Ike and Rosalina.
These are of course second ones. I already have BNiB amiibo back when they was "rare"


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

JasonBurrows said:


> Who else thinks that they did well with the amiibo restocks?
> 
> I feel I have done excellently.
> 
> I managed to get a Wii Fit Trainer, Zelda, Kirby, Captain Falcon, Shulk, Marth, King Dedede, Ness, Ike and Rosalina.
> These are of course second ones. I already have BNiB amiibo back when they was "rare"



I've still seen nothing of those, so I'd say either NI's Games are inadequate or the restocks were meh.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Who else thinks that they did well with the amiibo restocks?
> 
> I feel I have done excellently.
> 
> I managed to get a Wii Fit Trainer, Zelda, Kirby, Captain Falcon, Shulk, Marth, King Dedede, Ness, Ike and Rosalina.
> These are of course second ones. I already have BNiB amiibo back when they was "rare"



I've only bought 3 from this restock (SMB Bowser, Lucina and SMW Yoshi). I couldn't buy all the ones I wanted since most of my cash is already spoken for this month. 


I imagine this isn't the last restock though. It would suck if it is, especially since I'm only missing a few of the ones I want.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> I imagine this isn't the last restock though. It would suck if it is, especially since I'm only missing a few of the ones I want.


I am missing Little Mac, Pit, Lucario, Meta Knight, PAC-Man and Greninja.

By missing, I mean, I am missing the second one that I can unbox.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> What have you done to try and get Lucina? I would LOVE to know?



April 2nd, 2015:
I went to GameStop to order Robin and Lucina. It started at noon. Righte when it hit noon, the computers went offline. Apparently ALL of GameStop's computers across the country went offline. One of my friends was there though, so we talked to each other the entire time since we both forgot our 3DSes. After about an hour, the computers were onlone again, but Robin and Lucina both sold out. I waited in line for another hour and a half to at least get Ness and the Splatoon 3 pack.

One day in May, 2015:
Amazon orders, this should go better, right? They went online between 3:30 and 4:00 and I was on the computer the entire time, constantly refreshing that and the reddit thread telling the times things went online and if they were online or sold out. After about 13 minutes, the reddit article said she was online for a fraction of a second before selling out. I never saw her online. And then the cheapest Lucina was $80...

Don't know the word count, but it's still longer than one of your lists.
But yeah these restocks are amazing, there are more Marios and Bowsers than before!!!
And if you aren't Mario, Luigi, Peach, Bowser, Zelda, or Pikachu, there are absolutely 0 stock of you in all stores.

_176 words 945 characters_


----------



## ShinyYoshi

PuffleKirby21 said:


> -snip of long story-
> 
> Don't know the word count, but it's still longer than one of your lists.
> But yeah these restocks are amazing, there are more Marios and Bowsers than before!!!
> And if you aren't Mario, Luigi, Peach, Bowser, Zelda, or Pikachu, there are absolutely 0 stock of you in all stores.



This is amiibo hunting in NA. It doesn't really seem like we get much of a restock. I was in a GameStop last week and I was actually surprised to see 4 Sonic on the shelves. Some guys came in while I was looking at them and one said "yeah, just like everywhere else. They just have s***" and our Target/Walmart areas seem to be the same way. People clean them out the second something good gets on the shelves. 

I was also one of those people on April 2nd who was just waiting and waiting that day for the servers to work just to preorder Ness. At least I actually got him...


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I am missing Little Mac, Pit, Lucario, Meta Knight, PAC-Man and Greninja.
> 
> By missing, I mean, I am missing the second one that I can unbox.




Of the currently released, all I'm 'missing' that I really want are Dedede, Meta Knight, Ganondorf, Villager and Pink/Blue Yarn Yoshi's. Bowser Jr and Isabelle as well if we're counting ones that are announced but not available yet. 

I would like a Robin but I would only want a female Robin (which obviously doesn't exist). I don't really care for the male version enough to spend money on it...I guess I could buy a male Robin and 'mod it' since the Robin NFC chip will still work, though then I would have to find a female Robin figure to replace him with. That's way too much work and I would probably screw it up so it'll look awful.


On the other hand, since I've almost got all the ones I want and the few that are left are rarer, I won't be spending as much on overpriced plastic figures for a while...At least until another restock or more Amiibo are released!




PuffleKirby21 said:


> -snip-



I wouldn't even put that much effort in. If I can't just walk into a store or go online in my own time to buy something I just lose interest. 

I find it odd that Bowser's are so common for you though. I've not seen a single Bowser at all until Friday when I got mine.


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> back when they was "rare"



I'm cringing. Please learn English. >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I wouldn't even put that much effort in. If I can't just walk into a store or go online in my own time to buy something I just lose interest.



But since you can just walk into a store and get Lucina can you do that for me k thx


----------



## JasonBurrows

I meant that in the past term, was rare, They was rare back then.


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But since you can just walk into a store and get Lucina can you do that for me k thx



I'll walk in and buy you all the Lucina's <3


----------



## Cam1

Gosh it sucks being in North America where you cant find a Robin or Lucina for less than $30  I really want those figures. They are so hard to find *cry*

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I meant that in the past term, was rare, They was rare back then.



He was referring to you using was instead of were. Just so you know for the future


----------



## Lancelot

I would collect amiibo but Im too poor and I really cba to get a job


----------



## JasonBurrows

I purchased myself a BNiB Little Mac amiibo and BNiB Meta Knight amiibo now for ?14.99 each. XD

I need to purchase Pit, Lucario, PAC-MAN and Greninja and I have all of the rares doubled up.


----------



## strawberrywine

Lucario, Ness, Charizard, Marth, Ike and Meta Knight have been restocked here, but the prices rised a bit :/


----------



## matt

I am pleased to announce I have purchased a Marth for 12.99 pounds English money

- - - Post Merge - - -



In the bag an amazing rare Marth!


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> I am pleased to announce I have purchased a Marth for 12.99 pounds English money
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 131904
> In the bag an amazing rare Marth!


Awesome matt! I have two Marth and two Shulk.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome matt! I have two Marth and two Shulk.



are those they only ones you have doubles of?


----------



## Cam1

Haydenn said:


> are those they only ones you have doubles of?



No, he has doubles of practically every amiibo


----------



## Tao

Haydenn said:


> are those they only ones you have doubles of?




He buys two of them all so that he can play with one and keep the other's locked away for all eternity in their little plastic prison, never to feel the warm loving touch of a human hand.


----------



## Cam1

Tao said:


> He buys two of them all so that he can play with one and keep the other's locked away for all eternity in their little plastic prison, never to feel the warm loving touch of a human hand.



He needa #freetheamiibo


----------



## Heyden

Tao said:


> He buys two of them all so that he can play with one and keep the other's locked away for all eternity in their little plastic prison, never to feel the warm loving touch of a human hand.


I must save them and rip all the boxes open then


----------



## matt

That's beside the point the point is who is jealous of my ultra rare MARTH with no box damage


----------



## strawberrywine

Managed to buy Ness and Lucario today, there was also a Marth and Ike but I didn't have enough money, oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> I have marth but also want ness
> Where did you buy ness online or instore?



In store.


----------



## matt

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Managed to buy Ness and Lucario today, there was also a Marth and Ike but I didn't have enough money, oops



I have marth but also want ness
Where did you buy ness online or instore?


----------



## matt

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Managed to buy Ness and Lucario today, there was also a Marth and Ike but I didn't have enough money, oops



I have marth but also want ness
Where did you buy ness online or instore?


----------



## doveling

where i am there is always plenty amiibo in stock all the time, which is pretty great
i don't collect them myself, but i recently bought a dark pitt & villager for my brother, which now sits along his grenjinja & link.

apparently he wants me to buy ones that are defected in the box? he says it adds more worth idk?
the dark pit i bought had a black scratch stain on his knee, and my brother was excited over that what


----------



## Mioki

peoyne said:


> where i am there is always plenty amiibo in stock all the time, which is pretty great
> i don't collect them myself, but i recently bought a dark pitt & villager for my brother, which now sits along his grenjinja & link.
> 
> apparently he wants me to buy ones that are defected in the box? he says it adds more worth idk?
> the dark pit i bought had a black scratch stain on his knee, and my brother was excited over that what



Three of my amiibo have crooked faces. Does that count as defected? Lmao. Luckily two of them are the cuter characters so it doesn't really matter.

My sis wants Greninja, but we decided he was too much trouble going after, being an exclusive in the US and all. We might attempt to camp for Dark Pit though.


----------



## Cress

peoyne said:


> where i am there is always plenty amiibo in stock all the time, which is pretty great
> i don't collect them myself, but i recently bought a dark pitt & villager for my brother, which now sits along his grenjinja & link.
> 
> apparently he wants me to buy ones that are defected in the box? he says it adds more worth idk?
> the dark pit i bought had a black scratch stain on his knee, and my brother was excited over that what



I'd be excited over the Dark Pit with the scratch.

Because then I'd have a Dark Pit.


----------



## Tao

peoyne said:


> where i am there is always plenty amiibo in stock all the time, which is pretty great
> i don't collect them myself, but i recently bought a dark pitt & villager for my brother, which now sits along his grenjinja & link.
> 
> apparently he wants me to buy ones that are defected in the box? he says it adds more worth idk?
> the dark pit i bought had a black scratch stain on his knee, and my brother was excited over that what



Some are worth more. Some of the defective ones have gone for like $2,500 (though whether they actually sold for that much or not is the real question).



Personally I don't see the big deal in paying out the ass for broken stuff. "Oh my god, I've got a broken Bowser! Wowzeroonie!"

If I got a defective Amiibo, I would send that broken piece of trash right back to Nintendo and ask for a replacement.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have managed to buy a second Pit amiibo for ?17.99.


----------



## JasonBurrows

If you guys (mostly Tao and abby) really want to see my collection...
This eBay image is my amiibo collection except for Gold Mario and Silver Mario.


----------



## Cam1

JasonBurrows said:


> If you guys (mostly Tao and abby) really want to see my collection...
> This eBay image is my amiibo collection except for Gold Mario and Silver Mario.


You said its an ebay image... Is it really your specific collection? I wanna see a picture with all of them, boxed and unboxed, together, taken by you


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Decided to suck it up from my original Splatoon Amiibo loss and bought my first Amiibo today. I picked up Smash for 3DS and saw a couple Sonic Amiibos there and just decided to buy one since I love Sonic.


----------



## JasonBurrows

DarkDesertFox said:


> Decided to suck it up from my original Splatoon Amiibo loss and bought my first Amiibo today. I picked up Smash for 3DS and saw a couple Sonic Amiibos there and just decided to buy one since I love Sonic.


*Were* you one of the people that lost their Inkling Squid amiibo due to GAME's shipment being "stolen" en route to GAME HQ?

It was a sad day as I ended up losing two Inkling Squid that day.

In other news... I just need these amiibo to have a double English PAL version of each amiibo figure of the Super Smash Bros. Collection.

1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
10. Pikachu
14. Diddy Kong
15. Luigi
*21. Lucario*
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
*35. PAC-Man*
*36. Greninja*

I assume all of the amiibo except for three in bold are common, at least in the UK.


----------



## matt

My collection of amiibo as of 07/07

Inkling Boy 
Marth


----------



## Jake

Not that anyone here (probably) cares, but they just announced a Dark Edition of Skylanders: SuperChargers, with Dark DK and Dark Bowser amiibo



Spoiler


----------



## matt

Jake. said:


> Not that anyone here (probably) cares, but they just announced a Dark Edition of Skylanders: SuperChargers, with Dark DK and Dark Bowser amiibo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nah amiibo are a bit more grown up
I have that bone dog thing from skylanders but only because it looked cool


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Nah amiibo are a bit more grown up


I would get these amiibolanders, but only if they were ever sold seperately. I highly doubt that will happen though.


----------



## matt

I'm surprised marth amiibo haven't sold out at Argos stores within 20 miles of my house


----------



## DarkDesertFox

JasonBurrows said:


> *Were* you one of the people that lost their Inkling Squid amiibo due to GAME's shipment being "stolen" en route to GAME HQ?



Nah, I was just mad that I had missed out on the Inkling Amiibos when they first came out, but they ended up restocking later. I want a Marth Amiibo so I can train him in Smash.


----------



## matt

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nah, I was just mad that I had missed out on the Inkling Amiibos when they first came out, but they ended up restocking later. I want a Marth Amiibo so I can train him in Smash.



You'll be pleased to know I own a Marth :-D 
If your in England a lot of Argos stores are selling them for 12.99 WHILE STOCK S LAST


----------



## matt

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nah, I was just mad that I had missed out on the Inkling Amiibos when they first came out, but they ended up restocking later. I want a Marth Amiibo so I can train him in Smash.



You'll be pleased to know I own a Marth :-D 
If your in England a lot of Argos stores are selling them for 12.99 WHILE STOCK S LAST


----------



## Tao

matt said:


> Nah amiibo are a bit more grown up



I really don't see how. At the end of the day, they're still pretty much toys of characters largely aimed at children.


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


> If you guys (mostly Tao and abby) really want to see my collection...
> This eBay image is my amiibo collection except for Gold Mario and Silver Mario.



wtf you probably have more amiibos than most stores


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Just got my latest order from Play-Asia today and thought I'd share pics. 

Latest order


Spoiler







amiibo collection as of today


Spoiler


----------



## Peter

Klauser_Bateson said:


> amiibo collection as of today
> 
> 
> Spoiler



_I can hear the gasps of collectors who keep them in the box..._
But great collection! I'm still considering buying Ness, he's my absolute favourite Nintendo character, just my luck that he's one of the rarest amiibo haha


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

peterjohnson said:


> _I can hear the gasps of collectors who keep them in the box..._
> But great collection! I'm still considering buying Ness, he's my absolute favourite Nintendo character, just my luck that he's one of the rarest amiibo haha



Thanks.  

Sometimes I wish I had the willpower to not take them out of the box, but I don't lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> wtf you probably have more amiibos than most stores


If you think that is more amiibo than stores, I actually have duplicates of most of those amiibo figures.

Here are the amiibo which I own two as of right now.
I am however waiting on a second Lucina, Robin, Meta Knight and Pit.

These are just from the Super Smash Bros. Collection of course.

8. Wii Fit Trainer
9. Villager
11. Kirby
12. Marth
13. Zelda
16. Little Mac
18. Captain Falcon
19. Rosalina
20. Bowser
24. Ike
25. Shulk
26. Sonic the Hedgehog
27. Mega Man
28. King Dedede
32. Wario
33. Charizard
34. Ness
37. Jigglypuff
38. Palutena
39. Dark Pit
40. Zero Suit Samus
41. Ganondorf


----------



## Hyoshido

Went into my GAME today to buy funds for Steam, noticed GAME had a restock on various amiibo's, saw Marth and was like "**** steam" so I bought a Marth Amiibo today \o/

They had like 10+ left, haha.


----------



## Lancelot

Hyogo said:


> Went into my GAME today to buy funds for Steam, noticed GAME had a restock on various amiibo's, saw Marth and was like "**** steam" so I bought a Marth Amiibo today \o/
> 
> They had like 10+ left, haha.



Ikr. GAME seems to be restocking rarer amiibos alot lately...

If only I had money


----------



## matt

Regarding the restock, im pleased to hear my great condition Marth is first edition and not a reproduction


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just received my second Lucina amiibo.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just received my second Lucina amiibo.



thats great,

I hear it is in excellent condition, is this true?


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> thats great,
> 
> I hear it is in excellent condition, is this true?


Absolutely excellent!


----------



## matt

did you hear about my Excellent Condition Marth which is first edition?


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> did you hear about my Excellent Condition Marth which is first edition?


I have a First Edition Villager amiibo. That kinda chucks Marth out of the window. XD


----------



## Cress

matt said:


> did you hear about my Excellent Condition Marth which is first edition?



Is it related the The Excellent Quality amiibo: Ike Edition?


----------



## Holla

I managed to camp out on Walmart.ca for their 1PM restock of rare Amiibos, and I'm proud to say I safely secured a Villager Amiibo! I am so happy as he and Rosalina were my number one wants Amiibo wise (though I have since picked up several others too). I was super lucky to find Rosalina in store and I'm glad I wasn't able to get a Villager until now as I really prefer the reprint as he looks way better. ^.^

Can't wait until he arrives in the mail.


----------



## piichinu

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a First Edition Villager amiibo. That kinda chucks Marth out of the window. XD


pls dont put people down like that


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> I have a First Edition Villager amiibo. That kinda chucks Marth out of the window. XD



pls it is not NA scrub


----------



## Jake

apparently the mewtwo amiibo has been revealed


----------



## matt

Jake. said:


> apparently the mewtwo amiibo has been revealed



What is that clear round thing lodged up its backside?


----------



## Jake

heres a shot from behind


----------



## Heyden

matt said:


> What is that clear round thing lodged up its backside?



A support stand

glad I  preordered Mewtwo, he looks great to me


----------



## Lancelot

Haydenn said:


> A support stand
> 
> glad I  preordered Mewtwo, he looks great to me



Its psychic type ****.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received my second Meta Knight amiibo and second Pit amiibo today.

I am just waiting on delivery of my second Robin amiibo and I will have two complete Fire Emblem sets. (excluding Roy for now)


----------



## Azza

Jake. said:


> heres a shot from behind


*stares intensly at olimar* I really like his amiibo. Especially how he has the pikmin with him. I thought they would have just done him by himself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I have received my second Meta Knight amiibo and second Pit amiibo today.
> 
> I am just waiting on delivery of my second Robin amiibo and I will have two complete Fire Emblem sets. (excluding Roy for now)


All of these amiibo must have cost a fortune. How much was all of it roughly? (Pls restrain yourself from making a list of the price of each individual amiibo that you have bought. Pls. Thank you.)


----------



## matt

Azza said:


> *stares intensly at olimar* I really like his amiibo. Especially how he has the pikmin with him. I thought they would have just done him by himself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> All of these amiibo must have cost a fortune. How much was all of it roughly? (Pls restrain yourself from making a list of the price of each individual amiibo that you have bought. Pls. Thank you.)


Cumulative cost of all amiibo currently released by rrp exceeded ?600 I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bought my Marth amiibo thinking it would be a one time only chance...
And look what I found today in GAME Brighton


----------



## Cam1

Picked up this today


----------



## matt

Cam said:


> Picked up this today  View attachment 132575



Nice
I like the yellow on amiibo
Like king dedede and wario


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now preordered the Super Mario Maker + Mario Classic Colours amiibo Limited Edition twice.


----------



## Ste

I got a Zero Suit Samus amiibo ^.^


----------



## Holla

Charizard finally became available on Amazon.ca today! I should be getting him and Villager (who I ordered from Walmart.ca yesterday during the brief restock) in the next week or two! ^.^

Out of the Smash line I'm still really liking Lucario but I know he's super hard to find for regular price and that's all I'm willing to pay for Amiibo. So other than maybe trying to get a Lucario Amiibo I have no more interest in the Smash line.

Edit: Just ordered a Lucario (Japanese version but I open all my Amiibo for use anyways) from Amazon.ca and he was thankfully only 85 cents more than what Villager cost me right from Walmart.ca and that's total price with shipping and everything. ^.^


----------



## Aeryka

Got Ness today, I really wanted King Dedede but apparently they only got restocked with four, which sold out within the first five minutes of the store opening. u.u

I have a total of 9 amiibos, but none are too hard to get~ I want wario and villager ;u;


----------



## JasonBurrows

I just bought a Greninja amiibo for ?10.50.


----------



## Holla

I have a pretty decent collection going now it's pretty crazy!  I seem to be sticking to Mario, Pokemon and Animal Crossing characters, but I don't get each of those characters just the ones I really really like. For those interested so far I have: 


Spoiler: My Amiibo Collection



*Smash Line:*
?Mario (Local Walmart)
?Luigi (Local Walmart)
?Peach (Local Walmart)
?Yoshi (Local Walmart)
?Diddy Kong (Local Walmart)
?Rosalina (Nearby-ish Walmart)
?Pikachu (Local Walmart)
?Jigglypuff (Local Walmart)
_*Charizard (Amazon.ca for regular price, free shipping)
*Lucario (Amazon.ca for 85 cents more than normal price, $5 shipping)
*Villager (Walmart.ca for regular price plus $5 shipping)

*Haven't received in mail yet_

*Mario Line:*
?Toad (Amazon.ca for regular price, free shipping)

*Splatoon Line:*
?3 Pack - Boy, Girl and Squid (Local Walmart)

*Future Animal Crossing Line:*
?Help I love them all D: lol. (My poor wallet :/)


I think I've done pretty good really. Most of my Amiibo I managed to get for regular price with only a few online order exceptions but that's mainly due to $5 shipping which isn't a big deal. Also every single one is not an import except for Lucario who is Japanese, but I open and use my Amiibo so it doesn't really matter much. Anyways, I'm done with the Smash and Mario lines at least until maybe more are released. And God help me when the Animal Crossing line comes out. 

Considering when Amiibo first launched I could have cared less and then around Christmas Time I decided that I only wanted 3 figures uhh yeah haha so much for that. xD


----------



## matt

I would like to purchase of I ever get the opportunity:
Villager
Ness

And then:
Lucas
Animal Crossing all amiibo including cards


----------



## Heyden

Once I get Dedede and the cards, I'm done
like done

maybe the AC Amiibo..


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Once I get Dedede, I'm done


So you have 40/41 SSB. amiibo, is that correct?


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> So you have 40/41 SSB. amiibo, is that correct?



no I mean I'm done with Amiibo, done as in don't want anymore
now that I think of it I also want Duck Hunt oops


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> no I mean I'm done with Amiibo, done as in don't want anymore
> now that I think of it I also want Duck Hunt oops


I see.
I was completely done with my first set ages ago, I now just need to finish off my Brand New in Box set of the Super Smash Bros. and Super Mario Bros. amiibo and I am done until the next waves.

I just need to find a BNiB one of each of these amiibo to be finished for now.

Super Smash Bros. Collection

1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
10. Pikachu
14. Diddy Kong
15. Luigi
21. Lucario
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
35. PAC-MAN

Super Mario Collection

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
6. Bowser


----------



## matt

A nice photo of my current collection

- - - Post Merge - - -

JasonBurrows note the excellent condition of my boxes .:-D


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> View attachment 132666
> 
> A nice photo of my current collection
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> JasonBurrows note the excellent condition of my boxes .:-D


Yes. They are very nice indeed!


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I see.
> I was completely done with my first set ages ago, I now just need to finish off my Brand New in Box set of the Super Smash Bros. and Super Mario Bros. amiibo and I am done until the next waves.
> 
> I just need to find a BNiB one of each of these amiibo to be finished for now.
> 
> Super Smash Bros. Collection
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Peach
> 3. Yoshi
> 4. Donkey Kong
> 5. Link
> 6. Fox
> 7. Samus
> 10. Pikachu
> 14. Diddy Kong
> 15. Luigi
> 21. Lucario
> 22. Toon Link
> 23. Sheik
> 35. PAC-MAN
> 
> Super Mario Collection
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Luigi
> 3. Yoshi
> 4. Peach
> 6. Bowser



New series: post a list whenever JasonBurrows posts a list about amiibos.
*
Amiibos I've never seen in a store:*
-Rosalina & Luma
-Toad
-Wario
-Little Mac
-Ganondorf*
-Zero Suit Samus*
-Pit
-Palutena*
-Dark Pit*
-Marth
-Ike
-Robin
-Lucina
-King Dedede
-Meta Knight
-Maybe Fox?
-Charizard
-Lucario
-Jigglypuff
-Greninja
-Ness
-Captain Falcon
-Villager
-Wii Fit Trainer
-Shulk
-Pac-Man
-Maybe Megaman?
-Inkling Boy
-Inkling Girl
-Inkling Squid/Splatoon 3 Pack
-All Yarn Yoshis*
(*=Not out in the U.S. yet.)


----------



## JasonBurrows

My amiibo collection is now totally ruined...
I have just literally found out now that I have a Second Edition Kirby and Second Edition Wii Fit Trainer...

The rest of my collection are all First Editions.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Well, it's salvageable, I guess? If you're willing to do so, you could easily try and get your hands on both editions. I mean, I'm sure they're different enough to merit it.

But humour me this: exactly how are the first and second editions different, if I may ask? The only thing I know are that Villager's eyes are different in the reprint.


----------



## Lancelot

Whats a first edition?


----------



## JasonBurrows

First Edition amiibo boxes would have a Nintendo Wii U Gamepad pictured on the back.

Second Edition amiibo boxes would have a Nintendo Wii U GamePad and New Nintendo 3DS on the back.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

JasonBurrows said:


> First Edition amiibo boxes would have a Nintendo Wii U Gamepad pictured on the back.
> 
> Second Edition amiibo boxes would have a Nintendo Wii U GamePad and New Nintendo 3DS on the back.



Ah, that explains a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Perri

I'm a completionist. Which is why I chose not to play most Pok?mon games seriously nor get into Amiibo. If I want power-ups in Smash, I actually play the game and look out for them. If I want Mii outfits, I pay for DLC. And it's less expensive and more sensible. I'm not buying a new system to use something utterly useless. If I'm a slightly wealthy Nintendo super fanatic, sure, I'll buy a few for decoration or surprise give them to a friend. But I've already wasted plenty of money on Nintendo BS.

Love you Nintendo! <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Where were you when the Target US restock happened


----------



## Ste

My amiibo so far ^.^


----------



## Cam1

My Marth came in today! Update on my collection:


----------



## matt

Cam said:


> My Marth came in today! Update on my collection:
> View attachment 132696



Getting a good collection there!
I want ness and Lucas


----------



## Cress

Tom said:


> Where were you when the Target US restock happened



If you were responding to me, they only restocked Marth. I should say allegedly restocked Marth because every store got 0. :/


----------



## Applelicious

Oh man I feel really silly now made a topic about my collection of amiibo I have without noticing there is a topic already about amiibo lol. Cause I was really excited when I made it cause I just got back last week from a convention I went toand met the voice actor Charles Martinet who does the voice of Mario and Luigi.

He singed my two amiibo's that I bought for him to signed. The two amiibo's I bought for him to signed where the silver Mario amiibo and the Mario party 10 bundle amiibo.






Oh and here's my collection so that I have of amiibo's.


----------



## matt

Applelicious said:


> Oh man I feel really silly now made a topic about my collection of amiibo I have without noticing there is a topic already about amiibo lol. Cause I was really excited when I made it cause I just got back last week from a convention I went toand met the voice actor Charles Martinet who does the voice of Mario and Luigi.
> 
> He singed my two amiibo's that I bought for him to signed. The two amiibo's I bought for him to signed where the silver Mario amiibo and the Mario party 10 bundle amiibo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here's my collection so that I have of amiibo



Nice those signed amiibo will be worth a lot in a few years


----------



## Applelicious

Thanks I just hope Nintendo will stop making fighters for smash soon cause I am not sure how much longer my poor wallet can keep up lol.. And the Ryu and Mewtwo amiibo gonna be a very hard one to get an it's gonna be very expensive as well I bet x.x...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey Applelicious, I already have two First Edition Villager amiibo and I have now made an agreement with a seller on a retail site to keep two Second Edition Villager amiibo on reserve for me for ?20.00 each.

I am basing retail price on the highest online price that I have seen that is not an awful reseller.
*(?19.99 at GAME.co.uk)*

The Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo is my example:
http://www.game.co.uk/en/yarn-yoshi-pink-amiibo-yoshis-woolly-world-collection-557574?catGroupId=

So I am getting two Second Edition Villager amiibo delivered by 1st Class delivery for 1p each more than market price. I would have only paid ?1.02 over general market price for my amiibo by then.
Some people pay ?30.00-?50.00 over market price.

The ?1.00 is a First Edition Villager that I bought from eBay for ?21.00.


----------



## Applelicious

Ok then take a pic and show us your collection of all those amiibo's you got since you got soo many of them. Cause I showed mines and every one in here show theirs so let me see your collection of amiibo's if you really have all those amiibo you say you have.

Cause you keep saying you got double of everything so I am just curious to see if you really got them all.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Cause you keep saying you got double of everything so I am just curious to see if you really got them all.


I really cannot be bothered to take a photo and post it because it would take too long, but I do have a list of how much each individual amiibo cost.

Then again, expenditure is personal information, so I would rather not post that either...

I wouldn't lie about my collection. There would no gain whatsoever in lying.


----------



## Ste

JasonBurrows said:


> I really cannot be bothered to take a photo and post it because it would take too long, but I do have a list of how much each individual amiibo cost.
> 
> Then again, expenditure is personal information, so I would rather not post that either...
> 
> I wouldn't lie about my collection. There would no gain whatsoever in lying.


Seeing your collection would be pretty cool ^.^


----------



## Holla

Anyone ever ordered an Amiibo from Walmart.ca or even Walmart.com for that matter? If so how long did it take them to ship? I'm not too worried about it, but I ordered a Villager Amiibo on Walmart.ca and got confirmation on Wednesday but I have to get the "your item has been shipped" email. 

I ordered both a Charizard and Lucario Amiibo from Amazon.ca yesterday and got emails about both today saying they've shipped so I'm guessing Walmart is just slower on sending their items out? Just wondering if anyone knows more about this as I've never ordered anything online from Walmart before. Thanks. ^.^


----------



## Espurr

I'm perfectly fine with my Gold Mario, Super Mario series Yoshi, and Megaman amiibos.


----------



## Applelicious

Guys I just went on to target.com and they have Jigglypuff available to purchase o-o.. Not sure how long it will last though I just happen to log on to that site and went to look at their amiibo's that they have and saw that they restock Jigglypuff. 

So I quickly order one yay I am so happy Jigglypuff was one of the amiibo's  i've  always wanted when they first announce her as an amiibo x3. quite frankly I don't care how many amiibo;s of her you have I am just happy with one yay..


----------



## Cam1

Applelicious said:


> Guys I just went on to target.com and they have Jigglypuff available to purchase o-o.. Not sure how long it will last though I just happen to log on to that site and went to look at their amiibo's that they have and saw that they restock Jigglypuff.
> 
> So I quickly order one yay I am so happy Jigglypuff was one of the amiibo's  i've  always wanted when they first announce her as an amiibo x3. quite frankly I don't care how many amiibo;s of her you have I am just happy with one yay..



Check put Rosalina as well. Rosalina and Jigglypuff have been in and out of stock on target.com all day


----------



## Heyden

Target Australia put up wave 5A on their website
along with Shulk but he sold out a while ago


----------



## Applelicious

Man these amiibo's are sure getting to be a pain in the butt to collect its like the whole beanie babies crave all over again x.x.... I also feel so bad about the kids who wants them.

Cause when the holiday season comes around they are gonna be even more impossible to get and the amiibo's that are on sale at ebay the scalpers are  gonna raise their rise even more higher XD..


----------



## MasterM64

Applelicious said:


> Man these amiibo's are sure getting to be a pain in the butt to collect its like the whole beanie babies crave all over again x.x.... I also I feel so bad about the kids who wants them.
> 
> Cause when the holiday season comes around they are gonna be even more impossible to get and the amiibo's that are on sale at ebay the scalpers are  gonna raise their rise even more higher XD..



Yeah. :/ Anything that is limited in quantity or no longer produced spikes in value once the holidays hit. That is why I'm stocking up on certain parts/games that I want for my older systems before the holidays hit. When it comes to amiibo, good luck if you want any Rare Wave 1 or Fire Emblem amiibo, they will probably spike up to $50+ unless Nintendo miraculously fixes the stocking issues.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

So I got DK today, and I honestly have to say that, from an initial look, he's definitely one of the better made Amiibo, if only due to his fur texture. Not a lot of figurines would have that much detail, so to have his fur, complete with little areas poking up slightly, makes him one of my favourites in my collection.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I went and collected my second Greninja amiibo yesterday.

Who in America is going to attempt to get the Dark Pit amiibo?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

One question, is the villager Amiibo still being made in Canada? I really want the villager Amiibo, and I obviously do not want to pay crazy prices on EBay. I know there was a restock in Japan a while ago, but is there any recent restocks in Canada?

It would be awesome to get a Villager Amiibo without having to pay ridiculous prices. Then again, probably the only way to get them would be to be at the store when it opens or to preorder it. 

Funny story, recently my mom and my mom's friend went to New York. They happened to stop by Nintendo World. My friend is currently collecting Amiibo. So our mom's went into the store and asked if they had any more Amiibo (he was currently looking for any Splatoon Amiibo). They said they had a new shipment, and after around 20 minutes they came back with a Ness Amiibo. I'm pretty sure Ness is rare, but now my friend has one. When my mom came back and I started freaking out she's like "Dang, I didn't know you liked those sorry!" And she said I may get some soon . She seems to be a fan of them so this may be a new collection xD. First I need to get all the common ones. 

Well, here is my Amiibo collection:

-Pikachu

....That's it. I got Pikachu from Christmas. Soon I'm hoping to get Yoshi from the Mario series, Luigi from the Mario series, Silver Mario, Sonic and Link. (These are ones I can find xD)

Here's my friend's Amiibo collection, if your curious. 
-Peach
-Bowser (Mario Series)
-Link
-Ness
-Pacman
-Sheik
-Yoshi (Mario Series)

And I don't remember the rest xD. But he's collecting them, based on what he can find in stores.


----------



## Klave

amiibo are actually a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine since I spend a lot of money on them and don't use them that much. Here are the ones I already have:

-Link
-Pit
-Dark Pit
-Palutena
-Robin
-Lucina
-Yarn Yoshi Green
-Marth
-Villager

I might give away Marth because it was an impulse buy due to his rarity. And I've seen reprint Villager is slightly different so I might trade my old one for the new one.

I also just bought King DeDeDe and Kirby but to be honest, the first was an impulse buy and I don't really want him unlike others I don't have (Zelda, Toon Link etc.) so I might return him. I also think my friend would like Kirby more so I'm holding onto it for an excuse to give it to her (her birthday was last month though so the next opportunity might be Christmas!)

I also actually have Silver Mario, which I imported from amazon.com because he seems to be really common in America (I'm from UK where Zelda and Kirby are rare and Silver Mario/Gold Mario don't exist). He looks nice but he is just a Mario that's been spray painted so I might give him away. I would want Gold Mario though because gold!

I also have in my house, due to brothers:
-Diddy Kong
-Pikachu
-Ike
-Samus
-Mario
-Greninja

The amiibo I want still are: Toon Link, Zelda, Splatoon Squid and Olimar. The first two are rare here but I'm also low on money. The Squid is really rare here too and was exclusive to a bundle with the game. I already have the game so I can't spend ?40 for an amiibo. The 3-pack isn't sold here but it is on ebay - I want it but again, money. I have preordered Olimar though and he's out soon, yay!

I'm also thinking about getting ROB - not sure if I want the EU one or Japanese one though. 
Also the Animal Crossing amiibo! I think I only want Isabelle and Tom Nook for now, and my friend wants K.K Slider!


----------



## matt

Klave said:


> amiibo are actually a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine since I spend a lot of money on them and don't use them that much. Here are the ones I already have:
> 
> -Link
> -Pit
> -Dark Pit
> -Palutena
> -Robin
> -Lucina
> -Yarn Yoshi Green
> -Marth
> -Villager
> 
> I might give away Marth because it was an impulse buy due to his rarity. And I've seen reprint Villager is slightly different so I might trade my old one for the new one.
> 
> I also just bought King DeDeDe and Kirby but to be honest, the first was an impulse buy and I don't really want him unlike others I don't have (Zelda, Toon Link etc.) so I might return him. I also think my friend would like Kirby more so I'm holding onto it for an excuse to give it to her (her birthday was last month though so the next opportunity might be Christmas!)
> 
> I also actually have Silver Mario, which I imported from amazon.com because he seems to be really common in America (I'm from UK where Zelda and Kirby are rare and Silver Mario/Gold Mario don't exist). He looks nice but he is just a Mario that's been spray painted so I might give him away. I would want Gold Mario though because gold!
> 
> I also have in my house, due to brothers:
> -Diddy Kong
> -Pikachu
> -Ike
> -Samus
> -Mario
> -Greninja
> 
> The amiibo I want still are: Toon Link, Zelda, Splatoon Squid and Olimar. The first two are rare here but I'm also low on money. The Squid is really rare here too and was exclusive to a bundle with the game. I already have the game so I can't spend ?40 for an amiibo. The 3-pack isn't sold here but it is on ebay - I want it but again, money. I have preordered Olimar though and he's out soon, yay!
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting ROB - not sure if I want the EU one or Japanese one though.
> Also the Animal Crossing amiibo! I think I only want Isabelle and Tom Nook for now, and my friend wants K.K Slider!


I wouldn't mind a villager amiibo 
I have marth and wouldn't mind the r.o.b one too


----------



## Applelicious

Your friend Tao said you don't have any amiibo's at all that you actually print pic's of amiibo's off of Google and stick them to milk cartons. Also when I get my Jigglypuff amiibo I will post an actual pic of it. And since you claim to have soooooo many doubles of amiibio's it wouldn't hurt to actually take a pic of those two  Greninja you have since you claim to have doubles of everything.


Cause me and every one else just take a pic of our collection. Like I said before even if you are not lying and claim to have those amiibo's we would actually like to see some proof that you actually have them. Cause you keep posting you got so many of them on every thread that's about amiibo and we just wanna see some proof if you actually do have all those amiibo.

@JasonBurrows


----------



## Ste

I use to collect a lot of Funko pop models, I have about 15 near me now. Looks like I'm going to be spending my money on Amiibo instead of Funko Pop models from now on.


----------



## matt

I really fancy bowser or wario they look cool
But I need CASH to buy AMIIBO 
Need a job so bad now I finished college.
These amiibo suck the money right out your wallet


----------



## JasonBurrows

This video is the best you all are going to get to show what amiibo I own. I really cannot be bothered to take a photo of each of my individual amiibo figures. The only amiibo that they have that I do not have is the Silver Mario amiibo.








			
				Applelicious said:
			
		

> Your friend Tao said you don't have any amiibo's at all that you actually print pic's of amiibo's off of Google and stick them to milk cartons. Also when I get my Jigglypuff amiibo I will post an actual pic of it. And since you claim to have soooooo many doubles of amiibio's it wouldn't hurt to actually take a pic of those two Greninja you have since you claim to have doubles of everything.
> 
> 
> Cause me and every one else just take a pic of our collection. Like I said before even if you are not lying and claim to have those amiibo's we would actually like to see some proof that you actually have them. Cause you keep posting you got so many of them on every thread that's about amiibo and we just wanna see some proof if you actually do have all those amiibo.
> 
> @JasonBurrows


It would take me FAR too long to post individual pictures...


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> This video is the best you all are going to get to show what amiibo I own. I really cannot be bothered to take a photo of each of my individual amiibo figures. The only amiibo that they have that I do not have is the Silver Mario amiibo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would take me FAR too long to post individual pictures...



but that ain't you


----------



## Klave

I have a picture of my amiibo collection too that I'd like to share! (or at least the ones that are opened and I had as of last month)



Spoiler












I believe the ones that aren't pictured are the ones I didn't have at time - Kirby, King DeDeDe and Yarn Yoshi Green -  as well as ones still in box that I'm not sure I want to keep - Marth, Silver Mario and Villager (I want him but not sure which one).

@JasonBurrows: I think Villager has a reprint in Japan already so amazon.com might have Japanese sellers. I live in the UK, and haven't seen any reprints of him over here yet though so I'm still holding onto my first one for now.
Also you can take one picture of them all rather than a picture of each individual amiibo.
edit: Oh, you're from Australia? I heard rare amiibo are getting easier to find over there.


----------



## Applelicious

Oh please !.. Don't give us that excuse that video doesn't proof anything and give me a break. It wouldn't hurt to take pic of your collection cause every time we ask you to take a pic of your collection so we can see that you are not lying. You always gotta make up some dang excuse so that you won't show us. We don't want to start anything on here we just asking you nicely to show us a pic of your collection as proof that you are not lying.

Cause that video doesn't proof anything at all. Cause on every amiibo thread you post about your collection you seem soo proud of it , and if we all have that many amount of amiibo's we will all take pic's of it and share it to every one instead of telling people about it. So until you actually show us a pic of your collection we won't believe you that you have that many amiibo's.

@JasonBurrows


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> edit: Oh, you're from Australia? I heard rare amiibo are getting easier to find over there.


I live in the UK too.




			
				Applelicious said:
			
		

> Oh please !.. Don't give us that excuse that video doesn't proof anything and give me a break. It wouldn't hurt to take pic of your collection cause every time we ask you to take a pic of your collection so we can see that you are not lying. You always gotta make up some dang excuse so that you won't show us. We don't want to start anything on here we just asking you nicely to show us a pic of your collection as proof that you are not lying.
> 
> Cause that video doesn't proof anything at all. Cause on every amiibo thread you post about your collection you seem soo proud of it , and if we all have that many amount of amiibo's we will all take pic's of it and share it to every one instead of telling people about it. So until you actually show us a pic of your collection we won't believe you that you have that many amiibo's.
> 
> @JasonBurrows


That is your choice. I know I have them as I know exactly how much that I paid for each amiibo and where I got each amiibo.


----------



## Applelicious

Ok then. Until you actually show us some proof and stop making excuses for them then we won't believe you , and also people won't believe you that you have those many amiibo's with out any proof of it.



@JasonBurrows


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Applelicious said:


> Ok then. Until you actually show us some proof and stop making excuses for them then we won't believe you , and also people won't believe you that you have those many amiibo's with out any proof of it.
> 
> 
> 
> @JasonBurrows


Dude he posted some pictures a while ago, chill out.


----------



## JasonBurrows

ShinyYoshi said:


> Dude he posted some pictures a while ago, chill out.


Thank you ShinyYoshi! Someone on TBT that is not irritating! You non-irritating people are very rare here.  *(Compliment)*

I did add Applelicious to my Ignore List because I was being bothered.


----------



## Tao

Applelicious said:


> Your friend Tao said you don't have any amiibo's at all that you actually print pic's of amiibo's off of Google and stick them to milk cartons.




I can confirm. He showed me the collection of milk carton amiibo. There was still some milk in a few of them and the wave 1 cartons now contain cheese.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> I can confirm. He showed me the collection of milk carton amiibo. There was still some milk in a few of them and the wave 1 cartons now contain cheese.


I, the amiibo-know-it-all guy officially confirm that the only milk bottles that I have stickers of amiibo on are the rare ones that I am missing. PAC-MAN, Lucario and Toon Link.

The milk has an image of the amiibo and a message saying "Have you seen this amiibo?" and it lists an email where you can get in to contact with me to discuss your asking price for the amiibo (Up to ?19.99) {$31.02}


----------



## Klave

JasonBurrows said:


> I live in the UK too.
> 
> That is your choice. I know I have them as I know exactly how much that I paid for each amiibo and where I got each amiibo.



Ah sorry, I thought I saw a thing in your sig that said timezone GMT+10 but I must have been mistaken lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Ah sorry, I thought I saw a thing in your sig that said timezone GMT+10 but I must have been mistaken lol.


No worries. lol Australia and the UK are both PAL regions, so I can see why it would be easy to get confused. XD


----------



## Colour Bandit

I noticed I haven't done an update in a while so here it is: 


Spoiler










From left to right we have: Bowser, Mario, Link, Luigi, Sheik, Yoshi, Samus, Pikachu, Peach, Inkling Boy, Marth, Inkling Squid and Inkling Girl. My Green Yarn Yoshi isn't pictured, he likes chilling out next to my Wii U. Also featured are my Primal Groudon and Kyogre figures, Skull Kid and Nora (from RWBY)
I'm waiting until after my birthday to buy more, I hope to add Zelda, Ganondorf, Greninja, Charizard, Lucario and Jigglypuff to my collection next, maybe Toon Link, Rosalina, Toad and Villager if I can find them at a decent price.
I also want to get all the Animal Crossing Amiibo and Amiibo cards, I want to get doubles of each Amiibo card so I can put the doubles in poster frames for display :3 3rd copies onwards are gonna get resold on eBay. 

Thank goodness I got a pay rise at work so I can fund my addiction, though I have to be careful and not buy too many, hence why I have had a break from Amiibo hunting, Green Yarn Yoshi was my last buy. I'm mainly just going to be getting Amiibo that I want now, rather than buying whatever I can get like I have been  I may sell my Marth in the future, but obviously quite cheap, or put him in an auction since he is unboxed, mainly since he was an impulse buy and I don't really need him. (I only really want to collect Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Splatoon and Animal Crossing series Amiibo.


----------



## Applelicious

Awesome collection you got there once I get more of them I will make an update of mine as well XD.. And good luck collecting them all. Cause even with your job collecting amiibos will hurt your wallet a lot XD.. Cause it seems Nintendo won't stop making them for a long time now XD..


----------



## Colour Bandit

Applelicious said:


> Awesome collection you got there once I get more of them I will make an update of mine as well XD.. And good luck collecting them all. Cause even with your job collecting amiibos will hurt your wallet a lot XD.. Cause it seems Nintendo won't stop making them for a long time now XD..



I'm not planning on collecting every Amiibo, just all of the Animal Crossing and Pokemon ones since they are my favourite series, getting all the Mario or Zelda ones would be nice but I'm not too fussed. To get all the AC cards, let alone doubles, will be a challenge, I'll have to rely on getting extras for trading or selling on eBay and buying individual cards on eBay. Luckily my wallet doesn't yet have to worry about bills and whatnot (probably won't do for a few years) but yeah, I'd never attempt to get one of every single Amiibo


----------



## matt

I will definately aim to get every Animal Crossing amiibo, including the cards. I think this way, I'll probably get the most out of Amiibo Festival. There will probably be some trading craze going on like with YuGiOh cards at school with the Amiibo cards...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Colour Bandit said:


> I'm not planning on collecting every Amiibo, just all of the Animal Crossing and Pokemon ones since they are my favourite series, getting all the Mario or Zelda ones would be nice but I'm not too fussed. To get all the AC cards, let alone doubles, will be a challenge, I'll have to rely on getting extras for trading or selling on eBay and buying individual cards on eBay. Luckily my wallet doesn't yet have to worry about bills and whatnot (probably won't do for a few years) but yeah, I'd never attempt to get one of every single Amiibo



That's actually kind of how I want to do things- collect Amiibo that are significant to me rather than getting each and every one of them. Of course, that makes my final target either Ness or Lucas- which is _definitely_ going to be fun to get. :/

Anyhow, later, I think I'll take a picture of my collection and post it here.


----------



## Applelicious

Oh well sorry then for my behavior. And if he did then I didn't mean to start any problems with no one I just hate people like that who like to brag about their collection is all and is quite irritating and annoying is all, and for him to put me on his ignore list just cause I was telling him to put a pic of his collection to show proof that he actually has it is quite immature.

And I wasn't trying to start drama or nothing just wanted to make sure he was telling the truth and not lying about it cause people like him are the annoying ones and the irritating ones and if he did post a pic of his collection a while ago then please send me a link to his thread where he posted a pic of his collection then. And this will be my last ranting about him then since he likes  being immature and all.

@ ShinyYoshi


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Oh well sorry then for my behavior. And if he did then I didn't mean to start any problems with no one I just hate people like that who like to brag about their collection is all and is quite irritating and annoying is all, and for him to put me on his ignore list just cause I was telling him to put a pic of his collection to show proof that he actually has it is quite immature.
> 
> And I wasn't trying to start drama or nothing just wanted to make sure he was telling the truth and not lying about it cause people like him are the annoying ones and the irritating ones and if he did post a pic of his collection a while ago then please send me a link to his thread where he posted a pic of his collection then. And this will be my last ranting about him then since he likes  being immature and all.
> 
> @ ShinyYoshi


Me??? brag about my collection??? You may not have bragged about yours, but I don't have any autographed ones, so you have it better... >:[ YET I GET THE GRIEF FROM YOU! >:[ huh.

*calms down* I am fine now.

*If the mods give me a warning for this, I will take it that they are totally one sided against me.
I have also taken a copy of this message so I will know if it has been edited too.*

I have not been offensive whatsoever, I am just angry that Applelicious would call me immature.

See here Applelicious, I DO have every single amiibo going... I do NOT have to prove it to you.
But there is a user here called matt who HAS seen order summaries of my amiibo. So it IS true.

*EDIT: I do not mean any offense to you Applelicious, but I won't tolerate negativity towards me.
I would just like to enjoy my time here.*

*EDIT #2: Applelicious, it could be WAY worse... I could be scalping them like some eBayers...
But I don't.*


----------



## Applelicious

Oh wow least I posted pic's that I actually have them instead of saying that you have them cause even if you say that you posses those collection that you have doesn't actually provide proof that you got them.

And also you even said this in my topic I did about amiibo.


 ( Same here... XD I just invade people's topics and post my collection. lol ) 


And don't bother changing it cause I already did a screen save about it if you try to change it. And that really makes you a bragger I don't bother going around constantly on every amiibo thread there is and keep telling people that I have order double of every amiibo's that there is so over all it quite makes you a bragger.

And I just wanted proof that you actually have it is all and if you did posted a pic of your collection then send me the thread that you posted it from and this whole drama about amiibo will be over.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Oh wow least I posted pic's that I actually have them instead of saying that you have them cause even if you say that you posses those collection that you have doesn't actually provide proof that you got them.
> 
> And also you even said this in my topic I did about amiibo.
> 
> 
> ( Same here... XD I just invade people's topics and post my collection. lol )
> 
> 
> And don't bother changing it cause I already did a screen save about it if you try to change it. And that really makes you a bragger I don't bother going around constantly on every amiibo thread there is and keep telling people that I have order double of every amiibo's there is so it quit makes you a bragger.
> 
> And I just wanted proof that you actually have it is all and if you did posted a pic of your collection then send me the thread that you posted it from and this whole drama about amiibo will be over.


You really want a flame war, but the less immature one is now going to throw water on the flames and keep you on my ignore list. Have a nice day.


----------



## Applelicious

Ok then you have a nice day as well and it just goes to show you how immature of a person you are is all.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Ok then you have a nice day as well and it just goes to show you how immature of a person you are is all.


Actually I take back my comment. How about we both call it quits? I don't want to fight with you.

You seem like a cool person, I did say good things about your autographed amiibo after all.


----------



## Applelicious

Ok then all is forgiven then I just wanted to see a pic of your amiibo collection is all. I will forget this whole drama ever happen


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Ok then all is forgiven then I just wanted to see a pic of your amiibo collection is all. I will forget this whole drama ever happen


May I add you to my TBT friends please?


----------



## Applelicious

Sure that's fine with me.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Sure that's fine with me.


Awesome! I have sent you a personal message. It explains why I do not post pictures. It is the genuine reason, I guarantee.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Awesome! I have sent you a personal message. It explains why I do not post pictures. It is the genuine reason, I guarantee.




Is it because international terrorists will be able to pinpoint your location based on the angle of the suns reflection on all the amiibo packaging, then those terrorists will use that information to come to your house and take the batteries out of your TV remote?


Is it that?


----------



## Applelicious

To tell you all the truth I am one of those international terrorists I am working undercover and getting him to reveal his  amiibo collection so I can contact my team and we can get ready to go in and get his collection once he reveals it.

This mission has been unsuccessful , but I will try again soon. ...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> To tell you all the truth I am one of those international terrorists I am working undercover and getting him to reveal his  amiibo collection so I can contact my team and we can get ready to go in and get his collection once he reveals it.
> 
> This mission has been unsuccessful , but I will try again soon. ...


I have revealed my amiibo collection many times within this topic... 

I assume you mean my amiibo gold mine? All numbered English PAL amiibo and almost all rares doubled up, yes?

You mean this Applelicious? xD

Super Smash Bros. Collection
[Listed in Release Order]
41/50 (82% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
8. Wii Fit Trainer x2
9. Villager x2
10. Pikachu
11. Kirby x2
12. Marth x2
13. Zelda x2
14. Diddy Kong
15. Luigi
16. Little Mac x2
17. Pit x2
18. Captain Falcon x2
19. Rosalina x2
20. Bowser x2
21. Lucario
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
24. Ike x2
25. Shulk x2
26. Sonic the Hedgehog x2
27. Mega Man x2
28. King Dedede x2
29. Meta Knight x2
30. Robin x2
31. Lucina x2
32. Wario x2
33. Charizard x2
34. Ness x2
35. PAC-MAN
36. Greninja x2
37. Jigglypuff x2
38. Palutena x2
39. Dark Pit x2
40. Zero Suit Samus x2
41. Ganondorf x2

Super Mario Bros. Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad x2
6. Bowser

Splatoon Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2

Yarn Yoshi Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2

Duplicates Total: 34
TOTAL AMOUNT: 87


----------



## Klave

That is a lot of amiibo...
It makes my head hurt how much that would cost in total.
I'm happy that I'm not going for a full set, just my favorites!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I was at Walmart (sadly) getting stuff to help me move out of my apartment this week and stopped by the amiibo section. It still looks as pathetic as ever, but this time there were more characters. Luigi, Mario, Bowser, Yoshi, Peach, Zelda, Link, Pikachu, and Donkey Kong. 
Nothing rare, but it was pretty rare for me to see Link on the shelves. I haven't seen him out in a while. This is amiibo hunting in North America :/ our GameStops usually aren't much better unless you're lucky.


----------



## JCnator

Is that just me or waiting for a few restocks to arrive rather than trying to get the amiibo during the time it gets launched is a more viable option to get them at your own leisure without paying a lot of dough to some scalper? I recently managed to land an order for a Fox amiibo that recently came in Wal-Mart Canada for only $15.96 CAD, and it's worth the trouble of waiting for a restock to happen enough times rather than deal with crazed people desperately getting them sooner than I would normally do.


----------



## Applelicious

I check on Amazon and they are going around the twenty dollar range which is not a bad deal for some of the rare one's. Also in Target they just restock most of them and I am not sure if Jigglypuff is still available though I just got lucky yesterday when I saw her available. 

I've been doing the same thing I don't go out and rush myself to the store and buy them every time a new wave comes out. I just been buying them online. Cause fighting people over amiibo's in store is kinda of dumb and I am not gonna spend my time waiting in line for them and having people pushing me etc, just to get an amiibo.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Well, I just discovered that Ness is being sold on Amazon for ?15.50. I have to resist the temptation to buy him...


----------



## Klave

Really? Wow! That's only 50p more expensive than GAME would sell him for so if you really want Ness and now then I would get him.

Ness isn't one of my mains or favourites, nor have I played any of the Earthbound games so I don't want to buy him
 If the Splatoon squid could go down to that price, it'd be so great.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I do want to get him at some point, but I have to see how much I have first. 

If I recall, one of the Splatoon Amiibo is around that much on ShopTo.


----------



## KHKirby

I've gotten pretty lucky with how far my collection has come! The only amiibo I'm missing (besides the Mario Series, don't care for those) are Villager, Captain Falcon, Little Mac, Rosalina, Meta Knight, Lucina, and Robin. I might be getting Robin soon, and because all of the Amazon prices for the imports have dropped dramatically, I might splurge and buy a few that I'm still missing.

My first amiibo was Fox, fortunately, because I realized that he would be pretty popular (especially with the furries and Melee pros). I remember seeing Villager on the shelf, but I wasn't worried about getting him back then. :c I wish I had. I DID get Wii Fit Trainer, however, when she was still selling; I grabbed the last one off of the rack in my local Target. I rushed over there ASAP when the rumors of the Unholy Trinity was being discontinued from production.

A lot of my amiibo gains have pretty much been because of pure luck. I popped by a Gamestop one day not expecting anything to be in there and, lo and behold, there was a single Ike waiting there for me to buy. I camped out for nearly two hours in front of a Gamestop during the Ness/Dedede restock and as it turns out, they only have one Ness for sale, and I was the only one in line. Also, my parents were gracious enough to do a Wave 4 run on release day while I was at school and I managed to get everything besides Ness/Robin/Lucina.

These things are gonna take over my life sooner of later.


----------



## Tao

My Bowser Jr has been dispatched this morning 

Considering it's from GAME and they ship via Royal Mail, I can probably expect to get it a week after release day **flips table**


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> My Bowser Jr has been dispatched this morning
> 
> Considering it's from GAME and they ship via Royal Mail, I can probably expect to get it a week after release day **flips table**


That is really odd... I have ordered amiibo from GAME.co.uk before and I have received them 2 working days after despatch.

It must be just you Tao... xD


----------



## Klave

I've seen a 3-pack on ebay for ?40 which prices them all around ?13.33 each which is pretty good. The problem is that I don't have enough money to afford it. xD
I would think about getting the Inkling boy or girl but I do want the squid the most. I was hoping the other two would be cheaper but it doesn't look like they are. If I get them, it would only be with the squid at this point though.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> That is really odd... I have ordered amiibo from GAME.co.uk before and I have received them 2 working days after despatch.
> 
> It must be just you Tao... xD




It's less GAME's fault and more Royal Mail. Any company I order from that goes via Royal Mail I usually end up receiving the package 'late' no matter how early it's dispatched.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> It's less GAME's fault and more Royal Mail. Any company I order from that goes via Royal Mail I usually end up receiving the package 'late' no matter how early it's dispatched.


Are you sure? Royal Mail seem to be fine where I live.

My local postman delivered me seven parcels on June 26th when Yoshi's Woolly World released and I had at least one parcel arrive every single day starting from Saturday the 20th through to Friday the 26th. The only day that I did not get a parcel that week was Sunday the 21st.


----------



## Holla

This guy just came in the mail today. I am super pleased he is one of the more complicated/detailed Amiibo I own so far and he looks amazing! ^.^






Also here is my collection so far: (Just waiting for Villager and Lucario to come in the mail. Once they come though I have no idea how I'm going to display them as my dresser is getting crowded.)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Holla said:


>


I must genuinely ask, how small is that dresser? XD
The amiibo you have look really big compared...


----------



## Holla

JasonBurrows said:


> I must genuinely ask, how small is that dresser? XD
> The amiibo you have look really big compared...



Haha I should have clarified that is an old jewellery box (it has basically nothing in it) that sits on top of my dresser. Haha I can see how that could be misleading though. xD


----------



## Klave

JasonBurrows said:


> Are you sure? Royal Mail seem to be fine where I live.
> 
> My local postman delivered me seven parcels on June 26th when Yoshi's Woolly World released and I had at least one parcel arrive every single day starting from Saturday the 20th through to Friday the 26th. The only day that I did not get a parcel that week was Sunday the 21st.



Royal Mail seem to be great for me too. I got Lucina from ShopTo two days early. 
I got Greninja from GAME either a day early or on time - can't remember. Marth and Villager were ordered in January and didn't take too long.

I got Pokemon X and Omega Ruby from GAME a day early and on time respectively which was very nice.

I think Nintendo UK Store is great though - I got Dark Pit early by a couple days and Palutena on time. I also got Majora's Mask a day early.

I can't wait to get Olimar! He hasn't been despatched yet but he is coming soon!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Royal Mail seem to be great for me too. I got Lucina from ShopTo two days early.
> I got Greninja from GAME either a day early or on time - can't remember. Marth and Villager were ordered in January and didn't take too long.
> 
> I got Pokemon X and Omega Ruby from GAME a day early and on time respectively which was very nice.
> 
> I think Nintendo UK Store is great though - I got Dark Pit early by a couple days and Palutena on time. I also got Majora's Mask a day early.
> 
> I can't wait to get Olimar! He hasn't been despatched yet but he is coming soon!


It must be just Tao then. xD


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> Are you sure? Royal Mail seem to be fine where I live.
> 
> My local postman delivered me seven parcels on June 26th when Yoshi's Woolly World released and I had at least one parcel arrive every single day starting from Saturday the 20th through to Friday the 26th. The only day that I did not get a parcel that week was Sunday the 21st.




*shrug*

My area's obviously sucks.




Holla said:


>



That 'cabinet' is tiny. It makes the Amiibo look gigantic!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> *shrug*
> 
> My area's obviously sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 'cabinet' is tiny. It makes the Amiibo look gigantic!


I know Holla explained it to me already, but I want to get in on collecting these Mega amiibo now. XD


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I know Holla explained it to me already, but I want to get in on collecting these Mega amiibo now. XD



You would need both hands to pick them up and scan them.

They would be so impracticable, yet I want them to be a thing.


----------



## Ste

Tao said:


> You would need both hands to pick them up and scan them.
> 
> They would be so impracticable, yet I want them to be a thing.



That would be pretty funny and cool!

For my next amiibo, I might go for King Dedede. I've recently took a liking to him after watching Subspace clips from Brawl, but he looks really cool too! I play as Link a lot, and he's pretty common, so might pick him up if I'm in the store ^.^


----------



## Holla

Tao said:


> That 'cabinet' is tiny. It makes the Amiibo look gigantic!





JasonBurrows said:


> I know Holla explained it to me already, but I want to get in on collecting these Mega amiibo now. XD





Tao said:


> You would need both hands to pick them up and scan them.
> 
> They would be so impracticable, yet I want them to be a thing.



Haha you guys crack me up! xD It's great.


----------



## Jake

here some more pics of mewtwo


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> Spoiler:  hidden
> 
> 
> 
> here some more pics of mewtwo



his support stand is so big :/
atleast mewtwos proportion is good, he's easy to produce anyway I guess


----------



## Klave

Just got an email today that Olimar has shipped, woohoo! U can't wait until Friday to have him! By then, I'll have most of my amiibo dreamies. 

I still haven't trained a lot of them on smash, although I barely play it anyway!


----------



## Jake

I was gonna get bowser jr and DR Mario from the next wave but I don't think I will.

I've always liked bowser jr, but I just wish he was out if the clown car, even for smash. if he fought out of the clown car I'd love him a whole lot more, so I probably won't get his amiibo (also hoping they make a Wendy amiibo so I will defs 100% get that instead l0l). DR Mario is more of a dumb reason, but it don't get why his box is red not white... If it was white I'd probs get him, but the red box just looks awkward and wrong, so I'm prob not gonna get it, even tho I'll take him out of the box and throw it away.

The only ones I'm really interested in now are duck hunt, mewtwo and lucas. If the lucas amiibo unlocks the dlc then I'll defs get it, coz I'd rather pay $17 for a figure and DLC then $5 for the DLC alone. If it doesn't then I probably won't buy Lucas. Unsure about duck hunt, too, but mewtwo is defs 100%


----------



## Klave

I always thought Bowser Jr in the clown car was really cool and unique and made his amiibo look better hehe. I almost got him but I never plat as him or anything so I would have no reason to get him at all.

The mewtwo amiibo does look pretty nice. It looks quite high quality as well which surprised me a bit although that is a prototype to be fair, so mass produced might not be so good.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have managed to preorder the Super Mario Maker + Mario Classic Colour amiibo twice. One of them from Nintendo UK Official Store that comes with a Super Mario Maker t-shirt. This item has sold out now.


----------



## Klave

Cool, but what will you do with two?
I don't really want the game (I'm not that much of a fan of 2D platformers unless it's Kirby) and don't really have much interest in the amiibo (no nostalgia there for me, I don't really like the look of a pixelated mario) so I won't be getting it.

The booklet of levels that comes with the game does look pretty cool though.

I kinda wish I got Splatoon from Nintendo UK store though because of that shirt. That one looked pretty sweet.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Cool, but what will you do with two?


Nintendo games, I have noticed seem to keep their value or go up in value depending on the actual quantity made. I am hoping to get loads of duplicates and sell them off in the far future...

I hope that I don't have to sell things off, but you never know in the near future... It is unpredictable.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> Nintendo games, I have noticed seem to keep their value or go up in value depending on the actual quantity made. *I am hoping to get loads of duplicates and sell them off in the far future...
> *
> I hope that I don't have to sell things off, but you never know in the near future... It is unpredictable.



u are a disgrace


----------



## Klave

That must be quite a while if you're thinking of them increasing in value like retro games today. I would have trouble looking after them and making sure they are in good condition myself! Also that must be quite a lot of investment if you do that with a lot of games. I don't have that money to do such a thing ^-^;

I don't think amiibo will increase long term though. Short term, sure, but it sounds like a lot of people are keeping them to sell later flooding the market making it so they won't be worth much in the future. Also, Nintendo are reprinting a lot of them.


----------



## Heyden

I've seen photos of Olimar and Bowser JR on social media and damn, I want them badly now, mostly Olimar


----------



## Klave

I'm excited that all three Pikmin are on the amiibo! For a while, I thought that the yellow Pikmin wasn't there because you couldn't see it in any of the pictures of Olimar and it looked like the base was completely full.

I was glad at E3 when they showed it off and saw it was there! I just hope the amiibo will still be high quality when mass produced because a lot of minor defects could make it look worse.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> u are a disgrace


I did say "I hope that I don't have to sell things off, but you never know in the near future... It is unpredictable."


----------



## Spongebob

JasonBurrows said:


> I am hoping to get loads of duplicates and sell them off in the far future...



You should donate the duplicates to kids who have nothing rather than selling them


----------



## Javocado

Dark Pit stock reported to be over 100 out here in US on release day which is just lovely!!!

But in other news, Palutena is going to be an Amazon exclusive hahahaha rip


----------



## Applelicious

Or better yet Palutena will be an Ebay exclusive XD.. And I can not wait to get me Dark Pitt. I can't wait to finish my amiibo collection so I can start collecting funko pops again c.c..

@Javocado


----------



## Ste

Link's going for ?10 on Amazon, so might pick him up soon ^.^


----------



## Rasha

All I want is yoshi (the yarn one), king dedede and fox
i also really like the splatoon amiibo
sadly though i probably won't get any...


----------



## matt

R-Cookies said:


> All I want is yoshi (the yarn one), king dedede and fox
> i also really like the splatoon amiibo
> sadly though i probably won't get any...


If your from UK GAME have a lot in stock for 14.99


I really fancy buying Lucas when it comes out
Also I wouldn't mind Dr Mario or olimar they look rather cool


----------



## Rasha

All I want is yoshi (the yarn one), king dedede and fox
i also really like the splatoon amiibo
sadly though i probably won't get any...


----------



## matt

R-Cookies said:


> All I want is yoshi (the yarn one), king dedede and fox
> i also really like the splatoon amiibo
> sadly though i probably won't get any...



Check my previous post before your double post ;-)


----------



## Jake

i saw a derp face shulk im so mad i didnt take a picture of it FML


----------



## Heyden

Apparently Palutena is an Amazon exlcusive in the US.
ha


----------



## matt

Haydenn said:


> Apparently Palutena is an Amazon exlcusive in the US.
> ha



That's surprising
Here in UK, palutena is everywhere there's like 5 in my local GAME store


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Haydenn said:


> Apparently Palutena is an Amazon exlcusive in the US.
> ha



Why TF would they do that..............?

In other news... I ordered Toon Link off Amazon. He was pretty cheap and lord knows I'll never see him in stores. It's also a Japanese import which was cheaper than a NA one.


----------



## Klave

ShinyYoshi said:


> Why TF would they do that..............?
> 
> In other news... I ordered Toon Link off Amazon. He was pretty cheap and lord knows I'll never see him in stores. It's also a Japanese import which was cheaper than a NA one.



It wouldn't matter - it's clear amiibo stock is increasing and it's really likely everyone will be able to get what they want. Initial stock is decided months in advance before production at the factory. By Wave 5, the initial stock would have been decided after Wave 1 or 2 sales were seen so Nintendo know to produce more.

Also, I'm really happy! Olimar arrived today, two days early! 
That's pretty much all of top tier amiibo wants done now! There are still quite a few I'd like to have though. :3


----------



## Holla

My Villager Amiibo I ordered from Walmart.ca finally shipped (nearly took a week). I should get him in the mail tomorrow! I'm super excited! ^.^


----------



## Applelicious

Guys I need your help I was wondering if this site shopto.net ships worldwide cause I am interested in ordering couple of  amiibo's from them. Also do they happen to accept debit cards by any chance cause I don't have a credit card sadly only I am only able to use debit cards.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Applelicious said:


> Guys I need your help I was wondering if this site shopto.net ships worldwide cause I am interested in ordering couple of  amiibo's from them. Also do they happen to accept debit cards by any chance cause I don't have a credit card sadly only I am only able to use debit cards.


Their FAQ says they ship internationally and that the delivery costs are displayed at checkout, they do accept debit cards since that is what I use with them (I also don't have a credit card but even if it says to enter your 'credit' card details it will also accept debit details) as long as it is either Master Card or Visa it is fine- I don't think they accept American Express though.


----------



## Klave

Applelicious said:


> Guys I need your help I was wondering if this site shopto.net ships worldwide cause I am interested in ordering couple of  amiibo's from them. Also do they happen to accept debit cards by any chance cause I don't have a credit card sadly only I am only able to use debit cards.



They do but what are you buying from them? Last I checked, they raised their amiibo prices to like ?20 which is about $30 each. Retail is ?11/$15ish but a lot of place charge like ?15/$22ish. I also heard Americans have a hard time signing up there because they take a ?1 charge to test your card and then refund it which doesn't work very well with American cards or something.
Also their packaging isn't that great so your amiibo could get damaged if you don't live in the UK. (I have bought a few amiibo from there)


----------



## Applelicious

Klave said:


> They do but what are you buying from them? Last I checked, they raised their amiibo prices to like ?20 which is about $30 each. Retail is ?11/$15ish but a lot of place charge like ?15/$22ish. I also heard Americans have a hard time signing up there because they take a ?1 charge to test your card and then refund it which doesn't work very well with American cards or something.
> Also their packaging isn't that great so your amiibo could get damaged if you don't live in the UK. (I have bought a few amiibo from there)




Thank you for letting me know cause I live in the usa and was just curious if they accept debit cards or not. And I just been trying to find a good site where I can buy amiibo's for a good price is all. And I know amazon so far has decent prices for amiibo's , but having other options to buy them from other sites would be nice as well.

Just been having a hard time trying to find a decent site that will accept debit cards and that the site is safe and all x.x.

@ Colour Bandit : And thank you as well for letting me know also x3..


----------



## device

i worry that once i buy 1 of them i will want to buy them all

are amiibo's rly a good thing to buy? there are little games that support amiibo's and im mostly worried about the costs


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received my Dr. Mario amiibo, Bowser Jr. amiibo and Olimar amiibo today. I am just waiting on the delivery of the other one of each of those now. 

That is now 80% of the Super Smash Bros. Collection that I own out of all characters in the game.
The main character roster is 48 (51 if Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler and Mii Swordfighter as seperate characters) not including any of the DLC characters. The recently announced DLC characters puts that total of amiibo up from 48 to 55. (51 to 58 for the Mii Fighters)

I only need Duck Hunt, Falco, R.O.B, Mr. Game and Watch, Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler and Mii Swordfighter to own an amiibo of every single playable non-DLC character on the roster.
I will then only need Mewtwo, Lucas, Roy and Ryu and I should have every single amiibo from Super Smash Bros. Collection.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> I have received my Dr. Mario amiibo, Bowser Jr. amiibo and Olimar amiibo today. I am just waiting on the delivery of the other one of each of those now.



take a picture


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Haydenn said:


> take a picture



I'd love to see that haha ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows

Super Smash Bros. Collection
[Listed in Release Order]
41/50 (82% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
8. Wii Fit Trainer x2
9. Villager x2
10. Pikachu
11. Kirby x2
12. Marth x2
13. Zelda x2
14. Diddy Kong
15. Luigi
16. Little Mac x2
17. Pit x2
18. Captain Falcon x2
19. Rosalina x2
20. Bowser x2
21. Lucario
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
24. Ike x2
25. Shulk x2
26. Sonic the Hedgehog x2
27. Mega Man x2
28. King Dedede x2
29. Meta Knight x2
30. Robin x2
31. Lucina x2
32. Wario x2
33. Charizard x2
34. Ness x2
35. PAC-MAN
36. Greninja x2
37. Jigglypuff x2
38. Palutena x2
39. Dark Pit x2
40. Zero Suit Samus x2
41. Ganondorf x2
42. Dr. Mario
43. Bowser Jr.
44. Olimar

Super Mario Bros. Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad x2
6. Bowser

Splatoon Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2

Yarn Yoshi Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2

*Duplicates Total: 34
TOTAL AMOUNT: 90 (As of 14th of July 2015)*


----------



## Applelicious

Please use spoiler it takes up to much space every time you post your collection up  -_-..


----------



## Vizionari

JasonBurrows said:


> -snip-



I'd really like to know where you get the funds for all that...


----------



## Tao

Vizionari said:


> I'd really like to know where you get the funds for all that...



From histories oldest profession.


----------



## Klave

Omg that's over ?1000 at retail price, not even considering the fact Splatoon squid is only in bundle and Yarn Yoshi are higher price or if you bought any at above retail price.
While you're at it paying for all this, would you mind paying for my  university tuition too?


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Vizionari said:


> I'd really like to know where you get the funds for all that...



My parents would kill me if they ever found out I spent money like that on amigos


----------



## Applelicious

I think I might ask Jason kindly if he can buy me Dark Pitt and Charizard for Christmas x3..


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> I think I might ask Jason kindly if he can buy me Dark Pitt and Charizard for Christmas x3..


As much as I would like to, that would be pointless me buying more than two of each amiibo.


----------



## Applelicious

Speaking of amiibo's my Jigglypuff amiibo came in the mail today I am so happy. 



Spoiler












That wasn't so hard now was it I might order another one soon as well. Also with that Jigglypuff amiibo I just got I have 20 amiibo's so far in my collection I still need a while to go c.c...


----------



## Cam1

Picked up a Link today!


----------



## Applelicious

Nice, Link is a good amiibo to have. Will you keep him in the box or use him ?..


----------



## Cam1

Applelicious said:


> Nice, Link is a good amiibo to have. Will you keep him in the box or use him ?..


Oh I always open mine lol. I feel like there isnt much use other than bragging rights (and some money if you wait long enough) keeping them in box, especially the commons. I would rather get extra items and functions in games instead of having a box with a figure I cant use in it sitting around.


----------



## Klave

Yeah I agree with you too. Even if I don't use my amiibo all that much, I'll still use them so I open up mine. Collection/display isn't their primary intended use anyway and I'm surprised at how many people collect these for the sake of display when they could buy things like Figma instead which are much higher quality.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hi guys, I would actually be getting another three amiibo tomorrow at ?10.99 each.


----------



## Applelicious

That's true once I buy a Wii U since I don't have one at the moment sadly c.c.. I will open my amiibo's up and use them cause, to tell you the truth they where meant to be played with. Also I might just consider getting doubles of some of the rare ones is all XD.

But other then that I will open the rest up and proudly display them on my shelf and use them as they where meant to be.


----------



## Ste

Applelicious said:


> That's true once I buy a Wii U since I don't have one at the moment sadly c.c.. I will open my amiibo's up and use them cause, to tell you the truth they where meant to be played with. Also I might just consider getting doubles of some of the rare ones is all XD.
> 
> But other then that I will open the rest up and proudly display them on my shelf and use them as they where meant to be.



If you got rares you could open one and keep the other in-box and store somewhere? Just an idea xD


----------



## Heyden

still waiting for the day U take a photo and the day U use a spoiler


----------



## Klave

Oh, I forgot to post a picture of olimar:


Spoiler: here he is


----------



## Tao

Klave said:


> Yeah I agree with you too. Even if I don't use my amiibo all that much, I'll still use them so I open up mine. Collection/display isn't their primary intended use anyway and I'm surprised at how many people collect these for the sake of display when they could buy things like Figma instead which are much higher quality.






Spoiler:  Possible reasons to buy Amiibo instead of figures designed solely for display



- One reason to buy these instead of figma for display purposes is that they're all visually part of a set. Similar sizes, same or similar bases, a *vagulay* familiar design even with the drastically different levels of detail (I.E comparing Lucina to Kirby).

- They're also small, 'cos not everybody has room for loads of larger figures.

- Certain characters like Sheik or Lucina can be otherwise hard to find another figure or merchandise for and even when you can, they're usually expensive, hard to find, or some cheap McDonalds grande toy that look like ****.

- They're quite good quality, especially considering the price.

- They had stock problems and artificial rarity. This can make anything desirable, even when it's something you wouldn't otherwise buy. Once Amiibo lose their charm and they're not hard to find, I can see a lot of people realizing they were just caught up in hype and either selling them or shoving them in a box somewhere.





But I open all mine up even if I barely ever actually use them. I always do that first scan on the Amiibo demo thing to see what game I get out of curiosity (because I like it when a character unlocks a demo for a totally unrelated game). I always scan them in games that give you an item or something like Mario Kart 8 or Yoshi's Woolly World just to unlock the thing, even though I never actually use this stuff.


----------



## BellGreen

Rosalina and Jigglypuff just made it to my house, and they look amazing up-close. I thought I broke Jigglypuff because her stand was wobbly, but I heard that's a common concept with Jigglypuff.
I officially have 5 amiibo, which isn't a lot but I still like what I have.


----------



## Holla

Just got this little guy in the mail today! ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Klave said:


> Oh, I forgot to post a picture of olimar:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here he is



Awwww, he looks so good! I might have to get him too if I get the chance.


----------



## Spongebob

Klave said:


> Oh, I forgot to post a picture of olimar:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here he is



Ahhhhhh he's so HAWT. I need that Amiibo in my life!


----------



## Klave

I haven't got around to using him in any games yet (can't wait to get Mario Kart 8 and unlock that costume!) but Olimar amiibo is really great. The supports on the Pikmin are a little iffy in shape and colour but the overall quality makes up for it!


----------



## Amissapanda

Posted my current full amiibo bae collection (minus boxed Gold Mario) on tumblr today, so I thought I would share it here, too:






I'm not looking to collect them all, but rather I'm just going for the ones that I personally like or that tie into games that I love. : ) Just got Marth in the mail today, so it seemed like a good time for a group photo!


----------



## matt

ShinyYoshi said:


> Awwww, he looks so good! I might have to get him too if I get the chance.



Me too
Despite not owning smash Wii U or played pikmin it certainly looks cool


----------



## LambdaDelta

hooray, I can finally vote


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> I have received my Dr. Mario amiibo, Bowser Jr. amiibo and Olimar amiibo today. I am just waiting on the delivery of the other one of each of those now.
> 
> That is now 80% of the Super Smash Bros. Collection that I own out of all characters in the game.
> The main character roster is 48 (51 if Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler and Mii Swordfighter as seperate characters) not including any of the DLC characters. The recently announced DLC characters puts that total of amiibo up from 48 to 55.



and don't forget if you display every different one too, there's also 4 different G&W poses, and 2 color schemes (FamiCom and NES) for R.O.B., so that brings the master grand total up to 59 currently.

Then if they decide to release character/design alts, we've got: femRobin, femVillager, Alph, maleWFT, the Koopalings, original outfit Wario, plus hooded and/or wire-frame Little Mac. Bringing the current possible maximum total up to 74 different amiibo.


Though I'd imagine original outfit Wario would be for the SMB line, and every Koopaling+all 3 of Little Mac's main variations might be a bit much. I could certainly see most, if not all, the rest as a possibility though.


----------



## device

i got myself a dr mario amiibo on ebay today 

im hoping he arrives undamaged as he'll be my first amiibo!!


----------



## Tao

LambdaDelta said:


> and don't forget if you display every different one too, there's also 4 different G&W poses, and 2 color schemes (FamiCom and NES) for R.O.B., so that brings the master grand total up to 59 currently.
> 
> Then if they decide to release character/design alts, we've got: femRobin, femVillager, Alph, maleWFT, the Koopalings, original outfit Wario, plus hooded and/or wire-frame Little Mac. Bringing the current possible maximum total up to 74 different amiibo.
> 
> 
> Though I'd imagine original outfit Wario would be for the SMB line, and every Koopaling+all 3 of Little Mac's main variations might be a bit much. I could certainly see most, if not all, the rest as a possibility though.




I can't imagine them doing the variations such as fem Robin or original Wario. I would like a female Robin though.


If they release the alts, they need to release the 'Murica Mario Amiibo of his 'Murican flag outfit. It can be Mario riding on the back of Falco whilst wielding a Super Scope and a food item. Have a small button that you press and he says "it'sa freedom!".

It's the Amiibo we deserve.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tao said:


> If they release the alts, they need to release the 'Murica Mario Amiibo of his 'Murican flag outfit.


But it will be Region Exclusive to the UK if Nintendo of America have anything to say about it just to make it difficult for Americans whilst Nintendo of Europe just send all amiibo to every single store in the UK to make it SO easy...


----------



## Klave

JasonBurrows said:


> But it will be Region Exclusive to the UK if Nintendo of America have anything to say about it just to make it difficult for Americans whilst Nintendo of Europe just send all amiibo to every single store in the UK to make it SO easy...



Where did that come from? :/
As nice as all the variations would be, I'm not sure they'd sell - especially all the Bowser Jr variants. At that point, it's mostly die-hard fans or complete collectors buying them whereas most of the other characters have a wider appeal.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well its not like its much any different of almost the entirety (seriously, Toad is the only real exception) of the SMB line just being variants

and considering these are variants with *actual* different designs of usually different characters, or that could otherwise be loosely counted as such, I'd say it makes just as much sense as the SMB line

- - - Post Merge - - -

also nowhere did I ever say all the variations

that just sounds awful, and honestly most of them are just rather uninspired palette swaps anyways that you could customize yourself, or get someone else to if you lack the skills required. and even the clothing ones I'm sure could also be customized with some simple molding skills as well. which then just leaves a VERY small fraction left of ones that would generally actually require completely new molds


----------



## Jake

Tao said:


> I can't imagine them doing the variations such as fem Robin or original Wario. I would like a female Robin though.



they are doing original wario except it's for the SMB line


----------



## matt

Look what I just got


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here are the long awaited photos. I did not want to take them because the quality is not too good.



Spoiler



























But there you go, proof of my amiibo collection.
The quality was the reason why I did not want to post the pictures...


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> Here are the long awaited photos. I did not want to take them because the quality is not too good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there you go, proof of my amiibo collection.
> The quality was the reason why I did not want to post the pictures...


HOOOOOORRRAhhhh!
It's Jason's Epic Collection


----------



## Heyden

what camera do you use


----------



## Azza

JasonBurrows said:


> Here are the long awaited photos. I did not want to take them because the quality is not too good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there you go, proof of my amiibo collection.
> The quality was the reason why I did not want to post the pictures...


*cries self to sleep* Your house must be full of amiibos. Are you planning on preserving those till they become worth alot or just collecting them for the sake of it?


----------



## matt

Is your camera this Jason?

http://old-digitalcameras.com/Images/Sony/Mavica_FD90_3.jpg


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Is your camera this Jason?
> 
> http://old-digitalcameras.com/Images/Sony/Mavica_FD90_3.jpg


More like this lol






- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> what camera do you use


My phone camera. The Sony Xperia M4 Aqua.


----------



## matt

Sony xperia m4 I thought it had an amazing camera?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have no idea...

But just to confirm guys, you cannot see too well as they are piled up, but this picture has 23 amiibo in it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

what poor amiibo all shoved into a closet/shelf/corner/whatever


----------



## matt

LambdaDelta said:


> what poor amiibo all shoved into a closet/shelf/corner/whatever



Like a prison cell
Packed together in a box :'(  they have feelings you know
When you bring them near their favorite thing (gamepad) they reward you with amazingness and a 3 minute game trial


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jake. said:


> they are doing original wario except it's for the SMB line



Has this been confirmed yet?

I mean I know of the mock-up you're referring to, and it'd really make sense for standard Wario to be SMB line (as I've mentioned earlier), but I don't think I've heard or seen anything official on a release outside of being shown in the MP10 trailer. Which seems rather odd to me, because there's no reason why we shouldn't have at least an unpainted prototype mold by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Like a prison cell
> Packed together in a box :'(  they have feelings you know
> When you bring them near their favorite thing (gamepad) they reward you with amazingness and a 3 minute game trial



Well I mean if you're going to imprison them in their own prison forever, at least give them a view or something.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have shown off 74 amiibo today with those photos guys.

I have 41 unboxed amiibo on the first photo.
I have 3 unboxed amiibo on the second photo.
I have 4 boxed amiibo on the third photo.
I have 3 boxed amiibo on the fourth photo.
I have 23 boxed amiibo on the fifth photo.


----------



## matt

LambdaDelta said:


> Has this been confirmed yet?
> 
> I mean I know of the mock-up you're referring to, and it'd really make sense for standard Wario to be SMB line (as I've mentioned earlier), but I don't think I've heard or seen anything official on a release outside of being shown in the MP10 trailer. Which seems rather odd to me, because there's no reason why we shouldn't have at least an unpainted prototype mold by now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well I mean if you're going to imprison them in their own prison forever, at least give them a view or something.



Yes they have a window but its no good behind closed doors


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> they are doing original wario except it's for the SMB line



I guess that's just as good. It will work in Smash after all.

I thought/assumed the SMB line was going to be the original batch and nothing more. Happy to see I'm wrong!




JasonBurrows said:


> But there you go, proof of my amiibo collection.
> The quality was the reason why I did not want to post the pictures...



It's pretty cool to see them all on that shelf, as well as all the boxed ones stacked on top of each other like some sort of prison block. They look to take up less room than I thought they would.


The quality also isn't *that* bad. My picture quality is worse.


----------



## Applelicious

So whats next after amiibo is done and over with, should we start collecting bottle caps ?..

@ Jason : Thank you for finally showing your collection to us now I can finally dispatch my group of gnomes terrorist to go and get your amiibo's.



​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Applelicious said:


> So whats next after amiibo is done and over with, should we start collecting bottle caps ?..



come on, its obvious what the next step for amiibo will be






"remember Captain N? he's back. in pogmiibo form"

"YOU TRADED MY SOUL FOR POGMIIBO?! AAAAAAAAAaaaa!!!"


----------



## Jinglefruit

JasonBurrows said:


> I have shown off 74 amiibo today with those photos guys.
> 
> I have 41 unboxed amiibo on the first photo.
> I have 3 unboxed amiibo on the second photo.
> I have 4 boxed amiibo on the third photo.
> I have 3 boxed amiibo on the fourth photo.
> I have 23 boxed amiibo on the fifth photo.



I have 5 unboxed. Want to trade? 

I'm surprised you have more unboxed than boxed.


----------



## Applelicious

No anything, but pog's please no !!!. I remember I use to collect them like crazy when I was a kid back in the 90's I took some of my pogs to school and we use to like gamble for them XD...

I wish pog's will go back in style, but then again parents now a days will complain that its teaching their kids on how to gamble x.x..


----------



## matt

Inkling boy and Dr !Mario sitting casually by the Wii U


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


>



yes this is definitely your camera's fault

nice collection though


----------



## Lancelot

Im gonna buy my first amiibo tomorrow, if I have enough money, when I go to GAME.

Idk what it will be, I'll just buy one I like when I get there ;u;


----------



## shunishu

there's a petition for an iwata amiibo ^^
https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-create-an-amiibo-of-satoru-iwata

imagine playing as iwata in mario maker
that'd be cool


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> @ Jason : Thank you for finally showing your collection to us now I can finally dispatch my group of gnomes terrorist to go and get your amiibo's.


They won't want to come to my place...

It is full of horrific traps as it is *where Gnome man has gone before.*


----------



## Derpykat

This a tiny bit off-topic but...
https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-create-an-amiibo-of-satoru-iwata
There's a petition to get a Iwata amiibo in honour of him. ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta

an Iwata amiibo really shouldn't be made, as it'd basically just be Nintendo capitalizing on his death. Which would be a rather scummy thing to do, that I'm sure they're already fully aware of.


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> an Iwata amiibo really shouldn't be made, as it'd basically just be Nintendo capitalizing on his death. Which would be a rather scummy thing to do, that I'm sure they're already fully aware of.



Unless like the money went to cancer research or something?


----------



## LambdaDelta

if you need to get an Iwata amiibo to consider donating to that, then you've got serious issues


----------



## Heyden

I don't see the point of an Iwata amiibo, its sort of stupid


----------



## shunishu

LambdaDelta said:


> .. it'd basically just be Nintendo capitalizing on his death...
> ..if you need to get an Iwata amiibo to consider donating to that, then you've got serious issues



isn't that hypocritical tho, as iwata made HUGE sacrifices and invested his whole life trying to get nintendo through the troubles.
so i doubt that iwata would be opposed to the idea. that's up to his family and nintendo to decide. i don't see how an iwata amiibo would be disrespectful. it could and probably would just be a limited run.. maybe they'd release a set with others of the main nintendo players & inventors. i just think it would be a nice gesture and i think iwata would look awesome as an amiibo. nintendo can't "capitalize on his death" cause iwata IS nintendo. anyway nothing has been announced regarding this, it's just a fan petition...

i don't think that's what monkey meant tho...
the thing about adding a note like 'part of the proceeds go to cancer research' to a product is more about raising awareness and drawing attention to these organisations that you can support and that you can do a difference and help. the sad truth is that even today lots of people arent aware or care unless it affects someone they know or themselves. also the money they would actually raise is still valuable. more than if they didnt do it at all cause it seems too little and just denying it alltogether.
doesnt mean you have to limit your support to this.


i'd love to play as 8bit mr. iwata in mario maker... just sayin'
anyway we'll see what happens.


----------



## Tao

LambdaDelta said:


> if you need to get an Iwata amiibo to consider donating to that, then you've got serious issues



You could say that about a lot of charitable things.

- Why does somebody need to run 50 miles before you'll give money to AIDs research?
- Why do they have to offer you a plush tiger to donate money to protecting endangered species?
- Why do you have to watch 50,000 different commercials about starving children and receive a hand written letter every month before you'll donate ?2 to build them a well?
- Why do they have to have an entire day (red nose day) dedicated to humor and fun before anybody will bother to donate anything to help suffering people?
- Why are there constantly loads of people in town/city centers harassing me to give money to yet another friggin' charity?


If we're gonna complain about the possibility of an Iwata Amiibo with the funds going to cancer research because "you shouldn't need a reward", you should probably complain about almost every other form of charity as well.


End of the day, these charities wouldn't succeed if there wasn't a 'carrot on a stick'.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tao said:


> - Why do you have to watch 50,000 different commercials about starving children and receive a hand written letter every month before you'll donate ?2 to build them a well?
> - Why do they have to have an entire day (red nose day) dedicated to humor and fun before anybody will bother to donate anything to help suffering people?
> - Why are there constantly loads of people in town/city centers harassing me to give money to yet another friggin' charity?



ah yes, guilt-tripping. that sure is an enticing carrot on a stick, and certainly not the number one thing that makes me never want to donate to a charity, due to how sleazy a tactic it is.


----------



## Chris

After showing someone my amiibo display yesterday (it was littered with receipts, perfume bottles, etc) I felt ashamed enough to clean it up and get more of them unboxed. Now there are only 2 instead of uh 13 haha. 






They could be better organised but I'm struggling to find an arrangement that looks good.


----------



## pillow bunny

that would be kind of disrespectful because who knows if that's what he would have wanted


----------



## LambdaDelta

TEAR OPEN THAT GOLD MARIO

DO ITTT

MAKE THE HARDCORE COLLECTORS WEEP AT ITS RUINED VALUE


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> After showing someone my amiibo display yesterday (it was littered with receipts, perfume bottles, etc) I felt ashamed enough to clean it up and get more of them unboxed. Now there are only 2 instead of uh 13 haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could be better organised but I'm struggling to find an arrangement that looks good.



I like that arrangement but just throw Kirby out the window and replace with jigglypuff ok bye


----------



## Lancelot

I got my first amiibo today from GAME.

It's a first edition Marth amiibo


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got my first amiibo today from GAME.
> 
> It's a first edition Marth amiibo



my first amiibo should be arriving in the next few days (it's a dr mario amiibo!!)


----------



## Klave

Ooh, nice collection Tina! I'm especially envious of the Splatoon amiibo and Gold Mario. :3

And way to go, Luffy! Do you think you'll be collecting much more in the near future? o:


----------



## device

tina's pic isn't working for me idk why


----------



## Lancelot

Klave said:


> Ooh, nice collection Tina! I'm especially envious of the Splatoon amiibo and Gold Mario. :3
> 
> And way to go, Luffy! Do you think you'll be collecting much more in the near future? o:



I hope so. I was really worrying about which to get because there was like a first edition ike, robin, marth,. ganondorf etc. I didnt know which to get but I settled on marth


----------



## matt

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I hope so. I was really worrying about which to get because there was like a first edition ike, robin, marth,. ganondorf etc. I didnt know which to get but I settled on marth



Good choice
I've got my first edition marth on my shelf still boxed


----------



## device

im not sure if i should collect them all (it just seems like a lot of money tbh)


----------



## matt

fwts said:


> im not sure if i should collect them all (it just seems like a lot of money tbh)



Collecting every amiibo will cost you over 700.00


----------



## Tao

fwts said:


> im not sure if i should collect them all (it just seems like a lot of money tbh)



Just collect your favorites. I don't really see the point in collecting characters you're not even that bothered about.


But saying that, just collecting my 'favorites' has so far set me back ?176 if we assume they all cost the regular price of ?11 (which they didn't). So it's still a small fortune.





Now excuse me as I go cry about how much money I've just realized I spent on crappy little DLC figures...


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> TEAR OPEN THAT GOLD MARIO
> 
> DO ITTT
> 
> MAKE THE HARDCORE COLLECTORS WEEP AT ITS RUINED VALUE



I can't bring myself to do it just yet!! 




Jake. said:


> I like that arrangement but just throw Kirby out the window and replace with jigglypuff ok bye



But I like Kirby. He's cute. Can't you just squint and pretend he's Jigglypuff? 




Klave said:


> Ooh, nice collection Tina! I'm especially envious of the Splatoon amiibo and Gold Mario. :3



Thank you! Ended up getting two of those from overseas as they're mostly impossible to find in UK. I imported the Squid from Japan and Gold Mario came to me from Canada (ty justin <3).


----------



## Alice

Tina said:


> I can't bring myself to do it just yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I like Kirby. He's cute. Can't you just squint and pretend he's Jigglypuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Ended up getting two of those from overseas as they're mostly impossible to find in UK. I imported the Squid from Japan and Gold Mario came to me from Canada (ty justin <3).



I can glue some triangles to his head and pretend he swallowed jigglypuff


----------



## JCnator

While I would like to collect every single amiibo in its existence, some of them just really don't speak in my mind. For me to buy a amiibo of said character, I always consider my experience with said character, its compatibility, its presentation and whether or not I could manage getting one online or within the stores I regularly visit in my proximity.

A good example of an amiibo that I'm very likely to get is Mario. He's among one of my favorite video game characters ever by being well-known for its game quality and being present in many, many games, his compatibility with current and future games is quite high and I don't have much trouble finding him anywhere I go.

Since I don't like the Pok?mon franchise much and their amiibo aren't compatible with many games for some reason, it's not worth for me to go after these Pok?mon amiibo, except for Pikachu and perhaps Mewtwo.


I just got my Fox amiibo today, and I'm glad I did, as he would be insanely tough to find otherwise, yet his compatibility is surprisingly good and he looks pretty great. Keep in mind this is a reprint one, which had the package also showing a New 3DS XL along with the Wii U GamePad. Somehow, my Fox amiibo got a defect, which have an unwanted silver rectangular arch icon on his left butt (supposedly for painting his Reflector gadget), but that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## LambdaDelta

on the subject of amiibo collecting, right now I'm just kind of focused on a full Smash set

miiight do Super Mario, just because I like the franchise. but considering its a whole lot of alternate-molding dupes, I'm not entirely sure. at the very least I should get toad though. but really, imo they should've skipped main cast Mario characters and done notable/popular Mario enemies.

will try to get the Animal Crossing stuff, because hey its Animal Crossing. though I want to hold off on the cards to see how they play out, and thus how I want to approach them

Yarn Yoshis are 100% yes yes yes. all 3 colors

will possibly try to get 8-bit Marios. wish we'd get news on if the US is getting the Super Mario Maker amiibo bundle or not though. unless I've just completely missed this

don't care about Skylanders ****, though maybe if I found cheap and had extra money? or just needed to toss something in for free shipping or whatever lel

what's left? Chibi-Robo. eh, maybe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lol, I'm now realizing mine's a whole lot of BUY BUY BUY maybe buy nah pass or maybe not BUY BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Lancelot

All I really want atm is the animal crossing ones, the pokemon ones and bowser jr. Maybe ness or lucas


----------



## matt

Monkey D Luffy said:


> All I really want atm is the animal crossing ones, the pokemon ones and bowser jr. Maybe ness or lucas



Same here I'll get all animal Crossing ones and ness or Lucas whichever becomes available


----------



## SweetFuse

I really just want Robin to use with FEif.

Unfortunately, Sweden seems to have every single amiibo BUT Robin. One of my friends from Australia had to hook me up with one.


----------



## Cam1

I had a dream last night that I was walking around gamestop for the hell of it and I saw a Villager, Robin, AND Pit. They put them on hold for me as I didnt have money atm. When I woke up I was pleading my mom to let me borrow some money lmao. I was depressed when I woke up

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know youve gone crazy for the amiibo you want when


----------



## RhinoK

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Well, I just discovered that Ness is being sold on Amazon for ?15.50. I have to resist the temptation to buy him...



I say that, and bought him for ?15.00 on Sunday

He's been dispatched today, and I'm too excited


----------



## matt

Just opened my marth and tapped to gamepad and unlocked metroid in amiibo touch and play


----------



## LambdaDelta

but can marth crawl?


----------



## device

im going to be checking out my local smyths to see if i can find anything

since the local game store shut down!!


----------



## matt

fwts said:


> im going to be checking out my local smyths to see if i can find anything
> 
> since the local game store shut down!!


We got smyths here and the entertainer there but no amiibo down in south east apart from Argos and GAME :'(


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am quite lucky for retail stores that stock amiibo around where I live.

I have literally three GAME Stores just a bus ride away.
I have a CeX Store just a bus ride away.
I have two Grainger Games Stores just a bus ride away.
I have a Smyths Toy Store about a 24 minute car journey away.
I have a Toy's R Us about a 14 minute car journey away.
I have three Argos Stores just a bus ride away.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I am quite lucky for retail stores that stock amiibo around where I live.
> 
> I have literally three GAME Stores just a bus ride away.
> I have a CeX Store just a bus ride away.
> I have two Grainger Games Stores just a bus ride away.
> I have a Smyths Toy Store about a 24 minute car journey away.
> I have a Toy's R Us about a 14 minute car journey away.
> I have three Argos Stores just a bus ride away.



I have 2 GAME stores within a bus ride away
I have 2 cex stores a bus ride away
I have 2 replay entertainment exchange stores near me
I have cash generator down the road and another a bus ride away
I have gamestar
I also have hmv opposite game ;-)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 3 argoses


----------



## device

i live in a rly small area so there aren't any game stores around here


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have secured preorders for the next lot of amiibo before they sold out.

I have just preordered the Mii Brawler amiibo, Mii Gunner amiibo, R.O.B amiibo, Mii Sword Fighter amiibo, Duck Hunt Duo amiibo and the Mr. Game & Watch amiibo.


----------



## Klave

I have 1 argos a bus ride away and 1 argos a 10 minute drive away
I have 1 GAME a bus ride away

that's it
Everywhere else that sells amiibo is 30-60+mins away by car.And I don't even live in that rural an area... ;-;


----------



## device

ive now got 3 amiibos!! (im hoping dr mario will arrive soon also)


----------



## matt

fwts said:


> ive now got 3 amiibos!! (im hoping dr mario will arrive soon also)
> 
> i got palutena bowser jr and olimar from my local smyths im so happy



Nice I also have 3 ;-) 
I have Inkling Boy, marth and Dr Mario ;-)


----------



## Cam1

Ive got 5 right now, and by the time all announced amiibos come out, I know I will have at least 3 more (Lucina, Robin, Roy). I currently have Marth, Ike, DDD, Link, and Samus.


----------



## matt

I'm definitely going to buy R.OB


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have some saddening news everyone... I will only be able to get one of the following amiibo.

Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Mii Sword Fighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch.


----------



## LambdaDelta

That's sad news?


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I have some saddening news everyone... I will only be able to get one of the following amiibo.
> 
> Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Mii Sword Fighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch.


Mr game and watch looks cool with the multiple posing positions

- - - Post Merge - - -

One of the mii amiibo looks like your mii Jason


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> That's sad news?


Yeah. It is going against everything I have done for the past waves...
But I cannot really double up due to this wave being too expensive...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Well its not like anybody's holding a gun to your head and forcing you to double right away.


----------



## Klave

These amiibo will most likely be plentiful anyway so there's no rush to get two of them all on release date. Especially if one of them is for a new in box collection and not being used, it never matters when you get it.


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> I have some saddening news everyone... I will only be able to get one of the following amiibo.
> 
> Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Mii Sword Fighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch.



O.. poor you...



Spoiler


----------



## JasonBurrows

Monkey D Luffy said:


> O.. poor you...


I know right?


----------



## Heyden

You could probably afford them if you didn't buy so many  doubles lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Srsly, Screw MariotehPlumper for getting 100 Rosalina & Luma amiibo. The guy should go to jail for that. I hope he knows that these amiibos are targeted for children.


----------



## Heyden

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Srsly, Screw MariotehPlumper for getting 100 Rosalina & Luma amiibo. The guy should go to jail for that. I hope he knows that these amiibos are targeted for children.



*looks at watch*
ur a bit late, that was almost 6 months ago


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Haydenn said:


> *looks at watch*
> ur a bit late, that was almost 6 months ago


I know.


----------



## Cress

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Srsly, Screw MariotehPlumper for getting 100 Rosalina & Luma amiibo. The guy should go to jail for that. I hope he knows that these amiibos are targeted for children.



Psst, that story was fake. It never really happened.


----------



## BellGreen

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Srsly, Screw MariotehPlumper for getting 100 Rosalina & Luma amiibo. The guy should go to jail for that. I hope he knows that these amiibos are targeted for children.



Target had a 30k restock on Rosalina one or two weeks ago, it really isn't a problem now lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Srsly, Screw MariotehPlumper for getting 100 Rosalina & Luma amiibo. The guy should go to jail for that. I hope he knows that these amiibos are targeted for children.



Massive restock happened. The world is now laughing at him blowing $1200+ for nothing.


----------



## JCnator

That guy just happens to be a fairly elaborate and persistent troll, although he's quite hard to take him seriously enough to believe that these are his actual opinions. I'd bet in real life, he'd be a much better person than that.

Rosalina isn't among the only character he heavily despises. Pretty much many female characters, Modern Sonic designs, Inklings, and whatnot ended up being subjected to his hatred.

Here's a tvtropes entry of this guy. He has a fairly long track record on how he trolled in the past. Some of them are actually hilarious on how bad some of the stunts are, particularly anything involving Sonic. Otherwise, it's best to ignore this guy if you can't handle him.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> I have some saddening news everyone... I will only be able to get one of the following amiibo.
> 
> Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Mii Sword Fighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch.




I have sad news as well, I also won't be getting them 





The fact that I didn't actually want them is irrelevant.


----------



## abby534534

JasonBurrows said:


> I have some saddening news everyone... I will only be able to get one of the following amiibo.
> 
> Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Mii Sword Fighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch.



Just curious.... why? Money is tight, or did someone stage an intervention, or... ?


----------



## Jake

classic 8-bit mario will release in Europe and Australia on September 11/12 respectively, and modern 8-bit mario will release in EU/AUS October 23/24 respectively.


----------



## JasonBurrows

abby534534 said:


> Just curious.... why? Money is tight, or did someone stage an intervention, or... ?


Because my preorder total is quite a lot already...


----------



## Jake

I SAID I WASNT GOING TO BUT I AM GOING OUT TODAY SO I WILL PROB BUY DR MARIO AND MAYBE BOWSER JR COZ THEY RELEASE TODAY AND IM AN IDIOT


----------



## Rasha

matt said:


> If your from UK GAME have a lot in stock for 14.99
> 
> 
> I really fancy buying Lucas when it comes out
> Also I wouldn't mind Dr Mario or olimar they look rather cool



I live in kuwait and amiibos here sell for $36 and if I want to order something online it would take about a month for shipment and shipment is never free u end up paying the same amount of dollars in the end. I tried it *shrug*

and lol at my old double post imma juzz keep it XP


----------



## Rasha

Jake. said:


> classic 8-bit mario will release in Europe and Australia on September 11/12 respectively, and modern 8-bit mario will release in EU/AUS October 23/24 respectively.



the classic one that comes with the bundle has poo colors they shoulda put the one with the current colors
I played super mario bros back in the day but I wasn't pleased by his colors even back then lol


----------



## Jake

I bought Dr Mario but now bowser jr coz he was ugly oops


----------



## Jake

The same retailer that originally leaked the Splatoon amiibo, as well as the release dates for Jigglypuff and Greninja is listing Mewtwo for an October 23 release

http://nintendoeverything.com/retailer-lists-mewtwo-amiibo-for-release-on-october-23/


----------



## matt

Jake. said:


> I bought Dr Mario but now bowser jr coz he was ugly oops



Dr Mario looks great I have him 
Also thought about bowser Jr maybe for the future


----------



## Jake

matt said:


> Dr Mario looks great I have him
> Also thought about bowser Jr maybe for the future



i was gonna get him but when i saw him up close i was kinda like meh.

he looks really tiny compared to the clown car, plus he's too far forward out of his clown car (if that makes sense) so i decided not to get him.
i would've gotten him for the yarn yoshi skin since i like the BJ skin, but the amiibo was pretty lacking in comparison so i decided not to.


----------



## Klave

Oh right, did Olimar and Dr Mario and Bowser Jr release today in Japan? I've had my Olimar since last week hehe. 
I also do have a King DeDeDe but I never use him and don't know anyone who wanted him so I think I shall return him to hopefully get Zelda or Toon Link which I like more. Or I could trade him in and get Mario Kart 8, not decided yet~


----------



## Klave

Oh right, did Olimar and Dr Mario and Bowser Jr release today in Japan? I've had my Olimar since last week hehe. 
I also do have a King DeDeDe but I never use him and don't know anyone who wanted him so I think I shall return him to hopefully get Zelda or Toon Link which I like more. Or I could trade him in and get Mario Kart 8, not decided yet~


----------



## Ste

My amiibo so far: ^.^ (maybe have to squint)


----------



## Jake

Klave said:


> Oh right, did Olimar and Dr Mario and Bowser Jr release today in Japan? I've had my Olimar since last week hehe.
> I also do have a King DeDeDe but I never use him and don't know anyone who wanted him so I think I shall return him to hopefully get Zelda or Toon Link which I like more. Or I could trade him in and get Mario Kart 8, not decided yet~



they release in Japan on July 30 iirc


----------



## Lancelot

Are they already out in Europe?


----------



## Jake

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Are they already out in Europe?



they came out in europe a couple of days ago


----------



## Klave

Yeah, last Friday which was July 17. Nintendo UK store delivered my Olimar a little early though which was very nice of them~


----------



## device

dr mario arrived today (box was damaged but he's in good condition and works)

so ive got 3 NIB and 1 OOB


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I might be developing a problem. I now have 7 amiibo. 
I'm really excited though because they all look perfect! I'm debating taking them out of the box or not since I'm moving to a new apartment next month and I feel like they're safest in the box.


----------



## device

Jake. said:


> they came out in europe a couple of days ago



yeah i got mine 2 or 3 days ago


----------



## Chris

Just managed to snag a brand new Shulk for retail price w/ free shipping!  He'll take a couple of weeks to get here but I don't care I've been trying to get hold of him since January (I kept missing his preorder times)!


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Just managed to snag a brand new Shulk for retail price w/ free shipping!  He'll take a couple of weeks to get here but I don't care I've been trying to get hold of him since January (I kept missing his preorder times)!



dayum, congrats! shulk and rosalina are my favorite amiibos. not that i have a wii u but i like to collect figures so if I could I'd totally get both at some point.


----------



## Jake

i can just go to store and see like 2582348238 shulks and rosalinas on the shelf it must suck not to be australian


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> i can just go to store and see like 2582348238 shulks and rosalinas on the shelf it must suck not to be australian



haha ya it does but gaming stores here are really crap tbh i think you can order from a few if ya really got the dough tho haha


----------



## Jake

Umeko said:


> haha ya it does but gaming stores here are really crap tbh i think you can order from a few if ya really got the dough tho haha



i dont even need to go to gaming store tho


----------



## Jarrad

Can't wait for this.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> i dont even need to go to gaming store tho



that's good. sadly they dont really sell much games other palces except maybe some kids' ones


----------



## Klave

It's about time Australia got something good first- you guys get shafted a lot in videogames. The only time I can think of when you haven't is the New 3ds releasing earlier over there.


----------



## device

Jake. said:


> i can just go to store and see like 2582348238 shulks and rosalinas on the shelf it must suck not to be australian



lol it's the same in europe (we're getting them earlier than other ppl as well)


----------



## Tao

The UK Nintendo store has had a restock, just for anybody who might like to know.


As with the last restock, they've decided to do it the week before pay day when I'm short on cash. I imagine this is another restock I miss out on Dedede and Meta Knight ; - ;


----------



## device

ordered 4 amiibos from nintendo uk store!!

thx tao


----------



## JCnator

Massive CPSIA dump alert! A lot of restocks (mostly from Wave 4) and newcomers are in the following list that has recently gotten at least one more month of production:

- Green Yarn Yoshi
- Pink Yarn Yoshi
- Chibi-Robo
- Dr. Mario
- Ganondorf
- Bowser (Super Mario)
- Wario
- Pac-Man
- Ness
- Charizard
- King Dedede
- Marth

Look forward them in the next few months! I'm sure you'll end up getting one of the suckers.


----------



## Lancelot

Tfw when I wanna order an amiibo they restocked from nintendo store but my mum isnt home ;u;


----------



## LambdaDelta

>no Greninja

th..thanks


----------



## device

LambdaDelta said:


> >no Greninja
> 
> th..thanks



greninja was in stock for an hour or two


----------



## Cam1

Today is a great day for yall in the UK... I just wish I had someone that could order me a Lucina and a Robin


----------



## JasonBurrows

I managed to get PAC-MAN delivered for ?12.98 from Nintendo UK Official Store as of 7.58pm.

I have managed to score another set of the next amiibo now.
Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler, Mii Swordfighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch.


----------



## device

Cam said:


> Today is a great day for yall in the UK... I just wish I had someone that could order me a Lucina and a Robin



ive got robin in stock in my local smyths if you want me to pick that up for you (we can work something out via pms maybe just a little bit more for shipping or w/e)


----------



## Cam1

fwts said:


> ive got a robin in stock in my local smyths if you want me to pick that up for you (we can work something out via pms maybe just a little bit more for shipping or w/e)



Thank you for the offer, but I dont have much money atm and I dont want you to go through with buying it and then me not being able to follow through


----------



## LambdaDelta

fwts said:


> greninja was in stock for an hour or two



at like 4am


----------



## lars708

Got Bowser Jr. And Dr. Mario! No Olimar because i don't care about Olimar....


----------



## illunie

I'm sad because villager isn't all that rare anymore. I felt like a true collector for having it, even though it's the only amiibo I own.


----------



## device

my 4 amiibos from nintendo uk store arrived today:

greninja
pit
meta knight
king dedede

ive now got 8 amiibos!! (pls send help)


----------



## Lancelot

fwts said:


> my 4 amiibos from nintendo uk store arrived today:
> 
> greninja
> pit
> meta knight
> king dedede
> 
> ive now got 8 amiibos!! (pls send help)



That was fast, I swear you only ordered them yesterday


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> That was fast, I swear you only ordered them yesterday



yeah ik i choose next day delivery (bc im not going to be home next week)


----------



## JasonBurrows

fwts said:


> my 4 amiibos from nintendo uk store arrived today:
> 
> greninja
> pit
> meta knight
> king dedede
> 
> ive now got 8 amiibos!! (pls send help)


You do not need professional help yet... I probably do with 93 amiibo. 

I am getting a second PAC-MAN amiibo and Toon Link amiibo next week. That ups the total to 95.

I am going to be getting two Mario Classic Colours amiibo with my two Super Mario Maker Limited Editions on September 11th. That ups the total to 97.

Finally fwts... I have also preordered Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler, Mii Swordfighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch twice ready for September 25th.
That ups the total to 109.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> You do not need professional help yet... I probably do with 93 amiibo.
> 
> I am getting a second PAC-MAN amiibo and Toon Link amiibo next week. That ups the total to 95.
> 
> I am going to be getting two Mario Classic Colours amiibo with my two Super Mario Maker Limited Editions on September 11th. That ups the total to 97.
> 
> Finally fwts... I have also preordered Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler, Mii Swordfighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch twice ready for September 25th.
> That ups the total to 109.



what happened to the 'I can only get 1' statement


----------



## device

JasonBurrows said:


> You do not need professional help yet... I probably do with 93 amiibo.
> 
> I am getting a second PAC-MAN amiibo and Toon Link amiibo next week. That ups the total to 95.
> 
> I am going to be getting two Mario Classic Colours amiibo with my two Super Mario Maker Limited Editions on September 11th. That ups the total to 97.
> 
> Finally fwts... I have also preordered Mii Gunner, Mii Brawler, Mii Swordfighter, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo and Mr. Game & Watch twice ready for September 25th.
> That ups the total to 109.



ive got the money to buy several of each but i would rather save up for something more realistic (like a house for when im older lol)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> what happened to the 'I can only get 1' statement


It became irrelevant when I managed to get preorders for the second set of the new amiibo.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have been told that the Mii Fighter character/amiibo looks very similar to my actual Mii character.


----------



## Javocado

Can't wait for Dark Pit to drop in a few days.
I love wings!


----------



## device

Javocado said:


> Can't wait for Dark Pit to drop in a few days.
> I love wings!



i saw dark pit a few days ago in smyths wot


----------



## Cam1

fwts said:


> i saw dark pit a few days ago in smyths wot



Oh he isnt out in the US yet. And he is a store exclusive yaaaaay (sarcasm)


----------



## device

Cam said:


> Oh he isnt out in the US yet. And he is a store exclusive yaaaaay (sarcasm)



oh so US have amiibo's later than other ppl? we've got wave 6 in UK atm


----------



## lars708

fwts said:


> oh so US have amiibo's later than other ppl? we've got wave 6 in UK atm



Yeah they do, like 2 months later with most amiibo, Palutena was just released for them. I am so happy that we Europeans are able to worship Bowser Jr. Early


----------



## Jake

lars708 said:


> Yeah they do, like 2 months later with most amiibo, Palutena was just released for them. I am so happy that we Europeans are able to worship Bowser Jr. Early



yea, they got palutena the other day, and dark pit at the end of July - but the rest are coming some time in september, iirc?

tbh i think it's kinda dumb... unless they're actually doing such a long delay because they have plans to fix the stock issue in the US, then yea ok i understand, but tbh i have my doubts of that actually happening.


----------



## Cam1

Jake. said:


> yea, they got palutena the other day, and dark pit at the end of July - but the rest are coming some time in september, iirc?
> 
> tbh i think it's kinda dumb... unless they're actually doing such a long delay because they have plans to fix the stock issue in the US, them yea ok i understand, but tbh i have my doubts of that actually happening.


Yep, September.

And I completely agree. Its pretty stupid. I honestly doubt that the stock problems will be fixed


----------



## JasonBurrows

I cannot confirm this completely yet guys as I do not know if I am going to be able to secure another three Mr. Game & Watch amiibo... 

But I am currently considering buying five Mr. Game & Watch amiibo as I obviously need one to be my new and sealed version that is in the best condition and I would like the other four to be one of each pose.


----------



## pillow bunny

i thought you were only getting one of each amiibo now


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> i thought you were only getting one of each amiibo now


I did say that originally, but I was able to find a second lot of the next wave and so I preordered those amiibo as well as my first set of the next wave.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm actually glad a ton of the wave for America isn't happening until September

it all happening now would just be horrid timing for me


----------



## Javocado

she's here


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just received my second PAC-MAN amiibo.


----------



## Klave

Woah, you guys are way too hardcore into collecting for me to comprehend.
Jason, unless you really have that much money to spare, why not buy amiibo stands from somewhere like etsy to display Mr Game&Watch? That way you don't have to spend ?13 to get loads of bases and loads of extra Game and Watch poses that'll be useless.

Plus if it's rare (although I doubt it) then you'd get a lot of hate for having like 5 of the same amiibo.


----------



## Sayupon

So many collections!I hope I can buy some soon.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Went into my local Game today, they looked as if they had just had a massive restock as they had about five Robin's, ten charizards, around a dozen Jigglypuffs, a few Lucina's and quite a few rare Amiibo... I had to resist the temptation to buy all the ones I don't already own but I'm sticking to not buying any more until after my birthday (Just over a week now) but if they have a Charizard and a Jigglypuff left I'll buy them when I go in on my birthday


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Woah, you guys are way too hardcore into collecting for me to comprehend.
> Jason, unless you really have that much money to spare, why not buy amiibo stands from somewhere like etsy to display Mr Game&Watch? That way you don't have to spend ?13 to get loads of bases and loads of extra Game and Watch poses that'll be useless.
> 
> Plus if it's rare (although I doubt it) then you'd get a lot of hate for having like 5 of the same amiibo.


But I **need** 5 Mr. Game and Watch amiibo.


----------



## Klave

Well I can't argue with that, can I?


----------



## Cress

Someone on r/amiibo gave away a Pit amiibo to whoever drew the goriest picture of Ness and Lucas. Um... I don't know if I'd want to win that...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I already have Pit

so I have zero desire to win it


----------



## JasonBurrows

I wouldn't need a third Pit amiibo.
So I won't be entering either.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am looking forward to when Nintendo UK Official Store allows preorders of the Mr. Game & Watch amiibo.


----------



## Ste

I now have Kirby! My fifth amiibo! Love him to pieces


----------



## Jake

this is the chibi robo JPN packaging. it's p cute


----------



## Klave

Aww, that is really cute! I'm not sure if we'll get it in packaging like that since it is only available via bundle, but I hope that box is in the bundle like how the Splatoon Squid was!


----------



## Jake

heres the JPN bundle packaging


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just received my second Toon Link amiibo.


----------



## Azza

Jake. said:


> this is the chibi robo JPN packaging. it's p cute



What is this meant to be for? 0-0


----------



## Jake

Azza said:


> What is this meant to be for? 0-0



chibi robo zip lash/line/whatever it's called


----------



## Lancelot

I really want the chibi robo amiibo but I have no intention of palying the game


----------



## JasonBurrows

I really want the Chibi-Robo amiibo twice and I have intention on playing the game with the amiibo that comes in not as good condition.


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> I really want the Chibi-Robo amiibo twice and I have intention on playing the game with the amiibo that comes in not as good condition.



Idc cause you'd buy it either way. We all know you're gonna buy 2, you dun have to bring it up every chance you get :C



Spoiler



sorrynotsorry



Spoiler



although that may be uncalled for so im kinda sorry



Spoiler



luv ya jason


----------



## Klave

Yeah, I'm not so much a fan of that game because it is another 2D platformer. But  it's got Chibi Robo who I love and is the only way to get the amiibo so I'll give it a try. Hopefully it sells well enough to show Chibi-Robo is great and they should totally make a Chibi-Robo 3D platformer for the Wii U, like the GameCube original.


----------



## Applelicious

This what happens when Jason buys double's of every amiibo.


----------



## Midoriya

Applelicious said:


> This what happens when Jason buys double's of every amiibo.
> 
> View attachment 138698




LOL that's a very accurate image of Jason's amiibo buying


----------



## Midoriya

Double post glitch


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ryu said:


> LOL that's a very accurate image of Jason's amiibo buying


Not really. I don't buy hundreds.
I buy two of each. Mr. Game & Watch *may* be the exception to that.


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> Not really. I don't buy hundreds.
> I buy two of each. Mr. Game & Watch *may* be the exception to that.



I know it's an over exaggeration, it's still funny though XD


----------



## Temari

Do you like amiibos and live in the New York City area? Then join the TBT Nintendo Amiibo LINE Chat!​
Hi, I'm Temari, proud not founder/unofficial recruiter of the TBT Nintendo Amiibo/Wii U gaming LINE chat. Us amiibo lovers are currently looking to make BFFs with amiibo lovers in the NYC area. If you have a good attitude, like group chats, happen to be on your phone often, and want to get to know this amazing hype train group, PM me for more details!

Thank you and have a nice day!

(If you want to join the tbt amiibo chat and do not live in the NYC area feel free to hmu as well lol) 


No purchase necessary is needed to enter. Except a loaded wallet and a huge love for amiibos and possibly some pretty easy access to the Nintendo World Store. Jk we will still love you even if you don't have money. PS this disclaimer is a joke, we seriously want some people in New York to join. Ok I'm done pls join k thanks bye.


----------



## Cress

Temari said:


> Do you like amiibos and live in the New York City area? Then join the TBT Nintendo Amiibo LINE Chat!​
> Hi, I'm Temari, proud not founder/unofficial recruiter of the TBT Nintendo Amiibo/Wii U gaming LINE chat. Us amiibo lovers are currently looking to make BFFs with amiibo lovers in the NYC area. If you have a good attitude, like group chats, happen to be on your phone often, and want to get to know this amazing hype train group, PM me for more details!
> 
> Thank you and have a nice day!
> 
> (If you want to join the tbt amiibo chat and do not live in the NYC area feel free to hmu as well lol)
> 
> 
> No purchase necessary is needed to enter. Except a loaded wallet and a huge love for amiibos and possibly some pretty easy access to the Nintendo World Store. Jk we will still love you even if you don't have money. PS this disclaimer is a joke, we seriously want some people in New York to join. Ok I'm done pls join k thanks bye.



Im only 2,831.7 miles away, that's close enough right?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Palutena arrived, and her box is a wreck.

Amazon: the bane of hardcore collectors

(also got Toad too, same quality box condition)


----------



## matt

I'm getting Ness soon :-D  I'm in UK too!


----------



## LambdaDelta

http://nintendoinquirer.com/2015/07/super-mario-maker-supports-99-amiibo/

finally, my semi-obnoxious amiibo collecting will pay off in a game other than Smash!


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> http://nintendoinquirer.com/2015/07/super-mario-maker-supports-99-amiibo/
> 
> finally, my semi-obnoxious amiibo collecting will pay off in a game other than Smash!


My extremely obnoxious amiibo collecting will pay off in that game too. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> My extremely obnoxious amiibo collecting will pay off in that game too. XD



I'm just saying semi-, because I'm not going to waste my money buying 2 of everything like you are.

Especially since the packaging is honestly pretty boring imo.


----------



## Applelicious

My gnomes went to Jason home and stole all of his amiibo's, and will donate them to poor children who can't afford them. My gnome invasion was a success.


​


----------



## pillow bunny

omg what why do you have so many


----------



## LambdaDelta

>Jason
>having more than 2
>all boxed

Jason, eat your heart out


----------



## pillow bunny

I can't believe it that's literally $500 of amiibos what


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> My gnomes went to Jason home and stole all of his amiibo's, and will donate them to poor children who can't afford them. My gnome invasion was a success.
> 
> View attachment 138995​



Hahahahahah that actually is a accurate picture of his collection


----------



## Midoriya

Applelicious said:


> My gnomes went to Jason home and stole all of his amiibo's, and will donate them to poor children who can't afford them. My gnome invasion was a success.
> 
> View attachment 138995​



XD, that is even less than the amount of amiibos Jason has (probably) lol


----------



## matt

Picking up my new amiibo today :-D


----------



## Javocado

As am I.
Dark Pit shall finally be mine.


----------



## matt

Javocado said:


> As am I.
> Dark Pit shall finally be mine.



Dark pit is so common over here in England
Little Mac was restocked yesterday at my local toy store
Just seen ness go in stock on GAME website so jumped at the opportunity as he is rare in England too
But yeah I've heard dark pit is quite uncommon in us so the question is... to box or unbox


----------



## Midoriya

To box or uhnbox... That is the question.  

(Sorry..)


----------



## lars708

matt said:


> Dark pit is so common over here in England
> Little Mac was restocked yesterday at my local toy store
> Just seen ness go in stock on GAME website so jumped at the opportunity as he is rare in England too
> But yeah I've heard dark pit is quite uncommon in us so the question is... to box or unbox



I always miss those opportunities because i am a little kid who may not spend any money on amiibo according to my parents :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Ryu said:


> To box or uhnbox... That is the question.
> 
> (Sorry..)



UNBOX!! LET THEM BREATHE!!!
I just feel I can fully appreciate them more out of the box.


----------



## lars708

ShinyYoshi said:


> UNBOX!! LET THEM BREATHE!!!
> I just feel I can fully appreciate them more out of the box.



Agreed! Then you actually get to see the back of the character too!


----------



## LambdaDelta

unbox

boxes are boring imo


----------



## Midoriya

ShinyYoshi said:


> UNBOX!! LET THEM BREATHE!!!
> I just feel I can fully appreciate them more out of the box.



But then they will come alive and start punching us, kicking us, and using their tiny amiibo powers on us D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DAWN OF THE DARK PIT

Who's camping?


----------



## Klave

Is camping even necessary for Dark Pit? I've heard there are some stores with over 50.
Anyhow, Dark Pit already received over here so I don't need to do such a thing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Klave said:


> Is camping even necessary for Dark Pit? I've heard there are some stores with over 50.
> Anyhow, Dark Pit already received over here so I don't need to do such a thing.



Probably not, but considering the closest two stores to me aren't getting 50 it might be busy.


----------



## Aeryka

Going to try to get Dark Pit when the store opens in the morning. 

My favorite current amiibo is Wario, wish I had the villager~~.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Just call me when/if Best Buy decides to actually put some online.


----------



## Amissapanda

Good luck to everyone going after Dark Pit today!

There's no Best Buys within 200 or so miles from here, so I'm hoping my brother can nab me one.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Well snap. I was all hyped for Dark Pit but then last night I was like oh my that's tomorrow... good luck to all who are tying for one!/


----------



## lars708

Just got a Wario amiibo today which means that i have all the Mario Party 10 compatible amiibo! And i do not even have Mario Party 10! Hooray!


----------



## Applelicious

I probably will just get him through Amazon even if I have to pay a little bit of extra cash for him c.c.. I am too lazy to wait in line for hours on end for just Dark Pitt XD..

Hey just a quick question do people still pay for amiibo boxes cause I am in the process of moving and was planning on taking my amiibo out of the box. Will people buy just the empty boxes of amiibo's if I take them out of their box.


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> I probably will just get him through Amazon even if I have to pay a little bit of extra cash for him c.c.. I am too lazy to wait in line for hours on end for just Dark Pitt XD..
> 
> Hey just a quick question do people still pay for amiibo boxes cause I am in the process of moving and was planning on taking my amiibo out of the box. Will people buy just the empty boxes of amiibo's if I take them out of their box.



They do actually, they should be near perfect though.


----------



## Cam1

Gamestop Exclusive 3-pack: Duck-Hunt, Game and Watch, and ROB. The individuals will not be sold there, although rumors say that individuals will be sold at other stores of these amiibos. This is for NA btw


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am curious to what amiibo are going to be confirmed as store exclusive amiibo for America for September.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I am curious to what amiibo are going to be confirmed as store exclusive amiibo for America for September.



I hope all of them because i do not really want people to get any of those anymore, i can not find any amiibo here in the Netherlands because of international buyers. And surprise surprise those companies and customers are from America! I am sooo mad!


----------



## Cress

Camped for Dark Pit and he still sold out before I got one. -_- I seem to be the only person like that, I'm seeing people say they got there an HOUR after BB opened and they still had some left.


----------



## Cress

LambdaDelta said:


> Just call me when/if Best Buy decides to actually put some online.


Here ya go.
https://twitter.com/BestBuy/status/627190538249314305?s=09


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here ya go.
> https://twitter.com/BestBuy/status/627190538249314305?s=09



You got one too i guess? You deserve one T-T


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> You got one too i guess? You deserve one T-T



Of course I didn't.


----------



## Javocado

welcome dank pit


----------



## Cress

FINALLY GOT HIM ONLINE THANK GOD!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> welcome dank pit



*Dork Pit


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> welcome dank pit



I actually only cared for Palutena but my mom got me a Dark Pit for my bday instead...


----------



## Aeryka

There was a huge line at best buy for dark pit and I managed to grab one of the last two. They were literally all gone within 15 minutes of the store opening.


----------



## device

Javocado said:


> welcome dank pit



dark pit was the only one i wasnt interested in tbh


----------



## Klave

Dark Pit seems to be quite cheap on ebay compared to others so there's definitely more stock of him compared to others. If you didn't get him today don't worry as I'm sure he'll be available again sometime soon. Amiibo are continually being released and restocked and Nintendo definitely know how popular they are now.


----------



## device

i preferred it when they had rarity to them


----------



## Cam1

fwts said:


> i preferred it when they had rarity to them



I agree that rarity is cool and all, but its kind of annoying here when the only place certain amiibo are restocked are in one city. Screw the rest of the country. Just one city.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cam said:


> Gamestop Exclusive 3-pack: Duck-Hunt, Game and Watch, and ROB. The individuals will not be sold there, although rumors say that individuals will be sold at other stores of these amiibos. This is for NA btw



>Duck Hunt
>not PetSmart exclusive

dammit Nintendo, you ****ed up on the humor

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here ya go.
> https://twitter.com/BestBuy/status/627190538249314305?s=09



cool thing this happened while I was sleeping

I mean its my fault, but still. **** Best Buy for deciding to do this at last minute with no real prior notice

also, I can't believe Jaden Yuki runs their twitter


----------



## JCnator

I get that claiming an amiibo that is considered unicorn feels like pleasantly surrealistic, but rarity in this case is more harmful than you would be inclined to believe, since average consumers who actually have life couldn't even acquire at least 70% of the released amiibo and are limited to Mario, Zelda and Pok?mon characters for the most part. Y'know, they aren't just there to be sitting and looking good. Some games would greatly benefit from these little suckers, and it would be a shame if children couldn't get more out of their games just because Nintendo didn't shipped enough of them in time. One day, we might even see a fully-fledged amiibo-centric game ? la Skylander appearing in our store shelves, and then nobody would get to fully enjoy the game due of the constant shortage problems.

The irony behind the entire shortage situation, is that the Japanese giant is still willing to produce more of the amiibo they already released, as they perceive them as a great source of revenue. They already sold over 5 millions of them, and we're still on year 1! If we check a bit around the Internet, even the rarests of the bunch are still pretty much easier to get ahold of than the rare video game products that are discontinued long time ago, despite their generally higher price markup. And if you're not willing to pay much more than the suggested retail price, there are always restocks incoming in the not-so-distant future while the demand is diminishing over time.


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I get that claiming an amiibo that is considered unicorn feels like pleasantly surrealistic, but rarity in this case is more harmful than you would be inclined to believe, since average consumers who actually have life couldn't even acquire at least 70% of the released amiibo and are limited to Mario, Zelda and Pok?mon characters for the most part. Y'know, they aren't just there to be sitting and looking good. Some games would greatly benefit from these little suckers, and it would be a shame if children couldn't get more out of their games just because Nintendo didn't shipped enough of them in time. One day, we might even see a fully-fledged amiibo-centric game ? la Skylander appearing in our store shelves, and then nobody would get to fully enjoy the game due of the constant shortage problems.
> 
> The irony behind the entire shortage situation, is that the Japanese giant is still willing to produce more of the amiibo they already released, as they perceive them as a great source of revenue. They already sold over 5 millions of them, and we're still on year 1! If we check a bit around the Internet, even the rarests of the bunch are still pretty much easier to get ahold of than the rare video game products that are discontinued long time ago, despite their generally higher price markup. And if you're not willing to pay much more than the suggested retail price, there are always restocks incoming in the not-so-distant future while the demand is diminishing over time.



These are exactly, like EXACTLY my thoughts on the situation! But i think that a lot of amiibo will eventually be in the stores in about a year or two. Then there aren't any collectors camping out for a Rosalina because they already have 3. So that little girl finally gets a chance to get one! (It took some time but whatever, better late than never i guess.)


----------



## Midoriya

I'm personally happy that most Amiibos aren't rare at the moment.  I plan on buying a whole ton more soon myself, as I only have Fox and Mario right now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I get that claiming an amiibo that is considered unicorn feels like pleasantly surrealistic, but rarity in this case is more harmful than you would be inclined to believe, since average consumers who actually have life couldn't even acquire at least 70% of the released amiibo and are limited to Mario, Zelda and Pok?mon characters for the most part. Y'know, they aren't just there to be sitting and looking good. Some games would greatly benefit from these little suckers, and it would be a shame if children couldn't get more out of their games just because Nintendo didn't shipped enough of them in time. One day, we might even see a fully-fledged amiibo-centric game ? la Skylander appearing in our store shelves, and then nobody would get to fully enjoy the game due of the constant shortage problems.
> 
> The irony behind the entire shortage situation, is that the Japanese giant is still willing to produce more of the amiibo they already released, as they perceive them as a great source of revenue. They already sold over 5 millions of them, and we're still on year 1! If we check a bit around the Internet, even the rarests of the bunch are still pretty much easier to get ahold of than the rare video game products that are discontinued long time ago, despite their generally higher price markup. And if you're not willing to pay much more than the suggested retail price, there are always restocks incoming in the not-so-distant future while the demand is diminishing over time.



sorry, but these huge blocks are just making what you're trying to say a huge blur for me


----------



## pillow bunny

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but these huge blocks are just making what you're trying to say a huge blur for me



he's basically saying the amiibo shortage is  but it's okay because who cares about the actual target audience anyways


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh I'm not quite sure even Nintendo has a grasp on who the target audience is, so...


----------



## JCnator

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but these huge blocks are just making what you're trying to say a huge blur for me



Sometimes, you can't just look at the tip of the iceberg to get a better insight on the basic idea that I'm trying to say.

By skimming on reading the somewhat longish text blocks just to get the general idea behind there, you'll be definitely missing out the fleshier details that support even the simplest ideas. Isn't that what spawn a more interesting discussion?

It's like leaving nothing else but an answer to a complex mathematical problem. Without explaining on exactly how I did to reach for the answer, people might say my answer is wrong, *but nobody will be able to tell where the wrong answer actually came from*. 

If there's anything wrong with my answer to your remarks, then it might be because your post was too broad. I get that my paragraphs are fairly large, but they're still comfortably readable for most people. Could you be more specific on what exactly make these unreadable for you?


Here, I was trying to say that the amiibo's sheer popularity and the constant shortage issues are definitely cutting a lot of options for any sane consumer during the first few months of their release, so the idea of a real amiibo-centric game wouldn't be viable. It's generally a better idea just to wait for the many inevitable restocks on the way.


----------



## DaCoSim

I picked up one of the last dark pits today. Whew! Also got my palutina in as well from Amazon. Just FYI, the preorder for the triple pack for gs happens next sat (8/8) when they open. My gs mgr who knows me well let me know today. (Unofficially of course lol).


----------



## LambdaDelta

I do hope some of the triple-packs go online later, but

That might be hell regardless


----------



## device

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh I'm not quite sure even Nintendo has a grasp on who the target audience is, so...



tru


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> tru



yeah this they never had in later years tbh


----------



## JasonBurrows

Order Reference: 0815-00356205
Order Time: 01/08/2015 14:35:55
Order Total: ?27.98

Order Details


ProductCodeQuantityAmiibo Mr Game & Watch
AMIIBO51--11Amiibo Mr Game & WatchAMIIBO51--11

That table shows my Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #3 and #4


----------



## Applelicious

Dude, Jason we know you gonna order doubles of everything we don't need to hear it constantly that you gonna order doubles of every freaking amiibo's   -_-.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Dude Jason we know you gonna order doubles of everything we don't need to hear it constantly that you gonna order doubles of every freaking amiibo's -_-.


I have not ordered doubles of the Mr. Game & Watch amiibo though Applelicious.


----------



## Applelicious

Still no one cares lol,,


----------



## JasonBurrows

Awesome! I have got four of five Mr. Game & Watch amiibo preordered so far.


----------



## Applelicious

You need professional help.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> You need professional help.


Why do I need professional help? I am just a collector like all of the other collectors.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I care about Jason's obnoxious collecting

because I love seeing other people get up in arms over it lel


----------



## pillow bunny

i guess you could justify having one of each because you're a collector, but I doubt you've actually played with all your unboxed figures

- - - Post Merge - - -

i care because i'm looking for an opportunity to quote one of his massive posts and earn tons of tbt bells


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> i guess you could justify having one of each because you're a collector, but I doubt you've actually played with all your unboxed figures


I have played with them. I have scanned most of them into Mario Kart 8.


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


> I have played with them. I have scanned most of them into Mario Kart 8.



was the five minutes of yay!!! dlc!!! worth paying $13 every time?


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> was the five minutes of yay!!! dlc!!! worth paying $13 every time?


I don't pay in $.


----------



## Applelicious

Then it becomes a sickness cause you keep collecting and collecting I just need to finish the set and I be fine, but unlike you, you need to collect doubles of everything.

If I have doubles or even hundreds of amiibo's that I don't need and that are taking up space I will gladly donate them. So tell me will you ever donate your hundreds of amiibo that is taking up space in your room to charity once you finish everything or will you be like every other scalper out there and just sell them to gain more money.


The only thing I will sale is my amiibo box cause there's no use in them or I just give them to people who really needs the box  I might do a contest or something like that cause I am planning on taking my amiibo's out of their box soon. Also the only double's of amiibo's that I want to collect are the ones I want I don't need to collect the whole series twice or even a thrid time.


----------



## matt

Spoiler: My latest delivery



Opening my package to obtain...







Its...


Ness!
Heres some alternative views


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Spoiler: My latest delivery
> 
> 
> 
> Opening my package to obtain...
> 
> View attachment 139526
> 
> View attachment 139527
> 
> View attachment 139528
> 
> Its...
> 
> View attachment 139529
> Ness!
> Heres some alternative views
> View attachment 139530
> View attachment 139531


Very nice matt! What will your next amiibo reveal?


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> Very nice matt! What will your next amiibo reveal?



I do not know Jason
As I'm not a collector, it could be any one that interests me


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have got the following amiibo on preorder now.

Mii Brawler x2
Mii Gunner x2
Mii Swordfighter x2
R.O.B x2
Duck Hunt Duo x2
Mr. Game & Watch 4/5

Here is my collection as of the 29th of July.

Super Smash Bros. Collection
[Listed in Release Order]
44/55 (80% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
8. Wii Fit Trainer x2
9. Villager x2
10. Pikachu
11. Kirby x2
12. Marth x2
13. Zelda x2
14. Diddy Kong
15. Luigi
16. Little Mac x2
17. Pit x2
18. Captain Falcon x2
19. Rosalina x2
20. Bowser x2
21. Lucario
22. Toon Link x2
23. Sheik
24. Ike x2
25. Shulk x2
26. Sonic the Hedgehog x2
27. Mega Man x2
28. King Dedede x2
29. Meta Knight x2
30. Robin x2
31. Lucina x2
32. Wario x2
33. Charizard x2
34. Ness x2
35. PAC-MAN x2
36. Greninja x2
37. Jigglypuff x2
38. Palutena x2
39. Dark Pit x2
40. Zero Suit Samus x2
41. Ganondorf x2
42. Dr. Mario x2
43. Bowser Jr. x2
44. Olimar x2

Super Mario Bros. Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad x2
6. Bowser

Splatoon Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2

Yarn Yoshi Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2

Duplicates Total: 39
TOTAL AMOUNT: 95


----------



## Applelicious

What we say about using spoiler tags Jason how many time we need to repeat this to you. Please use spoiler tags for god sake it takes up too much space ...And for the dozen of times already we know how many amiibo's you got.

You don't need to constantly remind us on how many amiibo's you got so please use spoiler tags when you spam your amiibo list on every thread.


----------



## pillow bunny

Spoiler






JasonBurrows said:


> I have got the following amiibo on preorder now.
> 
> Mii Brawler x2
> Mii Gunner x2
> Mii Swordfighter x2
> R.O.B x2
> Duck Hunt Duo x2
> Mr. Game & Watch 4/5
> 
> Here is my collection as of the 29th of July.
> 
> Super Smash Bros. Collection
> [Listed in Release Order]
> 44/55 (80% Complete)
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Peach
> 3. Yoshi
> 4. Donkey Kong
> 5. Link
> 6. Fox
> 7. Samus
> 8. Wii Fit Trainer x2
> 9. Villager x2
> 10. Pikachu
> 11. Kirby x2
> 12. Marth x2
> 13. Zelda x2
> 14. Diddy Kong
> 15. Luigi
> 16. Little Mac x2
> 17. Pit x2
> 18. Captain Falcon x2
> 19. Rosalina x2
> 20. Bowser x2
> 21. Lucario
> 22. Toon Link x2
> 23. Sheik
> 24. Ike x2
> 25. Shulk x2
> 26. Sonic the Hedgehog x2
> 27. Mega Man x2
> 28. King Dedede x2
> 29. Meta Knight x2
> 30. Robin x2
> 31. Lucina x2
> 32. Wario x2
> 33. Charizard x2
> 34. Ness x2
> 35. PAC-MAN x2
> 36. Greninja x2
> 37. Jigglypuff x2
> 38. Palutena x2
> 39. Dark Pit x2
> 40. Zero Suit Samus x2
> 41. Ganondorf x2
> 42. Dr. Mario x2
> 43. Bowser Jr. x2
> 44. Olimar x2
> 
> Super Mario Bros. Collection
> 6/6 (100% Complete)
> 
> 1. Mario
> 2. Luigi
> 3. Yoshi
> 4. Peach
> 5. Toad x2
> 6. Bowser
> 
> Splatoon Collection
> 3/3 (100% Complete)
> 
> 1. Inkling Squid x2
> 2. Inkling Girl x2
> 3. Inkling Boy x2
> 
> Yarn Yoshi Collection
> 3/3 (100% Complete)
> 
> 1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
> 2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
> 3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2
> 
> Duplicates Total: 39
> TOTAL AMOUNT: 95






can't you just say "I have all the amiibos"


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> can't you just say "I have all the amiibos"


That would be lying if I said that pillow bunny.


----------



## pillow bunny

only 1.7 tbt???


----------



## Klave

Jason, why do you only have doubles of the rarer amiibo? You don't have doubles of Mario, Luigi, Diddy Kong etc. I thought you wanted two of each?

I'm not sure if I should get ROB for myself or for my friend. But I'd have to wait a couple of months to give it to them for a present, ahhh. 

Also, @ pillow bunny: you won't earn TBT from the text someone else wrote that you quoted.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Jason, why do you only have doubles of the rarer amiibo? You don't have doubles of Mario, Luigi, Diddy Kong etc. I thought you wanted two of each?


I am concentrating on finding the rarer amiibo so that I have an easier time when it is time to buy the common amiibo.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> That would be lying if I said that pillow bunny.



What about "all *currently* available Amiibo". That wouldn't be a lie.


----------



## Javocado

Applelicious said:


> What we say about using spoiler tags Jason how many time we need to repeat this to you. Please use spoiler tags for god sake it takes up too much space ...And for the dozen of times already we know how many amiibo's you got.
> 
> You don't need to constantly remind us on how many amiibo's you got so please use spoiler tags when you spam your amiibo list on every thread.



It's because he likes to take advantage of The Bell Tree bell system and spike his bell count!!

Also counted my amiibo today and I guess I'm at 43 lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Also counted my amiibo today and I guess I'm at 43 lol


Awesome collection Javocado!


----------



## Applelicious

@ Javocado : Nice I need to hurry up and finish my collection of all of the amiibo's that there is so I can display them on my shelf and show them to you all once I finish my collection. I just been having a hard time trying to find a decent display shelf that will look nice to show them off   XD.


@ pillow bunny : Awesome collection you got there and yes I know I need to collect 99 dozen of each amiibo that there is and then I might donate them or do a contest for them once I have 99 of each amiibo XD..


----------



## pillow bunny

How big are the yarn yoshis? I'm thinking of getting a blue yoshi and/or an Isabelle but only if they fit on my shelf.


----------



## device

do u ppl prefer them NIB or OOB


----------



## Applelicious

@occooa

Depends I prefer them out of box , but other people like to keep them in boxes.


----------



## device

ive got 7 NIB and 1 OOB (bought on ebay so the box was damaged when arrived)


----------



## Cress

occooa said:


> do u ppl prefer them NIB or OOB



I've stabbed open a few of the boxes.
So OoB.

(Also when I first saw NiB on reddit a few months ago I thought it stood for "Not in Box." I was reeealy confused on some posts for a while. XD)


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have 45 amiibo out of box and 50 amiibo new in box.


----------



## matt

My current Amiibo Collection:
Inkling Boy,
Dr Mario
Marth
Ness


----------



## Chris

I kept my first few in boxes for months when I first got them. I later realised (after opening Toad so I could actually use him) that I prefer them out of box even if they remain unused. They also look so much better out of the plastic! It's like, yes, they might sell for more if they're NIB - but I personally feel I'm less likely to even want to sell them when I'm actually able to use and hold them. I like them so much more like this.


----------



## Lancelot

I went out of town today and found a hmv at the place I visited

They had 5 greninja, 4 jigglypuff, 3 ness, all the newest ones, 4 charizards


I had the money on me to buy one but I wasnt meant to buy one and it was taking all my will power not to buy ness. Like I wanted it so much and im so sad right now ;u;


----------



## matt

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I went out of town today and found a hmv at the place I visited
> 
> They had 5 greninja, 4 jigglypuff, 3 ness, all the newest ones, 4 charizards
> 
> 
> I had the money on me to buy one but I wasnt meant to buy one and it was taking all my will power not to buy ness. Like I wanted it so much and im so sad right now ;u;



I received Ness today
He looks cool I recommend him.

Lucky store then, my hmv had peach only...but I think they have none now


----------



## DaCoSim

OOOH we want Ness. I'm going to wait and see if a friend of mine ends up finding some before I start trying to pay way over what they cost. We got lucky with some of our rares. I got Rosalina the day she came out, as well as dark pit and palutena. I have been collecting these guys for my kids. We have taken them all out (except MY toad) and they are played with, but that's why I bought them. They make great little gifts for my kids. So far, we have only bought 4 for more than the retail price. Here's our list:



Spoiler:  Our Amiibos



Mario 
Link
Samus
Kirby
Fox
DK
Pikachu
Peach
Yoshi
Villager*
Pit*
Zelda
Luigi
Captain Falcon
Bowser
Toon Link
Sheik
Lucario
Rosalina
Megaman 
Sonic
Toad
Wario
Pacman
Jigglypuff*
Greninja*
Inkling Trio
Dark Pit
Palutena

* are the ones that I payed xtr $$$ for



We luv the amiibos!! They are so fun


----------



## Jake

pillow bunny said:


> How big are the yarn yoshis? I'm thinking of getting a blue yoshi and/or an Isabelle but only if they fit on my shelf.



They're basically the same size as a regular amiibo (from the bottom of the base to top tho), but a little wider


----------



## pillow bunny

I don't know how big a regular amiibo is


----------



## Cam1

pillow bunny said:


> I don't know how big a regular amiibo is



Couple inches high.


----------



## matt

Size comparison


----------



## device

matt said:


> pic



i never realized how pale the splatoon boy amiibo was


----------



## Javocado

matt said:


> View attachment 139800
> 
> Size comparison



Damn, Doc lookin hella fly.
I'm digging his shiny loafers too.


----------



## device

Javocado said:


> Damn, Doc lookin hella fly.
> I'm digging his shiny loafers too.



ye ive got him placed on top of my 3DS every night (he looks gr8)


----------



## JCnator

Lo and behold, the way that Nintendo tests amiibo as a part of making these figures. Can't say I'm surprised to hear about that, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## device

for some reason i seem to think that my amiibo's come to life at night


----------



## Midoriya

occooa said:


> for some reason i seem to think that my amiibo's come to life at night



They do.  They secretly come alive and jump off their stands while you're sleeping, and then commit mischief around the house.  X)


----------



## lars708

Yeah! Pre-ordered two Duck Hunt-Duo amiibo and one R.O.B. amiibo. Probably going to trade one Duck Hunt-Duo and my R.O.B. to get a King Dedede and Lucina.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:
			
		

> Yeah! Pre-ordered two Duck Hunt-Duo amiibo and one R.O.B. amiibo. Probably going to trade one Duck Hunt-Duo and my R.O.B. to get a King Dedede and Lucina.


I have got all of the following amiibo on preorder.

Mii Brawler x2
Mii Gunner x2
Mii Swordfighter x2
R.O.B x2
Duck Hunt Duo x2
Mr. Game & Watch x4

I just phoned the place where I ordered two Mr. Game & Watch amiibo to confirm if my order went through fine and it did. I just need one more Mr. Game & Watch amiibo now...


----------



## Applelicious




----------



## pillow bunny

Applelicious said:


>



oh well, he's getting better one step at a time


----------



## Applelicious

That's true hey I got a good idea why not beat him at his order and get 99 of each of the amiibo he is getting and donate it to people who can't buy them instead huh x3..


----------



## pillow bunny

Applelicious said:


> That's true hey I got a good idea why not beat him at his order and get 99 of each of the amiibo he is getting and donate it to people who can't buy them instead huh x3..



I know you're not serious, but that would cost $7,722 plus tax lol


----------



## Applelicious

I know least it would be for a good cause unlike other people on here who likes to keep them for them self and order doubles of everything - cough - ...

But if I had the money for it I would though XD..


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Applelicious said:


> That's true hey I got a good idea why not beat him at his order and get 99 of each of the amiibo he is getting and donate it to people who can't buy them instead huh x3..



Are you like obsessed with Jason? Every time I open this thread to read about amiibo, all I see is you bagging on him. Why not give it a rest for a while and quit making this thread about how you feel? It's almost impossible to even enjoy this whole thread now.


----------



## Byngo

every time I go to multiple stores I fail to find splatoon amiibos

rip me 

every. time.


----------



## Peter

finally ordered a ness amiibo from Nintendo Online store!
was determined to get it at RRP price and not from a reseller charging way over haha, excited for it to come he's the only one i really wanted


----------



## Applelicious

@ ShinyYoshi

 Some one sure is salty about me, and also no I am not obsessed with him though I am just annoyed that he constantly have to remind us on how many doubles of amiibo's he is ordering one time would be enough, but he constantly continues to remind us on how many amiibo's he is gonna get.

And if its bothering you that much why do you have to get involved then just ignore the whole conversation then, and continue on talking about amiibos and just ignore my countless rant about Jason then. 

And sure I stop talking about him cause its kinda pointless now and any ways I just find it annoying is all.


----------



## BellGreen

Applelicious said:


> ordering one time would be enough, but he constantly continues to remind us on how many amiibo's he is gonna get.



It really isn't your place to be talking about how someone should spend their money, imo. If Jason is happy with what he's doing and as long as he can afford basic neccessities, no one is in the right to decide what is "enough" and what is "standard" for anybody else. Just something to think about


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Not to mention, this is the "amiibo discussion thread" MEANING Jason can say all he wants about his amiibo since this is the thread dedicated to it. And it's not like him talking about them is even hurting you in any way possible. All you have been doing is clogging up a thread with useless posts attacking another member, which yeah, will make someone "salty". 

But if you really want to keep defending yourself, my inbox is always open to PMs.


----------



## Applelicious

@ BellGreen



Sure I stop my ranting on him then I just ignore him when ever I see him post his huge list of amiibo's he got. I can't wait to get settle down so I can start collecting amiibo's again. Once I have all the  amiibo's I might give away the boxes for them I just need to know if I should do like a give away or something for it if any one would like the amiibo boxes.

@ShinyYoshi

Yes I know I still can post what I feel about him as well though and I will leave it as it is I won't bother him no more and leave this thread to talk about amiibo's only. And no need to keep defending myself about him though I just only talk about amiibo's then.


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> I know you're not serious, but that would cost $7,722 plus tax lol


It would be even worse...

If I have worked it out correctly, it would total the following amount of dollars.
99 purchases x My 95 amiibo - 9,405 amiibo
9,405 amiibo x $12.99 = *$122,170.95.*

Source: https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=99 x 95 x 12,99


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Last week, rumors surfaced about GameStop potentially holding an amiibo pre-order event on August 8. This has now been confirmed.
Those who stop by GameStop on Saturday will have the opportunity to reserve a new 3-pack. R.O.B., Mr. Game & Watch, and Duck Hunt are being included in the bundle.
GameStop will be opening its doors at 9 AM. Consumers will need to put down a $5 minimum, and there’s a limit in place of one per customer.

Quoted from Nintendo Everything
http://nintendoeverything.com/games...-confirmed-for-saturday-including-new-3-pack/


----------



## Applelicious

Guys check out this massive collection of amiibo's I found.



Spoiler


----------



## LambdaDelta

it must be a pain to go up those stairs

and because this is seemingly now a bragging thread, I have the following amiibo preordered:


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> it must be a pain to go up those stairs
> 
> and because this is seemingly now a bragging thread, I have the following amiibo preordered:




I know right, you'd have to position your feet on the part of the steps before and after the endless amiibo boxes XD


----------



## matt

Applelicious said:


> Guys check out this massive collection of amiibo's I found.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Isn't that like Jason's? Only sealed up in a dark cupboard for all of eternity

- - - Post Merge - - -



Love my Ness amiibo


----------



## Javocado

I'm glad that classic pre-order thing is legit at Gamestop.
It's gonna really help out when the September onslaught of amiibo rolls around.
I'll only really need to get Doc, Olimar and Bowser Jr(don't think i want the mii fighters lol)


----------



## Midoriya

matt said:


> Isn't that like Jason's? Only sealed up in a dark cupboard for all of eternity
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 140313
> 
> Love my Ness amiibo




Lol, I can commentate on the amiibos.

Ness: Help!  I'm trapped in this box!  Please unpack me person...

Marth: Hehe... I'm on top of the box.  I'm king of the world!!

Inkling Boy: Hey, Dr. Mario.  Look at that. Marth managed to climb on top of the box Ness is caged in.

Dr. Mario: Aha!  That's interesting.  I guess Marth is having a good time, no?


----------



## matt

*Correction!*



Ryu said:


> Lol, I can commentate on the amiibos.
> 
> Ness: Help!  I'm trapped in this box!  Please unpack me person...
> 
> Marth: Hehe... I'm on top of the box.  I'm king of the world!!
> 
> Inkling Boy: Hey, Dr. Mario.  Look at that. Marth managed to climb on top of the box Ness is caged in.
> 
> Dr. Mario: Aha!  That's interesting.  I guess Marth is having a good time, no?



Actually no  
Marth is defending awesome ness from above.
Anyone who closes in on ness will be sprayed with ink
Mario is...er...holding a grenade to blow up people


----------



## Midoriya

matt said:


> Actually no
> Marth is defending awesome ness from above.
> Anyone who closes in on ness will be sprayed with ink
> Mario is...er...holding a grenade to blow up people



Aha, XD, that's a more accurate depiction of what's happening


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Isn't that like Jason's? Only sealed up in a dark cupboard for all of eternity
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -


That is almost like my amiibo collection apart from the Gold Mario amiibo and Silver Mario amiibo next to the Green Yarn Yoshi amiibo and the other differences are is that I have numbered boxes instead of the 6+ age thing America gets and I have almost double the amount of amiibo.

Talking about amiibo. I have now found the elusive second Lucario amiibo for ?15.00 retail.


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> I have numbered boxes instead of the 6+ age thing America gets



how are you even able to make this out at that image resolution?


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> how are you even able to make this out at that image resolution?


I can just make it out as I see something similar to 6+ on the Mario amiibo at the front. So I assume all of them could say 6+


----------



## Midoriya

I got 8 new Amiibo today from Gamestop to add to my already collection of Mario and Fox!



Spoiler











From left to right: Yoshi, Diddy Kong, Bowser, Pikachu, Luigi, Toad, Pac-Man, and Princess Peach

I now have 10 Amiibo total


----------



## Jake

i dont rly follow NA amiibo release dates so if this was already known then soz






mii fighters will arrive in november as a 3 pack

http://nintendoeverything.com/new-a...ptember-mii-fighters-in-november-as-a-3-pack/


----------



## Lancelot

I walked into game today and they had 2 ness' so I bought one 


Apparently my local store got 2 in this morning so I guessI picked a good day to check


Now my amiibo are ness and marth


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jake. said:


> i dont rly follow NA amiibo release dates so if this was already known then soz
> 
> -img snip-
> 
> mii fighters will arrive in november as a 3 pack
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/new-a...ptember-mii-fighters-in-november-as-a-3-pack/



Man, I'll have a class to be in by the time they open the store on sept 11. Hopefully I can still catch an Olimar at the store if I go after class...


----------



## Applelicious

Wish me luck guys going this Saturday to Gamestop to reserve the 3 pack amiibos x.x.. Hopefully the line won't be so dang huge and  their computers  won't end up crashing like last time XD..


----------



## Javocado

Want a Dark Pit amiibo? Here's your shot.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?312462-(NA)-Dark-Pit-amiibo-giveaway!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Want a Dark Pit amiibo? Here's your shot.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?312462-(NA)-Dark-Pit-amiibo-giveaway!


Can I have one?


----------



## Applelicious

No Jason bad Jason let other people have the chance to get Pit. Don't be greedy now..


----------



## pillow bunny

If Jason gets the amiibo I'm going to steal it


----------



## Midoriya

Don't worry guys.  He will have to win the entries contest first to get it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:
			
		

> If Jason gets the amiibo I'm going to steal it


That is not fair. 
Everyone is entitled to a fair chance to win that Dark Pit amiibo, even people with two Dark Pit amiibo already like me...

My second Lucario amiibo has just arrived.
TOTAL AMOUNT: 96 (As of 6th of August 2015)


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


> That is not fair.
> Everyone is entitled to a fair chance to win that Dark Pit amiibo, even people with two Dark Pit amiibo already like me...
> 
> My second Lucario amiibo has just arrived.
> TOTAL AMOUNT: 96 (As of 6th of August 2015)



okay I'll steal your old dark pit amiibo then


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> okay I'll steal your old dark pit amiibo then


I will make you a deal. You can "steal" my amiibo of Dark Pit that is unboxed and then I will win Javocado's boxed Dark Pit amiibo.


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


> I will make you a deal. You can "steal" my amiibo of Dark Pit that is unboxed and then I will win Javocado's boxed Dark Pit amiibo.



idk if you're seriously or not but if you are then sure!!
please win


----------



## Applelicious

Sigh I can't wait for this amiibo fan craze to be over and done with all these gloating about amiibos is really becoming a nuisance.


----------



## pillow bunny

Applelicious said:


> Sigh I can't wait for this amiibo fan craze to be over and done with all these gloating about amiibos is really becoming a nuisance.



don't you have like 20 amiibos?


----------



## Applelicious

Yes I do, but I don't wanna get into this argument again  I already been through that I just like to collect them I do not post my collection or gloat about them countless of times sure I play around by posting random pic of other people collection but that's about it. 

And sure I talk about my collection like only once, but  not like endless of times and post my entire list of amiibos on every site there is about them and start gloating about my collection every few minutes.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> And sure I talk about my collection like only once, but not like endless of times and post my entire list of amiibos on every site there is about them and start gloating about my collection every few minutes.


I won't reveal too much, but I had a word with Tina and I have said to her that I will cut down on that. 

*"post my entire list of amiibos on every site there is about them" That is TBT-exclusive.*


----------



## Javocado

Mewtwo amiibo is coming to the UK on October 23rd.


----------



## Applelicious

Mewtwo and Ryu are for sure the only two amiibos I will get doubles for x.x.. I will get them both no matter what I can not wait for them to come out. 

I will make Ryu my main in smash and hopefully I be able to find some one who does custom amiibos and have my Ryu amiibo to be made into a Ken amiibo XD..Even though Ryu is cool though, but I prefer Ken over Ryu XD..


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Mewtwo amiibo is coming to the UK on October 23rd.


WHERE DID YOU HEAR/SEE/READ ABOUT THAT?!!!!! *sorry for shouting* That has hyped me up.


----------



## Applelicious

I have done some research about Mewtwo and it seems that they are some rumor going around that Mewtwo may be release on October 23rd.

http://www.geeksnack.com/2015/07/23/amiibo-mewtwo-amiibo-to-release-on-october-23rd-rumor/


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> WHERE DID YOU HEAR/SEE/READ ABOUT THAT?!!!!! *sorry for shouting* That has hyped me up.



Nintendo of UK twitter


----------



## JCnator

Yay for more Canadian Wal-Mart restocks for not only Dark Pit, but also King Dedede and Rosalina. And all of that occurs tomorrow at 1PM EDT.

If I do manage to see both Rosalina and Dedede online, which one should I really pick? Wal-Mart still has the one amiibo per order limit, and they might disappear within a few hours. I'm willing to think that Dedede is less likely to be restocked again than Rosalina, since he's likely be supported in fewer games. On the other hand, I might be better served with Rosalina, since she still has a lot of potential of being compatible to more games, yet I'm much more confident that she will be still restocked again even if I couldn't find her for the immediate future.

I have a Straw Poll up for you to vote on which one should I attempt getting first.


----------



## RhinoK

JasonBurrows said:


> WHERE DID YOU HEAR/SEE/READ ABOUT THAT?!!!!! *sorry for shouting* That has hyped me up.



Source

Pretty neat that it's being released a year after Mewtwo was first announced as DLC


----------



## Holla

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Yay for more Canadian Wal-Mart restocks for not only Dark Pit, but also King Dedede and Rosalina. And all of that occurs tomorrow at 1PM EDT.
> 
> If I do manage to see both Rosalina and Dedede online, which one should I really pick? Wal-Mart still has the one amiibo per order limit, and they might disappear within a few hours. I'm willing to think that Dedede is less likely to be restocked again than Rosalina, since he's likely be supported in fewer games. On the other hand, I might be better served with Rosalina, since she still has a lot of potential of being compatible to more games, yet I'm much more confident that she will be still restocked again even if I couldn't find her for the immediate future.
> 
> I have a Straw Poll up for you to vote on which one should I attempt getting first.



Hi, I ordered a Villager amiibo during Walmart Canada's restock last time and as I was told you are only limited to one amiibo of each character. So in other words if you are quick enough you should be able to order both Rosalina and Dedede without a problem. The one amiibo limit only applies to more than one of the same amiibo. So for example you wouldn't be able to get 2 Rosalina's. Good luck in the upcoming restock. ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also found they went up about one minute before the restock time given so if you camp out on one of the pages and refresh the page just before the restock you can be one of the first few to order an amiibo before they go out of stock. I suggest going for Rosalina first she just seems harder to get to me (mind you I got mine from her first stock) and she seems more popular too. I feel like she would go out of stock before Dedede would.


----------



## Jake

Mewtwo amiibo releasing same day as 8bit modern Mario and 3 days before my birthday happy birthday to me!!!!


----------



## JCnator

Holla said:


> Hi, I ordered a Villager amiibo during Walmart Canada's restock last time and as I was told you are only limited to one amiibo of each character. So in other words if you are quick enough you should be able to order both Rosalina and Dedede without a problem. The one amiibo limit only applies to more than one of the same amiibo. So for example you wouldn't be able to get 2 Rosalina's. Good luck in the upcoming restock. ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also found they went up about one minute before the restock time given so if you camp out on one of the pages and refresh the page just before the restock you can be one of the first few to order an amiibo before they go out of stock. I suggest going for Rosalina first she just seems harder to get to me (mind you I got mine from her first stock) and she seems more popular too. I feel like she would go out of stock before Dedede would.



So... The one amiibo of each character rule changed my plan a bit.

Given that getting a rare Fox amiibo from Wal-Mart restock was relatively effortless due of him being available for like 5 days, I definitely feel like I'll still have a good chance on getting both Rosalina and Dedede on time. And if I want to take advantage of the free shipping eligible for spending a total of $50 CAD, I might as well add Dark Pit and Toad in the best case. There's also always Link and most of the rest of the Super Mario amiibo line, should I fail to acquire one of the upcoming amiibo.

I do have a feeling that there might be more restocks on the way on Wal-Mart, if the CPSIA website is any indication. I can't hardly wait for a restock of Wario, since he's nearly impossible to find in Canada, but apparently more doable in USA and much easier elsewhere.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I picked up the last Charizard at my local Game yesterday, I would have got a Jiggly too but I had my boyfriend with me and I'm trying to convince him I'm not obsessed  They also had one Rosalina restocked, apparently she was put on the stand half an hour before I got there and the staff had an ongoing bet on how long it would take for her to be bought- the guy who served me at the till tried to convince me to buy her since he had only betted on her being there for less than an hour- I checked online and they still have Rosalina so if she isn't bought by next Thursday I might buy her... And sell her on for profit to go towards buying a car  jk... Smyths has her in stock for a lot less so I'll get her there, more profit!  

Either way I might get Jiggly next week, I want to get all the Pokemon Amiibo and I just need Jiggly, Lucario (which I can't find anywhere), Greninja (also can't find) and Mewtwo when he releases.

On another note, I'm thinking of selling my unboxed, 2nd edition Marth but how much should I put him up for on eBay? If it's not much I'll just use the earnings to get Jigglypuff or if it is a fair bit Ill put it towards the aforementioned car. I don't really need him, since I'm only really collecting Pokemon and AC Amiibo seriously (I still need Villager!!!),  as well as Mario main characters (bar Toad and Rosalina, unless someone got them for me), LoZ main characters (missing Zelda and Ganon, not getting Toon Link), Samus and Zero-suit Samus (who I need) and Splatoon, so he doesn't really fit in with my collection.


----------



## JCnator

HOLY BANANAS I TOOK A LEVEL IN BADASS!! I finally managed to claim both Rosalina and Dedede as soon as the restock hit before 2-3 minutes passed. Afterwards, Dedede went out of stock and Rosalina was flickering.

Also, Dark Pit is still available on Wal-Mart Canada online as well. I ordered him and Toad along with the two aforementioned amiibo.


----------



## matt

I have now preordered the following today at my local GAME store
2 packs of animal Crossing amiibo cards..hopefully will preorder more soon
Animal Crossing happy home designer with NFC reader bundle

Previously preordered. Super Mario maker ;-)


----------



## Holla

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> HOLY BANANAS I TOOK A LEVEL IN BADASS!! I finally managed to claim both Rosalina and Dedede as soon as the restock hit before 2-3 minutes passed. Afterwards, Dedede went out of stock and Rosalina was flickering.
> 
> Also, Dark Pit is still available on Wal-Mart Canada online as well. I ordered him and Toad along with the two aforementioned amiibo.



Congrats! I'm glad me clarifying the limit of one Amiibo rule for you enabled you to get several awesome Amiibo. ^.^


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who is going to pre-order the awesome store exclusive Retro amiibo Triple Pack today?


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> Who is going to pre-order the awesome store exclusive Retro amiibo Triple Pack today?



I am if I can stay awake long enough


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ryu said:


> I am if I can stay awake long enough


I believe that it is in store only.


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> I believe that it is in store only.



I know, I'll be heading to Gamestop soon if I am still awake by then


----------



## Applelicious

I went to GameStop at 8:30 am I quickly rush over to my GameStop and there was only like 3 people in front of me thank god I had a pro membership card to be able to reserve the amiibo cause its first come first serve. You had to have a basic pro membership to be able to reserve the amiibo.

I just hope nothing goes wrong with my reservation though,




Spoiler


----------



## JCnator

Dang it! I woke up too late to grab that Retro pack online. And there's not a single retailer store within at least 200km of my area that currently stock any amiibo, let alone the Retro pack. Strangely enough, the Skylanders and Disney Infinity figures are still relatively effortless to acquire in my area.

Looks like I'll have fun waiting for at least 6 months before the inevitable restock comes in. I admit I'm still very impressed that I managed to snag over 20 amiibo so far, five of which would be next to impossible to find otherwise.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am hoping that I have not made the biggest mistake OF MY LIFE this weekend.

I was having a really annoying issue about a day or so ago with my ShopTo.net account where the site was not letting me preorder the Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer + amiibo card + NFC Reader / Writer and forcing me to pre-pay my preorders when it did not ever do that to me before.

I thought to unlink my PayPal account from the site and relink it to see if that would fix the issue and it turns out that wiped all of my preordered items off my account and, while I have managed to preorder them again now, I don't know if I managed to get them in ShopTo.net's allocation. My previous preorders were in their allocation as they confirmed that to me.

I will find out on Monday whether or not I have lost my preorders or have reordered them back within allocation.
I really do hope that they are fine... I cannot do with just three confirmed Mr. Game & Watch amiibo...


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Dang it! I woke up too late to grab that Retro pack online. And there's not a single retailer store within at least 200km of my area that currently stock any amiibo, let alone the Retro pack. Strangely enough, the Skylanders and Disney Infinity figures are still relatively effortless to acquire in my area.
> 
> Looks like I'll have fun waiting for at least 6 months before the inevitable restock comes in. I admit I'm still very impressed that I managed to snag over 20 amiibo so far, five of which would be next to impossible to find otherwise.



"Inevitable restock." You're talking about amiibos, right? The things that never get restocked unless it's Mario?


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> "Inevitable restock." You're talking about amiibos, right? The things that never get restocked unless it's Mario?


You can never have too many Mario amiibo.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I preordered the Retro 3 Pack today. Expected a lot more people though. There were only 6 other people beside me. The employees even tried to let the few of us that came early reserve 2 per customer instead of 1, but their computers didn't allow it.


----------



## Javocado

The Retro 3-pack was stocked tremendously out here.
I went shopping after I pre-ordered it and hit 3 Gamestop's in total because they were all pretty close together.
First one had 40 available. Second one had 48. And finally, the one I went to had a whopping 60.


----------



## JCnator

PuffleKirby21 said:


> "Inevitable restock." You're talking about amiibos, right? The things that never get restocked unless it's Mario?



That might be true if you never order anything online or at your favorite store's counter. Also Link, Peach, Pikachu, Luigi, Bowser and SM Yoshi are fairly common as well. And they are among the most cross-compatible amiibo on the market. There's nothing wrong with that.

The irony being that, both Smash and Super Mario versions were last updated since April 15th 2015 and they were pretty well-stocked during the first few months of production. That's pretty a long while since this last happened, right? And we still see him often in stores, not only because he was so well-stocked before their launch date, but there isn't much people getting him as of late. Therefore, we won't be seeing more production of these amiibo for a long while. As the production of the more common amiibo is done and gradually disappear from the shelves over time, the newer and more obscure amiibo are finally being produced. Iwata even said at some point this year that none of the amiibo, barring the Gold and Silver Mario, are discontinued.

If you're regularly watching the CPSIA page, other characters are definitely getting restocked fairly regularly. And there's even a higher chance of that happening when there aren't many upcoming amiibo known during said month. Heck, I got both Rosalina and Dedede 6 months later from ordering them online as soon as they're restocked, even though they aren't necessarily found on the store shelves.


----------



## Ramza

I got up at 6am today (had about 3 hours of sleep) and went to the GameStop 7:30AM only to find out our store had a whopping 107 preorders available. I could've came an hour or two later and probably gotten it, either I got R.O.B. and G&W so I'm practically done with the amiibo game. I just need to import a Japanese R.O.B. and I'll have most of the ones I want.
It was alright waiting out at GameStop though since I meet up with some friends.


----------



## Midoriya

I missed the three pack unfortunately as I slept in


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone think that the DLC Character amiibo will be much tougher to get everywhere?


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone think that the DLC Character amiibo will be much tougher to get everywhere?



I'm not sure, but I'm going to guess probably.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ryu said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm going to guess probably.


I am already wondering which DLC Character amiibo will be exclusive to which stores in America...

Just an honest question.


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> I am already wondering which DLC Character amiibo will be exclusive to which stores in America...
> 
> Just an honest question.




Not sure, but you can bet everything I'll be getting my hands on a Ryu Amiibo when it comes out one way or another


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ryu said:


> Not sure, but you can bet everything I'll be getting my hands on a Ryu Amiibo when it comes out one way or another


Definitely Ryu!  I remember the classic Street Fighter games well.


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> Definitely Ryu!  I remember the classic Street Fighter games well.



Yes, Street Fighter is the best <3


----------



## Klave

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone think that the DLC Character amiibo will be much tougher to get everywhere?



I don't know, Nintendo have definitely upped their production of amiibo. Less people are buying them for reselling them now as well (because there are more as well as the fact they're not worth much when so many people are buying them just to resell). Mewtwo is also a really popular character so I don't know why they would have less produced for him.


----------



## Cress

Spoiler: Collection Update



Just the Smash amiibo:






All amiibo including Pok?mon Rumble U figures!






That's how you list your amiibos without covering half the page.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I could be completely wrong here, but I feel November will be the release date of Falco, Ryu, Lucas and Roy because it seems Nintendo would release them by then because as we know... November would mark the One Year Anniversary of the amiibo first launching.


----------



## Javocado

I was at the mall today, but not the mall I usually go to.
Peeped their GameStop and they still had some Retro 3 packs for pre-order.
:''))


----------



## Klave

JasonBurrows said:


> I could be completely wrong here, but I feel November will be the release date of Falco, Ryu, Lucas and Roy because it seems Nintendo would release them by then because as we know... November would mark the One Year Anniversary of the amiibo first launching.



In an infographic released by Nintendo after E3 showing release dates or windows of upcoming games, it showed the DLC characters (Roy, Ryu and Lucas at least and I think not Mewtwo though) as having a 2016 release date. Those three all launched on the same day so I'd imagine their amiibo will release on the same day too.


----------



## RhinoK

Eternally screams because I bought a Ness amiibo from Japan for ?15


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> In an infographic released by Nintendo after E3 showing release dates or windows of upcoming games, it showed the DLC characters (Roy, Ryu and Lucas at least and I think not Mewtwo though) as having a 2016 release date. Those three all launched on the same day so I'd imagine their amiibo will release on the same day too.


That is good as it gives me a little break from buying two of each wave.


----------



## matt

RhinoK said:


> View attachment 141517
> 
> Eternally screams because I bought a Ness amiibo from Japan for ?15



Eternally screams because bought English ness from game at 13.49


----------



## JasonBurrows

Eternally screams because I have 96 amiibo right now with 17 coming next month.
**edits 16 to 17 above**

*EDIT: I have now preordered my fifth Mr. Game & Watch amiibo. *

Here are all of the prices of the preorders.

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #1: ?14.41
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #2: ?14.99
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #3: ?13.99
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #4: ?13.99
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #5: ?14.99


----------



## RhinoK

JasonBurrows said:


> Eternally screams because I have 96 amiibo right now with 17 coming next month.
> **edits 16 to 17 above**
> 
> *EDIT: I have now preordered my fifth Mr. Game & Watch amiibo. *
> 
> Here are all of the prices of the preorders.
> 
> No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #1: ?14.41
> No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #2: ?14.99
> No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #3: ?13.99
> No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #4: ?13.99
> No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo #5: ?14.99



I hate to sound rude, but why do you need five? 



matt said:


> Eternally screams because bought English ness from game at 13.49



I'm screaming at that it's Japanese and had free postage, and the fact the others were ?20+. I think I snagged a good deal, especially as I got free rice crackers from Japan


----------



## JasonBurrows

RhinoK said:


> I hate to sound rude, but why do you need five?


No offense taken.

The reason that I need five is that I need one to be new and sealed as my collectable version and then the other four will be all of his poses from the game.


Spoiler


----------



## Applelicious

Jason loves to gloat a lot just ignore him he orders doubles of everything. Beside pretty soon he will be broke from buying doubles of every amiibo and soon he will not have no where to store them all.

@ Jason Please : Use spoiler tags for crying out loud.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Jason loves to gloat a lot just ignore him he orders doubles of everything. Beside pretty soon he will be broke from buying doubles of every amiibo and soon he will not have no where to store them all.
> 
> @ Jason Please : Use spoiler tags for crying out loud.


Oh? I thought everyone knew by now? Ok. I will edit a spoiler in.
I do apologise.


----------



## Applelicious

No worries it just every time some one post a huge image on here it takes up a lot of space. I am fine with one game and watch amiibo don't need 5 of them though like to be able to use my game and watch ever so often by using their poses etc.


----------



## RhinoK

Applelicious said:


> Jason loves to gloat a lot just ignore him he orders doubles of everything. Beside pretty soon he will be broke from buying doubles of every amiibo and soon he will not have no where to store them all.
> 
> @ Jason Please : Use spoiler tags for crying out loud.



I knew he buys doubles, but I didn't know why he was buying five. Then I figured one boxed, and four with the different stands.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> The reason that I need five is that I need one to be new and sealed as my collectable version and then the other four will be all of his poses from the game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ah, that makes more sense. I forgot about the stands.

Where do you even manage to keep so many? You're going to have 114 by next month, and the only place I can keep my five amiibo is my wardrobe


----------



## Applelicious

Hey you guys think this is a good shelf to display my amiibo's been looking for shelf to buy to display them, but been having bad luck finding a good display shelf for my amiibo's. Do you guys think the price is worth it or do you think I should continue looking for a better display shelf.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331623473200?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Amissapanda

Just thought I should North American amiibo hunters know that the "Retro 3 Pack" (Duck Hunt, Mr. Game and Watch, and R.O.B) is currently up at GameStop's site for pre-order!

Here's the link: http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/amiibo-retro-3-pack-exclusive/123757


----------



## Applelicious

And by the end of the day they will be gone lol..


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Just thought I should North American amiibo hunters know that the "Retro 3 Pack" (Duck Hunt, Mr. Game and Watch, and R.O.B) is currently up at GameStop's site for pre-order!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/amiibo-retro-3-pack-exclusive/123757



Wow, I'm surprised it's still available now after all the poop I went through just to pre-order Ness. I'd order it if I was trying to collect them all, but I just want amiibo of my favorite characters so I think I'll pass on this bundle


----------



## Amissapanda

ShinyYoshi said:


> Wow, I'm surprised it's still available now after all the poop I went through just to pre-order Ness. I'd order it if I was trying to collect them all, but I just want amiibo of my favorite characters so I think I'll pass on this bundle



I know the feeling! I remember standing in GameStop for two and a half hours just to pre-order Ness. That was hell. 

Honestly, I'm not looking for the bundle here, either. The only one I want out of those three is Duck Hunt. I'll wait and see if he's available on his own instead of a three-pack. But nonetheless, I know a lot of people "gotta catch collect them all", so I hope the signal boost helps for those still looking. 

I just dread that this is an omen that these three characters won't be available in the USA separately. I hope that's not the case, but who knows what they'll do to make money.


----------



## Cam1

Amissapanda said:


> I know the feeling! I remember standing in GameStop for two and a half hours just to pre-order Ness. That was hell.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not looking for the bundle here, either. The only one I want out of those three is Duck Hunt. I'll wait and see if he's available on his own instead of a three-pack. But nonetheless, I know a lot of people "gotta catch collect them all", so I hope the signal boost helps for those still looking.
> 
> I just dread that this is an omen that these three characters won't be available in the USA separately. I hope that's not the case, but who knows what they'll do to make money.


They've announced that he will not be available outside of the three pack in NA, so your best bet will be to import if you dont want all of them 

- - - Post Merge - - -

or at least a post on r/amiibo claimed that nintendo confirmed it


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is the official Mewtwo amiibo packaging. I have to laugh (in a good way) at a possible reference.
Mewtwo happens to be amiibo No.51 in Europe and Pok?mon No.151 in the original games.
http://nintendoeverything.com/mewtwo-amiibo-packaging/



Spoiler











*Look Applelicious, I've learnt. *


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is the official Mewtwo amiibo packaging. I have to laugh (in a good way) at a possible reference.
> Mewtwo happens to be amiibo No.51 in Europe and Pok?mon No.151 in the original games.
> http://nintendoeverything.com/mewtwo-amiibo-packaging/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look Applelicious, I've learnt. *



mewtwo is #150...


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> mewtwo is #150...


I was wondering if someone would spot my deliberate mistake.

Here, have a prize.  You earned it. XD

*If anyone asks, I have genuinely sent a prize.*


----------



## RhinoK

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is the official Mewtwo amiibo packaging. I have to laugh (in a good way) at a possible reference.
> Mewtwo happens to be amiibo No.51 in Europe and Pok?mon No.151 in the original games.
> http://nintendoeverything.com/mewtwo-amiibo-packaging/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look Applelicious, I've learnt. *



You beat me to it, I just came here to post it 
While it says Mewtwo is Number 51, it says Falco is number 52, but is coming out next month on the 25th, a month before Mewtwo
It's kinda annoying me that 52 is being released before 51
http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Amiibo


----------



## pillow bunny

Spoiler











dude you literally earn 10.5 tbt every time you post your list

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i get it

the  was the prize


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> oh i get it
> 
> the  was the prize


Yes. My appreciation was the prize.


----------



## pillow bunny

JasonBurrows said:


> Yes. My appreciation was the prize.



no i literally mean the 

because the avatar in the pm is a gyroid

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I was wondering if someone would spot my deliberate mistake.
> 
> Here, have a prize.  You earned it. XD
> 
> *If anyone asks, I have genuinely sent a prize.*



Have a prize:


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> no i literally mean the
> 
> because the avatar in the pm is a gyroid
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Have a prize:


Alright. You have have both as a prize and the 1 TBT Bell that I sent you.


----------



## Amissapanda

Cam said:


> They've announced that he will not be available outside of the three pack in NA, so your best bet will be to import if you dont want all of them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or at least a post on r/amiibo claimed that nintendo confirmed it



Aw, crap. Really? I hope they're wrong, but who knows. 

America always has to go and try to make things more difficult when it's ALREADY difficult to get your hands on amiibo here--particularly new releases. I was hoping the trend would stop, now that amiibo are becoming slightly more available in quantity.

Thank you for the info, nonetheless. I'll keep an eye on import prices.


----------



## Javocado

That Retro 3-Pack is still up holy hell.
Shoutout to Ninty for being clutch with the amoobi lately. 

Maybe they can make Samus pop up around here real soon haha.


----------



## JCnator

Straight from CPSIA Land, we have a Light Blue Yarn Yoshi that is certified since August 5th 2015. It doesn't seem much for now, but it's essentially telling that all of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo are ready to be shipped and shouldn't be delayed any further than the launch of Yoshi's Woolly World in North America.

Thus far, every amiibo announced before E3 2015 has received their CPSIA certificate. At the moment in the production lines, any new amiibo announced after E3 2015 should be in production, with the entire Animal Crossing lineup, along with Super Smash Bros. Wave 6 and 7, and perhaps the Skylanders/amiibo crossover. The next 5 months won't be as busy as between Wave 1 and Wave 4, so chances of restock or new amiibo coming out of nowhere are still likely, albeit less often than the rather empty June and July.


----------



## matt

Mewtwo amiibo looks really cool I might think about buying


----------



## JasonBurrows

I got sick of waiting for Nintendo UK Official Store to list the Wave 6 amiibo and so I preordered my fifth Mr. Game & Watch amiibo from somewhere else...


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> I got sick of waiting for Nintendo UK Official Store to list the Wave 6 amiibo and so I preordered my fifth Mr. Game & Watch amiibo from somewhere else...



lmfao 5 G&W just so you can display different poses
how much did 5 cost you


----------



## JasonBurrows

pillow bunny said:


> dude you literally earn 10.5 tbt every time you post your list


Now I obviously will NOT do this as I did promise Tina that I wouldn't unless it is in a spoiler and not bothering anyone, but I may have worked out that I would earn over 1,000 TBT just by posting my list 100 times. XD

@Haydenn $112.83


----------



## JCnator

Not too long ago, I missed the amiibo Retro 3-pack from the Canadian EBGames website because I overslept past 10:30 AM EDT. Tonight, I managed to preorder these guys up. And that was easy. It was there for more than an hour.

Either this was retailer exclusivity done right or that these characters aren't popular enough to begin with.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am SO good at this preordering amiibo. XD

Preorder 1 of 1
MEWTWO amiibo - Super Smash Bros. Collection
Condition: New
Price: ?14.99
Quantity: 1


----------



## Klave

I wasn't sure if I wanted to get Mewtwo or not but I'll be passing at ?15. MAYBE at ?11. And that's just maybe, I might want to buy it for a friend instead.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am just waiting for the opportunity to preorder my second Mewtwo amiibo now, as you all are very well aware.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I cannot help it if my region's Nintendo has enough common sense to not make them exclusives. :*(



Spoiler



I have now preordered the 8-bit Super Mario (Modern Colours) amiibo.



EDIT: This is a shame to suggest, but if you don't like me as much as you seem not to do... 
Just left-click on my username and click Ignore User.


----------



## Klave

Exclusives aren't even really a problem unless you don't live near a store. The same number of amiibo will be produced regardless whether it is exclusive or not. People complain exclusives are really rare but that isn't because they're limited to one store.

Besides, UK has so many fewer places to buy amiibo - especially instore - so exclusives are worthless. Their point is to get people to go to their store. GAME already know there is basically nowhere else to buy amiibo instore, why would they pay more to secure that? That's also why they can charge ?15 - there is so little competition, they can drive their prices up and people will still buy it.


----------



## v0x

Just pre-ordered the Retro pack with Mr. G&W, R.O.B., and Duck Hunt.


----------



## Javocado

Phantom R said:


> Just pre-ordered the Retro pack with Mr. G&W, R.O.B., and Duck Hunt.



I can't believe that thing is still up haha how great.
Here's the link for anyone:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/amiibo-retro-3-pack-exclusive/123757



Also, Ganon, ZSS, Olimar, Classic Color Super Mario and Animal Crossing Cards all have links up on Wal-Mart. They could go up anytime, so it's good to have these handy.

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comm..._super_mario_amiibo_listed_on_walmart/cu0h4ze


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> I can't believe that thing is still up haha how great.
> Here's the link for anyone:
> http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/amiibo-retro-3-pack-exclusive/123757
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Ganon, ZSS, Olimar, Classic Color Super Mario and Animal Crossing Cards all have links up on Wal-Mart. They could go up anytime, so it's good to have these handy.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comm..._super_mario_amiibo_listed_on_walmart/cu0h4ze


Way to go GameStop. Actually providing a good amount of preorders. 

I wish I wasn't going to be so busy these next couple of days, I really like the Olimar amiibo and would rather preorder one than try my hand at just showing up at GS on the day of release. 
Thanks for the tip, you rule ~


----------



## Applelicious

Hey does any one know how much you think the whole box for the animal crossing amiibo cards will cost ?... Thinking about getting a box depending on the price though XD..

I do want to collect those amiibo's but the only one I am hoping to snatch from that wave is Zero Suit Samus.. - drools -


----------



## matt

Applelicious said:


> Hey does any one know how much you think the whole box for the animal crossing amiibo cards will cost ?... Thinking about getting a box depending on the price though XD..
> 
> I do want to collect those amiibo's but the only one I am hoping to snatch from that wave is Zero Suit Samus.. - drools -



Currently we have single pack of 3 cards for 4.99
Triple pack of 3 cards at 12.49
I'd expect 10 packs of 3 cards around 38.00


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Hey does any one know how much you think the whole box for the animal crossing amiibo cards will cost ?... Thinking about getting a box depending on the price though XD..


I am not sure how much an entire box would cost, but Walmart have listed individual packs at $5.96.
http://nintendoeverything.com/walmart-lists-animal-crossing-amiibo-card-packs-for-5-96/


----------



## Klave

America are getting 6 cards for $6? Wow, way to rub salt in the wound... </3

Seriously, even at ?1 per card UK would be paying more than everywhere else which I would be fine with but nope, we're going to be paying over double that at some places. ;-;


----------



## Midoriya

Klave said:


> Exclusives aren't even really a problem unless you don't live near a store. The same number of amiibo will be produced regardless whether it is exclusive or not. People complain exclusives are really rare but that isn't because they're limited to one store.
> 
> Besides, UK has so many fewer places to buy amiibo - especially instore - so exclusives are worthless. Their point is to get people to go to their store. *GAME already know there is basically nowhere else to buy amiibo instore, why would they pay more to secure that? That's also why they can charge ?15 - there is so little competition, they can drive their prices up and people will still buy it.*


*

*

Doesn't that mean GAME in the UK is sort of like a Monopoly then??  Monopolies are illegal in the US to run :/


----------



## mintellect

I have 2 Peach amiibo. Both from Sm4sh. No clue why.
I'm not really a collector, I just get the cute looking ones.


----------



## Midoriya

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I have 2 Peach amiibo. Both from Sm4sh. No clue why.
> I'm not really a collector, I just get the cute looking ones.



So I'm guessing if there was a cute Pichu Amiibo you'd get it??


----------



## Lancelot

Ryu said:


> So I'm guessing if there was a cute Pichu Amiibo you'd get it??



I would. Then again I'd buy quite a few pokes...


----------



## Midoriya

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I would. Then again I'd buy quite a few pokes...



Me too, lol.  I am obsessed


----------



## JCnator

So, the batch of four amiibo I ordered last week is arrived, but there's a catch. One of them was supposed to be Toad, but Wal-Mart threw SM Bowser instead despite the receipt being accurate. I'm pretty sure he read my blog review of his Smash amiibo, where I praised him a lot. Well, that was hilarious in hindsight, but I guess I'll leave him boxed and keep it as a potential surprise Christmas present.

In the same batch, Rosalina, King Dedede and Dark Pit are near-perfect condition. And they all look dang great!


----------



## Midoriya

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, the batch of four amiibo I ordered last week is arrived, but there's a catch. One of them was supposed to be Toad, but Wal-Mart threw SM Bowser instead despite the receipt being accurate. I'm pretty sure he read my blog review of his Smash amiibo, where I praised him a lot. Well, that was hilarious in hindsight, but I guess I'll leave him boxed and keep it as a potential surprise Christmas present.
> 
> In the same batch, Rosalina, King Dedede and Dark Pit are near-perfect condition. And they all look dang great!




What if SM Bowser ate Toad and placed himself where Toad was??


----------



## JCnator

Ryu said:


> What if SM Bowser ate Toad and placed himself where Toad was??



Chances are, he might have wore Toad's costume on himself and somehow passed the check before being shipped. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of which, someone on r/AmiiboCanada got the exact same order as mine, with SM Bowser and Toad switched their roles. Guess I wasn't the only one having this funny problem.


----------



## Midoriya

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Chances are, he might have wore Toad's costume on himself and somehow passed the check before being shipped.



Ahaha, that's totally possible and plausible.  Oh Super Mario Bowser, why do you have to make yourself so common??  XD


----------



## Chris

Newest addition to my collection.  










I also got a free pack of Pok?mon tissues with him lol. ​


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tina said:


> I also got a free pack of Pok?mon tissues with him lol.​


OMGawd!!! Show me please Tina!
That sounds like another collectable that I would appreciate!


----------



## Applelicious

Nice amiibo figure you got there Tina I would have gotten one,but GameStop messed up on my reservation and cancel it c.c..


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am about to preorder my second Mewtwo amiibo and second Super Mario Modern Colour amiibo now. 
I am SO hyped right now!!!!

That is a DLC amiibo that has been JUST as easy to get... I lol at amiibo "rarity"

*EDIT: I was the first to preorder Mewtwo amiibo and the Super Mario Modern Colour amiibo from the retailer website, they have confirmed.*


----------



## lilharper

I just got my Villager and Pit in the mail. and now im saving for the next wave ;;


----------



## JasonBurrows

lilharper said:


> I just got my Villager and Pit in the mail. and now im saving for the next wave ;;


How much did you pay for Villager?


----------



## Applelicious

I am so glad I be able to start buying more amiibo's soon once I have finally settle down in my new house I bought. The first amiibo I will probably order from Amazon will probably be Charizard XD. Plus I have to get my retro 3 pack I reserve from GameStop as well c.c.


----------



## Midoriya

Tina said:


> - snip -




I am jealous, lol.  I've wanted a Shulk amiibo for as long as I can remember, especially since I own Xenoblade Chronicles 3D for the New 3DS XL,


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So uhh... any Canadians in BC near Walmart and TRU wanna hook me up with Captain Falcon, Ike, Lucario and Villager? Ya'll getting the hook up: https://www.reddit.com/r/AmiiboCanada/


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> So uhh... any Canadians in BC near Walmart and TRU wanna hook me up with Captain Falcon, Ike, Lucario and Villager? Ya'll getting the hook up: https://www.reddit.com/r/AmiiboCanada/



It must suck being American when it comes to amiibo


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> It must suck being American when it comes to amiibo



Yeah it does. So give us half of your Jigglypuff amiibo collection.


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yeah it does. So give us half of your Jigglypuff amiibo collection.



XD, I second this.  We need some consolation lol...


----------



## Applelicious

What you guys would do if the next amiibo exclusive would only be available by purchasing the new Nintendo system code name NX would you get it ?..


----------



## Flop

Applelicious said:


> What you guys would do if the next amiibo exclusive would only be available by buying the new Nintendo system code name NX.


Buy it.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Found a Jigglypuff today!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> What you guys would do if the next amiibo exclusive would only be available by purchasing the new Nintendo system code name NX would you get it ?..


Now THATS one amiibo I would be FORCED to have one of...

The Nintendo NX is likely to be costlier than the Nintendo Wii U for me. The Nintendo Wii U cost me ?309.99. ($484.98)


----------



## Cress

I sure love this variety of different Zeldas! Thanks Target!!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I sure love this variety of different Zeldas! Thanks Target!!!



"Oh, looking for amiibo? We have Zelda!"
"Okay, do you have any others?"
"One Bowser, but we really just want to sell Zeldas these days!"

I bet they all had weirdly painted on faces, too


----------



## Javocado

ShinyYoshi said:


> "Oh, looking for amiibo? We have Zelda!"
> "Okay, do you have any others?"
> "One Bowser, but we really just want to sell Zeldas these days!"
> 
> I bet they all had weirdly painted on faces, too



It's damn weird how Zelda is more common than Mario, at least out here. I see a Zelda EVERYWHERE I go and there won't even be a Mario there lol.


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> It's damn weird how Zelda is more common than Mario, at least out here. I see a Zelda EVERYWHERE I go and there won't even be a Mario there lol.



I haven't seen a single Link in MONTHS. :/

Maybe Nintendo was tired of people calling Link Zelda so they made a lot of Zelda amiibos to show who Zelda actually is?


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> It's damn weird how Zelda is more common than Mario, at least out here. I see a Zelda EVERYWHERE I go and there won't even be a Mario there lol.



Zelda, Both Peach, and SM Luigi are the only amiibo Ive seen at every store Ive been to. Shiek is at almost every store too (havent seen him at any gamestops around here, but TRU and BB have several of him).


----------



## Midoriya

I just picked up my eleventh Amiibo today.  It was a Zelda from the Target I work at.  

EDIT: And now I'm laughing due to the relevance here XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

After unpacking in my new place, I could finally unbox all my amiibo! 








Ryu said:


> I just picked up my eleventh Amiibo today.  It was a Zelda from the Target I work at.
> 
> EDIT: And now I'm laughing due to the relevance here XD


Tell your people at Target we don't just want Zelda!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

ShinyYoshi said:


> Tell your people at Target we don't just want Zelda!!!!





Okay, I'll try, lol.... But at our Target we have a much wider range of Amiibos to purchase.  In fact, that Zelda I picked up was the second to last one.


----------



## pillow bunny

ShinyYoshi said:


> After unpacking in my new place, I could finally unbox all my amiibo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your people at Target we don't just want Zelda!!!!



nice this is like the third decent quality amiibo pic i've ever seen


----------



## lars708

Everyone i need your opinion! I pre-ordered 2 of every amiibo in the upcoming (european) wave. One to keep and one to trade. However... I am not sure if i really want R.O.B.! I am not cancelling the pre-order since i bet there are a lot of people willing to trade for him. But back to why i need your opinion, should i keep it or not? I am not sure if i would keep him because of him being a cool fighter... I also have bad expiriences with the real life him... It is just sooo slow... I'd rather play his part myself!


----------



## Midoriya

lars708 said:


> Everyone i need your opinion! I pre-ordered 2 of every amiibo in the upcoming (european) wave. One to keep and one to trade. However... I am not sure if i really want R.O.B.! I am not cancelling the pre-order since i bet there are a lot of people willing to trade for him. But back to why i need your opinion, should i keep it or not? I am not sure if i would keep him because of him being a cool fighter... I also have bad expiriences with the real life him... It is just sooo slow... I'd rather play his part myself!




I say get rid of R.O.B., I wasn't planning on keeping mine either


----------



## Jake

if any australian freinds need the yarn yoshi amiibo Ninty AU just tweeted they're getting a restock this week.

now just waiting for them to announce retro 3 pack here but i doubt they will


----------



## matt

lars708 said:


> Everyone i need your opinion! I pre-ordered 2 of every amiibo in the upcoming (european) wave. One to keep and one to trade. However... I am not sure if i really want R.O.B.! I am not cancelling the pre-order since i bet there are a lot of people willing to trade for him. But back to why i need your opinion, should i keep it or not? I am not sure if i would keep him because of him being a cool fighter... I also have bad expiriences with the real life him... It is just sooo slow... I'd rather play his part myself!



Whoa
Almost like a second jasonburrows =-O


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> if any australian freinds need the yarn yoshi amiibo Ninty AU just tweeted they're getting a restock this week.
> 
> now just waiting for them to announce retro 3 pack here but i doubt they will



Watch the restock be all of the stock that was supposed to go to NA. It's what will happen.


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Whoa
> Almost like a second jasonburrows =-O


Not really. lol
I have four more Mr. Game & Watch pre-ordered.


----------



## Superpenguin

JasonBurrows said:


> Not really. lol
> I have four more Mr. Game & Watch pre-ordered.



You showed him.


----------



## lars708

matt said:


> Whoa
> Almost like a second jasonburrows =-O



Not even comparable honestly, i have 18 amiibo, all out of the box. I do not want them all either. There are some that i missed though so i am pre ordering some extras to trade. So nah. You could call me Lars instead of JasonBurrows 2 (or rather 0.5 xD). BUT, should i keep the R.O.B. amiibo or not? I am not sure... Oh and i normally never pre order amiibo since i just walk into a store and they are there! (At release, not a week after the release of course.) I actually have no idea why i did it now... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Superpenguin said:


> You showed him.



Lol i do not mind, let him have his amiibo ;p. I wonder why he needs four though... Shouldn't 2 be enough? Hmmm...


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Lol i do not mind, let him have his amiibo ;p. I wonder why he needs four though... Shouldn't 2 be enough? Hmmm...


Just having two instead of five would only allow me to display one pose if one is to stayed boxed lars708.

Having five allows me all four individual poses and one to keep boxed.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Just having two instead of five would only allow me to display one pose if one is to stayed boxed lars708.
> 
> Having five allows me all four individual poses and one to keep boxed.



Ahh that makes sense, you should be broke by now though... What kind of job do you have? Lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Ahh that makes sense, you should be broke by now though... What kind of job do you have? Lol


No job. A student grant FTW! 

I have already pre-bought all of my college stuff over the summer anyway.


----------



## Klave

What kind of student grant gives you that much money to spend on amiibo?! I swear mine will barely even cover accommodation rent and living costs lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> What kind of student grant gives you that much money to spend on amiibo?! I swear mine will barely even cover accommodation rent and living costs lol.


I live at home.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I live at home.



Omg we do not even get a student grant...


----------



## Klave

Ah OK, although  surely you'll get slightly less then?
You might have finished university by then, but student grants are getting axed from 2016 although you can get loans. If you're still buying amiibo then, it will have to be using money that you'll have to repay. O:

If it turns out that I spend much less than I anticipate, I'm totally going to spend my money on a New 3DS / amiibo cards / 3DS games / Chibi-Robo amiibo. ;D


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> but student grants are getting axed from 2016 although you can get loans.


I had to take one of them out to do my Level 3... :*(


----------



## Midoriya

Someday in the future JasonBurrows' house will be overflowing with amiibo and Jason will be broke sitting in a throne made of amiibos, lol...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ryu said:


> Someday in the future JasonBurrows' house will be overflowing with amiibo and Jason will be broke sitting in a throne made of amiibos, lol...


The show will be called Game of amiibo.
(Game of Thrones)


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> The show will be called Game of amiibo.
> (Game of Thrones)



LOL that would be perfect.  Nicely done, my friend


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> No job. A student grant FTW!
> 
> I have already pre-bought all of my college stuff over the summer anyway.



well i guess it beats my mom using my child support cheques for plastic surgery


----------



## JCnator

Ooooh! Here comes a massive CPSIA update that just occurred today. Not only we have a slew of new amiibo updated, but there's quite a fair amount of older amiibo restocks, thus explaining why some American and Canadian stores have been receiving a lot of amiibo lately.


Newcomers

Pink Yarn Yoshi
Mario Modern Color
R.O.B., MR. GAME & WATCH, Duck Hunt

Unreleased but got restocked

Bowser Jr.
Ganondorf
Zero Suit Samus
Olimar
Falco

Previously released amiibo with restocks

Inkling Girl
Inkling Boy
Inkling Girl / Squid / Boy
SM Toad
SM Luigi
SM Peach
Little Mac
Lucario
Captain Falcon
Villager
Pikachu
Pac-Man
Charizard
Ike
Marth


Hope you'll enjoy the recent restock!


----------



## Javocado

No Samus


----------



## Cam1

No Robin and Lucina


----------



## JasonBurrows

Dr. Mario is confirmed to be a Target exclusive amiibo.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I for sure want an Olimar, he looks too good to pass up. And possibly ZSS, since she's kinda my main. 

I was pretty surprised at my Target's amiibo selection. While they did have plenty of Zelda, there was also a few Bowser, Pikachu, Mario, Luigi, Diddy, Peach, and there were actually a couple Pac-Man. He's the only one from his wave I have ever seen on a store shelf.


----------



## Midoriya

Ooh, a restock!!  Looking forward to being able to get the Dr. Mario Amiibo at Target since I work there and will see it when it comes in


----------



## Jake

Ryu said:


> Ooh, a restock!!  Looking forward to being able to get the Dr. Mario Amiibo at Target since I work there and will see it when it comes in



Dr. Mario is probably my next favorite Smash amiibo after Jigglypuff!!! But once they release Mewtwo he will go down to third spot oops™


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> Dr. Mario is probably my next favorite Smash amiibo after Jigglypuff!!! But once they release Mewtwo he will go down to third spot oops™



Didn't know that, Jake.  He is one of my favorites too; just not at the top of my list.


----------



## matt

Looking forward to the release of Lucas he's one of my favorites and ness


----------



## Cam1

Saw this on twitter today.


----------



## Jake

Cam said:


> Saw this on twitter today.
> View attachment 144105



Most likely fake. Mewtwo is only getting his amiibo on October 24th - and they still need to release Ryu, Roy, and Lucas. If shovel knight was coming November 27 then they'd have release Lucas, roy and Ryu like 2 weeks after mewtwo (or on the same day as shovel knight, but I really doubt that), and since they like to release amiibo monthly, yeah I'm pretty sure it's fake.

Also a quick google shows there has been fan made shovel knight amiibo going around for a while, and in the first image the support stand is on different feet in each image so yeah fake - I get it says "artwork not final", but I'm fairly certain this is fake anyway. Who knows tho, it could end up being like that South African retailer all over again and actually turn out to be legit.


----------



## Javocado

BJ's looking to be a TRU exclusive


----------



## JCnator

Made my trip to my nearest vintage video game store this afternoon and I've seen a few amiibo appearing there, along with a lot of Skylanders toys. There were 2 Dark Pit amiibo, both of which are priced at $29.99 CAD, the double of a MSRP, while the lone Sheik is just $5 cheaper than Dark Pit. I'm actually surprised they managed to get ahold a Dark Pit, let alone two.

I was considering giving my SM Bowser amiibo to one of my relatives in the next Christmas, since I already own the Smash counterpart. but nobody might be using them. One child I know owns a Wii U but hasn't played it lately and prefers playing sandbox games ? la Grand Theft Auto V on PS4, and my much older relative is a gamer who doesn't own a Wii U yet. Guess I'll unbox SM Bowser soon and put him in my kiddie-styled bedroom. He'd be a perfect fit for that room, especially since the base's color would clashes with my basement colors.

I know it's very late to say that, but I can safely say I'm addicted to amiibo. Even after I managed to grab 4 unicorn-rarity amiibo by pure luck and not having work at that time, I'm even trying to get them at the most affordable price I could possibly get. I'm considering getting SM Yoshi, SM Luigi, SM Peach, Toad, Link and Pac-Man at the same time a potentially hard-to-find amiibo that I care shows up. I might get the regular SM Mario later, and ignore his metallic carbon-copies altogether.


----------



## Cam1

Shovel Knight amiibo leak was fake. Confirmed by Yacht Club


----------



## Holla

Here's my current collection. I am officially done for now. At least until the Animal Crossing Amiibo come out, as I'm interested in them (just the figures not the cards). But as of right now I have all my favourites and that makes me happy. Time to save up for school now yay...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I forgot to mention- I got a Shulk Amiibo on Friday! I happened to find him in a used game store on Friday, and he was relatively cheap (?20) compared to how expensive he can get, so I caved in and bought him, seeing as I had about ?5 in credit. He now sits among my other Amiibo.

I only plan to get Ness or Lucas, in addition to Link, Zelda or Sheik next to complete my collection of characters from my favourite Nintendo games/series, then I'll be done collecting Amiibo for the time being.

I'll probably post pictures later.

My collection stands at:

-Bowser
-Inkling Girl
-Donkey Kong
-Dark Pit
-Shulk
-Charizard


----------



## Applelicious

I'm finally able to start ordering amiibo's again I am so happy I can start ordering them once more since I couldn't before cause I was moving to my new home I got so now I am able to purchase amiibo's once more I am soo happy.

My first amiibo that I have order is Charizard from Amazon also I can't wait to get my retro 3 pack from GameStop this coming month x.x..


----------



## Jake

Mewtwo amiibo comes to NA November 13


----------



## Heyden

Giant Yarn Yoshi Confirmed!

RRP $39.99
NA- 15th of Novemeber
EU- 27th of November
AU- 28th of November


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Giant Yarn Yoshi Confirmed!
> 
> RRP $39.99
> NA- 15th of Novemeber
> EU- 27th of November
> AU- 28th of November



Is this for ****ing real fml ITS GONNA BE LIKE $50-60AUD

Olord I just saw the box art I'm wet


Also more EU release dates 

https://mobile.twitter.com/NintendoEurope/status/635791237820379136

More for NA

– The 3-pack of Mii Fighters amiibo are due out on November 1 for $34.99
– The Falco amiibo is out on November 20


----------



## Applelicious

Why is it that Nintendo gotta keep producing more items to make us go bankrupt stop it Nintendo you are hurting our wallets already DX..


----------



## Klave

Oh wow that giant Yoshi. I wouldn't be surprised if it was ?35-?40 ($55-$60) based on recent UK pricing ugh.
I think that I'll be content with my small yarn yoshi for now. :3


----------



## Jake

The AC amiibo box arts are out and there's a triple pack for Reese, Cyrus and kk slider


----------



## RhinoK

Jake. said:


> The AC amiibo box arts are out and there's a triple pack for Reese, Cyrus and kk slider



Animal Crossing Amiibo Box Arts


----------



## pillow bunny

Haydenn said:


> Giant Yarn Yoshi Confirmed!
> 
> RRP $39.99
> NA- 15th of Novemeber
> EU- 27th of November
> AU- 28th of November



OMG THAT'S SO COOL


----------



## JCnator

Wait, $59.99 CAD for the Mega Yarn Yoshi, plus $8.98 from the awfully high taxes from Quebec? Guess I'll skip on that one until I get it for free. Or I could always get any of the smaller variation for much cheaper.

Unrelated to the topic, but the typical premium price of a retail 3DS game is priced at $49.99 because of the super low Canadian dollar weight? It's getting ludicrous faster than I imagined thanks to ours now money-hungry government. Thanks goodness I'm not much interested on the latest retail 3DS titles this year.

Source: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwq1hXmkt_DOeURxZzNiYlNQbFVtUENfaHdxcC1hZjR5Wng4/view?pli=1


----------



## Applelicious

Hey guys have you heard of this new device that let you use all of the amiibo's at once ?. If  not then hear this a group of programmers in the U.K made this device called amiiqo which is actually an emulator for amiibo's it allows players to store their amiibo collection's data on a single disc.


----------



## Midoriya

Applelicious said:


> Hey guys have you heard of this new device that let you use all of the amiibo's at once ?. If  not then hear this a group of programmers in the U.K made this device called amiiqo which is actually an emulator for amiibo's it allows players to store their amiibo collection's data on a single disc.



Hmm, that is interesting... Will have to check it out sometime.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## lars708

Oh my god! When i saw Falco got a release date and the Mega-Yarn Yoshi is coming i pre-ordered them instantly :O My toy store was like: ''Oh we have no idea that those amiibo would be coming, you are quite ahead of time too! Well we will take a note of it anyway. We'll call you when they are here!'' lol.


----------



## Applelicious

Lol guess Nintendo saw a comment I posted on here about them releasing an amiibo with a console XD.. Cause I read in an article that they are gonna have an exclusive Wii U bundle that comes with Mario Maker and a classic Mario amiibo and its gonna be exclusive to 
Walmart.


You can read more about it here. http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/08/24/super-mario-maker-wii-u-console-bundle-exclusive-to-walmart




Spoiler


----------



## TykiButterfree

Here is my amiibo collection. I am currently turning Sonic into Shadow.  I don't think I want any more unless they decide to make any Hyrule Warriors characters.



Spoiler: amiibos


----------



## Klave

Nintendo store just emailed me saying that the wave of amiibo releasing next month (so not Mewtwo) are available for preorder now. So go get them Jason. 

I won't be getting any because they don't interest me and I'm low on funds. I might pick up ROB one day if he goes for less than retail.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Nintendo store just emailed me saying that the wave of amiibo releasing next month (so not Mewtwo) are available for preorder now. So go get them Jason.


I had already ordered all six amiibo at 9.37am. That has effectively beaten your post Klave. XD


----------



## Klave

omg Jason
How are you able to get every single amiibo literally within a minute of it going up?!
I think I read you were the first to order from one site as well


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> omg Jason
> How are you able to get every single amiibo literally within a minute of it going up?!


I use a computer with 8GB of DDR3 RAM, Quad-Core Processor, Broadband Speed of 90.00Mbps and the fact that I am constantly checking my emails and I am also a college student with too much free time.

Not only that... I cancelled my six ShopTo.net preorders of those amiibo before you posted your post as my last cancellation confirmation email was received in my inbox at 9.39am.

*I have to admit that I am a bit of a pro at this. XD*


----------



## Klave

Oh wow. xD
I used to check reddit amiibo a couple times a day to try and get Robin/Lucina because I really wanted them and they were impossible to get but I don't really want anyone that bad since Dark Pit/Palutena.

I got the Nintendo Store email at 9:34 but it didn't show up as a push notification on my phone until 7 minutes later. I was on my phone at the time so it either synced late or I didn't notice lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey Klave, I can most honestly say that I have NEVER had an issue with any amiibo wave so far released and I have been through all the previous five waves and I am even quick enough to get multiple preorders of the amiibo.

I even have the Mewtwo amiibo and 8-Bit Mario Modern Colours amiibo preordered twice.


----------



## Klave

Lol, you're too pro at this to compete with.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Klave said:


> Lol, you're too pro at this to compete with.


Lets see how well I have done regarding amiibo...

Super Mario Maker + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours amiibo x2
Mr. Game & Watch amiibo x5
R.O.B amiibo x2
Duck Hunt Duo amiibo x2
Mii Brawler amiibo x2
Mii Sword Fighter amiibo x2
Mii Gunner amiibo x2
Mewtwo amiibo x2
8-Bit Mario Modern Colours amiibo x2

A grand total of 21 amiibo are listed there.

*@Klave. Clear out your PM inbox. I want to send another PM. *


----------



## strawberrywine

The Philippines got an extremely large restock of NA unicorns, we're basically Australia now


----------



## JasonBurrows

I believe that these photos are of better quality than my previous uploads.



Spoiler


----------



## TykiButterfree

JasonBurrows said:


> Lets see how well I have done regarding amiibo...
> 
> Super Mario Maker + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours amiibo x2
> Mr. Game & Watch amiibo x5
> R.O.B amiibo x2
> Duck Hunt Duo amiibo x2
> Mii Brawler amiibo x2
> Mii Sword Fighter amiibo x2
> Mii Gunner amiibo x2
> Mewtwo amiibo x2
> 8-Bit Mario Modern Colours amiibo x2
> 
> A grand total of 21 amiibo are listed there.
> 
> *@Klave. Clear out your PM inbox. I want to send another PM. *



Oh wow. I just check amazon.com and add the ones I want to my wishlist. Then I just wait for the price to drop to something reasonable. It is less annoying then trying to fight for some store exclusive the day it comes out.


----------



## Cress

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> The Philippines got an extremely large restock of NA unicorns, we're basically Australia now



Ship me some. I want all the Lucinas.

Every.



Single.




One.
jk


----------



## strawberrywine

...and we're also out of peach


----------



## JasonBurrows

One of GAME UK's branches have posted an announcement regarding a Shovel Knight amiibo due for release on the 27th of November.
I did a little bit of digging into this as they quickly removed the twitter post and I have managed to get *some* small information.

I phoned the original GAME store that posted the tweet and I received "We are unable to comment on that product"
I phoned another GAME store that I am a regular visitor of and the staff member I spoke to said "We cannot say anything about this, but wait until tomorrow. About 6.00am."


----------



## bloomwaker

I believe this is a listing for said amiibo?

If this is real, I'm very, very excited. Shovel Knight is quite good. Indie game amiibo!


----------



## Javocado

Shovel Knight getting an amiibo before the almighty Wah? smh


----------



## bloomwaker

Well, I don't think he's ever starred in his own game. Wasn't he literally made just to be a partner to Wario in party-type or sports games?

Shovel Knight is an interesting choice, considering Waluigi is more prominent overall in the Nintendo world, but Shovel Knight does star in his own game. That, and any time Nintendo talks about indie games, Shovel Knight pops up, and Nintendo was the first to have Shovel Knight on their consoles.


----------



## Cress

Throwing a mention that it isn't compatible with Smash, he isn't in the  game.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Throwing a mention that it isn't compatible with Smash, he isn't in the  game.



Which of the two are you referring to? Since neither is actually in Smash.

In either case, I know Shovel Knight was a fairly popular vote, at the very least. Maybe it's a hint (or maybe it's all fake, who knows!).


----------



## Midoriya

dapperlace said:


> Which of the two are you referring to? Since neither is actually in Smash.
> 
> In either case, I know Shovel Knight was a fairly popular vote, at the very least. Maybe it's a hint (or maybe it's all fake, who knows!).



Pretty sure Puffle is referring to Shovel Knight.


----------



## Cress

Ryu said:


> Pretty sure Puffle is referring to Shovel Knight.



Yeah, who else were you thinking? I only heard about SK.


----------



## Klave

I've never played Shovel Knight so the news that he is getting an amiibo doesn't really mean much to me. 
Good for him sure, but I won't get it.


----------



## Jake

Back when the SK amiibo leaked a few days ago I didn't think it was for smash but I was thinking it could be for SK retail release guess I am smart ))


----------



## JCnator

Wow, those unicorn amiibo restocks are popping everywhere in Canada lately. Today, I even managed to order both Marth and Ike along with Toad again from Canadian Best Buy online store. Even Villager and Captain Falcon made their appearance, but I asked one of my siblings to get them as my Christmas present.

These unicorn amiibo were up since around 2:30PM EDT. As of now, Marth and Ike are gone, but Villager and Captain Falcon are still up for grabs.

Next up, I'll focus on getting 8-bit Mario, Olimar, Bowser Jr., Ganondorf and perhaps the Mii Fighters bundle. And of course, I'll be also on lookout for even more restocks as well, especially Lucina and Robin.


----------



## Midoriya

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Wow, those unicorn amiibo restocks are popping everywhere in Canada lately. Today, I even managed to order both Marth and Ike along with Toad again from Canadian Best Buy online store. Even Villager and Captain Falcon made their appearance, but I asked one of my siblings to get them as my Christmas present.
> 
> These unicorn amiibo were up since around 2:30PM EDT. As of now, Marth and Ike are gone, but Villager and Captain Falcon are still up for grabs.
> 
> Next up, I'll focus on getting 8-bit Mario, Olimar, Bowser Jr., Ganondorf and perhaps the Mii Fighters bundle. And of course, I'll be also on lookout for even more restocks as well, especially Lucina and Robin.





Uh oh.... Looks like we got a competitor for the Jason Burrows Amiibo-er....


----------



## JCnator

Ryu said:


> Uh oh.... Looks like we got a competitor for the Jason Burrows Amiibo-er....



Well, sort of. There's definitely plenty of amiibo that I'd like to get, but I don't necessarily get all of them at launch, and there are some of them that I won't even bother getting them at all. Considering that I'm growing my amiibo collection at a scary rate, I might as well be second banana here!


----------



## Midoriya

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, sort of. There's definitely plenty of amiibo that I'd like to get, but I don't necessarily get all of them at launch, and there are some of them that I won't even bother getting them at all. Considering that I'm growing my amiibo collection at a scary rate, I might as well be second banana here!




Well, you sure are close to him at least.  You deserve second place.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh *my*. Now in English!
I need an NA listing...or any listing on Amazon that I can import at some point because we have bad luck with amiibo over here..


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have preordered a Shovel Knight amiibo.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just a quick update from me, I managed to literally just snag a Greninja Amiibo at CEX for ?22, not an amazing price but it was the cheapest I have seen it, I waited in queue for 10 minutes for it, practically passing myself the whole time worrying some little kid was gonna grab him...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Colour Bandit said:


> Just a quick update from me, I managed to literally just snag a Greninja Amiibo at CEX for ?22, not an amazing price but it was the cheapest I have seen it, I waited in queue for 10 minutes for it, practically passing myself the whole time worrying some little kid was gonna grab him...


You could have bought it from GAME.co.uk for ?14.99.


----------



## Jarrad

Why Nintendo?

Why have you made an indie character that's just over a year old an amiibo?

If this means they're going to be in Smash then I'm done. I'm selling my copy, 3DS and buying a ****ing Vita.

Nintendo are going to poison the amazing smash roster with ****ty indie characters...
goodbye Nintendo


----------



## Colour Bandit

JasonBurrows said:


> You could have bought it from GAME.co.uk for ?14.99.


Oh well, too late now  It makes up for me getting the majority of my Amiibo for under ?10 (cheapest was ?5 including postage) Plus I've never liked ordering from Game online, I bought my DSi off there a few months after launch, it was meant to be brand new but they sent me a rather beat up second hand one instead and refused to refund me  

Either way I now only need Lucario and Mewtwo to complete the Pokemon Smash Characters :3


----------



## Lancelot

Colour Bandit said:


> Just a quick update from me, I managed to literally just snag a Greninja Amiibo at CEX for ?22, not an amazing price but it was the cheapest I have seen it, I waited in queue for 10 minutes for it, practically passing myself the whole time worrying some little kid was gonna grab him...



You probably could've even walked into a GAME store and found one, if you go in before 12.
The amount of restocks I've been seeing whilst I've been in store is rididulous. My local one has 7 nesses that have been there over a week ;o


----------



## Coach

I'm thinking about getting a few amiibo (Before animal crossing: amiibo festival), What would be a good starting amiibo? 

I'm getting Mario kart 8, Splatoon, Mario Party 10, Super Mario 3D World and Nintendo Land, in case you need to know for compatibility.


----------



## JCnator

Jarrad said:


> Why Nintendo?
> 
> Why have you made an indie character that's just over a year old an amiibo?
> 
> If this means they're going to be in Smash then I'm done. I'm selling my copy, 3DS and buying a ****ing Vita.
> 
> Nintendo are going to poison the amazing smash roster with ****ty indie characters...
> goodbye Nintendo



Shovel Knight is one exception to that third-party character rule. Do you have an idea on how popular his game is as a whole? It began as a successful Kickstarter project that later proved to be not only an outstanding game, but also a notable commercial hit in the indie scene. How that wasn't impressive to begin with? I even dreamed the day Shovel Knight would become a fantastic playable character in Super Smash Bros. 4.

You seems to imply that you were so used to the tradition that adding indie characters in Super Smash Bros is basically committing a sin. I already see why some of these characters (e.g. Shovel Knight, Shantae, Cave Story's protagonist) would make for a great addition to the already excellent character roster, especially when they're the most popular and requested indie characters among the fanbase. What could possibly go wrong with that?




Coach said:


> I'm thinking about getting a few amiibo (Before animal crossing: amiibo festival), What would be a good starting amiibo?
> 
> I'm getting Mario kart 8, Splatoon, Mario Party 10, Super Mario 3D World and Nintendo Land, in case you need to know for compatibility.



Super Mario 3D World and Nintendo Land are quite a great choice, but they don't support amiibo and they might never at this point. Any variation of Mario (especially the 30th anniversary one), Luigi, Peach, Yoshi and Bowser is great for those who want to test the waters with amiibo.


----------



## RhinoK

Coach said:


> I'm thinking about getting a few amiibo (Before animal crossing: amiibo festival), What would be a good starting amiibo?
> 
> I'm getting Mario kart 8, Splatoon, Mario Party 10, Super Mario 3D World and Nintendo Land, in case you need to know for compatibility.



From those games, only Splatoon, Mario Kart 8, and Mario Party 10 use Amiibo
Every single Super Mario series amiibo can be used in Mario Party 10 to unlock the Amiibo Party gamemode (which is pretty much Mario Party 1-8. DS. and IT) and Mario Kart 8. The Super Mario line up consists of Mario, Luigi, Peach, Toad, Bowser, and Yoshi, which can all be used to unlock Mii costumes in Mario Kart 8.

Meanwhile, the Splatoon amiibo can be used to get extra amiibo missions which, when completed, earns you extra gear. Each amiibo has 20 missions. From what I heard, the amiibo are worth it and provide good content.

If you want quality, then Splatoon sounds like your best bet. If you want quantity, I'd buy some Super Mario series figures (or the Smash equivalent works as well, except Toad is only in the Super Mario series). It's your choice, but I really wouldn't buy Mario Party 10


----------



## Applelicious

Here's some more new from Shovel Knight if you guys wanna check it out. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...8f4e4b0c818f6178b01?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

Also here is a list of what the new Shovel Knight amiibo can do. I am so excited for this I have that game on didtal for my 3ds can't wait to pre-order it x3.




Spoiler



Cooperative Multiplayer (exclusive to Wii U)!

    Join a friend’s Shovel Knight campaign and shovel together!
    Use new cooperative moves to help each other out along the way!

Deep Customization!

    Level up by defeating enemies and finding treasure!
    Earn all-new relics, abilities, and powers you never thought possible!
    Customize the look of your Shovel Knight with cool and crazy cosmetic options!
    Use your custom amiibo seamlessly between 3DS and Wii U!

Exclusive Challenge Stages!

    Battle your way through amiibo exclusive challenge stages that take advantage of the new amiibo relics and abilities!

One amiibo, multiple games

    We plan to continue support of the Shovel Knight amiibo in future Yacht Club Games and Nintendo products! Stay tuned to amiibo.com for compatibility details in new games.






Spoiler


----------



## Colour Bandit

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You probably could've even walked into a GAME store and found one, if you go in before 12.
> The amount of restocks I've been seeing whilst I've been in store is rididulous. My local one has 7 nesses that have been there over a week ;o


Um, I have been checking ya know? None of the Game stores near me have had Greninja in stock when I could get to them and when they have they have been when I am working and can't get to Game, heck I asked my local Game when I went in on my birthday about Greninja and they said they have NEVER had it in stock... I find it hard to get into town because of work and I was lucky enough to go to my second nearest town today (with 2 Games) and they only had Mario, Peach, Link, Pikachu and Jigglypuff (which I have already) and I asked them about Greninja and they both only got one in the last restock and were gone within an hour of opening :/ I can't exactly skip work just for a freaking Amiibo!

So yeah, I'll jump on any Amiibo I can get, as I have said this is the first Amiibo I have gone over RRP for, I believe I have otherwise always paid way under RRP for my Amiibo. As longs as I am happy that's all I care about


----------



## Lancelot

Colour Bandit said:


> Um, I have been checking ya know? None of the Game stores near me have had Greninja in stock when I could get to them and when they have they have been when I am working and can't get to Game, heck I asked my local Game when I went in on my birthday about Greninja and they said they have NEVER had it in stock... I find it hard to get into town because of work and I was lucky enough to go to my second nearest town today (with 2 Games) and they only had Mario, Peach, Link, Pikachu and Jigglypuff (which I have already) and I asked them about Greninja and they both only got one in the last restock and were gone within an hour of opening :/ I can't exactly skip work just for a freaking Amiibo!
> 
> So yeah, I'll jump on any Amiibo I can get, as I have said this is the first Amiibo I have gone over RRP for, I believe I have otherwise always paid way under RRP for my Amiibo. As longs as I am happy that's all I care about



Sorryyyyy ;u; I was just trying to help..


----------



## Colour Bandit

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Sorryyyyy ;u; I was just trying to help..



Nah, it's okay, sorry for snapping at you, I already had Jason lecture me about Game and I just really, really don't like it when people interfere with how and where I spend my money ;P Plus I'm not a fan of Game so I try to avoid shopping with them (my local Game is full of sexist jerks, I tried to hand my CV and application form in there for a Christmas job and the guy behind the till just binned it telling me they don't hire women :/ I literally have never seen a woman working there either, I wish they hadn't shut the other Game in town since that one was so much better but it had a lower footfall...)


----------



## Coach

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Super Mario 3D World and Nintendo Land are quite a great choice, but they don't support amiibo and they might never at this point. Any variation of Mario (especially the 30th anniversary one), Luigi, Peach, Yoshi and Bowser is great for those who want to test the waters with amiibo.





RhinoK said:


> From those games, only Splatoon, Mario Kart 8, and Mario Party 10 use Amiibo
> Every single Super Mario series amiibo can be used in Mario Party 10 to unlock the Amiibo Party gamemode (which is pretty much Mario Party 1-8. DS. and IT) and Mario Kart 8. The Super Mario line up consists of Mario, Luigi, Peach, Toad, Bowser, and Yoshi, which can all be used to unlock Mii costumes in Mario Kart 8.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Splatoon amiibo can be used to get extra amiibo missions which, when completed, earns you extra gear. Each amiibo has 20 missions. From what I heard, the amiibo are worth it and provide good content.
> 
> If you want quality, then Splatoon sounds like your best bet. If you want quantity, I'd buy some Super Mario series figures (or the Smash equivalent works as well, except Toad is only in the Super Mario series). It's your choice, but I really wouldn't buy Mario Party 10



Thank you, both! I've decided I'll probably get a Toad, Limited Edition Silver Mario and maybe Captain Falcon or Olimar.

And Mario Party 10 has already been bought and I got told about it so I can't really change it... I do enjoy the mario party series though, so I might find it enjoyable.


----------



## Cam1

Just preordered Dr. Mario. If only Ganon was still up .


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got the Inkling Girl Amiibo Yesterday!! 


Me and my family went to Walmart to get school supplies, and me and my sister went to the video games section. We went to the Amiibos and I started freaking out. There was two Inkling girl Amiibo on the shelf. My dad let us each get one 


So now my collection is up to two Amiibo: Pikachu and the Inkling Girl ^_^


I already opened Pikachu, and I'm going to open the Inkling Girl. Is there a way to open the box without ruining it?? I like the artwork haha.


----------



## Heyden

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I got the Inkling Girl Amiibo Yesterday!!
> 
> 
> Me and my family went to Walmart to get school supplies, and me and my sister went to the video games section. We went to the Amiibos and I started freaking out. There was two Inkling girl Amiibo on the shelf. My dad let us each get one
> 
> 
> So now my collection is up to two Amiibo: Pikachu and the Inkling Girl ^_^
> 
> 
> I already opened Pikachu, and I'm going to open the Inkling Girl. Is there a way to open the box without ruining it?? I like the artwork haha.



you can the bottom of the box out and pull the amiibo out, I did that haha


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Haydenn said:


> you can the bottom of the box out and pull the amiibo out, I did that haha



Oh, okay!! Good idea!! Thanks!~ ^-^


----------



## lars708

Haydenn said:


> you can the bottom of the box out and pull the amiibo out, I did that haha



I do that too with all my amiibo! I even put some rare ones back in the box so it looks like they are new hahah!


----------



## Applelicious

My Charizard amiibo just came in the mail couple of days ago haven't been able to post it up cause I've been busy organizing the stuff around my home.

Also I was lucky enough to pre-order Dr.Mario from Target he is still available to pre-order if any one wants him so hopefully I be able to get him next week and hope nothing happens till then c.c..



Spoiler


----------



## Coach

I pre-ordered Silver Mario, does anybody know if it's treated as normal Mario or as a separate character? Like, for example, would it give the Mario Mii costume in Mario kart 8 or would it not work?


----------



## JCnator

Coach said:


> I pre-ordered Silver Mario, does anybody know if it's treated as normal Mario or as a separate character? Like, for example, would it give the Mario Mii costume in Mario kart 8 or would it not work?



Of course, Silver Mario is treated as Mario in most games. The only exception being Mario Party 10 giving you a token that turns your Mario amiibo into silver, along with Super Mario Maker. The same applies to Gold Mario as well.


----------



## Cam1

Coach said:


> I pre-ordered Silver Mario, does anybody know if it's treated as normal Mario or as a separate character? Like, for example, would it give the Mario Mii costume in Mario kart 8 or would it not work?



It functions just like Mario. Dr. Mario would also unlock the Mario Kart 8 costume for regular Mario I believe


----------



## Coach

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Of course, Silver Mario is treated as Mario in most games. The only exception being Mario Party 10 giving you a token that turns your Mario amiibo into silver, along with Super Mario Maker. The same applies to Gold Mario as well.





Cam said:


> It functions just like Mario. Dr. Mario would also unlock the Mario Kart 8 costume for regular Mario I believe



Thank you both for the answers! It makes me feel a lot better knowing that it has a lot more function than I thought it did at first!


----------



## Heyden

Australia is swimming in amiibos now lmfao. My Kmart has already put the Mario Party amiibo, Pikachu and Donkey Kong on clearance for $10 AUD


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Australia is swimming in amiibos now lmfao. My Kmart has already put the Mario Party amiibo, Pikachu and Donkey Kong on clearance for $10 AUD



Wtf

I was at kmart like 2 days ago and they didn't even have any LOL

They probably moved them because I was there like a week ago and they had 474847748 but I just couldn't be bothered looking for them coz they weren't in their usual spot. But if they're cheap I might go get some cheaper ones.


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> I have preordered a Shovel Knight amiibo.




Really??  You mean you haven't pre-ordered 5 of them, not even 3 of them, not even *2* of them??!


Who are you and what have you done with Jason Burrows D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My friend was telling me about this Smash tournament where to compete, you had to bring your amiibo. The amiibo you trained fights someone else's trained amiibo. The huge catch is, if your amiibo loses the battle, you have to turn your amiibo over and it gets destroyed. They had like a wheel with different ways to destroy amiibo on it. My friend said one guy brought in his Villager amiibo that he spent $50 getting and he lost and it was destroyed. 

It sounds awful, but at the same time... Kind of hilarious.


----------



## Midoriya

ShinyYoshi said:


> My friend was telling me about this Smash tournament where to compete, you had to bring your amiibo. The amiibo you trained fights someone else's trained amiibo. The huge catch is, if your amiibo loses the battle, you have to turn your amiibo over and it gets destroyed. They had like a wheel with different ways to destroy amiibo on it. My friend said one guy brought in his Villager amiibo that he spent $50 getting and he lost and it was destroyed.
> 
> It sounds awful, but at the same time... Kind of hilarious.




LOL...

Person1: "Aww no!  My Fox Amiibo lost!"

Person2: "Send him to THE LAVA CAULDRON!"

Person1: D: NooooOOO!!


Now that I think about it I do find that hilarious.  :')


----------



## matt

My local GAME store currently has the following in stock:
King dedede
Ness
Dark pit
Rosalina 
Pac man
Bowser
Charizard
And the usuals...toad, Mario, pikachu,  wario etc


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just pre-ordered the Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash amiibo Bundle.


----------



## Klave

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just pre-ordered the Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash amiibo Bundle.



Where from? Nowhere has put it up yet.
Unless you're talking about in-store ?5 deposit at GAME. But I wouldn't do that since they charge the maximum price for everything instore. (e.g. Mario Kart 8 for ?50/~$75)


----------



## matt

Klave said:


> Where from? Nowhere has put it up yet.
> Unless you're talking about in-store ?5 deposit at GAME. But I wouldn't do that since they charge the maximum price for everything instore. (e.g. Mario Kart 8 for ?50/~$75)



You might need to wait before jasonburrows announces the preorder location,
Just in case he needs to preorder a few more (for collection purposes...) Before preorder allocation is reached


----------



## JasonBurrows

I can confirm that the Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash amiibo bundle is available at GameSeek.co.uk.
http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesgqnnhs4nxw/


----------



## Klave

Oh right, thanks! That price is quite nice but Gameseek take money on order and I don't have enough in my account to buy it haha. Hopefully Amazon can put it up or Nintendo UK can have something nice bundled with it. If it doesn't then I'll just go someplace else and hopefully be able to get it for around ?31-?32 like I did with my preorder of Happy Home Designer.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just preordered my second Shovel Knight amiibo. 

That is 26 amiibo on pre-order right now. XD


----------



## lars708

Does anybody know if Dr. Mario has his own Yoshi costume in Yoshi's Woolly World? I am really curious...


----------



## Jake

lars708 said:


> Does anybody know if Dr. Mario has his own Yoshi costume in Yoshi's Woolly World? I am really curious...



Yes he does

I'll find a pic hold on






Shows Dr. Mario at 1:01. Shows duck hunt at 1:11 if you're interested, too


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Does anybody know if Dr. Mario has his own Yoshi costume in Yoshi's Woolly World? I am really curious...


Dr. Mario certainly does have his own costume.



Spoiler









Just a friendly reminder to everyone. I happen to own two Dr. Mario amiibo and I have two Duck Hunt Duo amiibo on preorder.


----------



## Lancelot

I walked into GAME and they had a Rosalina amiibro so I bought it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -






There was another row above that had Zss and Shiek and Dr Mario etc.


----------



## matt

Say hello to my newest amiibo
I'm in the UK btw not Australia


----------



## lars708

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I walked into GAME and they had a Rosalina amiibro so I bought it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was another row above that had Zss and Shiek and Dr Mario etc.



They have King Dedede!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aww... I will never get him T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Yes he does
> 
> I'll find a pic hold on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows Dr. Mario at 1:01. Shows duck hunt at 1:11 if you're interested, too



I certainly did not expect Dr. Mario to have his own costume! Ahh i should get the game but if i do, i will not have enough money to take my pre-ordered amiibo :3


----------



## bloomwaker

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I walked into GAME and they had a Rosalina amiibro so I bought it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was another row above that had Zss and Shiek and Dr Mario etc.


Never in my life do I see such variety in one store. Some day...


----------



## Klave

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I walked into GAME and they had a Rosalina amiibro so I bought it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was another row above that had Zss and Shiek and Dr Mario etc.



Aww you paid ?15, GAME are still charging over RRP. Nice store though, I wish mine was like that. They have amiibo in a little corner on the floor haha.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just preordered my third Shovel Knight amiibo... because... why not.


----------



## Lancelot

dapperlace said:


> Never in my life do I see such variety in one store. Some day...



Its been like this for about 2 weeks and idk whats going on ;u;


----------



## bloomwaker

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Its been like this for about 2 weeks and idk whats going on ;u;



I live in a densely packed area in Southern California. Almost nothing's in stock here. I usually import.


----------



## Flop

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I walked into GAME and they had a Rosalina amiibro so I bought it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was another row above that had Zss and Shiek and Dr Mario etc.


What the actual hell why does GAME always have everything.  Jeez, NoA is killing us, man.


----------



## Midoriya

Flop said:


> What the actual hell why does GAME always have everything.  Jeez, NoA is killing us, man.




I know right.... GAME is way better about distributing Amiibo than Gamestop


----------



## JCnator

Yeah. In America, we don't seem to have a lot of shelf space for stocking amiibo unlike pretty much elsewhere, outside of Wal-Mart and Toys"R"Us. Also, it's the region where Nintendo sells the most amiibo by a wide margin.

Speaking of which, I finally got an actual Toad, a slightly derpy Marth (thanks to one of his eyes being slightly displaced) and Ike. This makes my total up to 25, and 28 thanks to the Retro pack from EBGames. I'm honestly surprised I managed to get this many amiibo so far.


----------



## Midoriya

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Yeah. In America, we don't seem to have a lot of shelf space for stocking amiibo unlike pretty much elsewhere, outside of Wal-Mart and Toys"R"Us. Also, it's the region where Nintendo sells the most amiibo by a wide margin.
> 
> Speaking of which, I finally got an actual Toad, a slightly derpy Marth (thanks to one of his eyes being slightly displaced) and Ike. This makes my total up to 25, and 28 thanks to the Retro pack from EBGames. I'm honestly surprised I managed to get this many amiibo so far.





Darn.  I still have a ways to go.  I only have a lousy 11 Amiibo, XD...


----------



## Cam1

I have 6...


----------



## Midoriya

Cam said:


> I have 6...




Don't feel bad, for the longest time I only had 2....


----------



## Lancelot

I have three but idc cause I dont want all of them and I just pick ones I like and then pick the rarest one out of those


----------



## Midoriya

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I have three but idc cause I dont want all of them and I just pick ones I like and then pick the rarest one out of those



That's probably a good idea... Most of the newer ones I have are just display and honestly have no idea why I bought them, XD...


----------



## Heyden

Ryu said:


> That's probably a good idea... Most of the newer ones I have are just display and honestly have no idea why I bought them, XD...



same, all of mine are impulse buys oops


----------



## Cress

Sheik was my only impulse buy because that was during our dry season of not getting anything new. Every other character I've bought I actually like.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> same, all of mine are impulse buys oops



Same I have like 50 and the only non impulse buys were villager, pikachu, SM yoshi, jigglypuff and toon link (and mewtwo when it releases)

And I will probably impulse buy duck hunt and game and watch fml


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is a picture of the European box art for the Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash amiibo bundle.


Spoiler









I have preordered two copies of this amiibo bundle.


----------



## Midoriya

Aww, look at Chibi-Robo!  He's so cute!


----------



## bloomwaker

Chibi Robo is definitely one I'm looking forward to. Hopefully I get a shot at the bundle. ;;


----------



## matt

I have never played a chibi robot game.


----------



## lars708

matt said:


> I have never played a chibi robot game.



I guess they all are quite hard to find too... I thought that there was one Chibi Robo game for the Gamecube that was released here in Europe but i never actually have seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I know this is not real and all until Nintendo and Playtonic Games confirm stuff like this, but wouldn't this be something really awesome?


----------



## Midoriya

JasonBurrows said:


> I know this is not real and all until Nintendo and Playtonic Games confirm stuff like this, but wouldn't this be something really awesome?




I have no idea who those characters are, or what Playtonic Games is.  lol....


----------



## JCnator

A CPSIA certificate has been dropped today, and Mewtwo got two months of production. He doesn't seem to be as rare as less than half of amiibo are at that rate.

Also, I'm bracing for Wave 5b in September 11th, the same time Super Mario Maker officially launches. And I haven't placed any preorder on them yet.

If I place an online order on my Canadian Wal-Mart, I'll try to scoop up Ganondorf, Olimar and 30th Anniversary Mario Classic first. I'll also add Dr. Mario and/or Zero Suit Samus just in case one or two of them is already gone by the time I come back at 5PM EDT. If I settle for Best Buy, I'll replace Dr. Mario with Pac-Man, since the former is a Wal-Mart exclusive in Canada. I'd still prioritize Wal-Mart over Best Buy, since Pac-Man is supposedly more common than Dr. Mario, who also is apparently easy to claim when he was first launched outside of North America.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Australia is swimming in amiibos now lmfao. My Kmart has already put the Mario Party amiibo, Pikachu and Donkey Kong on clearance for $10 AUD



I was at kmart today and they were all $15 #dictatorship
The only one I would want to get at $10 would be Kirby tho


Eb games also lists a box of 42 AC amiibo card packs for $207.90. I would've considered buying one but I did the math and you don't actually save anything buying a whole box, and it's the same as if you were to buy 42 packs so w/e

https://www.ebgames.com.au/3ds-2122...rds---Series-1---Box-of-42-Packs-Nintendo-3DS


----------



## matt

My local GAMEstore currently have sonic and shulk amiibo in stock
Along with the usual toad, bowser, mario, ness, palutena, rosalina, Kirby, jugglypuff, king dedede,wario etc
Surprised there's no villager. Argos seem to have restocked completely with villager


----------



## lars708

matt said:


> My local GAMEstore currently have sonic and shulk amiibo in stock
> Along with the usual toad, bowser, mario, ness, palutena, rosalina, Kirby, jugglypuff, king dedede,wario etc
> Surprised there's no villager. Argos seem to have restocked completely with villager



Oh my god, King Dedede T-T


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Trying to decide which wave 6 amiibo to get... any suggestions/predictions?


----------



## matt

The Hidden Owl said:


> Trying to decide which wave 6 amiibo to get... any suggestions/predictions?



What do you have available to you? Or are you just picking any 6


----------



## JCnator

Well, I think that Wave 6 amiibo refers to the six upcoming Smash amiibo, which are:

- Mr. Game & Watch
- R.O.B.
- Duck Hunt (Duck Hunt Dog in Europe)
- Mii Brawler
- Mii Swordfighter
- Mii Gunner

If you live in America, the first three are in a bundle, while the last three are in a separate bundle. Elsewhere, they're sold individually. Deciding on which amiibo to choose from will depend on how you like their look. Their functionality as of now is restricted to the likes of Little Mac.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm pretty sure I'd get that first bundle, but not the Mii bundle.  Miis as Amiibos just doesn't appeal to me and seems kind of ironic if you think about it, XD


----------



## Jake

I really want the retro bundle but I doubt it's coming to Australia since that wave releases in roughly 3 weeks. I guess I'll just get duck hunt, and maybe game and watch


----------



## Midoriya

I am wondering how Mr. Game and Watch looks like as an Amiibo since he is flat in all the games he stars in as well as Smash Brothers..... hmm....


----------



## Jake

Ryu said:


> I am wondering how Mr. Game and Watch looks like as an Amiibo since he is flat in all the games he stars in as well as Smash Brothers..... hmm....



He looks like this







He also comes with 5(?) different poses that can be switched out


----------



## Midoriya

Jake. said:


> He looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also comes with 5(?) different poses that can be switched out





Oh, okay.  So he's not _completely_ flat.  I think that'd be a tad bit hard to do for the people who make the Amiibos... XD


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am seriously looking forward to receiving my five Mr. Game & Watch amiibo in less than three weeks.


----------



## Applelicious

Just bought my first ever Rosalina & Luma from Ebay I am so excited can not wait for it to come in the mail x3. I bought her for like 20 bucks and free shipping xd..


----------



## Raffy

Does anyone know where I can pre order the new amiibo c: 

I really want the Olimar amiibo but I won't be able to pick it up until the day after and idk if I would be able to get it.


----------



## Bowie

I have way too many now. I am such a hypocrite.


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> He looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also comes with 5(?) different poses that can be switched out



He actually has 3 extra different poses to switch from, a huge electronics store aleady have the amiibo in stock. But they have to wait until september 25th before they could be sold.


----------



## Javocado

Can't wait to get a BJ at Toys R Us this coming Friday morning.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> I am seriously looking forward to receiving my five Mr. Game & Watch amiibo in less than three weeks.



why do you keep exclaiming it like youre proud


----------



## Klave

Jason is proud of his 5 Mr Game & Watch amiibo, and he is either oblivious or doesn't care what other people think. 

I have Rosalina & Luma now, woohoo~
Still unsure about getting ROB; I'd prefer the Splatoon amiibo tbh. I really like the Squid but there are no three-packs here and he's only available in a bundle. ;-;


----------



## JCnator

For those wondering which Wave 5b amiibo they should prioritize to get in America, I'll be telling you which are most likely to be gone first. I cannot guarantee that it'll happen exactly like what I said, but it's just an idea based on how scarce they are elsewhere. I do have to mention that these amiibo have longer production time compared to the previous wave, so it's going to take a long while for these to go out of stock. I checked reddit's obtainability chart and so far, Europeans didn't have trouble finding all of them in stores.

Ganondorf seemed to be the most scarce amiibo out of the bunch, yet you might be able to find him elsewhere eventually, should you fail to get him in the first days.

You might also want to get Olimar first as well, even though he's somehow easier to produce than Ganondorf. The fact that he starred in a very few games didn't prevented him to be still easy to find in Europe at least.

I'm incredibly surprised that Zero Suit Samus is a bit more common than I initially thought, even moreso than Ganondorf. In Japan, she seems to be hovering around uncommon and semi-rare. If you already have Samus amiibo from Wave 1, there's no point in collecting her Zero Suit form unless you happen to love the character that much and/or being a hardcore collector.

Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr. will be relatively easy to acquire despite being a store exclusive. Heck, that exclusivity might even give you even more time to collect these guys rather than hopping from one store to another if your luck ran out. They're also relatively simple to produce and are from Super Mario franchise, so it helps them being more common. Though, I don't know if Bowser Jr. will be also up online as well. If he doesn't, I'll be forced to import him from elsewhere.


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> For those wondering which Wave 5b amiibo they should prioritize to get in America, I'll be telling you which are most likely to be gone first. I cannot guarantee that it'll happen exactly like what I said, but it's just an idea based on how scarce they are elsewhere. I do have to mention that these amiibo have longer production time compared to the previous wave, so it's going to take a long while for these to go out of stock. I checked reddit's obtainability chart and so far, Europeans didn't have trouble finding all of them in stores.
> 
> Ganondorf seemed to be the most scarce amiibo out of the bunch, yet you might be able to find him elsewhere eventually, should you fail to get him in the first days.
> 
> You might also want to get Olimar first as well, even though he's somehow easier to produce than Ganondorf. The fact that he starred in a very few games didn't prevented him to be still easy to find in Europe at least.
> 
> I'm incredibly surprised that Zero Suit Samus is a bit more common than I initially thought, even moreso than Ganondorf. In Japan, she seems to be hovering around uncommon and semi-rare. If you already have Samus amiibo from Wave 1, there's no point in collecting her Zero Suit form unless you happen to love the character that much and/or being a hardcore collector.
> 
> Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr. will be relatively easy to acquire despite being a store exclusive. Heck, that exclusivity might even give you even more time to collect these guys rather than hopping from one store to another if your luck ran out. They're also relatively simple to produce and are from Super Mario franchise, so it helps them being more common. Though, I don't know if Bowser Jr. will be also up online as well. If he doesn't, I'll be forced to import him from elsewhere.



Palutena was the most scarce amiibo in The Netherlands though, i had to buy her from a friend which stopped collecting amiibo. I had no problems with the rest of the wave though, all of them were available for quite some time while. Except for Dark Pit, he always was stocked in limited numbers. Ranging from 3 to 5 amiibo per store.


----------



## Javocado

Have a feeling Olimar is the most exclusive while Ganon will actually be the most common (excluding Doc and BJ)


----------



## Android

Last time I posted here I had about 10-12 amiibo. Well, I went a bit crazy and got almost all of the Smash amiibo. Instead of posting which one's I've got, these are the bunch that I'm missing: Little Mac, Captain Falcon, Shulk, Meta Knight, Robin, Lucina, and Greninja. I'm also going to try getting ZSS, Ganondorf, Olimar, and Bowser Jr. on Friday, hopefully they don't run out as quickly as wave 4 did, since I don't leave my job until 2, and Mexico's stock is pretty light.

I've been pretty lucky so far, as I've gotten all of my amiibo for MSRP, and I've never had to camp out. My dad brought me a couple of unicorns from Canada, and I've been able to snag a couple of them through the online Target restocks, including Marth, WFT, and Pit. Just last week my mom found a Dark Pit in Best Buy the day they were restocked. Yes, I've been incredibly lucky, so hopefully my luck doesn't run out this week :^/


----------



## JCnator

Seems like to be a slow news day today, but here's another CPSIA update that pretty much indicates the upcoming fifth restock of the Link amiibo, just in case you haven't gotten him.

Curiously, I got the very same amiibo as the last year's Christmas gift for my sibling, yet I still don't technically own him outside Toon Link so far. If I can't get enough amiibo I truly wanted, I suppose I might as well grab him along the way to take advantage of free shipping.


----------



## JasonBurrows

My 97th amiibo has been delivered today and it is the 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours amiibo.
I am just waiting for my 98th amiibo which will be delivered tomorrow according to this staff member at GAME.co.uk that I know.

Of course my 98th amiibo is another 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours amiibo.


----------



## Javocado

Yee-haw amiibo day is tomorrow can't wait


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:


> Yee-haw amiibo day is tomorrow can't wait


What amiibo are the exclusives tomorrow Javocado?


----------



## Applelicious

Only few more days before I get my Rosalina and Dr Mario amiibo that I order. Also I know its gonna be hard, but I hope this weekend I be able to snag a Zero Suit Samus amiibo. But with my luck I will probably have to order them online lol.

I just hope at least Ganondorf will be available to get and hope he be the common one from this wave like Pac-Man was in the last one XD.


----------



## lars708

Does anyone here actually know why Europe is the only region where the Splatoon three-pack is NOT available? As in, it never was released nor announced? It makes no sense but maybe there is a legit reason for it, idk.


----------



## Jake

lars708 said:


> Does anyone here actually know why Europe is the only region where the Splatoon three-pack is NOT available? As in, it never was released nor announced? It makes no sense but maybe there is a legit reason for it, idk.



Most likey sales reasons, just like how the retro 3 pack is NA exclusive


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> What amiibo are the exclusives tomorrow Javocado?



Bowser JR. is a Toys R Us exclusive and Doctor Mario is a Target exclusive.


----------



## JCnator

Javocado said:


> Bowser JR. is a Toys R Us exclusive and Doctor Mario is a Target exclusive.



Or for Canadians, Dr. Mario and 8-bit Mario Modern Color is a Wal-Mart exclusive. Bowser Jr. is also exclusive to Toys R Us here.


----------



## matt

My latest amiibo


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now received my 98th amiibo. The second 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I love living in a small town sometimes. I pulled up to Gamestop at 9:50am (they open at 10 here) and there was a line of like 5 people. I know if I showed up at that time in my hometown, which is huge, there would be tons more people. They let us in at 10 am and I was like 7th in line. They only had 6 of each amiibo and I missed out on ZSS since everyone before me bought one. But I did get an Olimar and Ganondorf


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I managed to grab all I needed... I got Ganondorf, Olimar, Dr. Mario, and Zero Suit Samus. I thought that Dr.Mario would be kinda hard to get, until I saw this at our other target:



Spoiler: lol







And then I turn the corner...



Spoiler: I guess they stocked well this wave?...



sorry for the crappy photo


----------



## Applelicious

My Rosalina and Luma amiibo figure came in the maill today I am so happy and excited that it came been dying to get her for a long time now. I am just waiting for my Dr. Mario amiibo figure to come in the maill this week x.x..



Spoiler












@  The Hidden Owl

Wow that's crazy lol the only amiibo I really want from this wave will be Zero Suit Samus cause she is one of my main characters I use in smash so she is the only amiibo figure I really want from this wave c.c.. Even though I want to finish collecting all the amiibo, but I really need her badly x.x..


----------



## Javocado

yee-haaaaaawwww


----------



## JCnator

I did placed at least one order on Wal-Mart for 8-bit Mario, Ganondorf, Olimar and Dr. Mario. But here comes the caveat, because there was a lot of people flocking there at that moment:

The first time I attempted, it did display an error message on my mobile with something like "invalid token". I attempted again and failed because the classic 8-bit Mario is out of stock. I retried again and replaced it with Modern 8-bit Mario this time around and it displayed the same error message from the very first attempt. I was disappointed to hear that happening, thinking I screwed up hard. And then, there's two emails that came on my spam folder, both of which had that "invalid token" error message.
Both of these orders are apparently being prepared and I can't seem to cancel them out. Keep in mind that my Wal-Mart applied the one copy of an amiibo per customer rule since Wave 4, but aren't necessarily enforced to any of the amiibo I've currently ordered for some odd reason.

The most logical course of action is that they'd ship only merge both of my orders and get rid of the duplicates. I'm fine with that. It's what I asked for.
The most likely course of action is that they'll ship one of my orders and then cancel the other one. I would lose either the retro or modern 8-bit Mario amiibo. But hey, it won't cost me too much money.
The most insane option would be for them to ship both of my orders without compromise, which will leave me with an extra Olimar, Ganondorf and Dr. Mario that I could potentially use for trading. I've spent quite a lot of dough there, so why not? Given that the retro 8-bit Mario is apparently becoming a rare amiibo early on, I'd figured out that I could also use it to trade for an unicorn amiibo that I'd like to get, such as Ness.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> yee-haaaaaawwww



i want bowser jr

-cries with my 9 other rare amiibo-


----------



## Cam1

Snagged Ganon off Amazon. He and my Doctor Mario from Target should be here soon. Scoping out for BJ tho


----------



## The Hidden Owl

The Hidden Owl said:


> None. So far they looks really useless and a waste of money.



ahahahahhahaaha almost a year later and i have 9 xDDD


----------



## Jake

Cam said:


> Scoping out for BJ tho


ppl really need to stop abbreviating bowser jr as BJ........


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahahahahhahaaha almost a year later and i have 9 xDDD



Yeeaaah, I said I probably wouldn't get any either and I have 10 now


----------



## Raffy

I got my ZSS and Olimar amiibo today c: 

I already opened them and they are beautiful.


----------



## Cam1

ShinyYoshi said:


> Yeeaaah, I said I probably wouldn't get any either and I have 10 now



Same, but I only have 8


----------



## JCnator

Here comes a rather hefty CPSIA update. Check the list below to find which amiibo will have a restock soon.

- Every Yarn Yoshi but the Mega one
- Mario and Yoshi from Super Mario Series
- Both Classic and Modern 8-bit Mario amiibo
- Tom Nook
- Marth
- Little Mac
- Fox
- Shulk
- Greninja
- Dark Pit
- Ganondorf
- R.O.B., Mr. Game & Watch, Duck Hunt


Hoo boy. I'll be trying harder to get Shulk this time around! Where's Lucina, Robin and Wario again?


----------



## DaCoSim

Javocado said:


> yee-haaaaaawwww



Ugggghhhhhh.... Going to try and get bj tomorrow. I picked up olimar, 0suitSam, and a charizard tonight at gs. Also gonna hit target for dr.M as well tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

This puts our count at 33. Hopefully it'll be 35 tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lars708

It is quite odd to see that people are all happy with their "new" amiibo, while i got those about 3 months ago xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

My Dad has put up some shelves for me to put my amiibo collection on.
I could only fit 28 of them on my shelves for now though. I will be buying some more wood for shelves at some point in the future.
But here is a picture of my amiibo on the shelves.

My Dad also drew AND painted the Legend of Zelda characters on the wall.



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

lars708 said:


> It is quite odd to see that people are all happy with their "new" amiibo, while i got those about 3 months ago xD



Oh yeah i feel ya I was so hyped when I got my Dedede back in February if you know what I mean heh heh



JasonBurrows said:


> My Dad has put up some shelves for me to put my amiibo collection on.
> I could only fit 28 of them on my shelves for now though. I will be buying some more wood for shelves at some point in the future.
> But here is a picture of my amiibo on the shelves.
> 
> My Dad also drew AND painted the Legend of Zelda characters on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I wish I had a dad




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here comes a rather hefty CPSIA update. Check the list below to find which amiibo will have a restock soon.
> 
> - Every Yarn Yoshi but the Mega one
> - Mario and Yoshi from Super Mario Series
> - Both Classic and Modern 8-bit Mario amiibo
> - Tom Nook
> - Marth
> - Little Mac
> - Fox
> - Shulk
> - Greninja
> - Dark Pit
> - Ganondorf
> - R.O.B., Mr. Game & Watch, Duck Hunt
> 
> 
> Hoo boy. I'll be trying harder to get Shulk this time around! Where's Lucina, Robin and Wario again?



No Samus surprise surprise
#BringBackSamus




Jake. said:


> ppl really need to stop abbreviating bowser jr as BJ........



hey i waited in the hot blistering sun yesterday morning and it was all worth it when i was rewarded with a BJ


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here comes a rather hefty CPSIA update. Check the list below to find which amiibo will have a restock soon.
> 
> - Tom Nook



He's not even out yet and he's getting a restock. .-.
And Robin and Lucina restock yes please. I already have Robin, but he was WAAAAAY to difficult to get. And I need the Awakening waifu to go with the Awakening husbando.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Yesterday my mom went to Toys R Us at 9:00. There were around 75 people there for Mario Maker and the Amiibo. She got as many Amiibo as she could for my sister and my friends birthdays. She got two Ganondorfs, three Bowser Jr. And an Olimar. The Olimar ended up being an extra, and I asked for it. I may be getting Olimar o3o


----------



## Applelicious

Today was an exciting day for me cause I got Olimar and  Ganondorf. The first store I went to was Target to see if they had any of the new waves available and by god they sure did had a huge amount of Dr. Mario amiibo's there. There wasn't any need to get doubles of him since I had already order him online.

The next two store I went to was GameStop and Walmart the GameStop I went had one Olimar left I was lucky enough to snag one and the Walmart I went to had one Ganondorf left and I was lucky enough to snag one as well  XD. So today was a good day for amiibo hunting lol..

This is the Target I went to that had a huge stock of Dr. Mario amiibo's x.x..



Spoiler











And these are my amiibo's that I got today.



Spoiler


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Oh yeah i feel ya I was so hyped when I got my Dedede back in February if you know what i mean



OMG oops, i do xD But i am talking about that it is odd that they get released so late, they sre considered as a "new amiibo wave" while i am hyped for Duck Hunt Duo to be delivered within two weeks already


----------



## Cam1

I picked up Bowser Jr today, my TRU still had like 20, plus some in the back. Since there was a sale, I also grabbed Peach and Toad. Was gonna nab Shiek since they had a lot of her last time, but they were all gone :/


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He's not even out yet and he's getting a restock. .-.
> And Robin and Lucina restock yes please. I already have Robin, but he was WAAAAAY to difficult to get. And I need the Awakening waifu to go with the Awakening husbando.




LOL


"Hey guys, Tom Nook will be coming out as an Amiibo in a couple months!"

"Hello everyone, Tom Nook hasn't come out yet, but we're restocking it!!!111!! YAY!"


XD...


----------



## bloomwaker

Got my Chibi Robo bundle pre-order in, and changed my Yoshi's Wooly World pre-order to the one that includes the amiibo. Nintendo just doesn't want me to hang on to my money. </3


----------



## lars708

I just made this list for someone in my ask Nintendo questions thread. I thought that it might come in handy for someone here too. I forgot about Shovel Knight because he is not listed on the Dutch website of Nintendo (yet). But the ones who are interested in him are probably already aware of the data.

List of released and announced (Nintendo) amiibo by date (and number).

Wave 1: (November 28th 2014)

- Mario
- Peach
- Yoshi
- Donkey Kong
- Link
- Fox
- Samus
- Wii Fit-Trainer
- Villager
- Pikachu
- Kirby
- Marth

Wave 2: (December 19th 2014) 

- Luigi 
- Diddy Kong
- Zelda
- Little Mac
- Pit
- Captain Falcon

Wave 3: (January 23rd 2015)

- Lucario
- Rosalina
- Bowser
- Toon Link
- Sheik
- Ike

Wave 4: (February 20th 2015)

- Meta Knight
- King Dedede
- Shulk
- Sonic
- Mega Man

Super Mario Bros. wave 1: (March 20th 2015)

- Mario
- Luigi
- Peach 
- Yoshi
- Bowser
- Toad

Wave 5: (April 24th 2015)

- Wario
- Charizard
- Lucina
- Robin
- Ness
- PAC-MAN

Wave 6: (May 29th 2015)

- Greninja
- Jigglypuff

Splatoon wave 1 (May 29th 2015)

- Inkling-girl
- Inkling-boy
- Inkling-squid

Yoshi's Woolly World wave 1: (June 26th 2015)

- Pink woolly Yoshi
- Green woolly Yoshi
- Light-blue woolly Yoshi

Wave 7: (June 26th 2015)

- Ganondorf
- Zero Suit Samus
- Palutena
- Dark Pit

Wave 8: (July 17th 2015)

- Bowser Jr.
- Dr. Mario
- Olimar

Mario 30th Anniversary wave 1: (September 11th 2015)

- Mario (classic colours)

Wave 9: (September 25th 2015)

- Mii fighter
- Mii swordfighter
- Mii gunner
- Mr. Game & Watch
- Duck Hunt-duo
- R.O.B.

Animal Crossing amiibo-cards wave 1 (October 2nd 2015)

Mario 30th Anniversary wave 2: (October 23rd 2015)

- Mario (modern colours)

Wave 10: (October 23rd 2015)

- Mewtwo

Chibi-Robo wave 1: (November 6th 2015)

- Chibi Robo

Wave 11: (November 20th 2015)

- Falco

Yoshi's Woolly World wave 2: (November 27th 2015)

- Woolly Mega-Yoshi

Animal Crossing wave 1: (Holiday 2015)

- Isabelle
- K.K.
- Mabel
- Tom Nook
- Digby
- Lottie
- Reese
- Cyrus


----------



## Applelicious

Just recive my Dr. Mario amiibo in the mail today i'm very happy I got him  now I just need to wait for the retro 3 pack to come out already. Also my next two amiibo's that I really wanna get is Zero Suit Samus and Baby Bowser c.c... Guess I have to purchase them online cause finding them in stores is gonna be impossible by now.

I just can't wait to be done collecting amiibo's cause I am really looking forward to start collecting Lego Dimension since I am a big Lego fan and all. Also by any chance does any one know if Falco will be a store exclusive in North America and if so which store will he be exclusive for.





Spoiler


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Wave 3: (January 23th 2015)
> 
> - Lucario
> - Rosalina
> - Bowser
> - Toon Link
> - Sheik
> - Ike


January 23th? I did not know that January had a 23th day... XD


----------



## Midoriya

Thanks for the list, lars!


----------



## Cam1

Applelicious said:


> Just recive my Dr. Mario amiibo in the mail today i'm very happy I got him  now I just need to wait for the retro 3 pack to come out already. Also my next two amiibo's that I really wanna get is Zero Suit Samus and Baby Bowser c.c... Guess I have to purchase them online cause finding them in stores is gonna be impossible by now.
> 
> I just can't wait to be done collecting amiibo's cause I am really looking forward to start collecting Lego Dimension since I am a big Lego fan and all. Also by any chance does any one know if Falco will be a store exclusive in North America and if so which store will he be exclusive for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Actually, check TRU! I went in the other day and they still had 20 Bowser Jr Amiibo left, plus some in the back, and this was three days after release!


----------



## JCnator

Remember that I said I left 2 orders from Wal-Mart, including the one that popped up by accident? Well, they're all shipped now. I'm surprised they didn't canceled any of them, let alone modified my orders, considering they have history of limiting one amiibo per customer.

Now, I'm wondering what I'm going to do with an excess of one Olimar, one Dr. Mario and one Ganondorf, along with SM Bowser who's still unopened. Hmm...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> January 23th? I did not know that January had a 23th day... XD




Lol.... That is so dumb of me, i was being busy with a lot of things at once so yeah xD


----------



## Cam1

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Remember that I said I left 2 orders from Wal-Mart, including the one that popped up by accident? Well, they're all shipped now. I'm surprised they didn't canceled any of them, let alone modified my orders, considering they have history of limiting one amiibo per customer.
> 
> Now, I'm wondering what I'm going to do with an excess of one Olimar, one Dr. Mario and one Ganondorf, along with SM Bowser who's still unopened. Hmm...



You could use them for trade bait or give them away?


----------



## JCnator

Cam said:


> You could use them for trade bait or give them away?



Yeah. I might be using them as trade baits, since I don't know anyone in my town who would be interested in those things. Not sure where I'll do that, but there seems to have one place in reddit I could trade them.

Based on the USA amiibo obtainability chart, sounds like I should try trading my Ganondorf for Wario, then Olimar or Dr. Mario for Bowser Jr. (since I'm nowhere near to any Toys R Us). Whatever amiibo remains after doing these two trades might be used to get either Link, Pac-Man, Jigglypuff or Charizard.


----------



## JasonBurrows

It's Happening!!!! 

Dear Jason.

*SHOPTO DELIVERY NOTICE*
Your Order has been packed and will be dispatched with the next ROYAL MAIL collection.

ShopTo Delivery Number SDN194841 & Order Number SOR196677

*Tracking Information*
This order has been sent using ROYAL MAIL
Your Package Tracking Number is: FIRST CLASS

Order: amiibo Smash Mii Brawler: ?14.41

*This is only order #1 of #16 of course...*


----------



## Chris

My newest addition.


----------



## Applelicious

Awesome amiibo you got there Tina. I got one as well I was lucky enough to snag her while she was available still at Target. Are you gonna get the retro 3 pack when it comes out as well ?..

I am excited to be able to pick up my retro pack though in a couple of days  x3.


----------



## JCnator

Alright, I just got 8 amiibo that I ordered. 3 of which are duplicate because of my mistake caused by some error message while trying to order online with my mobile.

I've noticed that nearly half of the boxes were either very slightly damaged or had the upper part of cardboard bent forward. Thankfully, these boxes didn't damaged their amiibo and I'm an OOB (Out of box) collector. I've also gotten at least 3 boxes that aren't visibly damaged for my trade baits.

Now to figure out on how should I manage my trade baits. Canada Post shipping for one amiibo is so expensive I'd rather send at least two of them at once rather than individually.


----------



## Chris

Applelicious said:


> Awesome amiibo you got there Tina. I got one as well I was lucky enough to snag her while she was available still at Target. Are you gonna get the retro 3 pack when it comes out as well ?..
> 
> I am excited to be able to pick up my retro pack though in a couple of days  x3.



I'm not actually interested in any of the newer ones. My interest in amiibo has met it's peak until the _Animal Crossing_ ones, I think. I didn't even plan to buy Jigglypuff, but I went to get a key cut for my flatmate and there happened to be a very tiny game shop directly across from it in the shopping centre. They had (Smash) Luigi, (Smash) Peach, (SM) Bowser, ZSS, Ganondorf, Olimar, Doctor Mario, Little Mac, Kirby, King Dedede, and Jigglypuff all at ?9.99 IIRC. Maybe others but those are the ones I noticed. Initially I walked out, got the key done, then walked back into the store to buy Jigglypuff haha. I just couldn't leave it behind.   

Do you have a preorder for the retro pack or are you just hoping to get it on the day? 



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Alright, I just got 8 amiibo that I ordered. 3 of which are duplicate because of my mistake caused by some error message while trying to order online with my mobile.
> 
> I've noticed that nearly half of the boxes were either very slightly damaged or had the upper part of cardboard bent forward. Thankfully, these boxes didn't damaged their amiibo and I'm an OOB (Out of box) collector. I've also gotten at least 3 boxes that aren't visibly damaged for my trade baits..



Which amiibo did you order, and which ones did you get duplicates of? 

Yikes on the condition. I'm the same way. I saw a huge sticker on Jigglypuff and as I left the shop thought, "I'm glad I don't keep these in box anymore!"


----------



## Applelicious

I did have it pre-order lol I am very excited to get though. And understandable that you only gonna get the ones you like. But as for me I have to get them all though since I am a big fan of Nintendo and all XD.. I just can't wait for this amiibo craze to be over cause its hurting my wallet a lot x.x lol..


----------



## Chris

I loved the _idea_ of buying them all, but doing so is frightening! I don't think I can afford that haha. I still have somewhere around 20-30 though I think hehe.


----------



## JCnator

Tina said:


> Which amiibo did you order, and which ones did you get duplicates of?
> 
> Yikes on the condition. I'm the same way. I saw a huge sticker on Jigglypuff and as I left the shop thought, "I'm glad I don't keep these in box anymore!"



I got two Ganondorf, two Olimar, two Dr. Mario, and both variations of 8-bit Mario. They aren't the rarest, save for Classic 8-bit Mario and perhaps Ganondorf.


----------



## Applelicious

Guys I am so excited I just order Zero Suit Samus at Gamestop. If you guys hurry up now you can buy Zero Suit Samus, Gannon and Olimer, and 8 bit Mario for like $ 51.99 Cause they have them in a bundle. Also they have all the new amiibo available for this wave on their site right now to purchase.

I am not sure how long this will last though just wish you can buy 8 bit Mario with out having to buy the bundle to get it.


----------



## Raffy

Tina said:


> My newest addition.



LUCKY!!!

where do you live? are there normally jigglypuffs like at stores or is that a rare find for you????


----------



## lars708

Raffy said:


> LUCKY!!!
> 
> where do you live? are there normally jigglypuffs like at stores or is that a rare find for you????



I can find them easily, i also have a Jigglypuff she's cute!


----------



## Lancelot

I find Jigglypuffs easy too. Im gonna get it after I get Charzard and Greninja


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received my first of three Mii Brawler amiibo today. Today is actually six days early.


----------



## Coach

I got a King Dedede amiibo today! I had actually picked out and bought Ike, but the box quality was pretty bad and the detailing wasn't too great so we swapped it. I'm actually a lot happier with Dedede, they also had Meta Knight so maybe the next time I'll get him!


----------



## JasonBurrows

It does not matter what amiibo it is... But my next amiibo will be INCREDIBLY special as I would have reached a milestone with it. 

Yes... 100 amiibo.


----------



## Chris

Raffy said:


> LUCKY!!!
> 
> where do you live? are there normally jigglypuffs like at stores or is that a rare find for you????



I'm in Scotland. I honestly have no idea, I rarely go into physical game shops. I just moved to a new town two days ago so it was my first going into this particular shop. They had two Jigglypuff on the display. 

After a week trapped in bubblewrap and packed in boxes, I was finally able to free my amiibo today! All made it through the move safely.  





I finally unboxed Rosalina (after eight months!) and Gold Mario! ;o


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> I'm in Scotland. I honestly have no idea, I rarely go into physical game shops. I just moved to a new town two days ago so it was my first going into this particular shop. They had two Jigglypuff on the display.
> 
> After a week trapped in bubblewrap and packed in boxes, I was finally able to free my amiibo today! All made it through the move safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally unboxed Rosalina (after eight months!) and Gold Mario! ;o



you put jigglypuff next to fake jigglypuff y would u do that


----------



## Jacob

Jake. said:


> you put jigglypuff next to fake jigglypuff y would u do that



Ikr, Toon Link is such a wannabe ;(


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> you put jigglypuff next to fake jigglypuff y would u do that



I tried to group them by the franchise they originally came from. Kirby and Jigglypuff are both loners. Now they can be lonely together.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> I'm in Scotland. I honestly have no idea, I rarely go into physical game shops. I just moved to a new town two days ago so it was my first going into this particular shop. They had two Jigglypuff on the display.
> 
> After a week trapped in bubblewrap and packed in boxes, I was finally able to free my amiibo today! All made it through the move safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally unboxed Rosalina (after eight months!) and Gold Mario! ;o



holy jigglypuffs that's one nice collection. and your place looks good


----------



## Klave

That's a pretty awesome collevtion, Tina! Where did you get Gold Mario from? o:
I'm especially jealous of the Splatoon amiibo!

I want to take a picture of all my amiibo now, including the ones I bought for my brothers. My Villager and Marth are still in their boxes though ahhh.


----------



## Chris

Moko said:


> holy jigglypuffs that's one nice collection. and your place looks good



Thank you! 



Klave said:


> That's a pretty awesome collevtion, Tina! Where did you get Gold Mario from? o:
> I'm especially jealous of the Splatoon amiibo!
> 
> I want to take a picture of all my amiibo now, including the ones I bought for my brothers. My Villager and Marth are still in their boxes though ahhh.



Gold Mario was a birthday present from Justin. 

Take a pic and show us! I love seeing photos of people's collections.


----------



## Raffy

y'all are lucky that you can find jigglypuffs really easily ;-;

when i go to best buy or eb games I can only really find Mario, Peach and Luigi.
and then the occasional unicorn that comes in when it restocks. I got Marth from my toys r us like last month.


----------



## JCnator

Raffy said:


> y'all are lucky that you can find jigglypuffs really easily ;-;
> 
> when i go to best buy or eb games I can only really find Mario, Peach and Luigi.
> and then the occasional unicorn that comes in when it restocks. I got Marth from my toys r us like last month.



It mostly depends on where you live. In USA, Jigglypuff is a Target-exclusive and is generally considered as "semi-rare" and even rarer in Europe, so a lot of stores may not have this particular amiibo. You'd have to scour pretty much every store in your country to locate one, unless you get lucky.

Some people didn't bothered searching anywhere in their native country and resorts to either import or pay from scalpers.


----------



## Raffy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It mostly depends on where you live. In USA, Jigglypuff is a Target-exclusive and is generally considered as "semi-rare" and even rarer in Europe, so a lot of stores may not have this particular amiibo. You'd have to scour pretty much every store in your country to locate one, unless you get lucky.
> 
> Some people didn't bothered searching anywhere in their native country and resorts to either import or pay from scalpers.



idk, when the wave5b amiibo came out in the americas, they like sold out really quickly. It came out on a Friday and when I went on Sunday to buy a new SD Card, they were all sold out. 
Almost everywhere I go, Luigi, Peach and Mario seem to be the only ones that want to be in stores.

Canada is problematic :/


----------



## Heyden

https://ebgames.com.au/any/any/any/any/all-promotions?q=Amiibo&availability=onlinestock

lmao
Villager and Ness on clearance


----------



## Cam1

Haydenn said:


> https://ebgames.com.au/any/any/any/any/all-promotions?q=Amiibo&availability=onlinestock
> 
> lmao
> Villager and Ness on clearance


Do they ship to US?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My current collection. Ganon came in the mail today


----------



## Heyden

Cam said:


> Do they ship to US?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My current collection. Ganon came in the mail today
> View attachment 147752



thankfully not
or else we wouldn't have stock lol


----------



## SockHead

just splurged on marth and shulk gonna be here on monday :}


----------



## Cam1

SockHead said:


> just splurged on marth and shulk gonna be here on monday :}



Ayye, congrats! I splurged on Ike and Marth myself haha


----------



## Cress

Haydenn said:


> thankfully not
> or else we wouldn't have stock lol



wow r00d

I might start importing from Australia instead of Japan because of that.
But Australia gets their stock from Japan...
So I guess I'll continue importing from Japan.

Give me Lucina pls Japan I deserve it.


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But Australia gets their stock from Japan...



The only ones we get from japan are pikachu, Kirby, DK, link, Zelda and SSB yoshi (might be forgetting one or two). The rest are Australian boxes (except diddy kong which is NA import)


----------



## SockHead

Cam said:


> Ayye, congrats! I splurged on Ike and Marth myself haha



i really dont want a full collection and tend to go for characters i play as/like. I would totally get Ike because it looks bad ass but idk i dont use him nearly as much as i did in brawl. I run a train with Shulk on 3DS but Wii U doesnt really translate.. :'( Marth I been maining for the past week and saw his price go down so was like why the hell not?


----------



## Cam1

SockHead said:


> i really dont want a full collection and tend to go for characters i play as/like. I would totally get Ike because it looks bad ass but idk i dont use him nearly as much as i did in brawl. I run a train with Shulk on 3DS but Wii U doesnt really translate.. :'( Marth I been maining for the past week and saw his price go down so was like why the hell not?



Im the same way. I get the characters I like. Which is a lot, but no where near a full collection. Ike is a character I use all the time haha


----------



## SockHead

Cam said:


> Im the same way. I get the characters I like. Which is a lot, but no where near a full collection. Ike is a character I use all the time haha



The only other I'm looking forward to is Mewtwo because **** yea Pokemon The First Movie is one of my fav movies lol


----------



## Chris

Went into a GAME shop today and was so impressed by their selection that I just had to get a pic for you guys: 



Spoiler









Can you believe they don't have Peach?


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Went into a GAME shop today and was so impressed by their selection that I just had to get a pic for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe they don't have Peach?



yes i cant believe they dont have jigglypuff tho


----------



## Applelicious

Awesome pic Tina you're So lucky wish NA wasn't so horrible on getting amiibo's makes me want to give you some money so you can get me some few amiibo's  XD..


----------



## Cam1

:0 There is a Robin. Ive never seen one in person


----------



## bloomwaker

Tina said:


> Went into a GAME shop today and was so impressed by their selection that I just had to get a pic for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe they don't have Peach?



Holy crap, that is on point.


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> Went into a GAME shop today and was so impressed by their selection that I just had to get a pic for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe they don't have Peach?



Haha I haven't seen a Samus since nam


----------



## Flop

Tina said:


> Went into a GAME shop today and was so impressed by their selection that I just had to get a pic for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe they don't have Peach?


*While GameStop in U.S. continues to suck ass*


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have pre-ordered my third Chibi-Robo amiibo as of last night.


----------



## Applelicious

Yea GameStop sure is horrible when it comes to amiibo least you can still buy some of the new amiibo from the new wave. I was lucky enough to buy Zero Suit Samus at retail price at Gamestop I only bought her online though cause when I went to GameStop yesterday they only had the common ones avilable.


----------



## matt

My current amiibo collection:
Dr Mario,
inkling boy,
Ness,
Marth,
Villager,
Mario Classic Colours


----------



## Midoriya

Flop said:


> *While GameStop in U.S. continues to suck ass*




Yes, Gamestop sucks for getting Amiibo unfortunately...


----------



## bloomwaker

Just got my order in for the bundle that includes the Bowsyer Skylander/amiibo hybrid. Bowser with armor and a hammer? Yes, please.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> Just got my order in for the bundle that includes the Bowsyer Skylander/amiibo hybrid. Bowser with armor and a hammer? Yes, please.



These are the amiibo you want to get if you want to go for maximum functionality!  I mean both Bowser and Donkey Kong work in MP10 and MK8 AND now you can even use them in Skylanders! :0


----------



## bloomwaker

lars708 said:


> These are the amiibo you want to get if you want to go for maximum functionality!  I mean both Bowser and Donkey Kong work in MP10 and MK8 AND now you can even use them in Skylanders! :0



I may get the Dark Bowser version as well, since that comes with the WiiU version of the game. I'll really need to think about that, though, and this would be later down the line. I really wanted the normal coloring to start. There's just something about Bowser I really like!


----------



## Coach

Tina said:


> Went into a GAME shop today and was so impressed by their selection that I just had to get a pic for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe they don't have Peach?



I wish the GAME near me hadn't closed down! ?14.99, though? I thought they costed like ?11, at least that's what I get them for here.


----------



## JasonBurrows

It is only Tuesday the 22nd of September and I have already had the following amiibo delivered.

R.O.B x1
Mii Brawler x2
Mii Sword Fighter x1
Mii Gunner x1

*By the way... Smallest list EVER... XD*


----------



## Chris

Coach said:


> I wish the GAME near me hadn't closed down! ?14.99, though? I thought they costed like ?11, at least that's what I get them for here.



I've never seen a GAME with that sort of selection before haha. Only this one store. 

And they charge ?14.99 both in-store and on their website.  The Game Centre a five minute walk away has them at ?9.99!


----------



## Midoriya

Tina said:


> I've never seen a GAME with that sort of selection before haha. Only this one store.
> 
> And they charge ?14.99 both in-store and on their website.  The Game Centre a five minute walk away has them at ?9.99!




Well I guess the decision to make there is whether you want to walk an extra five minutes to get it for cheaper... XD...


----------



## Chris

Ryu said:


> Well I guess the decision to make there is whether you want to walk an extra five minutes to get it for cheaper... XD...



Save ?1 for every minute of walking! It's worth it. 
Or 50p if you count the walk back.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He's not even out yet and he's getting a restock. .-.
> And Robin and Lucina restock yes please. I already have Robin, but he was WAAAAAY to difficult to get. And I need the Awakening waifu to go with the Awakening husbando.



#happilymarriedonmyshelf


----------



## Jubaboo

I have Silver Mario, Wario, Charizard, Jigglypuff, Splatoon 3-pack, Olimar, 30th anniversary classic Mario, and Dr. Mario.


----------



## Cress

The Hidden Owl said:


> #happilymarriedonmyshelf



When's the Morgan amiibo coming?


----------



## Midoriya

Tina said:


> Save ?1 for every minute of walking! It's worth it.
> Or 50p if you count the walk back.




Yep, I'd definitely say it was worth it then....


----------



## Applelicious

Hey guys some one have made a leak about an upcoming new dlc for smash bros this may be fake and all, but I sure do hope that its real. Also in the leak it is shown Shovel Knight as a playable character in the game also in the leak is a list of some of the new outfits we be getting for our mii fighters once again.



Here are some of the outfits that they found in the leak. Here's the link if you guys wanna read about it. http://www.idigitaltimes.com/super-...ht-runbow-and-more-dlc-possibly-leaked-477203



Spoiler



Shantae
    Krystal
    Waluigi (Overalls Only)
    Ice Climber (Male is Popo, female is Nana)
    Chibi Robo
    Magnus
    Kumatora
    Maked Man
    Pokemon Trainer (Male is red, I have not seen the female one yet)


----------



## Cress

Applelicious said:


> Hey guys some one have made a leak about an upcoming new dlc for smash bros this may be fake and all, but I sure do hope that its real. Also in the leak it is shown Shovel Knight as a playable character in the game also in the leak is a list of some of the new outfits we be getting for our mii fighters once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the outfits that they found in the leak. Here's the link if you guys wanna read about it. http://www.idigitaltimes.com/super-...ht-runbow-and-more-dlc-possibly-leaked-477203
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shantae
> Krystal
> Waluigi (Overalls Only)
> Ice Climber (Male is Popo, female is Nana)
> Chibi Robo
> Magnus
> Kumatora
> Maked Man
> Pokemon Trainer (Male is red, I have not seen the female one yet)



This was confirmed fake yesterday
Also no way would they release 2 more characters from Mother 3. I'd love it, but is almost impossible.


----------



## Applelicious

Darn I was really crossing my fingers for it to be real x.x... Oh well hope the next dlc update when ever we get one hope it will be a good one though hope at least Shovel Knight will be a playable character at least c.c..


----------



## JasonBurrows

I do not want to post a gigantic list and so I thought just to post the statistics found at the bottom of my list.

TOTAL AMOUNT: 103 (As of 21st of September 2015)
First Milestone: 100th amiibo: Mii Gunner

I am still awaiting 10 more amiibo which are due on Friday the 25th of September.


----------



## bloomwaker

GameStop's just informed me that there's been a delay with my Bowser/Skylander's starter pack, but at least there's no cancelation or anything. Preparing for shipment. I wasn't in a particular hurry for this one, so as long as I get it, I'm set.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> GameStop's just informed me that there's been a delay with my Bowser/Skylander's starter pack, but at least there's no cancelation or anything. Preparing for shipment. I wasn't in a particular hurry for this one, so as long as I get it, I'm set.


I would like to get those, but _*even I cannot justify buying two of each Starter Pack*_ just to have two Hammer Slam Bowser and Turbo Charge Donkey Kong.


----------



## Applelicious

Hey guys which two amiibo's should I get next month. Dark Pit or Lady Palutena I am not sure which of the two I should get it's so confusing lol I would get both of them if I have the money for both, but im kinda tight right now so I can only get one of each.

So which of the two amiibo's you think I should get though ?.


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> I would like to get those, but _*even I cannot justify buying two of each Starter Pack*_ just to have two Hammer Slam Bowser and Turbo Charge Donkey Kong.



I do kind of want Dark Bowser, which comes with the WiiU version of the game instead, so I *might* be able to justify that later down the line, lol. Not now though, too many pre-orders going on at the moment.


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> Hey guys which two amiibo's should I get next month. Dark Pit or Lady Palutena I am not sure which of the two I should get it's so confusing lol I would get both of them if I have the money for both, but im kinda tight right now so I can only get one of each.
> 
> So which of the two amiibo's you think I should get though ?.



Palutena, Dark Pit is cool and all but Palutena looks the best of the Kid Icarus amiibo, not to mention that she is a really cool fighter (i have all three of them so yeah).

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I do not want to post a gigantic list and so I thought just to post the statistics found at the bottom of my list.
> 
> TOTAL AMOUNT: 103 (As of 21st of September 2015)
> First Milestone: 100th amiibo: Mii Gunner
> 
> I am still awaiting 10 more amiibo which are due on Friday the 25th of September.



How did you get that Mii amiibo early?! Like dafuq i feel so left out on all the cool things.


----------



## Rasha

this poll is incomplete...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Should I post a list of the amiibo characters that are missing from the poll?


----------



## Applelicious

The poll should be updated for the current amiibo's that are out already here's the list of them.

http://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/line-up


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Should I post a list of the amiibo characters that are missing from the poll?









But the pool isn't updated because there isn't enough room, so they stopped after wave 2.


----------



## Applelicious

Thanks lars I am gonna buy Lady Palutena next month hopefully and hope I can find her for a decent price on Ebay cause on Amazon it is really expensive to buy her x.x.. Soo hopefully I can find her at a decent price on Ebay v.v...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Should I post a list of the amiibo characters that are missing from the poll?



You didn't answer my question


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> You didn't answer my question


Ooops. I do apologise.
I am not sure how I managed to get it early. The postman just delivered it last Saturday for some reason.


----------



## JCnator

We've got some more CPSIA reports dropping in today, all of which are dated as far as September 18th. There's no restock here, but one of them is interesting enough to point it out.

First off, Mabel and Lottie appeared. Nothing special here aside having finished with production.
Second, a third mystery amiibo has shown up. With the other twos having finished their production on August 7th and September 2nd respectively, one might assume these are Star Fox amiibo. Though, I won't deny about the possibility for an unannounced game to pop up and support them.


----------



## Applelicious

When you said Star Fox amiibo did you mean Falco or could it be a new amiibo for the upcoming star fox game for the Wii U ..


----------



## Jake

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> We've got some more CPSIA reports dropping in today, all of which are dated as far as September 18th. There's no restock here, but one of them is interesting enough to point it out.
> 
> First off, Mabel and Lottie appeared. Nothing special here aside having finished with production.
> Second, a third mystery amiibo has shown up. With the other twos having finished their production on August 7th and September 2nd respectively, one might assume these are Star Fox amiibo. Though, I won't deny about the possibility for an unannounced game to pop up and support them.



I'm p sure the "mystery" one was the AC 3 pack amiibo.


----------



## Raffy

Applelicious said:


> When you said Star Fox amiibo did you mean Falco or could it be a new amiibo for the upcoming star fox game for the Wii U ..



the new star fox game was moved to 2016, wasn't it?


----------



## Applelicious

Yea it was, but I am just wondering if it will have amiibo support for it or not. It be awesome if Nintendo  makes new amiibo's for the new star fox game though.


----------



## Jake

Applelicious said:


> Yea it was, but I am just wondering if it will have amiibo support for it or not. It be awesome if Nintendo  makes new amiibo's for the new star fox game though.



It does. The box art has been shown to have the amiibo logo on it, and someone from Nintendo (Miyamoto idk?) said at E3 they wanted to have a vehicle/awring amiibo that could transform from land to sky formation - and some have speculated this was another reason for the games delay.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Ooops. I do apologise.
> I am not sure how I managed to get it early. The postman just delivered it last Saturday for some reason.



Omg you're so luckyyy :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> It does. The box art has been shown to have the amiibo logo on it, and someone from Nintendo (Miyamoto idk?) said at E3 they wanted to have a vehicle/awring amiibo that could transform from land to sky formation - and some have speculated this was another reason for the games delay.



Wasn't it also mentioned that it would be almost impossible to make that? I heard they scrapped that idea because it would be too expensive but i don't know if that is true.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Omg you're so luckyyy :0


I wish I was THAT lucky... I still have not got my Mr. Game & Watch and Duck Hunt Duo...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Glad to see that Jason is still as insane as ever.


----------



## Klave

Jake. said:


> It does. The box art has been shown to have the amiibo logo on it, and someone from Nintendo (Miyamoto idk?) said at E3 they wanted to have a vehicle/awring amiibo that could transform from land to sky formation - and some have speculated this was another reason for the games delay.



If that were an amiibo, I would imagine that it would cost quite a bit since it would require more costs to make than regular amiibo.


----------



## lars708

Klave said:


> If that were an amiibo, I would imagine that it would cost quite a bit since it would require more costs to make than regular amiibo.



You mean like the Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo?


----------



## Klave

lars708 said:


> You mean like the Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo?



Yeah, that costs a lot more than normal amiibo too and actually I think if a transformable Arwing amiibo were to be made, it could cost as much as a Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo. I probably wouldn't get it just because of the price myself (I'm not even sure why I spent ?17  - $26 or 23 euros - on a regular Yarn Yoshi amiibo anyway haha).

Also I've been trying to find all the amiibo in my house for a picture but a few are missing. 
Notably Samus (with a broken off arm), Pikachu and Kirby. D:


----------



## JasonBurrows

I might try and pre-order two Mega Yarn Yoshi when they become available just for the fun of it. XD


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> I might try and pre-order two Mega Yarn Yoshi when they become available just for the fun of it. XD



did you win the lottery wtf or did you grow a money tree


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I might try and pre-order two Mega Yarn Yoshi when they become available just for the fun of it. XD



You're late, i pre-ordered 3 of them already... No seriously, i actually did. I hope that i can trade two of them for a few amiibo cards or figures i want at that time!


----------



## Applelicious

I am very happy I got my Zero Suit Samus today the one I got form Gamestop online. I got a question is this Zero Suit Samus figure I got is it a NA version or is it a different kind of version cause in the box it says Samus san cominaison Samus Zero.

And I am wondering if GameStop might have giving me a different version of amiibo of Zero Suit Samus. 



Spoiler


----------



## lars708

Haydenn said:


> did you win the lottery wtf or did you grow a money tree



Nahh, he didn't win the lottery. However, i did! I won a pack of Ben and Jerry's ice cream lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Applelicious said:


> I am very happy I got my Zero Suit Samus today the one I got form Gamestop online. I got a question is this Zero Suit Samus figure I got is it a NA version or is it a different kind of version cause in the box it says Samus san cominaison Sanus Zero.
> 
> And I am wondering if GameStop might have giving me a different version of amiibo of Zero Suit Samus.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No it is just NA, these are just translations of her name in a few languages. I guess they are French and Italian... Not sure on that... I am European and the difference between the amiibo boxes is the 6+ thingy in the upper right corner. We don't have that. In the Smash Bros. Series it says the amiibo number (and names) there and in all other series there's just nothing


----------



## Applelicious

Thanks for helping me out, cause I was a bit confuse that GameStop might have send me a different version of her though cause the ones that I have from the new wave just have their names  in front of their box and this one they posted her name twice.

So I was just wondering if they made a mistake and send me a different version of her lol, but thanks for clearing that out for me.


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> Thanks for helping me out, cause I was a bit confuse that GameStop might have send me a different version of her though cause the ones that I have from the new wave just have their names  in front of their box and this one they posted her name twice.
> 
> So I was just wondering if they made a mistake and send me a different version of her lol, but thanks for clearing that out for me.



You're welcome   have fun with your new amiibo! I wish you luck though since my Zero Suit Samus was becoming dangerous at level 20 already  Or i just suck, that's also a possibility hahah!


----------



## Applelicious

Thank you  I don't have a Wii U yet though, cause I might get one this holiday lol. I told my parents to put the Wii U bundle that comes with the modern 8 bit Mario amiibo that is only exclusive to  Walmart on layaway cause that's pretty much the only thing I want for Christmas.

Also she looks too hot in her box for me to open up XD I might get another one though I only get doubles of the ones I really want and she one of them XD..  Also Samus is my waifu >>..


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> Thank you  I don't have a Wii U yet though, cause I might get one this holiday lol. I told my parents to put the Wii U bundle that comes with the modern 8 bit Mario amiibo that is only exclusive to  Walmart on layaway cause that's pretty much the only thing I want for Christmas.
> 
> Also she looks too hot in her box for me to open up XD I might get another one though I only get doubles of the ones I really want and she one of them XD..  Also Samus is my waifu >>..



Oh wut are you a boy?


----------



## Applelicious

Yea I know I get that shock a lot from people when I tell them my gender XD lol .. But yea my cover has been blown lol also tomorrow gonna be another exciting day for me though, cause the retro 3 pack comes out tomorrow over here in NA so I am gonna head on out early tomorrow to my  local GameStop and pick up my copy that I had have reserve.

I also envy you people cause you people get it early though wish some times it was the other way around though XD.


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> Yea I know I get that shock a lot from people when I tell them my gender XD lol .. But yea my cover has been blown lol also tomorrow gonna be another exciting day for me though, cause the retro 3 pack comes out tomorrow over here in NA so I am gonna head on out early tomorrow to my  local GameStop and pick up my copy that I had have reserve.
> 
> I also envy you people cause you people get it early though wish some times it was the other way around though XD.



I did not get anything from that wave early, that exact wave comes out tomorrow in Europe too. Also i am a boy too and a lot of people do not expect that either... Maybe because i am gay lmao


----------



## Midoriya

Applelicious said:


> Thank you  I don't have a Wii U yet though, cause I might get one this holiday lol. I told my parents to put the Wii U bundle that comes with the modern 8 bit Mario amiibo that is only exclusive to  Walmart on layaway cause that's pretty much the only thing I want for Christmas.
> 
> *Also she looks too hot in her box for me to open up XD I might get another one though I only get doubles of the ones I really want and she one of them XD..  Also Samus is my waifu >>..*



I can agree with this all completely, XD.... X)


----------



## Applelicious

Went to GameStop today and got my retro 3 pack that I had pre-order had to wait in line for a while since there was couple of people in front of me thank god GameStop had enough retro 3 packs available though.



Spoiler


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> Went to GameStop today and got my retro 3 pack that I had pre-order had to wait in line for a while since there was couple of people in front of me thank god GameStop had enough retro 3 packs available though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lucky! My toy store failed to stay on the release schedule so i have to wait. Probably until monday... Ugh


----------



## Coach

If I have amiibo registered to myself and a friend would like to use them to unlock the basic scan unlocks with them (Mario maker costumes, Mario kart costumes ect) Would that work? Or would it only work with the system first registered to?


----------



## bloomwaker

Just came back from GameStop. They had extras of the retro pack so I snagged one. The only thing I preordered was the game. Sorting through the amiibo cards at the moment, I had to resist buying more than 10 packs at a time. but I'll probably go back on Sunday if they still have them...


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> Just came back from GameStop. They had extras of the retro pack so I snagged one. The only thing I preordered was the game. Sorting through the amiibo cards at the moment, I had to resist buying more than 10 packs at a time. but I'll probably go back on Sunday if they still have them...



Ugh i envy you all, why am i always the one who has to wait. I mean, Yoshi's Woolly World came out earlier in Europe i know but i still have to wait until christmas before i actually get to play it... :/



Coach said:


> If I have amiibo registered to myself and a friend would like to use them to unlock the basic scan unlocks with them (Mario maker costumes, Mario kart costumes ect) Would that work? Or would it only work with the system first registered to?



That would just work, no problem.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have preordered 15 packs of Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer amiibo cards ready for next Friday.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I really wish there were just booster box listings of the cards


----------



## bloomwaker

lars708 said:


> Ugh i envy you all, why am i always the one who has to wait. I mean, Yoshi's Woolly World came out earlier in Europe i know but i still have to wait until christmas before i actually get to play it... :/
> 
> That would just work, no problem.



Hang in there! ;;



LambdaDelta said:


> I really wish there were just booster box listings of the cards



Right? I had an urge to buy a box from them, I should have asked if I could just buy the whole thing, but I didn't know how many boxes they got, and that felt a little bit mean. I'll just buy some separate packs later.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

dapperlace said:


> Right? I had an urge to buy a box from them, I should have asked if I could just buy the whole thing, but I didn't know how many boxes they got, and that felt a little bit mean. I'll just buy some separate packs later.



i felt the same way; there were a whole bunch of card packs at the counter, and i wanted to buy all of them, but i felt that would be unfair to others looking for amiibo cards (thinking back to stories about scaplers on ebay) so i bought just 5 packs, though i will go out this weekend to see about geting moar.


----------



## bloomwaker

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> i felt the same way; there were a whole bunch of card packs at the counter, and i wanted to buy all of them, but i felt that would be unfair to others looking for amiibo cards (thinking back to stories about scaplers on ebay) so i bought just 5 packs, though i will go out this weekend to see about geting moar.



I bought 10 because he seemed to have those 10 apart from a booster box that I caught a glimpse of. I did think about buying another chunk at a different GameStop across the street (there's one in a mall and one almost directly outside), but my bus came before I could make up my mind, and it only comes by every hour, so the bus made up my mind for me.

In other news, my Skylander Bowser has a bit of a case of derpy eyes, so I need to repaint one of them.


----------



## Raffy

I really feel like just buying some amiibo cards but I'm not planning on getting HHD ;-;


----------



## Cam1

Picked up 2 packs of AC cards today


----------



## Midoriya

I picked up Dr. Mario amiibo from the Target I work at today!  My amiibo total is now 12....


----------



## bloomwaker

I tried buying some more amiibo cards in person, but it looks like the two closest GameStop stores are both out. I did find three packs at Target. I'm going to wait a little while before I buy any more.


----------



## Applelicious

I found a booster box set of animal crossing cards on Ebay going on for $ 138 do you guys think its worth buying the booster box or just collect the cards Individually.


----------



## Cam1

Applelicious said:


> I found a booster box set of animal crossing cards on Ebay going on for $ 138 do you guys think its worth buying the booster box or just collect the cards Individually.


If you want them all, box. If not, individually


----------



## lars708

Applelicious said:


> I found a booster box set of animal crossing cards on Ebay going on for $ 138 do you guys think its worth buying the booster box or just collect the cards Individually.



That is a great price honestly. Not to talk about that every pack has 6 cards. If i want to buy that in Europe it costs me 250 euros and every pack includes 3 cards. What a rip off.


----------



## JCnator

Shulk, Greninja and Lucario amiibo are recently spotted in Best Buy's system. Though, I have to wonder if that means these aren't longer store-exclusive. If this happens in Canada as well, I'll finally have a much higher chance on getting Shulk.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/shulk...ted-in-best-buys-system-no-longer-exclusives/


----------



## Applelicious

Guys I have a question how much you guys think I would get if I sold my entire collection of amiibo. If I ever decide to sell them down the line in case of an emergency comes up.

Here are my list of amiibo which I currently owned. Also note they are still in their box and in good condition. 



Spoiler



Mario
Luigi
Dr. Mario
Wario 
Rosalina & Luma
Bowser
Yoshi 
Peach
Link
Toon Link x 2
Zelda 
Sheik
GanonDorf
Sonic
Mega Man
Ness
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong
Pac Man
Kirby 
Samus 
Zero Suit Samus 
Pikachu
JigglyPuff 
Charizard 
Olimar
Retro 3 pack R.O.B, Game & Watch, Duck Hunt

--------------------------------------------------------

Mario Party 10

Mario 
Luigi
Toad
Peach
Bowser
Yoshi
Silver Mario : Note this Mario is signed by the voice actor who does Mario his name is Charles Martinet.

Mario Party 10 game bundle with Mario in box. Note this Mario bundle is also signed by the voice actor Charles Martinet.

Splatoon 3 pack in box.

All autograph are authenticated.


----------



## Cam1

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Shulk, Greninja and Lucario amiibo are recently spotted in Best Buy's system. Though, I have to wonder if that means these aren't longer store-exclusive. If this happens in Canada as well, I'll finally have a much higher chance on getting Shulk.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/shulk...ted-in-best-buys-system-no-longer-exclusives/


Shulk is also in TRU's system. And there is a DC order of 26,000 ish.


----------



## Chris

Applelicious said:


> Guys I have a question how much you guys think I would get if I sold my entire collection of amiibo. If I ever decide to sell them down the line in case of an emergency comes up.
> 
> Here are my list of amiibo which I currently owned. Also note they are still in their box and in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mario
> Luigi
> Dr. Mario
> Wario
> Rosalina & Luma
> Bowser
> Yoshi
> Peach
> Link
> Toon Link x 2
> Zelda
> Sheik
> GanonDorf
> Sonic
> Mega Man
> Ness
> Donkey Kong
> Diddy Kong
> Pac Man
> Kirby
> Samus
> Zero Suit Samus
> Pikachu
> JigglyPuff
> Charizard
> Olimar
> Retro 3 pack R.O.B, Game & Watch, Duck Hunt
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mario Party 10
> 
> Mario
> Luigi
> Toad
> Peach
> Bowser
> Yoshi
> Silver Mario : Note this Mario is signed by the voice actor who does Mario his name is Charles Martinet.
> 
> Mario Party 10 game bundle with Mario in box. Note this Mario bundle is also signed by the voice actor Charles Martinet.
> 
> Splatoon 3 pack in box.
> 
> All autograph are authenticated.



It really depends on when you choose to sell. Value goes up and down, especially as more and more get restocks.


----------



## Raffy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Shulk, Greninja and Lucario amiibo are recently spotted in Best Buy's system. Though, I have to wonder if that means these aren't longer store-exclusive. If this happens in Canada as well, I'll finally have a much higher chance on getting Shulk.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/shulk...ted-in-best-buys-system-no-longer-exclusives/



is that USA only?

also, are those like restock update things @AmiiboAlerts on twitter only USA? 

I saw that Little Mac will be receiving some restocks at best buy but idk if it's also Canada.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got some Amiibo cards. Here's the ones I got:
-Tom Nook
-Pascal
-Gigi
-Kyle
-Tutu
-Biff
-Portia


I may be trading Pascal for Isabelle, what do you guys think?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Applelicious said:


> I found a booster box set of animal crossing cards on Ebay going on for $ 138 do you guys think its worth buying the booster box or just collect the cards Individually.



as a rule of thumb I only buy booster boxes if the collective number of packs in them would be equal to or less than buying the packs individually

and looking the boxes have 18 packs so $6x18=$108 so....


also, I am really wary of purchasing from anyone selling opened boxes too because of scaling. though I'm not sure how big of a problem that'd be here, so you might be safe in that regard


----------



## Javocado

Got the only card that matters.







Also hit 51 amoobi recently with the snagging of the 3-pack and an 8-bit Mario.


Spoiler: lil wall










Pretty bummed that the Smash series is almost done. :-/
Still debating if I want to get the mii fighters because they're derp as hell.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Will someone give me an amiibo? I'm so desperate... ;-;


----------



## Applelicious

Bought my first amiibo animal crossing cards today at GameStop. I bought only one pack though and I gotta say that they look nice I might actually start collecting these as well. Also for my special I got Tom Nook I was shock to see him when I got him lol.

Also I am wondering what are those paper,rock, and scissor symbols means on the card as well as the dice symbol ?. Could it be like a new feature that we will get for the new game that came out or is it something else ?..


----------



## LambdaDelta

maybe it'll be a thing for animal crossing: mario party edition


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Got the only card that matters.
> 
> Still debating if I want to get the mii fighters because they're derp as hell.



Did u get bob by luck or did u have to sell a kidney?

Also mii fighters are for noobs don't get them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Applelicious said:


> Bought my first amiibo animal crossing cards today at GameStop. I bought only one pack though and I gotta say that they look nice I might actually start collecting these as well. Also for my special I got Tom Nook I was shock to see him when I got him lol.
> 
> Also I am wondering what are those paper,rock, and scissor symbols means on the card as well as the dice symbol ?. Could it be like a new feature that we will get for the new game that came out or is it something else ?..





LambdaDelta said:


> maybe it'll be a thing for animal crossing: mario party edition



Ye the Rock Paper Scissors and die rolls on the adjacent side are for amiibo festival


----------



## Raffy

So Mewtwo and Falco will not be store exclusives? 

I just saw  this  on amiibo alerts and thought it's pretty interesting.
don't really know if it's good or not but from reading the article, it seems to not be known yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

good

I mean I just import what I miss out on getting, but not having to deal with exclusives when most stores' online systems are complete utter bull**** is for the best


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> Did u get bob by luck or did u have to sell a kidney?
> 
> Also mii fighters are for noobs don't get them




I ended up getting him pretty easily actually.
I went in to Gamestop only planning to get 2 packs of cards in addition to the retro 3-pack, but I ended up telling myself to get a 3rd pack of cards and he was in that pack!


And about the Mii Fighters, it's still up in the air.
I just want the complete Smash series but it won't feel too complete w/o them but damnit they're just so derp.


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> I ended up getting him pretty easily actually.
> I went in to Gamestop only planning to get 2 packs of cards in addition to the retro 3-pack, but I ended up telling myself to get a 3rd pack of cards and he was in that pack!
> 
> 
> And about the Mii Fighters, it's still up in the air.
> I just want the complete Smash series but it won't feel too complete w/o them but damnit they're just so derp.



Hey Jav! Is the 8 bit Mario amiibo box the same size as the Smash boxes in NA?


----------



## Javocado

lars708 said:


> Hey Jav! Is the 8 bit Mario amiibo box the same size as the Smash boxes in NA?



Yeah, they're about the same size.


----------



## Cress

Ordered Olimar, should be here next week. ^_^


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Yeah, they're about the same size.



Oh that is different from the EU version then, it is a lot smaller here. They have the same size as the Yoshi Woolly World amiibo but i do not know if the NA versions are going to be the same size if they release. (Not that it matters lol but it is just a little detail)


----------



## Ramza

R.O.B. is one of the best looking amiibo. I picked the best character to main when it comes these plastic toys.


----------



## uwuzumakii

gima al da amiiboz


----------



## Raffy

Are the restocks happening in Canada too? I want to pick up Little Mac and maybe Fox but idk if they were restocked here as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta

No idea tbh.

Best to call your local store(s) to check.


----------



## Raffy

LambdaDelta said:


> No idea tbh.
> 
> Best to call your local store(s) to check.



ah okay, thanks.
hopefully they will say something useful


----------



## Cam1

Gonna try to make it out to TRU tomorrow around noon to see if any of the amiibo are restocked. Heard a lot of speculation about Tuesday, so maybe they will be. I hope so, at least. Will let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Midoriya

I only have one Amiibo card as of now, but it's Harriet that I got from the HHD case, and she's my favorite character in Animal Crossing, so I don't think I'm going to buy anymore.


----------



## lars708

Ryu said:


> I only have one Amiibo card as of now, but it's Harriet that I got from the HHD case, and she's my favorite character in Animal Crossing, so I don't think I'm going to buy anymore.



Oh i never heard someone getting Harriet from that, you must be lucky!


----------



## Midoriya

lars708 said:


> Oh i never heard someone getting Harriet from that, you must be lucky!




Yep, I'm glad I got some luck for once in my life, XD...


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Latest additions


Spoiler












OOB collection as of 9/28


Spoiler











Animal Crossing cards (39 out of 100 so far)


Spoiler


----------



## lars708

Klauser_Bateson said:


> Latest additions
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOB collection as of 9/28
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing cards (39 out of 100 so far)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I HATE MY TOY STORE SO MUCH, they delayed my amiibo order AGAIN. I do not want to wait anymore, i am going on a hunt today! Wish me luck everyone >u<


----------



## Klave

I couldn't get them all in one picture but they are all in there somewhere across these three!


Spoiler





















Here's the breakdown of what's mine and what isn't:


Spoiler



Mine:
-Dark Pit
-Robin
-Lucina
-Pit
-Palutena
-Link
-Ike
-Marth
-Rosalina
-Villager
-Silver Mario
-Yarn Yoshi
-Olimar

My siblings have:
-Greninja
-Charizard
-Mario
-Samus
-Kirby
-Diddy Kong
-Pikachu



I know I want the Splatoon amiibo too actually, just waiting for their prices to go down. I was going to get the squid bundle but those were all sold out for ages and/or stolen, I have the game now and prices for him on his own on ebay/amazon are crazy high. Oh also I might get Toon Link/Chibi Robo/Tom Nook/Isabelle one day.

I normally just keep my amiibo in my wardrobe and don't have a display for them or anything. I'll be moving basically every three months for the next four years anyway so I probably won't get a stand or anything.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Isn't there a new Chibi-Robo amiibo coming out?


----------



## bloomwaker

BluePikachu47 said:


> Isn't there a new Chibi-Robo amiibo coming out?



Yep! On October 9th, bundled with the game. I'm not sure if it will be sold separately at all in the U.S.


----------



## lars708

My amiibo finally arrived! I got 2 Duck Hunt Duo, a R.O.B. and a Mr. Game & Watch amiibo. I saw the Miis in person today and honestly, they do not even look that bad! Maybe i will get one of these too.


----------



## Coach

Is Super Mario edition Peach rare? I can't seem to track her down for normal price, and even though the place near me that sells amiibo has quite a few rarer ones, but it has none of her for some reason!


----------



## bloomwaker

I see her pretty often at local stores. Maybe she's just not as popular here?


----------



## Coach

dapperlace said:


> I see her pretty often at local stores. Maybe she's just not as popular here?



Maybe. But I can't really picture people rushing to get Peach, especially over some of the others. I also checked on the website and it doesn't even list her, so I'm guessing that they might not have even gotten it at all!


----------



## Cam1

Coach said:


> Maybe. But I can't really picture people rushing to get Peach, especially over some of the others. I also checked on the website and it doesn't even list her, so I'm guessing that they might not have even gotten it at all!



In Europe, that Peach is unicorn, if thats where you are


----------



## JasonBurrows

Cam said:


> In Europe, that Peach is unicorn, if thats where you are


I, *as normal*, happen to own that very specific amiibo.


----------



## LambdaDelta

nothing about you is normal jason


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just wondering, but does anyone know which stores will have the Chibi-Robo amiibo + Chibi-Robo: Zip Lash! bundle? I need that little robot!


----------



## LambdaDelta

it should be available to all retail chains, but exact inventory will of course vary on a specific store by store basis


----------



## bloomwaker

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just wondering, but does anyone know which stores will have the Chibi-Robo amiibo + Chibi-Robo: Zip Lash! bundle? I need that little robot!



I'm not sure where you live, but I pre-ordered my bundle from GameStop.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I, *as normal*, happen to own that very specific amiibo.



Dude shush, everyone knows that already

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Is Super Mario edition Peach rare? I can't seem to track her down for normal price, and even though the place near me that sells amiibo has quite a few rarer ones, but it has none of her for some reason!



I live in The Netherlands and she is actually along with Luigi really easy to find.


----------



## Coach

Cam said:


> In Europe, that Peach is unicorn, if thats where you are



That'd probably explain it! I checked on the stores website and it doesn't even look like they got any of Peach at all! Most of the products are kept on to check for stock, and it isn't there at all!


lars708 said:


> I live in The Netherlands and she is actually along with Luigi really easy to find.



Wow, you're lucky then! They sell all of them (Including Toad who is apparently harder to find), apart from Peach.


----------



## lars708

Coach said:


> Wow, you're lucky then! They sell all of them (Including Toad who is apparently harder to find), apart from Peach.



No not at all, she is like the only amiibo we ever can find.


----------



## JasonBurrows

The three still to be delivered Mr. Game & Watch amiibo have been delivered today.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I now have over 50 different amiibo figures

inb4 Jason posts all he has


----------



## JasonBurrows

I now have over 110 amiibo figures.


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> inb4 Jason posts all he has



called it


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> called it


I was well aware that message was there. 
I just posted anyway. XD


----------



## Applelicious

I  now have over 40 amiibo's. Dang so close to catching up to you just need 10 more amiibo's is all.


----------



## Raffy

im excited because nintendo like actually announced the restocks


----------



## LambdaDelta

Applelicious said:


> I  now have over 40 amiibo's. Dang so close to catching up to you just need 10 more amiibo's is all.



I don't think anyone wants to directly compete with Jason tbh.

Right now the only ones I want multiple of are Game&Watch so I can display all his different poses, and R.O.B. because FamiCom colors>NES colors.


----------



## Cress

Raffy said:


> im excited because nintendo like actually announced the restocks



But didn't they already sell out yesterday?
And I just want my Lucina where's the FE amiibos they're compatible with so many games and they get ignored so much during restocks even though the restocks never fix anything.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Weren't restocks supposed to be happening all through the week?


----------



## Raffy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But didn't they already sell out yesterday?
> And I just want my Lucina where's the FE amiibos they're compatible with so many games and they get ignored so much during restocks even though the restocks never fix anything.



but nintendo just said that they will be restocked????????????????????????????????????????????/

idk i didn't even check any stores near me, i'll probably go tomorrow just to see.


----------



## Cam1

Mine hasnt been restocked yet. Im hoping its tomorrow. Been up there everyday except Monday this week


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Coach said:


> Is Super Mario edition Peach rare? I can't seem to track her down for normal price, and even though the place near me that sells amiibo has quite a few rarer ones, but it has none of her for some reason!



In EUR, SSB4 peach is supposedly unicorn, so idk if she would be rare or not since people cant find the reg one??? If you're in EUR, otherwise she should be common.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And where are the restocks gonna happen??? I didn't hear about this but I want Ness and Shulk so bad.


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't think anyone wants to directly compete with Jason tbh.
> 
> Right now the only ones I want multiple of are Game&Watch so I can display all his different poses, and R.O.B. because FamiCom colors>NES colors.


I don't think Applelicious meant me.

They said 40 in total and 10 less than someone.
If they were 10 less than me, they would own 100 amiibo.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Could've sworn it said "you guys" or something similar before.

Though its possible I just misread.


----------



## Cam1

The Hidden Owl said:


> In EUR, SSB4 peach is supposedly unicorn, so idk if she would be rare or not since people cant find the reg one??? If you're in EUR, otherwise she should be common.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And where are the restocks gonna happen??? I didn't hear about this but I want Ness and Shulk so bad.



As far as I know, Ness isnt being restocked. Shulk is, but the time is unknown (@Toys R Us and Best Buy)


----------



## lars708

The Hidden Owl said:


> In EUR, SSB4 peach is supposedly unicorn, so idk if she would be rare or not since people cant find the reg one??? If you're in EUR, otherwise she should be common.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And where are the restocks gonna happen??? I didn't hear about this but I want Ness and Shulk so bad.



Lmao, ssb Peach is like the amiibo that i find in abundance here.


----------



## Colour Bandit

For anyone in the UK, it seems that Argos has had a big Amiibo restock! I've looked and the two Argos near to me both have Lucina, Shulk (technically only immediately available from one but is available within 3 days at the other) Villager, Ike, etc. If you look on their website any that have the Fast Track symbol are in stock! 

I am tempted to get the Villager from them for ?17.99, Game doesn't have him in stock unless you want to fork out ?25 for him...


----------



## Cam1

lars708 said:


> Lmao, ssb Peach is like the amiibo that i find in abundance here.


Ssb peach is quite common, Im pretty sure. Anyways, Thats Zelda here. Ive walked into a store with only Zeldas before


----------



## lars708

Cam said:


> Ssb peach is quite common, Im pretty sure. Anyways, Thats Zelda here. Ive walked into a store with only Zeldas before



Omg, i never saw a Zelda again since the initial release...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> Omg, i never saw a Zelda again since the initial release...



Every store I go to in Canada there are tons of Zeldas xD


----------



## lars708

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Every store I go to in Canada there are tons of Zeldas xD



rip. Well at least i am happy that i got her already, i would be screwed otherwise >u<


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just wondering, but is the Kirby amiibo rare in the U.S.A.? I've seen it range from semi-rare to unicorn on rarity charts.


----------



## lars708

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just wondering, but is the Kirby amiibo rare in the U.S.A.? I've seen it range from semi-rare to unicorn on rarity charts.



I don't think so, Kirby IS rare here in The Netherlands though. (Actually all amiibo are rare where i live because stores often have none)

BUT DESPITE THAT, I JUST FOUND AN INKLING BOY AND INKLING GIRL AMIIBO! My collection is nearing completion ^^


----------



## Applelicious

I'm still ways to go for me to complete my amiibo collection I only need 26 amiibo left to finish the smash bros series. And on top of that I need to buy the Yoshi wooly world amiibo's that's coming out soon. And also the animal crossing amiibo as well as the animal crossing amiibo cards and shovel knight oh and I also need gold Mario to get to finish Mario party 10.

It seems that once you start off with finishing collecting something more keeps popping out X.X.. Curse you Nintendo for doing this feels like I will never be able to finish collecting amiibo's x.x..


----------



## JCnator

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just wondering, but is the Kirby amiibo rare in the U.S.A.? I've seen it range from semi-rare to unicorn on rarity charts.



Kirby used to be pretty common in both Canada and USA during the first couple of months of his availability. Now he's considered as rare.


Speaking of which, we have more Animal Crossing amiibo announced. Blathers, Celeste, Kicks and Resetti are revealed. I'm so totally getting that Resetti amiibo!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now completed maxed out on my preorder budget.
I can literally preorder nothing more except for the Animal Crossing amiibo Festival Bundles if under ?90.00 for both.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh my goodness! 

The new amiibo shown for that are so nice. 

I want owls. Because owls. ;;


----------



## Javocado

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just wondering, but is the Kirby amiibo rare in the U.S.A.? I've seen it range from semi-rare to unicorn on rarity charts.





Kirby can be considered really uncommon/rare out here in the USA. Him and Samus started disappearing around the same time.


----------



## bloomwaker

Just saw this on my twitter feed, not sure if it applies to places outside of the U.S. :


----------



## Cam1

Got Lucario and Greninja today!!!!


----------



## Raffy

I'm planning to go check out best buy tomorrow after I go to the library for my project, hopefully I can pick up little mac or shulk c:


----------



## Heyden

Some amiibo being reduced to $14 AUD ($10 USD), I might grab Zelda and Olimar if they have them. Cards are $5 ($3.50 USD) for a 3 pack, so we aren't getting ripped off that much at all!


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Some amiibo being reduced to $14 AUD ($10 USD), I might grab Zelda and Olimar if they have them. Cards are $5 ($3.50 USD) for a 3 pack, so we aren't getting ripped off that much at all!



if you want zelda you're best off going to EB games, they have her for $12.

also how many amiibo cards are you getting coz idk how many to get fml


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> if you want zelda you're best off going to EB games, they have her for $12.
> 
> also how many amiibo cards are you getting coz idk how many to get fml



I though it was only online lol
and uh, I'm probably gonna buy 5-10 packs


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> I though it was only online lol
> and uh, I'm probably gonna buy 5-10 packs



nahh it's in store too but in store is weird coz i was there the other day and they had villager for $12.02???? lol
ye i'm defs getting at least 5 but idk if i wanna get 10 ughh #life


----------



## uwuzumakii

I hope in the future they make a Spear Waddle Dee amiibh, and a Chrom one, from Fire Emblem.


----------



## Heyden

Went to 12 stores today (EB Games x4, Target x2, Kmart x3, JB HiFi x3) and NONE had cards available at all (except EB, whoever preordered) and the game at Target for $45 was sold out in both stores already because there was limited stock. I was gonna buy some Smash amiibo since they were all $14 but the systems haven't updated so I didn't bother.

****ty day :/


----------



## Javocado

Gonna dip out tomorrow and try to cop a Captain Falcon at TRU. I have one unboxed already, but I wanna hit him with that customization.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

i wanna hit bestbuy so bad but my weekend is packed dang it

was hoping for shulk or captain falcon


----------



## HungryForCereal

pika pika chu


----------



## Cam1

The Hidden Owl said:


> i wanna hit bestbuy so bad but my weekend is packed dang it
> 
> was hoping for shulk or captain falcon



I mean the dates for the restocks for Best Buy are listed in thefir system as October 6, 2015. You wouldnt have had luck, I dont think.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> Went to 12 stores today (EB Games x4, Target x2, Kmart x3, JB HiFi x3) and NONE had cards available at all (except EB, whoever preordered) and the game at Target for $45 was sold out in both stores already because there was limited stock. I was gonna buy some Smash amiibo since they were all $14 but the systems haven't updated so I didn't bother.
> 
> ****ty day :/



wow that must suck :|

i always go as early as possible to ensure a purchase


----------



## Raffy

tbh i have yet to even check any stores for amiibo, i heard that little mac and someone else will be restocked on the 6th, so i might go then.


----------



## Halloqueen

So far, I have acquired all of the amiibo that interested me. Ike, Lucina, Marth, Ness, Robin, Shiek, and Zelda. The only other two for Smash Bros. that I'm looking forward are Lucas and Roy. Hopefully they will have release dates announced soon so that I can finally jump off the amiibo crazy train.

That said, even though I would have no use for them, I'm actually kind of interested in picking up the Blathers and Celeste amiibo.


----------



## matt

I have also acquired my favorites however I intend to buy all aminal Crossing amiibo figures


----------



## lars708

matt said:


> I have also acquired my favorites however I intend to buy all aminal Crossing amiibo figures



Ugh i don't even have the money to buy those T-T


----------



## Applelicious

Hey guys I heard that some one has created a custom Satoru Iwata amiibo figure and it is on sale on Ebay. But you can only bid for it cause its for charity you can read about it here.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/10/05/custom-iwata-amiibo-on-ebay-for-charity




Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido

The price on that atm tho D': damn.

So I was trading in Splatoon today (No fun anymore) and saw so many Jigglies, Greninja's, Meta Knights and Ness Amiibos *~* along with Classic's and Mii fighters, was gonna pick one up but I'll do that another time 8(


----------



## lars708

Hyogo said:


> The price on that atm tho D': damn.
> 
> So I was trading in Splatoon today (No fun anymore) and saw so many Jigglies, Greninja's, Meta Knights and Ness Amiibos *~* along with Classic's and Mii fighters, was gonna pick one up but I'll do that another time 8(



Trading in Splatoon? What? I am confused


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Trading in Splatoon? What? I am confused


I think Hyogo means that he sold Splatoon as he feels it is no longer fun anymore.


----------



## Hyoshido

lars708 said:


> Trading in Splatoon? What? I am confused


Means I sold it to a shop for quick cash


----------



## JCnator

Mii Fighters are going to be a Toys "R" Us exclusive in North America. Not sure if it applies in Canada as well, but I've heard that they'll stock a lot of these guys like Bowser Jr. did. If that's the case, I might try to order Mii Fighters along with Bowser Jr.


----------



## Midoriya

Going to go into Best Buy tomorrow and get me that Shulk... I've had the game Xenoblade Chronicles 3D since it came out earlier this year as well so that's pretty sad I haven't been able to get him yet.... But no more!


----------



## lars708

Seriously, Nintendo Nederland misspelled Reese as Reece... I'm disappointed

http://t.co/ybzJNcJOLq


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh I read that as nendoland


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh I read that as nendoland



Lmao, understandable since Nederland is the dutch name for The Netherlands


----------



## The Hidden Owl

lars708 said:


> Seriously, Nintendo Nederland misspelled Reese as Reece... I'm disappointed
> 
> http://t.co/ybzJNcJOLq



Probably its bc they have a different spelling...

anyways, I got a Shulk amiibo today!! I was gonna get Little Mac since Shulk wasn't on display and there was only one left of LM but I asked in the back and they had one! now i only need Nessand Falco and my collection will be complete!


----------



## lars708

The Hidden Owl said:


> Probably its bc they have a different spelling...
> 
> anyways, I got a Shulk amiibo today!! I was gonna get Little Mac since Shulk wasn't on display and there was only one left of LM but I asked in the back and they had one! now i only need Nessand Falco and my collection will be complete!



No because Animal Crossing isn't even translated to dutch. Trust me because i am dutch. Which is obvious because why would non-dutch people check the dutch twitter of Nintendo...


----------



## Coach

Today I managed to get a villager amiibo! We reserved it just to make sure and then picked it up a couple hours later. I also bought 5 more happy home designer card packs while we were there! They still had around 25 packs left after I got them, so I might end up buying more.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Coach said:


> Today I managed to get a villager amiibo! We reserved it just to make sure and then picked it up a couple hours later. I also bought 5 more happy home designer card packs while we were there! They still had around 25 packs left after I got them, so I might end up buying more.



Ah nice! Wish I had a Mint NA one... only a used one xD Our Best Buy has like 50 packs, 50+ fox and 30+ Cpt Falcon so I'll need to go back soon aha.


----------



## Applelicious

For NA people have you guys had any luck finding Little Mac amiibo at Best Buy. Cause I am going this week to Best Buy and gonna try my luck in picking one up hopefully they will have plenty of them in stock, but with my luck I doubt it.


----------



## Javocado

Couldn't find a Capt. Falcon today but I'm gonna try again tomorrow.
Saw 4 Lucarios, Fox and Little Mac though so that was neat.
Also hit 6 stores today and no HHD cards at all :-(


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> Couldn't find a Capt. Falcon today but I'm gonna try again tomorrow.
> Saw 4 Lucarios, Fox and Little Mac though so that was neat.
> Also hit 6 stores today and no HHD cards at all :-(



Awwhh, that sucks... I hope you have more luck tomorrow!


----------



## Heyden

lol found a pack at Target, got Bangle, Eugene and DJ KK


----------



## JCnator

More CPSIA reports has dropped in, and the most interesting tidbits about that is:

- Restock of all of the Splatoon amiibo, including the formely rare 3-pack
- They're currently producing Mewtwo at the moment


Man, we're close to finishing getting Super Smash Bros. amiibo. And there's already much less activity than before.


----------



## uwuzumakii

CHIBI ROBO! CHIBI ROBO! I JUST GOT ONE TODAY! YAY ME!!!


----------



## bloomwaker

Got Chibi Robo~ 
Thanks to my headache, he's still in a box, in a bag, but he's there. Broken the seal on the main box to get a peek at things to make sure everything checks out.


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Man, we're close to finishing getting Super Smash Bros. amiibo. And there's already much less activity than before.



don't forget the potentially 3 new dlc charas

we're good until Q1 2016 at the earliest


----------



## Applelicious

Today was an exciting day for me, cause today I went to my local Toys R Us which I haven't been to in such a long time and when I went to the amiibo section my jaw drop to the floor  I was like really foaming at the mouth and my heart was beating like crazy.

There was so many rare amiibo's in stock at my Toys R Us I didn't know what to do I was overwhelm with excitement o-o... There was tons of Fox amiibo's, Greninja's, and Lucario amiibos at my Toys R Us when I was looking through them I saw something hidden in the back and found Shulk aka " JasonBurrows " and there was also a hidden Little Mac amiibo as well I said to my self forget about the rest and I quickly just got those two so yea lol. And after that I quickly ran to the cashier before any one could see me what I was holding in my hand in case some one wanted to intercept me and grab them from my hand XD.

Also after my lucky day at Toys R Us I went to Gamestop to see if they had anything good there and omg they had a huge stock available of the retro 3 pack they had like 50 available o-o I was in shock to see that many and when I went there I notice they had only one 8 bit Mario amiibo available so I grab that one to as well. 

So no Lady Palutena this month for me sadly cause I got a good haul today of amiibo's and I didn't even had to resort to buying them from Ebay like most of the time that I do XD.. Also it felt so good holding all those rare amiibo's in my arms I j ust wanted to walk out the store with all of them just wish my local Toys R Us wasn't so far away x.x..




Spoiler


----------



## Raffy

Villager is being restocked on November 8th! excited c:


----------



## Applelicious

I know me too I am so excited I hope he will become available online though cause its such a pain in the behind to drive to my local Toys R Us though cause its so far away from my house c.c..


----------



## uwuzumakii

gv me al da ameebooz so I canz get da ladiezzzzzzz


----------



## mintellect

Raffy said:


> Villager is being restocked on November 8th! excited c:



YESSSS! I'm so happy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> More CPSIA reports has dropped in, and the most interesting tidbits about that is:
> 
> - Restock of all of the Splatoon amiibo, including the formely rare 3-pack
> - They're currently producing Mewtwo at the moment
> 
> 
> Man, we're close to finishing getting Super Smash Bros. amiibo. And there's already much less activity than before.



SPLATOON!! *runs to store*


----------



## piichinu

um does anyone know if yarn yoshi amiibo will be immediately available on amazon's website on the 16th
and will they be retail price or like $40 each

(i already kno about the bundle but i download my games so i cant get that)

thanks i cant find this info anywhere


----------



## LambdaDelta

https://twitter.com/ToysRUs/status/653570840789970944

f*** this s***


----------



## bloomwaker

^Considering how good they in particular have been about restocking, I'd say it's not so bad, not as bad as it could be, at any rate.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Raffy said:


> Villager is being restocked on November 8th! excited c:


i will die if i get one


----------



## lars708

The Hidden Owl said:


> i will die if i get one



Don't get one then! I wonder if this restock has differences compared to the most recent print...


----------



## Javocado

Finally snagged all the Smash amiibo that are currently out in NA! Shouts to Temari/Amichann for the final pieces of the puzzle in Charizard and Samus!


----------



## LambdaDelta

dapperlace said:


> ^Considering how good they in particular have been about restocking, I'd say it's not so bad, not as bad as it could be, at any rate.



they are among the most absolute **** when it comes to online retail though

so **** them


also that scummy price hike

not as scummy as scalpers sure, but still scummy


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> Finally snagged all the Smash amiibo that are currently out in NA! Shouts to Temari/Amichann for the final pieces of the puzzle in Charizard and Samus!



officially jealous and wondering how i could ever afford that

mine collection looks like crap now


----------



## bloomwaker

Nice! I don't know if I'll ever want to collect all of them, but I'll need to wait until I'm better off financially in either case.


----------



## Jake

ninty AU just announced AU will be getting the AC triple pack god bless


----------



## Javocado

I work pretty earlyish Friday, don't know if I'll be able to snag the Yarn Yoshi before work.
Hopefully there's still some stocked come the evening!


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> I work pretty earlyish Friday, don't know if I'll be able to snag the Yarn Yoshi before work.
> Hopefully there's still some stocked come the evening!



show up to work late and get ur mom 2 write u a note


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> show up to work late and get ur mom 2 write u a note



I like the way you think


----------



## Cam1

Im hoping to nab a blue yarn yoshi friday, but isk if I will make it out rip


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now pre-ordered one of two Falco amiibo.


----------



## Raffy

Villager amiibo, that were supposed to be restocked in November, have been seen in a toysrus in New Jersey. 
nintendo is drunk lolwtf


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Oh wow, we visited Best Buy today for a Roku and they restocked on a bunch of Amiibos like Shulk, Marth, Yarn Yoshi, etc. I decided to buy a Marth Amiibo since I wanted him for awhile, but didn't want to pay $30. I will train him well...


----------



## bloomwaker

I got a green, blue, and pink Yarn Yoshi today, as well as an additional blue one for my brother, since his birthday's soon. 

The game itself is pretty cute too! Although I haven't played platformer type games in a while, so I'm very bad at it. 8);;


----------



## Javocado

Got out of work and snagged a Blue and Pink on Gamestop online!
Thinking about if I wanna get Wooly Wurl and the Green or just import the little dude. I'll probably go with the first one because I can use more firepower in my Wii U video game library plus I have a soft spot for Yoshi and his games haha.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Raffy said:


> Villager amiibo, that were supposed to be restocked in November, have been seen in a toysrus in New Jersey.
> nintendo is drunk lolwtf



TRU employees are probably just ignoring dates in favor of more sales


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have now pre-ordered my second Falco amiibo. 

Zavvi.com did have the Falco amiibo available for ?8.70 a few minutes ago, but it has now sold out...
http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-smash-falco/11183743.html?autocomplete=productsuggestion


----------



## Applelicious

Finally manage to snag me a Marth amiibo yesterday when I went to Best Buy. I also was able to manage to pre-order Falco as well. I am sure loving these restock cause where I live both Best Buy and Toys R Us have huge amount of restock of amiibo's.

I am planning on going back there next week and picking up a Greninja and Dark Pit x3. Also at my local Gamestop they have a good amount of Yarn Yoshi available as well.


Also funny thing is I talk to one of the employees at Best Buy who works over at the game section were they sell the amiibos and he told me that they have huge amount of Dark Pit and other amiibo's in the storage. So he told me that there's no need to worried about having them run out any time soon.



Spoiler


----------



## enyothefirst

Unfortunately missed a lot of the crazy yesterday and today because I'm stuck on a campus. Which is a little disappointing since I wanted the pink yarn Yoshiibo.

Any places online still have them in stock?


----------



## Kuroh

Visited Best Buy yesterday without knowing about the amiibo restock, so seeing Marth there was such a nice surprise ;u; They also had Shulk, Dark Pit, and Greninja~


----------



## Heyden

$40?! no ty
https://www.ebgames.com.au/3ds-2112...llectors-Album-Placeholder-Price-Nintendo-3DS
I'm expecting a price drop soon


----------



## Danielkang2

Man I missed yarn yoshi. ;-; They're on gamestop but they don't ship here. r.i.p.


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> $40?! no ty
> https://www.ebgames.com.au/3ds-2112...llectors-Album-Placeholder-Price-Nintendo-3DS
> I'm expecting a price drop soon



wtf id only pay $20 max for that


----------



## Zane

I'm really impressed with the yarn yoshi stock wow. At least in Canada, pink and blue Yoshis have been in stock online everywhere I've looked all day, I keep almost buying the pink one ffff. If I see it in a store I probably won't be able to help myself. I wonder if the mega yarn yoshi stock will be just as good. :v


----------



## JasonBurrows

I managed to get one of the Falco amiibo preorders that I mentioned above for ?8.70 with a ?0.09 PayPal surcharge.
I am really happy with that as it is cheaper than even Nintendo UK Official Store and their RRP price of ?10.99.


----------



## Cam1

Just ordered myself a blue yarn yoshi yeet


----------



## mintellect

I had a dream yesterday that I found a ton of rare Amiibo at the store... *sigh*

Although from reading this thread I'd probably find some rare Amiibo if I got off my lazy butt and went to a store.


----------



## Coach

I'm still waiting for the Animal crossing amiibo to be available to pre-order here - I'd like to be able to access all of the characers when the game comes out!


----------



## bloomwaker

Someone found a Marth amiibo for me that they'll be shipping out as payment for a commission. I'm excited!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Haydenn said:


> $40?! no ty
> https://www.ebgames.com.au/3ds-2112...llectors-Album-Placeholder-Price-Nintendo-3DS
> I'm expecting a price drop soon



Wow, that's really expensive. That maximum I think I would pay is $20......

I mean, I could buy a 3DS game with that money O-O
And also, I could always just buy a regular binder and decorate it like Animal Crossing, and that would cost like $2-$5 depending on how good of a quality the binder is.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Got my first amiibo!
Mario .
I want to start collect them even though I don't have a Wii U


----------



## Coach

Slammint said:


> Got my first amiibo!
> Mario .
> I want to start collect them even though I don't have a Wii U



Was it Mario party edition or smash edition


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> $40?! no ty
> https://www.ebgames.com.au/3ds-2112...llectors-Album-Placeholder-Price-Nintendo-3DS
> I'm expecting a price drop soon



Ninty AU tweeted it'll cost $19.95, and the S2 book + cards will come November 21st (but nothing about the release of the first book i dont tihnk???)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Coach said:


> Was it Mario party edition or smash edition



or silver or gold edition


----------



## matt

Got my eyes on that Tom nook and resetti figures when they release


----------



## Dinosaurz

Coach said:


> Was it Mario party edition or smash edition



Mario party :/


----------



## Jake

omg mewtwo is huge


----------



## lars708

Jake. said:


> omg mewtwo is huge



Uh oh i gotta hunt for that mario


----------



## bloomwaker

Those are both very nice.


----------



## Coach

Slammint said:


> Mario party :/



At least the mario party ones are a good size


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received a Mewtwo amiibo today. That is 51/55 within my collection.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I have received a Mewtwo amiibo today. That is 51/55 within my collection.



Very nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just the one?


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> Very nice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just the one?


Just the one for now, yes.


----------



## Applelicious

Can't wait to for the release of Mewtwo I am sure gonna pick two of those guys up. Also can't wait for my Falco amiibo to arrive as well.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Can't wait to for the release of Mewtwo I am sure gonna pick two of those guys up. Also can't wait for my Falco amiibo to arrive as well.


Hey Applelicious, how is your collection coming along?


----------



## Applelicious

Its coming along well just need 22 more amiibo's to finish the smash bros series once I am done with that I need to start collecting the Yarn Yoshi series as well as the animal crossing ones. Can't wait to finish collecting these amiibo's and be done with already.

Its gonna take a while though, but with the huge restock we got over here for amiibo it shouldn't take that long I am planning on picking up Greninja this week or Dark Pit if I am lucky.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Its coming along well just need 22 more amiibo's to finish the smash bros series once I am done with that I need to start collecting the Yarn Yoshi series as well as the animal crossing ones. Can't wait to finish collecting these amiibo's and be done with already.
> 
> Its gonna take a while though, but with the huge restock we got over here for amiibo it shouldn't take that long I am planning on picking up Greninja this week or Dark Pit if I am lucky.


Oh very nice! 

Regarding my collection, I just need to acquire the following amiibo to have my second full set.
(I am not boasting. I mean this 100% genuinely)

No.1 Mario
No.2 Peach
No.3 Yoshi
No.4 Donkey Kong
No.5 Link
No.6 Fox
No.7 Samus
No.10 Pikachu
No.14 Diddy Kong
No.15 Luigi
No.23 Sheik


----------



## Cam1

The only amiibo I cant find thats somewhat common is Sheik. Maybe they will have her next time I go to TRU


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received an 8-Bit Mario Modern Colours amiibo today.


----------



## Vida

I found and bought the Mewtwo amiibo today. Well,  what can I say? They did a pretty good job on this one  Color,  pose,  body,  eyes all look perfect. Best looking Pok?mon amiibo in my opinion. 

I've always wanted a decent looking Mewtwo figurine since Red/Blue so I'm glad I got this one


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Cam said:


> The only amiibo I cant find thats somewhat common is Sheik. Maybe they will have her next time I go to TRU



She is on the top of my list as well... Sheik and Capt. Falcon.

Managed to grab Marth, Fox, and Little Mac yesterday! My mom went to BB a week ago and the had a fully stocked shelf of Capt. Falcon, Little Mac, Shulk, and Fox along with 50is packs of AC amiibo cards.

ALL GONE WTF

soooo I asked if they had Capt. Falcon or LM in the back and sure enough they had 4 LM so I bought one.  No yarn yoshis anywhere though, kinda bummed since we visited 7 stores only to find that they had a few 30 minutes away, but we couldn't make it.


----------



## lars708

Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash has amiibo support! According to the latest trailer and news feeds the functionality will be similar to Super Smash Bros. 

Players will be able to scan an amiibo* in and train them by playing with or against you amiibo. As your amiibo grows stronger it will also gain various abilities. Perhaps your amiibo becomes a very quick runner? Or maybe your amiibo gives the ball an extra bit of speed? Who knows!

The main difference in my opinion is the piece of functionality i really miss in Super Smash Bros. I am talking about online amiibo functionality of course! This time around players will be able to team up with their amiibo to battle with other players all across the world! I honestly can't wait for this!

* Only a selection of the amiibo line-up are compatible with Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash. The figures that are supported have yet to be confirmed. My bet is that all the amiibo of characters that are playable in the game will be compatible. That would mean that Mario, Luigi, Peach, Donkey Kong, Yoshi, Toad, Wario, Rosalina and Bowser amiibo are going to be supported by the game.


----------



## Javocado

Sister came through with the Yoshi Wooly Wurl bundle yesterday and the Blue and Pink I ordered last Friday finally came!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, but how about that gold cat amiibo?


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but how about that gold cat amiibo?



tbh i've actually been eyeing that same dragonite plush amiibo on ebay for like 2 years now maybe i should buy it after all


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am really unsure if I have worked out my collection correctly...

Without sounding confusing, I have 65 amiibo in my collection right now.
The maximum amount of second amiibo that I can have is 65 of course. This equals 130.
I have an extra Mii Gunner amiibo. This equals 131.
I have three extra Mr. Game & Watch amiibo. This equals 134.
I take off 16 amiibo from that total of 134 because there are 16 that I have not bought a second one of yet... This equals 118.

*The TL;DR version of this is that I want to know if the duplicate amiibo total is 53 or 49.*
*The Singular amiibo and TOTAL AMOUNT are definitely correct.*

Singular amiibo Total: 65
Duplicate amiibo Total: ?
TOTAL AMOUNT: 118 (As of 23rd of October 2015)


----------



## Cam1

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Should be 53. Subtract the number of duplicates you dont have from the total number you have. That is 49. Then add the mii gunner (50) and the three game and watch (53)


----------



## LambdaDelta

protip: keep a text document or spreadsheet


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just preordered the Cyrus amiibo.
The only amiibo I will have to wait until sometime in 2016 to purchase now is Mega Yarn Yoshi.
I should *hopefully* be getting the other five Animal Crossing amiibo for Christmas 2015.


----------



## emolga

i went to gamestop, target, and walmart, and none of them had the animal crossing amiibo cards. they all had the pink yoshi's wooly world amiibo, gamestop had the three-pack bundle of ROB, duck hunt and mr game and watch, and target had dr. mario


----------



## Coach

Just pre-ordered all of the animal crossing amiibo! Glad that it wasn't as hard as I thought it'd be to find them all!


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just preordered the Cyrus amiibo.
> The only amiibo I will have to wait until sometime in 2016 to purchase now is Mega Yarn Yoshi.
> I should *hopefully* be getting the other five Animal Crossing amiibo for Christmas 2015.



Um you ARE aware that there are more Animal Crossing amiibo coming this year than just those right?


----------



## Cam1

lars708 said:


> Um you ARE aware that there are more Animal Crossing amiibo coming this year than just those right?


Not necessarily this year though. There isn't a release date for Blathers, Celeste, Kicks, and Resetti as far as I'm aware.


----------



## lars708

Cam said:


> Not necessarily this year though. There isn't a release date for Blathers, Celeste, Kicks, and Resetti as far as I'm aware.



Oh i thought they were going to release this year, pretty sure i saw someone say that...


----------



## Coach

lars708 said:


> Oh i thought they were going to release this year, pretty sure i saw someone say that...



Well, they've been confirmed to be released in Japan on December 17th, that might have been where you got the release date from! But I'm guessing they'll be released around Christmas in other places, too!


----------



## lars708

Coach said:


> Well, they've been confirmed to be released in Japan on December 17th, that might have been where you got the release date from! But I'm guessing they'll be released around Christmas in other places, too!



Yeah that might be it!


----------



## Jake

stand alone green yarn yoshi releases in NA november 13


----------



## Peppy Wendy

lars708 said:


> Yeah that might be it!



You buying Japan amiibo? I don't think mom will approve


----------



## Jake

i dont really care for CPSIAISZEf certificates or w/e but apparently a mystery AC amiibo got one which is assumed to be Isabelle, meaning she will most likely get a stand alone release in NA (and most likely Digby, too)


----------



## lars708

Peppy Wendy said:


> You buying Japan amiibo? I don't think mom will approve



Jytte please... Go bug you friends or something!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Peppy Wendy said:


> You buying Japan amiibo? I don't think mom will approve



importing is typically far less of a hassle, and if you know what you're doing doesn't even cost that much more either. especially given how the current exchange rate is

at least if you're in the US or UK, not sure about elsewhere


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> importing is typically far less of a hassle, and if you know what you're doing doesn't even cost that much more either. especially given how the current exchange rate is
> 
> at least if you're in the US or UK, not sure about elsewhere



We are in The Netherlands and Japanese stores don't deliver to us  Also my sister is just teasing me lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

lars708 said:


> We are in The Netherlands and Japanese stores don't deliver to us  Also my sister is just teasing me lmao



Not even if you use a proxy service?


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> Not even if you use a proxy service?



Well yes that is possible but that costs a lot, like 20 euros


----------



## LambdaDelta

lars708 said:


> Well yes that is possible but that costs a lot, like 20 euros



Yeah, its generally pricey as a base regardless of where you are.

Which is why I always just do this with huge/multiple orders, and whenever possible with shops that accept international cards, even if they won't ship internationally (though not sure if you would even theoretically be able to have this benefit).

I mean it still builds up the cost, but its a much more gradual raise compared to the start that the average cost per item for it can end up being far cheaper as a result. Even when taking into account shipping costs and everything else too.


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> Yeah, its generally pricey as a base regardless of where you are.
> 
> Which is why I always just do this with huge/multiple orders, and whenever possible with shops that accept international cards, even if they won't ship internationally (though not sure if you would even theoretically be able to have this benefit).
> 
> I mean it still builds up the cost, but its a much more gradual raise compared to the start that the average cost per item for it can end up being far cheaper as a result. Even when taking into account shipping costs and everything else too.



Yeah that makes sense but i only need 3 more amiibo until i have every amiibo i want and they are all amiibo that still have to come out so i am good for now i guess!


----------



## LambdaDelta

lars708 said:


> Yeah that makes sense but i only need 3 more amiibo until i have every amiibo i want and they are all amiibo that still have to come out so i am good for now i guess!



Curious, which 3?

And good luck with obtaining. Even though you should by all means be able to so long as you're patient and persistent enough.


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> Curious, which 3?
> 
> And good luck with obtaining. Even though you should by all means be able to so long as you're patient and persistent enough.



Falco, Mega Yarn Yoshi and the Inkling Squid (as i found out that it comes out individually at november 20th ^^).

And yes i should be good when i check the stores in the first week after release!


----------



## Peppy Wendy

lars708 said:


> Falco, Mega Yarn Yoshi and the Inkling Squid (as i found out that it comes out individually at november 20th ^^).
> 
> And yes i should be good when i check the stores in the first week after release!



You mean the inkling? Lars you dumb, it only is in the limited edition, even i know and i don't have amiibo


----------



## JasonBurrows

The Falco amiibo is now available on Nintendo UK Official Store.
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/falco-no.52-amiibo/11164986.html


----------



## oath2order

JasonBurrows said:


> The Falco amiibo is now available on Nintendo UK Official Store.
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/falco-no.52-amiibo/11164986.html



Jason I have to ask and I'm not trolling...

Do you have all the series 1 amiibo cards?


----------



## JasonBurrows

oath2order said:


> Jason I have to ask and I'm not trolling...
> 
> Do you have all the series 1 amiibo cards?


I have 42 of the Series 1 cards without duplicates.


----------



## oath2order

JasonBurrows said:


> I have 42 of the Series 1 cards without duplicates.



Interesting, how come you haven't gotten them all?


----------



## JasonBurrows

oath2order said:


> Interesting, how come you haven't gotten them all?


Simply put. My Pre-Orders list is looooong...  lol


----------



## lars708

Ugh the new Halloween collectibles are like amiibo, i wish i could get some more Pumpkin Cupcakes...


----------



## uwuzumakii

giv me al da ameebooz plex kthxbye!!!111!111oneoneone111one


----------



## uwuzumakii

I saw a Splatoon 3-Pack at the store but... I didn't have any money!!! ;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;--;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;


----------



## Zane

BluePikachu47 said:


> I saw a Splatoon 3-Pack at the store but... I didn't have any money!!! ;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;--;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;



my wal-mart had a few the last couple times i was in there but it's like the price of a 3ds game i just couldn't do it


----------



## lars708

BluePikachu47 said:


> I saw a Splatoon 3-Pack at the store but... I didn't have any money!!! ;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;--;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;



Aww that sucks!


----------



## matt

I currently have 84/100 of series 1 amiibo cards


----------



## lars708

matt said:


> I currently have 84/100 of series 1 amiibo cards



I am so jealous  I wish i could actually get the cards. I have never seen any packs besides the ones i bought.


----------



## LambdaDelta

matt said:


> I currently have 84/100 of series 1 amiibo cards



I have 0/100

beat that


----------



## uwuzumakii

OH MY GOD I JUST GOT THE SPLATOON AMIIBO 3-PACK AS AN EARLY BIRTHDAY PRESENT!!!!! YAY ME!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!11!!!!1111oneoneone111oneone


----------



## Heyden

Oh yeah I got Suck Hint Duo the other day, I'm a bit ticked off because the paint on his eye is a bit rough...


----------



## NerdHouse

Best way to quickly level a new amiibo?

Also I got Link and Inkboy.


----------



## lars708

Chroma Red said:


> Best way to quickly level a new amiibo?
> 
> Also I got Link and Inkboy.



Well i think the best way to do that is letting the amiibo fight against other amiibo. But since the amiibo functionality is trash you might want to take your time and train you amiibo on your own instead of rushing it.


----------



## Javocado

Chroma Red said:


> Best way to quickly level a new amiibo?
> 
> Also I got Link and Inkboy.



I got bored as hell and did a 99 stock against my untouched Falcon amiibo a few months back and it got him 30+ levels up.


----------



## lars708

Javocado said:


> I got bored as hell and did a 99 stock against my untouched Falcon amiibo a few months back and it got him 30+ levels up.



Whoa a 99 stock match takes forever...


----------



## Hermione Granger

I got Dark Pit today ._.


----------



## lars708

John Lennon said:


> I got Dark Pit today ._.



Isn't that supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## NerdHouse

Javocado said:


> I got bored as hell and did a 99 stock against my untouched Falcon amiibo a few months back and it got him 30+ levels up.



I've setup 3 matches, 50 stock each with my amiibo VS 3 CPUs at lv7. It's at lv 48 currently.

EDIT: Maxed at level 50!


----------



## uwuzumakii

I got a Blue Yarn Yoshi today!


----------



## Hermione Granger

I recently got a Dark Pit.


----------



## matt

Just preordered Tom Nook from game.co.uk


----------



## lars708

It seems like that stores are putting the Inkling Squid amiibo out early since i was able to find quite a decent number today. So if you are in Europe and want an Inkling Squid, you might want to check your stores for it!

Oh i also saw Villagers, Ganondorfs, Dark Pits and Animal Crossing amiibo card packs in every store so there is a restock of those going on as well!


----------



## mintellect

I managed to snag a pink yarn Yoshi and two Animal Crossing packs at Target today. I got Willow and Isabelle, two I really wanted,
along with Clyde, Bangle, Puck, Bob, Sable, Goose,Jeremiah, Patty, Tiffany, and Monique, in addition to the Lottie card I got with the game.
My mom told me she found a Villager amiibo online, and ordered it, and it was confirmed and everything, and the next day she got an email saying it was out of stock. I was so mad. Why did they tell her they had it and we're going to ship it???

Today I finally got an NFC reader, but it's Japanese. Will it work with my NA 3Ds and NA cards?


----------



## JCnator

Diancie Rose said:


> [...]
> 
> Today I finally got an NFC reader, but it's Japanese. Will it work with my NA 3Ds and NA cards?



The NFC reader isn't region-locked at all, so you can use it on any 3DS regardless of their region.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Does anyone know about upcoming amiibos besides Mewtwo, Falco, Shovel Knight, or Roy?


----------



## lars708

BluePikachu47 said:


> Does anyone know about upcoming amiibos besides Mewtwo, Falco, Shovel Knight, or Roy?



Um Mega Yarn Yoshi?


----------



## Coach

BluePikachu47 said:


> Does anyone know about upcoming amiibos besides Mewtwo, Falco, Shovel Knight, or Roy?



The animal crossing ones are coming out on the 13th in America (Apart from Lottie, who comes out as an exclusive on the 20th at best buy I believe) and on the 20th in Europe.


----------



## Cam1

BluePikachu47 said:


> Does anyone know about upcoming amiibos besides Mewtwo, Falco, Shovel Knight, or Roy?



Ryu and Lucas


----------



## Cam1

Picked up a villager amiibo today!


----------



## JCnator

Did anyone noticed that the TRU Villager amiibo is another reprinted variant? They corrected its face once again, so it appears it has a smaller forehead.



Spoiler












Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3s0prv/villager_amiibo_comparisons_tru_reprint_nws/


----------



## Zane

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Did anyone noticed that the TRU Villager amiibo is another reprinted variant? They corrected its face once again, so it appears it has a smaller forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3s0prv/villager_amiibo_comparisons_tru_reprint_nws/



cant believe people bullied villager into getting plastic surgery


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Did anyone noticed that the TRU Villager amiibo is another reprinted variant? They corrected its face once again, so it appears it has a smaller forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/3s0prv/villager_amiibo_comparisons_tru_reprint_nws/



It looks like his forehead got bigger honestly.
2nd print is still the best.


----------



## Hyoshido

I dunno, I like the 3rd print the best, seems just right for Villager


----------



## Cam1

Hyogo said:


> I dunno, I like the 3rd print the best, seems just right for Villager



I agree! I was very pleasantly surprised to see how much nicer it looked!


----------



## Javocado

I can't wait for Friday!
I'm trying to cop Mewtwo and maybe a couple AC amiibo.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Javocado said:
			
		

> I can't wait for Friday!
> I'm trying to cop Mewtwo and maybe a couple AC amiibo.


I am going to receive my two preordered copies of Rodea the Sky Soldier - Limited Edition Wii U and two copies of Rodea the Sky Soldier - Limited Edition 3DS on or before Friday.

I received my two Chibi-Robo amiibo yesterday. I sincerely apologise to *everyone* on TBT for not posting this update sooner.


----------



## uwuzumakii

OH, MY, F***ING, GOD!!!!!!!! I WENT TO TOYS R US TODAY AND THEY HAD SO MANY F***ING AMIIBOS!!!!!!!!!! I BOUGHT LITERALLY 15 AND IT ENDED UP COSTING ME $200 BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!! Anyways, the ones I got were...



Spoiler: Amiibos



Ganondorf, Sheik, Captain Falcon, Fox, Greninja, Bowser Jr., Villager, Mii Gunner, Mii Fighter, Mii Brawler, Zero Suit Samus, Shulk, Pac-Man, Lucario, and Pink Yarn Yoshi


----------



## Blythetastic

I'm thinking I might go to Toys R Us early on Sunday to get Mega Yarn Yoshi. Are the lines for Sunday releases usually bad? I've never gone to one but I'd really like to get a big Yoshi.


----------



## Javocado

TP HYPE!!!!
I'm loving this box art.
I just might get multiple so I can have a pack of Link wolves.


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> TP HYPE!!!!
> I'm loving this box art.
> I just might get multiple so I can have a pack of Link wolves.



I need my Lucas first. ;_;
I may just import him from Japan since he comes out next month and I've never cared about region since I just brutally stab the boxes open with a butcher knife anyways.


----------



## bloomwaker

I pre-ordered the TP HD bundle, I'm so excited! I never got to play the original, but I've been watching my friend play.


----------



## lars708

I want to get the Twilight Princess bundle so i can get the soundtrack CD but parents... 

Maybe i can ask them to order it in advance for my birthday lol


----------



## bloomwaker

lars708 said:


> I want to get the Twilight Princess bundle so i can get the soundtrack CD but parents...
> 
> Maybe i can ask them to order it in advance for my birthday lol



I'm not sure how Amazon works in your region, but in ours, they don't charge until the release date for pre-orders. You won't even have to give them a penny up front.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> I'm not sure how Amazon works in your region, but in ours, they don't charge until the release date for pre-orders. You won't even have to give them a penny up front.



Amazon only sells books here so it actually does not really exist hahah


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Here's my haul today:


Spoiler:  



View attachment 156117


----------



## uwuzumakii

Javocado said:


> TP HYPE!!!!
> I'm loving this box art.
> I just might get multiple so I can have a pack of Link wolves.



Is this real? It looks kinda fake...

Wait, nvm it is real. IM DUMB


----------



## Heyden

BluePikachu47 said:


> Is this real? It looks kinda fake...



ofc its real, didn't you watch the direct? ;P


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am revealing that my final amiibo pre-orders for 2015 are going to be the following ones.

*Friday the 20th of November*

Animal Crossing amiibo Festival with Isabelle and Digby amiibo and amiibo Card Pack
Animal Crossing amiibo Festival + 2 amiibo + 3 amiibo cards
Falco amiibo
Falco amiibo
Reece amiibo
Reece amiibo
Lottie amiibo
Lottie amiibo
Mabel amiibo
Cyrus amiibo
K.K. Slider amiibo
Tom Nook amiibo

*Friday the 27th of November*

Shovel Knight amiibo
Shovel Knight amiibo


----------



## bloomwaker

The animal crossing amiibo look really good! I was surprised to see that aside from pre-orders, the local GameStop had already sold out on the actual Amiibo Festival game. 

Got mine, though! 





I apologize for the cast shadow on Digby. I couldn't get a better angle. ;;

EDIT: Just noticed the glare in Cyrus's eye makes him look a bit derpy, but he looks 100% fine in person.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Dear Jason, 

Thank you for your order with Zavvi.com. Details of your order are listed below:

amiibo Smash Sheik ?11.99
In stock | Usually dispatched within 24 hours
Total Delivery Cost: ?0.00
Total: ?12.11 *(1% PayPal Surcharge - +?0.12)*

EDIT: Yay! I got the first post of the 400th page! 
I should post my entire amiibo collection as a celebration...

I have a total of... *drum roll*
*120 amiibo!!!!*


----------



## bloomwaker

Can't even fit that many in my room right now. 

For anyone who's curious: So far, the physical amiibo work with Happy Home Designer as well, and are used similarly to the amiibo cards. Not sure if this applies to all Animal Crossing figures, since I only have 5.


----------



## Holla

I just bought Nook and Mable at Walmart today. Lottie and the 3-pack shipped from BestBuy last night so I should get them next week.

Wish I could have found Green Yarn Yoshi and Mewtwo but I guess Canada has yet to receive shipments of them.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Someone give me amiibos. I want the now. Maybe I should rob Jason...


----------



## NerdHouse

Holla said:


> I just bought Nook and Mable at Walmart today. Lottie and the 3-pack shipped from BestBuy last night so I should get them next week.
> 
> Wish I could have found Green Yarn Yoshi and Mewtwo but I guess Canada has yet to receive shipments of them.



When did they release a Mewtwo amiibo? I missed that bit of news I guess!
The Gamestop near me has a ton of Green Yarn Yoshi. I almost bought one and the Retro 3 pack.


----------



## Kristen

I have Sonic, Pikachu, and Toon Link amiibos

amiibos make me so angry I want them all but I can't afford them all

I really want Lucina though and haven't been able to find her amiibo anywhere :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

there are too many I can't even keep track


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Someone give me amiibos. I want the now. Maybe I should rob Jason...


What amiibo do you have? Maybe I should rob you if you have any of the twenty I am missing... XD

These are the remaining twenty that I am currently after.

*Super Smash Bros. Collection*

1. Mario
2. Peach
3. Yoshi
4. Donkey Kong
5. Link
6. Fox
7. Samus
8. Pikachu
9. Diddy Kong
10. Luigi

*Super Mario Collection*

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
6. Bowser

*Animal Crossing Collection*

1. K.K. Slider
2. Mabel
3. Tom Nook
4. Cyrus


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Dear Jason,
> 
> Thank you for your order with Zavvi.com. Details of your order are listed below:
> 
> amiibo Smash Sheik ?11.99
> In stock | Usually dispatched within 24 hours
> Total Delivery Cost: ?0.00
> Total: ?12.11 *(1% PayPal Surcharge - +?0.12)*
> 
> EDIT: Yay! I got the first post of the 400th page!
> I should post my entire amiibo collection as a celebration...
> 
> I have a total of... *drum roll*
> *120 amiibo!!!!*



Nobody cares! Stop mocking people for their little collections! Thank you!


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Nobody cares! Stop mocking people for their little collections! Thank you!


I am not mocking anyone. I am merely using the topic for its intended use and discussing amiibo.  Thank you. 

I have improved... I don't post my massive lists anymore.


----------



## Heyden

post 4000 woo
oh, and I got some more amiibo cards, I just need Molly and I'll be fine with series 1


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> post 4000 woo


Congratulations Haydenn!


----------



## Celestefey

My Amiibo festival bundle with Digby and Isabelle is arriving next Friday!! And I'm hopefully going to get the Reese and Cyrus amiibo for Christmas. x3 I plan on getting the Celeste amiibo too when that comes out. But really, I would love ALL of the Animal Crossing collection but it just costs so much money.


----------



## ashjaed

My Amiibo Festival bundle with Isabelle and Digby is also on its way! Along with it I preordered the three pack of Cyrus, Reese and KK!

I also plan on getting the remaining three (Tom Nook, Lottie and Mabel)... eventually. Probably when I get paid next tho, lol


----------



## Celestefey

ashjaed said:


> My Amiibo Festival bundle with Isabelle and Digby is also on its way! Along with it I preordered the three pack of Cyrus, Reese and KK!
> 
> I also plan on getting the remaining three (Tom Nook, Lottie and Mabel)... eventually. Probably when I get paid next tho, lol



I wanted the bundle with Reese and Cyrus, but I didn't really want KK at the time. I just don't want to have to pay for an extra amiibo that I don't really want. It's weird they didn't just have a bundle for Reese and Cyrus, not sure why they added in KK  but either way I'll hopefully get both of them individually. Nintendo Store UK are like selling the amiibo in bundles (because they know they can make so much money if they do), not individually so I'd have to get mine off of Game which is more expensive. :\


----------



## ashjaed

Celestefey said:


> I wanted the bundle with Reese and Cyrus, but I didn't really want KK at the time. I just don't want to have to pay for an extra amiibo that I don't really want. It's weird they didn't just have a bundle for Reese and Cyrus, not sure why they added in KK  but either way I'll hopefully get both of them individually. Nintendo Store UK are like selling the amiibo in bundles (because they know they can make so much money if they do), not individually so I'd have to get mine off of Game which is more expensive. :\



Oh that really sucks. 
Could you shop around a bit at physical stores and maybe get a price match somewhere?
I know in Australia Target have Amiibos like $0.95 cheaper (as well as some cool "this is new so here's a rad low price" sales on release of games) and EB Games price match, even on preorders (if you pick them up in store)

I really wanted all of the Amiibo anyway, so the odd coupling of the three pack didn't bother me.

I just wish Australia had an equivalent of the Nintendo UK store, it has some cool items and cool bundles.


----------



## Cam1

Celestefey said:


> I wanted the bundle with Reese and Cyrus, but I didn't really want KK at the time. I just don't want to have to pay for an extra amiibo that I don't really want. It's weird they didn't just have a bundle for Reese and Cyrus, not sure why they added in KK  but either way I'll hopefully get both of them individually. Nintendo Store UK are like selling the amiibo in bundles (because they know they can make so much money if they do), not individually so I'd have to get mine off of Game which is more expensive. :\


Same, except I dont want Reese


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I am not mocking anyone. I am merely using the topic for its intended use and discussing amiibo.  Thank you.
> 
> I have improved... I don't post my massive lists anymore.



True but it is your goal to make people envious. You even said that you wanted me to envy you.


----------



## Javocado

They're gonna make the entire NPC poster into amiibo, I'm calling it now.


----------



## Cam1

Roy is rumored to be a Gamestop exclusive (seen on a display in gamestop). Store exclusives have been pretty easy to nab recently. Maybe he will be an easy amiibo to acquire.


----------



## Javocado

Cam said:


> Roy is rumored to be a Gamestop exclusive (seen on a display in gamestop). Store exclusives have been pretty easy to nab recently. Maybe he will be an easy amiibo to acquire.



I hope so.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I can't wait for the Wolf Link amiibo! I want it so bad!!!


----------



## Javocado

Want to win a Pink Yarn Yoshi amiibo?
Here's your shot.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Celebration&p=5796192&highlight=#post5796192


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> Want to win a Pink Yarn Yoshi amiibo?
> Here's your shot.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Celebration&p=5796192&highlight=#post5796192



teehee

if I cn even bring myself to enter dang it im so leze


----------



## Javocado

The Hidden Owl said:


> teehee
> 
> if I cn even bring myself to enter dang it im so leze



ya got a lot of time m8 so there's no rush haha


----------



## Holla

Chroma Red said:


> When did they release a Mewtwo amiibo? I missed that bit of news I guess!
> The Gamestop near me has a ton of Green Yarn Yoshi. I almost bought one and the Retro 3 pack.



Mewtwo just came out yesterday in the USA. Looks like Canada is rumoured to get him next Friday, I hope so we better get Green Yarn Yoshi too!


----------



## bloomwaker

Had to stop myself from getting Mewtwo for budget reasons. ;;

Maybe some day. I don't use him in Smash or anything. I just really like that Pokemon.


----------



## Cam1

I got Mewtwo today! They also still had some splat packs and ac packs, and I was really tempted lol


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Added to my collection over the weekend. Have pics to share.



Spoiler


----------



## lars708

Klauser_Bateson said:


> Added to my collection over the weekend. Have pics to share.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Whoa, Mega Yarn Yoshi looks pretty small actually...

Nice haul by the way.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Thank you.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I got the regular Yarn Yoshi yesterday along with Mabel!


----------



## Iris Mist

I got Link, Zelda, and Toon Link, with Ganondorf on the way. Trying to find Sheik at an affordable price, and planning on pre-ordering the LoZ :TPHD bundle so I can get Wolf Link.


----------



## Reese

I caved today and picked up Reese/Cyrus/KK, Nook, and Mabel after three days of telling myself I didn't need them. They're sooo much cuter in person omg  Bundle with Isabelle and Digby is on its way from Amazon too (I don't even own a Wii U lmao what am I doing with my life)


----------



## lars708

Going to visit some stores to see if they have the Falco amiibo already (which releases friday).


----------



## Colour Bandit

My Amiibo Festival bundle is on its way! So that's Isabelle, Digby, Reese, Cyrus and KK in the bag for me  
I somehow got lucky on the lottery (Nothing massive but enough for me to double my normal Amiibo AND games budgets this month) and am trying to avoid the temptation to preorder the Nook, Mabel and Lottie Amiibos, though I did splurge on a handful of card packs  I want to save up this boosted budget so I can get all the AC Amiibo and cards over time...


----------



## ashjaed

Colour Bandit said:


> My Amiibo Festival bundle is on its way! So that's Isabelle, Digby, Reese, Cyrus and KK in the bag for me
> I somehow got lucky on the lottery (Nothing massive but enough for me to double my normal Amiibo AND games budgets this month) and am trying to avoid the temptation to preorder the Nook, Mabel and Lottie Amiibos, though I did splurge on a handful of card packs  I want to save up this boosted budget so I can get all the AC Amiibo and cards over time...



Oh well done!

I have extra cash, but have to save it up for going back to the capitol city for doctors appointments 
All I wanna do is buy extra cards and preorder the Lottie amiibo at the very least, if not Mabel and Nook as well!

I keep telling myself if I don't spend the money now, I'll be secure when I go away and then I'll still probably be able to afford at the very least Lottie for when I return home! (Where the amiibo festival bundle and the 3 pack of reese, Cyrus and KK will be waiting for me!)


----------



## lars708

Some stores did have the Falco amiibo already but they weren't allowed to sell those until friday. 
So guess who is going back to the mall friday? That's right:

MY MOMMY!


----------



## bloomwaker

Sometimes, I'm 100% tempted to take amiibo as payment for art.

I actually already did that once. My area was so bad about Marth restocks that my friend paid me with a Marth amiibo. ;lkfdsaj


----------



## Javocado

I'm going hunting today/X-mas shopping after class.
I'm thinking about picking up the 3 pack because they appeal to me the most out of the currently released AC figures.


----------



## bloomwaker

The three-pack for the Animal Crossing amiibo is really nice! I intend to use mine, so I already opened all of them, haha. The only ones I intend to keep the box for in the long run are the Yarn Yoshi amiibo, for dust reasons. The others are much easier to clean off because of their material.


----------



## Coach

My animal crossing amiibo were delivered today! 
I'm so excited, especially since they are not officially released yet here (I'm a UK resident and they're meant to come out on the 20th), apart from the fact that the actual game bundle is not here yet!
This is probably because we ended up swapping who we were ordering it from a few days ago because we wanted them all from the same place.


Spoiler: Pic












My favourite is probably Cyrus, although I also love Lottie! 

The only reason I like Lottie so much is because you know that you can change them into different outfits? Well on the back of the boxes it displays different outfits that the character can change into. One of Lottie's alternate costumes is just her with no make-up (The ditto face) !



Spoiler: In case you haven't seen / heard of it


----------



## bloomwaker

That face is still amazing! 

I'm not sure if I'm going to collect all of the AC amiibo yet, even though I think they're all fantastic. I'm going after the ones I really want first, and then after the games I'm waiting for come out, collect the rest. 

I know for sure I'm going to want both owls though. Owls are my favorite bird, and both of their amiibo look fantastic. I have some time before they come out, at least.


----------



## mintellect

Mom: "Hey I got you an Amiibo today! It's not rare or anything though."
Me: *Opens package* *Villager Amiibo*


----------



## bloomwaker

Diancie Rose said:


> Mom: "Hey I got you an Amiibo today!* It's not rare or anything though.*"
> Me: *Opens package* *Villager Amiibo*



I laughed so hard when I read the result. I actually want one of those, but it's going to be a while before I get one.


----------



## mintellect

dapperlace said:


> I laughed so hard when I read the result. I actually want one of those, but it's going to be a while before I get one.



Yeah, I thought that was funny. I told her it was rare, but I guess she didn't think so because it wasn't $100 like the Gold Mario I found on Amazon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also found a bunch of other are ones on Amazon like Little Mac, Wii Fit Trainer, Inklings, Silver Mario etc.


----------



## lars708

I have exciting news...

I FINALLY FOUND MORE AMIIBO CARDS! I was so desperate for more but i could not find more packs ever since i bought the whole stock of my local store (which was only 10 packs). 

I am so happy! I was afraid that i would not see any of them again. 

(I also bought one pack which contained Lyle, Eunice and Cheri!)


----------



## mintellect

lars708 said:


> I have exciting news...
> 
> I FINALLY FOUND MORE AMIIBO CARDS! I was so desperate for more but i could not find more packs ever since i bought the whole stock of my local store (which was only 10 packs).
> 
> I am so happy! I was afraid that i would not see any of them again.
> 
> (I also bought one pack which contained Lyle, Eunice and Cheri!)



You make it seem like 10 packs is hardly anything. I found 10-15 packs in a store and my mom only let me get two and I considered it a lot.
After that, I never found the cards in a store again.


----------



## matt

Look what I've got !



Tom nook and Isabelle digby bundle coming Friday


----------



## Lancelot

matt said:


> Look what I've got !
> 
> View attachment 156436
> 
> Tom nook and Isabelle digby bundle coming Friday



Your shelf looks nintendo choco bloc ;u;


----------



## matt

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Your shelf looks nintendo choco bloc ;u;



Mostly, but there's ps4 games too


----------



## lars708

Diancie Rose said:


> You make it seem like 10 packs is hardly anything. I found 10-15 packs in a store and my mom only let me get two and I considered it a lot.
> After that, I never found the cards in a store again.



Well we are just unlucky then since a lot of people are telling me that there are tons of packs everywhere.


----------



## bloomwaker

It was pretty difficult to find packs in NA the first time around. Not sure how it is right now, since I did see some restocks at least.


----------



## ashjaed

Wow... I think where I live in Aus I'm just lucky because I only know of two other people collecting the amiibo cards in my town, haha. 

And like the box is always generally full or only has like five cards in it, with a brand new box waiting underneath. But we only have 2 shops that actually sell them in the whole town. (Maybe three, but I don't go to the third much because their gaming selection sucks)


----------



## Jake

ashjaed said:


> Wow... I think where I live in Aus I'm just lucky because I only know of two other people collecting the amiibo cards in my town, haha.
> 
> And like the box is always generally full or only has like five cards in it, with a brand new box waiting underneath. But we only have 2 shops that actually sell them in the whole town. (Maybe three, but I don't go to the third much because their gaming selection sucks)



ya, kinda ****ty only EB games and target sell them here (surprised jb hifi doesn't sell them but w/e). big w is either hit or miss, the one at my local mall didn't have them on release date, but got them a few weeks later, though they're gone now. The one near my work has never had the cards tho - let's home things change with S2 tho, 'cause it's so annoying only having 2 stores sell the cards (tho idc about them that much)


----------



## ashjaed

Jake. said:


> ya, kinda ****ty only EB games and target sell them here (surprised jb hifi doesn't sell them but w/e). big w is either hit or miss, the one at my local mall didn't have them on release date, but got them a few weeks later, though they're gone now. The one near my work has never had the cards tho - let's home things change with S2 tho, 'cause it's so annoying only having 2 stores sell the cards (tho idc about them that much)



I don't live in a city anymore, so I didn't know about JB! I would have thought they'd sell them too... Weird!! Guess it's lucky in my town we only really have EB or Target to pick from, haha.


----------



## lars708

ashjaed said:


> Wow... I think where I live in Aus I'm just lucky because I only know of two other people collecting the amiibo cards in my town, haha.
> 
> And like the box is always generally full or only has like five cards in it, with a brand new box waiting underneath. But we only have 2 shops that actually sell them in the whole town. (Maybe three, but I don't go to the third much because their gaming selection sucks)



So jealous, not because of the fact that amiibo cards are readily available for you but because you have stores that sell them near you. I have to travel a lot for my games and amiibo T-T


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> ya, kinda ****ty only EB games and target sell them here (surprised jb hifi doesn't sell them but w/e). big w is either hit or miss, the one at my local mall didn't have them on release date, but got them a few weeks later, though they're gone now. The one near my work has never had the cards tho - let's home things change with S2 tho, 'cause it's so annoying only having 2 stores sell the cards (tho idc about them that much)





ashjaed said:


> I don't live in a city anymore, so I didn't know about JB! I would have thought they'd sell them too... Weird!! Guess it's lucky in my town we only really have EB or Target to pick from, haha.



i live near the cbd of sydney so cards are always out of stock!!11!1 ill have to order s2 online


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Anyone gonna pick up Falco today?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I received my Falco amiibo on Saturday the 14th of November and my second Falco amiibo on Tuesday the 17th of November.


----------



## Colour Bandit

For UK peeps!!
Nintendo is running a competition to win one of every Amiibo released (including those released by 1st December) including Mega Yarn Yoshi! (Amiibo Cards are not part of the prize which sucks but oh well) You have to be 18 or over and have to live in the UK.
You just need to answer the question "How many amiibo figures are compatible with Super Mario Maker?" correctly out of the options, 
36, 47 or over 50 and input your name and email. Entry closes at 5pm 21st December so get them in quick! 
Good luck guys!


----------



## lars708

Got a Falco amiibo today. I have one major problem with it though, since he leans so much to the right, i can't really fit the figure between the rest... 
So it was almost like a professor Layton puzzle to make room for him lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> For UK peeps!!
> Nintendo is running a competition to win one of every Amiibo released (including those released by 1st December) including Mega Yarn Yoshi! (Amiibo Cards are not part of the prize which sucks but oh well) You have to be 18 or over and have to live in the UK.
> You just need to answer the question "How many amiibo figures are compatible with Super Mario Maker?" correctly out of the options,
> 36, 47 or over 50 and input your name and email. Entry closes at 5pm 21st December so get them in quick!
> Good luck guys!



I got this in my email! Which is weird because i have never seen that site! I don't even live in the UK! Still entered the contest though, if i win i will just give the adress of a friend :]


----------



## oath2order

My Target has a ****ton of the Animal Crossing amiibo and its payday.

Got all five


----------



## Colour Bandit

lars708 said:


> I got this in my email! Which is weird because i have never seen that site! I don't even live in the UK! Still entered the contest though, if i win i will just give the adress of a friend :]


Isn't it gonna cost you a ton to ship them out of the UK though? Not saying you shouldn't go for it, but 70+ Amiibo is going to be a large shipment even if a friend is willing to accept delivery of the prize for you... But good luck anyway


----------



## The Hidden Owl

oath2order said:


> My Target has a ****ton of the Animal Crossing amiibo and its payday.
> 
> Got all five



I went to Best Buy for Falco and there were like 5 three packs and a bunch of the single ones, I was tempted to go for the three pack but I really only wanted K.K. Slider rip


----------



## matt

My awesome Reese and gamepad
I have the others too



- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Got a Falco amiibo today. I have one major problem with it though, since he leans so much to the right, i can't really fit the figure between the rest...
> So it was almost like a professor Layton puzzle to make room for him lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this in my email! Which is weird because i have never seen that site! I don't even live in the UK! Still entered the contest though, if i win i will just give the adress of a friend :]




Yes! A professor Layton amiibo! I need one! Everyone ask level 5


----------



## Jake

Fml I just realized target might not have s2 coz I remember once the lady told me they only get amiibo stock if it's in the catalog and s2 isn't so fml
Will find out soon tho


----------



## lars708

Colour Bandit said:


> Isn't it gonna cost you a ton to ship them out of the UK though? Not saying you shouldn't go for it, but 70+ Amiibo is going to be a large shipment even if a friend is willing to accept delivery of the prize for you... But good luck anyway



I did not say that i would let them ship to me, i just entered for him so he has a bigger chance of winning. It would be nice if he sent me some though lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Fml I just realized target might not have s2 coz I remember once the lady told me they only get amiibo stock if it's in the catalog and s2 isn't so fml
> Will find out soon tho



Doesn't series 2 release somewhere in january in NA? The EU release was today but i haven't seen any of them yet ugh


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> Fml I just realized target might not have s2 coz I remember once the lady told me they only get amiibo stock if it's in the catalog and s2 isn't so fml
> Will find out soon tho



can you link me to catalogue with the AC amiibo for Target? I can't find it for some reason


----------



## Colour Bandit

lars708 said:


> I did not say that i would let them ship to me, i just entered for him so he has a bigger chance of winning. It would be nice if he sent me some though lol


That's sweet of you :3 If I won I might share mine with some friends who collect them but I'm selfish and I'd just horde them  Well, double good luck to you for being a generous guy!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just successfully ordered TWO. yes... two... Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo.


----------



## Heyden

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just successfully ordered TWO. yes... two... Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo.



Whats the total price of all your amiibo now


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> can you link me to catalogue with the AC amiibo for Target? I can't find it for some reason



Target is $68/69, big w is $58. Not sure about the target catalog but the big w is the Star Wars cover one. Id link but I'm at work and the mobile sites don't like to work for me

Also local big w didn't have any but then I went to one at my work and they has them and cards and then I got staff discount !!!!!


----------



## Cam1

lars708 said:


> I did not say that i would let them ship to me, i just entered for him so he has a bigger chance of winning. It would be nice if he sent me some though lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't series 2 release somewhere in january in NA? The EU release was today but i haven't seen any of them yet ugh


Jake is in Australia...


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just successfully ordered TWO. yes... two... Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo.



Youre saying this as if we should be surpised that YOU got 2 of them lmao


----------



## mintellect

I got another card pack today and despite the fact that it's only my third pack I've found THREE duplicates. ...and Gigi.
On the bright side I'm 99% sure I'm getting the Splatoon 3 pack for Christmas.


----------



## Holla

Mewtwo and Green Yarn Yoshi finally came to Canada today and I found both at Walmart, yay! ^_^ My preorder of the Animal Crossing 3 pack and Lottie are also at the post office so I just have to get around to picking them up.


----------



## Jake

Was gonna buy some more cards
After work but store closes at 6 and I don't get off until 7:30. Guess I'll just go tomorrow


----------



## JasonBurrows

Haydenn said:


> Whats the total price of all your amiibo now


Not good...  Not good at all...


----------



## matt

A jiffy bag?! The stingy [censored]


----------



## Iris Mist

Iris Mist said:


> I got Link, Zelda, and Toon Link, with Ganondorf on the way. Trying to find Sheik at an affordable price, and planning on pre-ordering the LoZ :TPHD bundle so I can get Wolf Link.



I finally found Sheik at a lower price on Amazon a couple of days ago, and it should be delivered around the same time as Ganondorf. So my LoZ amiibo collection is done until Wolf Link is released


----------



## Colour Bandit

matt said:


> A jiffy bag?! The stingy [censored]


And that's why I don't order from Game! ;P

The temptation to go into Smyths and buy the rest of the AC Amiibo I need is too strong, why do I have to drive past one to and from work!!


----------



## Tao

I got curious to whether or not people are selling the Isabelle and Digby Amiibo separately and they most definitely are. I was expecting it to be more expensive though, so I was surprised at what was ?12.

Ordered Isabelle, don't have to own Amiibo festival. *win*


[edit] Answered my own question. Looked on Smyths and she was up for sale separately (though out of stock).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> And that's why I don't order from Game! ;P



GAME have never sent me anything in a jiffy bag  I think I remember MGS:V arrived in one of those super rigid cardboard envelope things that are near bulletproof, stopping even the person who bought it from getting into it.


Maybe they like me.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just three more days now until I receive my *two* Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo.


----------



## matt

Tao said:


> I got curious to whether or not people are selling the Isabelle and Digby Amiibo separately and they most definitely are. I was expecting it to be more expensive though, so I was surprised at what was ?12.
> 
> Ordered Isabelle, don't have to own Amiibo festival. *win*
> 
> 
> [edit] Answered my own question. Looked on Smyths and she was up for sale separately (though out of stock).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> GAME have never sent me anything in a jiffy bag  I think I remember MGS:V arrived in one of those super rigid cardboard envelope things that are near bulletproof, stopping even the person who bought it from getting into it.
> 
> 
> Maybe they like me.


It's only recently they have started sending amiibo in jiffy bags
I received my inkling amiibo in cardboard boxes with air packets
GAME must be starting to get financial problems  
Probably because they keep messing up...sending duplicate orders etc


----------



## JasonBurrows

matt said:


> sending duplicate orders etc


I don't mind this mix-up one bit. 
But I hope GAME are still financially stable as I have only just built back up my GAME Reward Points to quite a high amount again...


----------



## Tao

matt said:


> It's only recently they have started sending amiibo in jiffy bags
> I received my inkling amiibo in cardboard boxes with air packets
> GAME must be starting to get financial problems
> Probably because they keep messing up...sending duplicate orders etc



...I wish they would mess up and send me duplicate orders.


They've probably just realized how much unnecessary waste they were creating. The Amiibo I bought online from GAME arrived in unnecessarily large boxes like 12 times bigger than the actual contents of the box, with a majority of the box being loads of air packets.

Now they've turned full circle. It won't be long until they get rid of packaging altogether and just send Amiibo with the stamp and address written on the Amiibo box itself xD


----------



## uwuzumakii

Can people please rate my collection?



Spoiler: My Collection



Mario, Dr. Mario, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Bowser Jr., Link, Zelda, Sheik, Ganondorf, Fox, Shulk, Sonic, Villager, Mabel, Inkling Boy, Inkling Girl, Inkling Squid, Captain Falcon, Mr. Game & Watch, Duck Hunt, R.O.B., Mii Fighter, Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Kirby, Olimar, Pac-Man, Zero Suit Samus, Pikachu, Lucario, Greninja, Chibi, Robo, Green Yarn Yoshi, Blue Yarn Yoshi and Pink Yarn Yoshi


----------



## Android

My collection as of today.

So far only missing Meta Knight, Robin and Lucina. I could easily import them from Japan, but what's the fun in that???


----------



## Heyden

Android said:


> View attachment 157096
> My collection as of today.
> 
> So far only missing Meta Knight, Robin and Lucina. I could easily import them from Japan, but what's the fun in that???



Looking good so far!
I got the AC 3 pack and King Dedede today, imma grab the other 5 AC amiibo on Friday or something while Target is still knocking $2 off every amiibo


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Just three more days now until I receive my *two* Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo.



I expected that you would order 3 of them actually, one to keep in box, one out of the box and one out of the box with the stand.

Anyways i will try to get one too friday, they probably won't even be available then but oh well. amiibo are always late here in The Netherlands. I had to wait to extra weeks for Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr.


----------



## Javocado

I STILL NEED FALCO DAMNIT


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> I STILL NEED FALCO DAMNIT



we have a bunch here


----------



## mintellect

Javocado said:


> I STILL NEED FALCO DAMNIT



You can't get him because he prefers the air rather than being stuck in an Amiibo collector's house, sitting on a shelf collecting dust.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Android said:


> View attachment 157096
> My collection as of today.
> 
> So far only missing Meta Knight, Robin and Lucina. I could easily import them from Japan, but what's the fun in that???



YOUVE ORGANIZED THEM BY COLOR IM DONE
Seeing all these Amiibo makes me sad


----------



## Android

Diancie Rose said:


> YOUVE ORGANIZED THEM BY COLOR IM DONE
> Seeing all these Amiibo makes me sad


----------



## uwuzumakii

BluePikachu47 said:


> Can people please rate my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Collection
> 
> 
> 
> Mario, Dr. Mario, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Bowser Jr., Link, Zelda, Sheik, Ganondorf, Fox, Shulk, Sonic, Villager, Mabel, Inkling Boy, Inkling Girl, Inkling Squid, Captain Falcon, Mr. Game & Watch, Duck Hunt, R.O.B., Mii Fighter, Mii Brawler, Mii Gunner, Kirby, Olimar, Pac-Man, Zero Suit Samus, Pikachu, Lucario, Greninja, Chibi, Robo, Green Yarn Yoshi, Blue Yarn Yoshi and Pink Yarn Yoshi



I still need someone to rate my collection, please!


----------



## lars708

BluePikachu47 said:


> I still need someone to rate my collection, please!



You should post a picture, i get confused if i have to read and remember all those names.


----------



## lars708

I just got the Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo! I am a bit concerned about the price but i just need to have it!


----------



## Android

BluePikachu47 said:


> I still need someone to rate my collection, please!


what do you want us to rate? your ability to get toys?


----------



## Tao

BluePikachu47 said:


> I still need someone to rate my collection, please!



I give it 15.4 Pepsi's out of Steven Seagall.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Android said:


> what do you want us to rate? your ability to get toys?



Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I give it 15.4 Pepsi's out of Steven Seagall.



Yay.


----------



## mintellect

I went to Walmart to look at the Amiibo they had. I expected them to have a good stock since people are treating today like Black Fridqy, but they just had the same old Mario and Peach and Pikachu.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I should be receiving my two Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo by courier tomorrow. The retailer who I preordered with has upgraded my 3-5 days free delivery to next-day delivery due to the inconvenience of the stock arriving one day late.


----------



## emolga

My sister got the 8bit modern Mario amiibo from Walmart today.


----------



## JCnator

I just placed an order at The Source for Falco and Pac-Man amiibo without a hitch in Canada. Is it just me or Falco appears to be well-stocked this time around?

I also tried to place an order in Best Buy for a few amiibo I'm missing, but it seems like the wonky purchase section is buffering forever, presumably because a lot of people are trying to use the website during Black Friday. Doesn't matter much to me, since none of them are rare as of now.


----------



## Android

BluePikachu47 said:


> Yes.


well then. It is not very good. most of the one's you have are pretty easy to get now, and the rest were pretty easy to get at some point. try harder if you need people on the internet to validate your collection

2/5

I just realized that was pretty harsh. Sorry about that. Just keep on collecting if you want to have a cool amiibo collection, and arrange them in a cool and creative way to get an actual rating!!




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I just placed an order at The Source for Falco and Pac-Man amiibo without a hitch in Canada. Is it just me or Falco appears to be well-stocked this time around?


JC, I was in Canada last weekend and searched endlessly for a Falco amiibo (with endlessly I mean I went to three different EB Games, but I had to take a bus dude!!) It wasn't until I got back home that I was able to find over a dozen of them in BLOCKBUSTER.

Oh, but I hear there was a Falco restock this week. I guess it was just my luck (amiibo here are more expensive  )

I did however find modern mario almost everywhere there. I'm glad because walmart sucks and I saved myself a trip!!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I just got an Ike and Captain Falcon Amiibo at GameStop. I didn't want to go today since it's Black Friday, but the ad said they'd only have Ike from the 27-29. They were loaded with a lot of different ones actually. They had Little Macs, Ikes, Captain Falcons, Foxes, Shulk, etc.


----------



## JCnator

Android said:


> [...]
> 
> JC, I was in Canada last weekend and searched endlessly for a Falco amiibo (with endlessly I mean I went to three different EB Games, but I had to take a bus dude!!) It wasn't until I got back home that I was able to find over a dozen of them in BLOCKBUSTER.
> 
> Oh, but I hear there was a Falco restock this week. I guess it was just my luck (amiibo here are more expensive  )
> 
> I did however find modern mario almost everywhere there. I'm glad because walmart sucks and I saved myself a trip!!!!



I checked the Canadian Rarity Chart about Falco according to /r/AmiiboCanada, and he's considered as rare. Not sure if I should blame on my luck that I managed to get him at The Source, but I believe it was no easy feat.

Speaking of which, I finally placed an order at Best Buy later in the evening. This time, I went for the Best Buy "exclusive" Little Mac and Zero Suit Samus. According to that reddit subpage, the former is now considered as uncommon, given that I didn't have much trouble getting him.


This is the first time I ever got any amiibo from the fourth wave. Most of these amiibo are pretty difficult to obtain, if not outright impossible, probably because Nintendo severely underestimated the demand and the restock are harder to come by than any other wave for some reason. Pac-Man is the only common out of the bunch, which is the one I recently ordered.
Charizard has been sporadically available at times, but I don't care for claiming any Pok?mon amiibo anyway. If I want him, it'll be definitely my failsafe amiibo if I fail to get one of the amiibo I wanted more than him.
Wario is nowhere to be found, and I really want him bad. I thought he's way more popular than Rosalina, so there's no reason to not produce a lot more of him.
Ness, Robin, and Lucina are freaking impossible to find for me. What's even more baffling is that, the latter two are from a game that is a million-seller and they might be presumably more well-known than the Mother franchise as result. And Ness is EB Games exclusive, I'm nowhere near to these retailers and that little sucker tends to be sold out pretty quickly whenever a restock comes in online.

With Zero Suit Samus coming to my pad, I think I'll almost complete my Wave 6 collection. I'm only missing Bowser Jr. from Toys'R'us, but I'm waiting for another worthwhile amiibo to appear online assuming he's still in stock or until I end up visiting the closest retailer that is still very far away from me.


----------



## Holla

I'm a little confused about the Digby Amiibo. Is he going to be released separately from the Amiibo Festival bundle like Isabelle or not? Cause I'd like to get all the Animal Crossing Amiibo but I have no interest in buying the game as I know I'll just play it once and then never again. At least Isabelle is for sure getting a separate release but I've heard mixed news on Digby.


----------



## JasonBurrows

How has everyone (within the UK/Europe) done regarding amiibo -- One Year On?

I started on November 28th 2014 with 11 amiibo from the Wave 1 set including Villager, Wii Fit Trainer and Marth.
I pre-ordered and successfully received the complete Wave 2 set for 19th of December 2014.
My friend bought me a Link amiibo for Christmas 2014.
I pre-ordered and successfully received the complete Wave 3 set for 23rd of January 2015.
I pre-ordered and successfully received the complete Wave 4 set for 20th of February 2015.
I pre-ordered and successfully received the complete Super Mario set for 20th of March 2015.
I pre-ordered and successfully received the complete Wave 5 set for 24th of April 2015
Wave 5 of the Super Smash Bros. Collection is when I started to successfully duplicate all of my amiibo orders.

I MUST ALSO SAY THAT I HAVE NEVER MISSED A PRE-ORDER WINDOW EITHER. 

So effectively one year later, I attained 125 more amiibo than the ones I had at the beginning.


----------



## Android

Holla said:


> I'm a little confused about the Digby Amiibo. Is he going to be released separately from the Amiibo Festival bundle like Isabelle or not? Cause I'd like to get all the Animal Crossing Amiibo but I have no interest in buying the game as I know I'll just play it once and then never again. At least Isabelle is for sure getting a separate release but I've heard mixed news on Digby.



Well, according to the most recent direct, and the actual amiibo festival box, Digby will not be released separately. However, I think Japan does have him separate so maybe it's cheaper to import him.


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> blah



I have 5..


----------



## bloomwaker

Holla said:


> I'm a little confused about the Digby Amiibo. Is he going to be released separately from the Amiibo Festival bundle like Isabelle or not? Cause I'd like to get all the Animal Crossing Amiibo but I have no interest in buying the game as I know I'll just play it once and then never again. At least Isabelle is for sure getting a separate release but I've heard mixed news on Digby.



I bought the bundle, kept the game itself in its plastic wrapping, and sold the game on its own off. If anything, you could always just do that? Just be sure to specify you're selling the game ONLY without the amiibo cards or figures and you should be good if it comes down to that.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> How has everyone (within the UK/Europe) done regarding amiibo -- One Year On?





Spoiler:  I have 17



- Bowser
- Bowser Jr
- Diddy Kong
- Donkey Kong
- Inkling Boy
- Inkling Girl
- Isabelle
- Kirby
- Link
- Lucina
- Samus
- Sheik
- Yarn Yoshi (green)
- Yoshi (SSB)
- Yoshi (SMB)
- Zelda
- Zero Suit Samus



The only current ones I'm missing (that I actually want) are Dedede, Meta Knight, Ganondorf, Shulk and Villager. None of them seem that hard to get in the UK now though, so there's no rush. Even if they sell out over Christmas, there's probably gonna be more restocks.

Would probably pick up a Toon Link, pink/blue yarn Yoshi and a SMB Mario (because I should have at least 1 Mario, and SMB looks the most 'Mario') if I saw them cheap but otherwise I'm not fussed.




Holla said:


> I'm a little confused about the Digby Amiibo. Is he going to be released separately from the Amiibo Festival bundle like Isabelle or not? Cause I'd like to get all the Animal Crossing Amiibo but I have no interest in buying the game as I know I'll just play it once and then never again. At least Isabelle is for sure getting a separate release but I've heard mixed news on Digby.



eBay

I got my Isabelle from eBay for ?11. Only thing wrong was that she was unboxed, probably because she was supposed to be sold in the Amiibo Festival bundle but I don't care because I unbox them anyway. She was otherwise perfect.

I wouldn't be surprised if you can find Digby for a similarly decent price if you look around, especially if you're not fussed about about the box.


----------



## lars708

Oopsies ~ Wrong thread >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> How has everyone (within the UK/Europe) done regarding amiibo -- One Year On?



Actually, i got my first amiibo at december 5th (i bought the Super Smash Bros. for Wii U Mario amiibo bundle which did not release until a december 5th meh), so it isn't a year for me yet! It is quite funny because by the end of 2014 i had 3 amiibo. Mario, Peach and Luigi. That did not stay like that for long though as i have 39 amiibo as of now (i believe, don't know for sure anymore lol).


Spoiler:  Photo of my amiibo <3












EDIT: 

Yup 39 amiibo. I am quite happy with my collection and i don't think i will be getting more, (at least from the Smash Bros. collection) i might get the Zelda Twilight Princess HD Wolf-Link amiibo bundle but that would be it. amiibo is expensive and quite useless so it might be a good idea for me to put a stop to it.


----------



## Cam1

I saw quite a few amiibo I hadnt seen in person today! I went to Kohls (YES, Kohls) and saw a splat 3-pack for the first time, and then I went to Walmart, and saw plenty of modern 8-bit mario, as well as a few Charizard.


----------



## bloomwaker

lars708 said:


> Oopsies ~ Wrong thread >u<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, i got my first amiibo at december 5th (i bought the Super Smash Bros. for Wii U Mario amiibo bundle which did not release until a december 5th meh), so it isn't a year for me yet! It is quite funny because by the end of 2014 i had 3 amiibo. Mario, Peach and Luigi. That did not stay like that for long though as i have 39 amiibo as of now (i believe, don't know for sure anymore lol).
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Photo of my amiibo <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yup 39 amiibo. I am quite happy with my collection and i don't think i will be getting more, (at least from the Smash Bros. collection) i might get the Zelda Twilight Princess HD Wolf-Link amiibo bundle but that would be it. amiibo is expensive and quite useless so it might be a good idea for me to put a stop to it.



I love the Splatoon trio placement. <3 I'll take a picture of my collection soon-ish, once I re-arrange it. Sold my retro pack to my brother since I realized I didn't actually want it that much, even though the three amiibo included are really nice.


----------



## King Dorado

Is this thread the only place for general amiibo discussion here at Bell Tree forum??

seems like everything else is for amiibo cards, or for animal crossing only amiibos...


----------



## Coach

JasonBurrows said:


> How has everyone (within the UK/Europe) done regarding amiibo -- One Year On?




I have 15 at the moment! I'm hoping to get the splatoon figures and maybe a yarn yoshi and luigi.


----------



## bloomwaker

King Dad said:


> Is this thread the only place for general amiibo discussion here at Bell Tree forum??
> 
> seems like everything else is for amiibo cards, or for animal crossing only amiibos...



Well, it is an Animal Crossing-centered forum, so there's a lot of amiibo card trading going on. What would need to be added to the amiibo discussion though?


----------



## King Dorado

dapperlace said:


> Well, it is an Animal Crossing-centered forum, so there's a lot of amiibo card trading going on. What would need to be added to the amiibo discussion though?



i wasnt sure if this is the thread for people to discuss amiibos generally, their rarity, the different stores' availability of them, etc.??


----------



## Cam1

King Dad said:


> i wasnt sure if this is the thread for people to discuss amiibos generally, their rarity, the different stores' availability of them, etc.??


Yes, this thread is for all of that


----------



## King Dorado

Cam said:


> Yes, this thread is for all of that



ah thanks.

so are the 8 bit Mario amiibos expected to remain rare, or is Nintendo restocking a ton of them to Walmart for the holidays??


----------



## Android

King Dad said:


> ah thanks.
> 
> so are the 8 bit Mario amiibos expected to remain rare, or is Nintendo restocking a ton of them to Walmart for the holidays??



I think they are still available online on Walmart's site, if you need one.


----------



## King Dorado

Android said:


> I think they are still available online on Walmart's site, if you need one.



thanks- got one today; just wondering if its such a rare item that i should grab more...


----------



## Danielkang2

Picked up Ike!!


----------



## Android

King Dad said:


> thanks- got one today; just wondering if its such a rare item that i should grab more...



I don't think it will be that rare. I mean, amiibo nowadays are pretty easy to find. Plus, there was a minimum of 20 modern marios per store, so they won't be a problem any time soon.


----------



## King Dorado

Android said:


> I don't think it will be that rare. I mean, amiibo nowadays are pretty easy to find. Plus, there was a minimum of 20 modern marios per store, so they won't be a problem any time soon.



that's useful information- thanks!


----------



## piichinu

ill never get marth and lucina will i

im not willing to pay more than $15 for each one so ive kinda lost hope at this point


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have been thinking for a long time now and I have come to the conclusion that I am super-OCD about any imperfections on my amiibo boxes. I guess I need to stop and consider the fact that I have NEVER received any amiibo boxes which look like the Little Mac amiibo box pictures here.



Spoiler: Warning! Horrific Images



















Does anyone else feel the same about being super-OCD about amiibo box imperfections? Be honest as I have.


----------



## Coach

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone else feel the same about being super-OCD about amiibo box imperfections? Be honest as I have.



I actually do a little even though I open them and throw the boxes away I hate having a damaged box. That's one of the reasons I swapped my Ike amiibo for King Dedede almost 10 minutes after I bought it...


----------



## Android

Although I open my amiibo, I keep the cardboard packaging so I feel the same way about box imperfections. That Little Mac box gave me shivers, Jason. Mine was also squished like that, since my mom brought from Europe and had it in a suitcase for about two weeks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

JasonBurrows said:


> I have been thinking for a long time now and I have come to the conclusion that I am super-OCD about any imperfections on my amiibo boxes. I guess I need to stop and consider the fact that I have NEVER received any amiibo boxes which look like the Little Mac amiibo box pictures here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning! Horrific Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same about being super-OCD about amiibo box imperfections? Be honest as I have.



I just rip mine open and throw them away anyways. Although, if I got a box like that I might worry if the Amiibo itself had been damaged.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have finally recieved my two Mega Yarn Yoshi!!!!  Only four days late...


----------



## Spongebob

I just got a Lottie amiibo, I now have all the Animal Crossing amiibo!!! (So far...)


----------



## kassie

i have the ones in my signature, they're cool and all but i realized amiibos aren't really my thing

if anyone wants them, pm me or something??


----------



## lars708

kassie said:


> i have the ones in my signature, they're cool and all but i realized amiibos aren't really my thing
> 
> if anyone wants them, pm me or something??


Omg Little Mac and Ike!


----------



## Spongebob

kassie said:


> i have the ones in my signature, they're cool and all but i realized amiibos aren't really my thing
> 
> if anyone wants them, pm me or something??



Wait for real?


----------



## kassie

Spongebob said:


> Wait for real?



yeah lmao


----------



## JasonBurrows

I received my second K.K. Slider amiibo today.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

JasonBurrows said:


> I received my second K.K. Slider amiibo today.



why would you waste your money on buying two of everything 

like seriously its rly dumb to buy two copies of xenoblade when cant even use both seperately


----------



## Lancelot

kassie said:


> i have the ones in my signature, they're cool and all but i realized amiibos aren't really my thing
> 
> if anyone wants them, pm me or something??



For freeeee?


----------



## lars708

Monkey D Luffy said:


> For freeeee?


No lmao

Also Gold Mario amiibo is launching in Japan very soon! Are people going to import him?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Singular amiibo Total: 76
Duplicate amiibo Total: 66
TOTAL AMOUNT: 142 (3rd of December 2015)
First Milestone: 1st amiibo -- Mario
Second Milestone: 100th amiibo -- Mii Gunner


----------



## Hyoshido

The Hidden Owl said:


> why would you waste your money on buying two of everything
> 
> like seriously its rly dumb to buy two copies of xenoblade when cant even use both seperately


Even though he has said "no" everytime, I still feel like he's gonna try and sell them in the future for profit.


----------



## ChocoMagii

I recently bought a Pikachu. Might get Link.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Even though he has said "no" everytime, I still feel like he's gonna try and sell them in the future for profit.


I won't get much for my original print Villager as it has a small bit of the paintwork scratched off.


----------



## Javocado

JasonBurrows said:


> I won't get much for my original print Villager as it has a small bit of the paintwork scratched off.



Also he isn't NA


----------



## King Dorado

I've got Fox, Link, and 8-bit Mario (modern color).


----------



## JCnator

Since last Thursday, I added Little Mac, Pac-Man, Zero Suit Samus and Falco to my collection. The funny thing about my North American first-print package of Zero Suit Samus is that they slipped a typo in her French name. She is supposed to be referred as "Samus sans combinaison", but they somehow forgot the "b" on the box art.

With 4 more Smash amiibo obtained, this should bring my collection to 31 amiibo out of 56 (excluding the ballot characters, as we don't know how many they'll be added). Wow, I finally got more than half of the entire Smash roster. Problem is, most of the missing amiibo are the ones I struggle finding anywhere in the world without having to pay much more than I should.


----------



## bloomwaker

Finally got my own Link! I'd purchased one for my brother a while back, but somehow never got my own.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I found a Ganondorf amiibo at Target today and got it. There were 3 there. This was lucky considering my target usually has nothing but Mewtwo, Mario, and Zelda. There was also a green Woolly world yoshi which I didn't get and surprisingly they had an inkling boy and inkling girl and they usually never have splatoon amiibos.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

lars708 said:


> No lmao
> 
> Also Gold Mario amiibo is launching in Japan very soon! Are people going to import him?



I put in an order for him on Friday, along with Kicks and Resetti.


----------



## Javocado

For NA folks, there's a ton of great amiibo online if you're having trouble finding some in store or just want to snag them online. Here's a list of the slightly more elusive ones I saw with links. Hope this helps all of you hunting for yourself or others!



Spoiler: Amoobi links



Villager:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/inde...cp=2255956.2262937.46870966&parentPage=family

Marth:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintend...&cmp=RMX&ky=29zfmzfNQD2AZg2eejKOAnp77XC6hPhOG


Olimar:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/olimar-amiibo-figure/124729

Silver Mario:
http://www.target.com/p/nintendo-si.../-/A-17318491#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=amiibo

Charizard:
http://www.target.com/p/nintendo-ch.../-/A-17318494#prodSlot=medium_1_9&term=amiibo

Falco:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintend...&cmp=RMX&ky=29zfmzfNQD2AZg2eejKOAnp77XC6hPhOG

Fox:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/fox-amiibo-figure/117065

Little Mac:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/little-mac-amiibo-figure/117860

Greninja:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/greninja-amiibo-figure/126340

Lucario:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/lucario-amiibo-figure/126339

Captain Falcon:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/captain-falcon-amiibo-figure/117858

Splat 3-Pack(Inkling Boy, Inkling Girl, Squid):
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/splatoon-3-pack-amiibo-figures/121080

8-Bit Classic Mario:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/30th-anniversary-mario-amiibo-figure-classic-color/124730

Modern Mario:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mario-Modern-Color-30th-Anniversary-Series-amiibo-Universal/46487295

Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards:
http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/accessories/amiibo-animal-crossing-trading-cards/125317

Mewtwo:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/mewtwo-amiibo-figure/126308

Zero Suit Samus:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/zero-suit-samus-amiibo-figure/124728

Green Yarn Yoshi:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Green-Yarn-Yoshi-amiibo-Universal/46510939

Pink Yarn Yoshi:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/yarn-yoshi-amiibo-pink/125695

Blue Yarn Yoshi:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/yarn-yoshi-amiibo-light-blue/125693

Ganondorf:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/ganondorf-amiibo-figure/124727

Retro 3-Pack (ROB, Duck Hunt Dog, and Game and Watch):
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories/amiibo-retro-3-pack-exclusive/123757


----------



## Cress

Modern Mario is finally sold separately?
Also let me know if you see Ike or Lucina somewhere.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Modern Mario is finally sold separately?
> Also let me know if you see Ike or Lucina somewhere.



Yee. He dropped on Black Friday at Wal-Mart and is still around surprisingly.

Also, try this for Ike:
http://www.gamestop.com/accessories...8&cadevice=c&gclid=COHI9aPryskCFdgcgQodkOkFZw


----------



## DarkDesertFox

She has arrived and she is gorgeous!


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> Yee. He dropped on Black Friday at Wal-Mart and is still around surprisingly.



my local Walmart has several modern 8bit Marios, but I didnt see any of the classic color 8bit Marios there...

---Anyone got leads on Mega Man amiibos??


----------



## lars708

DarkDesertFox said:


> She has arrived and she is gorgeous!



Nice! I havent seen her ever since 3 days before release, i got the last one of my store at the 20th of january. I was so relieved that i dropped by before release, i just need all the Mario and related amiibo as a Mario fan lol (if only there was a Daisy amiibo... I WOULD BUY 21, 1 TO OPEN AND 20 TO KEEP IN THE BOX).


----------



## DarkDesertFox

lars708 said:


> Nice! I havent seen her ever since 3 days before release, i got the last one of my store at the 20th of january. I was so relieved that i dropped by before release, i just need all the Mario and related amiibo as a Mario fan lol (if only there was a Daisy amiibo... I WOULD BUY 21, 1 TO OPEN AND 20 TO KEEP IN THE BOX).



Yeah, I ended up paying the inflated price for her (around $30) because I don't know if/when a new stock would come to Target. I also had to order her from Japan (as you can tell) since that's where the best listing was. I don't buy Amiibo too often and I adore Rosalina so I figured I'd just get her. I'm really happy the paint job on her was fantastic because they were selling a few, but only used a couple images of the same one.


----------



## King Dorado

picked up Marth at Best Buy-- took a while to find one with a sword that isnt bent.

any leads on Mega Man?


----------



## emolga

Is it true the Kirby amiibo is a unicorn level on the rarity scale? I used to see him all over, but apparently he's really rare now?


----------



## Javocado

Megaman is tough stuff man.
I haven't seen one in store since like June/July. :I

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> Is it true the Kirby amiibo is a unicorn level on the rarity scale? I used to see him all over, but apparently he's really rare now?



He's more super uncommon in NA than rare.
He was eclipsing the tip of rare status, but he actually just got an online restock at Toys R Us this morning. Hopefully this leads to more Kirby in store soon!


----------



## Cress

Kirby was super easy to find a while ago. He's a bit tougher to find now, but still easy.
I heard he is unicorn in Europe, but idk for sure anything there.


----------



## JCnator

YES! YES!

North America finally has a way to claim Digby amiibo without ever having to purchase amiibo Festival at all! We can now get both Isabelle and Digby amiibo for cheaper.


----------



## mintellect

GUESS WHAT MY MOM GAVE ME AS AN EARLY CHIRSTMAS PRESENT






I had no idea she'd actually spend almost $100 on the one we found on Amazon.

And to think some Amiibo collector out there is raging because he can't find Gold Mario anywhere.


----------



## Jake

these are the ryu and roy box arts


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:


> these are the ryu and roy box arts


Omg they look really cool! I am looking forward to preordering two of each.


----------



## matt

I would have expected them to put the smash logo on the figure bases in those pictures


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Omg they look really cool! I am looking forward to preordering two of each.



Um you could also have said 'them' instead of 'two of each'. It would make your 'i am a spoiled kid, envy my possensions' behaviour less noticeable...

Sorry but i just can not stand this anymore.


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Sorry but i just can not stand this anymore.



Nobody was ever able to stand it.

Going to try and import a Lucas from Japan, let's hope I can get him!


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nobody was ever able to stand it.
> 
> Going to try and import a Lucas from Japan, let's hope I can get him!



Ah he is like releasing this week right? I don't remember the exact dates anymore lol


----------



## Lancelot

lars708 said:


> Ah he is like releasing this week right? I don't remember the exact dates anymore lol



Savaaageee


----------



## lars708

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Savaaageee



Sssht, not everyone needs to know


----------



## Cress

lars708 said:


> Ah he is like releasing this week right? I don't remember the exact dates anymore lol



Next week, but only in Japan. Next month for everyone else.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Next week, but only in Japan. Next month for everyone else.


Next month is actually not yet confirmed for the Lucas amiibo in the UK.  
Unless I have missed something?


----------



## Javocado

(NA) Ike is up online at Gamestop!

http://m.gamestop.com/product/acces...7&sourceid=hiuzoo_9inu-_hgppha9k.3436_qk8zrew


----------



## King Dorado

Javocado said:


> (NA) Ike is up online at Gamestop!
> 
> http://m.gamestop.com/product/acces...7&sourceid=hiuzoo_9inu-_hgppha9k.3436_qk8zrew



seen several in the stores.


----------



## mintellect

I know Toad is super common, and idk how rare Sonic is but I'm glad I got these two!

I also got...










...this cool Amiibo storage travel case!
But as you can see it doesn't hold much, it's suppose to hold only eight but if you really squeeze you could probably fit at least twice that.  But I really like it!


----------



## JasonBurrows

There are less than two days until I receive my two Shovel Knight amiibo now... unless it gets delayed again... :/


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> There are less than two days until I receive my two Shovel Knight amiibo now... unless it gets delayed again... :/


Lemme guess, end of the world if they get delayed?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Lemme guess, end of the world if they get delayed?


Even worse... My perfect amiibo record is....

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINED!!!!!!


----------



## Raffy

I saw like 10 splatoon 3-packs at ToysRUs and picked one up! idk if that's big news or anything, haven't been paying attention to amiibo tbh


----------



## The Hidden Owl

JasonBurrows said:


> Even worse... My perfect amiibo record is....
> 
> RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINED!!!!!!



id laugh and rejoice so you'd stop trying to make us frustrated at you whenever you say you're getting "TWO amiibos "

- - - Post Merge - - -

but tbh i dont even become bothered with you anymore because you're just showing you want attention


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> There are less than two days until I receive my two Shovel Knight amiibo now... unless it gets delayed again... :/



My Dr. Mario and Bowser Jr. got delayed for 3 months sooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> id laugh and rejoice so you'd stop trying to make us frustrated at you whenever you say you're getting "TWO amiibos "
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but tbh i dont even become bothered with you anymore because you're just showing you want attention



Lmao i envy your abilities, i am bothered with him still >u<


----------



## The Hidden Owl

lars708 said:


> Lmao i envy your abilities, i am bothered with him still >u<



well i mean why bother when he obviously isn't going to stop being immature


----------



## lars708

The Hidden Owl said:


> well i mean why bother when he obviously isn't going to stop being immature



It is just annoying that he is trying to get attention all the time. He even said that he was specifically aiming to tease me.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> It is just annoying that he is trying to get attention all the time. He even said that he was specifically aiming to tease me.


I am only messing with you guys, ya know...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I am only messing with you guys, ya know...



Well stop it, we told you that it is very annoying multiple times.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> Next month is actually not yet confirmed for the Lucas amiibo in the UK.
> Unless I have missed something?


There is no official release date as of yet for Lucas.
It is noted as released 'Early 2016' 
You have not missed a thing


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Well stop it, we told you that it is very annoying multiple times.


Ok, but if I stop *permanently*, then no one else is allowed to post their collections either or mention amiibo, a little counter-productive to the topic, surely? 

I should say, this is not an argument reply as, the sad face.

*I do listen actually. I have not posted my collection for quite a few months now.
Due to respect for Tina of course.*


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Ok, but if I stop *permanently*, then no one else is allowed to post their collections either or mention amiibo, a little counter-productive to the topic, surely?



You can post your amiibo collection in the collection thread i created, you can also tell us about your pre orders but we are bothered by the way you bring the news.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> You can post your amiibo collection in the collection thread i created, you can also tell us about your pre orders but we are bothered by the way you bring the news.


Ok, how would you recommend I do it?


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Ok, how would you recommend I do it?



Just don't post like 5 times a day telling us the progress of whatever amiibo you have being shipped. Nobody cares when/how you got it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

PuffleKirby21 said:
			
		

> Just don't post like 5 times a day telling us the progress of whatever amiibo you have being shipped. Nobody cares when/how you got it.


Ok, understood! 
If I ever forget one day, please no one be rude about it and just let me know. 

*Getting off that topic now...*

May I throw a question out here please? What should I consider as retail price for amiibo in the UK?
Nintendo UK's ?10.99 or the "general market price" of ?14.99?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

JasonBurrows said:


> Ok, understood!
> If I ever forget one day, please no one be rude about it and just let me know.
> 
> *Getting off that topic now...*
> 
> May I throw a question out here please? What should I consider as retail price for amiibo in the UK?
> Nintendo UK's ?10.99 or the "general market price" of ?14.99?



General Market price. Amiibo's in the US are $13, so I think that averages to ?15 in the UK.


----------



## JasonBurrows

The Hidden Owl said:


> General Market price. Amiibo's in the US are $13, so I think that averages to ?15 in the UK.


Ah thank you very much The Hidden Owl, I was just working out how much I overpaid for a Villager amiibo a while ago and it only amounts to ?6.01 more than necessary. So that WAS a reasonable deal. 

Your answer is much appreciated.

So that means that I have spent, according to that, ?3.00 more amiibo for a Ness and ?3.00 more for a Pit amiibo and literally ?0.01 more for a Lucario amiibo on eBay.

So effectively I have paid ?12.02 more than retail price in total overall. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> Ok, but if I stop *permanently*, then no one else is allowed to post their collections either or mention amiibo, a little counter-productive to the topic, surely?
> 
> I should say, this is not an argument reply as, the sad face.
> 
> *I do listen actually. I have not posted my collection for quite a few months now.
> Due to respect for Tina of course.*



I think part of people's gripe with your posts comes from how you emphasize that you get more than necessary, although I can understand why someone who is focused on collecting would do such a thing. But you don't just do it with amiibo, you do this with collector's/special editions of things as well. I get that you're happy that you're getting something you really like, but the way you choose to emphasize certain words makes it seem more like you're bragging, rubbing it in people's faces, rather than being genuinely happy about something. It's not a personality trait many people favor. It might just be a case of text-only communication limiting the tone you can get across, but I think the frequency and emphasis of your post contributes to this feeling that you're trying to rub it in people's faces, even if that's not the intention. 

Maybe make a list on the side so you know what to mention every week or two? And quantities are probably unnecessary. Considering it's you, we'll all pretty much assume you got at least two of something that's got a chance of being collectible/rare.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> Maybe make a list on the side so you know what to mention every week or two? And quantities are probably unnecessary. Considering it's you, we'll all pretty much assume you got at least two of something that's got a chance of being collectible/rare.


Surprisingly, there ARE things that I only have one of... 

But yeah, I get what you and the rest of the TBT'ers are saying.


----------



## King Dorado

??  i thought 1 british pound was about $1.50 US right now, isn't it?  so doesnt that mean 15 pounds = $22.50 US??


----------



## lars708

The Hidden Owl said:


> General Market price. Amiibo's in the US are $13, so I think that averages to ?15 in the UK.



Um no, the dollar is worth less than the pound so it would be like 7.25 pounds...

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> ??  i thought 1 british pound was about $1.50 US right now, isn't it?  so doesnt that mean 15 pounds = $22.50 US??



It is worth even more i believe.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I've been saving up my money and I don't know if I should buy the Wii Fit Trainer or the Kirby amiibo


----------



## JCnator

ToxiFoxy said:


> I've been saving up my money and I don't know if I should buy the Wii Fit Trainer or the Kirby amiibo



Kirby has a much better chance of seeing restocks than Wii Fit Trainer due to his sheer popularity, so he wouldn't cost over $12.99 USD. Though, Wii Fit Trainer apparently had a restock in Japan and seems to be much cheaper than many of the rarer amiibo there, but it's still significantly pricier than getting it at your local retailer's MSRP of Kirby.

Despite Nintendo told us that there's not a single amiibo that is discontinued, I can understand if you import Wii Fit Trainer first rather than getting Kirby. If you're still tight on your budget, it could be wise to get Kirby instead and wait for a much longer while for Wii Fit Trainer to get another restock.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Kirby has a much better chance of seeing restocks than Wii Fit Trainer due to his sheer popularity, so he wouldn't cost over $12.99 USD. Though, Wii Fit Trainer apparently had a restock in Japan and seems to be much cheaper than many of the rarer amiibo there, but it's still significantly pricier than getting it at your local retailer's MSRP of Kirby.
> 
> Despite Nintendo told us that there's not a single amiibo that is discontinued, I can understand if you import Wii Fit Trainer first rather than getting Kirby. If you're still tight on your budget, it could be wise to get Kirby instead and wait for a much longer while for Wii Fit Trainer to get another restock.



I have a ton of gift cards I just got, Kirby is $59.99 on where I am getting it and Wii Fit Trainer is $49.99 XD
They are both American versions


----------



## JasonBurrows

Which topic did you guys say that I can post updates on amiibo?


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> Which topic did you guys say that I can post updates on amiibo?



I believe it was lars collection topic


----------



## JCnator

ToxiFoxy said:


> I have a ton of gift cards I just got, Kirby is $59.99 on where I am getting it and Wii Fit Trainer is $49.99 XD
> They are both American versions



So, Wii Fit Trainer might be a wise choice from economical standpoint, despite you're still paying more than 3 times of the MSRP.

Functionality-wise, Kirby winds up being a slightly better choice, since he's compatible with more games than Wii Fit Trainer is. The latter is not exactly very useful, but she's certainly not one of the most useless amiibo either. Here's a chart that shows which game these amiibo are compatible and do anything special that you can't get with the other amiibo:

*Compatibility chart*

*Game's name**Kirby**Wii Fit Trainer**Super Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U*Kirby as figure fighterWii Fit Trainer as figure fighter*Super Mario Maker*Unlocks the corresponding costumeUnlocks the corresponding costume*Yoshi's Woolly World*Unlocks the corresponding YoshiUnlocks the corresponding Yoshi*Kirby and the Rainbow Curse*Gives you the Infinite Star Dash for one level per dayNot compatible*Mario Kart 8*Unlocks Kirby amiibo costumeNot compatible*One Piece: Super Grand Battle (Japan-only)*Give Kirby Costume powers to Tony ChopperGive Wii Fit Trainer Costume powers to Nami*Picross 3D*Unlocks Kirby picrossNot compatible*New Style Boutique 2*Gives you Kirby PurseGives you Wii Fit Trainer earring?


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, Wii Fit Trainer might be a wise choice from economical standpoint, despite you're still paying more than 3 times of the MSRP.
> 
> Functionality-wise, Kirby winds up being a slightly better choice, since he's compatible with more games than Wii Fit Trainer is. The latter is not exactly very useful, but she's certainly not one of the most useless amiibo either. Here's a chart that shows which game these amiibo are compatible and do anything special that you can't get with the other amiibo:
> 
> *Compatibility chart*
> 
> *Game's name**Kirby**Wii Fit Trainer**Super Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U*Kirby as figure fighterWii Fit Trainer as figure fighter*Super Mario Maker*Unlocks the corresponding costumeUnlocks the corresponding costume*Yoshi's Woolly World*Unlocks the corresponding YoshiUnlocks the corresponding Yoshi*Kirby and the Rainbow Curse*Gives you the Infinite Star Dash for one level per dayNot compatible*Mario Kart 8*Unlocks Kirby amiibo costumeNot compatible*One Piece: Super Grand Battle (Japan-only)*Give Kirby Costume powers to Tony ChopperGive Wii Fit Trainer Costume powers to Nami*Picross 3D*Unlocks Kirby picrossNot compatible*New Style Boutique 2*Gives you Kirby PurseGives you Wii Fit Trainer earring?



Please die New Style Botique...

Who even buys that game? I mean, i never saw anyone playing that game!


----------



## Javocado

Samus was live on Gamestop this morning. Kirby was live last week. I'm smelling an in store restock soon.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Please die New Style Botique...
> 
> Who even buys that game? I mean, i never saw anyone playing that game!


Should I buy that game lars708? I do have compatible amiibo after all.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Should I buy that game lars708? I do have compatible amiibo after all.



Well i have all of the compatible amiibo as well but i am not interested in the game at all. So from my point of view, no. Your money would be more valuably spend if you would buy Mario and Luigi Paper Jam Bros. Lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Well i have all of the compatible amiibo as well but i am not interested in the game at all. So from my point of view, no. Your money would be more valuably spend if you would buy Mario and Luigi Paper Jam Bros. Lol.


Good point. I am actually considering buying Mario and Luigi Paper Jam Bros. at some point next year (if I can afford it due to amiibos XD)

I mean, a Kirby purse... A little bit meh personally without being rude about it...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Something tells me no one is going to buy this Ganondorf and there's probably a reason why he was the only Ganondorf left at Target. 







I also went to the local GameStop and was pretty shocked to see Fox, Ike, Lucario, and Greninja on their shelves. The clerks were trying to get me to buy Ike and I almost did it lol


----------



## King Dorado

ShinyYoshi said:


> I also went to the local GameStop and was pretty shocked to see Fox, Ike, Lucario, and Greninja on their shelves. The clerks were trying to get me to buy Ike and I almost did it lol



yeah they were pushing Ike on me too, but I was there to buy Little Mac (which I did)...


----------



## Jake

was at kmart today and they had all smash amiibo on clearance for $10. they didn't have every one in stock but they had a good range of them, i didn't really want any - but i picked up ganondorm to give myself for christmas :')

they also had 40213 jigglypuffs and it was v tempting to not buy them all


----------



## UmaNation

*AMIIBOS!*

My 1 and only AMIIBO is Grenn Yarn Yoshi! I use him for Super Smash Bros! XD

...Anyway...what is your opinion on AMIIBOS?
What AMIIBOS do you have or want??


----------



## cIementine

i think AMIIBOS are very 
lemony

i only have a Mario and Pikachu but want the animal crossing ones and a yarn yoshi


----------



## JasonBurrows

I only have all of the currently released AMIIBOS!


----------



## pillow bunny

i don't have any AMIIBOS because i'm boycotting nintendo because AMIIBOS suck


----------



## uwuzumakii

I have a lot, but not nearly as many as Jason.


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have a lot, but not nearly as many as Jason.


How many do you have?
Cool username btw! Quite similar to the Pok?mon that was thought to be Pikablu even though it turned out to be Marill in the end. XD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jake. said:
			
		

> they also had 40213 jigglypuffs and it was v tempting to not buy them all


That is 40211 more Jigglypuff amiibo than I own. XD

Has anyone managed to pre-order the Animal Crossing Wave 2? They are available from Amazon.co.uk and Zavvi.com for anyone who is in the UK.  Just wanting to help fellow amiibros out. 

*Zavvi.com Helpful Links*
Blathers: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-blathers/11216189.html
Resetti: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-resetti/11216191.html
Celeste: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-celeste/11216190.html
Kicks: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-kicks/11216192.html

*Amazon.co.uk Helpful Links*
Blathers: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Blathers-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNC7K/
Resetti: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Video-Games-Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Resetti-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNCQQ/
Celeste: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Celeste-Nintendo/dp/B018IGN7HU/
Kicks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Kicks-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNC84/


----------



## Cory

Amiibos are everything that is wrong with game companies. Its not bad enough that these games are $60+ dollars, no theres pointless dlc (see smash 4 costumes). and then there are like ****ing 50 of these ****ing hunks of plastic that basically give no contribution for most of the games they are comparable with. Nintendo is not the only culprit of this garbage, sony, microsoft, EA, capcom, and 50 other developers have ****ing pointless dlc and microtransactions that are only for the braindead consumers. If you want to see dlc be implemented correctly, see Binding of isaac afterbirth, shovel knight, and the skyrim games.
tldr: amiibos suck, triple a companies suck, indie developers are better


----------



## Coach

JasonBurrows said:


> That is 40211 more Jigglypuff amiibo than I own. XD
> 
> Has anyone managed to pre-order the Animal Crossing Wave 2? They are available from Amazon.co.uk and Zavvi.com for anyone who is in the UK.  Just wanting to help fellow amiibros out.
> 
> *Zavvi.com Helpful Links*
> Blathers: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-blathers/11216189.html
> Resetti: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-resetti/11216191.html
> Celeste: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-celeste/11216190.html
> Kicks: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-kicks/11216192.html
> 
> *Amazon Helpful Links*
> Blathers: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Blathers-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNC7K/
> Resetti: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Video-Games-Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Resetti-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNCQQ/
> Celeste: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Celeste-Nintendo/dp/B018IGN7HU/
> Kicks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Kicks-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNC84/



Thanks for the links! I didn't expect them to be so cheap on amazon. I wonder why Resetti is more expensive!


----------



## Tao

Cory said:


> If you want to see dlc be implemented correctly, see Binding of isaac afterbirth, shovel knight,* and the skyrim games*.



Brah, please, have you seen hearthstone DLC?

Bethesda trying to charge money for something that's existing freely via mods for years.


I would rather buy an amiibo than that ****.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

JasonBurrows said:


> That is 40211 more Jigglypuff amiibo than I own. XD
> 
> Has anyone managed to pre-order the Animal Crossing Wave 2? They are available from Amazon.co.uk and Zavvi.com for anyone who is in the UK.  Just wanting to help fellow amiibros out.
> 
> *Zavvi.com Helpful Links*
> Blathers: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-blathers/11216189.html
> Resetti: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-resetti/11216191.html
> Celeste: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-celeste/11216190.html
> Kicks: http://www.zavvi.com/games/amiibo-animal-crossing-kicks/11216192.html
> 
> *Amazon.co.uk Helpful Links*
> Blathers: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Blathers-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNC7K/
> Resetti: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Video-Games-Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Resetti-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNCQQ/
> Celeste: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Celeste-Nintendo/dp/B018IGN7HU/
> Kicks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amiibo-Animal-Crossing-Kicks-Nintendo/dp/B018IGNC84/



Whoa, I didn't know about Blathers. I have to have that lovable, feathery guy!


----------



## JasonBurrows

DarkDesertFox said:


> Whoa, I didn't know about Blathers. I have to have that lovable, feathery guy!


You and Coach are very welcome.


----------



## Cory

Tao said:


> Brah, please, have you seen hearthstone DLC?
> 
> Bethesda trying to charge money for something that's existing freely via mods for years.
> 
> 
> I would rather buy an amiibo than that ****.



maybe that one was a bad example but dlc can be used correctly triple a developers just suck at it and they suck at HR


----------



## Zulehan

I got the Splatoon Amiibo because the game is my greatest video game addiction. I am interested in the Toad Amiibo because I own Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker and am a fan of Toad, and the price point ($11-$13) is the most reasonable of the few Amiibo I am actually interested in. 

In regards to other Amiibo, though I think the yarn Yoshis are quite adorable and perhaps have a heftier price tag because they are yarn, I am nonetheless even more reluctant than with the Toad Amiibo to dish out around $16-$20 for them.

Then there is the Kirby Amiibo... once common but no longer showing up as available anywhere within a 100 mile radius for GameStop, and even at eBay selling for an average of about $30-$40. Although I am a fan of the Kirby franchise and have played several of its games, no thanks.


----------



## Halloqueen

Glad that we finally have a date set for Roy's amiibo, but simultaneously disappointed as I was hoping it would be a bit earlier. Once I acquire Roy and Lucas (and maybe Mewtwo), I'm done with these things.


----------



## Javocado

I got little santa hats for these cuties, because I wanted them to be on display in the living room this year hahaha.


----------



## Tao

Cory said:


> maybe that one was a bad example but dlc can be used correctly triple a developers just suck at it and they suck at HR



...They suck at Human Resources? 





Cory said:


> If you want to see dlc be implemented correctly, see shovel knight



Just because I didn't realize first time I replied, they've locked multiplayer for Shovel Knight both behind DLC and behind Amiibo.

So along with Skyrim, 2/3 examples were bad...



Cory said:


> tldr: amiibos suck, triple a companies suck, indie developers are better



...And one of them was Indie...Using an Amiibo.





I don't even disagree with your point, you're just not arguing it very well.


----------



## Javocado

ZSS is only $10 on Amazon!
http://www.amazon.com/Samus-Amiibo-...324141&sr=1-1&keywords=zero+suit+samus+amiibo


----------



## mintellect

I'm too lazy to take pictures, but I got Jigglypuff, Isabelle, Digby, Mabel, Tom Nook, and Green Yarn Yoshi the other day!

I'm so happy to see my collection grow. Although I am certainly not looking to collect every Amiibo there is, it's nice to finally have more than just Peach, Mario, Zelda and Pikachu.


----------



## King Dorado

everything that comes to mind seems to be getting restocked lately except Mega Man...


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> everything that comes to mind seems to be getting restocked lately except Mega Man...



I'm sure he'll pop up around the time the Legacy collection comes out in Feb.
Along with that sweet golden one haha.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I bought me a Pit amiibo


----------



## King Dorado

Idfldnsndt said:


> I bought me a Pit amiibo



nice!  they try to sell me one every time i walk into Gamestop...


----------



## lars708

Hyped for the Bayonetta amiibo, she is pretty badass and also the only DLC character for Smash Bros. i am interested in lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just an update for everyone within the UK... 

I phoned one of my local GAME Stores and they said the new release date for the Shovel Knight amiibo is the 9th of January 2016.



Spoiler: Warning! Large Image



I actually received my Shovel Knight amiibo in the post yesterday.


----------



## bloomwaker

I really wish the Corrin amiibo was female. We already got male Robin, give me a female amiibo for this one! ;;

But it looks like male Corrin is the default, so this seems unlikely. 

At least Bayonetta amiibo will be a thing.


----------



## JasonBurrows

My Dad has very kindly purchased me the following four amiibo for helping him with a large favour. 

amiibo Super Mario Collection Luigi
amiibo Super Mario Collection Yoshi	
amiibo Super Mario Collection Mario
amiibo Super Mario Collection Bowser

The disclaimer for these amiibo is the following.
*"This Item will be dispatched in a normal Jiffy bag and we will not be responsible for any damage to the item packaging accrued in transit (we will not accept any return that may arrive damaged). If you buy to collect,to avoid any damage please select DPD service at the check out."*

This normally would bother me as an OCD NiB collector. But I have perfect conditioned ones of these four in box anyway. So these four are the exception to my normal rule. Those are the four that I was actually missing. Oh! I have also ordered a Super Mario Collection Peach from Nintendo UK Store as well.

Now I only need the following amiibo to have literally doubles of all released amiibo figures.

No.1 Mario
No.2 Peach
No.3 Yoshi
No.4 Donkey Kong
No.5 Link
No.10 Pikachu


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> My Dad has very kindly purchased me the following four amiibo for helping him with a large favour.
> 
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Luigi
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Yoshi
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Mario
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Bowser
> 
> The disclaimer for these amiibo is the following.
> *"This Item will be dispatched in a normal Jiffy bag and we will not be responsible for any damage to the item packaging accrued in transit (we will not accept any return that may arrive damaged). If you buy to collect,to avoid any damage please select DPD service at the check out."*
> 
> This normally would bother me as an OCD NiB collector. But I have perfect conditioned ones of these four in box anyway. So these four are the exception to my normal rule. Those are the four that I was actually missing. Oh! I have also ordered a Super Mario Collection Peach from Nintendo UK Store as well.
> 
> Now I only need the following amiibo to have literally doubles of all released amiibo figures.
> 
> No.1 Mario
> No.2 Peach
> No.3 Yoshi
> No.4 Donkey Kong
> No.5 Link
> No.10 Pikachu



Are you going to open your second set?


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Are you going to open your second set?


If you mean the ones which are coming soon, yes.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> If you mean the ones which are coming soon, yes.



Yea. I meant all the ones you had doubles of.


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea. I meant all the ones you had doubles of.


I have always opened the ones that are not in as good condition and left the better conditioned ones boxed ever since I started doubling up in Wave 4.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is an official picture of the Lucas European box art.


Spoiler


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> My Dad has very kindly purchased me the following four amiibo for helping him with a large favour.
> 
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Luigi
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Yoshi
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Mario
> amiibo Super Mario Collection Bowser
> 
> The disclaimer for these amiibo is the following.
> *"This Item will be dispatched in a normal Jiffy bag and we will not be responsible for any damage to the item packaging accrued in transit (we will not accept any return that may arrive damaged). If you buy to collect,to avoid any damage please select DPD service at the check out."*
> 
> This normally would bother me as an OCD NiB collector. But I have perfect conditioned ones of these four in box anyway. So these four are the exception to my normal rule. Those are the four that I was actually missing. Oh! I have also ordered a Super Mario Collection Peach from Nintendo UK Store as well.
> 
> Now I only need the following amiibo to have literally doubles of all released amiibo figures.
> 
> No.1 Mario
> No.2 Peach
> No.3 Yoshi
> No.4 Donkey Kong
> No.5 Link
> No.10 Pikachu



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

So rich  I have 4 amiibo. You make me feel low and sad and worthless


----------



## mintellect

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Manah

I have Palutena and Tom Nook. D: (I'll also get Lottie for my birthday next month.)


----------



## bloomwaker

Diancie Rose said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Nice!

I haven't seen the Splatoon Trio in person lately but I've seen quite a few Animal Crossing amiibo about.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Answer honestly, has anyone EVER missed a preorder opportunity back when amiibo were rare?


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> Answer honestly, has anyone EVER missed a preorder opportunity back when amiibo were rare?



YES.
TOO MANY.
WAY TOO MANY.


----------



## Hyoshido

I missed a Liitle Mac back when he was released in europe because my dad was too slow to pick it up.
I still want a Mac amiibo lmao.

Otherwise I picked up a Falco amiibo on friday.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Bayonetta amiibo is gonna be uuuuuuuuuugly. 

But Lucas omg cute.


----------



## matt

Can't wait for Lucas to release
Then my ness amiibo will have a friend on my shelf


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Today at Best Buy I found a Fox, Captain Falcon, and Lucario amiibo and bought them. There was more, idk if the woolly world yoshi and mew two amiibo are rare but I saw them too along with may other amiibos


----------



## Chris

Haven't checked to see if it has been mentioned already, but Ike is currently going for ?5.27 here on Amazon UK.


----------



## JasonBurrows

What percent of 59 would 52 actually be? I have googled it, but I get this massive number that I don't really comprehend.

88.13*5593220339*%

*There IS an amiibo-related reason why I am asking this question.*
Do I ignore everything in red?


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> What percent of 59 would 52 actually be? I have googled it, but I get this massive number that I don't really comprehend.
> 
> 88.13*5593220339*%
> 
> *There IS an amiibo-related reason why I am asking this question.*
> Do I ignore everything in red?



Yes and no, you have had maths right? You would have to round it up to 88.14% if you were to ignore the rest of the decimals. Why do you want to know this though?


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Yes and no, you have had maths right? You would have to round it up to 88.14% if you were to ignore the rest of the decimals. Why do you want to know this though?


So I need to go with 88.14%, right lars708?

I am terrible at maths. I have done it for years at college and have never passed ever... 

If you REALLY want to know why I want to know this... It is because I needed to change my document to reflect my owned percentage compared with the new amiibo coming out soon.

It now shows as the following in my document.

*Super Smash Bros. Collection*
52/59 (88.14% Complete)


----------



## mintellect

Got Rosalina today, and also accidentally ended up with duplicates of Inkling Boy and Girl.


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> So I need to go with 88.14%, right lars708?
> 
> I am terrible at maths. I have done it for years at college and have never passed ever...
> 
> If you REALLY want to know why I want to know this... It is because I needed to change my document to reflect my owned percentage compared with the new amiibo coming out soon.
> 
> It now shows as the following in my document.
> 
> *Super Smash Bros. Collection*
> 52/59 (88.14% Complete)



No one REALLY wanted to know


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I went to my EB Games a few days ago and the mall I was in was having a Shop till you Drop thingy, so a lot of things were on sale. My EB Games store is pretty small, and the line was going out of the store. There were amiibos on the ground for some reason, and a bunch of amiibos were stuffed in some box. I guess I'll tell you what Amiibo I see there. I was only allowed to get something for $10 so I got a pack of Amiibo cards. (I got the last pack)


Amiibo at EB Games:
-Zero Suit Samus
-Super Mario: Mario
-Super Mario: Luigi
-Super Mario: Yoshi
-Super Mario: Peach
-Super Mario: Bowser
-Super Mario: Toad
-Link
-Peach
-Zelda
-Tom Nook
-Mabel
-Lottie
-Pixel Mario (Classic Colours)
-Green Yarn Yoshi
-Animal Crossing 3pack
-Splatoon 3pack
-Inkling Boy
-Inkling Girl


Well here's what I got in my Amiibo card pack:
-Sahara
-Flurry
-Henry
-Al
-Pudge
-Quilson


----------



## lars708

I wonder when the Bayonetta amiibo will be released, probably may or june. I just can't wait for it aaaaaaaah!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Counting sheep is sometimes good to help become tired which is good and all for people...
But I count amiibo. Why? Why not? I have enough...

105 Smash amiibo and counting on my shelves...


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Counting sheep is sometimes good to help become tired which is good and all for people...
> But I count amiibo. Why? Why not? I have enough...
> 
> 105 Smash amiibo and counting on my shelves...



Omg this is starting to get a bit out of control again, literally the only things you post have to do with your amiibo collection!


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> Counting sheep is sometimes good to help become tired which is good and all for people...
> But I count amiibo. Why? Why not? I have enough...
> 
> 105 Smash amiibo and counting on my shelves...



Jfc, no one cares. We all know you have a **** ton of amiibo but you dont need to brag about it everyday. I don't even know why you're talking about sleeping .-.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

lars708 said:


> Omg this is starting to get a bit out of control again, literally the only things you post have to do with your amiibo collection!



Oh my goodness I was about to say something too, it is kinda annoying


----------



## Javocado

Just ignore him.







But anyway, I'm slowly but surely falling out of the amiibo game. I've sold a few of my collection to get a little extra cheddar for this holiday season and I'm also giving a few out as gifts too. It was a fun ride.


----------



## bloomwaker

It seems Jason very quickly disregards advice. =(

On a different note, since Marth doesn't pop up in my area, I'm having a friend send one over. I actually have my own already, but I wasn't able to find one for my brother in time for Christmas. Still, it's nice to know it's on the way. Bless people in other parts of the country,or in other countries. ;;


----------



## JasonBurrows

Donkey Kong has been restocked on the Nintendo UK Official Store.
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/donkey-kong-no.4/10993676.html


----------



## lars708

So i just pre ordered the Bayonetta amiibo, i just could not resist it! She is so badass :0


----------



## King Dorado

are any of the yarn yoshi's rare?  i seem to come across a lot of greens and some pinks, but not many blues...


----------



## Heyden

Just need the remainder AC amiibo, Roy, Lucas and Bayonetta maybe and im done with amiibo hopefully


----------



## lars708

King Dad said:


> are any of the yarn yoshi's rare?  i seem to come across a lot of greens and some pinks, but not many blues...



I think that the color blue is just more popular with the kids lol. If i would be 7 years old i also would have got the blue yarn Yoshi.


----------



## Catsdance101

Is a wii u worth getting, because I am trying to figure out if I want to get one or not, also are amiibos worth getting with the wii u or not, please respond if you have an answer.


----------



## lars708

Catsdance101 said:


> Is a wii u worth getting, because I am trying to figure out if I want to get one or not, also are amiibos worth getting with the wii u or not, please respond if you have an answer.



Depends on what you like to play really, do you like Mario games or other Nintendo games? Or do you prefer more mature games?


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> are any of the yarn yoshi's rare?  i seem to come across a lot of greens and some pinks, but not many blues...



Out here in NA, there has been a shortage of Blue Yoshi. Green is sort of common and Pink is pretty darn common.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

only out of these i have fox and pikachu


----------



## Holla

Javocado said:


> Out here in NA, there has been a shortage of Blue Yoshi. Green is sort of common and Pink is pretty darn common.



Only seen one Blue here in Canada and that was at EB Games (and I bought it lol) but Pink and Green ones seem to be just about everywhere.


----------



## bloomwaker

I finally remembered to free Link from his plastic cage. Poor boy! Separated from Zelda for so long because I'm such a procrastinator I procrastinated on something that takes a few seconds. Be free, Link. Go forth and HEYAH!


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Rosalina, Greninja, Wario and Shulk for ?25 in total

today's a good day


----------



## bloomwaker

I found the setting I was looking for! It's a little underwhelming, but still very helpful. 

Looking forward to eventually getting two Shovel Knight amiibos if I'm in the position financially. I'd like one for my brother as well, who convinced me to play shovel Knight in the first place. He'll have his own job by the time it comes out though, so he may not even need my help at all.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I got Ness yesterday!! I'm so happy!!

Merry Christmas to all of you Amiibo lovers!
I wonder what Amiibo I will get! (parents are still sleeping >.<)


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I got Ness yesterday!! I'm so happy!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you Amiibo lovers!
> I wonder what Amiibo I will get! (parents are still sleeping >.<)


Merry Christmas to you RosieThePeppyCat. 

*Merry* *Christmas* *to* *EVERYONE* *on* *TBT!* 

I got the following Christmas presents this year. But my priority since becoming an adult is to make sure that my friends and family get something special as I get my stuff that I like (amiibo, games) throughout the entire year.


----------



## pillow bunny

you should do an amiibo giveaway for christmas


----------



## Cress

Got Lucina and Green Yarn Yoshi bundled with Wooly World. 

So now I have all of the Fire Emblem amiibos until Roy comes out (and I don't care about him so I don't expect to get him.) But I am getting Corrin!


----------



## bloomwaker

My friend just got Ike for Christmas, someone I'm still missing. Lucky them! Some day, it will be my turn. I'm also not sure if I'll be getting Roy, but I do plan on grabbing a Corrin. Would have been nice if they changed the default to the girl this time around. Ah, well. Still have Bayonetta to look forward to.


----------



## Cress

Grandparents gave me some more amiibos. 
Mii Gunner, Chibi-Robo bundled with Zip-Lash and... another Lucina amiibo! XD

I'm going to return whichever one has the uglier face since I don't need 2, may see if I could trade it for Lucas.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Here's the Amiibo I got!!!

Amiibo Cards:
-Digby
-Tortimer
-Al (Double)
-Jambette
-Sterling
-Bonbon
-Punchy
-Opal
-Mint
-Amelia
-Cheif
-Diana



Amiibo (I open them all):
-NA Ness (Keeping in box)
-JP Ness
-Shulk
-Green Yarn Yoshi
-Classic Pixel Mario
-K.K Slider
-Reese
-Cyrus
-Inkling Girl (Double)
-Inkling Boy
-Inkling Squid



Anyways, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Tao

I've got a pink yarn Yoshi waiting for me...But it's wrapped up at my friends house and I can't get it until after the holidays ; - ;

I got him a Link amiibo too...Should have kept it with me until I got my damn pink Yoshi!




dapperlace said:


> but I do plan on grabbing a Corrin. Would have been nice if they changed the default to the girl this time around.



I think for the characters like Robin, Corrin and Wii Fit Trainer there should have at least been a limited run of the 'opposite' variant. It kind of put me off buying Robin because to me the male version is totally irrelevant since I've never used him in Smash or Awakening.

But they should do the girl option as the default more often in general. Of all the games I've played that give you character options, Wii Fit Trainer is pretty much the only one I can think of (without googleing) where the girl version is considered the 'official' option


----------



## mintellect

Tao said:


> I've got a pink yarn Yoshi waiting for me...But it's wrapped up at my friends house and I can't get it until after the holidays ; - ;
> 
> I got him a Link amiibo too...Should have kept it with me until I got my damn pink Yoshi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think for the characters like Robin, Corrin and Wii Fit Trainer there should have at least been a limited run of the 'opposite' variant. It kind of put me off buying Robin because to me the male version is totally irrelevant since I've never used him in Smash or Awakening.
> 
> But they should do the girl option as the default more often in general. Of all the games I've played that give you character options, Wii Fit Trainer is pretty much the only one I can think of (without googleing) where the girl version is considered the 'official' option



Don't forget Villager.

Or at least the first female variant, I don't expect them to make eight Villager Amiibo.


----------



## Holla

Just ordered Greninja from Amazon. He's the last Pokemon one I have yet to get (HUGE Pokemon fan here). He was $21 Canadian and is coming from Japan. Pretty reasonable I think as Amiibo cost $16 CAN in stores anyways here, and stores like Walmart charge $5 shipping on top of that (when ordered online).

Also I have a question I'm not sure if someone could help me out. My Mewtwo Amiibo has glue on his chest that's rather unsightly. Does anyone know of a way to remove extra glue from Amiibo without ruining the finish? The glue is kinda like hot glue gun glue in texture. Anyways just wondering as I'd really like to get it off. :/


----------



## Halloqueen

Holla said:


> Just ordered Greninja from Amazon. He's the last Pokemon one I have yet to get (HUGE Pokemon fan here). He was $21 Canadian and is coming from Japan. Pretty reasonable I think as Amiibo cost $16 CAN in stores anyways here, and stores like Walmart charge $5 shipping on top of that (when ordered online).
> 
> Also I have a question I'm not sure if someone could help me out. My Mewtwo Amiibo has glue on his chest that's rather unsightly. Does anyone know of a way to remove extra glue from Amiibo without ruining the finish? The glue is kinda like hot glue gun glue in texture. Anyways just wondering as I'd really like to get it off. :/


I remember back when the amiibo craze was first coming into full swing, there was a method to straighten out bent swords since it was a somewhat common occurrence for Marth and Ike amiibo. People would use a hair dryer and hold it toward the sword until it became malleable enough to adjust. 

I've never done this and have no idea what effect it would have on the finish, but it seems like holding or putting it near a heat source might help to melt the glue? At least with the swords, I never heard anyone say it ruined the paint or anything.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am looking forward to the Lucas amiibo and Animal Crossing amiibo Wave 2 coming on January the 29th.


----------



## Holla

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I remember back when the amiibo craze was first coming into full swing, there was a method to straighten out bent swords since it was a somewhat common occurrence for Marth and Ike amiibo. People would use a hair dryer and hold it toward the sword until it became malleable enough to adjust.
> 
> I've never done this and have no idea what effect it would have on the finish, but it seems like holding or putting it near a heat source might help to melt the glue? At least with the swords, I never heard anyone say it ruined the paint or anything.



Thanks for trying to help. I've used the hair dryer method before and can confirm it works perfectly well as I had a Lucario with a crooked foot. Heating it up made the plastic soft and adjusting and holding the foot in place while it cooled off and hardened did the trick.

This will not work for getting glue off though. The glue is a tougher material and stays hard when heated up while the rest of the Amiibo softens. If it was the other way around it'd work but it's not.

Here's my glue issue on Mewtwo. It's hard to see in a picture so I've indicated it with a red arrow. Does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Raffy

uh my cousin got me a mewtwo amiibo from japan and i was screaming because I could not find him where I live


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I went to a GameStop and there were SEVEN retro 3-packs there, I will post a pic later, I picked up one


----------



## Jake

i bought mega yarn yoshi coz it was 50% off LOL oops


----------



## Heyden

Jake. said:


> i bought mega yarn yoshi coz it was 50% off LOL oops


omg from where
im gonna go to target tmr bc they have all amiibo for $9, cant believe i paid $18 to plEB games for amiibo ugh


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> omg from where
> im gonna go to target tmr bc they have all amiibo for $9, cant believe i paid $18 to plEB games for amiibo ugh



40% off at big w and then + 10% coz of staff discount 

ya i wanted to get modern 8bit mario too but they didn't have him in stock so i just ended up getting yarn yoshi. i don't really need to go to the mall target is at for any reason so maybe i'll pass on 8bit modern idk


----------



## JCnator

So, I placed an online order at Best Buy and managed to get Lottie for 10$ CAD, along with preordered Lucas and Resetti for $15.99 each.
Since Lottie is already available on-stores, Best Buy decided to ship it before January 7th, while the other two amiibo will be available starting at January 22nd. I know that's nitpicking, but shipping the entire order in two separate shipments is kinda wasteful on boxes.

I'm surprised that I managed to ordered Lucas without too much problem (he's still available after 10 hours of being live), especially considering that Ness is still pretty difficult to obtain while he is supposed to be more well-known among the gaming population.

If you're a Quebec customer, please be aware that the Shovel Knight amiibo can't be ordered from Best Buy at all, presumably because the package is apparently English-only and Bill 101 (the one that prohibits selling products without French language) is still in effect. Doesn't matter to me much, since I might be going to USA starting at January 29th and can possibly get this guy quite easily.

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/AmiiboCanada/comments/3ywnz0/bbs_newest_amiibo_are_not_shipping_to_qc/


----------



## Holla

Found a solution to my excess glue on my Mewtwo Amiibo issue. I carefully taped with masking tape around the area where the glob of glue was. Then I took a very fine nail file and sanded down the glue until it was flush with the rest of the plastic. It's not perfect as it did leave microscopic scratches on the plastic but unless I told you you'd never even notice. It's a million times better than the glob of glue at least! ^_^ 

Here's the before and after (it's a more obvious difference in person but you get the idea):





This should also work on any other Amiibo with excess glue on them as well. Though it may be difficult on textured areas. I was lucky that Mewtwo's surface is very smooth.


----------



## sej

I have got a bowser amiibo, green yarn yoshi, yoshi, luigi and cyrus.
I have ordered a blue yarn yoshi so I basically have a blue yarn yoshi as well.


----------



## emolga

confirmed that the Lucas amiibo doesn't have compatibility in Yoshi's Wooly World.


----------



## sej

emolga said:


> confirmed that the Lucas amiibo doesn't have compatibility in Yoshi's Wooly World.



Neither does Cyrus :'(


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

My Amiibo collection finally looks decent haha. It's not the super tiny 3 Amiibo collection anymore xD. 

I should get to training them. I will probably do it soon! :3


----------



## Coach

I'm looking foward to getting Wave 2 of the animal crossing amiibo when they come out! Also maybe ryu, not sure about that one yet though.

Does the NFC thing that comes with HHD work with other games such as Smash 4 to train amiibos?


----------



## Jake

Coach said:


> I'm looking foward to getting Wave 2 of the animal crossing amiibo when they come out! Also maybe ryu, not sure about that one yet though.
> 
> Does the NFC thing that comes with HHD work with other games such as Smash 4 to train amiibos?



yes the NFC reader is essentially the adapter to allow amiibo functionality with all 3DS games for people without a New 3DS


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My Amiibo collection finally looks decent haha. It's not the super tiny 3 Amiibo collection anymore xD.
> 
> I should get to training them. I will probably do it soon! :3


May I please see a picture of your collection RosieThePeppyCat?


----------



## bloomwaker

Sej said:


> Neither does Cyrus :'(



For some reason, I was trying to figure out what Earthbound game Cyrus was in, and then it hit me. This is what happens when I read the forum after just waking up (and waking up late, at that). 

On a different note, I  actually managed to get in a pre-order for the Shovel Knight amiibo!
I really look forward to having it. I'm starting to be glad that I follow that one amiibo news account on twitter.


----------



## matt

I have preordered Resetti from the second Animal Crossing wave.
I will probably purchase the remaining 3 after release seeing as amiibo are no longer rare where I am. Pretty much every amiibo is available within 10 miles of me except Wii Fit Trainer...


----------



## lars708

I saw a japanese Lucas amiibo in a store near me, should i get it?
I am not sure if i want it since i do not even have Lucas as DLC for the game...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> I saw a japanese Lucas amiibo in a store near me, should i get it?
> I am not sure if i want it since i do not even have Lucas as DLC for the game...



Get it. 


Anything earthbound related is awesome xD


----------



## matt

lars708 said:


> I saw a japanese Lucas amiibo in a store near me, should i get it?
> I am not sure if i want it since i do not even have Lucas as DLC for the game...



I would have bought it, I don't use most of my smash ones i just like the look of them


----------



## DivaCrossing

It's so dang hard to get my hands on a Pit amiibo(at least where I live), I've just decided to give up on looking for one for the time being, because I can't seem to get a hold of one. If I ever find one, it's put up for a much higher price than usual (We have scalpers to thank for that). Whose soul do you have to sacrifice to get a Pit amiibo, seriously?


----------



## lars708

DivaCrossing said:


> It's so dang hard to get my hands on a Pit amiibo(at least where I live), I've just decided to give up on looking for one for the time being, because I can't seem to get a hold of one. If I ever find one, it's put up for a much higher price than usual (We have scalpers to thank for that). Whose soul do you have to sacrifice to get a Pit amiibo, seriously?



I got one immediatly at release because my sister likes Pit but i think that it would be best to just wait it out, every amiibo will be restocked eventually!

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> I would have bought it, I don't use most of my smash ones i just like the look of them



True but the reason i do not use them is that there isn't a use for them really. And it sucks!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I switched up my amiibo display a bit so here's pictures. 

Latest additions:


Spoiler










[/URL][/IMG]



Yarn Yoshi:


Spoiler









The new amiibo display:


Spoiler


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Klauser_Bateson said:


> I switched up my amiibo display a bit so here's pictures.
> 
> Latest additions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Yarn Yoshi:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new amiibo display:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your collection is so adorable!!

Your amiibos are very nicely displayed, and omg you have a plushie of Cyrus and Inkling Boy OMG I'm jelly xD


And nice new Amiibo additions!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't want people to be nasty about this, but just take this as a genuine question.
Does having second print boxes of amiibo matter? My Wii Fit Trainer, Pikachu, Kirby and Toon Link amiibo are all second prints.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't want people to be nasty about this, but just take this as a genuine question.
> Does having second print boxes of amiibo matter? My Wii Fit Trainer, Pikachu, Kirby and Toon Link amiibo are all second prints.



What do you mean by second prints?  
Does that mean they aren't the originals and have the new 3ds on back?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

matt said:


> What do you mean by second prints?
> Does that mean they aren't the originals and have the new 3ds on back?



First Print: Just Wii U on the back
Second Print: Wii U and New 3DS on the back
Third Print: Wii U, New 3DS, and NFC Reader on the back. 


I have a first print North American Ness. c:


----------



## matt

Oh okay
I would imagine the first prints are rarer and worth more because there were a limited made if I remember before churning out all the new ones like villager and such. It's no big deal of you have a second edition through
I ddidn't think Jason was intending to sell his anyway so it won't matter ;-) 
(My marth is first print  )


----------



## bloomwaker

The Ness I have would be first print, but I ripped him clean out of his box. Hehe.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

dapperlace said:


> The Ness I have would be first print, but I ripped him clean out of his box. Hehe.



Lol. That's what I did with my Japanese one.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't know whether to buy first editions of Wii Fit Trainer, Pikachu, Kirby and Toon Link or just leave them all as they are... What do you guys at TBT honestly think?

I honestly must say that 4/52 second edition prints is not a bad ratio.
That is only 7.69% of the whole Super Smash Bros. Collection that are second print editions.

The rest of the amiibo and ALL unboxed amiibo are first editions as I got them all on release date.
So if I added them all up together, I would have a percentage of 96.12% first print editions.


----------



## bloomwaker

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Lol. That's what I did with my Japanese one.



Free them! Strangely enough, I think I have quite a few first print amiibo? But leaving them in their box seems mean. The only ones I do that with are the Yarn Yoshi because I'm not sure how I'd go about cleaning yarn that also has an electronic sort of thing inside it.


----------



## scotch

NOT ENOUGH AMIIBO CHOICES AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

dapperlace said:


> Free them! Strangely enough, I think I have quite a few first print amiibo? But leaving them in their box seems mean. The only ones I do that with are the Yarn Yoshi because I'm not sure how I'd go about cleaning yarn that also has an electronic sort of thing inside it.


I like them better out of box. :3


----------



## King Dorado

added Marth and Little Mac over Christmas.


----------



## Chris

Justin amiibo!


Also received Pink Yarn Yoshi (from Meg-Mog) and Zero Suit Samus (from Justin) recently for Christmas.


----------



## bloomwaker

Shovel Knight arrived today! 

On another note: 

"Shovel Knight amiibo can be read through its packaging"


----------



## Hyoshido

Pre-ordered me a Lucas Amiibo, can't wait for him to get over here 8)


----------



## kassie

i've become obsessed with helping my boyfriend collect amiibos lmao

like i personally dislike them but i like helping him collect


----------



## lars708

Just got a Lucina and Robin amiibo, was very surprised to find them in the store!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have pre-ordered Lucas, Blathers, Resetti, Celeste and Kicks.
I have even managed to get *one set* of Blathers, Resetti, Celeste and Kicks for ?8.30 each on Amazon.co.uk which is ?2.69 cheaper than on Nintendo UK Official Store which is where they are sold for retail price.
(I did ?2.69 x 4 for this)

So I have achieved a savings total of ?10.76. So basically one of them was pretty much free apart from 23p. 

The two Lucas and the second set of Blathers, Resetti, Celeste and Kicks are ?12.11 which is ?2.88 cheaper than GAME for each figure and a grand total saving of ?17.28.
(I did ?2.88 x 6 for this)


----------



## kira_lotus12

JasonBurrows said:


> I have pre-ordered Lucas, Blathers, Resetti, Celeste and Kicks.
> I have even managed to get *one set* of Blathers, Resetti, Celeste and Kicks for ?8.30 each on Amazon.co.uk which is ?2.69 cheaper than on Nintendo UK Official Store which is where they are sold for retail price.
> (I did ?2.69 x 4 for this)
> 
> So I have achieved a savings total of ?10.76. So basically one of them was pretty much free apart from 23p.
> 
> The two Lucas and the second set of Blathers, Resetti, Celeste and Kicks are ?12.11 which is ?2.88 cheaper than GAME for each figure and a grand total saving of ?17.28.
> (I did ?2.88 x 6 for this)


Why do you need so much amiibo?​


----------



## JasonBurrows

kira_lotus12 said:


> Why do you need so much amiibo?​


...truth be told finally... I just *LOVE* parcels arriving in the post... idk why...


----------



## kassie

how much do you guys think ike would sell for at the moment? i know they were recently in stock at gamestop but as far as i know they're not anymore


----------



## Javocado

kassie said:


> how much do you guys think ike would sell for at the moment? i know they were recently in stock at gamestop but as far as i know they're not anymore



I think you can get a $20 spot from Ike


----------



## Holla

Just bought Kicks, Celeste, Blathers and Resetti today from Walmart. Odd thing was Kicks said $19.96 in store while the other 3 said $15.96.

Here is my receipt for proof:





After I left I checked Walmart.ca and Kicks is listed there for $15.96, guess I have a bone to pick with Walmart to get my $4 back...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Very nice Holla. I hope you do get your $4 on the Kicks amiibo back!

I would just like to say to everyone... I don't post my collection now ever since I got Story of Seasons.


----------



## Shimmer

Is it just me or is the Isabelle amiibo waaaay tiny compared to the Smash amiibos? Or are the Animal Crossing amiibos smaller in general? I saw her at the store today and she looked really small. O:


----------



## Jake

Shimmer said:


> Is it just me or is the Isabelle amiibo waaaay tiny compared to the Smash amiibos? Or are the Animal Crossing amiibos smaller in general? I saw her at the store today and she looked really small. O:



It depends what amiibo you compare them to. if you compare them to the smaller smash amiibo like ness, villager, mario, toon link and what not then they're about the same size, but if you compare them to the bigger ones like bowser and ganondorf, they look tiny.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Has anyone from the UK received their Animal Crossing amiibo Wave 2 yet? I know I sure have.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I can't wait until my birthday :3

I'm hoping to get Lucas and the AC Amiibo. (?ω｀★)


----------



## lars708

Yaaas! I just found a Ness and Pac-Man amiibo! I got them obviously hehe...

Seriouly, amiibo are getting less rare, there were lots of Palutena, Ganondorf, Marth, Shulk, Little Mac etc. 
It was pretty amazing, i have never seen so many different amiibo at once!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have already got R.O.B (Famicom Colours), Roy, Ryu, Isabelle (Summer), Timmy and Tommy, Rover and Kapp'n ordered lars708.


----------



## Cory

wait hold on since when did they release AC amiibos, it feels like they are releasing new amiibos everyday


----------



## lars708

Cory said:


> wait hold on since when did they release AC amiibos, it feels like they are releasing new amiibos everyday



It happens quite frequently yea

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I have already got R.O.B (Famicom Colours), Roy, Ryu, Isabelle (Summer), Timmy and Tommy, Rover and Kapp'n ordered lars708.



I did not order any of them since i do not care for any of those characters lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

Brothers from another MOTHER \o/


----------



## Hyoshido

Seems there was a bug with the thread, gg.


----------



## bloomwaker

Hyogo said:


> Brothers from another MOTHER \o/



Dammit, I laughed.


----------



## matt

Just got my Lucas amiibo today  
It's great to have both of the earthbound amiibo it would be great if they released the other characters from earthbound


----------



## JasonBurrows

I nearly own 200% of the Super Smash Bros. Collection. I just need twelve more amiibo figures and I will be done.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

matt said:


> View attachment 163365
> Just got my Lucas amiibo today
> It's great to have both of the earthbound amiibo it would be great if they released the other characters from earthbound



Ahh yes. Preach it. 


I hope I can get Lucas. Hopefully he's not too rare in my area.


----------



## JasonBurrows

OMFG!!!!! SORRY FOR ALL CAPITALS GUYS!!!! I... JUST... FOUND... AN... ORIGINAL-PRINT VILLAGER AMIIBO FOR LESS THAN ?20.00!!!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ahh yes. Preach it.
> 
> 
> I hope I can get Lucas. Hopefully he's not too rare in my area.



I saw him at my GameStop the other day. I think I only saw a couple though. I would have grabbed him myself, but I haven't played any of the Mother games. 

I wonder if I should get Roy when he comes out since he's a GameStop exclusive.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just purchased a FP Villager amiibo and FP Wii Fit Trainer amiibo.


----------



## kassie

i still have the pink yarn yoshi, ike and 8bit mario amiibos ugh, what happened to the amiibo hype??

i need a jasonburrows near me


----------



## JasonBurrows

kassie said:


> i need a jasonburrows near me


I think everyone should have a JasonBurrows. I heard he is quite awesome.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I got Shovel Knight and Kicks yesterday with the little money I no longer have, but it was for a good cause. To satisfy my unhealthy addiction to dru-, I mean, amiibo!


----------



## bloomwaker

Amiibo, the anti-drug.

Because you'll be too poor to afford the drugs after going through this many amiibo.


----------



## uwuzumakii

dapperlace said:


> Amiibo, the anti-drug.
> 
> Because you'll be too poor to afford the drugs after going through this many amiibo.



So true...


----------



## uwuzumakii

Double post.


----------



## mintellect

I learned something today:

"If you buy Super Smash Bros for Wii U with all the DLC characters and every smash amiibo at normal retail price, it would be $978.25 dollars."


----------



## uwuzumakii

Diancie Rose said:


> I learned something today:
> 
> "If you buy Super Smash Bros for Wii U with all the DLC characters and every smash amiibo at normal retail price, it would be $978.25 dollars."



ಠ_ಠ Time to sell my organs...


----------



## bloomwaker

Diancie Rose said:


> I learned something today:
> 
> "If you buy Super Smash Bros for Wii U with all the DLC characters and every smash amiibo at normal retail price, it would be $978.25 dollars."



This is why I only go for the ones I like, lol.

The collector life is expensive, even with discounts.


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy bought my first amiibo today, the K.K one 8D 

just because those majestic eyebrows totally.


----------



## matt

I have recently purchased Lucas and received ike first print free in a raffle


----------



## lars708

Moko said:


> Ayy bought my first amiibo today, the K.K one 8D
> 
> just because those majestic eyebrows totally.



I am a proud man ;_;



matt said:


> I have recently purchased Lucas and received ike first print free in a raffle



Share


----------



## PrincessKelly

I got peach ^^ 
I've been playing as Peach ever since I was 6 years old, and if I can't be Peach? I won't play! XD


----------



## lars708

PrincessKelly said:


> I got peach ^^
> I've been playing as Peach ever since I was 6 years old, and if I can't be Peach? I won't play! XD



Preach da Peach. Actually it is the same for me, i had a Melee-tastic childhood with Peach! "Suh-weet!"


----------



## Alienfish

my melee huhuhu probably is ness.

but yeah they had a lot of the AC amiibos here even though they are expensive k.k is awesome


----------



## JasonBurrows

The first-print Villager amiibo that I purchased earlier this week comes to only $2.01 more than the MSRP in America. 
(Assuming MSRP is $12.99)


----------



## lars708

I'm gonna cry when amiibo won't be compatible with the NX! I spent so much moniez...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> I'm gonna cry when amiibo won't be compatible with the NX! I spent so much moniez...



Wait, it's confirmed that they won't be comparable??


----------



## lars708

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Wait, it's confirmed that they won't be comparable??



No i meant it like, if they are not compatible, i'll cry.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> No i meant it like, if they are not compatible, i'll cry.



Ahh I'd see. I'd be really upset too. :c


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone know how to tell whether you have a first-print Marth amiibo and Ike amiibo?


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know how to tell whether you have a first-print Marth amiibo and Ike amiibo?



I don't exactly know how to explain the differences in words but i can tell them apart. Do you have pictures?


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> I don't exactly know how to explain the differences in words but i can tell them apart. Do you have pictures?


The pictures I tried to take are not very clear on the faces, sadly.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lars708 said:


> I don't exactly know how to explain the differences in words but i can tell them apart. Do you have pictures?



First print Villager has bigger eyes, and the forehead isn't as big xP


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone know whether the first-print Villager amiibo has been effectively discontinued and replaced with the small eyes version as far as retail stores are concerned?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know whether the first-print Villager amiibo has been effectively discontinued and replaced with the small eyes version as far as retail stores are concerned?



Yes. First print Villager has been discontinued and they are now only stocking the newer print version with the smaller eyes and the bigger forehead.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have worked it out now! It is the colour of the boot straps for the Marth amiibo.

1st Print = Bronze Boot Straps
2nd Print = Silver Boot Straps




I currently have 171 amiibo in my collection.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just a heads up for UK amiibros. Nintendo UK Official Store has opened up pre-orders for the following amiibo as of today.
Click here to go to Nintendo UK Official Store.

R.O.B (Famicom Colours)
Roy
Ryu
Isabelle (Summer Outfit)
Timmy and Tommy
Rover
Kapp'n


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm really hoping to get Roy, Rover, and Fami Rob soon. Not sure if they are released in North America yet.


----------



## Hyoshido

Gonna Pre-order both Ryu and Roy in March, I'd do it now but too lazy.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Who else thinks that Nintendo will collaborate with more Indie game companies? WE NEED A SANS AMIIBO!!!!!


----------



## King Dorado

i thought the packaging on the amiibos indicated the edition?


----------



## Javocado

King Dad said:


> i thought the packaging on the amiibos indicated the edition?



One of the biggest indicators that tells between a 1st/2nd edition is the back of the box. If there isn't New3DS box art on the back, then you're most likely looking at a first edition. But with amiibo like Villager, you can totally see from the amiibo itself.


----------



## uwuzumakii

This is a question for JasonBurrows, out of your collection of amiibo, which one was the hardest to find/most expensive?


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> This is a question for JasonBurrows, out of your collection of amiibo, which one was the hardest to find/most expensive?


The hardest one to find was the Super Smash Bros. Collection No.2 Peach amiibo... LMFAO
I couldn't find it anywhere for the longest while... However I found it eventually for ?12.70 at GameSeek.

The most expensive one for me was my second first-print Villager amiibo at ?21.00.

*I think we should have an Ask JasonBurrows topic. Someone make this happen. *


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> Surprisingly Super Smash Bros. Collection No.2 Peach... LMFAO
> 
> I couldn't find it anywhere for the longest while... However I found it eventually for ?12.70 at GameSeek.



Wow, really? I see SSB Peach at every store where I'm at! It must be a regional thing.


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wow, really? I see SSB Peach at every store where I'm at! It must be a regional thing.


Yeah... 100% honest. I just want to clarify however that it was my second Peach amiibo that I struggled to find. The original one was received by me on release date just like _every single amiibo after it_ up until this point.

Interesting fact... It was not until Wave 4 when I started duplicating pre-orders for amiibo and I have been successful at it ever since.


*Seriously though guys... I think someone needs to make an Ask JasonBurrows topic. *


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> Yeah... 100% honest. I just want to clarify however that it was my second Peach amiibo that I struggled to find. The original one was received by me on release date just like _every single amiibo after it_ up until this point.
> 
> Interesting fact... It was not until Wave 4 when I started duplicating pre-orders for amiibo and I have been successful at it ever since.
> 
> 
> *Seriously though guys... I think someone needs to make an Ask JasonBurrows topic. *



Mkay, also, what is the most effective strategy of find the more uncommon amiibo out there, like King Dedede or Mega Man?


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Mkay, also, what is the most effective strategy of find the more uncommon amiibo out there, like King Dedede or Mega Man?


In all honesty... It has _literally_ been that I have been on retailer sites at the right time...

I cannot explain why, but I get this instinct to check out a specific webstore and more often than not, I end up seeing the new amiibo listings.


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> In all honesty... It has _literally_ been that I have been on retailer sites at the right time...
> 
> I cannot explain why, but I get this instinct to check out a specific webstore and more often than not, I end up seeing the new amiibo listings.



Well, luck doesn't seem to like me very much, so would you recommend online retailers, and if so, which ones?


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Well, luck doesn't seem to like me very much, so would you recommend online retailers, and if so, which ones?


hmm... Where in the world are you located? This will help me to better help you.


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> hmm... Where in the world are you located? This will help me to better help you.



North America, specifically the U.S.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

One of these days I need to take a picture of my extensive amiibo collection. I have almost all of them except for Meta Knight, Robin, Lucina, Pit, and Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## uwuzumakii

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> One of these days I need to take a picture of my extensive amiibo collection. I have almost all of them except for Meta Knight, Robin, Lucina, Pit, and Wii Fit Trainer.



Oh, my God, may I apprentice you???


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Oh, my God, may I apprentice you???


I wonder how _extensive_ their collection is...

They _*specifically*_ said "I have almost all of them except for Meta Knight, Robin, Lucina, Pit, and Wii Fit Trainer." after all...


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> I wonder how _extensive_ their collection is...
> 
> They _*specifically*_ said "I have almost all of them except for Meta Knight, Robin, Lucina, Pit, and Wii Fit Trainer." after all...



Do you see them as a *rival* then?


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Do you see them as a *rival* then?


Nah. They said themselves that t_hey don't have all of them_ anyway.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I wonder how mad jason would be if there was that one person who had 1 extra amiibo he doesn't have and can't find it at all. (You should give me your extras)


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> Nah. They said themselves that t_hey don't have all of them_ anyway.



Okay, then. I guess I'll apprentice YOU!


----------



## Zane

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wonder how mad jason would be if there was that one person who had 1 extra amiibo he doesn't have and can't find it at all. (You should give me your extras)



i have Gold Mario and it's not in the uk!!!!!11!

or it wasn't several months ago, they probably got it by now. :b


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zane said:


> i have Gold Mario and it's not in the uk!!!!!11!
> 
> or it wasn't several months ago, they probably got it by now. :bb


It still isn't, officially...

However I am not fussed about Non-UK tbh as I do not even acknowledge them until they come to the UK.

An example. R.O.B (Famicom Colours) is announced for UK Release. I have him preordered already.


----------



## pokedude729

I just found an squid Amiibo in a used Game store near my university.


----------



## JasonBurrows

pokedude729 said:


> I just found an squid Amiibo in a used Game store near my university.


You found an Inkling Squid amiibo. THIS fills you with determination.


----------



## uwuzumakii

We need a Sans amiibo now.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

BluePikachu47 said:


> We need a Sans amiibo now.



PREACHHHH


People made some really nice custom ones.


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> PREACHHHH
> 
> 
> People made some really nice custom ones.


It is possible if this Wii U port is true?


----------



## Hyoshido

BluePikachu47 said:


> We need a Sans amiibo now.


No we don't.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Hyogo said:


> No we don't.



yes we do so stfu


----------



## Hyoshido

BluePikachu47 said:


> yes we do so stfu


As much as I like Undertale, it's a dumb idea, just leave Undertale out of other games and junk.

Besides, we've got these coming soon.
http://www.fangamer.com/products/undertale-figurines-series-1

It's no amiibo, but it's the next best thing, no?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Besides, we've got these coming soon.
> http://www.fangamer.com/products/undertale-figurines-series-1
> 
> It's no amiibo, but it's the next best thing, no?


Yeah. I agree Hyogo.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Hyogo said:


> As much as I like Undertale, it's a dumb idea, just leave Undertale out of other games and junk.
> 
> Besides, we've got these coming soon.
> http://www.fangamer.com/products/undertale-figurines-series-1
> 
> It's no amiibo, but it's the next best thing, no?



Lol, you're probably right. I'm sure the Shovel Knight thing is a one-time thing. Also, those little figurines are SO FREAKING ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey everyone. From today onward, I am going to seriously limit the amount that I post here because...

Chara > amiibo (> meaning better than)


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey everyone. From today onward, I am going to seriously limit the amount that I post here because...
> 
> Chara > amiibo (> meaning better than)



And along with this, I will step in and take his place until he returns, which means you will have to deal with ME instead!


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> And along with this, I will step in and take his place until he returns, which means you will have to deal with ME instead!


For your benefit, Master has agreed to destroy the amiibo collection of anyone who defies him.

Everyone, check out my avater... The Master... is watching... and waiting... for the time to strike.
The TBT Staff are merely puppets in the Master's grand plan.


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> For your benefit, Master has agreed to destroy the amiibo collection of anyone who defies him.
> 
> Everyone, check out my avater... The Master... is watching... and waiting... for the time to strike.
> The TBT Staff are merely puppets in the Master's grand plan.



Although, since none of us are deserving enough, he won't grant us any Toon Link or King Dedede amiibo, or any for that matter.


----------



## JasonBurrows

You all can remove the tags referencing me and amiibo. Whilst I still like my collection and will continue to collect, I will not really post here often or maybe at all as... I have found a new calling and that calling is Grand Master Chara.

@BluePikachu47 He will spare amiibo for the deserving people (Aka. Anyone in his empire)
(Me, you etc)


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> You all can remove the tags referencing me and amiibo. Whilst I still like my collection and will continue to collect, I will not really post here often or maybe at all as... I have found a new calling and that calling is Grand Master Chara.
> 
> @BluePikachu47 He will spare amiibo for the deserving people (Aka. Anyone in his empire)
> (Me, you etc)



I have already destroyed all tags relating to you, Dark Lord-sama... Well, all that I have control over.


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have already destroyed all tags relating to you, Dark Lord-sama... Well, all that I have control over.


The Master is pleased.


----------



## Javocado

It's crazy how easy it is to find these bad boys now. I don't really collect them anymore, but I saw just about almost all of the Smash series besides Samus, Kirby, Wii Fit, Pit, Toon Link, Sheik, Rosalina, Megaman, King Dedede, Metaknight, Robin, Lucina, Wario, Ness. Splat 3-pack, every AC amiibo, Mii fighters, AC cards, Chibi-Robo, etc. Beautiful stock all throughout where I'm at. Hopefully they start shelling out more of rarer ones again.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Javocado said:


> It's crazy how easy it is to find these bad boys now. I don't really collect them anymore, but I saw just about almost all of the Smash series besides Samus, Kirby, Wii Fit, Pit, Toon Link, Sheik, Rosalina, Megaman, King Dedede, Metaknight, Robin, Lucina, Wario, Ness. Splat 3-pack, every AC amiibo, Mii fighters, AC cards, Chibi-Robo, etc. Beautiful stock all throughout where I'm at. Hopefully they start shelling out more of rarer ones again.



Especially King Dedede and Toon Link.


----------



## JasonBurrows

It is all well and good about these 'amiibo' being easy to find... It is ONLY because the most rare amiibo these days is Chara.



Spoiler


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> It is all well and good about these 'amiibo' being easy to find... It is ONLY because the most rare amiibo these days is Chara.



CHARA IS THE ONE TRUE AMIIBO!


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> CHARA IS THE ONE TRUE AMIIBO!


I even added a picture of Chara's amiibo.

BUY NOW EVERYONE!!!! They are limited to ONE per person and scanning them allows Chara to escape Undertale.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I have obtained a Charizard amiibo today! I didn't think my GameStop would have one, but they did! Who knew?


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have obtained a Charizard amiibo today! I didn't think my GameStop would have one, but they did! Who knew?


Chara placed it there in a dark forcefield which deters everyone not in his ranks.


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> Chara placed it there in a dark forcefield which deters everyone not in his ranks.



And that is why I thank Chara. Following him leads to rewards.


----------



## lars708

Omg i just checked Nintendome's YouTube and apparently you can order your Inkling as an amiibo 

I NEED MY OWN INKLING AS AMIIBO! If only my mum would allow me to buy such a thing ;-;


----------



## Stargazer741

I managed to get a Jigglypuff amiibo from Target thanks to restocks to build hype for Pokken
Now I'm waiting for Roy and FamROB to come in on the 18th


----------



## uwuzumakii

In today's Nintendo Direct, it showed a few new amiibo for the upcoming Kirby Game, Kirby: Planet Robobot. The amiibo had blue bases and the shown characters were Kirby (obviously), Meta Knight, King Dedede, and Waddle Dee. I hope they also release Spear Waddle Dee, because the Waddle Dee in the direct didn't have the spear or the bandanna, at least, I don't think he did. ANYWAYS, I'm a huge fan of the Kirby series so I can't wait to pick up the new game and amiibo!


----------



## Javocado

I can't wait for the Kirby amiibo to drop and FINALLY I'll have Wolf Link tomorrow.
:')


----------



## uwuzumakii

Omg so lucky... Also, is the Wolf Link amiibo separate or is it in a bundle with the game?


----------



## Javocado

BluePikachu47 said:


> Omg so lucky... Also, is the Wolf Link amiibo separate or is it in a bundle with the game?



I believe you can import a single one. But as of now, in NA, it's only gonna be bundled. That's surely to change, though. It's happened before with bundled amiibo (eg: Green Yarn Yoshi, Super Mario Mario, Isabelle, etc.)


----------



## uwuzumakii

Javocado said:


> I believe you can import a single one. But as of now, in NA, it's only gonna be bundled. That's surely to change, though. It's happened before with bundled amiibo (eg: Green Yarn Yoshi, Super Mario Mario, Isabelle, etc.)



Cool, I'll probably just wait for it to start selling on it's own, cuz by the time I get enough money to buy the game, it'll be out of stock. Lol!


----------



## Heyden

I NEED 10 OF EACH KIRBY AMIIBO OMG


----------



## uwuzumakii

doughssant said:


> I NEED 10 OF EACH KIRBY AMIIBO OMG



Why do you need them so much so suddenly?


----------



## bloomwaker

Amazon e-mailed me to tell me my package was delayed, but should still be arriving later on in the day. I hope so! I really want that bundle. ;;


----------



## KingKyle

*New Bowser Jr. amiibo!*



My new amiibo! It came from Japan.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

awww so cute!


----------



## uwuzumakii

That's awesome! I got mine from ToysRUs a little while back.


----------



## Zane

omfggg I hate amiibos so much I'm never done buying these things, now I needa get the new Kirby and the Waddle Dee. Still gotta grab Rover and hopefully Bayonetta as well QQ Lots of preorders up already on BestBuy, thankfully they don't sell out in 10 seconds anymore so I'm saved from my own impulse buying.


----------



## Jake

I'm happy the next main amiibo line was Kirby. Now all I need is the final AC set and bayonetta, so I can have a break for a bit. But they'll prob announce another set whilst waiting for bayonetta


----------



## Justin

Javocado said:


> I believe you can import a single one. But as of now, in NA, it's only gonna be bundled. That's surely to change, though. It's happened before with bundled amiibo (eg: Green Yarn Yoshi, Super Mario Mario, Isabelle, etc.)



Yeah I'm certain they'll sell it stand alone eventually. The game is being sold digitially on the eShop in addition to the boxed bundle, so it'd be nonsense if they didn't have any intention of selling the amiibo later for digital owners. (hell, that's even the version I got from Nintendo for review) Plus, it's supposed to be usable in the new Zelda game later this year so they might release it for that purpose.


----------



## Jake

Didn't they say in the direct in November that Midna would be getting a stand alone release later?



Ok I just checked, they say nothing about it in the US one, but the EU one says it'll get a standalone release.


----------



## bloomwaker

Here it is. <3
I'll need to free them soon, haha. The base looks really nice, and Midna's impossibly tiny foot is adorable.


----------



## uwuzumakii

dapperlace said:


> Here it is. <3
> I'll need to free them soon, haha. The base looks really nice, and Midna's impossibly tiny foot is adorable.



I saw some of these at GameStop earlier today, and it killed my that I couldn't buy it, cuz I'm so poor...


----------



## bloomwaker

Aw, I'm sure you'll be able to get one! 

Bundles like these seem to return more often than stuff like the Fates ones.


----------



## Holla

Oh man, I orgianlly decided that I would only collect Amiibo Characters from my fave series so that means, Animal Crossing, Mario, Pok?mon and Splatoon. 

But now I've just recently become a Fire Emblem fan. So God help me. xD It's such a pain to find Fire Emblem Amiibo. I've only ever seen one in store and that was Ike the day the third wave came out (I bought Rosalina that day). 

Oh well I have to hold off on any further Amiibo in the meantime anyways due to financial reasons but I hope Ican get the Fire Emblem characters some day.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Holla said:


> Oh man, I orgianlly decided that I would only collect Amiibo Characters from my fave series so that means, Animal Crossing, Mario, Pok?mon and Splatoon.
> 
> But now I've just recently become a Fire Emblem fan. So God help me. xD It's such a pain to find Fire Emblem Amiibo. I've only ever seen one in store and that was Ike the day the third wave came out (I bought Rosalina that day).
> 
> Oh well I have to hold off on any further Amiibo in the meantime anyways due to financial reasons but I hope Ican get the Fire Emblem characters some day.



I have Marth and Ike. The only way you will be able to get them is most likely through ordering them online at a really high price, or planning out a bunch of stuff on the day there is an amiibo restock.


----------



## Pokemanz

I really want to open my Wolf Link amiibo so I can use it with the game, but it just looks so nice in the box that I don't want to touch it.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Pokemanz said:


> I really want to open my Wolf Link amiibo so I can use it with the game, but it just looks so nice in the box that I don't want to touch it.



You should open the box and use it. It's a waste to have an amiibo just sit in a bot collecting dust.


----------



## Pokemanz

BluePikachu47 said:


> You should open the box and use it. It's a waste to have an amiibo just sit in a bot collecting dust.



Lol I know that. I just wish it wasn't boxed separately like that. Every time I go to open it I just sit and stare at it.

no i'm not one of _those_ people who only keep stuff in boxes >.>


----------



## bloomwaker

Me: Look at this box... so lovely, so pristine.

Me 3 seconds later: RIP

Maybe I'll invest in those nifty amiibo display cases later down the line, but I don't feel like it right now. 

Still need Ike for me FE collection. I want all the amiibo that can be used in Fates.


----------



## Javocado

Mega Yarn Yoshi US restock incoming 3/20 at Toys R US.

I might just might give in.


----------



## Justin

Javocado said:


> Mega Yarn Yoshi US restock incoming 3/20 at Toys R US.
> 
> I might just might give in.



Oh no.

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

That amiibo is literally the most overpriced thing ever.

RIP wallet


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> That amiibo is literally the most overpriced thing ever.
> 
> RIP wallet



Seriously though. It's about the equivalent of all the other Yarn Yo$hi put together. That's a good steak dinner for two. But no, I'm just going to get the chubby ***.


----------



## lars708

Justin said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> That amiibo is literally the most overpriced thing ever.
> 
> RIP wallet



Lmao it's funny because it isn't even that big, i expected it to be a lot bigger and when i received it i felt like i was ripped off ;-;

IT'S STILL CUTE HOWEVER <333


----------



## King Dorado

so my Target store has this new gold Megaman amiibo.  is it gonna be rare??


----------



## uwuzumakii

King Dad said:


> so my Target store has this new gold Megaman amiibo.  is it gonna be rare??



After what happened with the Gold Mario amiibo, I'm going to assume so, unfortunately. Since Mega Man is already a popular amiibo, his gold variation will probably be the same, just even more rare.


----------



## King Dorado

BluePikachu47 said:


> After what happened with the Gold Mario amiibo, I'm going to assume so, unfortunately. Since Mega Man is already a popular amiibo, his gold variation will probably be the same, just even more rare.



what happened with the Gold Mario amiibo?


----------



## uwuzumakii

King Dad said:


> what happened with the Gold Mario amiibo?



They sold out in mere minutes after hitting the shelves, and they are going for around 100$ on second hand retailers lie eBay and Amazon.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who is getting all seven of the March 18th amiibo?
I know someone getting two lots eventually this month.... heheheh.


----------



## King Dorado

JasonBurrows said:


> Who is getting all seven of the March 18th amiibo?
> I know someone getting two lots eventually this month.... heheheh.



I was thinking of getting that new Mega Man Legacy Collection in part to get the gold mega man amiibo, but nobody has given the game a thumbs up yet that i've seen.

who do you know getting two lots eventually of the amiibos from the 18th?  is it somebody here on the forums?


----------



## JasonBurrows

King Dad said:


> who do you know getting two lots eventually of the amiibos from the 18th?  is it somebody here on the forums?


Maybe...


----------



## uwuzumakii

I got the Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD + amiibo bundle yesterday! I gotta say, the graphics have improved quite a bit.


----------



## Applelicious

Hey every one how's it been. Feels like its been for ever since I last posted on here, sorry I haven't been on here in a while been busy dealing with real life situation and been busy working etc. I almost done collecting the super smash bros amiibo thank god I just need 22 amiibo's more and I be done with it.

Also went into my local Gamestop today and pick up Ryu and Roy..



Spoiler


----------



## JasonBurrows

Applelicious said:


> Hey every one how's it been. Feels like its been for ever since I last posted on here, sorry I haven't been on here in a while been busy dealing with real life situation and been busy working etc. I almost done collecting the super smash bros amiibo thank god I just need 22 amiibo's more and I be done with it.


Awesome!  Long time no see... How are you doing these days Applelicious?


----------



## bloomwaker

I went to GameStop and found extra Roys and Ryus by chance. I took two of Ryu (one for my brother), and then a Roy for me. Still no Ike, though. </3


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just got home with the Roy, Ryu, Kapp'n, and Rover amiibo! I don't even have the Smash Bros. DLC, but who cares?


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> I just got home with the Roy, Ryu, Kapp'n, and Rover amiibo! I don't even have the Smash Bros. DLC, but who cares?


Awesome! 

I am looking forward to my Master Chara amiibo... heh heh heh...


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> I went to GameStop and found extra Roys and Ryus by chance. I took two of Ryu (one for my brother), and then a Roy for me. Still no Ike, though. </3



I feel the struggle. Will they EVER restock Robin and Lucina? </3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Without really realizing it I guess I have started an Amiibo collection. So far I have Marth, Roy, Ike, Rosalina, Sonic, and Captain Falcon. I'm a little weary about purchasing Amiibo online now. My Rosalina I got for Christmas that came in a brand new box has a small, light scratch mark over the hair that's covering her eye. You can't see it unless you look really close up and it doesn't bother me too much, but it's still annoying that kind of thing happens. Especially since she was bought at the inflated price.


----------



## Hyoshido

Buff Marth, Marth, Fire Marth, Martha and Magic Marth amiibo's :^)

Also Fighter Marth is in the background, but he's not a true Marth.


----------



## bloomwaker

I now think of Leo as Magic Marth:





Maybe Robin needs a new nickname. D=

Tactical Marth?


----------



## Cress

dapperlace said:


> I now think of Leo as Magic Marth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Robin needs a new nickname. D=
> 
> Tactical Marth?



I nominate Make-a-Marth or Build-a-Marth.
You could also call Corrin that, but Robin did it first.


----------



## Heyden

roy looks derp imo


----------



## Zane

doughssant said:


> roy looks derp imo



good he'll match Marth


----------



## Javocado

I went to Target the other day and saw only AC amiibo not a single Smash one rip


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I really need to get the new AC amiibos. 


ROVER IS SO CUTE. ;w;


----------



## mintellect

Javocado said:


> I went to Target the other day and saw only AC amiibo not a single Smash one rip



Same, except for Pikachu and Lucario.
I did snag a Celeste Amiibo and a S3 card pack.


----------



## bloomwaker

I snagged the Rover amiibo for myself Friday! It's very adorable. Quality-wise, the Animal Crossing amiibo are my favorite. I don't plan on getting all of them, but I have 8 of them, and every single one looks great to me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

doughssant said:


> roy looks derp imo



My friend got a Roy that actually had a really well done face and he didn't look as derpy as Ike does lol


----------



## N e s s

I'm going to walmart soon to buy a Green yarn yoshi amiibo at last 
Oh and maybe some pocky or another amiibo...


----------



## petaru

N e s s said:


> I'm going to walmart soon to buy a Green yarn yoshi amiibo at last
> Oh and maybe some pocky or another amiibo...


Oh that one is really cute! I have both pink and green versions hehehe


----------



## uwuzumakii

petaru said:


> Oh that one is really cute! I have both pink and green versions hehehe



I think the Yarn Yoshi's are definitely my favorite types of amiibo. The only one I'm missing is the Mega Yarn Yoshi, and I can't find it anywhere at a reasonable price.


----------



## lars708

BluePikachu47 said:


> I think the Yarn Yoshi's are definitely my favorite types of amiibo. The only one I'm missing is the Mega Yarn Yoshi, and I can't find it anywhere at a reasonable price.



Well even the store price isn't reasonable so there you have it


----------



## uwuzumakii

lars708 said:


> Well even the store price isn't reasonable so there you have it



It's the most reasonable I'm gonna get.


----------



## Holla

Just bought Rover, Kapp'n and Digby! Apparently a very generous friend of mine bought me Timmy/Tommy.

After that I'll only need Isabelle for the Animal Crossing Amiibo. Can't decide on which Isabelle I like more (as I'm only getting one of the two). I prefer the Summer version's outfit more but Winter has a cuter pose...


----------



## uwuzumakii

Holla said:


> Just bought Rover, Kapp'n and Digby! Apparently a very generous friend of mine bought me Timmy/Tommy.
> 
> After that I'll only need Isabelle for the Animal Crossing Amiibo. Can't decide on which Isabelle I like more (as I'm only getting one of the two). I prefer the Summer version's outfit more but Winter has a cuter pose...



You should get the Summer outfit. I've always though green looked better on Isabelle as the brown looks too similar to her fur and it looks a little overdone. With green there is a contrast between her emerald sweater and her bright, cream colored fur.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I picked up Rover a couple days ago!! He's super cute, probably my favourite AC Amiibo that I own!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have not posted here in a loooooooooooong time.

Have people had chance to catch up with my collection yet? XD

187


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I have not posted here in a loooooooooooong time.
> 
> Have people had chance to catch up with my collection yet? XD
> 
> 187



I don't think that people cared

But that's a ton holy cow


----------



## Coach

JasonBurrows said:


> I have not posted here in a loooooooooooong time.
> 
> Have people had chance to catch up with my collection yet? XD
> 
> TOO MANY



Wow! Do you dare to count how much money you've spent on amiibo?


----------



## Javocado

Coach said:


> Wow! Do you dare to count how much money you've spent on amiibo?



I'm gonna go with somewhere over $2.5k


----------



## Chris

Coach said:


> Wow! Do you dare to count how much money you've spent on amiibo?



He's British so I'm scared to think. They're more expensive here than in the USA and Japan.


----------



## Holla

Tina said:


> He's British so I'm scared to think. They're more expensive here than in the USA and Japan.



Are they more expensive than they are in Canada? Just wondering as they are definitely more money here than in the USA. I was also able to import a Japanese Lucario for about the price they are in store here and that's with the shipping included.


----------



## JasonBurrows

The Kirby Collection have been made available to pre-order in the UK now.
I wonder which of the amiibo figures will become *AWESOME* retailer exclusive figures in the US... heh heh...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have JUST pre-ordered the Kirby: Planet Robobot with Kirby Series - Kirby amiibo bundle.


----------



## King Dorado

JasonBurrows said:


> I have JUST pre-ordered the Kirby: Planet Robobot with Kirby Series - Kirby amiibo bundle.



nice- who's in the series?  will there be a Mecha-Kirby amiibo??

on another note, was anybody else hoping there would be a pink Kirby egg this past egghunt??

- - - Post Merge - - -

dang the site was glitching.

who's in the Kirby: Planet Robobot series? will there be a Mecha-Kirby amiibo??


----------



## JasonBurrows

King Dad said:


> nice- who's in the series?


The Kirby Collection consists of King Dedede, Waddle Dee and Meta Knight. All of which I have already got pre-ordered twice.




			
				King Dad said:
			
		

> will there be a Mecha-Kirby amiibo??


Sadly no. 
I would have LOVED to pre-order that twice... That SHOULD have been the bundle exclusive amiibo...

Sadly all we are getting is the following bundle...


----------



## King Dorado

speaking of retailers in the U.S.:  didnt see this posted, but through April 27th, if you visit GameStop and Best Buy locations, or Amazon.com to purchase any amiibo figure, you’ll get a free download code for early access to the Mini Mario & Friends amiibo Challenge game. 

link


----------



## Chara Dreemurrr

Why do I not get an amiibo figure???? Jason... YOU BETTER BUY TWO OF MY AMIIBO IF I GET ONE... UNDERSTAND?!!!!
*That is a command!*


----------



## Holla

A super kind friend gave me a Robin Amiibo the other day! ^_^


----------



## mintellect

Coach said:


> Wow! Do you dare to count how much money you've spent on amiibo?



"If you buy Super Smash Bros for Wii U with all the DLC characters and every smash amiibo at normal retail price, it would be $978.25 dollars."

He's probably spent at least twice that since he has two of every Sm4sh amino as well as several others.


----------



## Bowie

I think I've decided that the last ambiio I'll get is Bayonetta, just because she's my main in SSB4. I got all of the first wave of Animal Crossing and SSB4 ambiio, including Digby, and that's enough for me. I never really agreed with the concept of ambiio because I felt like it was an easy way for Nintendo to make money, but it worked on me. So, Bayonetta is gonna be the last buy.


----------



## Chris

Finally got Isabelle & Digby on Thursday when I picked up amiibo Festival for ?15!


----------



## dudeabides

I think I have them all now, but still don't see one better than the first one I bought on the shelf up there.  Good old Donkey Kong.  Ok I have to admit the Street Fighter dude looks pretty cool too.


----------



## King Dorado

still standing strong here at 5 amiibos...


----------



## lars708

What has happened to me, i don't care about amiibo at all anymore since last month 0.0


----------



## JasonBurrows

still standing _really_ strong here at 187 amiibos...


----------



## King Dorado

JasonBurrows said:


> still standing _really_ strong here at 187 amiibos...



damn son, to house alla them you gonna need an Amiibo Gazebo...


----------



## Hyoshido

Hyo just needs two Corrin Amiibo's, I hope the next wave have a release date soon.


----------



## JCnator

It's been 3 months that I last purchased amiibo. The lastest amiibo I bought so far were Lottie, Lucas and Resetti from Best Buy.

As of late January 2016, I currently own 43 unique amiibo, along with two duplicate amiibo that I accidentally bought from Best Buy's rather wonky mobile website.

I'm currently pleased with my current collection. Strangely enough, I still want to get some more amiibo, but my financial limitations and the upcoming NX console aren't leaving much room for these plastic toys. On top of my head, I'd like to get Villager, Captain Falcon, Shulk, Wario, Ness, Robin, Lucina, Bowser Jr., Shovel Knight, Roy, Ryu, Corrin and Bayonetta. I would have to shell out at least $240 CAD to get all of these amiibo.

Aside of that, I would be pretty much done on collecting these things. I only have room for displaying about 15 amiibo in my secondary living room, with the rest of them being stored in a box and in the closets.


----------



## bloomwaker

If only I had the space and money to get this thing.

Or something more compact, like really small shelves that can stay against the wall completely. Like this:







Maybe some day.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I know this is mainly an amiibo discussion, but my pre-orders are as follows currently.

*Friday the 20th of May*
Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition *Sold Out*

*Friday the 6th of June*
Kirby: Planet Robobot + Kirby amiibo (Kirby Collection) Pack
Kirby Planet Robobot amiibo bundle
King Dedede amiibo x2
Waddle Dee amiibo x2
Meta Knight amiibo x2

*Friday the 24th of June*
Tokyo Mirage Sessions FE Fortissimo Edition *Sold Out*


----------



## Holla

This is totally unrelated but your internet speed (compared to mine) makes me want to cry Jason... ;(




Rip me...

Anyways back on topic I'm really happy with my Amiibo collection right now. A super nice friend of mine plans on giving me their extra Lucina, Wario, and Isabelle (Winter Outfit) Amiibo. After that I hope to get Donkey Kong (how do I still not have him!?), and Corrin when he gets released. Kinda wish my friend didn't get me winter outfit Isabelle as I actually wanted the summer one but my friend is really nice and winter Isabelle does have a cuter pose. So I may just keep her and skip on summer Isabelle. We'll see.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Holla said:


> This is totally unrelated but your internet speed (compared to mine) makes me want to cry Jason... ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rip me...



I am going to assume you are using Wi-Fi Holla? My signature results is with an Ethernet cable...

I have just tested my Wi-Fi using this same computer system and here is my Wi-Fi result.


----------



## Holla

Our prayers have been answered! I've been saying they should make these two for a while now! ^_^
Saw it via Twitter on Nintendo's Official UK account






Edit: they are said to release in Europe and North America on July 8th as a dual pack.


----------



## Mash

Wow!  So many Links!  I guess many people like Link!


----------



## mintellect

NEW SPLATOON AMIIBOOOOOOOOooooooooooo.......


----------



## Alienfish

Holla said:


> Our prayers have been answered! I've been saying they should make these two for a while now! ^_^
> Saw it via Twitter on Nintendo's Official UK account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: they are said to release in Europe and North America on July 8th as a dual pack.



gdang these look really nice. might buy them just cause, not that i have the game nor a wii u


----------



## uwuzumakii

Holla said:


> Our prayers have been answered! I've been saying they should make these two for a while now! ^_^
> Saw it via Twitter on Nintendo's Official UK account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: they are said to release in Europe and North America on July 8th as a dual pack.



Yo I want me some of those. I'ma get 'em. I SWEARS IT!!!


----------



## Cress

So my birthday is tomorrow and I got 1 present early and it was a Battlefield diorama to display amiibos!

IT LOOKS SO GREAT


----------



## JasonBurrows

Very nice Battlefield diorama PuffleKirby21! 

Who here has pre-ordered all four of the Kirby Collection amiibo _twice_ other than me?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who here has pre-ordered the new Splatoon amiibo? I have secured pre-orders for a _specific_ amount of each one...


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've really got my heart set on Callie and Marie, but why make Splatoon amiibo about 1 year after the game's release? Seems pretty suspicious... SPLATWOON CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## JasonBurrows

It is all well and good that Nintendo UK have made a new wave of Splatoon amiibo. In fact, it's *ink-redible* actually, but if I am to be totally honest...
I just wish Nintendo UK would hurry up and give us a release date for the Cloud amiibo, Corrin amiibo and Bayonetta amiibo...
I have been waiting ages now just to 100% complete my Super Smash Bros. Collection... or should I say... 200% complete my Super Smash Bros. Collection... XD


----------



## Coach

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So my birthday is tomorrow and I got 1 present early and it was a Battlefield diorama to display amiibos!View attachment 172004
> IT LOOKS SO GREAT



That looks awesome! I wish I could get the animal crossing Diorama, but it's very expensive.


----------



## Mars Adept

I finally started to collect amiibo. I got a Kirby amiibo, it came in the mail two days ago. I also managed to get one of Roy from Gamestop yesterday. Unlike Kirby, I'm keeping that one in the box. I'm not planning on collecting a lot, but I am going to try and get all of the Kirby series amiibo the day they release. Perhaps I'll get two of Kirby, one for the UFO ability in Planet Robobot, and another to keep in the original packaging.


----------



## JasonBurrows

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Perhaps I'll get two of Kirby, one for the UFO ability in Planet Robobot, and another to keep in the original packaging.


That is literally what I have done with every single amiibo release to date at least in the UK.



Spoiler



*Super Smash Bros. Collection
56/59 (94.92% Complete)*

No.1 Mario x2
No.2 Peach x2
No.3 Yoshi x2
No.4 Donkey Kong x2
No.5 Link x2
No.6 Fox x2
No.7 Samus x2
No.8 Wii Fit Trainer x2 (+1 Additional Wii Fit Trainer amiibo)
No.9 Villager x2 (+2 Additional Villager amiibo)
No.10 Pikachu x2
No.11 Kirby x2
No.12 Marth x2
No.13 Zelda x2
No.14 Diddy Kong x2
No.15 Luigi x2
No.16 Little Mac x2
No.17 Pit x2
No.18 Captain Falcon x2
No.19 Rosalina x2
No.20 Bowser x2
No.21 Lucario x2
No.22 Toon Link x2
No.23 Sheik x2
No.24 Ike x2
No.25 Shulk x2
No.26 Sonic the Hedgehog x2
No.27 Mega Man x2
No.28 King Dedede x2
No.29 Meta Knight x2
No.30 Robin x2
No.31 Lucina x2
No.32 Wario x2
No.33 Charizard x2
No.34 Ness x2
No.35 PAC-MAN x2
No.36 Greninja x2
No.37 Jigglypuff x2
No.38 Palutena x2
No.39 Dark Pit x2
No.40 Zero Suit Samus x2
No.41 Ganondorf x2
No.42 Dr. Mario x2
No.43 Bowser Jr. x2
No.44 Olimar x2
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch x2 (+3 Additional Mr. Game & Watch amiibo)
No.46 R.O.B x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler x2 (+1 Additional Mii Brawler amiibo)
No.49 Mii Sword Fighter x2
No.50 Mii Gunner x2
No.51 Mewtwo x2
No.52 Falco x2
No.53 Lucas x2
No.54 R.O.B (Famicom Colours) x2
No.55 Roy x2
No.56 Ryu x2

*Super Mario Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)*

1. Mario x2
2. Luigi x2
3. Yoshi x2 
4. Peach x2
5. Toad x2
6. Bowser x2

*Splatoon
3/3 (100% Complete)*

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2

*Yoshi?s Woolly World Collection
4/4 (100% Complete)*

1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2
4. Mega Yarn Yoshi x2

*Super Mario 30th Anniversary
2/2 (100% Complete)*

1. 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours x2
2. 8-Bit Mario Modern Colours x2

*Chibi-Robo
1/1 (100% Complete)*

1. Chibi-Robo x2

*Animal Crossing Collection
16/16 (100% complete)*

1. Tom Nook x2
2. Mabel x2
3. Reece x2
4. Lottie x2
5. Cyrus x2
6. K.K. Slider x2
7. Isabelle (Winter Outfit) x2
8. Digby x2
9. Blathers x2
10. Celeste x2
11. Resetti x2
12. Kicks x2
13. Isabelle (Summer Outfit) x2
14. Timmy and Tommy x2
15. Rover x2
16. Kapp?n x2

*Shovel Knight
1/1 (100% complete)*

1.  Shovel Knight x2

*The Legend of Zelda
1/1 (100% Complete)*

1. Wolf Link x2

Singular amiibo Total: 90
Duplicate amiibo Total: 97
TOTAL AMOUNT: 187 (20th of March 2016)
First Milestone: 1st amiibo: Mario
Second Milestone: 100th amiibo: Mii Gunner
Third Milestone: 150th amiibo: Link


----------



## Zane

of course Waddle Dee is the only one from the new Kirby series that's sold out everywhere online goddddt


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I think I may get the Kirby Amiibo from the Kirby set...its just so cute. 

Most likely getting Callie and Marie sometime in the summer. :3


----------



## bloomwaker

In a moment of weakness I pre-ordered the Squid Sisters and trio re-colors for the Splatoon amiibo from Best Buy. Now to play the waiting game.


----------



## JasonBurrows

This is just for people who live in the UK. But here are the new Splatoon amiibo figures which are now available to pre-order at GAME. I have organised them into a nice orderly list for everyone.

*Callie amiibo and Marie amiibo Twin Pack*
http://www.game.co.uk/en/callie-marie-twin-pack-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276116

*Callie amiibo*
http://www.game.co.uk/en/callie-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275983

*Marie amiibo*
http://www.game.co.uk/en/marie-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275986

*Inkling Boy amiibo*
http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-boy-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275989

*Inkling Girl amiibo*
http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-girl-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276010

*Inkling Squid amiibo*
http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-squid-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276065


----------



## Coach

JasonBurrows said:


> This is just for people who live in the UK. But here are the new Splatoon amiibo figures which are now available to pre-order at GAME. I have organised them into a nice orderly list for everyone.
> 
> *Callie amiibo and Marie amiibo Twin Pack*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/callie-marie-twin-pack-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276116
> 
> *Callie amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/callie-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275983
> 
> *Marie amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/marie-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275986
> 
> *Inkling Boy amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-boy-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275989
> 
> *Inkling Girl amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-girl-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276010
> 
> *Inkling Squid amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-squid-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276065



Thanks! I also saw them on shopto, I just checked and the individual figures are cheaper on shopto but the set of Callie and Marie is cheaper at GAME.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Coach said:


> Thanks! I also saw them on shopto, I just checked and the individual figures are cheaper on shopto but the set of Callie and Marie is cheaper at GAME.


Oh yes... They are cheaper there, aren't they? hehe...

DAMNIT ALL... This just ruined my Chara moment with telling people where they are cheaper... Ugh... Why would you do that Coach?


----------



## Lancelot

JasonBurrows said:


> This is just for people who live in the UK. But here are the new Splatoon amiibo figures which are now available to pre-order at GAME. I have organised them into a nice orderly list for everyone.
> 
> *Callie amiibo and Marie amiibo Twin Pack*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/callie-marie-twin-pack-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276116
> 
> *Callie amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/callie-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275983
> 
> *Marie amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/marie-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275986
> 
> *Inkling Boy amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-boy-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1275989
> 
> *Inkling Girl amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-girl-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276010
> 
> *Inkling Squid amiibo*
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/inkling-squid-alternative-amiibo-splatoon-collection-1276065




Im surprised you didn't post each link twice


----------



## Holla

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im surprised you didn't post each link twice



Lol Luffy now that's funny. xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im surprised you didn't post each link twice


I can do if you like? =)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> I can do if you like? =)



I think we're good haha. 

You should make a YouTube channel for your collection.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Recently bought a media storage tower to display amiibo with, took pics. 

New additions


Spoiler











Home display


Spoiler





















Mega Yarn Yoshi


Spoiler









Office display (along with Skylanders/Disney Infinity)


Spoiler


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ink-redible news guys!!!!
Nintendo UK Official Store have now added the new Splatoon amiibo as available to pre-order!!!

Callie and Mario Twin-Pack:
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/squid-sisters-s…/11284047.html

Callie amiibo:
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/callie-amiibo-s…/11284045.html

Marie amiibo:
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/marie-amiibo-sp…/11284046.html

Inkling Boy amiibo:
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/inkling-boy-pur…/11280032.html

Inkling Girl amiibo:
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/inkling-girl-li…/11280031.html

Inkling Squid amiibo:
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/inkling-squid-o…/11280030.html

I decided to do this really nice thing despite ONE of my two personalities being of the person who is display as my avatar... heh...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> Ink-redible news guys!!!!
> Nintendo UK Official Store have now added the new Splatoon amiibo as available to pre-order!!!
> 
> Callie and Mario Twin-Pack:
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/squid-sisters-s…/11284047.html
> 
> Callie amiibo:
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/callie-amiibo-s…/11284045.html
> 
> Marie amiibo:
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/marie-amiibo-sp…/11284046.html
> 
> Inkling Boy amiibo:
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/inkling-boy-pur…/11280032.html
> 
> Inkling Girl amiibo:
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/inkling-girl-li…/11280031.html
> 
> Inkling Squid amiibo:
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/…/inkling-squid-o…/11280030.html
> 
> I decided to do this really nice thing despite ONE of my two personalities being of the person who is display as my avatar... heh...



Callie and Mario Twin-Pack??

Cool that they are avalible to preorder in Europle though.


----------



## uwuzumakii

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Callie and Mario Twin-Pack??
> 
> Cool that they are avalible to preorder in Europle though.



It sucks that it isn't available in West Amefrica


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Callie and Mario Twin-Pack??


I was wondering when someone would find my deliberate mistake. lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

The Callie and Marie Twin Pack, Inkling Boy, Inkling Girl and Inkling Squid are now sold out.

Luckily I have had two of each pre-ordered for a fortnight now and so I have literally NO issues.


----------



## lars708

Oh yeah since i am back on here i might as well brag about the fact that i pre ordered all the new Splatoon amiibo! So hyped for Callie and Marie, it is like a dream that's coming true ☆o☆


----------



## JasonBurrows

lars708 said:


> Oh yeah since i am back on here i might as well brag about the fact that i pre ordered all the new Splatoon amiibo! So hyped for Callie and Marie, it is like a dream that's coming true ☆o☆


**thinks to himself** Should I tell lars708 what I have done with those amiibo?


----------



## Cam1

There are only four amiibo left that I actually want at this point... If they'd EVER be restocked. Pit, Shiek, Robin, and Lucina. I missed a Robin/Lucina restock on TRU's website a while ago :/. Hopefully there will be a more widespread restock of all for of these guys


----------



## JasonBurrows

Cam said:


> There are only four amiibo left that I actually want at this point... If they'd EVER be restocked. Pit, Shiek, Robin, and Lucina. I missed a Robin/Lucina restock on TRU's website a while ago :/. Hopefully there will be a more widespread restock of all for of these guys


I am not sure...

Nintendo of America seems to be adamant on making things difficult... How boring of Nintendo...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I received email messages in my inbox today stating that my Kirby: Planet Robobot bundle + Kirby amiibo, two King Dedede amiibo, two Waddle Dee amiibo and one Meta Knight amiibo have been despatched and are on their way to me now via Royal Mail.

Sadly I am currently waiting on my second Meta Knight amiibo, but I was told that will be arriving in the second batch.﻿


----------



## JasonBurrows

My local postman has just delivered six parcels.

x1 Kirby: Planet Robobot + Kirby amiibo (Kirby Collection) Bundle
x2 King Dedede amiibo (Kirby Collection)
x2 Waddle Dee amiibo (Kirby Collection)
x1 Meta Knight amiibo (Kirby Collection)

My second Meta Knight amiibo (Kirby Collection) should be with me by Tuesday at the earliest.
But hey, I am happy because six out of eight items is not bad for *six days earlier* than the official release.


----------



## uwuzumakii

JasonBurrows said:


> My local postman has just delivered six parcels.
> 
> x1 Kirby: Planet Robobot + Kirby amiibo (Kirby Collection) Bundle
> x2 King Dedede amiibo (Kirby Collection)
> x2 Waddle Dee amiibo (Kirby Collection)
> x1 Meta Knight amiibo (Kirby Collection)
> 
> My second Meta Knight amiibo (Kirby Collection) should be with me by Tuesday at the earliest.
> But hey, I am happy because six out of eight items is not bad for *six days earlier* than the official release.



Does he deliver so many things to where you guys know each other? I'm just curious.


----------



## JasonBurrows

BluePikachu47 said:


> Does he deliver so many things to where you guys know each other? I'm just curious.


Three words...

First. name. terms.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Who has received their copy of Kirby: Planet Robobot and/or the Kirby Collection amiibo early?


----------



## Mars Adept

Not me, I usually don't pre-order stuff online, if at all.

I've decided I'm only getting two Kirby amiibo. I was wondering if I should get two Kirby amiibo, one to keep in the box, or if I should get one Kirby amiibo to open, and a Waddle Dee amiibo to keep in the box.


----------



## You got mail!

I have 18 amiibo so far 
So much more I want lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

You got mail! said:


> I have 18 amiibo so far
> So much more I want lol


I have 195amiibo so far


----------



## bloomwaker

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Not me, I usually don't pre-order stuff online, if at all.
> 
> I've decided I'm only getting two Kirby amiibo. I was wondering if I should get two Kirby amiibo, one to keep in the box, or if I should get one Kirby amiibo to open, and a Waddle Dee amiibo to keep in the box.



I would pick your favorite to keep in the box, Kirby or otherwise. 

I'm excited to go to the store tomorrow to pick up my pre-orders! To be honest, I need the walk. I've been very bad about my workouts this week.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am feeling really sad right now... My 100% Complete Splatoon Collection is now 37.5% Complete... 

*Splatoon
3/8 (37.5% Complete)*

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2


----------



## JCnator

Well, Nintendo has just announced more amiibo on the way. So far, none of these are related to Super Smash Bros., but we've got some interesting ones to boot:

There's 3 amiibo that will be released alongside with The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild. One of which is Archer Link, Rider Link (with horse) and the Guardian.

Next up is more Super Mario amiibo. Not only Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong, Rosalina, and Wario will have their new poses, but they're also adding Daisy, Boo and finally Waluigi.

Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/zelda-breath-of-the-wild-amiibo-line-announced/
Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/super...new-figures-announced-daisy-waluigi-boo-more/


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Archer Link, Rider Link (with horse) and the Guardian.
> 
> Next up is more Super Mario amiibo. Not only Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong, Rosalina, and Wario will have their new poses, but they're also adding Daisy, Boo and finally Waluigi.


...

So that is a grand total of 20 new amiibo figures right there then... Oh dear... That is good... But not good...


----------



## Holla

Anyone else who already has the Smash versions of the Mario Amiibo (ie. Mario, Luigi, Donkey Kong, Rosalina etc.) plan on skipping the new Mario versions? I'm currently on the fence but I can't justify spending that much money or losing so much more space for Amiibo I already have another version of. That and I find I tend to prefer the Smash Amiibo poses (yes even Luigi's).

That being said I do own Toad and definitely plan on getting Waluigi, Boo and Daisy as they don't have Smash versions.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm buying the Rosalina one because I like the character, and because I never found the Rosalina and Luma amiibo anywhere anyway.


----------



## Coach

I'm definitely getting Wario and Waluigi! Possibly a Daisy to go with my Peach as well. I'm glad that they finally released characters people have wanted for ages! (No Toadette though)


----------



## Javocado

I've definitely fallen off the amiibo wagon, but the new Zelda amiibo and the glow-in-the-dark Boo are beckoning to me!


----------



## Applelicious

Man I don't think I will ever be able to finish my amiibo collection for super smash bros since Nintendo is going to continue to make more amiibos curse you Nintendo, and real life for getting in the way c.c... With finally having a job and me going to school at the same time its hard for me to even continue to buy amiibos now v.v..


Hey can any one tell me if they know were I can purchase this kind of shelf that shown on the pic here. I have been having a hard time trying to find a decent wall shelf that could display all of my amiibos that I have so far.



Spoiler


----------



## bloomwaker

Applelicious said:


> Man I don't think I will ever be able to finish my amiibo collection for super smash bros since Nintendo is going to continue to make more amiibos curse you Nintendo, and real life for getting in the way c.c... With finally having a job and me going to school at the same time its hard for me to even continue to buy amiibos now v.v..
> 
> 
> Hey can any one tell me if they know were I can purchase this kind of shelf that shown on the pic here. I have been having a hard time trying to find a decent wall shelf that could display all of my amiibos that I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I believe the person that posted that originally made the display themselves. That's what I remember when I was linked the reddit post, anyway.


----------



## Razpup

just voted for all the ones I have


----------



## JasonBurrows

Razpup said:


> just voted for all the ones I have


The original poster hasn't even added half of the Pok?mon that I have in my collection to their poll. XD


----------



## bloomwaker

I hope I can get my hands on the Breath of the Wild amiibo! 

I ordered the new Rosalina amiibo, because I really like her character, and the Mario series amiibo tend to be bigger and look better in terms of the faces.


----------



## JasonBurrows

lithelotus said:


> I hope I can get my hands on the Breath of the Wild amiibo!


I hope I can get my hands on *two of* the Breath of the Wild amiibo!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have found (and purchased) an original print Toon Link amiibo and original print Kirby amiibo today.


----------



## oath2order

Just bought Isabelle, Timmy & Tommy, Kapp'n, Rover, and Wolf Link.


I hate myself.


----------



## JasonBurrows

oath2order said:


> Just bought Isabelle, Timmy & Tommy, Kapp'n, Rover, and Wolf Link.
> 
> 
> I hate myself.


It could be worse... You could be at 196 amiibo figures with *twelve* more on the way...


----------



## bloomwaker

oath2order said:


> Just bought Isabelle, Timmy & Tommy, Kapp'n, Rover, and Wolf Link.
> 
> 
> I hate myself.



I know how you feel, but the AC amiibo are so cute. ;; 

I don't have all of them, but I definitely grabbed the ones I liked.


----------



## Holla

So I've been looking to get Summer outfit Isabelle for awhile since she's the only AC Amiibo I'm missing (aside from her winter form which I'm not gonna bother getting). 

Nobody around here has her in store. Not even kidding. All said stores had her available online for ordering so I ordered her yesterday from EB Games as they had the best shipping price.

She came TODAY! What the heck!? I was expecting at least a week. This was my first time ordering online from EB and I'm very impressed. 

Anyways all that aside Isabelle is just so darn cute. ^_^


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have received confirmation that my pre-ordered Splatoon amiibo have been despatched and should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> I have received confirmation that my pre-ordered Splatoon amiibo have been despatched and should be with me tomorrow.



Oh, cool.
Post pictures when you get them!

At some point I'm hoping to pick up Callie and Marie.


----------



## bloomwaker

They're here! I'm sorry for the terrible quality. I got really excited because I didn't expect them to get here until much later in the day. I have to say, Best Buy delivery is pretty on point. This is the first time I pre-ordered amiibo from them (well, pre-ordered anything, really).


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lithelotus said:


> They're here! I'm sorry for the terrible quality. I got really excited because I didn't expect them to get here until much later in the day. I have to say, Best Buy delivery is pretty on point. This is the first time I pre-ordered amiibo from them (well, pre-ordered anything, really).



Wow, they look really nice! I really like the squid because the colour really pops out.


----------



## bloomwaker

They all have great colors, but for some reason my camera made the orange pop out the most, haha ;;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lithelotus said:


> They all have great colors, but for some reason my camera made the orange pop out the most, haha ;;



Yea.
Just because of that squid I may get the new three pack.

I'm planning on getting Callie and Marie whenever I can.

Is the two pack common?


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm not entirely sure, since I pre-ordered the day they went up on Best Buy, but I believe Amazon has them listed as of last night, so you could try there?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lithelotus said:


> I'm not entirely sure, since I pre-ordered the day they went up on Best Buy, but I believe Amazon has them listed as of last night, so you could try there?



Yea. If I'm ever at the mall or something and I see them I'm gonna ask to get them haha.


----------



## Holla

Preordered Callie and Marie off of Amazon.ca with Prime a week or so ago. Order shipped last night via UPS since they were worried about the possible upcoming Canada Post strike. Ok with with me as I was originally gonna get them Monday but thanks to UPS being so speedy I got them today!

By the way they look even more awesome in person. A couple of my favourite Amiibo of all time for sure!


----------



## bloomwaker

I love having Marie's solo on a loop, lol ;; 

Sorry for the horrible quality (midnight lighting doesn't do me any favors) but:






I thought that was kind of funny. The Squid seems to match the opposing set's Inkling Girl.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have finally gotten around to purchase some of the 50% amiibo now that I have had chance to purchase them and that they are a bit lower in price. I wouldn't have paid ?49.99+ for the starter packs just to get these figures.

Here are the bargains that I have found today.

Skylanders Superchargers Starter Pack Wii U with Turbo Charge Donkey Kong x2
?14.99 each. (Was ?29.99 each) I saved ?10.00 in total with purchasing these.

Skylanders Superchargers Racing Starter Pack Wii with Hammer Slam Bowser x2
?14.99 each. (Was ?29.99 each) I saved ?10.00 in total  with purchasing these.

Skylanders Superchargers Dark Edition with Dark Hammer Slam Bowser x1
?19.99 (Was ?64.99) I saved ?45.00 in total with purchasing this.

*I saved ?65.00 in total with purchasing all of these bundles*


----------



## Applelicious

Hey I was wondering if any one knows if we be getting any restock of former amiibo's like Lady Palutena or Pit and wii fit trainer any time soon. Or is Ebay and Amazon the only place to buy them ?.. Cause I know so far Game Stop and BestBuy have Ike and Dark Pit restock just wondering if any of the old amiibo's will get restock as well.


----------



## bloomwaker

They typically do, though I don't keep track of dates, sadly. At least they're not region locked. Any extra price listed on Amazon is typically to do with the cost of importing it. Unless you run into one that's still like $40 for whatever reason.


----------



## Alienfish

lithelotus said:


> They typically do, though I don't keep track of dates, sadly. At least they're not region locked. Any extra price listed on Amazon is typically to do with the cost of importing it. Unless you run into one that's still like $40 for whatever reason.



that's good they are not for some reason yet everything else is :7 

and yeah unless some place sell used amiibos or you have a well-sorted electronics chain near you internet is probably the way to go.

also idek if i posted but i got that kirby planet robobot amiibo before, the one you get if you buy that special edition with the game so yay 2 amiibos =D i want the waddle dee one though it's dang cute.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter

JasonBurrows said:


> It could be worse... You could be at 196 amiibo figures with *twelve* more on the way...



I only have twelve... Wow! You have so many amiibo!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hunter x Hunter said:


> I only have twelve... Wow! You have so many amiibo!


I have 214 amiibo now.


----------



## bloomwaker

Sheila said:


> that's good they are not for some reason yet everything else is :7
> 
> and yeah unless some place sell used amiibos or you have a well-sorted electronics chain near you internet is probably the way to go.
> 
> also idek if i posted but i got that kirby planet robobot amiibo before, the one you get if you buy that special edition with the game so yay 2 amiibos =D i want the waddle dee one though it's dang cute.



Nice! Meta Knight is probably my favorite Kirby character, so I was really happy to see a new amiibo coming out (I don't have the Smash one yet, just the new Kirby line one). Maybe I'll try to find the Smash one this paycheck, who knows. I have a few essentials I need to buy before I get to thinking about that.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

What Amiibo do you guys like better, the Smash Mario amiibos or the Mario set Mario Amiibo?


----------



## JasonBurrows

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What Amiibo do you guys like better, the Smash Mario amiibos or the Mario set Mario Amiibo?


I cannot really decide. lol

However I know for a *fact* that I really like your new avatar and signature.


----------



## Applelicious

Looks like its gonna take some time for me to finish my amiibo collection hopefully I be able to finish by the end of this year hopefully. still need to get Dark Pit from Best buy and Ike from GameStop.

Also you guys think Nintendo will continue to make more amiibo's for the NX as well ?..


----------



## Mars Adept

Who knows? They discontinued the cards, but the figures keep on coming.

I want to get the Waluigi and/or Boo amiibo when they are in stores, but that would most likely have to wait, as I'm limited on funds and am planning on saving up for an NX. Besides, I'm happy with the four I got anyway.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

JasonBurrows said:


> I cannot really decide. lol
> 
> However I know for a *fact* that I really like your new avatar and signature.



Ahh thank you :3



Btw, does someone know if they are still doing the AC Amiibo cards?


----------



## bloomwaker

Applelicious said:


> Looks like its gonna take some time for me to finish my amiibo collection hopefully I be able to finish by the end of this year hopefully. still need to get Dark Pit from Best buy and Ike from GameStop.
> 
> Also you guys think Nintendo will continue to make more amiibo's for the NX as well ?..



Well, the Wolf Link amiibo is going to work for Breath of the Wild, which will also be for the NX, so I'm going to assume the NX will have amiibo compatibility, at the very least. I don't see why they would discontinue amiibo in general,either, since they're still quite popular.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ahh thank you :3
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does someone know if they are still doing the AC Amiibo cards?



Not a clue, I was surprised when S4 dropped with very little fanfare. As it is we're trying to clearance out S1 and S2(?) at work. 

My Callie and Marie amiibos arrived Friday, after a few days of being stuck in Wisconsin.


----------



## Coach

Just purchased 7 of the animal crossing amiibo for around ?23! Such a good deal - only missing Summer Isabelle now! If ayone is missing any animal crossing amiibo I'd suggest checking amazon!


----------



## N e s s

I saw the Ganondorf amiibo in a hastings, but I bought the mario maker amiibo instead. Was this a mistake?


----------



## lars708

N e s s said:


> I saw the Ganondorf amiibo in a hastings, but I bought the mario maker amiibo instead. Was this a mistake?



Yes.


----------



## Nena

I have Pikachu and want yoshi in blue


----------



## Alienfish

I want the Kirby ones just cause they are cool, still need to get that NFC reader though heh.


----------



## Javocado

need me one like this


----------



## JCnator

"Hope will never die!"

I waited a year and four months for that blasted restock to happen. I no longer have any excuse to not grab this particular amiibo this year.


----------



## oath2order

Where is my Bayonetta amiibo dammit


----------



## uwuzumakii

ugh how do i get rid of those stupid images?!?!?


----------



## Coach

I saw a boxed wii fit trainer amiibo for ?5 earlier in a charity shop... How times have changed!


----------



## JCnator

If nothing else managed to brighten your day, then the upcoming restock of Palutena amiibo might do so for you.

The first edition of that amiibo had at least one of her hands bigger than it should, if I remember correctly. As I said earlier, Lucina amiibo is also being restocked.


----------



## JCnator

Looks like there's more amiibo restocks alongside with Lucina and Palutena. Robin, Pit, Mega Man, Sonic, Link, Samus and even Gold Mario amiibo got their CPSIA certificate updated!

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/more-...-restocks-for-gold-mario-amiibo-robin-others/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

New Amiibo are coming out, 8-bit Link, Ocarina of Time Link, Windwaker Link and Windwaker Zelda! Along with a Yoshi's Woolly World Poochy! Really excited and I'm hoping to get all of these!


----------



## bloomwaker

R.I.P. My Wallet.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

lithelotus said:


> R.I.P. My Wallet.



Same XD. I'm asking for them for Christmas. Getting the Poochy Amiibo for my birthday.


----------



## Klave

I have a Link but I think I might want a Toon Link amiibo toooo. Is the new one looking to be better than the Super Smash bros one?

Also i wanna get the animal crossing amiibo and they were real cheap at one point like ?5 but idk if they're only going to go up in price as demand goes up due to them being actually useful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a Link but I think I might want a Toon Link amiibo toooo. Is the new one looking to be better than the Super Smash bros one?

Also i wanna get the animal crossing amiibo and they were real cheap at one point like ?5 but idk if they're only going to go up in price as demand goes up due to them being actually useful.


----------



## Coach

Klave said:


> I have a Link but I think I might want a Toon Link amiibo toooo. Is the new one looking to be better than the Super Smash bros one?
> 
> Also i wanna get the animal crossing amiibo and they were real cheap at one point like ?5 but idk if they're only going to go up in price as demand goes up due to them being actually useful.



The new Toon Link looks a lot better than the Smash version, in my opinion. No plastic supports in the new one, either!

And sadly you might've missed your chance for getting the animal crossing amiibo cheap, at least for a while. They were like ?2-?4 each, but as you said the New Leaf Update coming soon has made the price go up again.


----------



## Javocado

Just when I think I'm out, THEY PULL ME BACK IN!! I was already out of the amiibo game, but these I gotta cop forsure. Maybe I'll pass on the 8-bit though because it looks a lot like that WON figure I keep seeing everywhere lol.


----------



## JCnator

Oh look, another incoming restock for Ness! Guess he's no longer as rare as the legendary Loch Ness!

Meanwhile, we're yet to hear anything about when Cloud, Corrin and Bayonetta amiibo will be released, but I also suspect it might be delayed to the next year.


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Meanwhile, we're yet to hear anything about when Cloud, Corrin and Bayonetta amiibo will be released, but I also suspect it might be delayed to the next year.



I was about to post that! What happened to them? I was so surprised that they didn't mention them at E3 or the recent 3DS Direct... WHAT IF THEY ARE CANCELLED?!

I will legit cry if that happens because this is the only oppurtunity to get an official Bayonetta 2 figure


----------



## ceremony

I need all those new Zelda amiibos


----------



## Jake

First look at the Bayonetta amiibo


----------



## lars708

Jake said:


> First look at the Bayonetta amiibo



I saw it a few hours ago! SO EXCITED IT LOOKS PERFECT

I am definitely going to get at least 2 of them.


----------



## bloomwaker

She looks lovely ~


----------



## Applelicious

Any one know about the restocks of amiibo will be available I've have been like checking Walmart and Best Buy and Toys R us sites like crazy since I first heard of the restock that are being made.


----------



## lars708

So I only just pre-ordered the Daisy, Waluigi and Boo amiibo. I made sure to only buy the non-duplicates. I might get those later on but I have the Smash versions of all of them already. Though the Super Mario figures do look nicer than the Smash ones in my opinion, if I knew that all of those would get a Super Mario series amiibo I would have waited it out and got all the Super Mario ones.


----------



## bloomwaker

It's kind of funny seeing the poll every time I glance at this thread.

So short...


----------



## Chris

I forgot I had preordered these! Came today.


----------



## Zappo09

Yoshi, he was my first Amiibo.


----------



## TykiButterfree

So, I saw this at Best Buy a few days ago. Guess they got a restock.



Spoiler: lol







Also, that Bayonetta amiibo looks cool! I like when they are super detailed so I will probably get that one.


----------



## JCnator

Wondering why we haven't heard of Corrin and Bayonetta amiibo since the latest Smash Direct? Well, according to one rumor, it seems like they're going to be released as soon as the Nintendo Switch port of Super Smash Bros. 4 is available. The game's also rumored to be out within 6 months after the launch of Switch.


----------



## lars708

Today I finally received my Daisy amiibo! It looks amazing! Her face is actually accurate omg


----------



## Crysta1Gamer

I haven't bought a single amigo yet. I might in the future though, but if I do I don't know which one I'll choose.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Anyone pickup the recent Zelda ones? Really loving the Wind Waker ones.


----------



## Javocado

Tom said:


> Anyone pickup the recent Zelda ones? Really loving the Wind Waker ones.



I'm looking to pick em' up when next payday rolls around. Hopefully they're still around! I really like the WW ones and OOT Link too.

*pink LINE guy drooling*


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

The new Zelda amiibo look great! I put all of them on my Christmas list!

Are you guys asking for any amiibo this Christmas?


----------



## lars708

Tom said:


> Anyone pickup the recent Zelda ones? Really loving the Wind Waker ones.



Yup got them all for BotW


----------



## Blueskyy

I own only Inkling Girl, Smash Zelda, and my most recent one OTT Link. So I voted Link.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I bought one or two Amiibos before but last night I ordered a bunch of Animal Crossing Amiibos because they were on sale. I also bought most of my villagers' Amiibo cards from eBay. The problem is I live aboard at the moment so my brother or mom will have to ship them over to me when the arrive. Shipping everything in a single shipment is cheaper than paying for shipment directly from the vendors. I preordered the new Splatoon Inkling Girl and I'm trying to preorder Majora's Mask Link or find a decent-priced Ocarina of Time Link.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Nice bump...


----------



## lars708

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Nice bump...



YOU REMINDED ME OF A TRUE DISASTER

I placed my pre-order for the 3 new Zelda amiibo AS SOON AS I COULD
And a couple days ago I received a call that they couldn't fulfill my order...
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill

I have none of the above, I have Daisy.


----------



## Alienfish

ChickpeaInThotvill said:


> I have none of the above, I have Daisy.



from the poll yeah same i just picked for fun...


----------



## Yuckaiju

Heh, I think the poll being so outdated sorta detracts from this being a general amiibo discussion area.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey everyone. I have not posted in a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong while. xD

I have been doing quite well (as usual) with the amiibo pre-orders and here are my most recent amiibo collection updates.

*Acquired*

Link (Majora’s Mask) x2
Link (Skyward Sword) x2
Link (Twilight Princess) x2

*Pre-Ordered*

No.57 Cloud x2
No.58 Cloud [Player 2] x2
No.59 Corrin x2
No.60 Corrin [Player 2] x2
No.61 Bayonetta x2
No.62 Bayonetta [Player 2] x2
Inkling Boy x2
Inkling Girl x2
Inkling Squid x2
Pikmin x2


----------



## Lancelot

Oh hell naw


----------



## JasonBurrows

Yep... Never missed a _single pre-order for ANY of them_ and we will be three years in by November 2017.


----------



## 50m4ra

I own
Lucas 
Ness
Zss
Kirby 
villager
Mewtwo
Tom nook
Olimar ( looks so good! )
Just got that amiibo fest bundle with isabelle and digby

- - - Post Merge - - -

I own
Lucas 
Ness
Zss
Kirby 
villager
Mewtwo
Tom nook
Olimar ( looks so good! )
Just got that amiibo fest bundle with isabelle and digby


----------



## Alienfish

Aaa man can't wait for the Tiki and Chrom amiibos.. so need a chrom one mang


----------



## jaffarhona13

hello there, has anyone ever used an 'amiibo tag' / kind of homemade amiibo ? If so do you think I would be safe buying and using one for my 4 year old version of new leaf?


----------



## lars708

Boy oh boy I finally got the two Bayonetta amiibo figures (as well as the two Corrin amiibo 'cause why not?) and they look freaking amazing! The faces are so accurate and every little detail is on point. I'm legit impressed with how those machines can print such small details on these figures.


----------



## Rupleteaser

They just keep announcing so many good Amiibo at once.
Splatoon, Pikmin and Metroid ones all coming out so close to eachother is a curse, yet it's way too hard to resist.
I'm not too interested in Tiki or Chrom at this point, but I recently added Awakening to my backlog, so chances are I'll be retracting that statement.


----------



## Alienfish

I only want like Tiki and Chrom now lel. Would be cool to see if I could find a cheap Lucina/other FE guys but yeah scalper stores here smh


----------



## Rupleteaser

Over here in Australia, Lucina is relatively common. Then again, everything that isn't part of the Zelda series is pretty common over here.


----------



## Zane

That new Samus / Metroid set is NICE too bad they jacked the price of amiibos in Canada zzzz


----------



## Alienfish

Rupleteaser said:


> Over here in Australia, Lucina is relatively common. Then again, everything that isn't part of the Zelda series is pretty common over here.



nice only thing you can get here is like AC ones or Diddy Kong/other random smash ones that no one buys.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Recently, I struck Amiibo gold and found Female Corrin, Bobokin, and WW Link. They were immediately purchased.


----------



## oath2order

You know, I just realized the past Nintendo Direct hasn't had much news for any new amiibo. They've certainly quieted down on new amiibo releases.


----------



## JasonBurrows

oath2order said:


> You know, I just realized the past Nintendo Direct hasn't had much news for any new amiibo. They've certainly quieted down on new amiibo releases.



I am quite happy about that as I probably could not have coped with any more amiibo releases this year.
I already have all of the following amiibo figures on pre-order.

Koopa Troopa amiibo
Koopa Troopa amiibo
Goomba amiibo
Goomba amiibo
Chrom amiibo
Tiki amiibo
Mario (Wedding) amiibo
Mario (Wedding) amiibo
Peach (Wedding) amiibo
Peach (Wedding) amiibo
Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
Bowser (Wedding) amiibo

I am waiting on pre-orders  for a second Chrom amiibo and Tiki amiibo as well as the four-pack with the Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Champion amiibo and I would have doubled up perfectly yet again.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I am quite happy about that as I probably could not have coped with any more amiibo releases this year.
> I already have all of the following amiibo figures on pre-order.
> 
> Koopa Troopa amiibo
> Koopa Troopa amiibo
> Goomba amiibo
> Goomba amiibo
> Chrom amiibo
> Tiki amiibo
> Mario (Wedding) amiibo
> Mario (Wedding) amiibo
> Peach (Wedding) amiibo
> Peach (Wedding) amiibo
> Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
> Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
> 
> I am waiting on pre-orders  for a second Chrom amiibo and Tiki amiibo as well as the four-pack with the Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Champion amiibo and I would have doubled up perfectly yet again.



Omg I thought u were dead
Idk how I feel about ur return


----------



## oath2order

JasonBurrows said:


> I am quite happy about that as I probably could not have coped with any more amiibo releases this year.
> I already have all of the following amiibo figures on pre-order.
> 
> Koopa Troopa amiibo
> Koopa Troopa amiibo
> Goomba amiibo
> Goomba amiibo
> Chrom amiibo
> Tiki amiibo
> Mario (Wedding) amiibo
> Mario (Wedding) amiibo
> Peach (Wedding) amiibo
> Peach (Wedding) amiibo
> Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
> Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
> 
> I am waiting on pre-orders  for a second Chrom amiibo and Tiki amiibo as well as the four-pack with the Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Champion amiibo and I would have doubled up perfectly yet again.



what the hell do you do for a living

how do you afford this


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> what the hell do you do for a living
> 
> how do you afford this



ikr, unless they are like, $1 where they live lol :l

or they've won the lottery.


----------



## 50m4ra

JasonBurrows said:


> I am quite happy about that as I probably could not have coped with any more amiibo releases this year.
> I already have all of the following amiibo figures on pre-order.
> 
> Koopa Troopa amiibo
> Koopa Troopa amiibo
> Goomba amiibo
> Goomba amiibo
> Chrom amiibo
> Tiki amiibo
> Mario (Wedding) amiibo
> Mario (Wedding) amiibo
> Peach (Wedding) amiibo
> Peach (Wedding) amiibo
> Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
> Bowser (Wedding) amiibo
> 
> I am waiting on pre-orders  for a second Chrom amiibo and Tiki amiibo as well as the four-pack with the Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Champion amiibo and I would have doubled up perfectly yet again.


...here I thought when I get a sustainable income I'd just get _one_ of what I want..

- - - Post Merge - - -



jaffarhona13 said:


> hello there, has anyone ever used an 'amiibo tag' / kind of homemade amiibo ? If so do you think I would be safe buying and using one for my 4 year old version of new leaf?


1. Check consumer reviews. 2. Generally all amiibo tags work the tag is the part that makes it go AMIIBO


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Oh, snap! My Breath of the Wild Archer amiibo came today!


----------



## Huseyin

I really want the Alm Amiibo. Sadly, it's 20 euros if you decide to only get him and not celica, and the celica and alm double pack is like, sold out everywhere . No matter how much I look, I cannot get it for less than 20. I got Ike for 5 though so that's nice I suppose.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

^ Tough luck, bro. I have both Alm and Celica amiibos, mostly due to the fact that I bought the LE of Fire Emblem Echoes.


----------



## Octaviian

Finally got my hands on the individual packed toon Zelda from Wind Waker - Easily my favorite amiibo I currently own!

I just pre-ordered Wedding Bowser, so I'm looking forward to that. Will probably pre-order Peach next, then Mario if they're still available.


----------



## JasonBurrows

**Appears**

Update: I have now managed to double up on the Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Champion amiibo 4-Packs.

**Disappears**


----------



## Alienfish

JasonBurrows said:


> **Appears**
> 
> Update: I have now managed to double up on the Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Champion amiibo 4-Packs.
> 
> **Disappears**



how the hell do you afford those


----------



## JasonBurrows

I just evidently need to find a retailer taking pre-orders for the Chrom amiibo and Tiki amiibo now. 

Koopa Troopa
Koopa Troopa
Goomba
Goomba
Chrom
Tiki
Mario (Wedding Outfit)
Mario (Wedding Outfit)
Peach (Wedding Outfit)
Peach (Wedding Outfit)
Bowser (Wedding Outfit)
Bowser (Wedding Outfit)
Urbosa
Urbosa
Revali
Revali
Mipha
Mipha
Daruk
Daruk


----------



## LambdaDelta

JasonBurrows said:


> I just evidently need to find a retailer taking pre-orders for the Chrom amiibo and Tiki amiibo now.
> 
> Koopa Troopa
> Koopa Troopa
> Goomba
> Goomba
> Chrom
> Tiki
> Mario (Wedding Outfit)
> Mario (Wedding Outfit)
> Peach (Wedding Outfit)
> Peach (Wedding Outfit)
> Bowser (Wedding Outfit)
> Bowser (Wedding Outfit)
> Urbosa
> Urbosa
> Revali
> Revali
> Mipha
> Mipha
> Daruk
> Daruk



glad to know you're still at it


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> glad to know you're still at it


I cannot tell if being truthful or sarcastic.
I will take as you are being truthful, tell you thank you and will continue being purposely oblivious. xD

Of course I am still at it. I mean, I have had a perfect streak with gaining pre-orders since November 2014 when they first released. It would be asinine to quit now. lol


----------



## Alienfish

JasonBurrows said:


> I cannot tell if being truthful or sarcastic.
> I will take as you are being truthful, tell you thank you and will continue being purposely oblivious. xD
> 
> Of course I am still at it. I mean, I have had a perfect streak with gaining pre-orders since November 2014 when they first released. It would be asinine to quit now. lol



so how many banks u robbed?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Sheila said:


> so how many banks u robbed?


*shrugs* As many as necessary to fund my #PlasticCrack addiction.

Only joking...


----------



## Alienfish

JasonBurrows said:


> *shrugs* As many as necessary to fund my #PlasticCrack addiction.
> 
> Only joking...



Lol but really what the heck do you even do for a living to get like 986 of each :|


----------



## Ehingen Guy

My recently purchased Amiibos:

*USA Amiibos*
- Male Corrin
- Tom Nook
- Lottie
- Wario (Mario series)
- Waluigi
- Daisy


*Amiibos bought online*
- BotW Zelda
- BotW Archer
- BotW Rider
- BotW Guardian
- BotW Champions (Urbosa, Reviali, Mipha, Daruk)
- Super Mario Odyssey Amiibo (Wedding Bowser, Wedding Mario, Wedding Peach)
- Chrom
- Tiki

Life is good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My recently purchased Amiibos:

*USA Amiibos*
- Male Corrin
- Tom Nook
- Lottie
- Wario (Mario series)
- Waluigi
- Daisy


*Amiibos bought online*
- BotW Zelda
- BotW Archer
- BotW Rider
- BotW Guardian
- BotW Champions (Urbosa, Reviali, Mipha, Daruk)
- Super Mario Odyssey Amiibo (Wedding Bowser, Wedding Mario, Wedding Peach)
- Chrom
- Tiki

Life is good.


----------



## HappyTails

I didn't even know until about 5 minutes ago that my New Nintendo 3DS had an Amiibo reader built in. I thought I had to buy a separate reader for 20 dollars. That's really cool! I'm going to start buying Animal Crossing Amiibo cards from somewhere. Probably Amazon. I don't know.


----------



## Alienfish

Hopefully picking up my WA cards in a bit, just need to wait for that darn pick up note lol.

Really hoping I'm getting Julia aaaa. Kinda want/need more AC amiibos as well, especially Resetti haha.


----------



## Cheshire

Sheila said:


> Hopefully picking up my WA cards in a bit, just need to wait for that darn pick up note lol.
> 
> Really hoping I'm getting Julia aaaa. Kinda want/need more AC amiibos as well, especially Resetti haha.



Did you get Julia?  She‘s the best villager from the WA series! I had *A LOT* of undeserved luck and got the three WA villagers I wanted the most (Julia, Dobie and Tasha) in a single draw, which was insane. The only amiibo cards I‘m missing now are Vivian, Pietro and ?toile - sadly, they appear to be the most expensive ones when bought as singles...


----------



## Alienfish

Cheshire said:


> Did you get Julia?  She‘s the best villager from the WA series! I had *A LOT* of undeserved luck and got the three WA villagers I wanted the most (Julia, Dobie and Tasha) in a single draw, which was insane. The only amiibo cards I‘m missing now are Vivian, Pietro and ?toile - sadly, they appear to be the most expensive ones when bought as singles...



Nope  Got Bea, Jakey, and some more that has cool furniture stuff at least but lots of doubles like.. 2 Pluckey and Dobie's wth lol. Luckily I got June from a friend here, although I'd want her card too since I'd rather not have too many naturals at the time now..

Yeah ?toile is like $25-30 if you find her in Japanese + possible shopping service fees and such.

Managed to other another batch of em so hopefully I will get Julia unless I can get her natural from here...(although slow shipping this time of the year unless you wanna pay for EMS rip).


----------



## LambdaDelta

hey jason, will you be buying 2 boxes of that mario amiibo cereal?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

There's Amiibo cereal?!?! I hope it makes its way to Europe!


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> hey jason, will you be buying 2 boxes of that mario amiibo cereal?



update: 4 boxes

- - - Post Merge - - -

update 2: nvm, still 2 boxes


----------



## Alienfish

Ehingen Guy said:


> There's Amiibo cereal?!?! I hope it makes its way to Europe!



Yes. I swear if they don't do EU I'm gonna sue em


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was gonna vote on the poll but yall forgot my boy wal :,(



LambdaDelta said:


> hey jason, will you be buying 2 boxes of that mario amiibo cereal?



Wait

Can I eat lil mayros lmao
that'd be lit xDD


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I don't have any of the earliest/SSB amiibos lol so I just picked whatever xD

Also hopefully I'll get my new WA cards batch soon. Need me some more fun stuff.


----------



## JasonBurrows

LambdaDelta said:


> hey jason, will you be buying 2 boxes of that mario amiibo cereal?


I might only need one.

I might see if I can cut the amiibo chip out of the box without damaging it as there is no point keeping cereal new and sealed due to it having an expiry date.


----------



## lars708

JasonBurrows said:


> I might only need one.
> 
> I might see if I can cut the amiibo chip out of the box without damaging it as there is no point keeping cereal new and sealed due to it having an expiry date.



It shouldn't be a problem because there is a plastic bag inside of it obviously. Besides, it's a lot cheaper than a regular figure so get 2 and continue the trend


----------



## Valzed

I had originally posted this in the main Treehouse but was informed it actually belonged here. I copied all of the responses in case any one was interested in what was being discussed. Thanks!

Pics of my new Detective Pikachu amiibo!
(I wasn't sure if I should put this in the Pokemon subforum since it's not like a normal Pokemon game. I'd be happy to move it there if need be though. Thank you!)

My copy of the game Detective Pikachu & my Detective Pikachu amiibo arrived yesterday! I couldn't wait to take the master Detective out of his box! 

In box...



Out of box. I used Link to show just how big the Detective really is!


Due to a family member's birthday I haven't had a chance to play the game yet. I'm really looking forward to when I can!


----------



## John Wick

I wish this was a stand-alone topic. 

It's the most interesting post in here! 

I wanted to know more about the game. 
If it's just for kids, or would adults enjoy it! 

Pika's voice is the only thing that puts me off.  

I want that giant amiibo though! ^_^


----------



## Ehingen Guy

ctually, he unlocks all the cutscenes involving Pikachu for every completed chapter in the game.

And I'm pretty sure sure you can use him in Super Smash Bros. instead of the regular Pikachu.


----------



## John Wick

I knew about the cut scenes. 

I want to know about the gameplay. 

Val, have you started it yet, my friend? ^_^


----------



## Jake

Ehingen Guy said:


> ctually, he unlocks all the cutscenes involving Pikachu for every completed chapter in the game.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure sure you can use him in Super Smash Bros. instead of the regular Pikachu.



The Detective Pikachu amiibo doesn't work for Smash.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Jake said:


> The Detective Pikachu amiibo doesn't work for Smash.



Are you sure? That's a total bummer. Every other non-Smash variant works in Smash, so why not Detective Pikachu?


----------



## John Wick

Ehingen Guy said:


> Are you sure? That's a total bummer. Every other non-Smash variant works in Smash, so why not Detective Pikachu?



It's game specific I guess. 

It unlocks 150 cutscenes.


----------



## Valzed

I finished Detective Pikachu and did use my Detective Pikachu to unlock all of the cut scenes. I also tried to see if any of my other amiibo did anything and they did not. Only the Detective Pikachu amiibo works with the Detective Pikachu game and the Detective Pikachu game is the only game the Detective Pikachu amiibo works with.

I am super excited! My hubby was in the shopping center where out local Toys R Us is and he stopped in to see if he could surprise me with anything Animal Crossing related. He got their last 6 packs amiibo cards (all Series 2, all none I already had) & a Celeste amiibo figure for me! The card packs were still $5.99 but everything was 10% off so he got everything for under $45!! Then I went on Amazon to order something we needed and they were selling 3 packs of Series 4 cards for $5.99 a pack so I was able to get them as well! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Marth is the best, no one else is!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I've currently got; Kirby, Ness, Dark Pit, Doctor Mario, Toon Link, Diddy Kong, Mii Swordsman, Villager, Mewtwo, Pacman, Greninja, Pikachu, Donkey Kong, Lucario, Charizard, Mario, Yoshi, KK Slider, Digby, Tom Nook and some of the Amiibo Cards


----------



## Valzed

I'm so excited to show you the Amiibo I was able to give my son for Chistmas. He loves the Dark Souls series and Solaire is his favorite NPC. Look who I was lucky enough to be able to get:



Spoiler:  Praise the Sun!


----------



## JasonBurrows

To anyone that knows of me... I have, as of September 2018, whether you believe it or not, given up on collecting amiibo figures.
Yes. I'm done.

Reason? Well, I just do not have the room spare anymore.


----------



## oath2order

JasonBurrows said:


> To anyone that knows of me... I have, as of September 2018, whether you believe it or not, given up on collecting amiibo figures.
> Yes. I'm done.
> 
> Reason? Well, I just do not have the room spare anymore.



I cannot believe that JasonBurrows, the amiibo legend, ran out of room. Amazing.


----------



## Tao

JasonBurrows said:


> To anyone that knows of me... I have, as of September 2018, whether you believe it or not, given up on collecting amiibo figures.
> Yes. I'm done.
> 
> Reason? Well, I just do not have the room spare anymore.



Rent a storage container, or just stick some in the fridge.


At the very least, put the Splatoon amiibo in the fridge...Yano, so they "stay fresh".


----------



## lars708

Tao said:


> At the very least, put the Splatoon amiibo in the fridge...Yano, so they "stay fresh".



Yeah I'm blocking you for that.


----------



## Sweetley

I tried to get a Peach amiibo, but all the shops around my area only sells those new Smash amiibos 
and that's it. Kinda miss those times where the shelves in the shops were full of amiibos...


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Wow, no one has posted in ages. Does anyone still collect amiibos?

Recently, I got the following:

*Animal Crossing*
Blathers, Celeste, Kicks

*Smash*
Young Link, Bayonetta, Bayonetta 2, Cloud, Cloud 2, King K. Rool, Donkey Kong, Daisy, Ken, Piranha Plant, Ice Climbers, Inkling, Wolf and Ridley.


----------



## Ebraial

I haven't bought any, but admittedly I have been tempted by Link, Zelda, and Yoshi. But they're pricey


----------



## Tao

The only ones I'm really planning to get are:
- Callie & Marie
- Banjo-Kazooie
- Solid Snake
- Pichu
- Isabelle (Smash)
- Chrom (Smash)
- Maybe a Tiki and Simon if I see them going cheap, but I'm not fussed.


I kinda stopped caring about amiibo a good while ago. Nintendo were awful at stocking them, prices on some became ridiculous and it quickly became evident that I wouldn't just need 1 Link amiibo for Link related stuff like they originally said...I would need like 10 different Link amiibo's to get low effort content. These ones I'm either going to preorder or impulse buy at some point since I'm just not in a rush since I know I'll be paying out the butt for them anyway. 

I imagine I'm done with amiibo after the Smash ones have finished rolling out...And given Nintendo's implementation of them recently, I think they're letting them die out too. It's a shame since I just like having the figures of characters I like and they were good quality for the RRP (if you were lucky to get them at the RRP), but I don't think Nintendo will keep making them without the NFC functionality they don't seem that interested in even doing anymore.


----------



## lars708

Yeah I do still collect amiibo, I buy them if I like the character or the game they belong to. But the initial hype has definitely died down. Doesn't help that they don't really do anything with amiibo in games anymore.


----------



## Quagsire.

I have quite a few : no massive collection or anything , but a shoebox full of them. I like to put them out as decoration mostly , but also in game functions for some games are pretty neat - like the breath of the wild divine beasts giving me overpowered items and tons of weapons! My favourite ones are definitely the breath of the wild ones - they're absolutely stunning and the weapons are beautiful! 

They're very pricey though so maybe if I get a part time job at some point I could buy some more? I would love to get the yarn yoshis, octolings, animal crossing and remaining breath of the wild amiibo to put on my shelf but not today sadly. I still love my current ones nonetheless and they make me very happy. ^^


----------



## Melodie

So far, the Pearl and Marina amiibos from Splatoon 2 are the only ones I own right now. My plan is to get
some more amiibos in the future, mainly those Splatoon ones.


----------



## Chris

Thinking of selling off my collection. They've sat in a drawer since I dismantled my bookcase (where they were displayed) in September.


----------



## Tao

Tina said:


> Thinking of selling off my collection. They've sat in a drawer since I dismantled my bookcase (where they were displayed) in September.



Funnily enough, some of mine have recently come out of the draw since I put my bookshelf up.

I don't know what to really do with the others, probably just stick them in the attic or something. I don't have the heart to sell them since I only got characters I liked in the first place (and Wolf, because Amazon screwed up and sent me the wrong one...Which I put on the bookshelf). I've only kept out my absolute favourites since I don't really want them cluttering up the house given Nintendo is seemingly not even supporting the things that much anymore. 

I think the only one I absolutely want is Banjo, and that's more because Banjo merch is hard to come by than because it's an amiibo.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

After playing Splatoon 2 and Mario Kart 8 Online, I think I'm going to get at least one Splatoon amiibo. S2 has this nice display window where you can put one of the amiibo and I think this is so cool, wow. <3 And getting a new suit in MK 8 would be nice, too. @_@


----------



## Holla

I caved and just ordered Smash Chrom today. I already have Fire Emblem Chrom and I vowed to not by alternate versions of the same character since I have so many amiibo, but he just looks so good. He's the exception being one of my fave characters I guess (and my original Fire Emblem husband haha).


----------



## John Wick

Not much of a choice in that poll.
I have about thirty amiibo figures, but out of that list, only Link and Villager.


----------



## Romaki

Just started my collection, though I'm not sure how many more I want to get. Started off with Link (OoT) and got the Animal Crossing 3-Pack Series with Cyrus, K.K. and Reese after that. I'm curious what they'll add to New Horizon, if anything, but I also really enjoy them as figurines as well.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey.
I am merely just posting to say that I gave up collecting amiibo figures back in September 2018 as room to store them was at a premium and I became a bit tired of constantly checking websites for preorders.
I have given up the amiibo collecting game now.

I am sure that some people here still remember me.


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey.
> I am merely just posting to say that I gave up collecting amiibo figures back in September 2018 as room to store them was at a premium and I became a bit tired of constantly checking websites for preorders.
> I have given up the amiibo collecting game now.
> 
> I am sure that some people here still remember me.


Yes I remember you Jason.
I too have given up with amiibo. I have various ones from the Zelda series, including the 4 pack with the guardians in, I also have the villager (newest) and ocarina link one.
I also have full series one amiibo card collection.


----------



## Seastar

I have a lot of Amiibos and I'm not sure if I can name them all without looking at them. I don't think I could possibly get them all, not even all the ones I want. All the ones I have I just happened to find at local stores in the past few years.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I got a non-Nintendo amiibo yesterday: the Loot Goblin from Diablo III.


----------



## AC-Kristin

The hubby recently bought me all 4 AC Binders with all of the Cards, I also recently got the Welcome Amiibo RVs. Soon I will receive the Zelda Collection to go with my BOTW game.


----------



## Dewasa

AC-Kristin said:


> The hubby recently bought me all 4 AC Binders with all of the Cards, I also recently got the Welcome Amiibo RVs. Soon I will receive the Zelda Collection to go with my BOTW game.


Whoa! That binder must have cost an arm plus legs. Congrats!


----------



## AC-Kristin

Dewasa said:


> Whoa! That binder must have cost an arm plus legs. Congrats!



Not too bad, you can easily find the spoofs on Alibaba or Alliexpress.  They work just as fine as the originals but cost a WHOLE lot less.


----------



## Dewasa

AC-Kristin said:


> Not too bad, you can easily find the spoofs on Alibaba or Alliexpress.  They work just as fine as the originals but cost a WHOLE lot less.


Ah, good tip. Thanks!


----------



## AC-Kristin

Dewasa said:


> Ah, good tip. Thanks!



Also forgot to add; the original cards are just paper so they can bend and warp over time, but the spoofs are plastic and VERY sturdy. Again they work exactly the same as the originals, but way sturdier. People are also making amiibo coin spoofs, so you don't have to have cards or binders unless you want to. I also have some amiibo coins, they also work very well.


----------



## Romaki

Just recently got Celeste, which is my 7th amiibo. I really want all from Animal Crossing, at least every character once.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I did happen to get another new amiibo again. Got squid girl for splatoon.


----------



## Bird_9

Im huge amiibo fan and collector
Always had a thing for toy collecting
But amiibos got out of control really fast
Stock problems
Prices skyrocketin
Scalpers and the lack of import options
Besides all that the whole amiibo experience is so fun to enjoy and im sad that nintendo is not giving it a second chance on new switch games


----------

